#ubuntu-de 2011-09-19
<shakaponk> die hatte ich glaub ich nicht
<Protector1981> dann noch sudo locale-gen
<shakaponk> ist glaub ich die alte variante
<Protector1981> sollte glaub helfen
<shakaponk> Protector1981: ja das hab ich auch gemacht
<shakaponk> ist halt teils teils
<shakaponk> apt-get install... und los gehts
<ring0> shakaponk, unter 10.04 solltest du beide anpassen
<BenLue> Bundestrojaner: hats geklappt ?
<shakaponk> deutsch-englisch und dann auch noch die symbole drin
<shakaponk> +ring0 ich schau mal ob ich sie hab
<Protector1981> eigentlich reicht nur in /etc/default/locale das de_DE.utf8 in en_GB.utf8 zu ersetzen oO
<Bundestrojaner> BenLue: was?
<Bundestrojaner> W-Lan?
<shakaponk> +ring0: das ist alles was in etc/environment steht: PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games"
<BenLue> ja
<Bundestrojaner> ich weiß ja nicht was ich einstellen soll, damit ich mich über den NetworkManager verbinden kan n
<shakaponk> Protector1981: das hab ich eben gemacht, bei mir steht momentan nur en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8 drin
<ring0> shakaponk, hier gibts es noch nach PATH: http://pastebin.com/enf4vNWu
<Protector1981> warum UTF8 groß? oO und warum dahinter nochmal?
<shakaponk> Protector1981: so waren die beispiele und so war das auch mit de drin
<Protector1981> utf8 muss klein sein
<Protector1981> und ohne bindestrich
<Protector1981> sondern zusammen
<Protector1981> deswegen mein post von vorhin: mit locale -a rausfinden, welche Sprachen installiert sind, so wie die dann dort aufgelistet sind,werden die auch eingetragen und nicht anders
<shakaponk> das steht in etc/default/locale: LANG=en_US.UTF
<Protector1981> das muss aber heissen: en_US.utf8
<shakaponk> locale -a
<shakaponk> C
<shakaponk> de_DE.utf8
 * beaver74 's seine /etc/default/locale : LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"
<shakaponk> en_US.utf8
<shakaponk> POSIX
<Protector1981> shakaponk: nich alles einzeln posten
<Protector1981> :D
<shakaponk> ja, ich hab in meinem client, ne opion gesehen, hieß slowly :-D das hat die automatisch gemacht
<Protector1981> o.O
<Protector1981> uff
<Protector1981> :D
<shakaponk> scheint doch englisch dabei zu sein oder? :-)
<Protector1981> schon, ja
<Bundestrojaner> n8
<shakaponk> es gibt ja noch ne datei: /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<Bundestrojaner> S1lv3R, BenLue: Danke
<shakaponk> da stand deutsch drin, hab ich auf englisch umgeändert
<Protector1981> da stehen bei mir 2 Sprachen drin :D
<shakaponk> LANG=de_DE.utf8 LANGUAGE=de_DE.utf8 LC_CTYPE="de_DE.utf8" LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.utf8" LC_TIME="de_DE.utf8" LC_COLLATE="de_DE.utf8" LC_MONETARY="de_DE.utf8" LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.utf8" LC_PAPER="de_DE.utf8" LC_NAME="de_DE.utf8" LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.utf8" LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.utf8" LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.utf8" LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.utf8" LC_ALL=de_DE.utf8 
<shakaponk> aber wenn ich locale abfrage steht bei mir das drin... überall deutsch
<Protector1981> ach MOMENT
<shakaponk> Protector1981: ja ich hab auch zuerst mit zwei gearbeitet, aber dann wollt ichs einfach englisch
<shakaponk> ich brauch kein deutsch
<Protector1981> doch, stimmt schon...en_US.UTF-8 eintragen in /etc/default/locale
<Protector1981> also in der datei halt
<Protector1981> und dann probier mal ein: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Protector1981> irgendwas muss ja gehen :D
<shakaponk> mom
<Protector1981> vllt gehts auch erst nach einem systemreboot
<shakaponk> also das steht grad in etc/default/locale drin: LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<shakaponk> dann mach ich einen sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<shakaponk> bekomme das:
<shakaponk> Generating locales...   en_US.UTF-8... up-to-date Generation complete.
<shakaponk> und führe reboot aus... habe ich etwa schon 5 mal gemacht :-D
<shakaponk> probieren wirs nochmal
<beaver74> shakaponk, die Pakete 'language-support-en' 'language-pack-en-base' und 'language-pack-en' sind installiert?
<shakaponk> beaver74: weiss ich nicht, den server habe ich total frisch
<shakaponk> wenn du so fragst und die mäßigen erfolge, würd ich sagen eher nicht :-)
<beaver74> shakaponk, du könntest die installierten Pakete durchsuchen: 'dpkg -l | grep language'
<shakaponk> also er installiert, also geh ich mal davon aus dass sie es vorher nicht waren :-\
<shakaponk> ok, das ist schon mal ein anfang
<shakaponk> ok, sind installiert
<shakaponk> muss ich das prozedere von oben nochmal ausführen oder einfach nur rebooten?
<beaver74> kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, schaden tut es nicht.. würde es nochmals ausführen
<shakaponk> ok, reboot läuft
<shakaponk> habe allerdings hier noch paar infos gefunden: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/spracheinstellungen
<shakaponk> ab systemweite änderungen, weiter unten. die ~/.profile spielt noch ne rolle
<shakaponk> muss ma reinschauen
<shakaponk> nope deutsch
<shakaponk> wenn ich locale ausführe steht überall noch de_DE drin
<shakaponk> warum auch immer
<shakaponk> nope, ich komm net drauf. argh! so ein scheiss! mal im ernst, wer braucht denn einen server auf deutsch??? das frustriert mich 
<beaver74> den Abschnitt 'Systemweite Änderung' auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/spracheinstellungen bist du durchgegangen? .. ~/.profile wird dann eigentlich nicht benötigt
<shakaponk> beaver74: ja habs dann auch gesehen
<shakaponk> hab noch was probiert, reboote
<shakaponk> muss dann auch erstmal weg, und wenns nicht klappt, muss ich strato support mal anspucken...
<shakaponk> danke für euren input
<beaver74> gerne, und alles Gute
<shakaponk> thx
<shakaponk> bye
<Runo> Guten Morgen. Dann mal auch nochmal hier, da in #ubuntu niemand Rat zu wissen schien: Wei? von euch jemand, ob der Netinstaller einen anderen Partitioner benutzt als der graphische Installer (oder andere HW-Treiber, oderoderoder)? Denn ersterer bekommt es bei mir immer hin, den sterbenden Eeepc901 neu zu partitionieren und zu installieren, zweiterer bekommt die SSD nicht angesprochen. Und: Gibt es eine M?glichkeit, den Netinsta
<Runo> ller mit schon gedownloadeten Packages auf einen Stick zu werfen, soda? beim Installieren keine Internetverbindung n?tig ist?
<kav> moin
<don0rism> moin zusammen ... kurze frage dist upgrade von 8.04 -> 10.04x ?
<joschi> don0rism: ja, geht.
<don0rism> mit dem dist-upgrade gings leider nicht
<don0rism> oder muss ich noch was spezielles angeben?
<LetoThe2nd> don0rism: es geht auch nicht mit apt-get, sondern mit do-release-upgrade. siehe bitte dazu den wiki-artikel, und mache *UNBEDINGT* geprüfte backups.
<don0rism> reicht mir schon ....thx !!! ... ;)
<LetoThe2nd> don0rism: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade
<don0rism> perfekt
<don0rism> danka
<LetoThe2nd> kennt jemand das phänomen: mit tsclient auf einen rdpv5-remote verbunden, darstellung passt - aber reagiert nicht. schliesst man die verbindung und verbindet neu, so sind die klicks aber anscheinend an die remote weitergegeben worden.
<LetoThe2nd> gleiches verhalten bei rdesktop-vrdp
<LetoThe2nd> remote ist übrigens eine vboxheadless-instanz.
<don0rism> nice
<don0rism> hat geklappt ... thx -> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
<don0rism> ;)
<LupusE> hi
<bullgard4> LupusE: Tach!
<bullgard4> Wie lange dauert ein Prozess /usr/bin/ssh-keygen -b 2048 -t rsa -C <Schlüsselname> -f /home/<Benutzername>/.ssh/id_rsa auf einem Thinkpad T61 mit 4 GB RAM höchstens?
<LupusE> geraden: weniger als 10 minuten.
<bullgard4> D. h., ich kann ihn abbrechen, wenn er schon 20 min läuft? Weil wohl ein Fehler aufgetreten ist. 
<don0rism> hab nen T61...
<don0rism> hat bei mir nie so lang gedauert
<bullgard4> don0rism: Ich habe in dmesg eine Zeile gefunden: "gnome-shell [10307]: segfault at 40 ip <adresse1> sp <adresse2> error 4 in libgnome-shell.so[adresse3]. 
<bullgard4> "
<guestnick> hallo, ich habe seit ca. mitte letzter woche das problem, dass mein laptop mit ubuntu 11.04 nicht mehr in den Bereitschaftsmodus bzw. standby modus wechselt, d.h. wenn ich übers menü in den bereitschaftsmodus wechsel, wird zwar der bildschirm schwarz, aber das bereitschaftssysmbol blinkt nur und er arbeitet weiter, das gleiche passiert beim zu klappen... 
<guestnick> vorher, hatte ich den laptop schon ca. 1 woche in betrieb und alles klappte sauber
<sdx23> guestnick: mal neu gestartet?
<guestnick> sdx23, ja mehrfach...
<guestnick> es ist ein thinkpad... ein bekannter, der auch ein thinkpad hat, allerdings anderes modell hat mit einer anderen linux distribution auch seit letzter woche mit dem standby probleme, kann natürlich zufall sein, könnte aber auch an einem der updates liegen?!?
<sdx23> guestnick: Was für Updates waren das denn?
<sdx23> wenn ein Kernel dabei war, wäre das nicht so unwahrscheinlich.
<sash_> Und was für ein Thinkpad?
<guestnick> also, ich sehe da jetzt keine kernels dabei, soll ich einfach mal dpkg.log pasten?
<guestnick> bei mir ist es ein x220 
<sash_> Ja, also Sandy-Bridge-CPU? Der Kollege auch? Welche Distribution nutzt der? Ich hab das nämlich auch manchmal.
<guestnick> ja, sandy-bridge, ein i7   ... beim kollegen muss ich mal erfragen, hoffe er ist grad erreichbar
<guestnick> sash_, was heist manchmal? und wie behebst du das?
<sash_> Manchmal heißt: Z.B. Wenn ich den am Strom habe, in den Suspend schicke, vom Strom nehme, aufwecke und später dann den Deckel zu mache, geht er nicht in den Standby. Ich nutz aber auch ne andere Distribution. Und der bei ubuntu verwendete Kernel dürfte nicht das Gelbe vom Ei für ne Sandy-Bridge sein
<guestnick> bei mir ist es immer, egal ob ich im akku oder mit strom oder in welcher konstellation in den standby will, aber wie gesagt, dass war die ersten tage über nicht so und meiner meinung nach ist da kein kernel update gekommen... 
<guestnick> vom kollegen ist ein sl300 und der hat kein sandy bridge... und er nutzt arch linux
<klaas> kann es sein das mir fdisk ne partitonstablle zerschiesst bei 2tb platten?
<jokrebel> hi
<k1l> klaas: http://www.markus-gsottberger.de/?p=38
<LetoThe2nd> klaas: wäre mir neu, dass es das tut.
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: ah ja, interessant.
<k1l> liegt eher am mbr, der nur bis max. 2tb geht. sollte aber bis 2tb funktionieren
<klaas> hmm eher am mbr; könnts sein das grub es nicht mag auf 2tb platten installiert zu werden?
<LetoThe2nd> eben, oberhalb von 2tb kann ich nichts dazu sagen, aber *bei* 2tb(marketing, sprich 1,8irgendwas tb real) sollte fdisk ohne weiteres tun, IMHO.
<k1l> klaas: nein, er mag es
<klaas> irgendwas hat mir ne platte so kaputt gemacht (hab nur fdisk und grub draufgemacht), dass das bios sich weigerte sie zu erkennen
<k1l> klaas: mach doch mal nen roundup
<k1l> ,wf? klaas 
<shetlandpony> klaas: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<klaas> okay, also ich hab ne neue platte in meinen rechner reingemacht; wurde erkannt; ich hab sie partitioniert und grub draufgemacht; danach weigerte sich das bios die platte zu erkennen; platte: neue 2tb platte, software: ubuntu 10.04.3, fdisk (util-linux-ng 2.17.2), GRUB 1.98-1ubuntu12
<klaas> partitionierung war nichts aussergewöhnliches; eine große partition mit 1,5tb für raid und rest in ne zweite primäre partition
<k1l> also raid?
<klaas> joa aber soweit kam es gar nicht
<klaas> nach dem ich grub draufgemacht hab wollt ich neustarten udn da ging es schon nicht mehr
<LetoThe2nd> oO( bad karma )
<klaas> hab jetzt ne andere 2tb platte reingemacht die noch ne partitionstabelle von windows drauf hat; jetzt will ich erstmal wissen obs an fdisk liegen könnte bevor ich die neu partitioniere:)
<k1l> der mbr sollte an der bios erkennung der hardware nicht viel ändern.
<klaas> also ich hab nur partitionierung und grub draufgemacht -- danach wurd sie nicht mehr erkannt :)
<klaas> könnt natürlich auch nen super zufall sein das die platte direkt kaputt gegangen ist :)
<klaas> hab leider keinen zweiten rechner zum testen zur hand
<k1l> wenn sie nagel neu war schau dir mal die "badewannenkurve" an
<k1l> du könntest mal anderen sata port und anderes kabel testen.
<klaas> der port ist gut, die platte die jetzt dran ist läuft zumindest normal
<klaas> kann drauf zugreifen usw
<simsalabim> t
<CalebRipley> Kann ich irgendwie meine resolv.conf um einen Nameserver erweitern, auch wenn ich per dhcp (fast) alles empfange? Ich benutze /etc/network/interfaces, also weder Network-Manager noch wicd.
<LetoThe2nd> CalebRipley: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces?highlight=resolvconf#Statische-IP-Konfiguration - vielleicht funktioniert das ja auch im zusammensouel mit dhcp. (nur geraten)
<shetlandpony> LetoThe2nd's url: http://tinyurl.com/437lp4r |        interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<bullgard4> Die Ausgabe von '~$ ps aux | grep tilda' in einem virtuellen Terminal ist auf einem Rechner farbig, auf einem anderen nicht. Wie kann ich sie auf dem anderen auch farbig einstellen?
<rumpe1> bullgard4, vielleicht grep --color=always  ...
<corax> Schuss ins Blaue: Versuch mal "grep --color=auto
<CalebRipley> LetoThe2nd, leider nichts. Wird es dann doch erstmal ne static Anweisung.
<corax> welche Terminals meinst du?
<corax> bullgard4: /dev/ttyX oder /dev/ptsX ?
<dimple-natz> Hallo, ich habe mein Passwort unter der 11.04 vergessen. Habe nun über GRUB das System im Runlevel 1 gestartet und bekomme das Menü wo ich auf die root-Konsole gehen kann und dort per 'passwd' das Passwort geändert.. kann das dort eingegeben dann aber nicht nach einem normalen Start verwenden. Wie sollte ich vorgehen um das PW zu ändern?
<rumpe1> dimple-natz, wie genau lautete die "passwd"-zeile? wie hast du überprüft, daß du es "dort einge[ge]ben" konntest?
<dadrc> dimple-natz, hast du auch das passwort für deinen normalen nutzer geändert? passwd ohne weitere Optionen auf einer Rootshell ändert das root-Passwort
<bullgard4> corax: Ich meinte die virtuelle Konsole /dev/tty1
<corax> bullgard4: Du meinst beide sind /dev/ttyX? Was sagt das --color=auto|always
<corax> ?
<dimple-natz> rumpe1, dadrc: das root Passwort ist jenes welches wir ändern wollten.. in der root-Konsole habe ich dann einfach passwd eingegeben, und auch darauf geachtet das der dort verwendetet Bindestrick als solcher akzeptiert wird, also das Tastaturlayout stimmt.. aber komischerweise kann ich dann im eigentlichen System das immer noch nicht verwenden
<dimple-natz> Bindestrich.. sorry :)
<jokrebel> dimple-natz: Ein Root-Passwort zu setzen ist nicht der Ubuntu-Way und hat in der Regel den Supportverlust als Folge.
<dimple-natz> also dass das - kein / ist und das PW aus dem Grund nicht akzeptiert wird
<bullgard4> corax: Das antwortet: "always: Befehl nicht gefunden."
<rumpe1> dimple-natz, ganz sicher das Passwort für den Nutzer "root"? Oder meinst du das Benutzerpasswort für sudo?
<bullgard4> corax: Ja, beide sind /dev/tty1 .
<corax> bullgard4: Aha, also benutzt du screen...
<bullgard4> corax: Ja.
<dimple-natz> jokrebel: ah, jo, habe ich gar nicht mehr dran gedacht.. ich bin in diesem "Notfallmenü", welches nach dem erreichen des Runlevel 1 gestartet wird, auf root-Konsole gegangen und dort einfach das besagte passwd eingegeben.. ich denke ich hätte 'passwd [USER]' machen sollen.. kann das sein?
<corax> bullgard4: Es soll ja auch mit auto funktionieren.\
<corax> bullgard4: Wie sieht bei dir der Befehl genau aus?
<corax> bullgard4: grep --color=auto
<corax> bullgard4: Wirklich zwei Bindestriche? ;)
 * jokrebel hatte das noch nie nötig und weiß es deshalb auch nicht aus eigener Erfahrung.
<corax> bullgard4: Also bei mir kommt die Fehlermeldung nicht. Auch auf der Bash nicht.
<rumpe1> dimple-natz, sehr warscheinlich, probiers einfach nochmal
<bullgard4> corax: '~$ ps aux | grep tilda --color=auto gibt farbig aus!
<dimple-natz> rumpe1, jap, werde ich tun, stand gerade ein wenig auf dem Schlauch.. danke!
<dimple-natz> cu
<corax> bullgard4: Gut! Mach dir nen Alias draus und schreibs in deine rc-Datei.
<bullgard4> Muß ich das deshalb machen, weil ich screen verwende?
<corax> bullgard4: Ist die einfachste Lösung. Du kannst ansonsten auch deine Dotfiles durchforsten und gucken, was genau flashc ist.
<bullgard4> Ok. --  rumpe1 , corax: Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe! 
<PBeck> hi
<ubuntini> warum mounted meine externe festplatte nicht mehr? laut dmesg kommt immer dies beim einstecken: hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5
<ubuntini> das usb kabel habe ich bereits getauscht und auch an meinem netbook kommt die gleiche meldung. weiß da jemand rat?
<PBeck> ubuntini: mal nen anderen port ausprobiert?
<PBeck> ah ok
<PBeck> ubuntini: hat die platte schonmal funktioniert?
<ubuntini> PBeck, ja, sowohl USB2.0 und USB3.0. WIndows sagt nur USB Gerät nicht erkannt, und Ubuntu gibt bei beiden Geräten die oben genannte Meldung aus
<ubuntini> PBeck, ja hat sie
<PBeck> ubuntini: also hat sie funktioniert und scheint jetzt kaputt zu sein?
<ubuntini> sie blinkt auch die ganze zeit wild herum wenn sie an einem USB ANschluss steckt
<ubuntini> PBeck, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das die kaputt ist
<PBeck> ubuntini: was für eine platte?
<PBeck> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/usb2-festplatte-wird-nicht-mehr-erkannt/#post-2868546
<shetlandpony> PBeck's url: http://tinyurl.com/3hozfsz |        USB2-Festplatte wird nicht mehr erkannt › System einrichten und verwalten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<PBeck> hum anscheinend was bekanntes?
<ubuntini> PBeck,  ich glaube der dort beschriebene fehler ist ein anderer.. das problem hatte ich noch nie, sie macht ganz normale geräusche und auch sonst verhält sie sich ganz normal, unter windows ist es ja das gleiche
<ubuntini> kann man die irgendwie neu formatieren ?
<PBeck> ubuntini: mach mal die hwinfo aus dem thread und paste sie
<PBeck> ?paste
<PBeck> ubuntini: mach mal modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<PBeck> und dann modprobe ehci_hcd
<PBeck> als root und dann nochmal neu anstöpseln
<PBeck> ah anscheinend geht das gar nicht, wie ich gerade weiterlese ;)
<andy1978> ubuntini: hört sich für mich eher nach a) defekter USB-Leitung oder Buchse b) defektem USB<->IDE/SATA Chip an
<sdx23> c) defekter USB-HostController/Hub
<PBeck> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/772168/ <= sudo rmmod ehci_hcd
<andy1978> sdx23: unwahrscheinlich wenn auch am Laptop
<ubuntini_> PBeck, http://paste.ubuntu.com/693220/
<PBeck> wäre zumindest noch ein versuch, da es anscheinend doch ein paar probleme mit 11.04 gibt
<PBeck> da es auch in windows ist, ist es natürlich nicht unbedingt die lösung mit den modulen ...
<corax> Kann hier jemand mit einer frischen Ubuntu-Installation gucken, ob bei ihm /dev/tty unicode ausgibt
<PBeck> tty_unicode?
<PBeck> aso ... wie teste ich das? :)
<ubuntini_> andy1978, das USB Kabel habe ich gewechselt, die Platte hat auch einen eSATA ANschluss aber den kann ich nicht mehr nutzen da mein neues Notebook "nur" USB 3.0 hat. Der Platte ist eigentlich nie etwas passiert
<corax> Nein :) Eine virtuelle Konsole soll, sagen wir, auch kyrillische Zeichen ausgeben können.
<ubuntini_> PBeck, zunächst dachte ich es wäre mal wieder ein Bug in der 11.04 (kann die LTS nicht nutzen da Notebook zu neu), unter Windows war es dann das gleiche und am Netbook mit Ubuntu 10.04 ebenfalls
<ubuntini_> *11.04
<ubuntini_> habe das auch nur gemerkt weil ich mein Notebook zurücksetzen wollte, da Ubuntu mittlerweile aus unbekannten Gründen immer einfriert und Windows wollte ich sowieso von der platte haben. 
<andy1978> ubuntini_: Und genau diese Tatsache, daß es an 2 unterschiedlichen Rechnern und unterschiedlichen OSen nicht funktioniert legt bei mir den Schluß nahe, daß es ein HW Problem ist
<ubuntini_> zur datensicherung wollte ich da die daten vorhin auf die externe packen, die ist extrem selten an
<ubuntini_> andy1978, Net- und Notebook ist beides Samsung, aber daran kann es nicht liegen oder?
<andy1978> ubuntini_: Meiner Meinung nach unwahrscheinlich
<PBeck> ubuntini_: hast mal das modulladen probiert?
<andy1978> ubuntini_: und die ms-win Meldung "Unbekanntes Gerät" und "unable to enumerate device" unter GNU/Linux passen halt auch zusammen
<corax> PBeck: Damit du das nicht falshc verstehst: Ich weiß, dass man mit verstellen der Konsolenschriftart sich auch kyrillische Zeichen anzeigen lassen kann. Ich will wissen, ob es auch ab Start aktiv ist. Der Ubuntu-Support meinte, dass alle Konsolen unter Ubuntu automatisch Unicode verstünden.
<ubuntini_> PBeck, ne noch nicht, ich glaube aber eher das es unwahrscheinlich ist.. auch unter 11.04 hat die platte schon funktioniert..
<corax> Ich meine auch, dass es früher ohne console-setup ging
<PBeck> http://www.windows-7-forum.net/windows-7-treiber-hardware/7251-windows-7-erkennt-externe-usb-festplatte.html
<shetlandpony> PBeck's url:  |  Windows 7 erkennt externe USB-Festplatte nicht
<PBeck> ubuntini_: es kann dennoch möglich sein das ein treiber nicht sauber geladen wird. Hatte bei wlan hier des öfteren probleme, ging fast immer, aber manchmal hat er einfach kein wlan modul geladen
<ubuntini_> PBeck, das ich da noch nicht drauf gekommen bin mit  der datenträgerverwaltung. habe das gehäuse nun aufgeschraubt. ich werds sofort direkt mal mit der datenträgerverwaltung probieren..
<PBeck> corax: ich stehe gerade auf dem schlauch :)
<Suhadi> Hallo, gibt es und kennt jemand einen Befehl, wie ich im vlc ein Video starte und automatisch die Videospur deaktiviere, sodass ich nur Sound höre?
<ubuntini_> andy1978, stimmt, hast recht.. ich mach noch ein paar versuche und wenns nicht klappt, kommt die halt in die tonne ;) kann man nicht einfach den chip neu bestellen?
<PBeck> corax: wenn ich per strg + alt F1 in ein terminal wechsle und dort echo "hallöle" eingebe kommt das ergebnis mit ö zurück - wenn du das meinst
<corax> Kannst du mal gucken, ob bei dir console-setup installiert ist?
<PBeck> ist installiert
<ubuntini> PBeck, sdx23, andy1978 danke erstmal für eure hilfe :) 
<PBeck> corax: wenn ich dpkg-reconfigure anwende ist auch utf-8 markiert
<corax> und die Seite darauf?
<corax> Hmm, eigentlich müsste es doch ungefährlich sein, die /etc/default/console-setup zu löschen
<corax> Du weißt nicht zufällig gerade einen Befehl, um die angezeigte Konsolenschriftart mit Namen zu sehen? ;)
<ubuntini> loggt ubuntu eigentlich irgendwo den grund mit warum es eingefroren ist ?
<corax> ubuntini: Was sagt dmesg?
<corax> Oder /var/log/*
<corax> mal nach /dev/sda1 greppen
<ubuntini> corax, das zeigt doch immer nur die ereignisse an des letzten systemstarts oder ? denn wenn ubuntu eingefroren ist, kann ich ja nix mehr machen und muss neustarten^^
<corax> Du hast einen Laptop? Meistens friert da bei mir die Grafikkarte
<corax> Hoffe nicht, dass das bei dir so ist. Wie alt ist dein Laptop?
<andy1978> ubuntini: Es ist doch sicher so eine externe Festplatte mit USB/eSATA Anschluß
<ubuntini> corax, er ist gerade erst auf dem Markt, Samsung RF711-S07
<andy1978> ubuntini: Da kannst du doch sicher die Festplatte in ein neues Gehäuse mit Controller bauen
<ubuntini> andy1978,  ja hast recht, einen solchen controller meinte ich mit nachbestellen
<andy1978> Einzeln wahrscheinlich nicht, eher zusammen mit einem Festplattengehäuse
<ubuntini> andy1978, ich schau mal was man so bekommt.. Danke ;) 
<PBeck> corax: kombiniert
<Gulaschkanone> Hallo. Ich habe folgendes Problem: Ich habe von KDE 4.6 auf GNOME 3 gewechselt. Der file-roller öffnet / entpackt Zip-Dateien jedoch nicht richtig. In beiden Fällen ist das Archiv angeblich leer. Andere Formate funktionieren problemlos.
<Gulaschkanone> In einer Ubuntu-Installation mit Gnome 2 -> Update auf Gnome 3 funktiert das entpacken von Zip jedoch. Fehlt eventuell einfach ein paket?
<sdx23> Gulaschkanone: unzip möglicherweise?
<Gulaschkanone> sdx23, unzip ist installiert
<sdx23> Mal aus nem Terminal gestartet das Ding?
<Gulaschkanone> Hab ich auch, das selbe in Grün
<sdx23> Naja, ehr wegen Meldungen dort.
<Gulaschkanone> Danach hatte ich schon Ausschau gehalten, es kommen nur GTK-Fehler ala "(file-roller:11618): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load type module: (null)"
<sdx23> Das nächste wäre dann strace, aber vermutlich ist vorher googeln sinnvoller :)
<Gulaschkanone> Hatte ich schon, bei den meisten war unzip nicht installiert ;)
<Gulaschkanone> Falls es was bringt, hier das strace von file-roller: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402782/
<Gulaschkanone> Ich sehe gerade, dass file-roller unzip garnicht lädt o.O
<skynix> Gulaschkanone: was soll denn dieser ganze code salat ?
<Gulaschkanone> skynix, das ist strace von file-roller, wenn ich ein zip öffne
<Gulaschkanone> Was bei mir leider nicht funktioniert
<k1l> ,packprogramme? Gulaschkanone 
<shetlandpony> Gulaschkanone, Packprogramme ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Packprogramme - Weitere Infos im query ...
<k1l> und ist das spezielle zip dings auch in ordnung?
<Gulaschkanone> k1l, in einer anderen Ubuntu-Installation funktioniert es. Das Zip.Archiv ist in Ordnung, über die Konsole kann ich es entpacken
<k1l> bei gnome3 weiss ich nicht wie es aussieht. das ist ja aktuell noch reingefummelt
<Gulaschkanone> Ich glaube, dass durch den Wechsel von KDE zu GNOME 3 etwas vergessen wurde.
<k1l> Gulaschkanone: das kann sehr gut sein, da gnome3 offiziell bisher nicht von ubuntu unterstützt wird
<Gulaschkanone> Auf der Arbeit hatte ich in einer VM GNOME 2 installiert, bin auf GNOME 3 gewechselt und da läuft es
<mcnesium> wikipedia sagt, ich kann die .htaccess direktiven zum domain weiterleiten auch direkt in die apache config files schreiben
<mcnesium> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/URL_redirection#Using_server-side_scripting_for_redirection
<shetlandpony> mcnesium's url: http://tinyurl.com/3hvbkbu | URL redirection - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<mcnesium> da steht zwar httpd.conf, aber ich nehme an, die /etc/apache2/sites-available/altedomain.de geht ebenfalls
<sash_> Das sind die, die man für die einzelnen Seiten nutzt, ja.
<mcnesium> kann ich das jetzt also so da reinschreiben: http://pastie.org/2559545 ?
<mcnesium> bzw kann ich die rewritecond nicht auch weglassen?
<mcnesium> und der Directory subpart kann doch dann auch weg, oder?
<sash_> Sieht gut aus. Differenziertere Apache-Konfigs hab ich nie im Kopf und les selber nach.
<sash_> Ja, der sollte auch wegkönnen, das stimmt.
<mcnesium> kappt :D
<mcnesium> äh
<mcnesium> klappt
<mcnesium> sehr gut, thx
<mcnesium> und nu mal noch ne konzeptionelle frage: ich bau hier grad n webserver auf, auf den zur zeit 14 domains zeigen. werden mit sicherheit noch einige mehr werden. wie "macht man" das denn so am besten mit den vhosts? so wie jetzt für jede domain eine extra sites-available datei? 
<mcnesium> also da sind zb auch einige dabei wie neue-domain.de und neuedomain.de, die auf den gleichen inhalt zeigen
<mcnesium> kann ich die in die gleichen files stecken?
<mcnesium> oder wie macht man sowas richtig?
<jokrebel> gn8
<mcnesium> (wenn man auf plesk und so verzichten will)
<sash_> mcnesium: Ich persönlich bin jetzt zu müde für sowas (Müsste selber nachgucken) und verweise auch auf #httpd (oder so ähnlich), falls du hier keine Hilfe bekommst.
<strubbl> ich hab unter oneiric jetzt den nvidia treiber aktiviert und nun bootet mein ubuntu nicht mehr. ich hab verschlüsseltes lvm und egal was ich eingebe, er sagt es sei die falsche passphrase
<sash_> strubbl: #ubuntu-de+1, #ubuntu+1
<strubbl> k, thx
<crueptonub> Wenn man per NetworkManager zu einem geschützten WLAN verbindet (also in der GUI rumklickt) und das Passwort speichert - in welchem Ordner wird das gespeichert? Ich will das im Backup haben.
<sonix_> huhu leute mal ne kleine frage bin relativ neu in linux  ne freundin die ich chat habe hier hat nen kleine problem sie hat ihr ubuntu geupdatet auf 11.04 und wenn sie nun bootet kommte immer was mit video frequenzbereich zu hoch glaube sie kann nichtmal grub sehen und unter X steht dann immer nur treiber ist aktiv aber nicht benutzt (nvidia)
<sonix_> kann mir da vieleicht jemand nen tip geben oder helfen ?
<Fuchs> sonix_: das mit dem "aktiv aber nicht benutzt" ist ein bekannter Bug, ignorier den 
<Fuchs> das mit den Frequenzen keonnte, achtung Glaskugel, daran liegen, dass der Monitor idiotische Werte im EDID liefert, am besten waere, wenn man von ihr einen nvidia bug report bekaeme
<Fuchs> da stuende das drin 
<Fuchs> wenn Du ihr irgendwie ueber den Chat beibringen kannst, dass sie gerne mal versuchen mag via CTRL+ALT+F1 in ein VT zu wechseln, Benutzername und Passwort einzugeben und sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh auszufuehren, dann waere das ein guter Anfang
<sonix_> okay sag ich ihr mal
<sonix_> dauert kurz sie ist ned die schnellste xDD
<Fuchs> und ich gehe gleich schlafen, 
<Fuchs> Ziel ist, dass man den Report in einen pastebin bekommt  (sudo apt-get install pastebinit wird helfen), dann sich das mal anschaut. Da sollte eigentlich stehen, was alles schief laeuft. 
<Fuchs> Sonst hat folgender Artikel noch weitere Hilfen: 
<Fuchs> ,nvidia? sonix_ 
<shetlandpony> sonix_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/Nvidia
<sonix_> okay danke werd ich mir dann mal anschauen immerhin nen anfang
<sonix_> bzw sie sich
<sonix_> vieleicht kommt sie ja dann mit dem bugreport weiter
<Fuchs> sonix_: sie selber vermutlich nicht
<Fuchs> ein Supporter hingegen schon 
<sonix_> ^^
<Fuchs> sonix_: um diese Uhrzeit ggf. etwas schwierig, aber http://forum.ubuntuusers.de  ist da sicher nicht zu verkehrt
<sonix_> xDDD
<sonix_> wohl war
<sonix_> sag ich ihr sie soll mal ins forum schreiben ist vieleicht einfacher
<sonix_> als so über 3 ecken
<Fuchs> genau. 
<Fuchs> Da wird eigentlich meistens sehr kompetent geholfen
<Fuchs> am besten gleich hier rein: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/forum/grafik-tastatur-maus/   und mit moeglichst vielen Angaben (welche Version, Update von zu, welche Hardware)
<Fuchs> das spart uns Arbeit
<sonix_> hab ich ihr gesagt
<Fuchs> wunderbar. Dann sollte sich das eigentlich beheben lassen. 
<sonix_> ^^
<sonix_> bzw das nvidia-bug-report.sh geht bei mir auch vom terminal aus
<sonix_> weißt du zufällig wo der die log speichert ?
<sonix_> ach steht ja da
<sonix_> current directory
<sonix_> lol
<sonix_> danke ^^
<Fuchs> bei neueren Versionen als .gz, also vor pastebinit vielleicht noch entpacken (gunzip) 
<Fuchs> drin ist dann Klartext
<sonix_> oki
<Minipluto> hallo, da bin ich noch mal… wie kann ich denn in einer virtuellen Maschine (Windows, virtualBox) dienste vom Host benutzen, z.B. Tor?
<Minipluto> oder eigentlich das Grundproblem: Ich möchte von England aus etwas auf Sat1.de gucken und in Ubuntu steht permanent im Videofenster „loading...“ und in der VirtualBox meckert er, dass ich nicht in Deutschland bin und da ich Tor auf Ubuntu habe, wollte ich es damit mal versuchen aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich da drauf zugreife von der virtuellen Maschine aus.
<Minipluto> habs gefunden, 10.0.2.2
<dAnjou> grunz .. kann man thunderbird irgendwie sagen, dass es mails niemals *automatisch* als gelesen markieren soll?
<dAnjou> unter natty
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-20
<nsq> hallo, folgendes Problem: http://s3.imgimg.de/uploads/fontprobdd18312cpng.png ... warum ist die Schriftart "Calibri" so unglaublich hässlich unter Linux?
<nsq> *ubuntu 11.04
<nsq> es scheint es ist kein "Glättung mittels Subpixel" aktiviert bei der Schriftart, wie beheb ich das?
<bullgard4> Ich habe das DEB-Programmpaket installiert. Warum erscheint im Synaptic-Dialog "Änderungen angewendet" folgende Mitteilung: "(keychain wird eingerichtet.) You have to configure "localpurge with the command 'dpkg-reconfigure localepurge' to make /usr/sbin/localpurge actually to function. Nothing to be done, exiting..."? 
<bullgard4> Ich habe das DEB-Programmpaket »keychain« installiert. Warum erscheint im Synaptic-Dialog "Änderungen angewendet" folgende Mitteilung: "(keychain wird eingerichtet.) You have to configure "localpurge with the command 'dpkg-reconfigure localepurge' to make /usr/sbin/localpurge actually to function. Nothing to be done, exiting..."? 
<geser> bullgard4: localepurge installiert sich als apt Hook. Es wird nach jeder Paketinstallation aufgerufen und dein localepurge scheint nicht konfiguriert zu sein (welche Locales behalten werden sollen)
<bullgard4> geser: Das Paket »localepurge« ist installiert. Ich habe '~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure localepurge' ausgeführt und darin mir genehme Einstellungen vorgenommen. --  Danke für Deine Hilfe!
<vindolin> moin! seit ich versucht habe, das remmina ppa hinzuzufügen, bekomme ich bei jedem apt-get update die fehlermeldung: W: GPG-Fehler: http://archive.ubuntu.com natty-updates Release: Die folgenden Signaturen waren ungültig: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<vindolin> hab schon apt-get clean gemacht und die /var/lib/apt/lists gelöscht.. immer die gleiche meldung
<denga> moin, moin
<dadrc> vindolin, alle Lösungen hier getestet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=802156
<dc5ala> vindolin, das ist auch in den offiziellen Quellen verfügbar, oder brauchst du da eine spezielle Version?
<dadrc> Wenn du hinter 'nem Proxy hängst, wäre vor allem die Version mit den zusätzlichen Optionen einen Versuch wert
<geser> vindolin: andere haben das Problem auch, ein der Ubuntu dev ist dran: "its under investigation, server is out of sync, admins working on it"
<vindolin> geser:  ah. ok.. habs auch gerade gefunden: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/24061
<vindolin> dc5ala: ich dachte, dass die in dem ppa vielleicht das clipboard gefixt haben.. funktioniert nicht in der ubuntu version
<vindolin> dadrc: alle :)
<bullgard4> Ich habe einen Zombie-Prozess. '~$ sudo kill -9 6034' löscht ihn nicht. Was kann ich tun, um ihn zu löschen? 
<Mewo> hallo deutsches ubuntu
<lho_> moin
<Mewo> bist du dieser sogenannte "Ubuntu", von dem alle sprechen?
<lho_> Klar
<Mewo> im unterricht wird uns gerade über ihm beigebracht ... aber ich versteh nicht so ganz, wo das hinführen soll... ich weiß ja nicht mal, wer diese person sein soll.
<lho_> in Person
<lho_> was verstehst Du denn nicht?
<geser> bullgard4: Zombies sind schon tot (nur der Elternprozess hat noch nicht den exit-Code abgefragt). Wenn es nicht stört einfach ignorieren.
<bullgard4> geser: Ok. --  Danke!
<deem> hm.. wenn ich ein skript möchte um meine ve container von openvz upzudaten brauch ich im endeffekt nur ein "vzctl exec $veid sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" (alle container beinhalten ein debian) aber wie bekomme ich die veid in die variable? "vzlist -o veid" gibt eine liste aller container ids aus, aber darüber steht die zeile "CTID" wie krieg ich das weg?
<apollo13> grep -v 
<geser> grep, sed und co
<dadrc> tail -n +2
<deem> danke. gleich mal testen
<LupusE> hi
<jokrebel> cu
<deem> ich hab jetzt "vzlist -o veid | grep -v CTID" das gibt mir die ids der container aus, aber wie krieg ich die ausgabe jetzt in einer variable? umleiten mit ">" geht ja nicht, oder?
<dadrc> while read $VEID
<deem> dadrc: wo kommt das hin?
<dadrc> mit Pipe dahinter, wenn ich mich recht erinner
<joschi> ID_LIST=$(vzlist -o veid | grep -v CTID)
<deem> hä? das wird ja immer seltsamer
<joschi> für geringe werte von "seltsam"
<LetoThe2nd> deem: du möchtest herausfinden was backticks sind.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: danke. ma googlen
<dadrc> deem, sorry, das $ war zuviel.
<deem> ich bin jetzt immerhin soweit, dass es so aussieht: threepwood:~# vzlist -o veid | grep -v CTID | while read veid; do vzctl exec $veid apt-get update && apt-get upgrade; done;
<deem> das springt allerdings nur in die erste ve und dann beendet es sich wieder
<LetoThe2nd> gnah.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: die backticks sind mir noch nicht so eindeutig :D
<LetoThe2nd> deem: ganz im ernst, mit ubuntu haben deine mangelnden scriptkünste eher wenig zu tun.
<deem> LetoThe2nd: ok. bin schon weg
<waza-ari> Hey all, ich kopiere Dateien über mein 1000BaseT Netzwerk von Rechner A (Ubuntu 10.04) auf Rechner B (Ubuntu 11.04). Obwohl beide Interfaces auf Gigabit laufen (negotiated 1000mbit FD), bekomme ich nicht mehr als 11,9MB/s, was ein sehr guter Wert für 100Mbit wäre... Der Switch ist ebenfalls gigabit fähig und die Kabel sind beide Cat6 < 2m. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich den Flaschenhals finden könnte?
<sash_> waza-ari: Wie kopierst du?
<LetoThe2nd> waza-ari: welches protokoll, was für maschinen, auslastungen(spu/io) der geräte schon angeschaut?
<sash_> scp/NFS/Samba/http/ftp...
<k1l> evtl stromsparfunktionen irgendwo
<waza-ari> Die Dateien werden per scp kopiert. Cpu-A: 10%, cpu-B 12% (jeweils Werte aus top)
<waza-ari> Maschine A ist ein Core i5 Dual 2,4GhZ HT , Maschine 2 ein Atom 330 DualCore 1,6Ghz
<LetoThe2nd> alles klar, gerät 2 kannnicht mehr.
<waza-ari> Meint ihr echt das liegt am Atom? Klar ist es nicht der stärkste, aber für sowas sollte das doch durchaus noch reichen, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> nö. (IMHO)
<sash_> Ist der Ziel oder Quelle?
<LetoThe2nd> waza-ari: nimm ftp und sei erstaunt wie viel der ver/entschlüsselungsvorgang bei solchen geräten ausmacht.
<waza-ari> sash_: der atom ist quelle momentan
<waza-ari> LetoThe2nd: ich werde es mal versuchen :)
<joschi> waza-ari: du kannst auch SSH/SCP ohne verschlüsselung nutzen
<sash_> Wie geht denn das?
<waza-ari> LetoThe2nd: Du hattest in der Tat Recht. Jetzt sind es in etwa 50MB/s, was zwar das gbit netz noch immer nicht ausschöpft, aber schon deutlich realistischer ist. Laut iotop ist es jetzt mit der Festplatte zu Ende :)
<waza-ari> joschi: da es eigentlich nur im Lokalen Netz ist, wo außer mir keiner ist, wäre das in der Tat eine Alternative
<waza-ari> kannst du mir sagen wie=
<waza-ari> ?
<joschi> sash_: `man ssh`, parameter "-c"
<waza-ari> Danke :)
<LetoThe2nd> waza-ari: sag ich doch.
<LetoThe2nd> 'In der Tat'... als obs da was zu zweifeln gäbe :P <höhenflugmodus set to 11> ;-)
<dadrc> All the way to eleven?
<waza-ari> LetoThe2nd: Mir war klar, dass Verschlüsselung sehr rechenintensiv ist, ich dachte aber nicht, dass der atom _so_ schwach ist :=)
<k3rn> hallo! nutz hier jemand kvm in verbindung mit spice??
<LetoThe2nd> k3rn: nö, aber metafragen haben wir genug da, bedien dich einfach nach belieben ;-)
<k3rn> ich bekomm die spice unterstützung nicht installiert (ubuntu natty)
<LetoThe2nd> ,wf? k3rn, also, das mit dem zusammenhängenden fragen üben wir noch ein bisschen
<shetlandpony> k3rn, also, das mit dem zusammenhaengenden fragen ueben wir noch ein bisschen: Um moeglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht. Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so. Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversionen sind verwendet. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen. Wenn ja bitte in einen Nopaste(siehe Topic).
<k3rn> kennt jemand ne funktionierende installationsanleitung für spice, oder besser noch ein fertiges paket?
<Andy1978> k3rn: das "richtige" Spice oder Freeware ala LTSpice?
<Andy1978> LTSpice läuft gut unter wine
<sash_> http://docs.cslabs.clarkson.edu/wiki/SPICE
<sash_> Andy1978: Er meint nicht die E-Technik-Software
<LetoThe2nd> sash_: wie soll man bei jemandem, der weder links noch fehlermeldungen noch beschreibungen liefert wissen, was er/sie meint?
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: das stichwort "kvm" hat's gerettet ;)
<Andy1978> sash_: Naja, das kann man ja so nicht wissen, oder?
<dc5ala> Andy1978, hatte zuerst auch an den Schaltkreissimulator gedacht, der hatte aber irgendwie nicht mit kvm zusammengepasst ;)
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: das steht bei mir für KeyboardVideoMonitor, zu gut deutsch einen arbeitsflächenumschalter. soll ich riechen was der supportsuchende meint?
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: wenn man im thema ist, fällt der groschen bei der kombination "kvm" und "spice". und wenn nicht, muss man ja nicht zu jedem thema etwas sagen. nuhr und so…
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: zufälligerweise bin ich in einem betrieb der spice und kvm genau in der von mir gedachten kombination verwendet... von da her... was wolltest du mir gerade sagen?
<joschi> LetoThe2nd: ich wollte dir speziell nichts sagen. fühltest du dich angesprochen?
<joschi> (ist ja eigentlich eine unnötige diskussion, daher meinerseits EOD)
<LetoThe2nd> joschi: du hast mich gehighlightet, also fühlte ich mich angesprochen :P
<sash_> Kinder... :P
<LetoThe2nd> aber von mir aus, EOD. einigen wir uns drauf dass präzise fragen dennoch hilfreich sind ;-)
<Tiefflieger> Hi, ich habe auf einem frisch installierten 64bit den CompizConfig Einstellungsmanager installiert und dort den Desktop-Cube aktiviert. Dort ist aber der wohl der Fensterdekorator kaputt (Fenster haben keine Titelleisten), also habe ich wieder zurück zur "Desktop Wall" wechseln wollen, allerdings kann ich dort keine Fenster mehr verschieben. Wie kann ich alle betroffenen Grafikeinstellungen wieder auf den Standard zurücksetzen?
<Tiefflieger> GraKa ist eine ATI, Treiber über "zusätzliche Treiber" installiert
<dadrc> Fritz09, ist mit deiner Verbindung alles in Ordnung?
<Fritz09> ja bin auf den Rechner gewechselt
<dan2342> hallo
<dan2342> wie sieht es denn mit intel sandy bridge und i3 hd2000 grafik support unter ubuntu aus?
<hdp> Kommt drauf an.
<dadrc> Bei mir funktioniert's.
<sash_> dan2342: Als Fedora-User kann ich dir sagen, dass es mau war, bis die Kernel 3 in Fedora 15 paketiert haben. Sowas wie XFCE ging auch vorher schon, aber Gnome3 ging gar nicht.
<dan2342> xfce wird zum einsatz kommen...also besser die beta von 11.10 nehmen statt 11.04?
<dadrc> Ich hab hier 'nen i3-2100T mit xubuntu im Einsatz, funktioniert, solange man KMS ausmacht.
<sash_> Ich persönlich würde es machen, würde es aber keine raten, der sich nicht darüber bewusst ist, dass das Gefrickel werden kann.
<dan2342> 2100T liegt hier auch, morgen kommt das board und der zusammenbau/installation beginnt
<dan2342> ich bin auch arch/freebsd user das gefrickel stört mich nicht so arg, solanf es nicht abenteuerlich ist :)
<pog> ich wollte grad ein Spreed-Sheet-Teil aus OO in pdf exportieren... es scheint, dass nur der Teil sichtbar ist, der effektiv im Bereich der Zelle liegt, auch wenn die Spalte danach auch markiert ist...
<pog> der hinterne leeren Zellen ueberschreiben vielleicht wieder den Inhalt.
<Manni> weiß einer wie ich nen mac in die konsole boote? O_o
<dadrc> Manni, → 
<dadrc> äh
<pog> Manni: ich weiss dass man eine Konsole hochbekommt, aber in eine booten...
<dadrc> #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<dadrc> da
<pog> ohlala, wenn ich die Zeile verbreitere und markiere, wird gar nur die erste Zeile exportiert...
<pog> Grundsaetzlich wird schon das exportiert, wenn der Bereich stimmt, war ein mm oder so zu breit, also ok.
<pog> aber das aus den Zellen rausragende, am Bildschirm sichtbar, wird offenbar nicht exportiert, oder verschwindet wieder.
<k1l> pog: warscheinlich hast du bei OOo direkt bessere support/bug/mecker chancen
<waterstorm> Welche Distribution ist empfehlenswerter als Server zu gebrauchen: Ubuntu Server Edition oder Debian?
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: erwartest du jetzt wirklich eine andere antwort als "kommt drauf an"?
<waterstorm> LetoThe2nd: Da ja Ubuntu Server edition auf Debian basiert, ist es im prinzip egal, oder? müssten ja beide stabil laufen
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: von "egal" hat keiner was gesagt. beide okösysteme haben ihre jeweiligen vorteile und nachteile.
<waterstorm> LetoThe2nd: sofern man nicht immer das neuste benötigt, sollte Debian eigentlich reichen, oder?
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: nur da das schöne wort "besser" mehr als nur subjektiv ist, und "als server gebrauchen" alles und nichts heissen kann - wie gesagt, was soll man anderes antworten als "kommt drauf an".
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: ergo, wenn du keine anderen anforderungen hast ausser "man soll es als server gebrauchen", "es soll debian-basiert sein" und "es soll reichen" - nimm die cd, bei der die farbe besser gefällt.
<k1l> wenn er hier fragt soll er gefälligst ubuntu nehmen :)
<waterstorm> k1l: hatte ich jetzt auch vor...
<LetoThe2nd> k1l: er braucht ja nur ubuntu auf den rohling mit der schöneren farbe brennen, und schon hat er ein super argument dafür. :-)
<LetoThe2nd> s/er/er oder sie/g
<shetlandpony> letothe2nd meant: k1l: er oder sie braucht ja nur ubuntu auf den rohling mit der oder sie schöner oder sieen farbe brennen, und schon hat er oder sie ein super oder sie argument dafür. :-)
<LetoThe2nd> hm. sed magic FAIL.
<ruebe> Hallo, kann ich mit Ubuntu einen Mac formatierten USB Stick einlesen um an die Daten zu kommen?
<LetoThe2nd> ,hfs?
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss nichts ueber hfs, ich assoziiere aber FUSE sshfs und sshfs damit
<LetoThe2nd> schade eigentlich.
<LetoThe2nd> ruebe: prinzipiell wohl einfach mal rausfinden was da für ein dateisystem drauf ist und dann googlen, wie man das mountet :-)
<ruebe> ich hab leider keine ahnung wie das Formatiert ist, gibts da ne möglichkeit?
<LetoThe2nd> ruebe: sudo fdisk -l /dev/$DERLUSTIGESTICK
<ruebe> merci
<LetoThe2nd> ruebe: kannst es auch in ein pastebin packen.
<ruebe> muss ich erstmal informieren was das ist
<LetoThe2nd> ,paste? ruebe, das ist einfach
<shetlandpony> ruebe, das ist einfach: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<ruebe> danke. ich verusch das mal
<LetoThe2nd> ruebe: wenn du's möglichst einfach haben willst - installier das paket "pastebinit" und dann mach "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"
<LetoThe2nd> ruebe: den resultierende link kannst du uns dann zeigen. achtung - das enthält aber dann deine ganze partitionierung. meistens ist die nicht geheim, aber man kann ja drauf hinweisen.
<ruebe> danke, das war gut, weil ich in der arbeit sitz und ubuntu über ne Vm laufen hab
<LetoThe2nd> ruebe: wenn du das ding in der vm abfeuerst, ist natürlich auch nur die partitionierung der vm drin...
<ruebe> ok, es scheint ich muss das zu hause machen, da der Stick ja unter windows nicht erkannt wird, wird er auch von der Vm nicht erkannt
<LetoThe2nd> würde mich zwar wundern, wenn osx seine sticks defaultmässig anders als fat formatiert, aber wer weiss. speziell bei apple. und was da sonst noch alles b0rked ist.
<ruebe> das waqr ne bekannte von mir, die hat einen fat formatierten USB-Stick auf irgendein mac format formatiert, natürlich aus unwissenheit. Danke schon mal ich meld mich wieder wenn ich zuhause bin
<LupusE> LetoThe2nd: HPFS ist standard unter OSX.
<LetoThe2nd> LupusE: bläh.
<LupusE> ohne p ... und hfsexplorer heisst das programm um darauf zuzugreifen (ruebe, nicht LetoThe2nd)
<LetoThe2nd> naja, wers mag. $APPLEVORURTEILE++
<LupusE> wenn man weis wonach man sucht ist esw nicht mehr oder weniger aetzend als alle anderen unzulaenglichkeiten der aequivalenten systeme </OT>
<waterstorm> wird bei der installation von vsftpd automatisch ein certifkat für ssl mitinstalliert/erzeugt?
<waterstorm> oder muss ich mir das zertifikat von hand anlegen?
<sash_> waterstorm: Ich würde ja auf zweiteres tippen.
<dAnjou> fällt jemandem was zu diesem bug hier ein? http://danjou.imgur.com/gnome_do_bug
<PBeck> hi
<dAnjou> ubuntu version sieht man auf dem bild ^^
<ubuntu_> hi evt. kann mir hier jemand helfen, ich habe eine knoppix live dvd und strate von dieser. Mein PC bootet auch von der DVD aber ich höre dann nur "System startet" und der Monitor bleibt schwarz. Welche boot parameter kann man noch mit angeben, damit ein anderer Grafik treiber oder sinst die Grafik geladen wird. Ich komme aber auch nicht auf eine Konsole per strg+alt+ f1 ... 
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu_: naja.. knoppix-support bist du hier dezent falsch. siehe bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<ubuntu_> LetoThe2nd, ja aber knoppix basiert ja auch ubuntu .. deswegen hoffte ich auf evt. hilfe.. ubuntu lässt sich im gegensatz problemlos starten und benutzen ...
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu_: "basiert" ist in etwa gleichbedeutend mit "ist irgendwie verbastelt, wir haben nicht die geringste ahnung wie und daher keinen bock uns damit abzumühen" ;-)
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu_: und da ubuntu einwandfrei tut...
<LetoThe2nd> ubuntu_: daher - #ubuntu-de-offtopic, oder halt den entsprechenden themenchannel, falls er existiert. danke.
<Kopf-Basher> moin moin alle zusammen
<Kopf-Basher> kennt jemand ein tool für firefox, mit dem ich per einfachem Bash befehl nen cookie setzen, bearbeiten oder löschen kann?
<vectory_> vim ^^
<dAnjou> LetoThe2nd: ich halte es für keine gute idee, solche leute nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic zu schicken. eher gleich in die entsprechenden channel.
<LetoThe2nd> dAnjou: lass dich nicht aufhalten. mache ich auch meistens, hab aber nicht immer lust den channel zu suchen und zu schauen ob er existiert.
<MisterX> hallo
<MisterX> mir ist apt-get mitten in einer installation weggebrochen, ich kann es jetzt nicht neu aufrufen, da die sperre noch aktiv ist
<MisterX> wie kann ich die lösen?
<ppq> MisterX: nachdem du sichergestellt hast, dass das wirklich nicht mehr läuft (ps -eF | grep apt) kannst du die lock-datei löschen und es nochmal probieren
<MisterX> danke für den ps…
<MisterX> er läuft noch.
<ppq> was genau meinst du mit "mitten in einer installation weggebrochen"? pack bitte mal die entsprechenden passagen in einen pastebin
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab hier seit einiger zeit den nervigen effekt, dass die pfad-tabcompletion auf der bash noch ein ' ' hinten an die vervollständigung anhängt. wie wird man das los, bzw. wie kommts?
<LetoThe2nd> scheint übrigens innerhalb screen nicht aufzutreten
<waterstorm> gibt es für qt die hilfe auch auf deutsch?
<waterstorm> wie füge ich bei ubuntu einen user hinzu, der keine möglichkeit haben soll, sich per ssh am rechner anzumelden? nur per ftp?
<PBeck> waterstorm: welcher ftp server?
<waterstorm> vsftpd
<LetoThe2nd> waterstorm: i.A. steht das einiges passendes in der doku zum server. buzzword von mir wäre dazu rssh
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/vsftpd#FTP-Benutzer-ohne-Shellzugang waterstorm 
<PBeck> als googlesuchwort habe ich - vsftpd ftp nutzer - eingetippt und der erste treffer hat mich ins ubuntu wiki geführt
<waterstorm> danke...
<waterstorm> das nächste mal schau ich mir das wiki genauer an, bevor ich euch frage...
<PBeck> waterstorm: user anlagen, entweder mit der ubuntu gui oder bei einem server mit adduser 
<PBeck> waterstorm: du bist doch nicht beleidigt? Habe dir doch die benötigten informationen gegeben?
<PBeck> oder kann ich dir sonst noch weiterhelfen?
<waterstorm> nein, ich bin nicht beleidigt, passt schon, PBeck
<waterstorm> wegen dem anlegen eines users auf der konsole: adduser username -shell=/bin/false erzeuge ich einen user, der sich laut wiki-beitrag zu vsftpd nur am ftp anmelden kann, da die shell auf /bin/false gesetzt wurde. richtig?
<approach> Sorry für die Metafrage, aber hat jemand ein bissel ahnung von elektrotechnik?
<waterstorm> hatte letztes jahr elektrotechnik in der berufsfachschule. könnte dir eventuell weiterhelfen, sofern es nicht zu kompliziert ist
<PBeck> waterstorm: adduser username --shell=/bin/false
<Frickelpit> approach: in #ubuntu-de-offtopic bestimmt
<waterstorm> danke, PBeck...
<PBeck> waterstorm: kannst dann ja direkt testen - ob es wirklich nicht funktioniert
<approach> waterstorm, ich habe eine USV, diese hat folgende Werte Akkukapizität 40 Ah, Akkuspannung 12V - Wie lange reicht der Strom wenn ich eine Leistung von 4200 W habe?
<Frickelpit> ,ot? approach
<shetlandpony> approach: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<PBeck> 8,75h
<approach> PBeck, nein der wert muss unter 20 min sein :-/
<LetoThe2nd> könnt ihr das bitte wirklich ins OT verlagern? Oder läuft auf der USV ubuntu?
<PBeck> :>
<approach> :>
<PBeck> 0,11 stunen
<PBeck> *stunden
<PBeck> http://www.akkukonfigurator.de/akku-konfigurator_accu-rechner.aspx
<PBeck> laut dieser berechnung :)
<LetoThe2nd> PBeck: der hinweis war ernstgemeint.
<georgs> hi
<georgs> ich habe ein problem: mein ubuntu bootloader is irrgendwie kapput also hab ich mir gedacht ich mach einfach mal ein backup via livecd ... jedoch ist mein homedir komischerweise verschluesselt und ich hab schon so ziemlich alles durch probiert um es zu entschluessel ... hat wer erfahrung damit ? ich weis naehmlich echt nicht mehr wie ich an meine daten kommen soll ...
<georgs> ... nimand ?
<Fuchs> ,geduld? georgs 
<shetlandpony> georgs: Bitte Gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<LetoThe2nd> georgs: da steht alles: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<georgs> tut mir leid, ich sitz nun schon seit 4 stunden und komme nicht weiter ... das ist etwas frustrierend
<georgs> LetoThe2nd: hab ich schon probiert, war nicht sehr hilfreich
<LetoThe2nd> georgs: "war nicht sehr hilfreich" ist auch nicht hilfreich. liefere bitte sinnhafte fehlermeldungen und -beschreibungen, oder das ganze wird weiterhin seeeeehr frustrierend sein.
<georgs> LetoThe2nd: :P okay also: mein home direktory das sich auf meiner festplatte befindet welche ich via die live cd gemounted habe ist verschluesselt mit ecryptfs somit habe ich all meine daten jetzt in /mnt/home/.Private in meinem directory finde ich 2 files eine Access-My-Private-Data-desktop und eine readme die mir sagt das ich das entcrypten kann mit dem befehl _ecryptfs-mount-private_ die fehlermeldung: _ERROR: Encrypted private d
<LetoThe2nd> ,512? georgs 
<shetlandpony> georgs: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<georgs> ... versucht https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory ... jedoch erfolglos
<georgs> shetlandpony: dessen bin ich mir bewusst, desswegen habe ich eine ueberleitung durch die ... gemacht.
<Fuchs> ,bot? georgs 
<shetlandpony> georgs: ich bin ein bot ;p
<PBeck> georgs: hast du dir den encyrpted key aufgeschrieben?
<BuZZ-T> georgs: es wurde trotzdem was angeschnitten: "_ERROR: Encrypted private d" wird nicht durch "versucht" fortgesetzt ;)
<BuZZ-T> s/angeschnitten/abgeschnitten/
<shetlandpony> buzz-t meant: georgs: es wurde trotzdem was abgeschnitten: "_ERROR: Encrypted private d" wird nicht durch "versucht" fortgesetzt ;)
<georgs> FBeck: ich weis nichts von einen encyrpted kez da ich mein homedirectory nie verschluesselt habe, deswegen wundert mich das so ... 
<georgs> oh, okay
<georgs> shetlandpony: der fehler ist: _ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly_  
<Fuchs> ,bot? georgs, immer noch 
<shetlandpony> georgs, immer noch: ich bin ein bot ;p
<georgs> Fuchs: ?? nein ich bin kein bot
<Fuchs> georgs: shetlandpony ist einer, zum dritten mal nu. 
<georgs> achso
<georgs> okay ich habe jetzt http://bodhizazen.net/Tutorials/Ecryptfs#Live probiert das via chroot zu machen aber wenn ich zu dem command >sudo chroot /mnt komme krige ich folgenden error >chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error 
<LetoThe2nd> 32b vs. 64b.
<georgs> wie kann ich das beheben ?
<LetoThe2nd> georgs: die richtige livecd nehmen zum chrooten.
<dc5ala> georgs, was hast denn unter /mnt eingehängt? Scheint nicht dein Linux-System zu sein.
<georgs> mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt glaub ich
<georgs> nein sda nicht sdc
<dc5ala> georgs, dann schau mal nach, was da drin ist ;)
<georgs> dc5ala: mein filesystem meiner installierten ubuntu version :)
<dc5ala> georgs, dann sollte dort auch ein bin/bash zu finden sein
<dc5ala> georgs, hast du vielleicht ein 64-Bit-System installiert, aber bist mit ner 32-Bit Live-Cd unterwegs?
<georgs> dc5ala: 1. geht das das man das accest ? 2. ja leider :| ... 
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm* hab ich das nicht schon lange gesagt?!?
<LetoThe2nd> 20:41 <+LetoThe2nd> 32b vs. 64b.
<spoob> hallo, wo werden server passwörter lokal gespeichert? ich will nen backup machen und will die ungern verlieren
<LetoThe2nd> 20:43 <+LetoThe2nd> georgs: die richtige livecd nehmen zum chrooten.
<georgs> k,thx
<georgs> bze
<georgs> bye
<georgs> :_
<LetoThe2nd> schön, wenn die supportsuchenden zuhören!
<PBeck> spoob: welche server passwörter?
<spoob> orte>verbindung zu server > passwort nie vergessen
<Fuchs> spoob: das duerfte dann der gnome Schluesselring sein 
<spoob> gut
<spoob> danke
<PBeck> bei .gnome* müsste das dann dabei sein Fuchs oder?
<PBeck> ah oder in .gconf?
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Schlüsselbund  << dada
<PBeck> Fuchs: speicherort ist dort nicht hinterlegt
<Fuchs> oh, in der Tag
<Fuchs> Tat
<PBeck> Fuchs: ah aber in .gnome2/keyrings
<PBeck> (dort gibts das verzeichnis
<PBeck> )
<Fuchs> prima, danke
<PBeck> Fuchs: ohhh - spoob hat uns doch schon verlassen - aber wieder was für mich selbst gelernt ;) Hatte damit aber bisher noch kein problem da /home sowieso immer komplett gesichert wird.
<strubbl> jedes mal, wenn ich mich bei meinem ubuntu natty anmelde, hat er die tastatureinstellung wieder zurück auf englisch gesetzt
<strubbl> und das obwohl ich englisch immer rausgeschmissen habe
<strubbl> woran liegt das?
<k1l> strubbl: schau mal, was du im gdm eingestellt hast
<strubbl> wo kann ich das nachsehen?
<strubbl> meine installation is ja ganz frisch
<k1l> beim anmeldebildschirm, wenn du deinen user anklickst unten
<jokrebel> gn8
<ted__> i have a question
<LetoThe2nd> ,german? ted__ 
<shetlandpony> ted__: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<strubbl> ich probier es mal aus
<strubbl> danke k1l , da war usa ausgewählt
<ruebe> Hallo, wollte nochmal wegen meinem USB Stick mit unbekannten Mac-Format fragen. Sitze jetzt zuhause vorm Rechner. Bei fstab -l taucht er nicht auf zumindest seh ich nichts.
<ruebe> würde gern auf die Daten zugraeifen können
<guntbert> ruebe: war das sudo fdisk -l ?
<ruebe> Ja
<ruebe> sorry fdisk -l
<guntbert> ruebe: mit sudo?
<ruebe> Ja mit sudo
<guntbert> ruebe: ok, zieh ihn ab, und schau was /var/log/syslog beim Einstecken sagt
<ruebe> es sagt auf jedenfall was
<ruebe> er erkennt das er 16gb groß ist den rest kann ich nicht interpretieren
<ruebe> und das die partionstable unbekannt ist
<guntbert> ruebe: (wenn du jemndem antwortest, verwende den nick damit er aufmerksm wird): stell den wesentlichen Teil von dem file in eine pastebin, dann können wir sehen ob wir damit was anfangen
<ruebe> guntbert: Hier wäre der Link zu dem Pastbin: http://pastebin.com/s2p68xQJ
<guntbert> ruebe: mehr als du erkannt hast steht offensichtlich auch nicht da (wenn ich auch die Zeilen "very big device" nicht kenne...) - Schaut so aus, dass ubuntu mit der partitionstabelle nix anfangen kann, aber das ist dir selbst eh schon aufgefallen - sorry
<ruebe> guntbert "very big device" hab ich als irrelevant abgestempelt. Ich bedanke mich, bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrich als den Stick mal auf einem MAC zu versuchen. Gute Nacht.
<guntbert> ruebe: alles Gute :)
<Pilatus> habe seit heute Probleme mit meinem Sound alles knackt. Schon bei dem Anmeldegeräausch von Ubuntu.
<Fuchs> Pilatus: rein zufaellig Intel Onboardsound? 
<Fuchs> Pilatus: und ist das Knacken immer nur anfangs, oder durchgehend? 
<Pilatus> Fuchs: sowohl beim anmelden 
<Pilatus> als auch im Totem und VLC 
<Pilatus> ich bekomms nicht weg.
<Fuchs> immer nur am Anfang der Wiedergabe oder immer? 
<Pilatus> sieht dauerhaft aus 
<Fuchs> und meine andere Frage waere dann auch noch offen
<Pilatus> Fuchs: ich glaube ja 
<rieslingranger> ich bekomme nach update auf natty meine grafikkarte nicht zum laufen. kann mir mal einer helfen?
<Fuchs> Pilatus: darf ich mal die Ausgaben von den Programmen amixer und lspci  in einem pastebin sehen? 
<Fuchs> rieslingranger: wenn Du sagst was es fuer eine ist: vielleicht
<rieslingranger> tv@tv-desktop:~$ lspci | grep VGA 
<rieslingranger> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 LE] (rev a1)
<Pilatus> Fuchs: http://pastebin.com/JR4mvxzD und http://pastebin.com/fmpntKeH
<Fuchs> rieslingranger: hast Du den Treiber mit der Treiberverwaltung installiert? 
<rieslingranger> ja
<Fuchs> rieslingranger: wenn ja: kannst Du mir einen nvidia bug report erstellen? 
<rieslingranger> noch nie gemacht. kannst du mir sagen was ich tun soll?
<Fuchs> Pilatus: schraub pcm runter
<Fuchs> Pilatus: mach das Programm alsamixer in einer Konsole auf, geh mit den Pfeiltasten zu PCM, dreh es mit den Pfeiltasten runter
<Fuchs> Pilatus: das ist auf 98%, kein Wunder, dass das schlecht kling
<Fuchs> rieslingranger: sudo nvidia-bug-report.sh 
<Fuchs> rieslingranger: das erstellt in der Theorie eine gz Datei, die entpackst Du mir  (mit gunzip). Daraus resultiert eine Textdatei, die packst Du in einen paste
<Pilatus> Fuchs: davor war es bei 80% die ganzen Wochen und ich hatte Top Sound 
<Fuchs> rieslingranger: am besten  mit  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit nameDerDatei 
<Pilatus> nun knackt es auch wenn ich unter 80% bin 
<Pilatus> der Wert spielt da keine Rolle wohl.
<Fuchs> Pilatus: und schraub Front mic noch runter
<Fuchs> das tut das Gegenteil von Aufnehmen 
<Pilatus> nun habe ich keine Ausagbe mehr eines Tons
<Pilatus> und alles ruckelt hier
<Fuchs> Pilatus: andere Ursachen ... ein komisch konfiguriertes pulseaudio vielleicht, oder Probleme mit dem ALSA Modul (Treiber) 
<Fuchs> Pilatus: da klingt aber einiges anderes noch schief. 
<Fuchs> Pilatus: kannst Du mal schauen, ob in  `dmesg`  (Programm) oder ~/.xsession-errors  (Datei) etwas interessantes steht? 
<Pilatus> Ubuntu 10.10 rannte aber bisher ohne Probs 
<Pilatus> hab nichts gemacht mache heute PC an und alles ist komisch 
<Pilatus> ja ich schau mal 
<rieslingranger> @Fuchs http://pastebin.com/rrfsvjCW
<Fuchs> rieslingranger: gem. Log wird der nvidia Treiber geladen
<Fuchs> rieslingranger: welche Probleme treten genau auf? 
<Fuchs> also wohlgemerkt, um 22:50 wurde er geladen, 
<rieslingranger> also zunächst mal: das ist ein pc der mit dvi an hdmi mit meinem plasma verbunden ist.
<Fuchs> der Versuch fast eine Stunde vorher lief schief 
<Fuchs> das sehe ich, und der Panasonic TV weigert sich, gescheite EDID Daten zu liefern
<rieslingranger> beim hoch- und runterfahren habe ich ein weisses bild. und wenn ich per strg und alt mit firgendwas aus dem xserver raus gehe habe ich auch ein weisses bild und kann nur erahnen was ich eingebe. also ich sehe nichts. was aber am allerschlimmsten ist dass der rechner grottenlangsam ist.
<Fuchs> rieslingranger: kannst Du da probehalber mal einen Monitor anhaengen? 
<Fuchs> rieslingranger: ansonsten wirst Du wohl leider ein paar Werte manuell angeben muessen, mitunter die DPI, weil der TV die nicht sauber liefert.
<rieslingranger> leider nein. 
<Fuchs> Siehe dazu Appendix B des nvidia Readmes 
<Fuchs> also das: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.30/README/index.html
<rieslingranger> na super. ich habe heute abend erst auf 11.04 upgedatet. mit der 9.10 lief alles problemlos.
<Fuchs> ah, halt
<Fuchs> das weisse Bild kommt nur auf der Konsole? 
<rieslingranger> genau
<Fuchs> wenn ja: koennte daran liegen, dass der da etwas mit KMS zu machen versucht, was natuerlich nicht gehen wird, weil nvidia das nicht kann
<Fuchs> zu dem langsamen System: ggf. Desktopeffekte aktiv oder so Spaesse? Und was meint htop dazu? 
<Fuchs> (oder ein beliebiger anderer Systemmonitor, der gescheit CPU und RAM, bevorzugt noch I/O anzeigen kann) 
<Pilatus> Fuchs: habe Front Mic und MIC im alsamixer auf mute nun ist der Sound besser 
<Pilatus> wie kann sich das verstellt haben ?
<Fuchs> Pilatus: irgend ein Programm, dass Freude daran hatte
<Fuchs> gibt es leider
<Pilatus> okay
<Pilatus> werd ich mal Beobachten 
<Fuchs> Pilatus: die Mics im ersten Tab sind eben nicht Aufnahme, sondern Wiedergabe
<Pilatus> Danke dir für die späte HILFE 
<Fuchs> die geben also direkt wieder, was das Mic hoert. Was etwas dumm kommen kann
<Pilatus> 1a
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<rieslingranger> @fuchs: nochwas ich habe den befehl compiz --replace heute abend eingegeben. danach ist das system kpl. zusammengebrochen. kann das sein dass das der fehler war?
<Fuchs> rieslingranger: das haette dann Destkopeffekte angeworfen. Wenn Du das so machst, dann sollte das aber nach einem Neustart weg sein
<Fuchs> ,compiz? rieslingranger siehe auch: 
<shetlandpony> rieslingranger siehe auch, Compiz ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Compiz - Weitere Infos im query ...
<Fuchs> rieslingranger: und mit metacity --replace & disown wird man das ziemlich gut los, abgesehen davon 
<Fuchs> wobei da schon etwas nicht ganz in Ordnung zu sein scheint, wenn compiz das System komplett aufhaengt
<rieslingranger> schaden kanns ja nicht, also metacity --replace &disown eingeben, oder?
<Fuchs> welche Oberflaeche nutzt Du? Gnome? 
<Fuchs> wenn ja: ja
<rieslingranger> ja
<rieslingranger> ausgabe: 15035
<Fuchs> ist eine PID, die kannst Du ignorieren 
<rieslingranger> glxgears ruckelt auch elendig
<Fuchs> moment, ich schaue noch mal in den report
<Fuchs> Du kannst in der Zwischenzeit schauen, was htop zu CPU- und Ramauslastung meint
<Fuchs> Xalloc: requesting unpleasantly large amount of memory: 0 bytes.  << finde ich etwas komisch
<rieslingranger> cpu und ram alles im grünen bereich
<rieslingranger> ich boote grad mal neu und bin in 2 min wieder hier
<Fuchs> ah, noch was
<Fuchs> bleh
<rieslingranger> wieder da. jetzt kein kpl. weisser bildschirm mehr beim hoch und runterfahren sondern weisser mit schwarzen streifen
<Fuchs> nett,
<Fuchs> was mir noch aufgefallen ist: die Karte ist runtergetaktet
<Fuchs> Du magst ergo mal in nvidia-settings schauen, wie powermizer so konfiguriert ist
<Fuchs> und ob die sich unter Last hochtaktet
<waterstorm> gn8 an alle,ich wünsche euch eine gute Nacht
<Fuchs> danke, gleichfalls
<rieslingranger> ich habe jetzt spasseshalber nochmal den 173er nvidia treiber aktiviert. aber auch kein erfolg.
<rieslingranger> und in den nvidia settings ist m.e. auch alles schick
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-21
<Nakszynski> re all...
<Nakszynski> wie schreibt man "Fable"? (wie in : "Ich habe ein Fable für Trash-Movies")
<Nakszynski> UPS
<Nakszynski> sorry
<Nakszynski> dacht ich wär im OT
<dot8> Moin, gibt es eine möglichkeit, ubuntu mit updates auf dem laufenden zu halten, wenn die User die den PC nutzen, nicht root rechte haben?
<Frickelpit> dot8: es gibt die möglichkeit mit automatischen updates, davon würd ich aber abraten
<dadrc> dot8, aber es ist echt einfach, sich sshd einzurichten und die Updates von deinem Rechner aus zu machen
<sash_> Und weniger einfach, wenn da NAT zwischen ist.
<dadrc> sshd ist weiterhin einfach :P aber ja, stimmt schon, wenn man Portforwards braucht, wird es komplizierter
<dot8> ich könnte da via vpn da rein das sollte nicht das prob sein, aber ich müsste halte ständig, "die Kontrolle ausüben"
<dot8> es geht da in der Hauptsache um Tools die geupd werden nicht primär um libs o.ä.
<Frickelpit> update ist update, egal was da kommt
<dot8> Frickelpit: ok, das ist ja schon mal eine Info das man das nicht pre selecten kann
<dadrc> Könntest dir von der Kiste Mails schicken lassen, wenn Updates bereitstehen
<dadrc> hmpf, reboot. brb.
<sash_> Theoretisch kann man aber sudo und/oder Policykit so einrichten, dass Updates gemacht werden dürfen. Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher. Fedora 13 oder 14 hatte das zum Release als default
<mcnesium> versteh ich das richtig mit dem screen geraffel, dass die aktuellen sessions in /var/run/screen/S-mcnesium/  gespeichert werden und beim reboot automatisch wieder hergestellt werden?
<joschi> mcnesium: nein
<joschi> da wird nix automatisch "wiederhergestellt"
<mcnesium> hmm
<mcnesium> wie schreib ich denn dann in die .screenrc dass ich mehrere screensessions gestartet haben möchte?
<joschi> mcnesium: was hast du denn vor?
<mcnesium> ich möchte eine session für privatkram wie irssi etc haben, und eine oder zwei für die arbeit auf servern
<mcnesium> so dass ich die privatsession detachen kann wenn ich arbeite und mich nich ständig von irssi ablenken lasse ;)
<mcnesium> und das ganze soll nach möglichkeit auch bei nem reboot wieder hergestellt werden
<mcnesium> allerdings kann ich in der .screenrc nur die fenster einstellen, die in jeder session geöffnet werden sollen
<geser> mcnesium: per cron (@boot) und unterschiedlichen .screenrc Dateien
<mcnesium> (wenn ich das richtig verstehe)
<geser> screen -c anderescreenrc
<mcnesium> hmhm ok also ist per default nicht vorgesehen, mit einer .screenrc mehrere sessions zu verwalten
<RAMZi> ich habe unbuntu 10.04 lts mit nvidia treibern an einem crt monitor, warum kann ich die 60hz nicht verändern, zb. auf meine gewünschten 85hz
<bullgard4> RAMZi: Welchen Befehl hast Du gegeben, und was hat der Computer geantwortet?
<RAMZi> ich habe doch nicht die properriäten treiber drauf. ich gehe einfach auf system/einstellungen/bildschirm, und dort kann ich die 60hz nicht ändern
<mcnesium> ist das normal, dass das byobu (der screen fork) sone verkorkste symlink sammlung erstellt? http://pastie.org/2567378
<mcnesium> muss ich dann das ganze verzeichnis kopieren, um eine "anderescreenrc" zu erstellen?
<tipman> hallo zusammen, ich grüße euch aus berlin
<tipman> tipman: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dadrc> moin
<bullgard4> RAMZi: Ich interpretiere das so, daß der bereich der zulässigen  Einstellwerte 85 Hz nicht zuläßt. Das ist entweder im ROM des Bildschirms oder im zugehörigen Treiber so einprogrammiert. Bist Du sicher, daß Du durch 85 Hz nicht pjysikalische Grenzwerte überschreiten und damit die Lebensdauer des Bidschirms verringern würdest?
<TheInfinity> RAMZi: ist das ein TFT oder eine röhre?
<TheInfinity> RAMZi: wenn röhre: viel spaß mit modelines und co.
<TheInfinity> ,modeline? RAMZi
<shetlandpony> Sorry TheInfinity, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber modeline
<TheInfinity> ,modelines? RAMZi
<shetlandpony> RAMZi, modelines ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer_Modelines
<TheInfinity> RAMZi: wenn keine röhre gibt es keine 85 hz
<RAMZi> mein bildschirm kann unter windos ohne probleme mit 85hz betrieben werden
<RAMZi> und es ist ein röhren monitor
<TheInfinity> RAMZi: dann wie gesagt - modelines. röhrenmonitore sind meist gruselig in den infos die sie so ausgeben.
<shakaponk> tech support hat versagt
<shakaponk> versuche immernoch die os sprache vollständig von deutsch auf englisch umzustellen
<shakaponk> ist ja teilweise englisch, aber eben nicht ganz. vor allem bei aptitude/apt-get deutsch
<k1l_> welches ubuntu? welche version genau? was bisher versucht?
<shakaponk> 10.04 lts
<shakaponk> language pack installiert
<shakaponk> zumindest die packages die benötigt werden, denke ich
<shakaponk> etc/default/locale: 
<shakaponk> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<deem> shakaponk: hast du das unter System -> Administration -> Language Support auch geändert? (falls du gnome hast)
<shakaponk> en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<shakaponk> is n server
<deem> ah
<shakaponk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<shakaponk> reboot
<shakaponk> --> eben nur partially englisch
<k1l_> /etc/environment und /etc/default/locale geändert?
<shakaponk> irgendwelche tipps, hab ich was vergessen
<shakaponk> +k1l_ hab ich, siehe oben
<shakaponk> hab von deutsch auf en_US umgestellt
<deem> shakaponk: welche language packs hast du denn installiert?
<shakaponk> ist jez ne gute frage, auswendig weiß ich das nicht
<shakaponk> 3 stück warens
<deem> dann schau mal bitte nach
<shakaponk> irgendwas von englisch base...
<k1l_> shakaponk: lies nochmal meine frage:
<shakaponk> +k1l_: etc/environment gibts nicht in der version soviel ich weiß
<shakaponk> bzw, dort ist nix zu ändern
<shakaponk> also bei mir sind in der environment nichts sprachspezifisches angegeben
<k1l_> gibts aber
<deem> dort ist aber nur PATH drin
<shakaponk> ja genau
<k1l_> dann schreib mal LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"   angepasst darein
<shakaponk> +deem, leider bin ich kein experte, wie schau ich nach welche installiert sind?
<deem> shakaponk: "dpkg -l | grep language"
<shakaponk> ii  language-pack-en                 1:10.04+20110204                       translation updates for language English ii  language-pack-en-base            1:10.04+20110204                       translations for language English ii  language-support-en              1:9.10+20090909                        metapackage for English language support ii  language-support-writing-en      1:10.04+20100311   
<shakaponk> sorry, weng unübersichtlich
<deem> ,paste? shakaponk 
<shetlandpony> shakaponk: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<deem> shakaponk: jetzt noch einmal in einem nopaste bitte :)
<shakaponk> ok, weiß bescheid
<shakaponk> http://pastebin.com/QrSNJPzg
<DarkMio> Ack.
<DarkMio> :<
<DarkMio> Jetzt. 
<DarkMio> Hallo. Ich habe ein Ubuntu Netty Narwhale und kriege meinen HP Laserjet 1005 zum laufen, weil der Pluginserver gerade down ist (openprinting.org).
<DarkMio> Ich such' gerade 'nen aktuelles hplip-3-11.1-plugin.run - doch anscheinend gibt es keine andere Quelle als openprinting.org?! oô
 * dAnjou bedankt sich bei DarkMio für den hinweis auf eine solche plattform
<DarkMio> Huh, wieso das?
<shakaponk> +deem: http://pastebin.com/QrSNJPzg sind alle vorhanden?
<dAnjou> kannte ich nicht
<DarkMio> HPlip zieht daher seine Plugins.
<shakaponk> brb
<DarkMio> Nur anscheinend scheint das Teil down zu sein. Nur ich kann weder eine Downtime-Angabe finden, noch'n vermutlichen Grund, noch das Plugin, welches ich brauche. :/
<dAnjou> This site is down maintenance. We are will be restoring service shortly. Thank you for your patience.
<DarkMio> Ja - ich bin mir nur nicht so sicher, ob das nun so seit ein paar Stunden ist, oder seit ein paar Tagen oder gar Wochen.
<dAnjou> tage ist nicht mehr shortly
<dAnjou> würde ich jetz sagen
<DarkMio> Richtig, aber solchen Dingern vertrau ich grundsätzlich nicht.
<DarkMio> Und so sei es nicht das letzte Übel, HPlip nimmt ein gedownloadetes Plugin nicht an. :/
<shakaponk> bakk
<DarkMio> Lesen sollte ich auch können. x,.x'
<DarkMio> Auf meine Ubuntu-CD war'n 3.11.1 dabei. Mein Plugin ist aber für 3.11.7. 
<DarkMio> Somit: Problem löste sich von allein.
<deem> dAnjou: gestern ging es noch
<deem> erm. ich meinte den anderen =)
<Guest4383> guten tag zusammen,weis jemand wie man einstellen kann, das die rechte maus taste auch eine ist? und kein scroll.
<shakaponk> hey amigos, zurück zu der systemsprache... alles umgestellt, aber locale gibt immernoch de_DE aus: http://pastebin.com/39hyzX9N
<shakaponk> wo kann das noch drin stehen?
<shakaponk> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich mit grep nach de_DE.utf8 im ganzen system (alle files) suche?
<shakaponk> ok, ich glaub ich habs
<shakaponk> hab das -r vergessen
<rocksteady> hoi
<rocksteady> ich habe eben ubuntu parallel zu win7 installiert. alles läuft gut, jedoch ist die netzwerkgeschwindigkeit unter aller sau. per wlan trotz ~80mbit/s nur knapp 50kbit/s übertragung (im lan!)
<rocksteady> per gbit lan komme ich auch nicht über 2mb/s
<rocksteady> was stimmt da nicht?
<LetoThe2nd> rocksteady: ausprobiert von/zu was, mit welchem dateisystrem, mit welcher übertragungsart?
<rocksteady> von/zu: NAS, lokaler webserver, diversen speedtests im inet. ext3, einmal wlan nach bgn sowie per gbit ethernet
<rocksteady> LetoThe2nd: idee was ich testen kann?
<LetoThe2nd> rocksteady: den rest dessen beantworten was ich gefragt habe wäre schon mal ein anfang.
<rocksteady> habe ich doch bereits
<rocksteady> ansonsten hab ich dich wohl falsch verstanden
<rocksteady> kurz: es ist egal von/zu was, es ist immer super lamgsam
<rocksteady> ausprobiert mit wlan und lan
<LetoThe2nd> supi.
<LetoThe2nd> rocksteady: ubuntu ist *ECHT* installiert, kein wubi?
<rocksteady> ja, und jetzt?
<rocksteady> ja..
<rocksteady> ext2 auf /boot und ext3 auf /
<LetoThe2nd> ich persönlich habe gerade keine durchschlagende idee, ausser vllt. mal in richtung namesauflösung (nur per instinkt geraten) zu bohren. sthet auch was im wiki dazu.
<rocksteady> also selbst ein wget direkt von ner lokalen IP ist betroffen
<LetoThe2nd> rocksteady: htop/iotop etc. zeigen aber keine auffälligkeiten?
<jokrebel> Namd
<rocksteady> nein, sieht beides gut aus
<jokrebel> rocksteady: Dein Punkt ist kaputt. Der löst immer ein ENTER aus…
<rocksteady> Mit anderen worten, du kannst mir auch nicht helfen, jokrebel
<jokrebel> rocksteady: Mit anderen Worten: Das was Du in 3-5 Zeilen packst kann man auch (mit entsprechender Interpunktion) in ein Post packen.
<rocksteady> mag sein, aber davon wird mein netzwerk auch nicht schneller ;)
<LetoThe2nd> rocksteady: magst du mal bitte lsb_release -a und uname -a in ein pastebin packen?
<jokrebel> rocksteady: Mag sein; aber dieser Kanal hier übersichtlicher - Und bei mir würde es nicht 5 mal bimmeln weil Du _eine_ Aussage tätigst.
<rocksteady> LetoThe2nd: http://pastebin.com/7SQvKnfd
<LetoThe2nd> rocksteady: thx.
<rocksteady> Eigentlich habe ich angtegeben, dass während der installation aktualisiert werden soll,ist aber scheinbar nicht geschehen. läuft grad durch, evtl bringts was
<rocksteady> wobei ich grad sehe, dass das aktualisieren mit satten (-_-) 300kb/s von statten geht. allerdings ebenfalls per gbit lan, auch nicht zufriedenstellend
<jokrebel> rocksteady: Schuss ins Blaue - mal IPv6 deaktivieren.
<rocksteady> interessante idee
<rocksteady> ist diese vorgehensweise noch aktuell? http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<jokrebel> rocksteady: Hm - ka - ich hab das Wiki benutzt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/tuning#IPv6-deaktivieren
<rocksteady> alles klar, ich versuchs mal
<rocksteady> uhm auch weird, betätige ich die pfeiltasten werden die buchstaben A bid D inkl. zeilenumbruch erzeugt
<rocksteady> (in vi)
<LetoThe2nd> rocksteady: nicht direkt komisch, bist du vielleicht über ein nicht-standard-terminal an dem vi?
<ChrisBee> ... ist halt das Original, und nicht die Fälschung... :->
<rocksteady> Ich habe das Terminal benutzt, welches vorinstalliert war. außerdem hat es mit nano einwandfrei funktioniert.
<ChrisBee> rocksteady, in "original-vi" navigiert man mit h, j, k und l...
<ChrisBee> ... das andere mit den Pfeiltasten ist "vim".
<rocksteady> und da sagst du mir, das sei nicht weird :)
<ChrisBee> Pfft... Nostalgie ist nicht weird. :D
<rocksteady> hat man damals mit den pfeiltasten programmiert? ^^
<LetoThe2nd> rocksteady: das ist nicht im entferntesten "wierd", wie du dich auszudrücken pflegst, du kennst nur vi nicht. oder nicht so gut wie du glaubst.
<ChrisBee> rocksteady, Hmm... Dumb-Terminals hatten in der Tat keine Pfeiltasten. :->
 * jokrebel fragt mal kurz nach dem Ubuntu-Bezug in die Runde.
<ChrisBee> ... zumindest nicht, wenn sie VT-Konform waren. ;)
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: sehr guter einwand.
<rocksteady> wieder was gelernt. aber wie dem auch sei - ich mags kaum glauben - IPv6 zu deaktivieren hat alle probleme gelöst
<rocksteady> nein moment, zu früh gefreut
<rocksteady> es ist doch wirklich zum kot*en
<rocksteady> ich schau erstmal ob das problem mit ner fedora livecd auch besteht
<rocksteady> wenn ja, scheint es ja n generelles problem zu sein
<leszek> hi
<King_S> nabend habe ein problem mit dansguardian hier. lubuntu 11.04, keine seite lässt sich mehr aufrufen. bis letzte woche ging das noch :/
<King_S> sprich firefox gibt weiße seiten aus oder DansGuardian Meldet, Server nicht gefunden
<jokrebel> Blöde Frage - was ist Dansguardian?
<ring0> content filter
<King_S> jokrebel: ist nen content filter, bin hier in einer offenen jugendeinrichtung
 * jokrebel tippt auf nen falschen Blacklisteintrag.
<King_S> jokrebel: ist es leider nicht, habe in den letzten 3 Monaten nichts am system gemacht. und seit heute geht das nicht mehr.
<King_S> und es ist egal, welche url ich aufrufe
<King_S> es bleibt ne weiße seite und nicht die "Zugriff gesperrt" seite
<King_S> wie es der fall bei bad blacklist wäre
<jokrebel> King_S: Du als Admin in der Jugendeinrichtung hast 3 Monate "nichts am System gemacht"? Und wenn es ein "anderer" war?
<King_S> jokrebel: außer updates
<King_S> jokrebel: und ich glaube nicht, das das aktualisiert worden wäre
<subz3r0> Hi
<subz3r0> wenn ich meinen Rechner längere zeit nicht benutze, schaltet er sich komplett ab. Beim drücken des Power-Knopfs ist mein ubuntu wieder sofort da und erwartet nen pass
<subz3r0> wo kann ich das einstellen, dass er zwar in den powersave modus geht, allerdings sich nicht ausschaltet?
<jokrebel> subz3r0: Einstellungen - Energieverwaltung (bzw. Bildschirmschoner)
<subz3r0> hi jokrebel, da war ich schon
<subz3r0> aber sonderlich viele einstellungen gibt es da nicht. also bezüglich suspend to ram/disk
<King_S> gab es in letzter zeit nen update für squid? so im raum von 7 tagen?
<subz3r0> nur "rechner bei leerlauf in den energiesparmodus versetzen", das doch ein wenig wenig ;)
<King_S> denn hier läuft squid + dansguardian
<ring1> subz3r0, vielleicht hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Energiesparmodi_mit_ACPI
<ring1> subz3r0, ansonsten würde ich mal einen blick in /apps/gnome-power-manager mit gconf-editor werfen, da gibts mehr optionen
<subz3r0> ahh, thx ring1 
<subz3r0> werd mir das mal in ruhe dann anschauen. weil unter 10.10 hatte ich zwar auch "festplatte runterfahren etc.." an, allerdings ging der computer nicht aus
<ring1> subz3r0, gern
<subz3r0> bin mir auch nicht sicher was genutzt wird, also S3 oder S4
<King_S> okay problem gelöst, habe den squid cache geleert
<anditouzani> Hallo zusammen. Ich möchte mit PulseAudio meine Audioausgabe zu einem Mikrocontroller im WLAN umleiten. Dazu möchte ich eine zusätzliche "Sink" hinzufügen. Muss dafür auf dem Ausgabegerät (also dem Controller) auch der PulseAudio-Deamon laufen (was mich vor größere Probleme stellt ;) ) oder gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit einem Gerät nur über TCP/IP die Daten zu schicken (also als reine "dumme" Quelle zu betreiben)?
<vectory> ich hab openbox aus dem repo installiert und jetzt gibts bei der anmeldung neben openbox auch openbox/Gnome zur auswahl, was soll das zweite sein und warum hab ich darin 100% auslastung???
<Fuchs> gnome mit openbox als wm 
<Fuchs> und das warum kann Dir htop sicher beantworten
<vectory> Fuchs: top zeigt nur ca 50% an
<vectory> htop hab ich nich, brauch ich das?
<Fuchs> ist etwas bequemer als top 
<vectory> btw, gnome läuft mit metacity :S
<vectory> obwohl openbox sollte
<Sealive-win98> Guten abend Frage beim manuellen partitionieren hat die linux-swap keinene einhängepunkt ?
<PBeck> heyo
<PBeck> Sealive-win98: musst du definieren
<frostschutz> Swap hat keinen Einhängepunkt (none)
<PBeck> (bei der neuinstallation)
<Sealive-win98> danke 
<Sealive-win98> ich habe je einein ext3 für / und /home
<Sealive-win98> das sollte doch so passen
<PBeck> aso mein fehler - das war ja bei der neuinstallation immer ausgegraut - konnte man also auch nicht auswählen und damit nix falsch machen
<Sealive-win98> zumindest läuft die installation mal
<Sealive-win98> DANKE
<Sealive-win98> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/manuelle_partitionierung 
<Sealive-win98> gelten die werte noch ?
<Sealive-win98> 1GB swap 9GB / und 10 GB /home
<Sealive-win98> 10.04
<Fuchs> Sealive-win98: mach es von dem vorhandenen Platz abhaengig, und swap vom RAM, wenn Du suspenden willst
<Sealive-win98> ich habe 20 GB
<Sealive-win98> 1GB Ramm
<Sealive-win98> es läuft sowiso nur 1 programm
<PBeck> Sealive-win98: wie viel arbeitsspeicher hast du?
<Sealive-win98> 1GB
<PBeck> Sealive-win98: wenn du suspend to disk nutzt solltest ein paar mb drauf legen - ich habe hier mit 4 gb - 4,1 gb ram
<PBeck> *swap
<k1l> wenn du weisst, dass du nicht über den 1gb ram verbauch kommst und kein suspend benutzen willst dann lass swap weg
<PBeck> Sealive-win98: 1,5 gb würde ich mal aus dem bauch empfehlen
<frostschutz> bei 1GB RAM solltest du den Swap schon behalten
<Sealive-win98> ok ich hab nun installiert 
<PBeck> Sealive-win98: beim system war ich mit 12 gb nicht so glücklich
<Sealive-win98> 10.04 ?
<Sealive-win98> das 11.04 braucht mehr
<PBeck> habe bei der neuen installation vor ein paar wochen dann direkt auf 30 gb hochgelegt - ist jetzt zu 26 % belegt
<PBeck> mit ein paar spielen wächst das aber auch gb-weise an
<PBeck> Sealive-win98: ich hatte 10.04 richtig
<PBeck> bei 12 gb war ich dort bei 95%
<PBeck> (alles am rand - war der grund wieso ich ein neues notebook mit einer 250 gb platte gekauft habe ;))
<Sealive-win98> wo sehe ich wie voll die ist ?
<PBeck> Sealive-win98: df -h
<PBeck> und /home - soviel wie geht und du daten hast ;)
<k1l> er hat ja eben gesagt, es soll nur ein programm laufen
<k1l>  / hängt halt davon ab, wofür die kiste gedacht ist.
<Sealive-win98> das ist der Rechner für die neue CNC Maschine mit Real time kernal 
<PBeck> k1l: ok na dann ist es nicht so wichtig - wenn dann 9 gb reichen
<frostschutz> wenn eh keine hundert anwendungen installiert werden reicht es locker
<cnc-9Achs> PBeck: Danke die anlage läuft 
<cnc-9Achs> An alle die mich gut beraten haben Suppper support !
<PBeck> cnc-9Achs: ich glaube ich habe dich eher verunsichert, als geholfen ;)
<PBeck> aber freut mich das sie läuft :)
<cnc-9Achs> wie sehe ich welcher kernel läuft 
<Fuchs> uname -r
<cnc-9Achs> 2.6.32-122-rtai
<cnc-9Achs> das scheint der realtime zu sein 
<cnc-9Achs> ich melde mich mal hier ab und gehe zum linuxcnc support ! Danke 
<jokrebel> .oO( irgendwie les ich hier ständig was von CNC - ist das hier ein Fräsen-Kanal? )
<hudo> hallo, wie seh ich mir die log datei wtmp und wtmp.1.gz an ?
<cnc-9Achs> jokrebel #emc 
<Fuchs> hudo: wtmp mit einem Texteditor oder less, 
<Fuchs> hudo: wtmp.1.gz entweder mit zcat und less, oder Du entpackst sie zuerst, dann siehe 1) 
<hudo> Fuchs, das ist ne binaere datei , mit less oder vim seh ich da nur datenmuell
<hudo> fuchs file wtmp  ergibt data
<Fuchs> dann waere ein hexeditor ggf. was 
<hudo> hm, hab was gefunden, strings wtmp |less
<dreamon> Mit ist heute Ubuntu hängen geblieben, nach neustart sehen nun alle symbole anderst an. Hab versucht im Erscheinungsbild anderst einzustellen. Symbole und aussehen der Trayleiste bleiben aber immer gleich. 
<hudo> ok, ich denke normalerweise benutzt man last um wtmp auszulesen 
<hudo> wie kann ich nun wtmp.1.gz on-the-fly entpacken und an last uebergeben ?
<Fuchs> mit gunzip um Pipespielereien, wenn es unbedingt on the fly sein muss 
<dak0rn> hudo, Darf ich fragen, was in wtmp.1.gz drin ist? Eine, mehrere Dateien? man-pages sind es bestimmt nicht
<hudo> dak0rn: wtmp.1.gz reicht einfach weiter zurueck und enthaelt auch infos welcher user sich wann eingeloggt hat 
<Fuchs> wtmp.1.gz ist das Resultat von logrotate
<dak0rn> hudo,Fuchs: thx, ich gucke mal kurz was
<dak0rn> hudo: Also, ich hab ein paar Sachen probiert, das was ich eigentlich machen wollte (gunzip -> stdout -> last ) geht nicht, da last kein Input via stdin akzeptiert. Daher habe ich nur folgendes hinbekommen: gunzip wtmp.1.gz && last wtmp.1
<Minze> wie ich gerade bemerkte stottert der vlc-media player bei der audiowiedergabe
<Minze> irgendwelche ideen?
<dak0rn> hudo: musst die datei noch loeschen, ist nicht mit im cmd drin
<dak0rn> hudo: da ist ein Fehler im cmd. Muss eigentlich so sein: gunzip wtmp.1.gz && last -f ./wtmp.1
<jokrebel> gn8
<Minze> irgendeine/r eine idee bezüglich meines problems?
<mrstibbons> hallo. folgendes problem. das mic auf dem rechner meiner freundin geht im skype nicht. ich kann ihre musik hören, ich kann ihre skype sounds hören aber nicht wenn sie spricht.
<dreamon> Mit ist heute Ubuntu hängen geblieben, nach neustart sehen nun alle symbole anderst an. Hab versucht im Erscheinungsbild anderst einzustellen. Symbole und aussehen der Trayleiste bleiben aber immer gleich. 
<mrstibbons> ach ja, ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix, HP Mini 110
<mrstibbons> sieht so aus als würde da einfach nur das falsche signal an skype weitergegeben. wo kann ich denn "Neu verkabeln"?
<mar77i> hey... ihr werdet mir nicht glauben was mir grad passiert ist http://pastebin.com/8jkv6yBx
<mar77i> bis Zeile 17 ist die ausgabe wie zeile 3, ab dann ändert sie, 29, 33, 35
<k1l> shell builtin grep vs /bin/grep
<mar77i> moment, wenn ich ein terminal-fenster öffne ist die shell dann nicht bash?
<mar77i> (standardeinstellung)
<PBeck> mar77i: dash?
<mar77i> ne echt das sollte bash sein
<PBeck> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dash mar77i 
<Gamoder> Gibt es eigentlich für nautilus so etwas, das .zip-Archive so anzeigt als wären sie «normale» Ordner?
<PBeck> mar77i: ok was gelernt - im terminal bash und für shellscripte ist es die dash
<mar77i> hab nochmal nachgesehen, an der arbeitsstation in Frage isses auch bash. und bash hat kein builtin grep.
<k1l> welches ubuntu ist das denn?
<mar77i> natty
<ppq> vielleicht ist bash-completion durchgedreht
<ppq> das ist aber nur spekulation :)
<mar77i> :/ na ja lassn mer das mal so durchgehen :)
<krystall> Hallo!
<Fuchs> Hallo krystall 
<krystall> Es ist vermutlich nicht erstaunlich, aber ich habe eine Frage zu Ubuntu. Glaube ich jedenfalls.
<Fuchs> einfach drauf los stellen
<krystall> Und zwar suche ich ein Programm, dass ähnlich wie irfan view auch viele Bilder auf einmal verkleinern kann. Mit gimp kann ich das nur mit "skalieren" und für einzelne Bilder.
<Fuchs> da gibt es einiges 
<krystall> Und nun habe ich nautlus-image-converter installiert.
<krystall> Aber...
<Fuchs> gthumbs kann es, gwenview kann es, imagemagick kann es ... 
<krystall> Und jetzt bin schon fast bei der Frage.
<krystall> Ich habe das Ding mit sudo apt-get im terminal installiert. Oder zumindest versucht.
<krystall> Jedenfalls, ich finde das Programm nicht. :-D
<krystall> Wo ist das hin?
<Fuchs> das ist ein add-in fuer nautilus, 
<Fuchs> also fuer den Dateimanager von gnome
<Fuchs> ergo wird es vermutlich da in einem kontextmenue rumliegen 
<krystall> Ja, ich hab auch dieses killall dings bums gemacht.
<krystall> Aha.
<krystall> Und wie finde bzw. benutze ich es dann?
<krystall> O.o
<Fuchs> mit einem Rechtsklick auf Bilddateien, vermute ich mal ins Blaue
<Fuchs> wenn Du Programme aehnlich irfanview suchst, dann sind die ersten beiden aus obiger Liste ggf. intelligenter
<krystall> Da bin ich nicht drauf gekommen. Ich probiers mal. Das wäre ja super einfach. :-D
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gThumb  << das
<Fuchs> oder  (ist fuer KDE, kannst Du unter Gnome auch nutzen, installiert aber einiges mit) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gwenview
<krystall> gthumps hatte ich per Softwarecenter installiert und getestet. Aber ich hab nicht verstanden, wie ich damit mehrere Bilder auf einmal verkleinere.
<krystall> Und dann hab ich es direkt wieder deinstalliert.
<krystall> Ich denke, ich bleibe dann eher bei gnome-tauglichen Dingen.
<krystall> Wow, der Rechtsklick war DIE Lösung. :-) Vielen Dank, Fuchs!
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<krystall> Tschüß, und bis zum nächsten Mal!
<Fuchs> another happy customer leaves the building
<Blindie> moin
<Fuchs> huhu
<Blindie> ich hab vor mir nen eigenen kleinen repo server einzurichten, giebt es da irgendwelche alnleitungen/images usw. für?
<alamar> Blindie: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/apt-mirror 
<Blindie> dangö
<alamar> aber an und für sich würde es langen einen mirror deiner wahl per rsync zu synchen und deinen speicherpfad per http/ftp deinen clients verfügbar zu machen 
<Blindie> joa, ist nur einer
<Blindie> es nervt mich nur das ich hir im internat son lames internet habe
<Blindie> wie viele GB/TB sind das den etwa?
<alamar> also tb glaube ich nicht. gb geschätzt ziemlich sicher unter 100 aber hängt ja auch davon ab was du alles synchen willst ;) 
<Blindie> alles XD
<Blindie> alle programme, egal welche distro MUHAHAHAHAHA
<alamar> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-Mirror kannst du ergänzend noch konsultieren
<alamar> da wird von 20gb bei den dort verwendeten quellen gesprochen
<Blindie> so wenig?
<alamar> kannst ja die quelltextpakete mitspiegeln, ich nehme mal an das wurde dort aussenvorgelassen
<Blindie> und alle launchpad sachen XD
<Blindie> hab noch knapp nen tb platte übrig^^
<Blindie> 500gb sind noch garnicht partitioniert
<alamar> ausserdem solltest du ja dankbar sein wenn es relativ wenig zu laden ist nachdem deine internetzverbindung nicht die schnellste ist
<Blindie> deswegen mach ich das ja, wenn ich zuhause bin richte ich den server ein, nehm den mit und hab keine probleme mehr^^
<KnightRider> hallo. Bei mir funktioniert beim Terminal das Deaktivieren der Einstellung "Enable menu shortcut key (F10)" nicht. Wenn ich das deaktviert habe, öffnet bei F10 immer noch das Menü. Irgendjemand eine Idee, wie ich das deaktivieren kann?
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-22
<frager> hallo. woran kann es liegen, dass (nach updates) auf einmal die "standardleisten" weg sind, und stattdessen nur noch en panel oben ist, mit dem ich den dateibrowser aufmachen kann, sonst aber auch nichts?
<alxxor> moin
<bibear> hei leuts
<bibear> hat jemand ne ahnung, warum ich mit meinem android device nicht in das von meinem ubuntu notebook erstellten wlan einwaehlen kann? also es findets gar nicht
<mykey0815> Guten Morgen - ich muss mich zur Zeit etwas näher mit Ubuntu auseinander setzen - habe aber nur sehr grundlegendes Wissen dazu - daher auchziemlich viele dämliche Fragen - würde gerne ein paar davon los werden
<k1l> ,frag? mykey0815 
<shetlandpony> mykey0815: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<mykey0815> OK - mach ich
<k1l> und für grundlagen bietet sich auch das wiki.ubuntuusers.de an.
<mykey0815> Ich hab heute morgen einen Ubuntu-server 10.04 aufgesetzt
<mykey0815> möchte diesen nun administrieren - geht ja über FileZilla, wenn man direkt die Dateien editieren muss/will
<LetoThe2nd> *facepalm*
<mykey0815> Da ich aber aus der "Windows"-Welt komme ist natürlich die Frage: Geht das auch per GUI?
<mykey0815> Hab die GUI auf dem Server nicht installiert, da es eine reiner Server sein soll
<mykey0815> Was ich daher suche ist: Eine Software, die ich auf einem Windows Rechner installieren kann um den Ubuntu-Server zu administrieren
<LetoThe2nd> mykey0815: nichts ernsthaftes. lerns besser richtig und versteh die config-dateien - ader lass es lieber sein.
<LetoThe2nd> mykey0815: die ganzen GUI-klicki-tools sind (in absteigender reihenfolge der schlimmheit): unsicher, unsicher, unsicher, unflexibler, unsicher, unsicher, und erzeugen schwer wartbaren bockmist in den dateien.
<LetoThe2nd> mykey0815: und dass du über filezilla sensible systemdateien ändern kannst bezweifle ich auch nachhaltig, ausser du hast dir schon ins knie geschossen und einige grundlegende sicherheitsmechanismen bereits ausgehebelt.
<mykey0815> Das kann ich dir noch nicht sagen - hab "einach" mal installiert und dann per sftp:// mich verbunden - das war halt "erfolgreich" - wie weit ich da aber letztendlich wirklich eingreifen und konfigurieren kann, wird sich die Tage herausstellen
<LetoThe2nd> aso. also du hast effektiv eine verbindung aufgebaut, aber noch nichts wirklich "geändert".
<LetoThe2nd> mykey0815: die empfohlene herangehensweise ist: installier putty auf deiner windows-maschine, und dann lesen, lernen, lesen, lernen.
<mykey0815> Nein - noch gar nichts
<sash_> Im lokalen Netz übrigens bitte
<LetoThe2nd> mykey0815: das kommt noch dazu. serverbasteleien und -übungsspielchen macht man zuhause, lokal, in ner vm oder ähnlichem das *nicht* von aussen erreichbar ist.
<LetoThe2nd> mykey0815: das wiki und wir sind dir auch gerne dabei behilflich, die einstiegspunkte und tipps zu geben, aber der einzig wahre weg(TM) zu einem korrekt gewarteten server führt über die kommandozeile und verständnis dessen, was man da eintippt. alles andere ist unsicher, gebastel, nud meistens die quelle für really bad things(TM).
<mykey0815> OK
<mykey0815> Danke - ich denke, dass bedeutet, dass ich die Herangehensweise etwas ändern sollte *ggg*
<LetoThe2nd> genau das heisst es.
<LetoThe2nd> mykey0815: nimms nicht persönlich bitte. ubuntu ist auf dem desktop relativ gut grafisch zu warten, und dabei helfen wir dir auch gern. aber wenn du ausdrücklich nen "server" baust - mchs bitte richtig, oder gar nicht.
<mykey0815> Unser Problem ist eine Webanwendung die wir nutzen wollen und die grade schon im Einsatz ist. Diese hat massive Performance-Probleme. Läuft auf einem Windows XP mit XAMPP
<mykey0815> Jetzt war unsere Überlegung es auf Linux zu machen und zu sehen, ob die Performanceprobleme bleiben - es halt eher am OS liegt
<LetoThe2nd> mykey0815: und xampp unter ubuntu ist ohnehin die pest am arsch der zivilisierten welt </RANT>
<mykey0815> Daher hab ich ubuntu server gedacht zu nehemen - LAMP als Option installieren und dann die Anwendung drauf zu tun
<mykey0815> Sollte jetzt keine Einarbeitung in dem Sinne werden - sondern eher eine Art "wir machen einen Versuch"
<LetoThe2nd> mykey0815: wiederum, nimms nicht persönlich - aber wir kennen viel zu viele solcher versuche/provisorien/nurmalkurzeben-aktionen, die sich zu dauerkatastrophen ausweiten.
<LetoThe2nd> mykey0815: prinzipiell spricht nichts dagegen das zu machen, aber wenn dann bitte richtig. sprich, apache, mysql, php, was auch immer du brauchst korrekt über die paketverwaltung installieren, und nicht irgendwelche lustigen xampp-dinger irgendwo runterladen.
<mykey0815> Kein Problem - ich verstehe dich schon
<LetoThe2nd> mykey0815: für jedes einzelne der pakete gibts übrigens wundervolle, meist ziemlich ausführliche anleitungen im wiki, und wenns da an einer stelle hakt, kannst du auch gern fragen.
<deem> eine grundlegende einstellung, die man beim umgang mit linux bewahren sollte ist. "linux ist kein windows" und das kein sollte man hierbei tausendmal unterstreichen. also keine windows herangehensweiße einsetzen, sondern im prinzip komplett von grund auf neu lernen
<deem> ,einsteiger? mykey0815 hier hast du schonmal was zu lesen
<shetlandpony> mykey0815 hier hast du schonmal was zu lesen, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> mykey0815: im prinzip musst du eigentlich nur 2 oder 3 grundlegende weisheiten beherzigen: a) arbeite nicht am system vorbei, sondern mit dem system. also nichts irgendwo runterladen, sondern das system das machen lassen b) nicht glauben, dass man ständig als superuser(root) rumrennen muss 3) viel lesen.
<LetoThe2nd> dann bist du auf dem besten weg.
<LupusE> hi
<mar77i> hm
<mar77i> hi zusammen
<mar77i> ich hab hier nen gut funktionierenden emulator, dessen abhängigkeiten auf x86_64 folgende sind
<mar77i> 'lib32-gtk2' 'lib32-sdl' 'lib32-libpng12' 'lib32-alsa-lib' 'lib32-libxv' 'lib32-libgl'
<mar77i> was gibts da, um das auf ubuntu 64 zum laufen zu bringen? -- gibts ein ppa das 32bit libs für solche gelegenheiten bereit stellt?
<deem> mar77i: es gibt in den repos die ia32-libs
<mar77i> hm?
<mar77i> das ist angekommen?
<Blindie> moin
<deem> ?
<Blindie> kann sein das ich bei nem bildschirm mit ide kabel extra treiber brauch?
<mar77i> ich dachte ich sei irgendwie disconnected oder so. deswegen bin ich raus
<Blindie> also, das die freien nicht ausreichen
<deem> mar77i: es ist angekommen und das paket heißt ziemlich genau "ia32-libs" =)
<deem> Blindie: ide kabel?
<mar77i> deem: bei ia32-libs ist gtk2 nicht dabei, und ich zweifle, ob sdl dabei ist
<Blindie> ka
<Blindie> vga nachfolger
<Blindie> namen vergessen
<dadrc_> DVI
<Blindie> jop
<deem> Blindie: du meinst dvi? nein. da brauchst du nichts extra
<dadrc_> Und nein, der Treiber sollte damit nichts zu tun haben
<Blindie> weil, kann auf meinem full hd monitor nur 1024x768 einstellen
<deem> Blindie: dann kann deine grafikkarte nicht mehr
<deem> Blindie: was ist das für ein gerät? also die karte
<Blindie> doch
<Blindie> radeon hd 5770 vortex
<deem> Blindie: welche treiber sind da aktiv? 
<Blindie> ich glaub die standardtreiber nach der installation, wo kann ich das gucken?
<deem> (ja ich weiß, das widerspricht sich grade mit der aussage vorher, aber man kann ja nie wissen) ;D
<deem> Blindie: mit lsmod
<deem> Blindie: da steht dann sowas wie radeon oder ati oder fglxr
<dadrc_> Die freien ATI-Treiber sollten das können, die VESA nicht
<Blindie> ttm                    76664  1 radeon
<Blindie> sowas?
<deem> noralerweiße sollte auch "radeon" nach einer standardinstallation aktiviert sein.
<deem> Blindie: eigentlich sollte da noch irgendwo radeon alleine stehn, aber das sagt immerhin schonmal aus, dass es aktiv ist =)
<deem> Blindie: bei mir steht zb nvidia              10832442  48 
<deem> sowas müsste bei dir auch stehn, nur mit radeon
<Blindie> da
<Blindie> radeon                982152  4 
<Blindie> hehe, mein treiber ist kleiner :p
<deem> joa. also ist der aktiv. die andere frage die sich mir gerade stellt ist, kann dvi überhaupt so viel? also full hd mein ich. mehr als 1024x768 mit sicherheit, aber full hd?
<Blindie> jap
<Blindie> unter windows hab ich das ja
<deem> Blindie: womit stellst du denn die auflösung ein?
<Blindie> mit der bildschirmeinstellung unter kontrollzentrum
<deem> hm... jetzt bin ich grade ein wenig überfragt
<Blindie> ich auch, deswegen frag ich ja^^
<Blindie> und wenn ich die treiber von amd installier hab ich keinen boot splash mehr
<Blindie> ich aktualisier mal x-org
<Blindie> hoffentlich hilft das
<deem> o_O
<bibear_n> ist des normal, dass android devices mein mit ubuntu netzwerkmanager erstelltes wlan nicht findet?
<bibear_n> *finden
<benni> guten 
<benni> tag
<benni> ich hab da mal ne gans dumme frage ^^
<Blindie> welche denn?
<benni> und zwar ich hab proftpd mit mysql installiert dabei hab ich die erste konfiguration total versaut und hab es kommplet gelöscht dafor hab ich aber dem ftp benutzer schon /var/www als home verzeichnis gegeben das wurde dan auch mit gelöscht jetzt leuft proftpd so wie ich das will und speichert alles in /var/www aber apache2 zeigt mir jetzt den ordner nicht mer an ^^ kan ich da jetzt einfach dem www-dater benutzer /var/www wider als
<deem> ,512? benni 
<shetlandpony> benni: Ein IRC-Paket hat eine maximale Laenge von 512 Byte. Wenn deine Zeile zu lang ist, schneidet mein Client den Rest ab. Deshalb haben wir nur den Anfang deiner Zeile lesen koennen. Bedenke auch, dass ein Teil protokoll-intern genutzt wird und dir deshalb nicht die ganzen 512 Zeichen zur Verfuegung stehen. Auch die we
<LetoThe2nd> plus vielleicht ein bisschen interpunktion, dass es so ähnlich wie deutsche sprache aussieht.
<benni> ok mom ^^
<benni> und zwar ich hab proftpd mit mysql installiert dabei hab ich die erste konfiguration total versaut
<benni> und hab es kommplet gelöscht dafor hab ich aber dem ftp benutzer schon /var/www als home verzeichnis
<benni> gegeben das wurde dan auch mit gelöscht jetzt leuft proftpd so wie ich das will und speichert alles in /var/www aber apache2 zeigt
<benni> mir jetzt den ordner nicht mer an ^^ kan ich da jetzt einfach dem www-dater benutzer /var/www wider als home ordner geben oder mus ich da
<benni> noch was aderes machen das das wider geht ?
<deem> ,proftpd? benni 
<shetlandpony> benni, ProFTPD ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ProFTPD - Weitere Infos im query ...
<benni> ja nein ich brauch keine infos zu proftpd 
<Blindie> ich glaub der eintrag ist veraltet http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ati/radeon
<jokrebel> benni: Und Enter ist keine Interpuktion. <g>
<benni> was?
<benni> wasn das?
<deem> benni: das solltest du dir mal durchlesen, es verstehen und anwenden. wenn du nämlich dem apachen das verzeichnis wieder gibst, dann kann der ftp daemon nichts mehr damit anfangen. deshalb solltest du den proftpd mit in die gruppe des apachen aufnehmen, dass ist aber alles in dem artikel beschrieben
<deem> ,interpunktion? benni 
<shetlandpony> benni: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird.
<deem> ,punkt?
<shetlandpony> Sorry deem, ich weiss nichts ueber punkt, ich verbinde aber 8 Dinge mit punkt. Nutze 'shetlandpony, suche punkt' zum suchen nach Informationen
<deem> schade
<Blindie> lol
<jokrebel> benni: Nie nen Brief geschrieben? Sätze enden in der Regel mit Satzzeichen (genau auch wie manche Worte zur besseren Lesbar-/Verständlichkeit groß zu schreiben sind) und nicht mit einem ENTER und ner neuen Zeile.
<benni> jop ich achte ab jetzt drauf .
<Blindie> ich schreib da immer "enter" und nicht . :p
<benni> Reicht es auch wen ich den ftp User in die gruppe fon apache mit aufnehme ?
<deem> benni: das hab ich doch geschrieben.
<deem> benni: und ich habe auch gesagt, dass es in dem artikel vom pony drinsteht, wie das auszusehen hat
<benni> na ja dan mach ich das jetzt mal, in dem beitrag steht aber nicht dafon wie ich proftpd dazu krige /www als ordner zu benutzen der nimt da nur /home
<benni> .
<deem> benni: die offizielle homepage von proftpd ist auch sehr gut. du solltest dir diese vielleicht mal zu gemüte führen
<benni> Mach ich aber proftpd funktionirt ja jetzt perfekt das problem liegt ja jetzt bei apache das er mir nichts mer anzeigt :(
<deem> benni: 14:13:02 <            deem+> benni: das solltest du dir mal durchlesen, es verstehen und anwenden. wenn du nämlich dem apachen das verzeichnis wieder gibst, dann kann der ftp daemon nichts mehr damit anfangen. deshalb solltest du den proftpd mit in die gruppe des apachen  aufnehmen, dass ist aber alles in dem artikel beschrieben
<deem> benni: dein problem besteht einfach darin, dass du dem ftp daemon das verzeichnis gegeben hast, dadurch darf der apache das verzeichnis nicht mehr lesen. ergo zeigt er nichts mehr an
 * TheInfinity hat deswegen einen wunderschönen user "upload" und proftpd läd mit upload:www-data und 644 hoch, was sofern schreibrechte benötigt werden auf 664 verändert wird
<benni> Ok das weis ich ja wie das funktionirt. Aber ich habe jetzt proftpd schon beendet apache neu gestartet und hab etc/passwd nach gesehen data-www hat noch /var/www als home ordner. Dan macht es ja keinen sinn im das noch mal zu geben oder ?
<deem> benni: pack bitte mal die ausgabe von "ls -la /var/www" in einen pastebin
<deem> ,paste? benni 
<shetlandpony> benni: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<benni> ok da steht jetzt aber was anderes  http://paste.pocoo.org/show/480490/
<benni> allso doch noch mal zuweisen oder ?
<deem> ,chown? benni 
<shetlandpony> benni: chown steht fuer change owner und erlaubt das Aendern des Eigentuemer-Benutzers und/oder der Eigentuemer-Gruppe von Dateien. Dies funktioniert jedoch nur bei Dateisystemen, welche die Linux-FACL (Filesystem Access-Control-List) unterstuetzen (z.B. ext2 und ext3, nicht aber FAT und NTFS). Naeheres siehe http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chown
<deem> benni: das willst du benutzen
<deem> wobei das so ausschaut as würdest du virtuelle user benutzen. dein system kennt nämlich wieder die userid, noch die groupid
<benni> nur die ftp user selber sind viruel allso in mysql
<benni> den benutzer ftpuser gibts 
<deem> den ja, aber wie du siehst zeigt er da die userid 2001 an. diese ist dem system nicht bekannt, ergo steht sie nicht in /etc/passwd
<deem> wenn der user dem system bekannt wäre, würde da der username stehn anstelle der id
<benni> ok aber www.example.com user sollte es ja auch nicht geben das is der in mysql
<benni> aber ich less mir das jetzt noch mal alles genau durch befohr ich da weiter scheise baue ^^
<deem> benni: das ist ja auch der ordner, nicht der user
<benni> ja und der sollte dem erstellten user in mysql gehören oder ? ich glaub ich verstehe da irgentwas folkommen falsch.
<deem> benni: wenn der user in deiner mysql datenbank der userid 2001 zugeteilt ist, dann gehört dem auch der ordner.
<benni> normal ist er nicht 2001 zu geteil aber der order sollte im gehören ja.
<deem> aber du solltest das definitiv mit virtuellen usern machen. so dass der ordner im endeffekt dem apachen gehört, bzw die gruppe des apachen rechte an den ordnern hat und ei besitzer die jeweils virtuellen user sind
<deem> so läuft das bei mir als beispiel
<FM-Audio> hi ich bin grad in meinem terminal drin und möchte auf das verzeichnis desktop wechseln wie geht das? das ist ja wie früher bei DOS oder dir für directory und cd und dann das verzeichnis?
<benni> ok apache leuft wider :)
<deem> benni: ich hab da selber mal ein tutorial dazu geschrieben, das funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut. ich leg dir ans herz mal nach proftpd zu googlen und die how tos da durchzugehen.
<deem> FM-Audio: pwd zeigt dein aktuelles verzeichnis an, wenn du in /home/deinuser bist machst du ein cd Desktop. mit 
<deem> ,einsteiger? FM-Audio 
<shetlandpony> FM-Audio, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<benni> ich hab mir so zimlich alle howtos durch gelesn die proftpd mit mysql beschreiben und die haben das alle so gemacht wie ich es gmeacht habe
<deem> benni: du scheinst ja aber irgendwo was nicht so gemacht zu haben wie die anderen, denn sonst wär ja bei dir nix kaputt
<FM-Audio> danke deem ich hab das D einfach nur klein geschrieben deswegen kam ich nicht rein danke
<benni> ok aber jetzt nur noch mal zum ferstehen ich nemen jetzt den user ftp und tage in in der gruppe www-data ein oder dan müste das gehen ?
<deem> benni: so einfach ist das nicht. zuerst musst du die ordner wieder dem richtigen user geben und dann solltest du die how to's nochmal durchgehen und sicherstellen, dass du alles richtig gemacht hast
<benni> ja die ordner gehören jetzt schon wider apache
<deem> benni: http://www.howtoforge.com/proftpd_mysql_virtual_hosting lies dir das mal durch. das hab ich mir als beispiel für mein tutorial genommen, da ist alles ziemlich gut erklärt und das funktioniert auch so
<benni> ob dus glaubst oder nicht nach disem howto hab ich es sogar gemacht bis auf das mit dem user der würde mit dan ja wider in /home alles rein schmeisen.
<FM-Audio> ich habe mir ein Etikettendrucker von Brother gekauft den QL-500 dem orginal keine Linux Treiber beiliegen. Ich habe jetzt auch schon gegoogled und eine Installation gefunden allerdings wenn ich mich an die readme.txt halte bekomme ich fehlermeldungen was kann ich da tun?
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: Erst mal uns das readme oder noch besser den Link wo Du es her hast übermitteln wär IMHO ein guter Anfang.
<LetoThe2nd> und nach dem anfang dann mal die fehlermeldungen, schön gesammelt in aller ausführlichkeit in einem pastebin, bitte.
<FM-Audio> jokrebel: Ich hab jetzt was besseres gefunden, indem ich in der Paketverwaltung ein Treiber gefunden habe danke
<FM-Audio> Jetzt suche ich nur noch eine passende Etikettensoftware
<jokrebel> FM-Audio: 3 Sekunden Google lieferte: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/glabels
<FM-Audio> da war ich wohl schneller als google :D
<k3rn> hallo jemand da?
<LetoThe2nd> nö.
<k3rn> ich spiele hier gerade mit SPICE und KVM rum, hab jetzt das problem das ich in der natty VM keine hohe auflösung einstellen kann. ind der xorg.0.log steht was von "width too large for virtual size" ... 
<k3rn> ich such die ganze zeit nach der xorg.conf und kann sie nicht finden. wie kann ich diese virtual size größer stellen?
<k1l> k3rn: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=63899
<k3rn> k1l: hm das hilft mir leider nicht weiter
<k3rn> wo kann man denn diese virtual size einstellen?
<k1l> dann erstell halt eine xorg.conf
<k3rn> gehts auch anders?
<kannix> hi ich habe ein script was ein paar path variabeln setzt und dann ne bash öffnet (use_redmine von bitnami) wenn ich nun aus einem script das use_redmine teil aufrüfe und in der bash befehle ausführen will wie geht das ? hatte bis jetzt ausprobier nen echo"befehl1 && befehl2 && exit" | use_redmine aber das geht nicht ;)
<kannix> hier auch mal das use_redmine script http://pastebin.com/bapNJjCJ
<jokrebel> kannix: Ohne Spießig erscheinen zu wollen - was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<kannix> jokrebel: hmm nicht viel ;) bis auf das ich das ganze auf nem ubuntu server mache...
<kannix> und das ich nicht so viel ahnung habe von bash und mir irgendwie denke jemand der ahnung hat sieht meinen fehler wahrscheinlich auf den ersten blick...
<jokrebel> kannix: Dir ist aber schon klar, dass die Erfolgsaussichten in #bash hier deutlich höher wären? Im Moment sind dort sogar 3mal soviel User als hier anwesend.
<kannix> jokrebel: ne, den channel kannt ich nich :D irgendwie hab ich auch so kurz vor feierabend nicht so wirklich drüber nachgedacht ^^ aber danke für den tip ich werde da morgen früh mal anfragen was die so für tips haben :)
<devstderr> mahlzeit
<devstderr> ich bin von 10.04 auf die nun aktuelle 11.04 gewechselt und habe nun deutliche wartezeiten beim aufloesen von IPs ... habs mal mit zwei Live-CDs (deb und slack) gegengeprueft und das habe ich wahrlich nur unter ubuntu. wenn die IP einmal aufgeloest ist, dann gehts auch gewohnt fix. ist das ein bekanntes phaenomen?
<devstderr> ok ... slack war nciht live ... das war ne qemu-install ...
<devstderr> aber das tut ja in diesem zusammenhang nichts zur sache :)
<jokrebel> devstderr: Aktualisiert mittel Upgrade über 10.10?
<jokrebel> +s
<devstderr> nein ... clean install auf der neuen SSD :D
<devstderr> hab ncihtmal meine /home-daten migriert
<jokrebel> devstderr: Also eine totale Neuinstallation von 11.04. Mit 11.04-LiveCD selbes Problem?
<devstderr> ja und ja
<devstderr> hatte bei der installation (aus der liveCD heraus) schon probleme mit DNS
<devstderr> grad mal geschaut ... der hat auch weder bei RX noch bei TX  errors oder drops
<jokrebel> devstderr: Schuss ins Blaue - bei mir half da mal die Deaktivierung von der IPv6-Unterstützung.
<devstderr> ok ... koennte man mal ausprobieren ...
<devstderr> hab ich noch nciht dran gedacht ...
<devstderr> also .. wenn im networkmanager die ipv6-einstellung auf ignore steht, sollte das eig. deaktiviert sein ... oder muss ich das aus dem kernel raus nehmen?
<devstderr> danke erst mal jokrebel .... muss mal interface neu starten
<jokrebel> devstderr: Bin mir nicht sich, aber glaube das mir damals dies auf die Sprünge half: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/47493/internet-extrem-langsam-nach-upgrade-auf-9-10.html
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/3w2aa7r | [gelöst] Internet extrem langsam nach Upgrade auf 9.10 - Upgrade-Probleme - Ubuntu-Forum   Kubuntu-Forum | www.Ubuntu-Forum.de
<devstderr> gut ... das war es schonmal nicht ... hab nun ipv4 komplett manuell konfiguriert, ipv6 von ignored auf local-link ... keine verbesserung :(
<devstderr> ahh, danke ... mal schaun gehen
<devstderr> jokrebel: nunja ... da das dort ein firefox-problem zu sein schien, kann ich das nicht auf mich adaptieren ... bei mir ist es sowohl apt als auch jede andere anwendung, die im DNS funkt, welche betroffen ist ... und ich nutze eh chromium ...
<devstderr> andereseits ist der hinweis auf einem fehlerhaften DNS-Cache im router ganz brauchbar ... vllt. sollte ich mal einen externen DNS nutzen ... 
<devstderr> fragwuerdig nur, warum das dann nur unter 11.0x auftritt, nicht aber unter 10.0x oder anderen distros
<PBeck> hi
<dnano91> hey, kennt sich hier jemand mit pxe installationen aus? ich versuche gerade das auf einem lubuntu zum laufen zu bringen, aber weiter als dhcp komme ich nicht... also der client findet den dhcp server und bei tftp kommt dann timed out
<joschi> dnano91: läuft der tftp-server? ist er erreichbar? gibt dein dhcp-server die korrekte IP-adresse dafür heraus und die korrekte datei?
<dnano91> keiner??
<LetoThe2nd> </guess>19:19 < joschi> dnano91: läuft der tftp-server? ist er erreichbar? gibt dein dhcp-server die korrekte IP-adresse dafür heraus und die korrekte datei?
<LetoThe2nd> dnano91: wenn du natürlich kommst, fragst, wieder gehst, nach 10min wieder kommst und dich dann wunderst dass niemand antwortet...
<dnano91> LetoThe2nd: sry, hab's gerade nochmal versucht
<LetoThe2nd> dnano91: es gibt ein tool namens tftp, mit dem kannst du direkt an den tftp-server ran. ergo: probier damit ob er da ist, ob er das file ausliefert, etc.pp.
<dnano91> joschi: tftp läuft, wie kontrolloiere ich, ob der dhcp server die korrekte ip rausgibt?
<joschi> dnano91: wenn du der software vertraust, dann z. b. indem du in deine konfiguration guckst und diese nochmal prüfst.
<joschi> dnano91: oder du traust der software und deiner konfiguration nicht und benutzt ein programm wie wireshark zur prüfung
<joschi> …indem du den verkehr mitschneidest und auswertest
<dnano91> option domain-name-servers 192.168.178.1; <- ip vom router, oder vom rechner mit tftp und dhcp server?
<joschi> weder noch
<dnano91> sondern?
<joschi> dnano91: naja, ip vom router, sofern da ein resolver läuft, der für dich namen auflöst
<dnano91> ok, dann so... werd's jetzt nochmal probieren... wenn's klappt bin ich erstmal ne weile off
<tobiasmichel> Guten Abend zusammen, ich hab ein Problem mit Back in Time. Manche Ordner in denen Fotos sind, sind im Snapshot leer. Ubuntu 10.04, Back in Time 0.9.26
<ring0> tobiasmichel, hast du http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Back_In_Time#Probleme-und-Loesungen gelesen?
<CalebRipley> Wenn ich mich via SSH auf nem Client (10.04) mit Hostname verbinden will verzögert es sich, bis ich in der Prompt lande. Der Server läuft mit "UseDNS no" und einfache pings an den Hostname sind schnell. Wo könnte ich noch gucken?
<CalebRipley> Achso, wenn ich "hosts <client>" aufrufe, dann bekomme ich seine IP sehr schnell aber das Programm hat danach zwei Timeouts.
<tobiasmichel> ring0 heißt das, manche Verzeichnisse kann BIT nicht sichern? Komisch daß es dann mit den anderen Fotos, die mit der gleichen Kamera aufgenommen wurden klappt.
<ring0> tobiasmichel, das heißt, dass sofern fehler beim sichern in der version, die du nutzt, auftreten, diese einfach nicht gesichert werden und es auch keine fehlermeldung gibt
<ring0> tobiasmichel, warum es deine fotos nicht sichern konnte, kann ich dir mangels fehlermeldung nicht sagen
<tobiasmichel> ring0 und diese Fotos werden dann einfach nicht gesichert. Schön blöd. Kann man das lösen oder ist ein anderes Backup Programm da stabiler. Wie kann ich dir da eine Fehlermeldung schicken?
<ring0> tobiasmichel, es gibt eine reihe von backup programmen, sowohl mit als auch ohne gui: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datensicherung?redirect=no#Programme 
<ring0> tobiasmichel, man könnte generell versuchen eine neuere version zu nutzen, wie in dem artikel über back in time beschrieben, da es dann fehlermeldungen gibt. wie aussagekräftig diese dann allerdings sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen. ein versuch sollte es aber wert sein
<ring0> tobiasmichel, eine fehlermeldung im aktuellen zustand wirst du nicht bereitstellen können, da es keine gibt ;)
<tobiasmichel> Hab noch was entdeckt: Will man Dateien sichern, auf die man kein Schreibrecht hat (alles außerhalb des eigenen Homeverzeichnisses), kann man "Back In Time (root)" verwenden. Hier sollte man allerdings Vorsicht walten lassen, da unter Umständen Systemdateien beschädigt werden können.
<tobiasmichel> ring0 Ist Back In Time (root) für einen Laien empfehlenswert oder liebr Finger davon lassen?
<ring0> tobiasmichel, sofern du nur daten in deinem home sichern möchtest, solltest du kein root brauchen
<tobiasmichel> ring0 eben sie sind auf einer anderen partition.
<ring0> tobiasmichel, ich würde an deiner stelle lieber die berechtigungen auf der anderen partition anpassen, sofern das möglich ist
<dreamon> Habe mir jetzt 4CDs gebrannt. Will Kubuntu installieren. Installation bricht immer bei 85% ab, mit I/O Fehler. Das Notebook ist nagelneu wo kubuntu drauf soll. Jemand ne Idee worans liegen könnte?
<hdp> Notebook defekt, CD defekt, Pakete defekt.
<dreamon> hmm.. Ich brenne die CD, CD wird ja geprüft. Keine Fehlermeldung. 
<ring0> dreamon, auf welcher geschwindigkeit brennst du?
<dreamon> ring0, Bis jetzt immer maximum.. hab gerade eine Gebrannt mit 10Fach.. mal schauen obs was gebracht hat
<ring0> dreamon, ich würde das langsamste empfehlen, wenn du davon booten und installieren möchtest
<dreamon> ring0, Ich teste es mal .. werden wir in 10Minuten wissen.. ob wieder hängt
<ring0> dreamon, hast du nach dem download mal einen md5-summen vergleich gemacht?
<dreamon> ring0, Leider nein, das Image hab ich vor einiger Zeit mal runtergeladen
<ring0> dreamon, dann würde ich dir das als nächstes nahe legen
<dreamon> ring0, Aber das Problem hatte ich schon öfters.. Glaube es liegt schon am brenner.. 
<dreamon> Hab das Iso mal auf USB stick kopiert.. mit dd .. aber das wollte leider nicht starten
<tobiasmichel> ringo kann ich die rechte für den fotoordner mit allen untertrordnern auf einmal ändern und wie?
<dreamon> ring0, Wie errechne ich die md5 summe von der konsole aus?
<ring0> dreamon, 'md5sum datei'
<ring0> tobiasmichel, mit chmod und chown. rechte sind hier erklärt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Rechte ganz unten sind die links zu chmod und chown
<dreamon> Gibt es eine Tastenkombination um dem installer auf die Finger zu schauen was er tut.
<tobiasmichel> ring0 danke aber bei so vielen varianten hört bei mir das verständnis auf. ich weiß auch gar nicht was ich jetzt für wen ändern soll.
<dreamon> ring0, Auch mit 10Facher speed abbruch bei 85% .. ich lads mit neu runter..
<goto> Hallo, weiß einer wie das Metacity-Thema heißt: http://i.imgur.com/EArz1.png ?
<ring0> goto, das ist unity und kein metacity-thema: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity
<offermann_> hi, hab probleme beim installieren von einigen programmen...hier: pychess http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402802/
<LetoThe2nd> offermann_: *hint* beschwer dich bei dem, der das ppa verbrochen hat :P
<offermann_> LetoThe2nd, versteh ich jetzt nicht
<LetoThe2nd> offermann_: in etwa 99 von 100 fällen resultieren solche fehlermeldungen daruas, dass jemand ppas benutzt/mischt/fremdquellen einbaut/pakete benutzt, die nicht für die verwendete ubuntu-version gedacht sind.
<offermann_> a ok
<LetoThe2nd> offermann_: und ich unterstelle dir jetzt einfach mal, dass du zu den 99% gehörst.
<offermann_> LetoThe2nd,  was heisst das für mich?...ubuntu neu installieren?
<LetoThe2nd> offermann_: das heisst für dich, bring deine paketquellen in ordnung.
<offermann_> LetoThe2nd,  wie?
<LetoThe2nd> offermann_: schwierig mir das aus der glaskugel zusammen zu reimen, ich weiss ja nicht was du angestellt hast.
<LetoThe2nd> offermann_: pack mal bitte folgendes in ein pastebin a) lsb_release -a b) /etc/apt/sources.list c) ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<offermann_> also ich denk mal das ich schlau sein wollte und mit ppa´ saus nder ubuntu bete 11.10 genommen habe
<tobiasmichel> ring0 Könnte das der richtige Befehl sein: sudo chmod u+rw /media/Maxtor/Eigene Bilder -R Ich möcht da nichts verhunzen. Hab da schon so meine Erfahrungen gemacht mit dem Terminal ;-)
<offermann_> irgendwie schreibt meine tastatur nicht richtig ...sorry
<ring0> tobiasmichel, bist du der besitzer des ordners?
<offermann_> LetoThe2nd, http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402807/
<LetoThe2nd> offermann_: dannn ist die diskussion an dieser stelle ohnehin schlagartig zu ende, weil a) wer sowas macht uneingeschränkt selber schuld ist und b) alle 11.10-bezogenen probleme nach #ubuntu+1 und/oder #ubuntu-de-+1 gehören.
<offermann_> LetoThe2nd, wieso gehören die nicht hier hin *grübel
<LetoThe2nd> offermann_: dein buzzword zur selbsthilfe ist wohl ppa-purge
<LetoThe2nd> offermann_: und die gehören hier nicht hin, weil wie du aus dem topic unschwer erkennen kannst hier ausdrücklich nur stable-versionen supportet werden.
<LetoThe2nd> offermann_: anyways, ich bin dann raus. selbstverschuldete knieschüsse mag ich immer nicht so recht behandeln. vielleicht ja wer anders.
<Dinkelbrot> weiß jemand von euch, wie ich unter ubuntu 10.04 für einen windowsrechner internet übers wlan zur verfügen stellen kann undzwar mit einem netbook, das mit einem umts stick ins wlan geht ? also mit ubuntu zu ubuntu geht es ohne probleme mit dem netzwerk-manager nur bei windowsrechnern wird das passwort nicht akseptiert
<ring0> tobiasmichel, kannst ja mal im terminal gucken: 'ls -l /media/Maxtor/' daraus solltest du die aktuellen berechtigungen für den ordner eigene bilder entnehmen können
<timm350> hallo @all
<timm350> hätte da ein kleines prob mit der Ubuntu installation, hat wer Zeit für mich?
<Dinkelbrot> kennt sich hier wer mit hostap aus?
<ring0> ,frag?
<shetlandpony> Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Dinkelbrot> ich kann kein windoof rechner auf mein ad-hoc anmelden
<timm350> Ok, dann mal los. hatte ubuntu 11.04 über mein xp gelegt, es dann wieder deinstallt und nachdem ich den mbr des win xp wiederhergestellt habe möchte ich wieder ubuntu dazu installen. Nur wird nun windows als schon vorhandenes Betriebssystem nicht mehr angezeigt
<timm350> Hatte dafür einfach unter xp die 3 linux Partitionen gelöscht, dann mit der grup superdisk wieder rein ins xp und dort erst mal mit testdisk einen mbr erstellt.
<timm350> Danach bin ich mit der org xp Cd in die Reparatur console gegangen und habe dort fixmbr eingegeben.
<tobiasmichel> ring0 Da kommt drwx------ 1 tobias tobias  12288 2010-12-28 12:06 Eigene Bilder
<timm350> Win XP startet wieder top durch nun wollte ich ubuntu wieder neu aufsetzen, dort wurde mir bei der ersten Installation angezeigt neben xp installeiren. Diese anzeigt habe ich nun nicht mehr nur komplatt oder anders. Ist ewtl immer noch etwas am mbr faul?
<ring0> tobiasmichel, das ist doch korrekt
<ring0> tobiasmichel, kannst du 'ls -l' mal auf ein bild anwenden?
<tobiasmichel> whoohoo freut mich, warum lässt BIT dann einen Teil der enthaltenen Fotos aus?
<tobiasmichel> ring0 so? ls -l /media/Maxtor/Eigene Bilder/Reisen/Steibis 2011/Anjas Geburtstag in Steibis/P1040077.JPG Das findet er so nicht.
<ring0> tobiasmichel, vor leerzeichen musst du ein \ einfügen
<jokrebel> .oO( vermutet dass da die Leerzeichen das Problem sind )
<ring0> also z.b. Anjas\ Geburtstag\ in\ Steibis
<timm350> kann es sein das der Rechner den fixmbr nicht angenommen hat da ich kein Admin Pass im Windoof vergeben habe?
<apollo13> woher sollen wir wissen was windows tut?!
<Fuchs> ,windoof? timm350 
<shetlandpony> timm350, windoof ist deiner Meinung nach doof, es heisst aber trotzdem Windows.
<Fuchs> danke. 
<timm350> okok, sorry
<Fuchs> und nein, Fixmbr hat nichts mit installierten Windowssystemen zu tun 
<Fuchs> wenn Du halt Windows _nach_ $anderessystem installierst, wird der MBR ueberschrieben. Wenn Du wieder die Auswahl willst, dann installier Grub neu 
<Fuchs> ,grub2? timm350 
<shetlandpony> timm350: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2
<timm350> Also bei der Erstinsatllation von ubuntu wurde ich gefragt ob ich es neben meinen bestehenden Betriebssystem installeiren möchte. Das lief auch alles super, bis ich im ubuntu angefangen habe mir für jeden der 4 Würfel ein anderes Bild zu machen. So wollte ubuntu nicht mehr so wirklich. Also rein ins xp, die 3 Partitionen gelöscht und wollte ubuntu neu aufstetzen
<timm350> Der Rechner startet nun ja wieder ohne mucken ins XP. Nur bei dem versuch der neuinstallation von ubuntu wird windows nicht mehr als schon vorhandenes os erkannt
<dreamon> ring0, Wie kann ich die md5sum einer CD errechnen?
<apollo13> so wie die einer datei…
<timm350> Schreibt sich der grub mit in die Windows Partitionen?
<Fuchs> Der Grub schreibt sich in den MBR (wo sicher keine Partitionen sind, da steht nur, wo diese liegen) und nach /boot
<Saalko> Nabend, ich nutze Ubuntu 11.04. Ich kann seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr auf updates prüfen. Damals wollte ich mir das Programm Simon installieren, dafür musste ich aber 2 verschiedene Programme vorher ausführen, da das nur für Version 10.04 zur Verfügung stand. Nach dem ausführen konnte ich es aber installieren. Weiß wer schnell rat, oder muss ich die Dateien irgendwo uploaden?
<Fuchs> so lange Du die Windowspartitionen nicht formatierst oder entfernst, sollte Deinem Windows nichts passieren
<apollo13> Saalko: was heißt kann nicht auf updates prüfen?
<timm350> Dem Windows sollte ja nichts passieren, bzw bis auf den mbr ist nichts passiert, mir geht es grade nur um die neuinstallation des ubuntu, das will so nicht und meine komplette Platte möchte ich nicht leeren
<vectory> Saalko: waren diese 2 programm zufällig configure und make? :)
<jokrebel> gn8
<Saalko> apollo13: Wenn ich die Aktualisierungsverwaltung starte und auf Prüfen klicke, dann sagt er, ich soll die Internetverbindung überprüfen. Aber nur beim prüfen. Wenn ich es starte, dann kann ich trotzdem Updates installieren. Jetzt zum Beispiel: 'Adope Flash Player plugin'. Also das Probelm besteht nur beim 'prüfen'
<ring0> tobiasmichel, sofern die berechtigungen auf deine bilder auch stimmen, du also schreibrechte (w) hast, würde ich mal eine aktuellere version von BIT, wie im artikel beschrieben aus dem ppa, installieren, damit du fehlermeldungen bekommst. anhand dieser kann dir dann bestimmt jemand helfen. ich muss mal weg :)
<apollo13> Saalko: was sagt ein sudo apt-get update in der konsole?
<tobiasmichel> ring0 danke dir
<ring0> tobiasmichel, gern
<cato> wie heißt denn auf der desktop-install-cd das binary vom installer?
<apollo13> ?
<Saalko> @vectory: keine Ahnung, sry die heißen nur wie mein Programm, bei der einen ist noch ein dbg drin. Dateiendung ist beidesmal '.deb' @ Apollo mom ich starte mal die konsole
<apollo13> das siehst wennst draufklickst und eigentschaften wählst :þ
<cato> das ding kann nur abstürzen, wenn ich draufklicke
<apollo13> du sollst ja mit rechts draufklicken…
<cato> da tut sich nix
<Fuchs> cato: Alternateinstaller schon probiert? 
<timm350> Ich starte erst mal den Rechner komplett neu. Mal schaun, ewtl funzts dann.
<Fuchs> und hoi catocato
<timm350> ThX schon mal in die Runde
<cato> Fuchs: der findet die installcd von der er gebootet hat nicht ...
<cato> http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-macbook-air-3-1-via-usb-flash-drive
<shetlandpony> cato's url: http://tinyurl.com/5stcavj | How to Install Ubuntu on MacBook Air 3.1 via USB Flash drive
<Saalko> @apollo13 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402812/ das ist das was er mir ausgibt.
<Fuchs> cato: der Installer liegt im Menue oder auf dem Desktop? 
<Fuchs> weil da koenntest Du nachschlagen welchen Befehl der aufruft
<cato> ubiquity is das
<apollo13> Saalko: du willst deine sources.list aufräumen, ich bin mal dahin
<cato> hatte nur in dem komischen launcher rumgeklickt
<Fuchs> cato: ansonsten ist es wohl: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-express
<Turbokiwi> Ist es möglich im compizconfig Einstellugsmanager die Standardeinstellungen wieder herzustellen?
<Saalko> apollo13? das habe ich nicht verstanden, aber wenn ich mir das jetzt anschaue, wie kann ich die letzten beiden Sources entfernen. Simon ist das Programm und die geben mir ja die Fehlermeldungen. Wo kann ich die entfernen? (Zeile 119/121)
<Fuchs> Turbokiwi: http://wiki.compiz.org/CCSM  siehe unter Profiles
<Saalko> glaube habs gefunden.
<Turbokiwi> Fuchs: Danke, das hat so einiges wieder repariert :)
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Saalko> apollo13: Danke klappt wieder alles.
<vectory> hab grad icewm am laufen, mit twinview. nur wenn vlc auf dem 2ten screen läuft, kommen bei vlc keine kontextmenues. waoran kann das liegen?
<vectory> selbst wenn das fenster je zur hälfte den 2 screens is, geht auf screen 1 das kontextmenü, bzw die menüleisten, auf dem 2ten aber nicht, lol
<goto> ring1: danke für die info, aber das beantwortet nicht meine frage :>
<soxor> Hallo habe da mal ein Frage ich suche eine Seite wo ich möglich viel über /var/log lernen kann kann mir da von euch einer einen Tip geben ???
<hockes> aloha!
<soxor> moin moin
<hockes> ich habe mir gestern ubuntu auf mein netbook installiert
<hockes> heute wollte ich mich ein wenig einarbeiten, bin aber schon bei der ersten sache gescheitert
<hockes> ich wollte beim GRUB2, den standardeintrag ändern, (also damit standardmäßig win7 geladen wird)
<hockes> ich bin dabei nach der anleitung im wiki vorgegangen
<hockes> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<hockes> habe die  /etc/default/grub geändert (zuerst bin ich per shell/terminal) in den ordner und wollte die datei grub einfach aufrufen, dazu wollte linux aber erst etwas installieren...
<hockes> dann habe ich mit "gksudo gedit " nen editor geöffnet und per GUI auf die datei zugegriffen
<hockes> grade den wert geändert (von 0 auf 7)  und auch die zeit
<hockes> danach per shell versucht den grub damit zu updaten
<hockes> also "update-grub"
<hockes> dabei kamen ein paar meldungen, ein paar es würde nicht gehn ein paar successfull
<hockes> beim neustart hatte sich im grub2 aber nix geändert...
<tobiasmichel> Danke an ring0, das Update von BIT mit dem ppa hat das Problem gelöst.
<hockes> was hab ich also falsch gemacht?
<tobiasmichel> Gute Nacht zusammen.
<k1l_> welchen wert geändert?
<k1l_> hockes: ^
<k1l_> du kannst da direkt den namen eintragen der zeile. dann bootet der immer win7 auch wenn du mal was löscht oder dazunimmst
<hockes> ehm
<hockes> GRUB_DEFAULT= von 0 auf 7
<hockes> jetzt merk ich grad dass 6 richtig wär ich hab angefangen bei 1 zu zählen ^^
<hockes> aber
<hockes> GRUB_TIMEOUT= hab ich auch von 10 auf 7 gesetzt un das hat sich auch nicht geändert
<k1l_> hockes: den kompletten kasten zu grub_timeout gelesen?
<hockes> jaaa...
<hockes> ich hab hidden timeout nicht aktiviert
<jack2> Weiß jemand wo man Tippen gleich Klicken abschalten kann unter Kubuntu?
<hockes> oder was meintest du? @jack2 sry nein :)
<k1l_> hockes: ok, dann speichern. und dann "sudo update-upgrade"
<k1l_> "sudo update-grub"  <<--- ist richitg
<jack2> Mir gehts ums Touchpad.. kommt aus versehen hin beim Tippen, und will nicht das es reagiert
<hockes> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/touchpad <-- MaxTapTime
<k1l_> jack2: kenne kde nicht. aber mal bei den einstellungen für maus, touchpad und tastatur geguckt?
<hockes> achja
<jack2> k1l_, ja. aber nicht fündig geworden
<hockes> bei dem gksudo gedit scheint zwar zu funktionieren, das temrinal sagt aber: GtK-Warning, er kannn die befugnisse von /root/.local/share/recently-used.xbel nicht setzen, aber das klingt nicht wie eine wichtige datei
<hockes> jack2, schau mal auf den wiki link den ich gebracht habe, da gibts einen synaptics treiber den man wohl recht leicht anpassen kann, die von dir gesuchte einstellung findest du denke ich unter MaxTapTime
<k1l_> hockes: welches ubuntu ist das genau, was du da hast? und welches desktop enviroment nutzt du?
<jack2> hockes, ok, mach ich danke
<hockes> ehm neuste 11.04 unity (hat automatisch nach installation nen treiber nachgeholt, seit dem läuft unity)
<k1l_> ok, kannte den fehler bisher nur von gnome3. jedenfalls sollte der fehler nicht dramatisch sein. falls es probleme gibt nutze gksu gedit. oder einfach sudo nano in nem terminal
<hockes> mhh wenn ich ein Programm über Terminal starte, spielt dann die GUI ne rolle? Bzw. gedit klingt eh als ob es von GNOME kommt :)
<k1l_> nee, das passt schon. das problem ist mit sudo bzw gksudo/gksu
<hockes> nunja hat sich leider nichts geändert im grub
<hockes> kann das damit zu tun haben dass der grub ja vermutlich in der 1. partition der festplatte sitzt und ubuntu in der letzten?
<k1l_> installier mal pastebinit und zeig dann mal die config bitte mit: pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<hockes> mhhh schwierig, da das netbook mit ubuntu noch kein wlan beherrscht (muss erst nen passenden treiber auftreiben denke ich)
<hockes> aber ich geh mal nen unbenutztes lankabel suchen ;)
<hockes> kriegt man das per apt-get pastebinit?
<k1l_> achso. kannst die auch per usb-kopieren und auf dem rechner hier dann zu nem pasteservice hochladen
<k1l_> jo, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<k1l_> aber vorher ruhig mal sudo apt-get update und apt-get upgrade fahren
<hoockes> heilige schande!
<hoockes> allein irc unter ubuntu zum laufen zu kriegen kostet mich nerven ^
<hoockes> oke ich hab pastebinit installiert
<hoockes> wie benutze ich das, und wie kann ich mein sys "ausgeben" lassen?
<vectory> dein sys ... log?
<vectory> pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<vectory> oder cat /var/log/syslog | pastebinit
<vectory> hoockes: ^
<hockes> ah net syslog sondern config
<hoockes> k1l_:  jetzt hab ichs glaub ich
<hoockes> sofern du mit config die grub datei meintest, http://paste.ubuntu.com/695340/
<hockes> vllt sollte ich mich auch erst daran machen den wlan treiber einzubinden :-/ dann hätte ich schonmal den stress net, von eim zimmer ins andere zu laufen
<acidspoon> hi
<acidspoon> welche (kostenpflichtigen) ocr programme gibts denn für ubuntu?
<hdp> ,ocr?
<shetlandpony> Sorry hdp, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber ocr
<hockes> das sind doch die programme die Text auf Bildern (oder von Scans) zu verwendbarem Text konvertieren
<hdp> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Texterkennung_%28OCR%29
<hockes> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten#Realtek wenn man hier bei den realtek treibern schaut
<hockes> wird alternativ über ndiswrapper gezeigt, bzw anleitung und treiberpaket im forum
<hockes> zwischendrin steht ein nicht empfohlen
<hockes> welche der alternativen ist jetzt nicht empfohlen :-/ ???
<ring1> hockes, ich lese es so, dass das forum empfohlen wird. darin wird auch auf linux-firmware aus oneric verwiesen. musst natürlich selbst wissen, ob du das testen möchtest
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-23
<hockes> also ich habs anders interpretiert :-/
<hockes> und die anleitung im forum behandelt den "inoffiziellen" realtek treiber, auf die linuxfirmware aus oneric wierd nur hingewiesen
<hockes> und die anleitung im forum is ziemlich kompliziert (für mich armen beginner)
<hockes> jetzt häng ich aber bei ndiswrapper daran, dass das wiki noch auf gnome ausgelegt ist, udn die sachen unter unity andere bezeichnungen haben
<ring1> hockes, ndiswrapper wird doch gerade nicht empfohlen
<hockes> ja, aber probieren geht über studieren, und die anleitung ist einfacher :D
<hockes> bzw. ich hab es anders interpretiert und schonmal angefangen
<hockes> ich werde das ja auch wieder wegbekommen (wenn nicht, dann jemand anders XD)
<ring1> hockes, da das paket linux-firmware keinerlei abhängigkeiten hat, wäre es doch ein einfaches gewesen, sich die version von oneric runterzuladen und zu installieren :)
<hockes> mhh
<hockes> warum hat das dann im forum keiner gemacht?
<hockes> also anscheinend ist alles glatt gelaufen
<hockes> hat sich nur nix geändert
<hockes> kann man unter ubuntu nicht nach wlans suchen lassen?
<hockes> über die gui?
<ring1> hockes, keine ahnung warum das keiner ausprobiert hat. es wurde wohl einfach nicht beachtet und der vorige lösungsansatz weiterverfolgt
<ring1> hockes, ich würde networkmanager oder wicd als gui zum suchen vermuten. nutze es aber selbst kein wlan, von daher kann ich dir da nicht helfen
<hockes> welches benutzt denn natty von haus aus?  bzw. wie finde ich das raus?
<hockes> udn wie finde ich raus welcher treiber gerade mit dem wlanchip benutzt wird?
<ring1> hockes, networkmanager ist der standard: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager
<ring1> hockes, welcher treiber verwendet wird, sollte ein blick in /var/log/messages verraten bzw. als gui das systemprotokoll
<hockes> oke :D
<hockes> der ndiswrapper tuts noch weniger als das was ubuntu automatisch hingetüftelt hat
<hockes> jetzt hab ich den ndiswrapper treiber wieder entfernt
<hockes> jetzt probiere ich die linux firmware lösung
<ring1> hockes, hauptsache du hast vorher alle überreste der letzten versuche entfernt
<hockes> was liegt denn sonst da noch so rum?
<hockes> ^^
<ring1> hockes, vielleicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/NdisWrapper#Deinstallation-eines-Treibers
<hockes> ja klar das hab ich gemacht
<hockes> aber ich hab das so verstanden: Ndiswrapper nimmt einen win treiber (oder mehrere) und wandelt den mit seinen eigenen biblbiotheken, bzw emuliert diese zu linux treiber
<hockes> jetzt hab ich praktisch die windows treiber wegbekommen
<hockes> bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das was nach ndiswrapper kommt noch irgendwo da is
<ring1> hockes, außer der inf-datei sollte da nicht mehr übrig sein
<Hannspree> !ops
<hockes> gut
<hockes> nach installieren des linuxfirmware pakets bin ich schonmal weiter
<hockes> unter iwconfig wird was angezeigt
<hockes> allerdings findet er keinen access point (es sind aber 2-3 hier erreichbar)
<hockes> und beim dem networkmanager symbol oben auf dem desktop sagt er jetzt gerät nicht betriebsbereit
<ring1> hockes, wurde das modul denn geladen?
<hockes> ich bin mir nicht sicher
<hockes> aber nachdem sich ejtzt ein anderes bild ergibt als bei ausgangslage udn ndiswrapper
<ring1> lsmod | grep -i rtl
<hockes> ehm?
<hockes> tut sich nix
<hockes> bei lsmod finde ich ein modul r8192se_pci
<hockes> das wirds sein
<ring1> würde ich auch stark vermuten
<hockes> allerdings heißt mein chip nur r8192e (also ohne s)
<hockes> ahh
<hockes> drunter ist noch ein 2. r8192e_pci
<hockes> also läd es 2 das ist schonmal net gut oder?
<ring1> paste mal die ausgabe von lsmod
<hockes> wie geb ich das denn nochmal in einer datei aus? (da ich für internet am kabel wieder durchs halbe haus laufen müsste...)
<hockes> lsmod > ausgabe.txt oder so?
<ring1> probier mal pastebinit aus
<ring1> damit wird es direkt auf ein paste hochgeladen und du bekommst einen link
<ring1> lsmod | pastebinit 
<hockes> dannn muss ich doch zum kabel laufen (im irc bin ich übern andern rechner)
<ring1> in eine datei umleiten mit > stimmt natürlich
<hoockes1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/695393/
<hoockes1> verdammt, mit diesem empathy komm ich auch noch nicht klar
<ring1> ich hab es gegen pidgin ausgetauscht
<hockes> ich auch sofort
<hockes> aber oben in der ecke zeigt sich irgendwie immer noch das empathy als erstes
<ring1> sudo apt-get purge empathy
<hockes> mal probiern :D
<hockes> und was folgern wir aus dem lsmod paste?
<ring1> laut der lsmod ausgabe sind wirklich beide module geladen, der r8192se lädt auch noch cfg80211
<ring1> aber ob das richtig oder falsch ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen
<hoockes1> naja es funktioniert nicht :D
<hoockes1> also muss ich wohl was andres versuchen...
<ring1> funktioniert nicht ist kein fehler
<hoockes1> ...
<hoockes1> also gibt es treiber die wenn sie fehlerfrei laufen nicht funktionieren?
<hoockes1> wer denkt sich denn sowas aus ;)
<ring1> ,fn?
<shetlandpony> "Funktioniert nicht" ist keine Fehlermeldung. Bitte beschreibe dein Problem praezise, damit man dir vernuenftig helfen kann. [funktioniert nicht]
<hoockes1> achso :D
<ring1> :)
<hoockes1> naja wie gesagt
<hoockes1> im networkmanager bzw. in der leiste oben steht unter funknetzwerke, gerät nicht betriebsbereit
<ring1> ist es eine pci karte?
<ring1> offensichtlich :)
<ring1> prüf doch mal mit lspci ob die karte korrekt erkannt wird
<ring1> bzw. lscpi -v
<hoockes1> sofern man das festeingebaute auch pci karte nennt wirds eine sein :)
<ring1> mit lscpi sollten dir auch die verwendeten kernelmodule angezeigt werden
<hoockes1> ahja genau
<hoockes1> wird erkannt
<ring1> und nutzt welches modul?
<hoockes1> die beiden 
<hoockes1> r8192se_pci, r8192e_pci
<hoockes1> können wir ihm testweise eins von beiden wegnehmen?
<hoockes1> das s stört mich ein wenig :D
<ring1> nein, das wird schon richtig sein
<ring1> es muss nicht zwangsweise nur ein modul pro hardware sein
<hoockes1> mhhh
<hoockes1> also wenn die pci karte richtig erkannt wird, und der kernel den richtigen treiber hat udn die richtigen module läd
<hoockes1> dann muss das problem irgendwo zwischen modul und network manager sein? (inkl.o
<hoockes1> I
<hoockes1> nix ol, nur )
<ring1> probier doch mal einen verachteten neustart
<hoockes1> verachtet? ich bin von windows umgestiegen
<hoockes1> da mach ich das aus gewohnheit ständig
<hoockes1> :D
<hoockes1> also bis gleich
<hockees> ahh :D ich beherrsche empathy doch
<hockees> aber nach neustart leider keine änderung
<hockees> "Gerät ist nicht betriebsbereit"
<ring1> probier es doch mal ohne gui
<hockees> ui
<hockees> da muss ich erst mal nachlesen :D
<ring1> zuerst gucken wie dein interface heißt: iwconfig
<ring1> kannste auch gleich mal pasten
<ring1> dann 'iwlist INTERFACE scan' 
<hockees> iwconfig
<hockees> ach
<hockees> ich dapp
<hockees> no results
<ring1> paste von iwconfig?
<hockees> aber die hätte er ja schon bei iwconfig gezeigt
<hockees> http://paste.ubuntu.com/695401/
<ring1> paste vom scan?
<hockees> das kann ich abtippen
<hockees> wlan0 no results
<hockees> * No scan results
<ring1> ok, der treiber funktioniert offensichtlich. scannen auch
<hockees> oh
<hockees> soll heißen es liegt am wlan?
<ring1> ja
<hockees> das funktioniert aber unter windows...
<hockees> mit div. pcs schon getestet
<ring1> ist dein netz verborgen?
<hockes> nein
<hockes> auch nicht auf den höheren kanälen
<hockes> und da wäre immer noch das mit dem gerät nicht betriebsbereit :
<ring1> vielleicht kommt dann wieder der satz aus dem wiki zum tragen: "Kernelmodul vorhanden, massive Probleme beim Verbindungsaufbau."
<ring1> die gui kannst du getrost ignorieren
<hockes> hahaha :D
<hockes> übrigens findet er nicht nur mein wlan nicht
<hockes> hier gibts 2-3
<hockes> damit könnte ich immer noch die variante probieren, mit der die person aus dem forum erfolgreich war
<ring1> tja, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, warum er die netze nicht empfängt. wahrscheinlich ist der treiber nicht das gelbe vom ei
<ring1> die variante kannste natürlich probieren
<ring1> letzte idee von mir wäre noch wicd statt networkmanager mal zu testen
<ring1> besonders wenn dich fehlermeldung so stört
<hockes> das is doch nur ne andre gui?
<hockes> wenn er per scan übers terminal nichts findet?
<hockes> also wenn ich per wlan surfen würde und die fehlermeldung wär da, dann würds mich nicht stören :D
<hockes> naja, probieren kann mas mal
<ring1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wicd
<hockes> kann ich den network manager irgendwie ausschalten ?
<ring1> unbedingt vorher den networkmanager wie beschrieben entfernen
<hockes> ah oke
<ring1> kannste wohl auch deaktivieren, aber das steht ja da alles ;)
<hockees> also deinstallieren nach der installation klingt komisch
<ring1> deaktiviere den networkmanager nachm installieren und gut
<hockees> ehm ich hab ihn jetzt davor deaktiviert...
<hockees> aber scheint trotzdem gut zu sein
<hockees> wicd hat wlan0 direkt gefunden
<hockees> allerdings: keine funknetzwerke gefunden
<hockees> also werd ich jetzt -wicd beenden - wpa_supplicant killen den network manager wieder wieterlaufen lasssen udn das andre ausm forum versuchen an treiber
<hockees> einwände?
<hockees> (also ob da was net dran passt an der vorgehensweise)
<ring1> zum zurückwechseln zum networkmanager nein
<hockees> also wpa_supplicant war anscheinend nicht wieder gestartet
<hockees> jetzt stellt sich mir die frage wie ich den networkmanager wieder anmache
<hockees> ah gut
<ring1> ich bezweifele allerdings stark, dass der treiber, der in der forum variante genutzt wird, dir etwas bringt. dieser ist von oktober 2010 und der aus dem oneric paket von august 2011
<hockees> sudo service network-manager start hats getan :)
<ring1> der treiber wird nicht über die zeit wohl eher nicht schlechter geworden sein
<ring1> hast du mal in als root gescannt?
<hockees> mhhh aber im forum haben sies doch im juni zum laufen gebracht
<hockees> als root scannen bedeutet mit sudo vornedran?
<hockees> wird gemacht
<ring1> jo
<hockees> nichts
<ring1> bei dir läuft ja linuxseitig auch alles
<ring1> nur wird nichts gefunden :)
<hockees> ich würde sagen es suchteinfach net richtig ;)
<hockees> weil da is hundert pro was zum finden
<ring1> ich bin jedenfalls raus, viel glück mit der letzten variante :)
<hockees> dann muss ich mir jetzt nen andern erleuchteten suchen  ;)
<hockees> aber vielen dank für die hilfe
<hockees> und gute nacht
<ring1> gern, danke
<hockees> also findet sich hier noch jemand der mir ein paar sachen aus dieser "vorgangsbeschreibung" übersetzen kann?
<hockees> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/rtl8192e-offizieller-realtek-treiber/#post-3137672
<shetlandpony> hockees's url: http://tinyurl.com/3w9jxcg |        RTL8192E    offizieller Realtek-Treiber › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de     
<hockees> oh tut mir leid :D aber praktische sache
<ring1> ,bot?
<shetlandpony> ich bin ein bot ;p
<hockees> ja hab ich shcon gemerkt, aber der wollte mir bestimmt sagen dass ich das näcshte mal tinyurl benutzen soll
<hockes> argh :D
<hockes> ein bissle mehr googlen und ich hatte eine super (und einfache) lösung
<hockes> direkt mal dazu posten
<hockes> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1689148
<bullgard4> Was bedeutet diese Antwort: '~$ sudo dhclient eth0; RTNETLINK answers: File exists.'?
<CalebRipley> Habe etwas spät bemerkt, dass mein Raid1 degraded ist. Die erste Mail die ich erhalten habe war die folgende: http://paste.ubuntu.com/695532/
<CalebRipley> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher wie ich ein "Fail event" interpretieren muss und ob ich einfach die Festplatte formatieren und Superblock entfernen kann und Sie danach dem Raid neu hinzu fügen kann.
<apollo13> das sollte gehen, da das raid1 eh degraded laufen kann, allerdings solltest nach anzeichen gucken warum sie putt ging
<deem> CalebRipley: smartwerte und so sind da schonmal die erste anlaufstelle. wenn die nicht auf einen defekt schließen lassen, würde ich die platte einfach wieder ins raid basteln. wenn die platte dann wieder irgendwann ausfällt würde ich sie tauschen
<dadrc> Auf jeden Fall gründlich durchchecken, bevor die wieder live geht. 
<CalebRipley> Danke an alle, das beruhigt schonmal, dass meine Idee nicht so schlecht war :-). Dann werde ich mal die Smartwerte durchgehen.
<LupusE> hi
<s|gnal> Hi! Ich habe ein Script, das ich rekursiv auf alle XML Dateien in einer Verz.-Struktur anwenden will.
<LetoThe2nd> ,shell fin? s|gnal 
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber shell fin
<LetoThe2nd> ,shell find? s|gnal 
<shetlandpony> s|gnal, Shell find ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/find - Weitere Infos im query ...
<LetoThe2nd> dat isses.
<sash_> find ./ -name "*.xml" -exec bla "{}" \;
<s|gnal> Das Skript nimmt zwei Eingabeparameter: input file, output file; output file soll neuen Namen kriegen.
<s|gnal> Ich mache find -name "*.xml" -exec script.sh {} {}.txt \;
<s|gnal> wenn input file == name.xml, soll output file name.txt sein.
<s|gnal> jetzt kriege ich aber name.xml.txt; Was muss ich an meinem find Befehl ändern?
<LetoThe2nd> s|gnal: man basename lesen.
<s|gnal> LetoThe2nd, kannst Du mal bitte ein Bsp geben, das für mich passt.
<LetoThe2nd> s|gnal: nein, ich möchte einfach nicht. vielleicht sonst wer. lies und verstehe bitte man basename, oder bohr dein script soweit auf, dass es die namen selbsttätig korrigiert (mittels basename).
<LetoThe2nd> s|gnal: letzteres wäre IMHO die schönere möglichkeit.
<sdx23> Skript zu korrigieren wäre am sinnvollsten, da find keine zwei {} erlaubt und man den Ausdruck sonst umbauen müsste.
<LetoThe2nd> s|gnal: und als denkanstoss leg ich noch drauf: schau dir den output von "basename /etc/X11/rgb.txt .txt" mal an.
<s|gnal> LetoThe2nd, Danke. Das hatte ich mittlerweile auch rausgefunden. Weiss bloss nicht wie ich es in meine find Zeile einbauen kann. Aber das Skript zu ändern ist auch eine Möglichkeit. Danke, erstmal.
<s|gnal> Obwohl das nicht so richtig schön ist.
<s|gnal> .. wie ich finde.
<LetoThe2nd> gibt ja auch noch wrapper scripts, backticks...
<LetoThe2nd> oO( kann die bash inline functions? )
<s|gnal> meinst Du mit Backticks, sowas: find -name "*.xml" -exec ./docbook2orgm.sh {} `basename {} .xml`.org \;
<LetoThe2nd> sinngemäss - k.a. ob sich das mit der find-syntax verträgt.
<sdx23> s|gnal: Nochmal: find kann keine zwei {}.
<s|gnal> sdx23, hmmm, aber icn meinem ursprünglichen Beispiel ggeht es doch auch mit zwei {}?
<LetoThe2nd> offensichtlicher duseltreffer, die manpage ist da eindeutig.
<s|gnal> ok
<LetoThe2nd> wenn du schon das script nicht anfassen willst, dann mach halt nen wrapper. ist in dem fall ein zweizeiler - oder man kann sicher auch was mit xargs schnitzen, wenns unbedingt in einen aufruf muss.
<s|gnal> mit den doppelten {} scheint es unterschiedliche implementationen von find zu geben; meine man page sagt The
<s|gnal>               string `{}' is replaced by the current file name being processed everywhere it occurs in the arguments to the command, not just in arguments where it is alone, as in some  versions
<LetoThe2nd> s|gnal: magst du uns vielleicht mal lsb_release -a in ein pastebin tuen?
<s|gnal> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/695556/
<LetoThe2nd> oO( der punkt der installierten module ist zwar interessant, aber ok ;-) )
<LetoThe2nd> ,shell xargs? s|gnal: wie gesagt, wenns denn unbedingt ein aufruf sein muss, dann halt so rangehen
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber shell xargs
<LetoThe2nd> ,shell_xargs? s|gnal: wie gesagt, wenns denn unbedingt ein aufruf sein muss, dann halt so rangehen
<shetlandpony> Sorry LetoThe2nd, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber shell_xargs
<LetoThe2nd> gnah.
<LetoThe2nd> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/xargs da isses.
<s|gnal> ok, Danke. Sehe ich mir an.
<LetoThe2nd> das sollte dann IMHO auch basename-in-backticks-kompatibel sein.
<s|gnal> mit xargs hab ichs auch nicht hingekriegt, habe aber jetzt folgende Lösung gefunden ..
<s|gnal> for file in *.xml; do _file=${file%%.xml}.org; ./docbook2orgm.sh $file $_file; done
<cato> ich würd da noch ein paar quotes verteilen
<cato> s|gnal: und die ist nicht rekursiv
<cato> s|gnal: find . -name '*.xml' | while read f; do ./docbook2orgm.sh "$f" "${f%%.xml}.org"; done
<s|gnal> cato, ja so ist's natürlich noch schöner. :)
<jokrebel> hi
<thinkyt20> quit
<feal> Hey Leute. Ich habe folgendes Problem. Ich benutze Ubuntu Laptop-Edition mit XFCE (Problem besteht auch bei Gnome usw...). Jetzt passiert es desöfteren, dass wenn ich einen Text eintippe er einfach randomlike irgendwas aus der Zwischenablage in den Text hereinkopiert oder an komplett andere Stellen im text springt. jmd ne idee an was das liegen kann? es ist so extrem nervig...
<rumpe1> feal, ich tipp mal aufs touchpad
<feal> meinst, dass ich da versehentlich draufkomme? :)
<rumpe1> feal, jepp
<feal> und diesem anderen komischen os passiert es aber nicht afaik :(
<pog> feal: du weisst, dass in Linux alles markierte, dann mit der mittleren Maustaste pastet..
<feal> jetzt weiss ichs
<rumpe1> feal, es gibt das wohl auch strategien, bei denen man den effekt minimieren kann... z.B. dürften die wenigsten gleichzeitig tippen und touchen.. aber gut, das wird offtopic. Achte einfach mal drauf.
<pog> ist praktisch, wenn man es bewusst macht :-)
<pog> ich wuerde mal die click, enters auf dem Touchpad deaktivieren, man hat ja die Tasten.
<feal> pog: wie genau und wo macht man das ? :)
<pog> normalerweise gibt es etwas bei tastatur und touchpad, allerdings hab ich nicht grad ein xfce vor mir. 
<feal> ich schau mal nach, danke soweit
<pog> ist jedenfall sehr unangenehm, wenn die Touchpad-Bewegung noch "entert" (fuer mein Empfinden).
<feal> find nur was zur maus, nichts zum touchpad
<feal> t.t
<pog> man kann z.B. noch den rechten Bereich als Scrollbereich einstellen (was noch gut ist). Den horizontal-Scroll wuerde ich auch ausschalten.
<pog> ist nichts bei der Maus, was fuer touchpad gilt?
<feal> pog: das mit dem scrollbereich is so eingestellt..jap das ist sehr cool. aber ich finde wie gesagt die einstellung fürs touchpad nicht
<pog> feal: ich hab (allerdings bei aelteren Ubuntuversionen wie 8.04, oder 7.) mal mit synaptic als Treiber gearbeitet. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<feal> pog: Disabling Touchpad while TypingGo to System > Preferences > Mouse > Touchpad and uncheck 'Disable touchpad while typing' and 'Enable mouse clicks with touchpad'
<feal> das wär doch ne loesung
<feal> ich schau mir das mal an
<feal> danke
<pog> okydok, gerne geschehn.$
<apricot1> truecrypt 7.0 Prob. Bei 'Create Volume' kommt beim formatieren dann die Meldung: "Keine Berechtigung:
<apricot1> habe die Partition einer 2.Platte auf /media/sdb1 gemounted;  root:truecrypt
<sash__> Truecrypt sollte beim Starten solcher Dinge eigentlich eine Policykit-Abfrage machen.
<sash__> Starte es mal aus ner Shell und guck, was passiert.
<apricot1> k
<apricot1> sash_, das ist identisch: 'Keine Berechtuigung: /media/sda1/test-1'
<sash__> Kommt da gar keine Passwort-Abfrage von truecrypt? Irgendwelche Meldungen in der Shell?
<apricot1> nein
<sash__> Hmm. Da ich grad nicht am Rechner bin, kann ich dir da jetzt nicht weiterhelfen. Wenn dir hier keiner helfen kann, kannst du ja auch mal schauen, ob die auch nen IRC-Supportchannel haben
<apricot1> k macuhn ich, danke
<apricot1> sash_, wenn ich im terminal truecrypt als root aufrufe gehts :)
<apricot1> also: sudo truecrypt
<sash__> Das ist aber eigentlich nicht Sinn der Sache.
<spY|da> doch das passt schon 
<apricot1> ja, aber warum ist das so ... grübel  ...
<spY|da> alles andere kann der user dann ja auch mit machen 
<sash__> 1. startet man grafische Programme mit gksudo und 2. sollen die ihre Rechte selber abfragen.
<apricot1> na, dann experimentier ich mal ein bischen   :-)
<spY|da> es klappt uebrigens auch nicht unter windows 
<spY|da> das programm muss explizit als admin ausgefuehrt werden 
<apricot1> ich hatte was anderes gefunden und probiert - hat nicht geholfen: http://koloradokaefer.de/besen.php?node=20100603-00-article.php
<apricot1> spY|da, warum installiert sich trucrypt dann in Gnome, wenn ich es doch nur mit root-Rechten aus der Konsole starten kann ?
<spY|da> du kannst als user deine container und platten mounten
<apricot1> nein - logo
<apricot1> es geht auch nicht ums maounten, sondern ums formatieren eines truecrypt-volumes
<apricot1> spY|da, ich bin ein Idiot.... chmod 775 auf /media/sdb1 hat geholfen  :-)
<apricot1> sash_,  ich bin ein Idiot.... chmod 775 auf /media/sdb1 hat geholfen  :-)
<apricot1> jetzt klappts auch mit dem truecrypt :)
<sash__> Ah, ok. Ich bin mir aber immer noch sicher, dass es bei nicht ausreichenden Rechten nachfragen sollte. Ich schau später mal.
<apricot1> k sash_ ich meld mich später nochmal zum nachfragen ...
<apricot1> erst mal danke und bye
<usch> Hi, gibt es ein CLI-Tool, was mir auf einen Blick alle wichtige Informationen wie Codecs, Audio- und Video-Bitrate etc. einer MKV-Datei anzeigt? Mit exiftool funktioniert das leider nicht.
<dAnjou> usch: mplayer? ffmpeg?
<dAnjou> cvlc?
<aqualuk> hi
<aqualuk> ich habe ein merkwürdiges problem mit google-chrome-stable, und zwar kann ich bei der sprachauswahl nur die spell-checker-language auswählen
<aqualuk> für die anzeigesprache fehlt einfach der button
<aqualuk> hatte jemand von euch sowas schonmal?
<sash__> Ich vermute, der zieht sich seine Sprache entweder aus dem System oder der Desktopumgebung.
<usch> dAnjou, ein Hinweis auf die entsprechenden Parameter, z.B. für ffmpeg? (ist doch eigentlich ein Converter und die anderen beiden Player, oder?)
<aqualuk> +sash__: unter windows kann man das auswählen
<aqualuk> und ich bin mir eig sicher das ging früher auch
<aqualuk> kann ja nid sein das ich in allen programmen die selbe sprache haben muss unter linux
<sash__> Von allen war auch nicht die Rede.
<sash__> Und vielleicht wird der unter Linux auch einfach mit etwas anderer Konfiguration gebaut.
<aqualuk> kann ich mir bei chrome eig nicht vorstellen
<usch> dAnjou, hattest du noch was geschrieben? musste eben reconnecten
<aqualuk> weil er bietet ja mehrere sprachen an
<aqualuk> und programmiertechnisch solte das kein aufwand sein
<sash__> aqualuk: http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=de&answer=95416
<aqualuk> "Klicken Sie im rechten Bereich auf Google Chrome in dieser Sprache anzeigen."
<aqualuk> der Button ist nicht da
<sash__> aqualuk: Absatzüberschriften lesen
<aqualuk> Auf einem Linux sollten Sie die Unterstützung der Systemsprache überprüfen. <<< dh es geht nur die systemsprache?
<JSeann> moin
<aqualuk> scheint echt so zu sein, wie schlecht ist denn das
<JSeann> gibt es irgendeine möglichkeit, wenn ich nur port 8080 über einen proxy offen habe, den quellen zusagen, dass ich nur darüber loaden kann?
<sash_> JSeann: Apt-Proxy-Einstellungen vornehmen.
<JSeann> sash_, danke schon mal
<sash_> JSeann: https://www.it-blog.net/artikel/53-Apt-hinter-einem-Proxy-verwenden.html
<sash_> aqualuk: Bedank dich bei google. Ich würde fast wetten, dass das bei Chromium nicht so ist.
<aqualuk> +sash_: kann sein will trotzdem den normalen chrome nutzen
<JSeann> sash_, danke klappt alles
<aqualuk> sash_: ist mir allerdings echt ein rätsel was google da gemacht hat lol
<aqualuk> sash_: thx für deine hilfe noch gell ;)
<sash_> aqualuk: http://www.mail-archive.com/hates-software@siesta.unixbeard.net/msg05491.html
<aqualuk> sash_: wozu ist LC_CTYPE denn eigentlich?
<aqualuk> des eigentliche problem ist
<aqualuk> ich will meine systeme auf englisch
<aqualuk> aber webseiten die es auf deutsch und englisch gibt
<aqualuk> auf deutsch angezeigt haben
<aqualuk> und mir is aufgefallen das esnn ich chrome englisch habe
<aqualuk> die webseiten sich komischerweise danach zu richten scheinen
<aqualuk> und alles in englsich rauswerfen
<sash_> aqualuk: man locale < Da siehst du das. Wenn du das so machst, wie auf der Mailingliste da geschrieben, dann gilt die LC_CTYPE nur für diese Chrome-Instanz
<sash_> Kann auch ne User-Agent-Sache sein. (Bzw. ist wahrscheinlich). Wobei, System-locales werden mit übertragen, glaube ich.
<aqualuk> LC_CTYPE=en_GB google-chrome <<< das sorgt dafür das es nur für chrome gilt?
<sash_> Es gilt nur während dieses einen Aufrufs. Bzw. in der Shell-Instanz, ich weiß nicht genau.
<aqualuk> hmm jetzt is alles deutsch geworden
<aqualuk> was iwie komisch is weil ich kein deutsch installiert hab
<aqualuk> also iwas ist das kaputt lol
<aqualuk> jetzt is irgendwie alles kaputt
<hockees> aloha :D
<aqualuk> sash_: der eine befehl hat es irgendwie komplett kaputt gemacht
<sash_> Bei mir funktioniert `LC_CTYPE=de_DE.utf8 geany` auch nicht. Ich glaube aber auch, dass ich das Sprachpaket nicht installiert habe.
<sash_> aqualuk: Bei mir gilt das LC_CTYPE nur für die Shell, i der ich es ausführe.  Bei dir nich?
<sash_> Ach, der überschreibt das Setting gar nicht. Na toll.
<sash_> Mit LANG gehts bei mir. 
<aqualuk> sash_: bei mir is das gnaze system jetzt deutsch
<hockees> im wiki liest sich das, also sollte ich von haus aus auf windows freigaben zugreifen können; allerdings wird unter netzwerk / windows-netzwerk nichts angezeigt... (udn es sind definitiv freigaben vorhanden) kann es sein dass ich den linux rechner irgendwie "virtuell" in die arbeitsgruppe stecken muss?
<sash_> Mit geany.
<aqualuk> sash_: obwohl deutshc nid installiert ist
<aqualuk> sash_: was irgendwie extrem strange ist
<sash_> aqualuk: Was hast du denn genau gemacht? Sowas wie sudo export?
<aqualuk> ne
<sash_> Das wäre natürlich dumm gewesen. Aber ne shell mit User-Rechten in der du sowas eingibst, kann doch nicht die Systemsprache ändern.
<aqualuk> nichtmal ein export ohne sudo
<aqualuk> nur LC_CTYPE=de_DE google-chrome
<sash_> `` vergessen
<sash_> Oder mal mit LANG=de_DE.utf8 probieren. Also: `LANG=de_DE.utf8 google-chrome`
<sash_> Avber vorher mal wieder saubermachen
<sash_> Also abmelden, anmelden. Wahrscheinlich das Einfachste.
<aqualuk> ja das sagst du so laeicht
<aqualuk> ich hab shcon 5 mal neugestartet
<aqualuk> das bringt garnix
<aqualuk> hmm in Language is noch ein de am anfang
<aqualuk> das muss ich noch wegkriegne
<jokrebel> ,enter? aqualuk
<shetlandpony> aqualuk: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<aqualuk> Hmm ich habe jetzt die ~/.profile, die /etc/environment und die /etc/default/locale verändert
<sash_> Dadurch?
<sash_> Das _kann_ nicht sein.
<sash_> Du hast keine Schreibrechte in /etc als User.
<aqualuk> Wenn ich jetzt aber "locale" eingeb kommt immernoch "Language=de:en_US:en"
<aqualuk> das frag ich mich auch aber da waren änderungen drin lol
<sash_> Was ist das fürn Ubuntu? Genau?
<aqualuk> Lubuntu
<aqualuk> ich habe vorhin auch mal versucht die systemsprache deutshc zu installieren, das ging aber irgendwie nicht und ich hab sie weider entfernt
<sash_> 11.04? 11.10? ...
<aqualuk> die ist jetzt laut manager weg, aber trotzdem können einige programme noch deutsche sprache anzeigen
<aqualuk> das wundert mich irgendwie genauso
<aqualuk> 11.10, weiß noch keine final
<sash_> Ja, und hier kein SUpport
<sash_> Siehe topic
<sash_> Danke.
<aqualuk> ja wir könnens auch in nem anderen channel machen aber das ändert ja am problem nichts ^^
<sash_> Nur dass ich z.B. in keinem +1-Channel supporte.
<aqualuk> (ist ja nicht so als würde ich hier gerade andere gespräche stören)
<sash_> Darum gehts nicht.
<sash_> Ich hab keine Ahnung von der Beta.
<sash_> Und eben dafür gibts #ubuntu+1 und #ubuntu-de+1
<vectory> gibts ubuntu-de+1? oder nur #ubuntu+1?
<vectory> ok -.-
<jokrebel> aqualuk: Und viele andere auch nicht! Und viele lesen hier mit weil sie helfen wollen um dann nach 30 Zeilen von Dir feststellen zu müssen dass sie es gar nicht könnten. 
<aqualuk> ich glaube irgendwie nicht das das ein betaspezifischers problem ist
<jokrebel> aqualuk: Dann istallier das Aktuelle und komm wieder wenn es da _tatsächlich_ auch nicht geht <ENDE OT>
<aqualuk> wenn jetzt noch so probleme drin sind glaub ich auch nicht an einen release am 13. oktober ^^
<vectory> aqualuk: schon aus und wieder eingeloggt?
<aqualuk> ich glaube ich habe einfach selbst irgendwas ganz bös falsch gemacht
<aqualuk> vectory: mehrmals
<devstderr> aloha
<aqualuk> das größte rätsel ist mir einfach, wie kann eine sprache angezeigt werden die nicht installiert ist
<vectory> die sprache bringen die programme selbst mit
<jokrebel> aqualuk: Quatsch bitte im OT oder im +1 weiter - DANKE!
<vectory> und jetzt ab nach #ubuntu-de+1^mit dir
<aqualuk> da antwortet ja kein mensch und hier is eh kein anderes gesprächsthema atm ^^
<vectory> aqualuk: probier halt #ubuntu+1 is englisch ujnd da wird dir auf jedenfall einer antworten
<vectory> wenn du die richtigen fragen stellst
<jokrebel> aqualuk: Bitte!
<aqualuk> wieso glaub ich das mir dort dann gesagt wird sie haben mit lubuntu nix zutun, aber von mir aus probier ichs ^^
<sash_> aqualuk: Lubuntu ist ab 11.10 offiziell Ubuntu. Nur so nebenbei.
<aqualuk> gibt ja aber auch lubuntu channel
<jokrebel> aqualuk: Ein für alle mal jetzt. Lass bitte endlich das Offtopic-Gequatsche beziehungsweise benutze dafür die Dir genannten Kanäle.
<aqualuk> ich hab doch nur geantwortet, ich bin schon lang in dem anderen kanal
<hockees> hauptsache das letzte wort :D
<hockees> oke, jetzt trau ich mich nochmal
<hockees> So wie ich das Wiki verstanden habe, kann ich mit dem Dateibrowser (nautilus) auf Windows-Freigaben im Netzwerk zugreifen
<jokrebel> aber?
<hockees> leider findet sich unter Netzwerk/Windows-Netzwerk nichts
<hockees> obwohl definitiv freigaben vorhanden sind (die mit xp und 7 auch super funktioniert haben)
<hockees> muss ich vllt doch irgendwas nachinstallieren?
<hockees> oder mounten?
<aqualuk> hockees: kannst du die anderen rechner auf dessen freigabe du zugreifen willst anpingen?
<hockees> mom
<aqualuk> hockees: und wenn das geht würde ich mal versuchen über die ip direkt auf eine freigabe zuzugreifen
<aqualuk> hockees: das etwas nicht aufgelistet wird gibt es nämlich (auch unter windows) meiner erfahrung nach gern mal
<hockees> ich bin grad zu doof unter windows die ip rauszufinden ^^ deshalb dauerts grad :D aber wird probiert
<aqualuk> hockees: windows+r
<aqualuk> hockees: und dann "ipconfig"
<hockees> ja so war das unter xp früher
<aqualuk> hockees: ehm ne "cmd" natürlich noch vorher ;)
<hockees> "Der Befehl ipconfig ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden.
<hockees> das kommt unter win7
<aqualuk> hmm komisch da hab ichs gerade probiert
<aqualuk> du bist im cmd?
<hockees> jaaa
<hockees> also cmd.exe
<hockees> aber irgendwo hab ich das schonma gelesen dass ma da erst was ändern muss da mit die cmd unter 7 so wirkt wie unter xp
<hockees> bzw. dass da unterschiede sind
<aqualuk> hockees: also bei mir ging es gleich, das kann aber auch daran liegen das ich die professional habe
<playya_> kann der desktop installer von 11.04 keine LUKS installation mehr?
<aqualuk> hockees: probier mal in der powershell, selber befehl
<hockees> da öffnet sich nur kurz ein fenster, und verschwindet sofort wieder
<hockees> bzw. mit cmd in der powershell selbes ergebnis
<hockees> also anpingen geht
<hockees> wie öffne ich das direkt mit ip?
<hockees> wohl nicht nautilus ip
<aqualuk> hockees: da bin ich jetzt ein bisschen überfragt, habe hier gerade kein zugriff auf ein nautilus, aber das sollte doch irgendjemand hier sicher wissen
<hockees> aqualuk: besagter rechner läuft auch mit win 7 prof
<hockees> ich könnts ja erst mal im browser probieren...
<dadrc> hockees: nautilus auf, strg+L drücken, smb://<ip> eingeben
<dadrc> also, ohne die <>
<hockees> Fehler: Empfangen der Speicherliste vom Server ist gescheitert
<hockees> Bitte wählen Sie einen anderen Betrachter und versuchen Sie es erneut.
<aqualuk> hmm dann liegts wohl eher nicht an der liste
<hockees> kann es dadran liegen dass es unter windows praktisch in der Arbeitsgruppe freigegeben ist? 
<hockees> weil mit Domänen hab ich nie gearbeitet...
<hockees> interessanterweise erscheint der linux rechner auch auf dem win7 rechner
<aqualuk> hmm
<ChrisBee> ... würde eher sagen, das es an den fehlenden Credentials (Username Password) liegt. Windowsfreigaben sind schon seit langer Zeit nicht mehr Default-Guest.
<ChrisBee> ... das war es auch schon an Anmerkungen... Ich selbst habe Mac OS und Linux, jedoch kein Windows...
<mrstibbons_> entschuldigung, verbindung ist sehr instabil
<hockees> :D also wenn ich die freigebe, dann gehe ich unter erweiterte freigaben auf rechte und mache einfachheitshalber jeder lesen (oder gar lesen/schreiben)
<mrstibbons_> also, wl.ko kann ich nicht bauen, weil ich die tools nicht habe
<aqualuk> oh das kann sein ich weiß noch das man unter linux auch garnid so einfach ohne pw freigeben konnte, zumindest früher
<hockees> und unter den windowsrechner brauch ich auch kein passwort (zumindest bis ich das aktiviere)
<mrstibbons_> frage: wenn mir jemand wl.ko irgendwo hochlaed, kann ich das modul einfach laden, oder? ich habe den kernel 2.6.38-11-pae
<hockees> aber wenn der nen user und password wollte würde er nicht danach fragen?
<mrstibbons_> ist jemand so nett und laed mir das modul hoch? :)
<hockees> wenn du mir sagst wo ich das finde? ;)
<ChrisBee> hockees: Versuche es einfach mal mit der Syntax "smb://username:password@ip-adresse/mountpunkt".
<mrstibbons_> moment, das finde ich heraus ^^
<ChrisBee> ... glaube, die Syntax müsste so stimmen...
<hockees> und als username und password mein windows benutzerkonto? und welcher mountpunkt?
<ChrisBee> Mountpunkt ist der Freigabename. Und, ja, Benutzername und Password von dem Windowsuser.
<aqualuk> mountpunkt sollte der freigegebene ordner sein
<mrstibbons_> hockees: /lib/modules/2.6.32-33-generic/updates/dkms/wl.ko /var/lib/dkms/bcmwl/5.60.48.36+bdcom/2.6.32-33-generic/i686/module/wl.ko /var/lib/dkms/bcmwl/5.60.48.36+bdcom/build/.wl.ko.cmd
<hockees> negativ: konnte nicht gefunden werden. Bitte prüfen Sie die Rechtschreibung und versuchen Sie es noch einmal.
<hockees> mrstibbons_:  kleinen mom
<hockees> mrstibbons_:  du willst aber das von 2.6.38-11 jeweils?
<mrstibbons_> hockees: genau
<hockees> ehm ich fürchte die gibts bei mir nicht...
<mrstibbons_> :'(
<hockees> beim ersten ordner gibts keine wl.ko , die andern ordner scheints garnet zu geben
<hockees> ich hab im prinzip keine ahnung, aber wenn das ganze zu nem paket gehört, kannst du vllt das paket laden und entpacken?
<ChrisBee> ... ein sicheres Indiz dafür, das du keine Broadcom Wireless Netzverbindung verwendest. *g*
<hockees> :D
<hockees> realtek, hat aber auch gezickt 
<mrstibbons_> schau mal in /lib/modules/<kernel>/kernel/net/wireless
<mrstibbons_> oder schau mit "locate wl.ko" wo die datei auf deinem system liegt (wenn du denn eine broadcom karte hast)
<hockees> ne broadcom wireless hab ich nicht
<hockees> meine lan is broadcom glaub ich
<hockees> aber das wird dir nicht helfen oder?
<mrstibbons_> alles klar, dann kannst du mir gar nicht helfen :)
<mrstibbons_> nee, aber trotzdem danke :)
<hockees> sry ^^
<mrstibbons_> np
<hockees> oke wenn ich mit dem freigaben problem net weiterkomm :D vllt kann ich euch ja mit meinem grub_2 problem belästigen
<hockees> Und zwar hab ich versucht den Standardeintrag zu ändern, (nach wiki) allerdings hat sich nix getan
<mrstibbons_> hockees: das mit den paketen habe ich schon versucht, geht leider nicht
<hockees> ich fürchte da ist, weil ich zuerst die versucht habe die grub.conf nur mit dem befehl "grub" zu öffnen, evtl hat sich da was falsch installiert?; zumindest wenn ich jetzt die grub.conf ändere, und update-grub durchführe, ändert sich am Bootloader nichts
<mrstibbons_> hockees: vielleicht kannst du mir das modul aber bauen, wenn du den gleichen kernel verwendest ^^
<mrstibbons_> also, nur wenn du magst :)
<hockees> ehm :D ich glaub module bauen fällt noch nicht in den fähigkeiten bereich von jemandem der linux vorgestern installiert hat ;)
<mrstibbons_> ok ^^
<Orcor> wie ist der befehl im Terminal für java update hab gesehn das es schon ver. 7 da ist ich habe noch die 6 will die neue was muss ich da eingeben ?
<cato> Orcor: das kommt übers normale paket-management. am terminal gibs da auch nichts anderes als über die gui
<cato> wahrscheinlich brauchst du ein ppa für die neuere java version
<Orcor> weil ich das prob habe das trotz java ich bei www.websdr.at nix hören kann
<bekks> moin
<mrstibbons_> hey, faehrt von euch jemand auf kernel 2.6.38-generic-pae und hat den STA broadcom treiber installiert? ich brauche das modul wl.ko
<mrstibbons_> kann mir das jemand hoch laden?
<bekks> Was ist denn dein eigentliches Problem? :)
<NetworkRenderer> Hi hab eine problem mit der Ubuntu 11.04
<NetworkRenderer> Wenn ich die einlege kommt der ubuntu ladescreen! nach einer weile kommt dann ne linux-Konsole jedoch ohne 
<NetworkRenderer> Bild
<NetworkRenderer> Ich kann die linux-Befehle auch normal wie im Terminal ausführen, was mir jedoch nichts bringt, da ich das system installieren möchte
<jokrebel> NetworkRenderer: CD oder wie?
<NetworkRenderer> DVD
<NetworkRenderer> Die Fehlermeldung die im Build-Screen kommt weis ich leider nicht mehr
<NetworkRenderer> :(
<jokrebel> NetworkRenderer: MD5sum überprüft?
<NetworkRenderer> nee
<NetworkRenderer> aber ist direkt vom Ubuntu-Server runtergeladen
<NetworkRenderer> und auf anderen Computern gehts auch normal
<jokrebel> NetworkRenderer: Sowohl beim herunterladen als auch beim brennen können Fehler schon mal vorkommen (besonders beim zu schnell brennen).
<bekks> NetworkRenderer: Ohne die Meldung, die du nicht mehr weisst können wir Dir nur sehr schwer helfen.
<NetworkRenderer> Ich starte das system schon neu
<guntbert> NetworkRenderer: schau einmal http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu-CD_Problembehebung?highlight=nomodeset an
<NetworkRenderer> Jo danke
<NetworkRenderer> Ich schick euch mal die Fehlermeldung rein
<NetworkRenderer> Wenn das system die wieder ausgibt
<NetworkRenderer> Ok da kommt: (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<k1l_> welche dvd ist das?
<NetworkRenderer> Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop 32 BIT
<k1l_> hast du die dvd geprüft? ist das ne orginal dvd oder so eine aus ner zeitung oder so?
<NetworkRenderer> Die hab ich selbst aus Ubuntu.com runtergeladen
<k1l_> md5 geprüft?
<NetworkRenderer> nope das einzige was ich nicht gemacht habe habe diese nur auf einem anderen Computer testweise gestartet
<k1l_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM 
<k1l_> also zu dem fehler findet man ne menge probleme mit usb-ports oder fehlerhaften isos. also bitte mal die md5sum testen
<NetworkRenderer> Bin gerade dabei das zeug runterzuladen
<NetworkRenderer> für den test
<sprash> Hi. wie bekomme ich hin, dass meine taskbar unter xubuntu einen schatten wirft
<sprash> ?
<k1l_> NetworkRenderer: du kannnst auch einfach mal "exit" bei dem initramfs eingeben und gucken ob er dann weiter lädt (ggf. auch mehrmals exit eingeben wenn er nochmal nachfragt)
<NetworkRenderer> ok aber die summe stimt
<k1l_> NetworkRenderer: oder im bios von ide auf ahci umstellen. 
<k1l_> versuch mal die vorschläge noch, ich bin afk
<NetworkRenderer> Das Mainboard hat nur IDE von daher ist das sinlos da das bios den modus nicht kennt
<pythonsnake> hallo
<approach> hi@all ich habe gerade eine nvidia graka eingebaut, treiber installiert und nun hängt nach einem restart im auf, ich tipp mal das der x11 net funzt ;-/ hat jemand eine idee?
<jokrebel> gn8
<moruk> wie kann ich .bin-dateien auf ubuntu öffnen?
<moruk> (ich will java installieren)
<gador> im Terminal: chmod a+x <datei>.bin
<bekks> Dann solltest Du das Java aus den Repos benutzen.
<gador> danach ./<datei.>.bin
<bekks> Und nicht irgendwie an der Paketverwaltung vorbeiinstallieren.
 * dAnjou ging's grad *richtig* kalt den rücken runter
<approach> ich habe gerade eine nvidia graka eingebaut (vorher war eine ati karte), treiber installiert und nun hängt nach einem restart auf, ich sehe nur einen weißen balken oben rechts sonst schwarz, ich tipp mal das der xserver net funzt? hat jemand eine idee?
<dAnjou> moruk: darf ich nach deiner erfahrung mit linux fragen?
<moruk> gering
<moruk> hab ubuntu seit ner woche erst …
<dAnjou> ,java? moruk 
<shetlandpony> moruk, Java ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java - Weitere Infos im query ...
<moruk> achso
<moruk> ok
<dAnjou> moruk: generell installiert man software nicht so wie unter windows oder mac
<moruk> das weiß ich schon
<dAnjou> .. (hmm, der installationsartikel für java müsste auch mal vereinfacht werden) ...
<hockees> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/
<hockees> argh
<hockees> das wollte ich nicht wegschicken sondern:
<hockees> ch würde gerne bei meinem touchpad das "kreisförmige scrollen" aktivieren, aber in der WIKI steht dass diese veraltet ist (ANleitung mit HAL, welches in 11.04 schon nicht mehr dabei ist), stadtdessen wird der touchpad treiber über udev konfiguriert. Im Wiki zu udev steht dass es nur für erfahrene Nutzer sei...  
<hockees> Hat vllt doch jemand einen Tip wo ich eine Anleitung finden könnte?
<Fuchs> hockees: wenn Du Dir Gebastel ersparen willst: nimm synclient und pack es mit den gewuenschten Parametern in den Autostart
<Fuchs> hockees: wenn Du es Dir nicht ersparen willst, oder es fuer alle Benutzer gelten soll: nimm die /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30-touchpad.conf  und schreib die gewuenschten Werte rein 
<hockees> uhweee
<hockees> gibt es die im wiki erwähnten guis nicht mehr?
<hockees> Die grundlegenden Funktionen von Touchpads können unter Ubuntu komfortabel über
<hockees>     "System -> Einstellungen -> Maus -> Touchpad" 
<hockees> sowas finde ich mit unter unity gar nicht mehr
<hockees> Ah ich denke doch, habe eben gsynaptic nachinstalliert, und unter der Anwendung "systemeinstellungen" in unity, findet man dann diese anwendung
<KnightRider> hallo, wie kann ich alle Fenster minimiern mit Unity?
<xonix> Gibt es für Linux ein tolles Tool mit dem ich meinen Rechner so richtig schön auslasten kann?Hab extreme Hitzeprobleme und will das denen morgen im Saturn zeigen.
<cato> xonix: md5sum /dev/zero
<cato> so oft anwerfen, wie du kerne hast
<cato> http://freshmeat.net/projects/cpuburn/
<k1l_> xonix: cpuburn und co. prime etc
<bekks> moin DreamThief 
<xonix> Mal probieren ob ich mir mittlerweile am VGA Ausgang eine Kippe anzünden kann. Der ist verdammt warm.
<cellardoor> zufällig, Möchte jemand Hilfe Ein Englisch Kerl Deutsch lernen?
<Fuchs> cellardoor: hallo, wenn, dann viel eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<Fuchs> cellardoor: den Kanal hier brauchen wir ausschliesslich fuer Support 
<cellardoor> Naturlich, es tut mir leid
<Fuchs> kein Problem, kann passieren. Viel Erfolg. 
<cellardoor> danke!
<drbash_> huhu
<drbash_> wo kann man denn bei ubuntu 11.04 vga und dvi priorität einstellen?
<drbash_> vga wird als nummer eins genommen für fernseher
<drbash_> ich hätte es gern auf dem dvi anschluss
<sdx23> drbash_: du willst was?
<feal> kennt sich jmd mit schaltnetzen aus :D
<bekks> Bestimmt.
<bekks> Nur was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun? :)
<feal> ja nix :(
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-24
<T4b> Ich hab ein Spiel gespielt (Cortex Command) und nach dem beenden ist jetzt alles viel zu gross - das heisst ich sehe nur einen Ausschnitt vom Bildschirm, stark vergrössert und wenn ich die Maus an den Rand dieses Ausschnitts bewege kann ich ihn verschieben.
<T4b> Wie komme werde ich dieses Verhalten wieder los?
<T4b> Neustarten möchte ich grad nicht, ich schätze das würde das Problem auch lösen.
<dadrc> T4b, klingt, als wäre einfach deine Auflösung verstellt
<T4b> dadrc:  Ja, kann sein, wo kann ich sie zurück stellen? Hab im Menü auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden.
<dadrc> T4b, kommt auf deinen Treiber an
<T4b> "Nvidia X-Server settings" liess sich nicht öffnen (klick->passiert nichts, Menü bleibt offen)
<dadrc> T4b, mach mal ein Terminal auf und starte da nvidia-settings
<T4b> dadrc:  Jetzt geht das Fenster auf, aber es lässt mich die Einstellung nicht ändern.
<danners> hey ich hab ein komisches problem. mein netzwerkkarte funktioniert seit heute nicht mehr. kabel funktioniert an anderem rechner, mit alten kernel gehts auch nicht, manuel ip geht auch nicht. karte ist r8169, 32er kernel. hat jemand ne idee wie ich weiter vorgehen kann?
<dadrc> T4b, seltsam. Aber gut: xrandr -s 1920x1080
<dadrc> Oder was auch immer deine Auflösung sein sollte.
<T4b> dadrc:  Da passiert nichts. Befehl wird kommentarlos geschluckt.
<dadrc> T4b, dann fürchte ich, dass du zumindest einmal ausloggen musst, da hat das Spiel irgendwas richtig zerlegt.
<T4b> dadrc:  Okay.
<dadrc> danners, eine konkrete Idee hab ich nicht, aber du könntest schon mal Informationen sammeln
<danners> ok hab grad problem: hab nm abgestellt module entladen, geladen und dann ist kein eth0 da ist das normal?
<dadrc> ifconfig -a, sudo lshw -c network, lsmod würden mir spontan einfallen
<danners> dadrc: k
<dadrc> Dann bitte in 'nen Pastebin
<danners> dadrc: hier ist der paste: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/402842/
<dadrc> danners, das gleiche problem hatte ich mit meiner karte auch mal, bei mir war es tatsächlich das kabel.
<danners> dadrc: hmm hab ich eig schon gecheckt mach ich aber nochmal
<dadrc> probier mal sudo modprobe -r r8169 && sudo modprobe r8169
<danners> ändert nix
<dadrc> danners, dann überprüf mal die gesamte Infrastruktur: Kabel, Port am Router etc
<dadrc> Denn die Einstellungen am Rechner sehen in Ordnung aus
<danners> dadrc: also hab nochmal kabel an den laptop angeschlossen da funktionierts ohne probleme...
<betz0r> gibt es eine möglichkeit, sobald dateien erstellt/kopiert werden, sie mit bestimmten rechten zu versehen - sprich dass jede datei für jeden ausführbar ist? (habe das problem dass ich als anonymer samba user nobody keine ausführrechte, aber leserechte habe)
<betz0r> habe die dateien jetzt manuell mit chmod -R a+x VERZEICHNISNAME alle gesetzt, jedoch werden ja wahrscheinlich sobald ich neue dateien in diesem verzeichnis erzeuge/reinkopiere, dioe rechte nicht übernommmen
<dadrc> betz0r, ich weiß nicht, ob das die eleganteste Methode ist, aber mit http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/inotify könntest du das Problem lösen
<dadrc> Guck dir mal die Beispiele an
<dadrc> danners, hast du mal im laufenden Betrieb das Netzwerkkabel abgezogen und wieder angesteckt? 
<betz0r> dadrc: vielen dank. wie ich aber gerade bemerkt habe, brauchen die dateien wohl gar kein a+x, nur die ordner die freigegeben wurden an sich
<dadrc> Auch gut
<k1l_> man kann bei samba auch ne mask anlegen. aber ob das für den anonymen zugang sinvoll ist?
<betz0r> samba wird mir immer ein rätsel bleiben...
<betz0r> k1l_: die idee ist, jedem leserechte zu geben der dann als nobody daher kommt, jedoch gleichzeitig den "owner" der dateien als "admin" im lan einzusetzen
<betz0r> sollte ja standardmässig so funktionieren wie gedacht :)
<k1l_> ,samba? betz0r du kannst die dateirechte und besitzer erzwingen unter samba
<shetlandpony> betz0r du kannst die dateirechte und besitzer erzwingen unter samba, Samba ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba - Weitere Infos im query ...
<betz0r> k1l_: danke, das weiss ich auch schon, mein problem war nur dass ich nie in die freigabe reinkam, sprich es konnten auch keine rechte erzwungen werden ;)
<k1l_> ist imho eine einstellungssache der freigaben.
<betz0r> übrigens hat der bot shetlandpony mich 2 mal gequerryd mit "du"
<betz0r> k1l_:  mit dem erzwingen meinst du, wenn über samba dateie/verzeichnisse erstellet werden, welche user + rechte diese dann haben, oder?
<danners> dadrc: habs jetzt am laufen. hat mit ner livecd auch nicht geklappt dann hab ich den strom abgestellt für ne minute danach gings, wahrscheinlich war die karte iwie falsch initialiesiert oder so...
<dadrc> danners, anscheinend. Na, solange es wieder geht.
<k1l_> betz0r: guck mal hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Server/smb.conf bei den beispielen
<betz0r> k1l_: danke, bin am lesen. das ist genau das was ich gesucht habe :)
<betz0r> nur noch ne frage zu den "angemeldeten usern". ich greife eigentlich nur mit windows clients auf die freigaben zu. kann ich nun äquivalente user aufm server erstellen, diese smb übergeben und falle somit mit meinem windows client unter die rubrik "angemeldete user" ?
<k1l_> betz0r: am besten liest du dir mal die ganze samba sparte im wiki zu. da gibts auch nen teil zu den usern
<betz0r> danke für die hilfe, schönen tag noch.
<steffie> moin
<steffie> mir fehlt trotz update-grub ein eintrag in der Grub Auswahl, woran kann das liegen
<deem> steffie: was fehlt denn da?
<steffie> deem, mir auch nicht so klar, in der /boot/grub/grub.cfg steht der 3.0.0 kernel drin, in der auswahl beim booten ist aber nur der 3.1 ... zu sehen
<steffie> unter previous taucht kein eintrag auf
<deem> steffie: was nutzt du denn da? oneiric?
<sash_> steffie: Das ist die Beta, richtig? Lies bitte das Topic.
<steffie> deem, Ubuntu 11.04(natty)
<deem> steffie: mit dem 3er kernel? ich glaube nicht
<LupusE> warum sollt eman unter natty keinen 3.x kernel installierne koennen?
<deem> LupusE: weil er erst in oneiric drin ist
<LupusE> du hast noch nie ienen kernel selbst kompiliert?
<deem> LupusE: doch., aber wenn man sowas macht sollte man schon wissen was man macht
<deem> ausserdem fehlen dem 3er kernel dkms modulein natty, aber das is ja auch egal
<LupusE> steffie: du hast einen entsprechenden eintrag in /boot? wie hast du den kenrel gebaut?
<steffie> als deb paket per softwareverwaltung in oneiric installiert, dann update-grub unter oneiric und auch unter natty, beide machen nicht was ich will :-(
<LupusE> steffie: falscher weg. den supporte ich auch nicht.
<steffie> was mir aufgefallen ist, die header fehlen, eventuell wird deswegen der eintrag unterschlagen..
<LupusE> nein.
<steffie> Na da bleibt mir wohl nur ein behertztes dpgk reeinstall+ reconfigure im laufendem natty..
<alxxor> moin
<jokrebel> Hi
<curlysue> hi#
<curlysue> hi
<curlysue> Mann oh Mann, da hat einer im Forum von ubuntuusers.de einen neuen Beitrag gepostet, da könnte man echt schreien. Würde am liebsten antworten: "Vielleicht formulierst du die Frage nochmal, wenn du wieder nüchtern bist."
<curlysue> aber leider ist das verlorene Zeit
<curlysue> aber irgendwo musste ich mich jetzt grade mal auf- und jetzt hoffentlich wieder abregen
<jokrebel> curlysue: Dann aber bitte eher drüben im Oftoppic.
<jokrebel>  für Unterhaltungen ohne Support-Bezug zu Ubuntu bitte zB. nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<curlysue> ups, sorry
<curlysue> so long
<araneae> Hallo. Ich habe gerade lighttpd und php5 installiert und den Pfad (server.document-root) angepasst. Beim Aufrufen von localhost in meinem Bowser erscheint bei mir nun die Meldung "403 - Forbidden".
<sdx23> klingt nach unpassenden rechten.
<schlicht> Hey
<g0rs> Hi
<schlicht> Hat jemand ne Idee wie ich ethernet aktivieren kann, ohne das ich ein Kabel angeschlossen hab?
<jokrebel> Für was soll das gut sein?
<schlicht> Ich hab ein Programm das per Multicast kommuniziert, das beschwert sich aber wenn kein Netzwerk da ist. Es soll aber in dem Fall nur lokal genutzt werden.
<dAnjou> da würd ich aber auf der programm-seite anfangen
<schlicht> dAnjou, Das ist nicht möglich.
<jokrebel> schlicht: Dann solltest Du das dem Programm abgewöhnen. Das Programm wird sich ohne Internetverbindung auch beklagen, wenn Dein eth (wie auch immer) ohne Kabel aktiv wäre.
<schlicht> Nein wird es nicht, da es selber nur fröhlich Broadcaste. Es sind drei Programme die untereinander per Broadcast sich finden aber in dem Fall alle auf dem selben Rechner laufen.
<schlicht> Ich brauche die Programme für eine Demonstration, da gibts kein drumherum.
<dAnjou> schlicht: kannst du die netzwerk-schnittstellen im programm konfigurieren?
<schlicht> Nein.
<dAnjou> schlicht: andere idee: virtuelle maschinen
<Wedelwolf_> Ich hab hier vlc 1.0.6 der mir kein http-interface erstellt.  vlc -I http --http-host 192.168.1.112:8080  ergibt mir [0c898ee80]main interface: creating httpd. vom lokalen gerät komm ich drauf aber sonst nicht, kein anderes gerät im wlan kommt drauf.
<jokrebel> schlicht: Dann häng doch einfach nen Router ohne Internetverbindung dran. Das sollte dann ja reichen.
<schlicht> dAnjou, Ja, das war meine letzter Ausweg.
<schlicht> jokrebel, Das sollte es tun, eine Softwarelösung wäre mir aber lieber, weil das nicht in meinen Räumlichkeiten statt findet.
<burki> hallo allerseits
<jokrebel> schlicht: Magst Du vielleicht "drei Programme" etwas näher erläutern? Dann könnte man vielleicht besser (e?) Lösungen finden.
<mekeor> ist es "intelligenter"/besser erst apache und _dann_ php zu installieren oder andersrum?
<schlicht> jokrebel, Das eine Programm ist eine Knoten auf dem Softwareagent laufen, das zweite eine viewer der Aktive Knoten und Agenten im Netzwerk anzeigt und das dritte eine Platform die Agenten auf Knoten deployt.
<Wedelwolf_> jemand ne idee?
<burki> ich hab seit kurzem xfce 4.8.0 und kann seitdem das governor-plugin nicht mehr zum panel hinzufügen. in den leisteneigenschaften steht es, das icon fehlt aber. cpufreq hab ich installiert. wo ist der fehler?
<dAnjou> Wedelwolf_: gib mal 0.0.0.0:8080 als host an
<g0rs> has anybody used evolution email client with PGP ? 
<k1l_> ,german? g0rs 
<shetlandpony> g0rs: use german please! This is a german channel. If you can't write german, you can use #ubuntu for english or #ubuntu-(your_language) like #ubuntu-fr instead. Thanks a lot :)
<Wedelwolf_> nix
<jokrebel> schlicht: _Mir_ sagt das _so_ erst mal gar nichts. Gibt es einen besonderen Grund, warum Du die Namen der Programm nicht nennen magst? 
<Wedelwolf_> sogar auf dem netbook wo vlc An ist, kommt 403 forbidden
<schlicht> jokrebel, JIACvStandardAgentNode ( http://www.jiac.de/ ) ASGARD Viewer ( http://jiac.de/?id=29 ) und das letzte ist von mir benutzt aber die selben libs :)
<Wedelwolf_> dAnjou, in /usr/vlc... .hosts sollte man einen Eintrag machen, aber mir ist nicht ganz klar was für einen. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VLC 
<dAnjou> Wedelwolf_: achso, in deinem fall 192.168.1.0/24
<fornext> Hi. seit heute (ich vermute nach dem Update) funktioniert der Sound an meinem Rechner nicht mehr. Es betrifft zwei Installationen auf der gleichen Hardware. Hat sowas noch jemand festgesetllt?
<fornext> in längeren Abstanden höhre ich ein Knacken aus dem Lautsprecher, wenn ich den PulseAudioServer kille, dann hört es auf, startet dann aber wieder nach einer bestimmten Zeit.
<Wedelwolf_> dAnjou, in der .hosts datei, hm?
<schlicht> jokrebel, Ich habs nicht genannt, weils so unbekannt ist.
<Wedelwolf_> so lokal komm ich nun ins http-interface... aber nicht von einem anderen gerät im wlan 
<dAnjou> Wedelwolf_: die syntax ist folgendermaßen: du gibst ne IP an und die zahl hinter dem slash gibt an bis wohin die IP nicht egal is. sprich: 192.168.0.0/16 gibt an, dass alle IPs gültig sind, deren erste 16 bit der angabe entsprechen.
<dAnjou>  /24 legt die ersten 24 bit fest
<dAnjou> also darf nur der allerletzte teil der ip-adresse egal sein
<Wedelwolf_> ich krieg das schreien... das andere gerät ist aber 192.168.1.xxx
<dAnjou> hmm, nen quellverzeichnis hast du angegeben?
<jokrebel> schlicht: In der Tat. Aber das wird doch wohl auch noch von anderen in Deiner Konstellation genutzt, oder? Da sollten doch Hinweise gefunden werden können bezüglich ähnlichern Problemen. IMHO
<Wedelwolf_> dAnjou, nein, muss ich?
<schlicht> jokrebel, Für gewöhnlich hat man ja einen Netzwerkanschluss. Ich werde mit den Entwicklern sprechen, aber das heisst ja nicht das ich nicht selber eine Lösung parat haben kann, falls alles schief geht
<schlicht> jokrebel, Ich hatte vielleicht an ein Ad-Hoc Wlan netzwerk gedacht, aber das hab ich noch nicht hinbekommen
<Wedelwolf_> Okay jetzt mach ich mal n reboot
<Wedelwolf_> vlc lässt sich nichtmal mehr starten
<Wedelwolf_> vlc -v gibt mir "main libvlc warning: another media player is running. Exiting"
<bullgard4> babyrobbe: Das habe ich in der Vergangenheit schon mal gemacht. Kostet sehr viel Zeit!
<Wedelwolf_> -.- problem gefunden/gelöst. aber ich komm immer noch nicht per webui drauf.
<jokrebel> bullgard4: Falsches Fenster?
<Wedelwolf_> Kann es sein, dass der router es nich mag?
<Wedelwolf_> dAnjou, ticket gelöst -.- ufw hat port geblockt
<dAnjou> kann ich irgendwie von ubuntu aus sagen, was ich beim nächsten boot starten will? so GRUB-mäßig und nur einmalig (also nicht permanent die reihenfolge ändern)
<Fuchs> dAnjou: kdm kann es neuerdings
<dAnjou> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/10/how-to-reboot-in-windows-from-ubuntu.html
<dAnjou> ich konnte nämlich eben nich navigieren im grub menü
<dAnjou> voll merkwürdig
<srtu> ne kurze frage, hab mir den Artikel http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Alignment durchgelesen, jetzt frag ich mich wie ich bei ner Neuinstallation ebenfalls die Ausrichtung angeben kann, oder der Installer das irgendwie von selbst rafft?
<dAnjou> und wie krieg ich jetz den index des menü-eintrags raus, den ich will?
<fornext> Ich bekomme den Sound nicht mehr gefixt. K. A. was ich noch machen könnte.
<jokrebel> fornext: alsamixer schon kontrolliert?
<fornext> jokrebel, ja
<fornext> ich denke aber auch es liegt an alsa
<jokrebel> fornext: Und um es von der anderen Seite aus anzugehn: Hardware-Defekt mittels anderem OS oder LiveCD bereits ausgeschlossen?
<jettex> Einen schönen Abend zu wünschen!
<fornext> jokrebel, nein das nicht. Aber ich hatte den Fehler schon mal vor ca. einem Jahr mit anderer Hadware. Kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern, wie ich es gelöst habe.
<jettex> Wäre vielleicht jemand so freundlich, mich bei meinem "wie bringe ich usb-creator dazu meine externe hdd als medium zu nutzen" Problem zu unterstützen =]
<fornext> usb-creator?
<fornext> jettex, meinst du Startmedien erstellen?
<Wedelwolf_> um von der platte zu booten/sie als live"cd" zu nutzen oder wie?
<fornext> vielleicht hat er keinen Stick zur Hand?
<jettex> Ja danke, ihr versteht mich :) ja sitze hier im Dienst, will den uralt Laptop herrichten (amilo series, 1.4ghz celeron) für den Junior als lernkiste, habe aber dummerweise die x64 cd mit.
<jettex> i386 iso ist vorhanden, 5gig partition auf externer hdd vorhanden.
<fornext> Dürfte nichts dagegen sprechen die HDD als Medium zu benutzen, wäre nur vorsichtig, dass nicht die falsche Platte  benutzt wird.
<jettex> jetzt stehe ich aber mit meinem wissen an, und google bringt mir nur ergebnisse, wie ich ubuntu auf der hdd installieren kann, und nicht von der hdd
<ring0> jettex, vielleicht http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Installation_auf_externen_Speichermedien
<fornext> ah, du willst nur eine Partition benutzen?
<Wedelwolf_> ring0, das ist zum installieren, aber er wills doch als Startmedium verwenden?
<jettex> habe mir eine kleine 5 gig partition erstellt, die ich bootbar machen will, auf die art wie wenn man von einem usb stick installiert ... nur halt von der okatte
<jettex> nein wolf, ich will von der externen platte, auf die interne installieren 
<fornext> solange du kein Betriebstsystem auf der externen HDD hast, solltest du den Bootsektor überschrieben könne. Wenn die Daten auf der HDD aber wichtig sind, würde ich nochmal drüber nachdenken.
<sdx23> jettex: Stick hast du keinen?
<jokrebel> ...und zumindest vorher noch ein Backup machen
<jettex> es sind mittlerweile eh 2 partitionen auf der externen ... konnte erfolgreich einen resize durchführen, hab die restlichen daten auf der logical partition, und jetzt eine 5gig primary
<jettex> nein stick leider keinen ;)
<jettex> und auch keine diskette -.-
<approach> Mein SMPlayer sagut mir dauern, "Error parsing commandline option "-osdlevel": Required parameter for option missing"
<approach> Frag mich nun wo der fehler is ;-/
<approach> Manpage sagt: -osdlevel <0-3> (MPLAYER only)
<approach> Specifies which mode the OSD should start in.
<sdx23> jettex: dann: Backup von den Daten haben, erste 1000MB von der Platte runter-dden, das iso-image drauf-dden, zur installation benutzen, die 1000MB vom Anfang wieder drauf-dden. Imho die einfachste Lösung.
<jettex> "dden"? sitze hier im winxp :O
<sdx23> hm, schlecht sowas.
<jettex> mit iso auf die primary entpacken wirds ja nicht getan sein oder?
<sdx23> Nicht entpacken. Direkt so drauf. Ohne Partitionstabelle oder MBR davor. Nur auf das reine Device. Das ist auch, was man mit USB-Sticks macht.
<sdx23> (neuerdings, das hat nicht immer so einfach funktioniert)
<jettex> ok ich kann nachvollziehen was du meinst, habe aber nicht den blassendsten schimmer wie ich das jetzt anstellen soll
<jettex> moment mir kommt grad eine idee
<jettex> besteht die umständliche möglichkeit -> ubuntu auf der 5 gig partition installieren, booten, von dem os aus irgendwie das os auf die notebookplatte u bekommen
<jettex> ansonsten steh ich jetzt mit meinem wissen an :S
<jette2> timeout -.-
<sdx23> jettex: Es gäbe auch dd für windows, wie man liest. Ich habe das nie benutzt und keine Ahnung, ob das gut funktionieren wird. Alternative Installationsmöglichkeiten: Platte aus dem Notebook ausbauen, an Linux behafteten PC anschließen und debootstrappen. Oder: Netzwerkinstall mit pxe. Oder: Auch die ext. HD installieren und von dort debootstrappen/direkt installieren.
<jette2> ok also auf die externe installieren, und dann von dort aus aufn laptop drauf ;)
<jette2> bin ja bis 6 in der früh im dienst, hab ja zeit für solche späßchen ^^
<jette2> danke für die hilfe!
<sdx23> np. Zu "direkt installieren" im letzten Punkt: Möglich dass das geht (dann, wenn es ein Installer-Paket gibt), sicher bin ich nicht.
<jette2> ich bin des rätsels lösung dank dir wenigstens einen schritt weiter! schade das man isos nicht direkt vom bios aus booten kann ;)
<jette2> @sdx23 mir ist noch was eingefallen. ist es möglich Grub in den MBR von der hdd zu installieren, und von dort aus die entpackte iso zu starten?
<sdx23> jette2: Grub mag nicht mit isos. Allenfalls Grub4Win, wenn ich recht erinnere. Allerdings war das ein grausamstes Gefrickel.
<jette2> naja wenn es einen vorkonfigurierten bootloader geben würde mit dem das ganze hinhaut (der entweder die iso, oder die entpackte iso erkennt und verwalten kann) wär das ganze viel einfacher. wer erklärt sich bereit zu coden? :D
<sdx23> Ich hab' ja gehört, gewisse Leute hätten bis morgen um 6 nichts zu tun ;) Allerdings wird's Offtopic, wir sollten den Kanal wechseln.
<x1o> hi kennt sich jemand mit myrescue aus? wie füge ich daten aus dem ersten durchgang mit denen aus dem zweiten durchgang zusammen?
<jettex> ;) falls das thema noch jemanden interessiert, hab grad nach 2 stunden google den link hier gefunden (und dank sdx23). danke für die hilfe, ich werd mal schaun ob das funktioniert. http://www.themudcrab.com/acronis_grub4dos.php
<jonnyS> hi
<surfhai> hey, ich such grad ddrescue aber im paket ddrescue ist dd_rescue und nicht ddrescue :D
<surfhai> ah, gddrescue wars
<apollo13> dd_rescue ist in ddrescue enthalten!
<surfhai> ja
<apollo13> g* klingt irgendwie nach ner grafischen variante
<surfhai> is aber scheinbar nicht
<apollo13> ah g mal für gnu und nicht gnome :þ
<Hodes_> hey leute, lohnt sich ubuntu auf netbooks?=
<Maex> Hi, versuche Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit auf meinem neuen PC zu installieren. Meldung "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported…". Was kann ich tun?
<jokrebel> ,hcl? Hodes_ Wenn Du kompatibilitätsfragen hast.
<shetlandpony> Hodes_ Wenn Du kompatibilitaetsfragen hast.: HCL ist die Hardware Compatibility List. Siehe http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/ und https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/ sowie http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbank
<Hodes_> ok danke, also compatibel scheint es zu sein :) danke
 * beaver74 kann sich Unity auf einem Netbook gut vorstellen
<sdx23> Maex: Wann kommt das?
<Maex> sdx23: Sofort… Von Ubuntu ist nix zu sehen
<sdx23> Maex: nach der Installation.
<Maex> sdx23: Nein, ich kann nicht einmal installieren
<sdx23> Aha. Hast du die CD auf Fehler geprüft?
<Maex> Achso, sorry. Ist auf einem USB-Stick
<sdx23> Das hindert dich auch nicht daran :)
<Maex> Wie mache ich das denn?
<jokrebel> gn8
<sdx23> oh, mein Fehler. Ja ansich gibt's den Menüpunkt beim Starten, aber da dein Ding nichtmal soweit kommt: md5sum der iso berechnen lassen und mit der, die auf der Webseite steht vergleichen.
<beaver74> Maex, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/md5sum
<Maex> Hab per torrent herunter geladen. Da kann es doch eigentlich zu keinen Fehlern kommen
<apollo13> Maex: aber das verhindert nicht dass du beim überspielen auf den usb stick mist baust
<beaver74> Maex, bist du nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/live-usb
<Maex> Jap. Hab per Startmedienersteller den Stick befüllt
<beaver74> Maex, würde den Stick löschen und es dann nochmal versuchen.. evtl. ist ja etwas schief gegangen. Du hattest 'usb-creator.exe' von der 11.04 verwendet?
<Maex> Ne, von einem anderen Ubuntu-PC
<beaver74> ah, ok
<beaver74> mach den Stick komplett platt, samt MBR mit dd löschen, dann die Daten nochmal drauf
<beaver74> wäre mein Vorschlag
<krnlyng> wie finde ich heraus welches packet dpkg-maintscript-helper nicht mag? ich bekomme die fehlermeldung "dpkg-maintscript-helper: error: couldn't identify the package" nach einem fehlgeschlagenen upgrade
<Maex> Die iso-Datei hat die richtige Prüfsumme
<jettex2> hey leute, kennt sich wer mit wubi aus?
<beaver74> Maex, wie apollo13 schon sagte, es kann etwas beim kopieren falsch gelaufen sein
<check> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WUBI
<ppq> jettex2: wubi erfreut sich hier keiner allzu großen beliebtheit, wenn du damit ein problem hast, fragst du am besten direkt im ubuntuusers forum - aber mal sehen, vielleicht findet sich ja wer:
<ppq> ,frag? jettex2
<shetlandpony> jettex2: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Maex> Ich bin grad dabei es noch mal zu kopieren
<jettex2> oki danke :) naja hab im moment leider keine andere möglichkeit als mit wubi zu einem lauffähigen ubuntu zu kommen auf dem ersatzlaptop (kein usb stick in der nähe, keine livecd) nur ne iso im virtuellen laufwerk ... und wenn wubi arbeitet kommt so ziemlich zum schluss der fehler coercing to unicode: need string or buffer, nonetype found
<check> im archlinux irc channel ist's wenigstens nicht ganz so langweilig
<Maex> Ok, Leute. Jetzt funktionierts!
<Maex> Danke :)
<beaver74> schön, viel Spass Maex 
<mpathy> Hi Ihr.. Kennt sich hier jemand mit Jabber Servern aus? Welchen kann man empfehlen? ejabberd, prosody, openfire, etc.?
<mpathy> sorry war kurz weg
<mpathy> Hat jemand was geschrieben? ;)
<beaver74> mpathy, nein, noch keine Antwort
<mpathy> Der Server wird hauptsächlich von einem Webclient aus angesprochen.
<mpathy> Man soll sich registrieren, und das soll man am besten da die Leute unbedarft sind, selbst über ein Webinterface machen können.. Wenn das ein Webclient schon kann, okay, kann aber auch ein extra Fensterchen sein vom Server Webinterface..
<alxxor> wie starte ich denn den silc clienten? in der shell findet er den befehl nit obwohl alle pakete installiert sind
<alxxor> frueher hab ich einfach "silc" in die shell getippert und dann liefs
<alxxor> in der faq und den manuals und dokus steht alles nur nich wie ich den client starte
<vectory> alxxor: schau mal in synapzic, welche dateien wo installiert sind
<handtuch> moin , kennst jemand ne möglichkeit wie man per internettelefonie aus der console nen anruf startet  ?
<musca> handtuch: google sagt: sipsak, pjsua, linphone-nox 
<bekks> prost
<Hodes> hey leute. ich hab gerade mal kubuntu netbook edition getestet. bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob ubuntu oder kubuntu netbook edition. hab wie gesagt ein netbook. kann mir einer erfahrungen mitteilen, wie sich die beiden varianten verhalten bei netbooks?
<bekks> Exakt identisch.
<bekks> Der Unterschied ist einfach nur, dass du in der ersten Variante Gnome, und in der zweiten Variante KDE vorinstalliert hast. Was Du dann aber letztlich installierst und benutzt, ist deine Entscheidung.
<Hodes> bekks: jap das ist mir bewusst, dass es nur die desktop unterschiede sind, meine frage war ja daher eher, welche erfahrungen jemand im zusammenhang mit netbook sammeln konnte?!
<bekks> Hodes: Gute und schlechte. Aber die haben allesamt weder was mit Linux oder mit Gnome oder KDE zu tun.
<Hodes> bekks: gut, hilft mir aber nicht weite
<dAnjou> Hodes: erfahrungssammelei ist in diesem channel nicht wirklich angebracht. hier werden nur konkrete probleme behandelt.
<dAnjou> Hodes: vllt. hilft man dir in #ubuntu-de-offtopic weiter
<Hodes> k dann probier da mal mein glück
#ubuntu-de 2011-09-25
<ring1> könnt ihr mir sagen, weshalb gparted beim formatieren als ext4 zusätzlich die optionen '-j -O extent' zusätzlich als option nutzt, obwohl diese bei den default werten schon genutzt werden?
<bekks> weil das so eingestellt ist (hardcoded).
<ring1> könnte doch eigentlich auch weggelassen werden oder sehe ich das falsch?
<bekks> Könnte, ja.
<ring1> ok :)
<Zerou> moin
<cybertron> moin, ich versuch gerade ein samba mit ldap aufzubauen, ich hab mir dazu diverse tutorials angeschaut aber es scheitert immer beim hinzufügen der der admin Rolle quasi sobald ich ein ldif adden will bekomm ich nach dem passwort "ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)" der Grund dafür schein google nach sehr viele haben zu können
<jokrebel> Hi
<alles-wird-gut> hi, was tun bei http://paste.ubuntu.com/696596/
<alles-wird-gut> bittte nicht nach #cinerella verschieben :/
<dadrc> Warum spanisch?
<hdp> Lösung: Fehlermeldung bei Google eingeben, dann auf den ersten Link klicken.
<jokrebel> alles-wird-gut: Wann erscheint diese Meldung (beim Aufruf von was)?
<alles-wird-gut> gute frage, bei apt-get install cinerella kommt das einfach...
<papachaotica> weiß jemand wie man google contacts in mutt automatisiert aktuell halten kann
<jokrebel> alles-wird-gut: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/cinelerra kennst Du?
<alles-wird-gut> jo, so habe ich das installiert. starten tut es auch, aber immer wenn ich sjetzt sudo apt-get upgrade mache, kommt diese meldung
<jokrebel> alles-wird-gut: Mach mal vorher ein " sudo apt-get update " und dann erst das "sudo apt-get upgrade " und paste das dann mal (aber bitte komplett.
<approach> mein system friert sich des öfteren ein, davor hab ich ram + grafikkarte gecheckt, laut syslog liegt es an dem pulseaudio
<approach> hat jemand eine idee?
<alles-wird-gut> jokrebel; http://paste.ubuntu.com/696614/
<jokrebel> alles-wird-gut: Ich hätte gerne _alles_ gesehn (auch die Befehle und auch die Ausgabe von Update)
<alles-wird-gut> achso
<alles-wird-gut> mom
<jokrebel> alles-wird-gut: Eventuell ist hier (im letzten Post) Deine Lösung http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/fehler-beim-bearbeiten-von-lintian/?flavour=mobile
<shetlandpony> jokrebel's url: http://tinyurl.com/663znc3 | ubuntuusers.de
<alles-wird-gut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/696616/
<alles-wird-gut> ahh thx
<alles-wird-gut> kann ich eigentlich irgendwie überdimensional startende fenster bei gnome 2.30. 2 unterdrücken, manchmal kommt es vor, das die Fenster über den Rand hiaus preschen,  und ich nicht mehr an den ok oder abbrechen button komme :/
<k1l_> welche auflösung hast du denn? netbook?
<k1l_> ich glaube das kann man nicht begrenzen, aber mit alt gedrückt kann man die fenster verschieben, sodass man drankommt
<approach> mein system friert sich des öfteren ein, davor hab ich ram + grafikkarte gecheckt, laut syslog liegt es an dem pulseaudio
<approach> hat jemand eine idee?
<approach> vielleicht liegt an dem kernel?
<jokrebel> approach: "laut syslog liegt es an dem pulseaudio" vielleicht steht dort in der Gegend ja noch mehr. Paste doch dieses Syslog mal und mach uns schlauer…
<approach> jokrebel,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/696628/
<approach> zeil 3618
<jokrebel> approach: Was macht Dich so sicher, dass diese Zeile Deinen PC zum einfrieren bringt (und was verstehst Du überhaupt unter einfrieren)? Kannst Du mit STRG+ALT+F2 noch auf die Konsole wechseln? Reagieren die NUM/CAPS/SCROLL-LEDs noch auf die entsprechenden Tastendrücke? Sagt Dir Magic-SysRequest was (Suchmaschine kann helfen)? …
<approach> jokrebel, das switchen zum anderen fenster war nicht möglich  mittels strg+alt+f2, den magic-sysrequest hab ich nicht ausprobiert :-/
<approach> jokrebel, wenn der xserver abstürzen sollte, dann würde ich noch in die zweite screen sitzung switchen können :-/
<jokrebel> ?
<approach> hmm, solangsam bin ich verzweifelt, ich weiß nicht wirklich woran es leigt
<approach> liegt
<jokrebel> approach: Welches Ubuntu nutzt Du? "lsb_release -a" pasten ggf.
<approach> Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS
<approach> ^ lucid
<jokrebel> approach: Welche Grafikkarte? Welcher Treiber?
<approach> Hatte zuvor ATI HD2600 (flgrx), die habe ich gestern gewechselt zu Nvidia GT 440 (nvidia-current driver)
<approach> dachte das es wegen der Grafikkarte liegt
<approach> wobei ich betohnen muss ich habe Tv-Out eingerichtet
<jokrebel> approach: "gestern gewechselt" und seitdem die Probleme. Oder gewechselt _wegen_ den schon vorher vorhandenen Problemen?
<approach> gewechselt wegen den vorhandenen problemen
<approach> die probleme sind wie zuvor immer noch vorhanden
<jokrebel> approach: Mal ohne Effekte probiert?
<approach> Ja die habe ich bereits deaktiviert als standard
<jokrebel> approach: Und tritt der Fehler vielleicht dann auf wenn Du den Browser (vielleicht mit Flash) benutzt?
<approach> jokrebel, gute frage, ab und zu hatte ich flash sachen noch laufen gehabt im hintergrund
 * jokrebel ist wegen ähnlichen Problemen (auch auf nem Lucid-Rechner) vor einiger Zeit von Firefox auf Chromium umgestiegen.
<approach> jokrebel, meTWO
<approach> ;)
<approach> jokrebel, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/nvidia/nvidia#Kurzzeitig-schwarzer-Monitor-bei-Flash-Inhalten-auf-Webseiten
<shetlandpony> approach's url: http://tinyurl.com/6gy82as |        nvidia › Nvidia › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de     
<approach> mal ausprobieren
<approach> jokrebel, nun muss ich warten bis die kiste abschmiert ;)
<papachaotica> einfach den dicken kondensator dierekt neber der cpu ausloeten, dann schmiert sie sicher bald ab
<deem> papachaotica: warum nicht direkt die cpu rauslöten? *hrhr*
<irn_strk> Halli Hallo
<irn_strk> kann mir wer hier mal auf die Schnelle sagen, wie ich im Terminal mir die Kernelversion ausgeben lassen kann?
<KojiroAK> irn_strk, uname -r
<irn_strk> supi
<irn_strk> ich danke dir
<KojiroAK> np
<bkerensa> Es ist ein Ubuntu User, der Hilfe braucht in Deutsch (Excuse Google Translate)
<bkerensa> ;)
<vifitor> hallo
<bkerensa> vifitor: Many germans here for you :D
<vifitor> thats nice
<vifitor> wie komme ich mit ubuntu ins internet?
<irn_strk> Firefox?
<irn_strk> oder willst du eine Netzwerkverbindung herstellen?
<vifitor> netzwerkverbindung herstellen
<jokrebel> vifitor: Netzwerkkabel anstecken und lossurfen.
<vifitor> wireless lan
<vifitor> mit nem notebook
<irn_strk> Netzwerk suchen anklicken, Passwort eintippen und lossurfen
<vifitor> wie finde ich herrraus ob mein netzwerkadapter ubuntu unterstützt?
<vifitor> auf dem pc sind sowohl windows als auch ubuntu
<vifitor> windows funktioniert internet
<vifitor> ubuntu nicht
<Fuchs> vifitor: Konsole auf, iwlist scan, sollte Resultate liefern. Wenn nicht: sagen, dann schauen wir warum. 
<Fuchs> vifitor: ansonsten findest Du hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/networkmanager  noch weitere Informationen
<vifitor> bringt keine resultate
<vifitor> lo interface doesnt support scanning
<jokrebel> vifitor: USB-Stick?
<vifitor> eth0 interface doesnt support scanning
<vifitor> hab grad keinen
<Fuchs> vifitor: gut, dann schauen wir weiter. Weisst Du, was das fuer eine Netzwerkkarte ist, oder sollen wir nachschauen? 
<vifitor> eth1 no scan results
<vifitor> wie wollt ihr den nachschauen? :p
<Fuchs> lspci und / oder lsusb 
<vifitor> intel (r) pro/wireless lan2100 3b mini pci adapter
<irn_strk> vifitor, guck mal hier evtl. hilft dir das hier weiter.
<irn_strk> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/networkmanager
<vifitor> also den hab ich durch winows rausgefunden
<vifitor> 1394 netzweradapter broadcom 440x 10/100 integrated controller intel (r) pro/wireless lan2100 3b mini pci adapter
<Fuchs> das Geraet laeuft mit dem ipw2100 Treiber
<vifitor> dh?
<Fuchs> vifitor: kannst Du mal ein   lsmod | egrep -i "ipw|iwl"  in eine Konsole packen? 
<vifitor> du meinst ich solls genauso in meine konsole schreiben?
<Fuchs> ja, meine ich 
<vifitor> zugriff auf mod nicht möglich; datei oder verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Fuchs> genau so heisst: genau so. 
<Fuchs> Ohne leerzeichen somit
<vifitor> ok nochmal
<Fuchs> mach vielleicht copy & paste
<Fuchs> (wenn der Treiber geladen ist, dann wuerde vermutlich ein einfaches ifconfig up auf eth1 reichen, aber ich schiesse ungern ins Blaue) 
<vifitor> ipw2100     77368 0
<vifitor> libipw ..
<vifitor> ist alles wichtig?
<Fuchs> wenn es mehr als 3 Zeilen sind: in einen pastebin
<Fuchs> aber das gefaellt mir eigentlich schon recht gut 
<vifitor> 4 zeilen
<Fuchs> probier mal folgendes (wenn es nicht geht, dann schauen wir weiter):   sudo ifconfig eth1 up; sleep 3; iwlist scan 
<vifitor> ?
<vifitor> sudo password for admin
<vifitor> -d
<jokrebel> ,sudo? vifitor
<shetlandpony> vifitor: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Fuchs> da duerftest Du dann Dein Passwort eingeben
<vifitor> siocsifflags operation not possible due to RF-kill
<Fuchs> aha, dann ist die Netzwerkkarte ueber einen Schalter deaktiviert
<vifitor> sie leuchtet aber
<vifitor> so schalter aktiviert
<Fuchs> das ist schoen fuer sie, mach trotzdem mal ein    rfkill list 
<vifitor> nochmal?
<Fuchs> hast Du schon? 
<vifitor> jo jetzt schon
<vifitor> soft blocked no
<vifitor> hard blocked yes
<Fuchs> Der scheint sich ziemlich sicher zu sein, dass die deaktiviert ist via hardware schalter. 
<Fuchs> Was ist das fuer ein Notebook? 
<vifitor> amilo
<Fuchs> Du koenntest ein rfkill unblock  versuchen
<vifitor> fujitsu computers siemens
<vifitor> where identifier is the indes no. of an rfkill switch or one of:
<vifitor> <inx>all wifi wlan bluetooth uwb ultrawideband wimay wwan gps fm
<vifitor> usage: rfkill options command
<vifitor> options:
<vifitor> --version show version (0.4-1(ubuntu))
<vifitor> commands
<vifitor> help
<vifitor> event
<vifitor> list identifier
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<jokrebel> ,enter? vifitor
<shetlandpony> vifitor: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<vifitor> block identifier
<Fuchs> bitte nicht mehr als 3 Zeilen hier rein, danke
<bekks> ,nopaste? vifitor 
<shetlandpony> vifitor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org [paste]
<Fuchs> vifitor: dann gib halt einen index an, duerfte wohl 0 sein.  Also  rfkill unblock 0 
<vifitor> sry^
<vifitor> keine reaktion
<Fuchs> keine Reaktion ist gut, 
<Fuchs> anschliessend schauen, ob das sudo ifconfig eth1 up  geht 
<waterstorm> welche sicherheitsmaßnahmen sollte man vornehmen, um einen server, welche rper dyndns erreichbar sein soll, abzusichern ? dienste: Teamspeak 2 und Vsftpd
<bekks> waterstorm: das NEtzwerkkabel ziehen. ;) Nein, im Ernst - iptables ist das Mittel der Wahl.
<bekks> Und chrooting der ftp user.
<Fuchs> waterstorm: mal abgesehen von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Sicherheit    << Alle Dienste zu, die nicht benoetigt werden. Diejenigen, die benoetigt werden, so gut wie moeglich konfigurieren
<Fuchs> vsftp die User in ein chroot packen, teamspeak kenne ich zu wenig 
<waterstorm> standardmä0ßig sind ja keine ports offen
<waterstorm> die ports werden ja nur geöffnet, wenn ein dienst startet
<vifitor> siocsifflags: operation not possible due to 
<waterstorm> was genau müsste ich mittels iptables noch einstellen?
<Fuchs> vifitor: gut, anders 
<vifitor> RF-kill
<subz3r0> moin
<Fuchs> vifitor: sudo modprobe -r ipw2100; sudo modprobe ipw2100 disable=0; sleep 3; dmesg | tail -n 20 
<Fuchs> vifitor: und was da ausgegeben wird _NICHT_ hier in den Kanal, sondern in einen pastebin
<vifitor> was ist pastebin?
<subz3r0> Hab nen Problem mit der 11.04. Wenn ich das System runterfahre, dann steht da was von "stopping early crypto disk - FAIL" im zweiten anlauf steht dann ok( es handelt sich um nen komplett verschlüsseltes system. /home /root /swap sind crypted und liegen in einem lvm)
<Fuchs> ,paste? vifitor 
<shetlandpony> vifitor: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<waterstorm> würde eine konfiguration wie diese ausreichen? http://www.rrze.uni-erlangen.de/dienste/arbeiten-rechnen/linux/sicherheit/firewall-mit-iptables.shtml
<shetlandpony> waterstorm's url: http://tinyurl.com/67reyfy | RRZE - Sicherheit unter Linux: Firewall mit iptables
<waterstorm> wenn man noch die dienste ftp (per ssl) und teamspeak durch die firewall lassen würde?
<vifitor> Paste #482147
<vifitor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/482147/
<oregano4> sorry der Lubuntuchannel ist anscheinend ein wenig eingeschlafen darum frage ich hier, weiß jemand wie ich den Login-Hintergrund ändern kann?
<Fuchs> vifitor: das sind nicht 20 Zeilen
<caltio> hi, ich brauche mal eure Hilfe :) . Ich verwende als Oberfläche Unity 3d und hätte gerne das ich im Dash meine Musik etz. suchen kann. Das ist ja an sich kein Problem. Aber bei mir ist meine Musik, Videos, Dokumente etz. auf ein WHS (Windows Home server 2008) gespeichert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das, das Dash auf dem WHS sucht?
<Fuchs> vifitor: spricht etwas dagegen, den ganzen Output da reinzupacken? Danke. 
<vifitor> ich muss alles mit hand abtippen.. brauchst du was bestimmtes, sonst dauert es
<caltio> oregano4: hoffe das hilft dir http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mngtGx7p1TM
<shetlandpony> caltio's youtube link:  Ubuntu 10.10: Login-Screen austauschen - YouTube 
<Fuchs> vifitor: irgend etwas, das auf moegliche Fehler  hinweist? Wenn nein: listet rfkill den noch immer als blocked? 
<vifitor> ne weist nichts auf fehler hin
<oregano4> Mal schauen ob man das Video so umsetzen kann unter Lubuntu ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung davon
<Fuchs> oregano4: weisst Du rein zufaellig welcher DM da laeuft? 
<oregano4> DM?
<vifitor> wie listet man nochmal rfkill?
<oregano4> Wasndas?
<Fuchs> oregano4: Login manager, gdm, xdm, kdm, entrance, ...
<Fuchs> vifitor: rfkill list 
<oregano4> wenn ich mich nicht irre gdm
<Fuchs> oregano4: dann waere es relativ trivial mit sudo -u gdm; gnome-appearance-properties  moeglich, siehe dazu: 
<Fuchs> ,gdm? oregano4 
<shetlandpony> oregano4, GDM ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GDM - Weitere Infos im query ...
<vifitor> 1: ohy0: wireless Lan soft blocked: no hard blocked:yes
<vifitor> keine veränderung
<Fuchs> vifitor: das ist dann eher schlecht. Sicher, dass das nicht irgendwo einen killswitch hat? 
<Fuchs> vifitor: ansonsten braeuchte ich mal das _genaue_ Laptopmodell
<caltio> ich glaub lubuntu verwendet LXDM was mein video tipp nutzlos macht :( 
<vifitor> was ist killswitch?
<Fuchs> vifitor: ein schalter, mit dem man Wireless deaktivieren kann
<vifitor> doch den gibt es, aber ich habe ihn angemacht
<Fuchs> vifitor: entweder eine Fn+irgendwas Tastenkombination und / oder ein Schiebe/Kipp/Drueckschalter am Geraet
<Fuchs> [15:51:34] <Fuchs> vifitor: ansonsten braeuchte ich mal das _genaue_ Laptopmodell
<vifitor> fujitsu computers siemens amilo
<Fuchs> das ist nicht das genaue Modell, amilo ist eine Reihe, davon gibt es ein paar Dutzend
<vifitor> wo finde ich den modeltyp herraus?
<vifitor> modelname: fb2l
<vifitor> amilo m 7400
<waterstorm> kennt sich hier jemand gut mit iptables aus?
<bekks> ,frag? waterstorm 
<shetlandpony> waterstorm: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<Fuchs> vifitor: gem. http://tuukka.iki.fi/linux/amilo.html  braucht man einen weiteren Treiber, um das Ding in Gang zu setzen
<Fuchs> vifitor: scheint kein unbekanntes Problem, siehe auch: http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?13746-Kein-WLAN-unter-9.3-auf-Amilo-M-7400
<shetlandpony> Fuchs's url: http://tinyurl.com/66hlakn |  Kein WLAN unter 9.3 auf Amilo M 7400
<caltio> weiß keiner wie man das bei unity einstellt ?
<oregano4> Lubuntu nutzt LXDM, mein Fehler :D
<Fuchs> vifitor: und angeblich kann ein   sudo modprobe fsam7400 radio=1   helfen 
<vifitor> jo :D
<vifitor> hard blocked ist weg
<vifitor> und jetzt?
<Fuchs> jetzt solltest Du es verwenden koennen
<Fuchs> das willst Du uebrigens noch automatisieren, 
<Fuchs> ,kernelmodule? vifitor 
<shetlandpony> vifitor, Kernelmodule ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Kernelmodule - Weitere Infos im query ...
<caltio> oregano4: ich glaub wenn du /etc//xdg/lxdm/lxdm.conf öffnest kannst du in der zeile bg=/usr/share/backgrounds/mint-lxde/Talento-1.jpg speichere davor aber eine Kopie 
<Fuchs> schau da, wie man das automatisch macht, oder alternativ via: 
<Fuchs> ,autostart? vifitor 
<shetlandpony> vifitor, autostart ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autostart
<Fuchs> sonst ist es naemlich nach dem naechsten Neustart wieder weg
<vifitor> ok danke
<vifitor> aber ins internet komme ich immer noch nicht
<Fuchs> naeh, aber jetzt solltest Du Dich zu einem Netzwerk verbinden koennen
<vifitor> wie gebe ich ssid und den key ein?
<Fuchs> via Networkmanager
<Fuchs> ,networkmanager? vifitor immer noch: 
<shetlandpony> Sorry Fuchs, ich weiss leider noch nichts ueber networkmanager
<Fuchs> *seufz*
<Fuchs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/networkmanager  << so
<vifitor> ^
<oregano4> ich finde so etwas "/etc/xdg/lubuntu/lxdm/lxdm.conf" dort aber keine Zeile mit "bg=Pfad/zum/Bild"
<vifitor> wie erstelle ich einen starter?
<vifitor> denn der network manager ist nicht im pannel
<Fuchs> vifitor: welche Version von Ubuntu in welcher Version? 
<Fuchs> aeh
<Fuchs> Version: im Sinne von Zahl, zweites: im Sinne von Ubuntu / Kubuntu / Lubuntu
<vifitor> die neuste version
<Fuchs> *seufz* 
<vifitor> ubuntu
<Fuchs> Gnome oder Unity? 
<Fuchs> wie dem auch sei, mit nm-applet sollte sich das Ding starten lassen, falls es nicht schon laeuft 
<vifitor> unity glaub
<vifitor> es läuft schon
<vifitor> wo sehe ich die verschiedenen netzwerke?
<Fuchs> draufklicken 
<vifitor> gibts bei mir nicht im pannel
<Fuchs> dann wuerde ich schauen, ob ggf. der systray im Panel fehlt. Den kann man via Rechtsklick hinzufuegen
<Fuchs> Benachrichtigungsabschnitt oder so
<vifitor> oder wie schaut das gesuchte zeichen aus?
<vifitor> ich hab so nen viertel von nem kreis als zeichen
<vifitor> jo ich glaub ich verstehs
<vifitor> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/482156/
<vifitor> also ich verstehe warums nicht funktioniert
<Fuchs> bleh
<Fuchs> starte mal den networkmanager dienst neu, 
<Fuchs> der scheint immer noch die Karte als via killswitch deaktiviert zu sehen
<Fuchs> oh, 
<Fuchs> und vorher ein  sudo ifconfig eth1 up 
<vifitor> nicht möglich weil schon wieder hard blocked, ich geh die schritte nochmal durch
<caltio> ich brauche mal eure Hilfe :) . Ich verwende als Oberfläche Unity 3d und hätte gerne das ich im Dash meine Musik etz. suchen kann. Das ist ja an sich kein Problem. Aber bei mir ist meine Musik, Videos, Dokumente etz. auf ein WHS (Windows Home server 2008) gespeichert. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das, das Dash auf dem WHS sucht?
<oregano4> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass mein Homeverzeichniss "dicht" ist solange ich nicht eingelogt bin, oder kann ich für den Login-Hintergrund auch das Homeverzeichniss benutzen?
<boern> hallo, kann mir jemand sagen was das bedeuten soll: Kein exklusiver Zugriff möglich. Dies bedeutet üblicherweise, dass die Aktualisierungsverwaltung oder eine andere Paketverwaltung, wie z.B. Synaptic, apt-get oder aptitude, bereits läuft. Bitte beenden Sie zuerst die laufende Anwendung.
<boern> ich will ein update machen und dann kommt sowas
<Fuchs> oregano4: wenn es verschluesselt ist, dann ist es dicht
<Fuchs> oregano4: dann wuerde ich das Bild irgendwo sonst hinlegen, /usr/share/backgrounds zum Bleistift 
<bekks> boern: Das bedeutet, dass die Aktualisierungsverwaltung oder die Paketverwaltung aktuell schon laufen.
<Fuchs> boern: ganz einfach, es laeuft schon eine Paketverwaltung
<Fuchs> boern: mach die zu 
<boern> ja es läuft im pannel und wenn ich das aufmache kommt immer diese meldung:
<boern> Das Softwareverzeichnis ist beschädigt
<boern> Das Installieren oder Entfernen von Software ist gegenwärtig nicht möglich. Bitte verwenden Sie die Synaptic Paketverwaltung oder führen Sie »sudo apt-get install -f« in einer Befehlszeile aus, um dieses Problem zu beheben.
<Fuchs> dann mach das im Panel zu 
<Fuchs> dann ein Terminal auf, und da obigen Befehl 
<vifitor> wo finde ich die datei modules?
<boern> kann mir nochmal jmd die seite schicken wo ich meine terminal ausgaben posten kann? weil ich will hier nicht alles zuspammen
<Fuchs> /etc/ 
<Fuchs> ,paste? boern 
<shetlandpony> boern: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten (No)Paste-Service abgelegt werden. Nutze http://paste.pocoo.org
<vifitor> und wo find ich etc?
<Fuchs> vifitor: /
<Fuchs> vifitor: / ist die Dateisystemwurzel, also die unterste ebene 
<niklasfi> hallo, habt ihr tipps für eine linux-install-party?
<Fuchs> niklasfi: ggf. eher in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :) 
<boern> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/482160/ das kommt wenn ich den befehl "sudo apt-get install -f" eingebe..  aber die aktualisierungs verwaltung hab ich schon geschlossen..
<niklasfi> Fuchs: ok
<Fuchs> boern:  sudo lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/
<vifitor> ich weis trotzdem nicht wie ich die finde.. im dateinsystem? bei amin?
<oregano4> :(
<boern> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/482161/ passt das?
<boern> aja ich hab lubuntu aber da is ja nicht viel unterschied denk ich mal
<Fuchs> vifitor: im Dateisystem, ja 
<Fuchs> boern: da laeuft irgendwo noch eine Instanz von apt-get 
<oregano4> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/lxdm.1.html
<Fuchs> boern: mach die zu. Wenn Du nicht weisst, wo: rebooten. 
<Fuchs> (oder via kill toeten, aber das halte ich fuer unklug) 
<oregano4> da ist ja dat BG dingen
<boern> das problem ist ja, dass das immer wieder da is wenn ich neustarte
<Fuchs> boern: gut, dann kill es halt
<boern> und wie heißt das im taskmanager?
<boern> will nix falsches killen
<oregano4> Von bg=/usr/share/backgrounds/default.png nach bg=/usr/share/backgrounds/2011-09-25-bg.jpg geändert
<BlackRed> hi
<Fuchs> boern: apt-get oder dpkg
<Fuchs> wobei damit dann definitiv die Paketdatenbank hin geht. Aber da die eh schon kaputt ist ...
<BlackRed> ich bräuchte echtzeit hilfe für eine tripleboot installation
<vifitor> wie komme ich zu einem editor mit rootrechten?
<BlackRed> natty oneric und windows 7
<Fuchs> vifitor: gksudo gedit
<BlackRed> windows 7 und natty hab ich schon
<Fuchs> ,sudo? vifitor 
<shetlandpony> vifitor: Mit sudo erlangt man kurzzeitig Administratorrechte. Falsch eingesetzt kann man sich damit aber auch das System nachhaltig zerstoeren. Daher bitte vor der Verwendung den folgenden Artikel lesen *und* verstehen und sudo nur einsetzen, wenn es Sinn macht und nicht pauschal bei jeder Fehlermeldung. Weitere Infos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<Fuchs> ,einsteiger? vifitor 
<shetlandpony> vifitor, Einsteiger ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger - Weitere Infos im query ...
<BlackRed> ich will jetzt oneric dazuinstallieren
<oregano4> Im guten alten Quake3 ist es so das man keine jpegs benutzen darf die immer schärfer werden
<vifitor> um das zu lesen brauche ich internet :-/
<Fuchs> BlackRed: das sollte gehen, Du musst Dir dann halt einfach nur ueberlegen, ob Du den Grub von oneiric oder den von natty nutzn willst. 
<vifitor> danach gerne :D
<BlackRed> genau da hänge ich
<Fuchs> BlackRed: da Oneiric aber noch nicht released worden ist, gibt es Hilfe dazu nicht hier, sondern in #ubuntu-de-+1 
<Fuchs> aeh
<BlackRed> genauer gesagt ich hänge bei der manuellen partitionierung
<Fuchs> BlackRed: da Oneiric aber noch nicht released worden ist, gibt es Hilfe dazu nicht hier, sondern in #ubuntu-de+1 
<Fuchs> so stimmts 
<BlackRed> ah okay, danke
<Fuchs> vifitor: oh, stimmt. gksudo gedit  in dem Fall 
<Fuchs> vifitor: weil Du ja unmoeglich von hier aus lesen kannst
<Fuchs> hier, wo Du internet hast 
<BlackRed> schade, da ist keiner
<Fuchs> da sind 20 Leute, aber an einem Sonntag muss man nicht innert 2 Minuten eine Antwort erwarten
<BlackRed> achso...dann bedeutet weiß also doch anwesend
<BlackRed> komm nicht ganz klar mit den irc programm
<vifitor> also gebe ich als kernmodul die zeile an die du mir vorhin gegeben hast?
<BlackRed> sorry
<Fuchs> vifitor: nur den Namen, und dann drunter die Option
<vifitor> ?
<vifitor> ich les den artikel nochmal
<Fuchs> vifitor: also in die /etc/modules gehoert eine Zeile mit dem Inhalt: fsam7400
<Fuchs> (nur das, genau so, keine Abstaende, kein # am Anfang, nur dieses Wort. Auf eine eigene, neue Zeile) 
<Fuchs> vifitor: in die /etc/modprobe.conf  (ggf. neu erstellen) gehoert ein    options fsam7400 radio=1
<Fuchs> ebenfalls genau so, ebenfalls auf eine eigene Zeile
<Gaertner> hallo
<Gaertner> mein Ubuntu 11.04 wil nicht mehr starten
<vifitor> ist modprobe.d das gleiche?
<vifitor> ok nein
<dadrc> Gaertner, seit wann? Welche Fehler? (usw)
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Fehlermeldungen?
<Gaertner> ich kreige beim booten ein auswahlfenster
<jokrebel> Gaertner: …in dem steht…
<Gaertner> ubnutu, mit Linux 2.6.38-11-generic und ubnutu, mit Linux 2.6.38-11-generic (Wiederherstellungsmodus)
<BlackRed> dann wählst du das erste aus..
<BlackRed> das ist vollkommen normal
<Gaertner> mach ich mal
<Gaertner> ich kriege jetzt ein schwarzen bildschirm und es geht nicht weiter
<BlackRed> wart noch einen augenblick
<Gaertner> habe nur ein unterstrich
<vifitor> nach neustart ist das menu endlich da und ubuntu versucht sich zu verbinden
<vifitor> aber anschließend trennt er sich sofort wieder
<vifitor> oder die verbindug ist zu schlecht
<Fuchs> oder das Passwort falsch 
<vifitor> ok
<Fuchs> wenn das Dein Netz ist, dann waere ein netter erster Schritt das kurzzeitige Deaktivieren der Verschluesselung um zu schauen, ob es denn ueberhaupt tut
<oregano4> so danke allen, das Lubuntu-LXDE-Anmeldebildschirm-Hintergrund-Problem ist gelöst :D
<vifitor> und wie gebe ich das passwort nochmal ein?
<vifitor> ne kann ich leider net machen
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Das ann schon mal auch dauern…
<Fuchs> vifitor: sollte eigentlich automagisch ein Fenster kommen, wenn Du auf ein verschluesseltest Netzwerk klickst
<Gaertner> ich habe noch garnicht gesagt seit wann ich das habe 
<Gaertner> seite heute
<Gaertner> gestern war es noch ok
<Fuchs> wenn nicht: Du kannst mit einem Rechtsklick auf das Symbol die Einstellungen oeffnen, in denen Du die Verbindungen verwalten kannst
<Fuchs> vifitor: da drn hast Du eine Liste von Netzwerken, da nimmst Du Deins, editierst es, packst das Passwort in das passende Textfeld
<vifitor> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh danke danke dankeschön :D es funkts
<vifitor> super job machst du da :D
<Fuchs> wunderbar :) 
<dadrc> Gaertner, 1. weiterhin nur schwarz? 2. Gestern irgendwas am Rechner geändert? Updates? Zeug deinstalliert?
<Fuchs> schade, dass es so kompliziert sein musste. Scheint, dass Siemens bei dem Modell etwas geschlampt hat, dass so viel noetig ist, nur um die Karte anzukriegen. 
<Fuchs> vifitor: vielleicht solltest Du, so lange ich noch hier bin (ca. 20 Minuten) einen Reboot machen und schauen, ob die Einstellungen das ueberleben
<Gaertner> ja die tastatur
<Fuchs> wenn nicht, schauen wir uns das noch an, sonst ist gut
<Gaertner> und es immer noch schwarz
<Fuchs> vifitor: und dann empfehle ich Dir, wenn Du mal wenig zu tun hast, das Lesen des Einsteigerartikels im Wiki. Der ist sehr hilfreich
<Gaertner> mit unterstrich
<vifitor> jo mach ich, danke
<vifitor> schönen tag noch
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Was sagen die Tastatur-LEDs?
<Gaertner> das ist ein lepptop
<Gaertner> und wenn ich mal den andren punkt darunter nhme
<Gaertner> nehme
<jokrebel> kann nicht schaden.
<Gaertner> ich versucht es mal
<Gaertner> ich versuch es mal
<Gaertner> es stockt
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Und Du hast keine Anzeigen/LEDs für NUM/CAPS/SCROLL?
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Was passiert beim drücken von der Tastenkombination STRG+ALT+F1?
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Bei Rechnern von mir hab ich das auch hin und wieder mit dem blinkenden Unterstrich - nach _mehreren_ Minuten bootet er dann aber doch noch ganz normal.
<Gaertner> leb leuchtet
<Gaertner> haber es geht nicht weiter
<Gaertner> und mit STRG+Alt+F1 passiert nix
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Wenn Du die entsprechende Taste drückst, geht die LED dann aus?
<Gaertner> ja
<Gaertner> (1.109585) (<c100367e>) ? kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
<PBeck> hi
<Gaertner> da geht es nicht weiter
<bekks> Gaertner: Und was geschah vorher?
<bekks> Steht da was von kernel panic?
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Ist da vielleicht auch eine LED für die Festplatte? Blinkt die unregelmäßig?
<Gaertner> ja und nein
<bekks> Da steht was von kernel panic?
<bekks> Dann wird die Kiste nichts mehr tun :)
<jokrebel> bekks: Grad gings noch um "Bildschirm bleibt schwarz" (ohne Fehlermeldung)…
<bekks> Ja, und jetzt sieht er halt "kernel panic" :)
<Gaertner> kann ich den den kernel wiederestelen
<Gaertner> wiederstellen
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Ich würd da als erstes mal versuchen mit LiveCD zu booten. Ne Kernel-Panic kommt gern auch mal von defekter Hardware.
<Gaertner> das kann ich
<Gaertner> habe mir die schon heruntergeladen
<cybertron> moin http://www.schirmacher.de/display/INFO/OpenLDAP+installieren+und+konfigurieren <--diesen dialog hab ich nach dem ersten install bekommen und abgebrochen wie krieg ich den wieder so aufgerufen? mit dem befehl wie er da steht bekomm ich nur einen ganz genringen teil dieses wizard, neu install und löschen usw hat nichts gebracht
<dadrc> cybertron, probier mal dpkg-reconfigure -plow slapd
<dadrc> low sollte zwar eigentlich Standardwert sein, aber wer weiß
<cybertron> dadrc: das selbe, ich kann nur auswählen ob db gelösche nwerden soll nach dem deinstallieren welche ldap version ich nutzen will
<cybertron> ich bekomm ldap einfach nicht zum laufen
<dadrc> Ah, hier steht's doch.
<dadrc> Deine Anleitung da ist veraltet
<dadrc> Nimm mal die hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OpenLDAP
<cybertron> ich hab soviele anleitungen durch... danke ich schau mal
<cybertron> ok es setzt cn=config nur zurück 
<cybertron> ich fan am besten von vorn an *seufz*
<BlackRed> hi
<cybertron> nach nem neu install läufts gar nicht mehr ...
<cybertron> übers ini script kann ich ldap nicht mehr start ohne schon 
<cybertron> wtf ...
<cybertron> ich versuch seit zwei tagen das teil zum laufen zu bekommen das kann doch nicht so schwer sein ...
<Gaertner> nun habe ich mal die live cd gestartet
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Hat ganz schön lang gedauert, kann mich aber noch dunkel an Dein Problem erinnern. Geht es denn mit LiveCD?
<Gaertner> habe noch gegerssen
<Gaertner> gegessen
<Gaertner> bin jetzt aufen desktop
<Gaertner> hatte ein boot problem
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Also hat die LiveCD ohne Panik gebootet oder gab es da auch schon Probleme?
<Gaertner> ohne Probleme
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Und was ist dann mit : [18:30] <Gaertner> hatte ein boot problem
<matze> hey leute 
<matze> ich bräuchte Hilfe bei meinem Xubuntu....wer da `?
<Gaertner> habe ein boot problem
<Gaertner> bei (1.109585) (<c100367e>) ? kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10 geht es nicht weiter
<jokrebel> ,frag? matze
<shetlandpony> matze: Einfach drauf los fragen und nicht fragen ob jemand etwas kennt oder man fragen darf (oder ob jemand da ist).
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Aber nur wenn Du von Festplatte bootest, richtig?
<matze> hehe eijOo xD also, ich hab nun 2 tage xubuntu....kann aber iwie aufer tastatur kein "at" zeichen eingebn---
<Gaertner> ja
<matze> tastalayout habe auch schon auf deutsch - Us umgestellt aber iwie....
<Gaertner> kann ich den kernel nicht von der live cd wiederestellen
<jokrebel> "iwie" ^^
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Kernel-Panik heißt nicht zwangsläufig dass der Kernel neu installiert werden will. 
<matze> jow, ich spreche "elsasplatt" und öfters kommt es beim schreiben auch durch ;)
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Ich würde Dir erstmal eine Festplattenüberprüfung mittels fsck empfehlen. Gegebenenfalls nach vorherigem wegsichern wichtiger Daten (Backup).
<matze> *mit armen rumfuchtell* HUhUuU,kann mir jemand sagen warum "at"zeichen unter xubuntu trotz umstellung des Tastaturlayouts nicht funktioniert?
<jokrebel> matze: Tipp am Rande: Etwas Bemühung bei der Rechtschreibung (korrekte Schreibweise; Klein-/Großschreibung) erhöht die Aussichten dass Supportwillige nicht beim dritten Wort aufhören zu lesen.
<jokrebel> matze: Und nein - rumfuchteln und ungeduldig wiederholen erhöhen die Erfolgsaussichten NICHT.
<matze> Okai,wäre jemand so nett und würde mir Bitte bei einem Problem mit meiner Tastatur Helfen?Ich hab Linux Xubuntu Installiert, aber die Funktionstaste "AT" an meiner Tastatur Funktioniert leider nicht!!??
<jokrebel> matze: Wo hast Du denn was wie versucht umzustellen?
<jokrebel> matze: Wenn Du unter <Funktionstaste "AT"> die Tastenkombination AltGr+Q dann sag das doch auch (bzw. versuche dies Kombination)
<k1l_> matze: das @ ist normalerweise unter "altgr"+"q"
<jokrebel> +verstehst
<matze> Ich habe unter "SCIM,Input Method Setup" das Tastatur Layout umgestellt...
<jokrebel> ,fsck? Gaertner
<shetlandpony> Gaertner, fsck ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Festplatten_Problembehebung und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fsck
<bekks> Gaertner: Nein. Du kannst nur neustarten. Dein Kernel hat eine Kernelpanic.
<bekks> Aber das sagte ich vorhin schon mal ;)
<matze> ja okai Danke, die Tastenkombination "altGr + q" Funktioniert
<matze> hust
<jokrebel> lol
<matze> danke k1l!
<jokrebel> matze: Wo hattest Du den @ gesucht?
<matze> unter "linkeshift + alt + q" so habe ich es eigentlich immer unter Windows gemacht.
<matze> ach meinte "strg links"
<bekks> Was nicht sein kann, denn das funktioniert unter windows nicht. ;)
<Gaertner> wenn ich immer neustarte brinhgt auch nix
<Gaertner> bringt
<matze> bekks,  (ja geht nicht ;) "strg+alt+q", klappt aber....und darunter habe ich es Probiert...hab erst 2 Tage Linux Installiert und muss mich wie man Merkt erst etwas reinarbeiten
<bekks> Richtig, weil der kernel wieder paniced. Deswegen musst du zB mal einen anderen Kernel oder den Wiederherstellungsmodus starten.
<bekks> matze: altgr+q ist auf der Tastatur aufgedruckt ;)
<matze> wie meinst du das bekks ?
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Meine 2 Zeilen an Dich sind angekommen?
<Gaertner> ja
<bekks> matze: So meine ich das: http://www.klickdichschlau.at/contentfiles/edv/hardware/Tastatur_de.png
<bekks> Gaertner: Meine auch? :)
<Gaertner> ich boote jetzt mal mit ein andren kernel
<matze>  ja , was willst du mir nun damit sagen? (= Ich habe halt wie gesagt unter Windows, immer mit "strg+alt+q" das @Zeichen geschrieben und nicht gewusst das es auch mit "altgr+q"funktioniert.. nunja das es hier unter Ubuntu nur unter "altgr+q"geht hat mich halt bisschen verwirrt.!Danke nochmals fuer die Hilfe!
<jokrebel> matze: Dann leg es Dir auf die gewünschte Tastenkombination. Ist bei Einstellungen konfigurierbar.
<k1l_> matze: die altgr taste ist der normale weg. siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alt_Gr . wenn es woanders anders geht liegt das nicht an ubuntu :)
<matze> ui, das ist ja mal Genial!Nunja, wie gesagt kompletter Neuling und Freue mich auf die Arbeit mit Linux(Betonung auf "mit")da man nicht wie mit Windows..bspweiße immer mehr Eingeschraenkt wurde was die Bedienung + Konfiguration mit dem Betriebssystem angeht.In dem Sinne, bin ich gespannt was mir Linux noch bietet....
<k1l_> matze: ich kann dir als einsteiger nur das wiki.ubuntuusers.de wärmstens ans herz legen
<matze> k1l_,  jopp, dort habe ich mich Gestern Angemeldet und hab vor mich dort Schlau zu Lesen(sehr gute Seite,wie mir auch schon öfters im Netz zu Augen gekommen ist)
<matze> Wünsche einen genehmen Sonntag Abend @ll ! Cya der Hausputz Ruft...
<k1l_> matze: gleichfalls
<matze> merci
<Gaertner> jetzt bin ich wieder auf mein desktop
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Gratuliere - was hast Du getan?
<Gaertner> ich bin ein Punkt unter wiedererstellen gegangen
<Gaertner> und habe das system wiederestellt
<Gaertner> haber boote ganz lange
<jokrebel> Wiederherstellungspunkt? Ist das ein Ubuntu in ner VM oder wie?
<Gaertner> ne
<Gaertner> kommt immernoch
<Gaertner> immer nolch
<Gaertner> noch
<Gaertner> :-(
<bekks> ,enter? Gaertner 
<shetlandpony> Gaertner: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<bekks> Gaertner: Dann nimm eine Livecd und führe fsck -f aus.
<Gaertner> Previous Linux
<bekks> Gaertner: "Previous Linux" ist die Antwort auf was?
<Gaertner> darüber bin ich aufen Desktop gekommen
<jokrebel> "aufen"
<jokrebel> mmh - is das nicht die neue Grub-Option für älter Kernel?
<Gaertner> ja
<Gaertner> da wird der aktuelle und den vorgänger angezeit
<Gaertner> angezeigt
<Gaertner> fsc-f
<Gaertner> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<bekks> Gaertner: fsc-f wird nicht klappen :) 
<boern> hallo,
<boern> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich unter lubuntu den sound von meinem headset abspielen kann? irgendwie gibts da kein tool dafür
<boern> ich versuche es mit mit KMix aber da gehts auch nicht obwohl es erkannt wird
<Gaertner> es geht weiter
<Gaertner> auf sat1
<Gaertner> mit tatu hintergrundmusik
<jokrebel> ,ot? Gaertner
<shetlandpony> Gaertner: Dies ist ein Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;) [offtopic]
<bekks> Gaertner: Mit wem redest Du? :)
<Gaertner> ja
<Gaertner> falsche pidgin fenster
<Gaertner> :-[
<Blindie> hmm, bei den quelloffenen treibern hab ich nur ne auflösung von 1024x768 und wenn ich die amd treiber installiere startet er nicht mehr
<bekks> Was sind denn "die amd treiber"? Und wie installierst du sie?
<bekks> Für was für eine Grafikkarte überhaupt?
<Blindie> entweder sagt er benötigte datein nicht gefunden oder er will im "sicheren grafikmodus" oder so starten, lädt stunden und kommt nicht weiter
<k1l_> Blindie: welches ubuntu? hattest du nicht 11.10? welche karte?
<Blindie> bin wieder zu 11.04
<Blindie> ne hd 5770
<Blindie> bin jetzt bei der dritten neuinstallatioon
<Blindie> -p
<Blindie> *-o
<Blindie> so
<bekks> ,enter? Blindie
<shetlandpony> Blindie: Nutze bitte nicht die ENTER-Taste anstelle von Interpunktion. Versuche die Anzahl der abgeschickten Zeilen nicht groesser werden zu lassen als notwendig, da der Channel sonst schwer zu verfolgen wird. [interpunktion]
<Blindie> okok
<Blindie> bzw. ich starte kurz neu
<Blindie> so
<Blindie> hmmmm
<Blindie> was hab ich gesagt
<Blindie> wo kann ich guecken welche treiber aktiv sind?
<Blindie> -e
<Fuchs> lsmod 
<Blindie> radeon                982152  4 
<Blindie> eigentlich schtimmt das doch, nur ich kann die auflösung wieder ma nicht erhöhen, animationen gehen aber alle
<Hodes> hey leute, ich hab jetzt ubuntu auf meinen netbook installiert, muss ich für die Intel GMA 3150 noch einen treiber installieren?
<spY|da> Hodes, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/grafikkarten/intel
<Hodes> kk nun is mein problem aber das flash videos ruckeln. gibt es dort einen anderen ansatz, was ich dann machen kann?
<spY|da> flash videos ruckeln, weil flash scheisse ist
<Blindie> bei mir ruckeln die nicht
<bekks> Bei mir auch nicht :)
<spY|da> vdpau vllt, kann das die intel schon?
<Blindie> mindestanforderungen flash: 8gb ram 1024mb grafikkarte, 4 kern cpu mit 3 ghz XD
<jokrebel> ...weil Ihr einen extrem schnellen Rechner habt
<Hodes> weiß ich nicht, ob flash nun scheiße oder nicht ist. es soll eig nur funktionieren
<Hodes> ich verstehe nicht, warum unter windows flash läuft und unter linux nicht
<bekks> Läuft auch unter Linux, wunderbar sogar.
<bekks> ,flash? Hodes 
<shetlandpony> Hodes: Anleitung unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Adobe_Flash
<Hodes> ich könnte mal den neusten treiber von intel testen?!
<Blindie> hodes, geh ma auf derbauer.de
<Hodes> bekks, is ja nur ne überlegung. 
<bekks> Hodes: Könntest Du. Aber dann bekommst Du hier auch keinen Support dafür :)
<Hodes> Blindie, ja bin drauf, was soll da kommen?
<Blindie> da kanste testen ob flash flüssig läuft
<Blindie> ^^
<Hodes> bekks, joa die anleitung für einen neuen treiber scheint aber recht easy
<bekks> Mag sein. Gibt trotzdem keinen Support hier.
<Hodes> Blindie, er lädt und lädt
<Hodes> bekks, wegen ppa quelle?
<bekks> Hodes: Richtig. :)
<Blindie> ist ne seite komplett in flash
<spY|da> Blindie, das war vor 5 jahren noch viel geiler, mittweile ist langweilig was derbauer auf der page hat
<Hodes> dauert ja ewig
<Hodes> :D
<Blindie> kann man sich die alten irgendwo angucken?
<spY|da> nein ich habe schon gesucht 
<spY|da> es war ein 4 minuten trailer fuer seine neue page in hd mit sound 
<spY|da> alleine der trailer muss 2 jahre gedauert haben 
<bekks> Hodes: Geht hier sofort. Kann es sein, dass deine Internetverbindung SO langsam ist, dass Flash ruckelt?
<Hodes> bekks, ja es ist nur eine 1 mbit leitung
<Hodes> aber das hat ja nix mit flash zu tun?!...wenn ich ein video laden lasse und dann abspiele, ruckelt es trotzdem
<bekks> Hodes: Dann weisst Du jetzt, warum dein Flash ruckelt.
<Hodes> bekks, heeeeeee?
<Hodes> bekks, wenn ein video doch lädt und ich es dann erst abspiele, sollte es doch ruckelfrei laufen, oder sehe ich das falsch?
<spY|da> wenn er nicht nachcachen muss ja 
<Gaertner> hallo
<Gaertner> es geht jetzt
<Gaertner> nun noch eine frage kriegt mann das auswahlmenü noch weg
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Das von Grub? Sollte eigentlich so voreingestellt sein dass da der neueste Kernel nach 10 Sekunden automatisch bootet.
<Gaertner> ich kann noch auswählen
<Gaertner> haber er bootet jetzt
<jokrebel> Gaertner: Ja man kann auswählen - aber wenn man 10 Sekunden lang nichts auswählt bootet das oberste.
<jokrebel> gn8
<Gaertner> weiß ich jetzt nicht
<Gaertner> mann muss es mit enter bestädigen
<Gaertner> ist ok
<Gaertner> bald kommt ja 11:10
<Gaertner> 11.10
<Gaertner> in 14 tagen
<Hodes> ach mensch, wie ist denn nochmal der befehl um sich die laufenden plugins anzuschauen bei firefox und co??
<sdx23> Hodes: about:plugins in der Adresszeile.
<Hodes> sdx23, dankeee :)
<Blindie> wie heißt das applet nochmal wo die ganzen optionen fürs aktuelle programm angezeigt werden?
<dAnjou> o.O
<dAnjou> Blindie: du willst das menü aus dem programm im panel oder was?
<Blindie> jop
<Blindie> ist ja irgend son applet
<Blindie> hmm
<Blindie> dAnjoum kanste mir den dabei helfen?
<Blindie> bzw. weißt du wie das heißt
<dAnjou> Blindie: global menu
<Blindie> oh cool, danke
<Blindie> hatte das ausversehen gelöscht XD
<Moritz24M> Hey. Ich versuche gerade unter 11.04 Hardware-Beschleunigung für die AMD Radeon 6300 einzurichten. Leider bin ich nun nach reichlich lesen ziemlich verwirrt, was ich alles benötige und was nicht. Habe ich es generell richtig verstanden, dass AMD's UVD für Win DXVA und für Linux XvBA bereitstellt? Diese beiden sind quasi die OS-Äquivalente? Laut diesem Thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588465 brauche ich "nur" den Trei
<Moritz24M> ber xvba-video installieren und es sollte laufen. Stimmt das? Es gibt auch noch dutzende andere Quellen, nach denen man noch PPAs einbinden und gehackte catalyst-Treiber installieren soll. Ist die Methode mit xvba-video genauso "performant" wie die mit gehackten Catalyst-Treibern? Wäre froh, wenn jemand etwas Licht in mein Dunkel bringen könnte....
<Hodes> ich weiß diese frage kam schon 1. Mio mal , aber wieso stockt der vlc player bei dvd wiedergaben?
<ring0> ist der default für partitionen eines users 700 oder 755?
<ring0> offensichtlich 755 :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-17
<golnopsis> hallo jemand da sorry weil es spät ist
<golnopsis> ?
<k1l_> !frag > golnopsis 
<kubine> golnopsis: Frag nicht, ob du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Stell einfach deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir nennen.
<golnopsis> ok sorry also ich habe jetzt seid 2 tagen ubuntu. als ich gestern meinen computer gestatet habe kam dieser bildschirm  der bei jedem computer kommt aber danach bleibt es schwarz und ubuntu startet nicht... neustart etc. bringt nichts ubuntu startet nicht
<golnopsis> also das ist jetzt ziemlich blöd für mich ich hab sonst nur mein handy
<golnopsis> seid ihr noch da? sorry wenn das jetzt eine blöde frage war ich hab aber über google, wiki etc. nichts gefunden...
<coffeeholic> Kannst du deine Maschine noch mit der Live-CD starten?
<daswort> +1
<coffeeholic> Wenn das funktioniert, empfiehlt sich ein Blick in:
<golnopsis> hab ich nicht :s
<daswort> wie hast du dann installiert?
<coffeeholic> ↑↑↑ up, daswort 
<k1l_> golnopsis: was passierte denn bevor der nicht mehr bootete
<golnopsis> das hat ein freund von meinem freund gemacht... ich habe keine ahnung, sorry
<k1l_> golnopsis: und halte mal "shift" gedrückt beim booten. da sollte dann der grub2 erscheinen, da könntest du einen alten kernel auswählen oder die recovery einträge
<daswort> Aber dsa Installationsmedium hast du nicht mehr?
<golnopsis> das hat der freund denke ich
<coffeeholic> golnopsis: dein Kumpel hat es dir installiert, hau auch den mal an
<golnopsis> ok mach ich
<coffeeholic> golnopsis: er sollte dir jetzt auch behilflich sein
<k1l_> golnopsis: kannst du die fragen noch beantworten?
<coffeeholic> golnopsis: und wenn er nur neuinstallieren kann, solltest du an seiner Qualifikation zweifeln
<golnopsis> kann ich nicht machen so spät ... sorry ich halte jetzt shift gedrückt
<golnopsis> Da kommt sowas ist das richtig?
<daswort> Du hast aber nicht zufällig zugang zu einem Computer mit Internet und einen USBStick oder CD-Rohling?
<daswort> Ein Lila-Menü? Ja.
<golnopsis> doch schon der ist von meinem freund
<golnopsis> ja
<k1l_> daswort: ich würde das reinstall ding mal bei seite legen, das wird heute nacht nichts mehr
<coffeeholic> golnopsis: was kannst du in dem lila Menü auswählen?
<golnopsis> hä er ist einfach ausgegangen... ich habe nix gedrückt...
<daswort> k1l_: ich dachte eher Fehlersuche
<golnopsis> was ist das?
<golnopsis> warum ist er aus? war das mit dem menü falsch?
<golnopsis> ich habe nichts gedrückt
<coffeeholic> golnopsis: mit dem Menü ist nichts falsch
<k1l_> golnopsis: da läuft eine zeit ab, in der man eine eingabe machen muss, sonst spult er das normale programm ab
<golnopsis> ich mach das jetzt nochmal
<k1l_> golnopsis: gleiches nochmal. wenn das grub menü kommt einfach mal kurz rauf und runter drücken
<golnopsis> ok
<k1l_> golnopsis: klappts?
<daswort> Darf ich fragen welche Art der Installation von deinem Freund durch geführt wurde? Also zum Beispiel ein Dualboot - das heißt man kann beim booten (Startvorgang des Computer) zwischen den installierten Betriebssystem wählen. Etwa Ubuntu und Windows.
<addiks> hi, hat jemand noch ein thunderbird-14 als deb-file rumliegen das mit 12.04 funktioniert? Das scheint man nirgendwo mehr zu bekommen.
<k1l> warum sollte man das wollen?
<addiks> Weil das neue Thunderbird-15 nicht mit dem Lightning-Exchange-2010 connector kompatibel ist.
<addiks> Mhh, sieht so aus als müsst ichs mir selbst backen...
<k1l> ich finde das addon nichtmal
<geser> addiks: alte debs kann man immer noch auf Launchpad finden (wenn man weiß wo genau :) )
<geser> brauchst du für i386 oder amd64?
<addiks> i386
<geser> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa/+build/3655181
<kubine> Title: i386 build of thunderbird 14.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1 : PPA for Ubuntu Mozilla Security Team : “Ubuntu Mozilla Security Team” team (at launchpad.net)
<geser> dort dann die passenden Pakete raussuchen, die du installiert hast
<addiks> juhu, exchange-verbindung funktioniert wieder. Vielen Dank :)
<addiks> Und schon kommen tausend erinnerungen rein...
<geser> addiks: setze die Paket-Version auf "hold" damit es nicht wieder aktualisiert werden möchte (und bitte auch merken, dass du es gemacht hast)
<addiks> Ist erledigt, Danke.
<f31n> hey, ich hab eben erfolgreich ein ubuntu auf einem usb stick installiert (ist für den pc die beste lösung) nur hab ich jetzt festgestellt, dass der chip auf dem stick ja nur ne begrenzte lese / schreib dauer hat. kennt ihr für solche fälle ne einfache möglichkeit alle logs zu deaktivieren? bzw nach /dev/null zu schicken?
<LetoThe2nd> f31n: die einfachste lösung: ignorieren. bei dem heutigen verhältnis von preis(usbstick) zu zeitaufwand(tuning) völlig legitim.
<koegs> ansonsten hier ein bisschen rumlesen + ramlog http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Auslagerung
<kubine> Title: Auslagerung › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> f31n: und noch dazu bedeutet "begrenzte schreibzyklen" ja nicht "lebt nur 10 wochen dann", sondern eher "lebt dann 3 jahre anstatt vielleicht 5 oder 6"
<f31n> naja der erste usb stick ist im fall schon eingegangen innerhalb von nem halben jahr und das war doch ein kingston ...
<LetoThe2nd> der "kingston" aufdruck ist IMHO nicht mal die druckfarbe wert, aber das ist eher ne andere geschichte
<koegs> und hardware kann zu jedem Zeitpunkt kaputt gehen, meistens dann, wenn man es nicht gebrauchen kann
<koegs> und von so nem USB-Stick hat man ja schnell mal ein "dd"-Backup gemacht und auf den nächsten Stick geschoben
<f31n> ist richtig genau das hab ich auch gemacht damit das system wieder rennt - nur wollt ich das zeitlich n bisschen optimieren ;)
<jokrebel> Hab immer noch das Problem mit TV-Browser, dass die Zeiten nicht stimmen und die Zeitzone im Programm nicht auswählbar ist. Inzwischen gibts da im Programm-Forum auch nen Thread dazu. http://hilfe.tvbrowser.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=15511
<kubine> Title: TV-Browser-Forum Thema anzeigen - Zeitzone nicht auswählbar (at hilfe.tvbrowser.org)
<jokrebel> Dort wird bestätigt, dass das bei anderen auch so ist, anscheinend aber nur in Ubuntu (und auch nicht mehr angeblich in der Beta 12.10). Weis jemand mehr?
<ring0> jokrebel, hast den workaround probiert?
<jokrebel> ring0: Ja klar. Hilft aber wie auch von anderen beschrieben ersten nur tämporär und dann stimmen die Beginnzeiten um 2 Stunden nicht mehr. Sprich der Krimi der um 20:15 beginnt ist mit Beginnzeit 22:15 hinterlegt. (Wie auch von einem in dem Thread berichtet)
<ring0> jokrebel, :(
<apricot1> hab Ubuntu neu installiert. Frage Grafiktreiber für Dual-Monitorbetrieb (Xinerama!) AMD FGLRX in der Systemsteuerung/Zusätzliche Treiber verwenden? Und welchen:  FGLRX-Grafiktreiber oder FGLRX-Grafiktreiber (Nachträgliche Aktualisierung)?
<catweazle> apricot1: nimm den ohne nachträglich Aktualisierung
<catweazle> der andere installiert manchmal nicht korrekt
<panther_> Hi! Warum muss ich meine SQL Dienst immer von Hand starten, obwohl er bei Upstart drin ist? (Precise)
<sdx23> panther_: womöglich ist er da falsch eingetragen, das Initskript fehlerhaft oder sonstwas. Mehr Informationen wären hilfreich.
<panther_> sdx23: Also ich habe es jetzt eigentlich erstmal nur für amarok eingerichtet, doch ohne einen manuellen Start von SQL funktioniert es auch bei amarok nicht. 
<apricot1> danke catweazle :)
<panther_> sdx23:  also ich schick gleich mal die mysql.conf und ist eigentlich auf allen Runleveln so eingetragne. Hab es über die Paketquellen installiert und seitdem die Skripte nicht angerührt. 
<panther_> Wenn ich es manuell gestartet habe, funktioniert es auch mit amarok...? aber irgendwie scheint es bei upstart nicht zu funktionieren.
<panther_> sdx23: also hier die init/mysql.conf
<panther_> sdx23: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1211287/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<apricot1> soweit funktioniert der DualMonitorbetrieb mit der AMD-APU A-3820. Aber Xinerama ist nicht (ausgegraut). Immer die Meldung im AMD Catylyst-Control-Center: "Aktuell haben sie nur einen Desktop aktiviert. Das stimmt aber nicht!
<LupusE> hi
<qnkel> hallo
<jokrebel> qnkel: namd
<qnkel> hey
<blueberry> Hallo. Ich muss für die Schule Geogebra auf meinem PC installieren. Auf der Website von geogebra, geogebra.org, wird jedoch nur ein Programm für xubuntu angeboten. Ich habe die Version Ubuntu 10.04. Kann mir jeman helfen?
<k1l> !geogebra > blueberry 
<kubine> blueberry: Informationen zu GeoGebra finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GeoGebra
<jokrebel> blueberry: Schnellschuß: Folge dieser Anleitung http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GeoGebra
<kubine> Title: GeoGebra › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> achso, das ist erst ab 10.10 in den quellen seh ich geraade
<blueberry> danke jokrebel und kubine 
<k1l> blueberry: zwischen Xubuntu und Ubuntu wird da kein unterschied gemacht. trage die zeile: "deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:heimdall78/xUbuntu_10.04/" in die sources.list ein. dann kannst du das auch in 10.04 installieren
<blueberry> ( hi k1l , bin der Vater von blueberry. Frage: sources.list ist Paketquellen und dort andere software. richtig ?
<k1l> blueberry: jo, so kann man das auch dort eintragen
<blueberry> hingegen anderer zeilen kann ich bei dieser zeile nicht auf "softwarepakete hinzufügen" klicken ...
<jokrebel> blueberry: Erst die Quelle hinzufügen - Dann neu laden - dann kann man ach das neue Paket finden.
<jokrebel> +u
<blueberry> ich kann die quelle aber nicht hinzufügen, das ist ja das problem :/
<jokrebel> blueberry: Die Software-Paketquellen-Verwaltung hast Du offen?
<blueberry> jo
<jokrebel> blueberry: Dort dann auf "andere Software" - da dann auf "hinzufügen" klicken
<ring0> blueberry, mach hinter der eingegebenen zeile mal ein leerzeichen und dann einen /
<ring0> blueberry, anschließend sollte hinzufügen möglich sein
<jokrebel> ring0: Stimmt - da hat k1l wohl die letzten Zeichen unterschlagen ;-)
<blueberry> vielen dank, hat funktioniert
<ring0> gerne, viel spaß nun mit mathe :)
<qnkel> hey
<Tos> hi kann mir a mal jemand sagen wiso ich mit nem verwalter konto im terminal trotz richtigem passwort keine root reche bekomme??
<qnkel> hab über das libreoffice PPA nun libreoffice 3.6.0.2 installiert bekommen
<qnkel> wie komme ich an 3.6.1 ran?
<Tos> und das andere würde ich gerne nen xampp oder genauer gesagt lampp server zum laufen bekommen nur der verlangt en kompitabilitätsbibiothek
<jokrebel> Tos: Weil Du bei Ubuntu kein echtes Root-Konto hast und über Sudo arbeiten solltest.
<jokrebel> !root > Tos
<kubine> Tos: Informationen zu ROOT finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ROOT
<Tos> ok danke und dann bleibt noch die frage mit dem xampp
<ring0> qnkel, welche ubuntu version nutzt du denn?
<Tos> also dazu noch ich benutze ein 64 bit betriebssystem und die software meckert weils nur 32 bit hat aber es gibt keine
<Tos> 64 bit xampp
<jokrebel> qnkel: Im aktuellen Ubuntu ist 3.5 die mitgelieferte Version. Wenn Du 3.6.0.2 schon aus nem PPA hast wird das wohl weiterhin offiziel schwer werden.
<bekks> Tos: xampp ist nicht nichts anderes als Apache, Mysql, PHP und Perl. Das sind alles Pakete, die man ohne "xampp" installieren kann.
<Tos> bekks: ok und wo kriege ich die her denn ich habe im softwarecenter nach php gesucht und da gabs dann immer nur die ides usw nur kein php
<bekks> Tos: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Apache http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mysql http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PHP und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Perl
<kubine> Title: Apache › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> jokrebel, hätte er 12.04 und das im wiki verlinkte ppa von libreoffice genommen, stünde ihm 3.6.1 zur verfügung
<jokrebel> ring0: Tja - nu isser aber wech…
<Tos> ok dann danke mal für die antworten:-) in der hoffnung das sich mein ubuntu net wieder beim updaten irgentwann selber killt
<blueberry> jokrebel: was muss ich nun beim Terminal eingeben, um Geogebra auf meinen PC zu installieren? auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GeoGebra steht ja nur der befehl für ubuntu 10.10 ...
<kubine> Title: GeoGebra › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tos> aber da viel mir grade noch was ein kann man irgentwie mehr als 4 arbeitsflächen haben?? da mir meist 4 zu wenig sind
<jokrebel> blueberry: Erst mal ein "sudo apt-get update"
<ppq> blueberry: lies mal genau, da steht "ab Ubuntu 10.10" :)
<jokrebel> blueberry: Danach dann "sudo apt-get install geogebra"
<ring0> mit -gnome oder -kde
<Tos> mit gnome bei mir
<Tos> wenn ich gemeint war
<jokrebel> blueberry: Sollte das nich auf anhieb klappen musst Du vielleicht noch den Key installieren
<blueberry> vielen dank, programm ist installiert! :)
<ring0> sorry Tos meinte blueberry :)
<Tos> ring0: ok net schlimm
<ring0> Tos, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Arbeitsbereich#Anzahl-und-Anordnung
<kubine> Title: Unity Arbeitsbereich › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Tos> kubine: danke dann will ich mich da mal durchsuchen
<Fuchs> Kubine ist ein Bot :) 
<Orcor> habe ubuntu 12.04 habe volgendes Problem ich habe sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade gemacht der hat update gemacht aber irgend wie nicht zu ende denn am ende  ist volgendes gekommen : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1211678/ und nun wollte ich wissen warum der sagt das ich nicht root bin wenn ich sudo eingebe dachte ich das das root ist oder habe ich da was falsches verstanden?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Orcor> nun weiß ich nicht was ich mahcen soll da ich mich damit nicht auskenne
<Tos> aso ok ^^ das wusste ich net:-) aber nu
<Orcor> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<Calypso> servus, ich brauch kurz hilfe für nen kumpel dem ich nich selbst weiterhelfen kann, weil ich selber net weiter weiß o.O
<koegs> Orcor: hast du nebenbei noch das software-center oder irgendwas anderes auf?
<Orcor> hä?
<Calypso> kann mich kurz jemand per pn ansprechen über ubuntu pakets???
<Orcor> ich hab nur mein firefox offen und mein Terminal 
<Orcor> naja und x-chat
<bekks> Calypso: Stell doch einfach deine Frage, hier im Channel.
<Calypso> mkay, also, mein kollege möcht grad teamspeak installieren, und hat entsprechende dateien auch schon gezogen... a. wir finden sie zwar und b. wir können mit denen nix anfangen, bzw ubuntu o.O
<bekks> !teamspeak > Calypso 
<kubine> Calypso: Informationen zu TeamSpeak finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak
<Calypso> teamspeak is wieder eine unterkategorie hier? 
<Orcor> hier mal das ganze genauer was kommt nach meinen Befehlen im Terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/1211695/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> Orcor: das ist was anderes als du eben gesagt hast
<koegs> beim zweiten Befehl fehlt eindeutig das sudo
<Calypso> also, unser hauptproblem ist, das er nicht die nötigen pakete hat, dieses zu installlieren... aber villt find ich das ja auch noch auf der site, ein mom... ansonsten lass ich den direkt mit euch quatschen...
<jokrebel> Calypso: Nein - Aber der Link führt Dich zu nem Artikel wo alles bveschireben ist.
<Tos> ok komme mit dem wiki net ganz klar kann mir mal kurz jemand helfen wegen den arbeitsoberflächen wie ich die erweiter oder was ich dazu brauche
<Calypso> okay, ich sag  schon mal im voraus danke... p.s.: warum startet jetz mein ubuntu seit neustem, ohne dass ich ein zweites mal hochfahren muss mit funktionierender tastatur und maus, bin deswegen schon mal hier gelandet
<Orcor> hmm ups noch mal schaue 
<jokrebel> Orcor: Jo - in Zeile 1 fehlt eindeutig das sudo nach &&
<Orcor> ja habe es vergessen tut mir leid
<Orcor> ich sollte mal  meine Brille putzen 
<Orcor> vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe 
<Tos> frage wie kann ich mehr als 4 arbeitsflächen haben??
<Calypso> servus, ich nochmal
<bekks> Tos: Was genau ist dir im Wiki denn unklar?
<Calypso> mein kollege hat sich grad selbst xchat runter geladen und stellt jetzt fest, dass er gebannt ist, obwohl er hier ja noch garnie war, warum ist das so, und wie kann er das ändern??
<Fuchs> Calypso: exakte Meldung bitte
<Calypso> mom
<Fuchs> Weil "hier" kann der Kanal sein (ein +b) oder das Netzwerk (eine K-Line) 
<koegs> vor allem was heisst "selber runtergeladen"?
<Calypso> kann #ubuntu-de nicht betreten (du bist gebannt).
<Calypso> naja, sudo apt-get install xchat , in dem sinne selbst herunter geladen o.O
<koegs> ok
<Fuchs> Calypso: nickname bitte (seinen aktuellen, wenn er verbunden ist) 
<Calypso> sein nickname "biohazard"
<Calypso> soll er einen anderen nehmen?
<Fuchs> da matcht nichts drauf, wenn Du den aktuellen biohazard meinst, der aktuell verbunden ist
<Fuchs> moment
<Calypso> ahm...  er versucht jet was "neutraleres" biertrinker und versucht's nochmal... wenns klappt stell ich meine blöden fragen^^
<Fuchs> moment
<biertrinker> bin ich jetz drin? :D
<Calypso> jawohl, er hat's geschafft :)
<biertrinker> dann lags wohl am nick
<Fuchs> lag es, ja
<Fuchs> bin noch am schauen wer den Bann gesetzt hat
<Calypso> denk ich auch mal schwer... hat jemand mir nur kurz ne erklärung dafür, weshalb mein ubuntu 12.04 problemlos startet, obwohl es vor kurzer zeit noch nicht danach aussah?
<Tos> bekks: sorry für die sp#te antwort ähm was ich denn nun brauche um mehr einstellungsmöglichkeiten zu haben also welches programm oder so oder wie ich dahin komme wo ich mehr einstellungsmöglichkeiten habe
<biertrinker> und ich brüchte hilfe bei meiner teamspeak3 installation^
<biertrinker> ^^
<koegs> !teamspeak > biertrinker 
<kubine> biertrinker: Informationen zu TeamSpeak finden sich im Wiki unter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3
<biertrinker> dat funzt leder nisch :D
<bekks> Tos: In dem Link http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Unity/Unity_Arbeitsbereich#Anzahl-und-Anordnung steht "CompizConfig Einstellungsmanager" - da kann man draufklicken :)
<kubine> Title: Unity Arbeitsbereich › Unity › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> biertrinker: dann beschreib bitte genauer "was" da nicht funktioniert
<Calypso> hallo, jemand grad frei für mich? *nich überlästig sein möcht, aber trotzdem fragt*
<biertrinker> chmod: Zugriff auf "TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_PLATTFORM-VERSION.run" nicht möglich: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<Tos> bekks: hat mir halt gewundert weil cannonical keine updates oder so bereitstellt und ich mir dann net sicher war obs mir dann net gleich wieder alles verballert
<bekks> Tos: ?
<bekks> Tos: Ich kann Dir leider nicht ganz folgen.
<DreamThief> biertrinker: pfadangabe zur executable falsch
<guntbert_> Calypso: stell deine Frage einfach an den channel und wart auf Antwort
<koegs> biertrinker: dann guck dir doch mal den dateinamen genauer an ;-)
<DreamThief> ah
<DreamThief> koegs: :D
<DreamThief> ohohoh
<biertrinker> jap
<DreamThief> biertrinker: du kannst entweder nicht lesen oder nicht selbstständig denken - willst du wirklich nen TS3 server administrieren? ;) *SCNR*
<biertrinker> koegs: ja ich habs auch mit dem dateinamen probiert^
<bekks> biertrinker: Mit welchem Dateinamen... hast Du es auch probiert?
<Calypso> @ naja, die frage hab ich schon gestellt, wollte nur nochmal zum lesen dazu auffordern^^ problem vorher: ubuntu startet, maus und tastatur gehen nicht, danach nen üblen reset selbst machen, dann geht plötzlich alles... jetz würd mich interessieren: warum?
<biertrinker> Teamspeak
<Tos> bekks:bei dem "compizconfig-settings-manager" steht ja unter weitere informationen Aktualisierungen: "Canonical stellt keine Aktualisierungen für CompizConfig – Einstellungsverwaltung bereit. Einige Aktualisierungen sind möglicherweise über die Ubuntu-Gemeinschaft verfügbar." und da war ich mri dann net sicher ob es gut ist das zu installisieren da es ja möglich währe das daruch ubuntu wieder abstürtzt oder kaputt geht
<biertrinker> Teamspeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.08.1.run
<bekks> Tos: Nein, das ist so nicht möglich. :) Außerdem kann man das dann vor einem Upate auch wieder deinstallieren.
<DreamThief> biertrinker: das ist zwangsläufig pebkac
<koegs> also "chmod +x Teamspeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.08.1.run" im Verzeichnis wo die datei liegt?
<biertrinker> "pebkac" o_O
<Tos> bekks: ok gut denn mir ist mal passiert das linux sich selbst kaputt gemacht hat beim normalen updaten
<bekks> Tos: Garantiert macht sich ein Linux nicht von selbst kaputt. :)
<biertrinker> aber dafür windows xD
<bekks> Auch das ist falsch.
<DreamThief> biertrinker: Problem exists between keyboard and chair.
<DreamThief> bekks: nein, eigentlich nicht.
<Calypso> windows is bockmist, zumindest wenn man dem windoof ins netz heraus lässt... 
<DreamThief> ^^
<Fuchs> Calypso: das hier ist ein Supportkanal, bitte unterlasse solche Kommentare. 
<biertrinker> also jemand irgendwie ne lösung für mein ts3 prob?
<Calypso> sorry, kommt nicht mehr vor :(
<koegs> biertrinker: die fragen beantworten und nachdenken bei dem was du tust
<Tos> bekks: du glaubst es nicht aber es hat warum auch immer nen fehler beim updaten produziert an ner stelle die wohl anscheinend sensibel war und danach ging nix mehr hatte den gleichen spaß mit fedora da ist mirs gnome3 kaputt gegangen mit der meldung ob meine hardware den anforderungen denn entspreche und ich dachte nur ok wenn gut ausgerüsteter pc mit großer grafikkarte und 4 kernen net reicht dann weiß ich auch net
<Calypso> @ koegs, er hat ubuntu erst seit gestern drauf, er weiß teilweise nicht mal was er tut...
<biertrinker> koegs: ??? bitte was?
<Calypso> hat's von mir bekommen und möcht sich jetz einleben
<koegs> er kann trotzdem fragen beantworten...
<Calypso> okay, des is richtig...
<biertrinker> welche fragen denn......... ._.
<Calypso> okay, bitte, sofern jemand zeit dafür hat sich meinen mist anzuhören, bitte per PN anschreiben... und ja, ich bitte darum angeschrieben zu werden -_-
<koegs> [22:15:25] <+koegs> also "chmod +x Teamspeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.08.1.run" im Verzeichnis wo die datei liegt?
<biertrinker> Downloads
<bekks> Calypso: Sofern es um Support geht, sind deine Frage hier besser aufgehoben.
<bekks> +n :)
<Calypso> @ bekks wo stell ich meine fragen bezüglich der vorhergehensweise???
<Calypso> weil support, da werd ich wohl *beschähmt* noch öfter zu euch kommen müssen :(
<bekks> Calypso: Bezüglich welcher Vorgehensweise?
<guntbert_> Calypso: '@' brauchst du hier nicht
<Calypso> naja, dem laden der USB geräte und solcher dinge beim booten
<biertrinker> koegs: is im download verzeichnis
<koegs> biertrinker: ja fein, was passiert, wenn du dort den oben genannten befehl ausführst?
<bekks> Calypso: USB Geräte steckt man zuerst einfach mal ein, und dann passiert zu 90% der Rest automatisch :)
<Calypso> weil, wer meine frage gelesen hat, weiß was ich wissen möchte... beim ersten bootvorgang hat 12.04 jegliche anmeldung verweigert, also es kam niemals was auf meinem bildschirm (und demnach auch im system) etwas an, an eingaben...
<biertrinker> koegs: wie schon gesagt... nichts... -> "Zugrif auf "TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.08.1.run" nicht möglich.
<guntbert_> Calypso: du findest bessere Hilfe, wenn du deine Probleme in ganzen Sätzen schilderst
<DreamThief> biertrinker: tab completion
<biertrinker> k
<Calypso> wenn ich das mache, sperrt mich der bot wegen spam -_-
<k1l> !wf > Calypso 
<bekks> Calypso: Ich habe deine Frage gelesen, und das dahinterliegende Problem nicht verstanden, weil ich mit "es kam niemals was auf den Bildschirm" nichts anfangen. An der Stelle muss ich annehmen, dass dein Bildschirm ausgeschaltet oder defekt ist.
<kubine> Calypso: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<biertrinker> DreamThief: ???
<DreamThief> biertrinker: geh in den ordner und mach ein chmod u+x Team<Tab>
<bekks> +kann -.-
<DreamThief> das vervollständigt den dateinamen automatisch
<bekks> Calypso: Wenn Du in ganzen Sätzen schreibst, ohne Enter als Satzzeichen zu benutzen, ist das kein Problem.
<biertrinker> DreamThief: vorgehensweise? wie soll ich das machen? ich hab keinen plan von linux
<guntbert_> Calypso: ganze Sätze kann man auch sagen, ohne dazwischen immer <enter> zu drücken :)
<Tos> bekks: und danke nochmal für deine hilfe:-) hab endlich gefunden was ich gesucht habe
<DreamThief> biertrinker: okay, na dann ... ^^
<DreamThief> biertrinker: dann fang mal ganz am anfang an.
<biertrinker> DreamThief: dann erklärs mir mal wie ich das machen soll
<koegs> du tipst einfach ins terminal "chmod u+x" dann auf die leertaste und dann die Tabulator-Taste :D
<koegs> natürlich nur, wenn du im Downloads-Ordner bist
<DreamThief> biertrinker: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Einführung && http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Befehlsübersicht
<kubine> Title: Einführung › Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<DreamThief> fang mal damit an.
<biertrinker> Der Befehl >>u+x<< wurde nicht gefunden, meinten sie vielleicht: Befehl >>uux<<aus dem Paket >>uucp<< (universe)
<DreamThief> aua.
<koegs> hat irgendwer gesagt du sollst zwischendurch auf enter hauen???
<biertrinker> bekks: kann ich mit dir kurz solo-chat?
<Calypso> also, es ist schon gefixt, das problem besteht nicht mehr. ich möchte nur wissen, warum ubuntu 12.04 precise pangoline (oder so) beim ersten bootvorgang nachdem der anmeldebilschirm kam, die eingabe eines passwortes nicht angenommen hatte, die maus verweigert hatt und überhaupt gar keinen bootscreen hat erscheinen lassen. nachdem ich (nach dem ersten bootvorgang) das system durch ein und ausschalten zu einem neustart gezwungen habe, gi
<Calypso> ng das alles "plözlich". und jetzt, seit ca. 2 wochen, funktioniert das ganze problemlos, kein erzwungener neustart, geräte werden angeonmmen, ich kann mich (ohne die HDD zu schädigen) anmelden und einloggen... aber warum? das ganze interessiert mich deswegen, weil ich mir vorstelle, ein IT - Fernstudium zu machen. aber die feinheiten dafür fehlen mir natürlich
<bekks> biertrinker: Ja.
<bekks> Calypso: Sowas lernt man in keinem Studium.
<Calypso> okay, wo dann? 
<Calypso> bzw, wie hat man das gefixt (für dumme am besten erklärt, denn ich bin ein DAU)
<koegs> Calypso: sieh es als "glitch", vielleicht hatte deine Hardware kurzzeitig ein Problem, wenn du das Problem seit über zwei Wochen nicht mehr hast, würde ich mich damit nicht weiter beschäftigen
<k1l> Calypso: ohne die logs von damals kann man nur raten, wodran das lag
<koegs> zumal jetzt kaum noch brauchbare logs vorahnden sind
<Calypso> es gibt ja nicht einmal logs dazu, ansonsten hätte ich die sofort hoch geladen -_-
<koegs> JETZT sowieso nicht mehr, ansonsten syslog, authlog, etc.
<k1l> Calypso: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logdateien   << was zu lesen
<kubine> Title: Logdateien › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> aber nach so einer zeit hat die logrotate eh schon wegrotiert.
<Calypso> okay, nur mal davon ausgegangen ich könnte den log noch finden, in welchem verzeichnis genau und unter welchem namen?
<koegs> Calypso: benutz doch einfach das Wiki
<k1l> Calypso: lies die wiki seite, die ich eben nannte!
<k1l> Calypso: kannst mit deinem studium jetzt schon anfangen. :)
<biertrinker> koegs: ok
<biertrinker> koegs: also versuchen wirs nochmal
<Calypso> jepp, jetz wird's interessant, ich hasse foren seit ich denken kann^^ aber ich kämpf mich mal durch, villt find ich was
<Calypso> fragen ist mir lieber als suchen :D
<bekks> Calypso: Das Wiki ist kein Forum. Es ist ein Wiki.
<koegs> Calypso: du willst studieren, da musst du auch viel lesen und selbstständig erarbeiten... sieh das Wiki-Lesen als erste Übung dafür
<biertrinker> koegs: im verzeichnis Downloads u+x, leertaste und dann tab und nun?
<k1l> biertrinker: nein, nein, neion
<k1l> biertrinker: du kannst nicht einfach di ehälfte vom befehl weglassen
<k1l> *die hälfte
<biertrinker> k1l: warum die hälfte weglassen......
<k1l> biertrinker: scroll nochmal hoch und schau die _genau_ an, wie der befehl hiess!
<bekks> 0917 222753 <+koegs> du tipst einfach ins terminal "chmod u+x" dann auf die leertaste und dann die Tabulator-Taste :D
<koegs> er hätte doch nur copy&paste benutzen müssen... :(
<biertrinker> mein ich doch ;)
<k1l> biertrinker: dann schreib das auch. wir können hier nicht immer eraten was du gerade meinst.
<bekks> biertrinker: "chmod u+x" ist aber etwas anderes als "u+x" und die Fehlermeldung vorhin enthielt auch kein "chmod". Also hast Du es einfach weggelassen.
<biertrinker> bekks: ich habs schon mit reingeschrieben....
<koegs> machen wir es anders
<Calypso> kämpfe mich grad durch, tatsächlich, nix aktuelles... schade... wäre interessant gewesen... und selbst wikis sind für mich foren, in denen man größere beiträge erstellen kann... aber wenn man nur mit einem auge guckt, sieht man halt nicht alles, ich danke schon jetzt einmal, ich hoffe, ich störe bald mit nicht mehr ganz so blöden fragen^^
<koegs> !nopaste > biertrinker 
<kubine> biertrinker: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<koegs> da kopierst du mal den ganzen Befehl, den du benutzt hast inkl. Fehlermeldung rein, dann sehen wir weiter und nur dann...
<biertrinker> was is !nopaste?
<DreamThief> und ansonsten gehen wir erst hemmungslos weinen und dann betrinken wir uns sinnlos um das geschehene zu verdrängen. ;)
<koegs> grml, lies die erklärung vom bot "kubine", die direkt im anschluss kam
<k1l> biertrinker: lies die nachricht vom bot!
<biertrinker> kk....
<DreamThief> "Was ist ein Bot?!" *SCNR*
<biertrinker> ........
<Calypso> wo finde ich allgemeins zur dateistruktur von linux/ubuntu... ich kenn das alles nur von windows zuvor... da ist mir das alles relativ klar, was mir angezeigt wird und was ich wo finde.... das selbe muss doch hier auch möglich sein, oder?
 * guntbert_ überlegt, ob k1l da nicht etwas unmögliches verlangt ;-)
<koegs> !einsteiger > Calypso 
<kubine> Calypso: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<k1l> !einsteiger > Calypso 
<kubine> Calypso: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<DreamThief> !einsteiger > Calypso
<kubine> Calypso: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<DreamThief> *SCNR*
<k1l> Calypso: nimm mal das als startpunkt und dann von da aus weiter durchs wiki arbeiten. die suchfunktion wird dir auf jeden fall weiterhelfen
<biertrinker> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410657/
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak3 Installations-Problem › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> und du bist da gerade im verzeichnis downloads?
<Calypso> okay, habe gerade bis zum "brief" gelesen (auf eurer geposteten site)... die ethik ist mir nun etwas klarer, gefällt mir... thumbs up^^ mal sehen ob ich was für mein studium finde :p :D
<biertrinker> koegs: jap
<sysdef> Calypso: ich denke du suchst die struktur vom GNU+BSD system, nicht die vom kernel. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<koegs> dann zeig mal bitte ein "ls -l ~/Downloads" und ein "pwd" im nopaste, bitte
<kubine> Title: Filesystem Hierarchy Standard - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<biertrinker> ich habe bei pwd bedenken
<koegs> das gibt den aktuellen Pfad aus, kein passwort oder so
<biertrinker> achso ok
<k1l> biertrinker: das steht für Print Working Directory. das zeigt das aktuelle verzeichniss an
<zerwas_> biertrinker, gibt keinen Grund, koegs zu vertrauen. Schau ruhig mit "man pwd" ins Handbuch zu pwd
<sysdef> siehe auch echo PWD
<koegs> danke, zerwas_ :D
<zerwas_> (Aber nur wenn man darauf vertraut, dass "man" ein harmloser befehl ist)
<sysdef> err
<sysdef> siehe auch echo $PWD
<biertrinker> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410662/
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak3 Installation › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<biertrinker> hilft das nu weiter?
<k1l> biertrinker: noch nen "ls -al"  in dem selben verzeichnis
<zerwas_> biertrinker, kannst auf einfach mit dem dateibrowser ins Downloads-Verzeichnis gehen, Rechtsklick auf die Datei -> Eigenschaften -> Registerkarte "Zugriffsrechte" -> Haken setzen bei "Datei als Programm ausführen". Danach kannst Du auf die Datei klicken.
<biertrinker> k1l: habs gemacht
<k1l> biertrinker: den output wieder in den pasteservice bitte
<biertrinker> zweras_: warum nicht gleich so?
<zerwas_> biertrinker, weiß ich nicht, ich war beim gespräch davor nicht dabei
<k1l> biertrinker: weil das eintippen von befehlen eigentlich idiotensicher ist.
<biertrinker> k1l: dankeschön ;) zeigt zumindest deine kompetenz :D
<k1l> biertrinker: sry, aber das war keine raketenwissenschaft bisher. :/
<biertrinker> und trotzdem hab ich alles gemacht was du gesagt hast ;)
<zerwas_> hat es denn jetzt geklappt?
<sysdef> zerwas_: sei nicht so kritisch ;p
<k1l> biertrinker: soll ich dir jetzt erklären wie schwer du dich angestellt hast? oder freust du dich, dass es jetzt klappt und versuchst beim nächsten mal von anfang an besser aufzupassen?
<Calypso> er kann den OK button für "accept license agreement" nicht finden^^
<DreamThief> ...
<ring2> biertrinker, zudem lassen sich ein- und ausgaben im terminal leichter supporten als grafische klickorgien :)
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3  biertrinker Calypso 
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak 3 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> da ist alles haar-klein erklärt. einfach lesen und schritt für schritt abarbeiten
<Calypso> er hockt an nem lappi ohne mouse, darf mit pfeil und tab navigieren und teamspeak interessiert mich nich^^ es is sein ding, was er braucht... er hockt nur in meinem lan drin und neben mir :p
<DreamThief> Calypso: das macht dich jetzt auch nicht besser, als ihn ;)
<k1l> Calypso: biertrinker braucht dafür auch keine maus. er müsste nur lesen und nachmachen. aber wenn er meine hilfe nicht will soll er sich ruhig andere suchen, die noch die geduld haben
<Calypso> weiß ich, aber ich kann ihm auch grad nich helfen :D und die gui möglichkeiten sind ausgeschöpft... per terminal, iwas is falsch, und das bekommen wir so auch nich hin...
<Calypso> mehr kann ich dazu nich sagen -_-
<koegs> Calypso: wenn man einfach mal die Texte im Wiki liest, erklärt sich eigentich alles ziemlich von selber
<koegs> und nicht nur nach befehlen scannen und per copy&paste benutzen
<Calypso> erklär's mir mal nochmal schnell, evtll bekomm ich das ja hin und kann's ihm dann erklären
<koegs> [23:03:03] <+k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3 
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak 3 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> Calypso: schau in die genannte wiki seite!
<koegs> da stehts!
<k1l> mensch seid ihr beide 10 und denkt lesen ist uncool oder wie? 
<k1l> wir haben uns hier schon 20 din a4 seiten die finger wundgetippt, was in 10 zeilen im wiki erklärt ist. das ist doch langsam echt nicht mehr unsere schuld, dass das bei euch nicht läuft
<biertrinker> denkst du du wärst 15 und cool weil du andere die weniger ahnung haben als du sie hast blöd anmachen zu müssen?
<Calypso> cd Downloads
<Calypso> chmod u+x TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_PLATTFORM-VERSION.run <--- ist ab hier einfach ein zeilenumbruch oder gehört das getrennt, der erste punkt der mich interessiert   ------>./TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_PLATTFORM-VERSION.run 
<k1l> biertrinker: viele opfern hier ihre freizeit um usern zu helfen. da kann man schon erwarten, dass die user auch mal mitdenken.
<k1l> Calypso: gewollter zeilenumbruch, da neuer befehl
<Calypso> okay, thx
<DreamThief> PLATTFORM und VERSION sind vom user selbstständig durch passende Werte zu ersetzen.
<bekks> Steht auch als Hinweis im Wiki, in einer grauen Box.
<Calypso> okay, wir haben das jetz mal in soweit gemacht das wir im terminal folgende zeile(n ) haben: Sind diese Informationen korrekt? [J/n] j
<Calypso> anonymous@anonymous-EP35-DS3:~$ su teamspeak
<Calypso> Passwort: 
<Calypso> teamspeak@anonymous-EP35-DS3:/home/anonymous$ 
<Calypso> ist das schon mal ein guter anfang oder nicht?
<DreamThief> hä?
<k1l> Calypso: warum der userwechsel?
<koegs> verdammte hacke, wo steht da was von "su teamspeak" O.o
<DreamThief> ich glaub, ich brauch gleich nen schnaps.
<koegs> leb ich in nem anderen internet
<k1l> Calypso: der darf natürlich im userverzeichnis von dem anderen user nichts machen
<DreamThief> und wieso will man für den verdammten teamspeak client nen userwechsel durchführen?
<DreamThief> das ist der client!
<DreamThief> nicht der server daemon!
<Calypso> naja, wer schon das wiki anbietet sollte auch das wiki kennen, in dem punkt versteh ich jetz dass mein nachbar ein wenig angepisst ist... sorry... so steht es nach der ersten verlinkung im wiki, das haben wir gemacht, als es darum ging, teamspeak überhaupt mal auf den rechner zu bekommen:  Sind diese Informationen korrekt? [J/n] j
<Calypso> anonymous@anonymous-EP35-DS3:~$ su teamspeak
<Calypso> Passwort: 
<Calypso> teamspeak@anonymous-EP35-DS3:/home/anonymous$ 
<bekks> Nein.
<DreamThief> herrgott, habt ihr den kopf denn nur, damit die ohren festen halt haben?
<k1l> Calypso: trollt woanders
<bekks> Im Wiki geht es um den Client, nicht um den Server.
<Calypso> ich arbeit nur die site ab, fertig aus, ich möcht eigtl was anderes machen... 
<k1l> Calypso: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak 3 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> Calypso: wenn du mir sagen kannst, wo da "su teamspeak" vorgeschlagen wird nehm ich alles zurück. ansonsten seid ihr beide entweder unfähig oder trollt.
<DreamThief> nunja, hier ist für mich EOS
<DreamThief> das tu ich mir nicht länger an.
<Calypso> ich bin unfähig, gebe ich offen und ehrlich zu, hab nur das gemacht (wie ein kopfloser das so macht) was jeder tun würde... wort für wort und link für link abarbeiten... fertig aus...
<alpre> ich will ein Eis
 * DreamThief zielt mit seinem IceCast auf alpre
<alpre> huch
<Calypso> geb ich gern aus, dafür dass wir so nervig waren -_- das gibt'n sh**load of ice -_-
<koegs> Calypso: jetzt mal im ernst, ich hab Teamspeak vorher auch noch nie unter Ubuntu installiert, aber ich habe einfach den Abschnitt "Installation" gelesen
<koegs> also die Datei runtergeladen und die 3 folgenden Befehle ausgeführt (natürlich den Dateinamen angepasst) und BÄM, schon hatte ich Teamspeak...
<hoenigm> hey. kann ich ubuntu aus einer laufenden version eines anderen linux heraus installieren?
<k1l> hoenigm: schau dir mal debootstrap an
<Calypso> ahm, ich nutz teamspeak nicht einmal, hab es noch nie benutzt und werd es auch nie benutzen, für mich einfach kein dienst, den ich brauch... dann poste für biersuchti die befehle noch einmal so, wie er's machen soll, wenns nur so wenige aufgaben sind... fertig aus... kein gezeter, kein gemetzel, gewaltfreier tee und eis für alle, und (so ziemlich) alle sind glücklich... ich brauch erst mal ne tischkante un domestos... prost
<Calypso> okay, er hat's, also bitte eine extra harte tischkante für mich 
<hoenigm> k11, danke - das sieht nach dem gesuchten aus :-)
<zerwas_> Calypso, ich hab den artikel gerade angepasst, ist kein terminal nötig
<Calypso> naja, er sucht gerade nach der ausführbaren datei, er macht folgendes: dateisystem > home > teamspeak> "nix drin außer 'beispiele' beim klicken daruaf kommt er nach > usr > share > example-content ... so, was ist jetzt falsch?
<k1l> Calypso: will er den server oder den client installieren?
<Calypso> den client, er will es ja nutzen
<k1l> Calypso: link bitte mal die seite hier rein, nach der er gerade arbeitet
 * fellbuendel vermutet ein Layer 8-Problem bei dieser Netzwerkanwendung...
<k1l> Calypso: weil einen user "teamspeak" anzulegen ist für das reine nutzen des clients total verkehrt
<Calypso> das is die, die ihr gepostet habt o.O http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3  ja und das mit dem user teamspeak anlegen wuchs auf meinem mist, weil ich halt alles in einem abarbeiten wollte, ohne nach zu denken
<kubine> Title: TeamSpeak 3 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> Calypso: ok. dann soll er mal wieder in seinen nutzer wechseln und dann findet er auch in seinem home-verzeichnis die dateien im download verzeichnis
<Calypso> okay, also die datei: TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.8.1.run oder?
<k1l> Calypso: die die bei ihm im home im download ordner liegt. ich weiß das auswenidig nicht, aber so in der art müsste die heissen
<Calypso> also es is definitiv der Downloads ordner, der lässt sich ja über die GUI so schön finden... außer linux versteckt noch andere Downloads ordner^^
<k1l> Calypso: ja. dann mittels Rechtsklick -> "Eigenschaften -> Zugriffsrechte" und Häkchen bei "Datei als Programm ausführen".
<k1l> Calypso: dann ist im wiki beschrieben, wie man durch die lizenzkram durchkommt mit der tastatur.
<Calypso> okay, is schon mal erledigt und nochmals erledigt... er führt's jetz mal aus...
<Calypso> okay, jetz hat er nen ordner bekommen mit nen haufen dateien drin...
<Calypso> also denk ich  mal, jetz hat er's richtig ??
<DreamThief> wenn er's jetzt nicht auf die reihe gekriegt hat, komm ich mit der flex und zerschneide seinen rechner in handliche brocken.
<DreamThief> ^^
<bekks> Ich bin ja mehr für explosive Schneidladungen. Ist effektvoller :D
<k1l> Calypso: ja, der hat jetzt nne ordner
<k1l> Calypso: den ordner kann er sich auch an eine passendere stelle in seinem home-ordner schieben. downloads ist da vlt nicht so passend
 * DreamThief setzt sich neben k1l und reicht ihm den Joint
<Calypso> okay, es scheint zu funktionieren... bekomm ich jetz bitte: 2L bier, eine tischkante, 1,5L domestos und die vollen 1800W meiner Mikrowelle... selbst für mich erscheint das jetz als pipifax -_-... mein problem war nur, dass mich das thema nicht interessiert hatte, bzw seines war es
<vlt> k1l: Das finde ich nicht.
<Calypso> für weitere probleme meldet ER sich in zukunft, mit gebesserter äußerung und mit gebesserter gedult... hoffe ich... danke nochmal für alles, in seinem namen
<zerwas_> Calypso, schönen abend noch euch beiden
<k1l> Calypso: ok. dann viel erfolg
<Calypso> so, ich hoff ich geh einfach nur als "untalentiert" durch und nich als "mal nerven wollender troll", die absicht würde ich anders beweisen.... und ich hoffe (jetzt, mit dem wiki an meiner seite) nerve ich wirklich nur noch dann mit fragen, wenn ich garnicht weiter komme ;) insofern, einen schönen abend auch euch noch, ou kay
<zeroC> ahoi...
<zeroC> ich hab mir ueber ein ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 installiert (ubuntu 12.04.1) und ich kann unter gnome-classic kein alt+tab benutzen
<zeroC> habs jetzt mit gconf versucht, dann mit umsetzen des shortcuts und wieder hinsetzen, aber nichts hat was geholfen
<zeroC> hat da jmd. einen tip?
<k1l> ich bin mir gar nicht sicher, ob das in dem fallback modus überhaupt noch gewollt ist
<ring1> normal geht das
<k1l> ring1: auch mit dem neusten gnome3 unterbau? die wollen doch den gnome2 look auch nicht mehr als fallback haben sondern ein gnome3 mit cpu-treibern
<zeroC> aber was ist denn dann die idee um zwischen applikationen zu switchen?
<ring1> k1l, auch mit dem gnome3 unterbau. also, angenommen man hätte gnome-panel bzw. gnome-session-fallback installiert und entsprechend beim login gnome classic ausgewählt
<k1l> ring1: er nutzt das gnome3 ppa.
<ring1> k1l, ok, das hab ich nicht geprüft
<zeroC> was waere denn die von ubuntu gewollte loesung gnome3 zu nutzen?
<zeroC> s/nutzen/installieren?
<k1l> zeroC: ubuntu bringt gnome3 eh mit, weil gnome3 die basis für unity ist. du meinst die gnome-shell, aber die bringt ubuntu auch mit in den quellen. ganz ohne ppa
<ring1> zeroC, normalerweise gnome-shell einfach nachinstallieren. schon hast du die shell
<veryhappy> Hallo. Meine Youtubevideos stocken immer, was kann ich da machen?
<zeroC> k1l: super, merci! :)
<zeroC> k1l,ring1 und da funzt dann auch alt+tab?
<zeroC> wenn ja, werd ich das denk ich mla so nachziehen
<ring1> zeroC, ja. benutze zum entfernen des gnome ppas aber auf jeden fall ppa-purge, um alles möglichst sauber zu entfernen
<k1l> zeroC: kann ich nicht sagen, da ich es nicht nutze. aber ring1 hat das eben so bestätigt
<zeroC> perfekt, dann mal bis gleich/spaeter... :)
<ring1> zeroC, hier funktioniert alt+tab in der gnome-shell aus den ubuntu-paketquellen
<k1l> ring1: shell ist aber nicht der fallback
<ring1> ja, mein fehler, auch in gnome classic
<ring1> zeroC, für gnome classic musst natürlich gnome-panel installieren
<veryhappy> Hat denn keiner eine Ahnung?
<k1l> veryhappy: du kannst mal auf html5 umstellen und gucken ob es besser wird. das hilft aber nur bei youtube nicht bei anderen seiten
<alpre> veryhappy: koennte der treiber fuer die grafikkarte sein, schreib mal mehr
<ring1> k1l, ich hab das eben nochmal in einer frischen vm probiert. nachinstallieren von gnome-panel, einloggen und alt+tab ist verfügbar, sofern man mindestens ein fenster geöffnet hat :)
<k1l> ring1: ok, danke
<veryhappy> alpre: die grafikkarte ist eine radeon hd 3200, ubuntu version 12.04.1, der installierte treiber ist ati/amd: proprietärger fglrx-grafiktreiber
<zeroC> ring1: hab gerade gnome-shell installiert und auf gnome classic umgeschaltet 
<zeroC> ansage bei apt-get install gnome-panel ist das die neueste version installiert ist
<ring1> zeroC, ok
<zeroC> allerdings funzt alt+tab nicht
<zeroC> -.-
<zeroC> muss ich evtl. noch irgendwas machen?
<zeroC> also bis jetzt hab ich drei schritte gemacht, updates drauf, apt-get install gnome-shell, apt-get install gnome-panel
<zeroC> shell hat ne menge installiert, panel war schon die neueste drauf
<ring1> ich hab das eben nochmal getestet hier. da hat es ohne probleme direkt funktioniert mit alt+tab
<k1l> zeroC: hast du mit ppa-purge das ppa entfertn?
<k1l> *entfernt
<zeroC> alles aus den sourcen (hab ubuntu 12.04 gerade neu installiert)
<zeroC> wollte da sichergehen
<k1l> ah k
<zeroC> so ich mich recht erinnere hats in meiner vm gestern auch funktioniert... aber jetzt halt nich auf diesem schleppi... -.-
<k1l> hat der 3d der lappi?
<zeroC> is nen x230
<k1l> sprich, welcher graka treiber läuft?
<zeroC> hat ne intel grafikkarte hd4000 oder so
<alpre> veryhappy: koennte echt ein treiberproblem sein keine ahnung mit dem modell. du koenntest vielleicht rechtsklick auf das video und die beschleunigung ausschalten
<ring1> zeroC, das paket gnome-shell hat über die abhängigkeiten gnome-panel mitinstalliert. ist also nicht verwunderlich, dass es schon installiert ist
<zeroC> ring1: hab ich mir gedacht... aber muss ich noch irgendwas anderes nachinstallieren?
<veryhappy> alpre: genau das gleiche hilft auch nicht. also ich bin sicher ob das stottern nicht zyklisch verläuft oder zufällig.
<ring1> zeroC, sollte dich stören, dass gnome und gnome classic installiert sind, könntest du natürlich gnome-shell purgen und anschließend gnome-panel wieder installieren. würde aber an deinem eigentlichen problem wohl auch nichts ändern
<zeroC> ring1: was sollte mich stoeren?
<zeroC> ach so
<zeroC> sorry... habs falsch gelesen
<ring1> zeroC, also, ich habe, wie du gestern, auch nichts extra installiert oder aktiviert, damit alt+tab funktioniert
<ring1> zeroC, könnte ja sein, dass es dich stört, dass etwas installiert ist, was gar nicht genutzt wird prinzipiell
<zeroC> ring1: mit gnome-shell oder mit classic, weil bei gnome classic gehts bei mir nicht, shell/unity gehts
<zeroC> ich glaub ich hatte mich vorhin falsch ausgedrueckt...
<zeroC> moment..
<zeroC> ring1: so, also in dem loginschirm kann man (gnome, gnome-classic, gnome classic (no effects), "unity") auswaehlen, bei gnome, gnome-classic(no effects) und unity gehts mit dem alt+tab
<zeroC> bei gnome-classic mit effekten gehts nicht
<ring1> das ist aber komisch
<zeroC> find ich auch
<zeroC> hatte mich vorhin vertan, sorry dafuer
<ring1> zeroC, ich war ja vorhin auch kurz falsch gewickelt ;)
<zeroC> ;)
<ring1> ich nehme mal an, du hast im moment des tests auch offene fenster?
<zeroC> klar
<zeroC> ich mach dazu nen firefox und nen terminal fenster auch
<zeroC> also auch zwei verschiedene applikationen
<ring1> eine reicht ja schon, dann sollte der anwendungsumschalter auftauchen
<zeroC> tut der irgendwie nicht
<ring1> zeroC, ok, ich hätte da was
<ring1> installier doch mal compizconfig-settings-manager
<zeroC> klingt gut... :)
<zeroC> ach so, das hatte ich oftmals gelesen, gibts dann auch keine probleme mit unity?
<ring1> wir brauchen nur eine option davon
<zeroC> ok, onde
<zeroC> done
<ring1> ccsm starten - windows management - application switcher aktivieren
<zeroC> jau, der geht jetzt
<ring1> frag mich nicht, wieso der deaktiviert war. ist ja eigentlich der standard
<ring1> wenn du ccsm nicht mehr brauchst, kannst du es auch gleich wieder deinstallieren
<zeroC> hm? alos wenn ich es jetzt deinstalliere, sollte der app manager noch gehen?
<zeroC> oO
<ring1> ja, sollte
<zeroC> also mit einem apt-get remove --purge compizconfig-settings-manager, richtig?
<ring1> der setzt ja nur eine option und stellt den switcher nicht bereit
<ring1> ja
<zeroC> ach so! :D
<zeroC> pefekt, merci!
<zeroC> das ist ja grossartig
<ring1> kannst auch direkt statt "remove --purge" nur "purge" nutzen, spart tipperei
<zeroC> oh, 
<zeroC> immer nuetzliche tipps dabei... :)
<zeroC> coolinger...
<ring1> kannst am ende auch noch ein "apt-get autoremove --purge" durchführen. vielleicht wurden pakete aus abhängigkeiten mitinstalliert, die nun nicht mehr gebraucht werden
<zeroC> :)
<ring1> teste aber auch jeden fall nochmal, ob alt+tab auch nach dem aus- und einloggen noch funktioniert wie gewünscht
<de_wwWolf> Kurze Hardwarefrage
<de_wwWolf> wird eine Kombination mittlerweile unterstützt die aus AMD HD APU + Geforce Grafikkarte besteht ???
<coffeeholic> de_wwWolf: ist es ein Notebook?
<de_wwWolf> Soll ein Desktop werden
<zeroC> ring1: ich nach nem purge gings nicht mehr, musste es gerade nochmal nachinstallieren... :)
<zeroC> aber jetzt gehts, danke fuer die hilfe
<ring1> zeroC, gerne. hauptsache es läuft jetzt
<de_wwWolf> finde keinerlei Infos darüber
<ring1> zeroC, vorallem aus den paketquellen und mit alt+tab :)
<zeroC> :)
<zeroC> exakt, allerdings glaube ich wuerds auch ausm ppa laufen mit dem compiz "umweg"
<ppq> de_wwWolf: hab ich hier in benutzung, läuft
<ppq> de_wwWolf: ich nutze aber nur die nvidia-grafik
<de_wwWolf> mit abgeschalteter AMD-GPU???
<ppq> ja
<de_wwWolf> hast es mal in Kombination probiert
<ring1> zeroC, ja, würde bestimmt auch aus dem ppa laufen. sind die versionen schon wieder so stark unterschiedlich oder weshalb wolltest du das ppa nutzen?
<ppq> de_wwWolf: nein, das geht leider generell nicht (nvidia- und amd-grafik gleichzeitig)
<ppq> de_wwWolf: zumindest nicht mit den unfreien treibern, die beißen sich
<zeroC> ring1: hatte gehofft das die noch aktueller sind
<zeroC> :)
<de_wwWolf> dann wäre es raus geschmissenes Geld ....
<ring1> zeroC, versionitis ist heilbar. sofern kein wirkliches feature fehlt, würde ich von ppas immer absehen
<zeroC> ring1: auf servern halte ich das uach so... :)
<ppq> de_wwWolf: komm doch sonst mal nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic rüber :) ich bin nämlich anderer meinung
<de_wwWolf> thx :-)
<ring1> zeroC, war nur ein gut gemeinter rat :)
<zeroC> ring1: nehm ich auch dankend an!! :)
<zeroC> ring1,k1l danke fuer die hilfe! :)
<ring1> zeroC, bitte :)
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-18
<outcast> hi, ich hab gerade versucht mir fuer blender 2.63 eine .desktopfile im ordner local/share/application gemacht, ich habe auch ... http://pastie.org/4743741
<kubine> Title: #4743741 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<daniel> Morgen zusammen
<zeroC> moinsen
<ole01> Hi
<ole01> Ich habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu 12.04 und meinem Ultrabook mit Intel Ivy Bridge und Intel HD 4000 Grafikchip
<ole01> Wenn ich die Displayhelligkeit verstellen möchte (sei es mit Shurtcuts oder in der Systemeinstellung) fängt das Display an zu flackern. Unter Xubuntu (mal live vom Stick gestartet) tritt das Problem nicht auf
<ole01> Außerdem ändert sich an der Helligkeit nichts unter Ubuntu, allerdings erhöht sich die CPU-Last deutlich, sodass auch der Lüfter hochdreht
<ole01> Hat jemand eine Idee?
<stevieh> moinmoin
<stevieh> also irgendwie läuft Evolution seit 12.04 beim Mailabrufen etwas ruckelig... passiert öfters, dass der imap über ssl abholer hängenbleibt. Vor allem nach nem Netzwechsel bzw. standby.
<stevieh> Ist da was bekannt?
<swed> Hallo, mit "find ~/temp -type d -mtime +3" finde ich alle Verzeichnisse die 3 Tage und älter sind. Wie kann ich diese nun inkl. enthaltene Dateien und Unterverzeichnisse löschen, unabhängig vom dessen Alter?
<coffeeholic> swed: finds --exec Direktive, das ist aber möglicherweise gefährlich.
<coffeeholic> swed: und ich kann es nicht gut erklären, also lies besser die manpage `man find`
<coffeeholic> !find > swed 
<coffeeholic> swed: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/find#Aktionen
<swed> kenn ich, aber ich komm damit nicht weiter
<coffeeholic> okay, was hackt?
<coffeeholic> Wird der Befehl nicht ausgeführt?
<sdx23> find hat auch eine exktra Option für's Löschen.
<zeroC> salut... :)
<zeroC> welcher twitter client ist denn so der der wahl?
<coffeeholic> zeroC: Umfragen sind hier eher off-topic
<swed> ich hab in Temp Unterverzeichnisse /temp/u1 /temp/u2 die möchte ich finden "find ~/temp -type d -mtime +3 -maxdept 1". Damit bekomme ich die Liste der Unterverzeichnisse der ersten Ebene. Alles was da drunter ist soll nun weg. Stimmt es gibt auch eine Option füs löschen -delete. Aber löscht diese auch rekursiv?
<zeroC> coffeeholic: ah, oki
<hodes> hey, ich möchte gerade einen vpn zugang via vpnc erstellen. es hakt aber ein wenig gerade, ich gehe nach dieser anleitung vor: http://www4.fh-swf.de/de/home/studierende/dvz/vpn_zugang/einrichtungunterlinux_1/index.php ... hänge am des group pw, er sagt mir das sei falsch. kann mir jmd helfen?
<LetoThe2nd> jemand eine spontane idee was bei mir den http-server tntnet reingezogen hat bzw. startet?
<coffeeholic> LetoThe2nd: du solltest dir mal angucken, welche Pakete du kürzlich installiert hast
<coffeeholic> LetoThe2nd: vermutlich warst nämlich du das
<LetoThe2nd> coffeeholic: stating the obvious.
<coffeeholic> :D nicht nur
<LetoThe2nd> ich meinte, was da die abhängigkeitsquelle sein könnte.
<LetoThe2nd> deinstallieren motzt nämlich nicht.
<coffeeholic> dann öffne aptitude, such nach tntnet, und lass dir die Details zu dem Paket anzeigen
<LetoThe2nd> coffeeholic: sicher nicht aptitude.
<coffeeholic> LetoThe2nd: dann eben nicht aptitude
<LetoThe2nd> apt-rdepends trägt auch nicht wirklich erleuchtendes bei. naja merkwürdig.
<hodes> niemand?
<hodes_> so ein mist, ich hab doch alles eingegeben, aber hängt mit dem pw, das will er irgendwie nicht akzeptieren :S
<koegs> vielleicht ist ja auch einfach das passwort falsch...
<sysdef> ... oder es ist richtig, aber der rechner kennt nicht das richtige :]
<jan_w> ist es normal, dass der mauscursor in die ecke links open springt sobald man ihn dem linken rand naehert?
<jan_w> das hat mit 12.04 auf meinem thinkpad t420 angefangen
<jan_w> hab gerade von der desktop iso gestartet, da ist es auch so - also liegt es nicht an eventuell kaputter configfiles
<k1l_> hmm, bei mir ist das nicht so. hab ich bisher auch noch nicht so gesehen. macht auch keinen sinn, weil man dann ja gar nicht die starter im launcher drücken könnte
<jan_w> das passiert erst wenn man 1-2 mm von seitenrand ist
<jan_w> total nervig
<apricot1> nach Neuinstallation bekomme ich keine 'Programme'mehr als Icon in den Systemtray.War irgendeine Einstellung (Systemsteuerung?) auch im CompizConfigManager find ich nichts mehr. Das'AllTray' Programm funktioniert auch nicht - zumindest bei Torchat.
<LetoThe2nd> apricot1: da gibt bei unity irgendnen key mit dem man die applet/try-icons wieder erlauben kann. einfach mal googlen.
<koegs> weil ich grad vollgefressen bin und pause hab http://askubuntu.com/questions/35085/how-can-i-use-alltray-in-unity
<apricot1> ja, habs vergessen (*schäm*)
<apricot1> ah ich erinner mich: 'dconf-editor' :)
<hodes> gibt es ein pdf tool mit dem ich markierungen und kommentare machen kann? evtl für gnome umgebung?
<k1l_> !pdf > hodes 
<apricot1> koegs, rülpsn hilft  :)
<dAnjou> hodes: evince kann es rudimentär
<k1l_> oh bot weg: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PDF
<hodes> k1l_, da hab ich schon geguckt
<hodes> dAnjou, wie genau, finde das werkzeug nicht
<koegs> apricot1: googlen hilft viel mehr O.o
<hodes> kk
<dAnjou> hodes moment
<k1l_> hodes: unten sind ja ein paar programme genannt und erklärt wie viel sie können
<k1l_> hodes: hast du das auch gelesen?
<hodes> k1l_, jap wi gesagt, okular wäre ne alternative, hatte nur gehofft das evince das vllt auch kann
<ppq> hodes: Xournal ist dafür bestens geeignet. einfach in xournal auf öffnen gehen, unten "alle dateien" wählen und die .pdf öffnen
<dAnjou> hodes: du musst in der seitenleiste oben auf die dropdown-liste "Anmerkungen"
<hodes> dAnjou, ah ok, so kann ich zumindest schon mal kommentare machen :)
<hodes> xournal
<hodes> xournal ist auch cool :)
<hodes> danke
<nunatak> wie kann ich denn im nautilus ein lesezeichen für zuletzt verwendete dateien anlegen wenn es nicht da ist?
<nunatak> müsste ja ein dynamisches lesezeichen sein
<dAnjou> nunatak: (geraten) zeitgeist installiert?
<nunatak> dAnjou, nicht das ich wüsste. ist das in die gnomeshell integriert?
<dAnjou> nunatak: soweit ich weiß sorgt das ganz allgemein dafür, dass sich gemerkt wird, welche dateien angefasst wurden usw.
<nunatak> soweit ich weiß hatte doch nautilus immer ein lesezeichen dafür. bei mir ist es weg. wahrscheinlich seit ich vor ein paar tagen mein system neu installiert hatte.
<nunatak> oder ist das etwa nur im "speichern unter" dialog vorhanden?
<nunatak> kann auch sein. upps
<hodes> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture FoxitReader_1.1.0_i386.deb wieso funktioniert dieser befehl nicht? wollte mal foxitreader noch probieren
<hodes> bzw. ich kann danach foxitreader immer noch nciht starten
<Guest18558> nimmt man apt-cache show umzusehen, ob ein paket installiert ist?
<dadrc> Guest18558, ich würd policy statt show nehmen
<dadrc> hodes, das Paket ist gruselig. Keine Abhängigkeiten definiert
<ppq> hodes: also erstmal brauchst du kein --force-architecture mehr. außerdem kann man die frage ohne fehlermeldung nicht benatworten
<dadrc> In 'nem Terminal starten und hoffen, dass die Fehlermeldung sagt, was fehlt
<hodes> ppq, ... kann nicht ausgeführt werden, da datei oder verzeichnis fehlt
<hodes> ppq, leider kann ich nicht mehr angeben
<ppq> hodes: pack mal den befehl und die komplette ausgabe in einen pastebin
<ppq> wieso eigentlich foxit? das programm ist müll
<ppq> naja, müll auch nicht, aber es gibt bessere reader in der paketverwaltung
<hodes> ppq, kann die datei nicht über den term öffnen bzw. weiß ich nicht wie das paket genau heißt
<dadrc> Laut Paket /usr/bin/FoxitReader und /usr/bin/fr
<hodes> ppq, naja am liebsten wäre mir pdf-x change viewer, aber das gibbet nicht plattformübergreifend :S
<koegs> hodes: fang doch bitte nicht wieder an wild irgendwelche pakete manuell zu installieren, wenn du nicht weisst was du da tust
<hodes> koegs, ja okeeee, hab foxit auch schon wieder gebannt
<hodes> koegs, aber was ich da tue wusste ich
<hodes> :P
<koegs> sah eher nicht danach aus
<koegs> wild ein paket installieren, nicht genau wissen wie und dann noch nicht mal in der lage sein zu gucken wo die binaries landen
<koegs> das sieht nicht danach aus als wüsste man was man tut ;.)
<hodes> koegs, xD och menno lass mich doch
<koegs> hodes: gut, dann komm aber nachher nicht wieder angekrochen, wenn alles kaputt ist
<hodes> koegs, aber gut, wie gesagt habs wieder runtergeschmissen, weil es eh nicht lief und mir ja gerade schon gesagt wurde es sei müll 
<hodes> koegs, was heißt wieder?:D
<hodes> naja egal wird hier ot
<nomike> Hi!
<nomike> Ich möchte eine Ubuntu Live-CD über TFTP booten. Ich hab das Setup schon so weit dass er sich kernel und initrd vom TFTP-Server holt und bootet. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass alle tutorials im Netz davon reden "netboot=nfs" und "nfsroot=/somedir" zu verwenden.
<nomike> Ich will aber kein nfs sondern alles über tftp machen. Ich find aber weder tutorials dafür noch find ich eine doku über die initrd parameter...
<nomike> Hat von euch wer eine idee? bzw. geht das überhaupt?
<coffeeholic> nomike: selbst wenn das geht, ist es nicht empfehlenswert
<nomike> wieso?
<coffeeholic> nomike: weil NFS viel viel besser ist als tftp
<LetoThe2nd> nomike: geht schlicht und ergreifend nicht.
<coffeeholic> nomike: NFS ist ein richtiges Dateisystem, tftp nicht
<LetoThe2nd> nomike: grund unter anderem: tftp kann keine verzeichnisse.
<nomike> LetoThe2nd: Ok, das Argument überzeugt natürlich
<jokrebel> csdev: Alles klar mit Deiner Verbindung?
<csdev> jokrebel: Danke, jetzt geht es (Ich hatte gerade ein paar Programmabstürze...)
<jokrebel> csdev: Na dann ist es ja gut.
<azrael_> gibt es gründe warum ich den ubuntuinity starter in 12.04 nicht verschieben kann? es gibt zwei anleitungen von 2011 einmal die: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/11/install-ubuntu-unity-bottom-launcher.html und die http://www.webupd8.org/2011/10/how-to-move-unity-launcher-to-bottom-of.html beide erfüllen scheinbar nicht ihren zweck ..bitte dringends um hilfe
<koegs> azrael_: einfacher mal genauer informieren, das ppa hat kein package für precise/12.04
<jokrebel> azrael_: WebUpD8 ist doch ein Multi-PPA-Anbieter, oder?
<koegs> jokrebel: auch bitte erst lesen bevor man generelle vermutungen anstellt, danke
<azrael_> woher hast du die information das es für 12.04 kein package gibt auf der site sehe ich keine info
<koegs> azrael_: auf der seite des ppa-maintainers
<azrael_> thx
<azrael_> gibt es denn eine möglichkeit den starter zu verschieben?
<koegs> hm, keine geduld, der kerl
<koegs> geb ich ihm halt nicht den passenden Thread :D
<azrael_> sry wollte nicht drängeln x)
<koegs> azrael_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1976480&page=6
<koegs> bestätigt meine vermutung: nein
<koegs> kannst höchstens den unity-launcher verstecken und third-party docks verwenden
<azrael_> ok danke
<kultviech> ich hab auf dem host das lv vergrößert. libvirt (virt-manager) zeigt mir die neue größe an (virtio, raw-format), im gast kann ich mit resize2fs die partition nicht vergrößern, was muß ich noch machen? 
<coffeeholic> kultviech: du hast nicht zufällig versucht, eine eingehängte Partition zu vergrößern?
<kultviech> coffeeholic: geht das nicht?
<coffeeholic> kultviech: du kannst eine ext* Partition nicht bearbeiten, wenn die eingehängt ist
<coffeeholic> kultviech: wusstest du das nicht? :o
<kultviech> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemgr%C3%B6%C3%9Fe_%C3%A4ndern
<kultviech> ubuntuusers meint was anderes coffeeholic
<koegs> kultviech: welchen kernel verwendest du denn?
<kultviech> koegs: 3.2.0 (12.04)
<coffeeholic> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dateisystemgr%C3%B6%C3%9Fe_%C3%A4ndern#ext2-ext3-ext4 "[...]darf es nicht eingehängt oder fehlerhaft sein[...]"
<kultviech> [...] Seit Linux Kernel 2.6.10 kann man ext3 (nicht ext2)-Dateisysteme auch im eingehängten Zustand vergrößern, nicht jedoch verkleinern!
<kultviech> verwende ext4
<koegs> kultviech: wie lautet die genaue fehlermeldung
<kultviech> koegs:  resize2fs -p /dev/vdb
<kultviech> resize2fs 1.42 (29-Nov-2011)
<kultviech> Das Dateisystem ist schon 20971520 Blöcke groß. Nichts zu tun!
<koegs> also hast du die partition nicht vergrößert?
<kultviech> hab das lv im host von 80 auf 120 gb vergrößert
<kultviech> das zeigt mir auch libvirt an
<kultviech> im gast zeigt mir cfdisk die 80gb als freien bereich an
<kultviech> bin wieder über meine alte stolperstelle gestolpert, hab den gast nur rebootet, nicht die vm neu gestart ...
<alvin_rxg> hi, gute Abend.  kann irgendwer mir ein hint geben, dass welche server von /etc/init/ den dhclient3 startet ? =.=
<ppq>  /etc/init/networking.conf
<ppq> nicht direkt, sondern über ifup
<ppq> oder network-manager.conf wenn du den nutzt
<alvin_rxg> hmmm... ich nutze wicd.
<alvin_rxg> ich denk /etc/init/networking.conf macht nichts von dhclient3. weil ich hab schon probiert dass dem /etc/init/networking.conf kommentiert 
<ppq> was ist denn das problem?
<alvin_rxg> das problem ist: dhclient3 ist langsam... er dauert etwa zeit um Ubuntu zu starten..
<ppq> dann konfigurier dein netzwerk einfach statisch
<alvin_rxg> :)   aha, ich habe eine idee. den satz "iface eth0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces
<alvin_rxg> danke
<alvin_rxg> ppq: danke schön! problem gelöst. :)
<ppq> :) ok
<hanning> ahoi
<hanning> ist zufällig ein weiser ALSA-guru anwesend, der mir etwas auf die sprünge helfen mag? (lubuntu 11)
<hanning> irgendwie fehlt mir REAR, und in der asoundrc herrscht das reinste chaos
<ppq> ich bin zwar kein alsa-guru, aber pack deine .asoundrc doch mal in einen pastebin
<hanning> danke, wird gemacht
<hanning> http://paste.debian.net/190607/
<hanning> laut speaker-test werden alle übrigen kanäle korrekt angesprochen
<haasee> wird wärend einer Lubuntu-Installation ein vorhandenes WIN Xp erkannt und angeboten dies zu behalten um ein Dualboot-system zu bekommen? 
<haasee> oder wird die Platte komplett gnadenlos neu formatiert?
<DreamThief> ich würd mal sagen, das hat der user in der hand ^^
<DreamThief> probiers doch einfach mal aus.
<DreamThief> !einsteiger > haasee
<jokrebel> haasee: Das kann man man bei der Installtion auswählen.
<haasee> jokrebel: Ok, danke, das wollte ich wissen :-) 
<biertrinker> sers leute... ich hätte da gerne ein problem^
<biertrinker> :)
<DreamThief> du schon wieder
<jokrebel> ring0: Namd - mein TV-Browser-Problem ist gelöst. War schon drauf und dran das "echte" Java zu installieren, hab aber dann doch noch ein bisschen experimentiert. Nach Deinstallation von openJDK6+7 hab ich es mit JRE versucht. Und - damit gehts ;-)
<biertrinker> und zwar komme ich nich über WLAN ins internet... über LAN kein problem
<DreamThief> ^^
<jokrebel> biertrinker: Welche WLAN-Karte?
<biertrinker> jokrebel: weiß ich grad nicht... wo kann ich das nachschaun?
<jokrebel> biertrinker: lsusb bzw. lspci vielleicht…
<biertrinker> jokrebel: also da kommt schon was :) aber ich kann damit grad nix anfangen ehrlich gesagt
<jokrebel> !paste > biertrinker
<jokrebel> !pasten > biertrinker
<Fuchs> jokrebel: das Kubinchen ist weg
<jokrebel> Oh. Wo ist Kubine? 
<bekks> w e c h. wech :D
<jokrebel> biertrinker: Kopiere das alles einfach auf einen Nopaste-Service (wie zB. im Topic angegebn) und gib uns dann den Link dazu.
<ring0> jokrebel, das freut mich. schade aber, dass openjdk das zur zeit nicht hinbekommt. kannst du mir aus interesse mal die version von openjdk6 sagen, die du probiert hast?
<hanning> kennt jemand ein gutes tutorial die .asoundconf manuell anzulegen?
<jokrebel> ring0: Nicht mehr wirklich, da ich grad an nem anderen Rechner sitze und der "problematische" bereits heruntergefahren ist.
<ring0> jokrebel, ok, hätte mich nur mal interessiert
<DreamThief> hanning: schau dir die gentoo doku an. aber meiner meinung nach ist das bei pulseaudio für die katz ...
<hanning> ich hab kein pulseaudio ;)
<jokrebel> ring0: Hatte es auch mit OpenJDK7 probiert. Ging genauso nicht. 
<hanning> verrückt, so wie meine asoundrc aussieht ist in der alsawiki überhaupt nichts dokumentiert. *kopfkratz*
<DreamThief> hanning: zeig mal her
<DreamThief> ich hab früher auch sehr viel dran herum gebastelt
<hanning> ich hab die jetzt gerade mal umgebaut, alsa reload
<hanning> aber irgendwie hat sich nichts geändert
<hanning> http://paste.debian.net/190607/
<hanning> so sah die vom system generierte aus
<hoenigm> hi, ich versuch grad ubuntu mit debootstrap zu installieren, nach der anleitung in der wiki
<hoenigm> Ich bin beim Abschnitt: "Ins installierte Grundsystem wechseln"
<hoenigm> actually: ich habe keine eigenen partitionen für dev, sys und proc
<dadrc> Hat niemand. Die sind virtuell.
<hoenigm> ok
<hoenigm> also einfach weiter einbinden. danke :-)
<hanning> hm ok, die .asoundrc wird ignoriert
<hanning> Es kann sein, dass speziell bei Ubuntu einige Konfigurationsdateien von Alsa verändert wurden, was bei bestimmter Hardware zu Problemen führt. Beim Autor war dies unter Karmic und einer HDA ATI SB Karte der Fall. Nach einem Austausch der Karte gegen eine mit einem ICE1712-Chip funktionierte alles wieder wie gewünscht.
<hanning> na super..
<hanning> genau meine karte :)
<kirsten> hallo, folgendes Problem: ich habe eine Externe Festplatte, die 1 GB hat, wenn ich sie anschließe heißt es unter Ubuntu 10.04, dass nur noch 109 GB frei sind, dass kann aber nicht sein
<bekks> Wieso kann das nicht sein?
<kirsten> , denn ich kann z.B. auch nichts löschen (weil ja gar nichts mehr drauf ist!
<kirsten> ich habe unter Nautilus alles gelöscht und anschließend den Papierkorb gelleert
<kirsten> sorry geleert
<bekks> kirsten: Dann zeig uns bitte mal die Ausgaben von sudo fdisk -l und df -h in einem Pastebin.
<jokrebel> bekks: Wenn die Festplatte 1GB hat können IMHO tatsächlich keine 109 GB frei sein <g>
<bekks> Och, DAS würde ich so nicht unterschreiben ;) Ich sage nur "Firmware" :P
<kirsten> ups, http://paste.pocoo.org/ funktioniert nicht mehr , gibt es eine Alternative?
<bekks>  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<kirsten> danke !  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410672/ ergibt sudo fdisk -l
<kirsten> und http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410677/ ergibt df -h
<bekks> kirsten: Und dann auch noch die ausgabe von "mount" bitte.
<kirsten> also es geht um die Platte http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410677/
<kirsten> sorry sde1
<niemand> also 1 TB, nicht 1 GB
<niemand> Problem gelöst?
<kirsten> ja, also 1 TB, aber die Platte sollte halt leer sein!
<bekks> kirsten: Und dann auch noch die ausgabe von "mount" bitte.
<niemand> mach mal: ls -lah /media/DATENSICHER
<kirsten> mount ergibt http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410682/  - man seiod ihr schnell!
<kirsten> ls -lah /media/DATENSICHER ergibt drwxrwxrwx 4 Kirsten Kirsten 4,0K 2012-09-18 13:10 , dann drwxr-xr-x 4 root  root  4,0K 2012-09-18 20:50
<bekks> Und das ganze bitte in einem pastebin :)
<bekks> So kann man da kaum was lesen :)
<niemand> Ist ja doch was drauf
<kirsten> ok, geht los
<niemand> du -sh /media/DATENSICHER damit wir die Größe der Daten wissen
<kirsten> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410687/   ergibt  du -sh /media/DATENSICHER 
<niemand> das wars ls
<niemand> wenn ohne sudo nicht genug rauskommt (insbes. bei lost+found), mal als root probieren. Vielleicht ist da was verschwunden
<niemand> Ich weiß nicht ob das nautlius anzeigen würde
<koegs> ich schätze einfach mal Trash ist ordentlich voll :))
<niemand> Wurde doch geleert (mit nautilus)
<bekks> Oder der Kram liegt in lost+found :)
<kirsten> du -sh /media/DATENSICHER ergibt .... die externe Platte rödelt, das scheint etwas länger zu dauern...
<koegs> eins von beidem auf jeden fall
<niemand> kirsten, gut so, dann gibts Daten!
<bekks> kirsten: Also ist das Ding doch noch voll :)
<kirsten> ja , aber man sieht sie nicht! 
<niemand> naja, der zählt jetzt die Größe von 760GB Datenzusamen
<bekks> kirsten: Dann schau in die beiden Verzeichnis rein, mit ls -lah
<niemand> yay, ich hab Daten remote aufgespürt :D
<bekks> niemand: Unglaublitsch :D
<kirsten> ups: " du: fts_read fehlgeschlagen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden "
<bekks> Ja, einfach zuende rödeln lassen.
<biertrinker> hallo nochmal ich, ich war vorhin nicht ganz anwesend
<bekks> Das dauert noch :)
<niemand> wieso hast du die HD nicht gleich formatiert? :P
<biertrinker> und zwar habe ich ein problem auf den router zu
<kirsten> Allerdings! habe ich jetzt bei Nautilus auf "Verborgene Dateien anzeigen geklickt und doch etwas gefunden, jetzt wird gerade kräftig gelöscht
<biertrinker> *auf den router zuzugreifen weil mir "falsches passwort" angezeigt wird
<kirsten> ich vermute , dass danach mein Problem gelöst ist. Danke!!!
<bekks> biertrinker: Dann ist das Passwort falsch. Dein Router lügt nicht. 
<bekks> kirsten: Gerne.
<niemand> np kirsten
<biertrinker> bekks: leider stimmt das nciht... das passwort ist korrekt
<bekks> biertrinker: Ich glaube grundsätzlich nur der Hardware :)
<niemand> biertrinker, definiere "auf den router zugreifen"
<biertrinker> bekks: Passwort eingegeben - Falsch! Passwort verändert und erneut eingegeben - Falsch! Passwort wieder auf das alte zurückgesetzt - Falsch! Mit anderen Geräten verbunden und selbes Passwort benutzt: Korrekt! Nur mein Rechner will sich nicht mit dem Router verbinden, damit ich ins Internet kann.
<niemand> biertrinker, definiere "auf den router zugreifen"
<biertrinker> niemand: mit WLAN... sry nicht dran gedacht :)
<niemand> Ich hätte jetzt eher an das Webinterface gedacht...
<biertrinker> webinterface heisst?
<niemand> MAC-Filter ist keiner aktiv?
<bekks> Oder einfach die falsche Verschlüsselung.
<biertrinker> nein kein MAC-filter
<biertrinker> is ne WPA2 verschlüsselung und das passwort auch... steht ja alles aufm router
<kirsten> ok, das ist krass, nachdem ich den Mülleimer lösche , ist der Müll immer wieder in .Trash-1000/expunged  Ich denke, ich formatiere jetzt einfach. mit welchem Programm würdet ihr das machen?
<bekks> kirsten: Man kann nur mit einem Programm formatieren: mkfs :) Alle anderen GUI nutzen das auch. :)
<niemand> kirsten, ist da nicht was eingebaut? rechtsklick auf das laufwerks icon zB?
<Phantom1005> llo, kann mir einer sagen wo ich den keepass ordner finde um das sprachpacket zu installieren?
<Phantom1005> hallo
<kirsten> nein, leider nichts mit Rechtsklick
<biertrinker> niemand: hast du mir ne lösung oder sonst was? in google find ich nur shit
<kirsten> ich mach es jetzt mit geparted
<niemand> kirsten, mach halt nix hin ;)
<mubbes> hallo zusammen
<bekks> Oder lösch in Nautilus so, dass das Zeug gelöscht und nicht in den Papierkorb verschoben wird.
<ben1u> hallo mubbes :)
<mubbes> ich will was
<kirsten> " Oder lösch in Nautilus so, dass das Zeug gelöscht und nicht in den Papierkorb verschoben wird." und wie geht das???
<niemand> biertrinker, nein, ich kenne dein System nicht (WLAN-Karte etc.)
<bekks> kirsten: shift+entf
<biertrinker> wie kann ich rausfinden was mein laptop für ne wlan karte hat?
<bekks> lspci oder lsusb
<bekks> Wie ganz zu Anfang bereits genannt.
<kirsten> super sihift+entf ist super!
<biertrinker> bekks: ich habe vorhin schon erwähnt dass ich leider nicht ganz da war
<mubbes> ich habe ein fieses Problem mit xubuntu unter precise und quantal. Nach einer debootstrap installation mit lvm und luks werde ich beim Booten sofort in die busybox geschickt. Er findet die root Partition nicht, der device mapper scheint nicht zu funktionieren.  Nach einem Hinweis hier im Channel habe ich meine config und so als "Beweis" zusammengestellt. [paste:410692:meine config]
<bekks> mubbes: Gibst du uns bitte eine URL?
<mubbes> äähm gerne http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410692/
<mubbes> war es die?
<biertrinker> niemand: Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<mubbes> nutze den ubuntu paster gerade zum ersten mal ;-)
<bekks> mubbes: Und was ist die konkrete, vollständige Fehlermeldung?
<mubbes> ich habe das apgetippt :-(
<mubbes> gab keinen anderen weg
<niemand> biertrinker, und das fütterst du jetzt an $suchmaschine + "linux" als keyword
<bekks> Trotzdem brauchen wir die Fehlermeldung.
<mubbes> die Fehlermeldung war cannot find root device giving up
<bekks> mubbes: Das ist aber nicht die vollständige Ausgabe dazu.
<mubbes> ich muss dass in einer virtual machine booten, oder wie komme ich an die Ausgabe?
<mubbes> ich kann doch nicht Seitenweise abschreiben!
<bekks> Eine virtuelle Maschine hat damit nichts zu tun.
<bekks> Die Fehlermeldung ist nicht seitenlang.
<mubbes> wie heisst dann der editor in der busybox
<mubbes> ??
<mubbes> abschreiben ist scheisse
<bekks> Ohne root Dateisystem hast Du nichts, wo Du das abspeichern könntest.
<biertrinker> niemand: es kann leider nicht an meiner karte liegen
<biertrinker> niemand: mit dem router von meinem nachbar bekomm ich die verbindung hin
<mubbes> OK ich mache einen reboot und melde mich nochmal hier
<niemand> biertrinker, Ich bin weder hellseher noch hab ich deine WLAN-Karte
<biertrinker> niemand: deswegen sag ichs dir ja
<niemand> biertrinker, also versuche doch einfach mal zu suchen. ob andere das selbe problem haben
<niemand> oder sieh dir die logs an
<biertrinker> niemand: wie ich vorhin schon geschrieben hab... bei google kommt nur mist... und finde einfach gar nix zu meinem problem
<niemand> aber sag nicht "das geht nicht was du sagst", da vergehts mir
<biertrinker> was meinst du mit logs?
<niemand> biertrinker, mit "AR928X Wireless Network linux connect" find ich seitenweise
<biertrinker> niemand: findest du auch probleme wie: ich komme in den router von meinem nachbar rein, aber in meinen nicht und es kommt die fehlermeldung "passwort falsch" obwohl es richtig ist?
<niemand> tail -f /var/log/syslog
<niemand> Das während dem verbinden laufen lassen
<niemand> im terminal natürlich...
<biertrinker> muss ich aber wieder gehn da ich grd bei meinem nachbar bin
<heartwarrior> tag!
<DreamThief> hi heartwarrior
<DreamThief> willkommen im club!
<heartwarrior> hi, bin ich hier richtig?
<heartwarrior> *knicks
<bekks> Hast Du den Passierschein A38? :)
<DreamThief> ja, bist du, meine liebe.
<DreamThief> hat sie.
<bekks> chrchr :)
<DreamThief> ich hab sie  hierher gelotst
<heartwarrior> hat doch nur ne halbe stunde gedauert, grins
<DreamThief> ich bin gegenüber anfängern, die ehrgeiz zeigen, sehr geduldig und großzügig. also kein thema.
<ben1u> ich auch. :)
<heartwarrior> naja, ein neuers system, neuer chat......ich schnall das softwarecenter langsam, ist aber gewöhnungsbeduerftig
<DreamThief> ben1u: iGude :)
<heartwarrior> ;-) ben1u 
<DreamThief> Ich kann dir sagen, ich finde es heute auch noch gewöhnungsbedürftig.
<heartwarrior> ist halt anders, aber ich bin ja lernfähig
<DreamThief> Ich bin mit apt-get und apitude als paketmanager aufgewachsen und mit synaptics als gui dazu.
<DreamThief> und dann gibts plötzlich ab weg das software center
<heartwarrior> mir wurde heute gesagt dass das windowbashing ein hype ist
<DreamThief> da kam ich mir auch erst ziemlich behindert vor.
<heartwarrior> und dass ALLES an dem kleinen scheisser zwischen bildschirm und rueckenlehne liegt
<DreamThief> nein, das ist nicht immer richtig.
<DreamThief> "ab weg"?
<DreamThief> junge, ich sollte nicht so viel saufen. "ab werk" meinte ich.
<heartwarrior> da gibts leute die fahren windows ohne virusschutz, aber ich denke die machen das berufsmässig und schnallen alles
<heartwarrior> welchen webbrowser soll ich , bitte, fuer mein wiederhergestelltes win7 benutzen ben1u ?
<coffeeholic> heartwarrior: das hier ist ein Linuxchannel
<coffeeholic> heartwarrior: sowas solltest du in einem Windows-Channel fragen
<DreamThief> coffeeholic: sieh es ihr nach
<DreamThief> sie ist absoluter neuling
<heartwarrior> ja, ich hab ja auf ubuntu umgestellt, klar coffeeholic , aber ich brauch trotzdem noch nen webbrowser fuers alte system
<coffeeholic> heartwarrior: hol dir Firefox und werde glücklich
<heartwarrior> *is gluecklich mit ubuntu, muss es aber erst lernen.....is noch nicht ganz stubenrein
<peter^> hi
<peter^> ist es irgendwie möglich geräte unter linux zu deaktivieren, so ähnlich wie unter windows im gerätemanager?
<coffeeholic> peter^: Was genau willst du tun?
<beaver74_> Nachdem ich unter /etc/network/interfaces von einer statischen Adresse auf DHCP umgeschaltet habe (Einträge: auto eth0; iface eth0 inet dhcp) kann ich unter 'Netzwerkverbindungen' in der GUI nichts mehr einstellen, alle Funktionen nach 'Hinzufügen' sind ausgegraut.. was mache ich da falsch?
<coffeeholic> peter^: Linux ist nicht Windows. "Wie Windows"-Fragen sind nicht zielführend.
<coffeeholic> beaver74_: kommentiere den Eintrag in der interfaces aus
<peter^> manchmal friert bei mir die eingebaute usb-webcam ein und lässt sich nur beim de/aktivieren des entsprechenden usb-hubs wieder nutzen
<peter^> (oder unter linux halt nach einem reboot)
<beaver74_> coffeeholic, und nur das loopback interface dort drin lassen?
<peter^> ob man das lösen kann, indem man das kernel-modul ent/lädt habe ich noch nicht getestet
<coffeeholic> beaver74_: so würde ich das tun
<beaver74_> coffeeholic, ah, weil ich dort etwas gesetzt habe kann ich unter der GUI nicht mehr konfigurieren?
<coffeeholic> beaver74_: und so sieht auch meine interfaces aus
<coffeeholic> beaver74_: der Kandidat erhält 100 Punkte
<beaver74_> ok..verstehe, danke :)
<coffeeholic> beaver74_: könnte man auch im Wiki nachlesen
<ring0> beaver74_, du könntest es auch mit einer zeile "allow-hotplug eth0" über iface in interfaces probieren
<peter^> ob es was bringt, wenn ich "Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd" ent/lade, wer weiß
<beaver74_> ring0, ist die hotplug Funktion denn auch ohne diesen Eintrag möglich?
<beaver74_> also wird beim Kabel verbinden das Netzwerk nach einem DHCP Server durchsucht?
<ring0> beaver74_, vergiss die zeile :) was ich meinte war: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NetworkManager#etc-network-interfaces
<beaver74_> jau, sieht auch so ganz gut aus, passt.. danke
<peter^> höhö, wie ich sehe, wurde die webcam in dieser session gar nicht gefunden ._.
<mubbes> hallo nochmal
<mubbes> habe jetzt die Fehlermeldung abgetippt: config etc. http://pastebin.com/8C3vW6XZ
<mubbes> zur Erinngerung:
<mubbes> ich habe Probleme mit xubuntu unter precise und quantal mit einer Installation mit debootstrap, lvm und luks
<mubbes> beim booten findet er die root partition nicht. der device mapper scheint nicht zu laufen
<mubbes> ich habe schon öfters hier im channel gefragt, die haben mich losgeschickt die Config zu dokumentieren, in die initrd.img zu gucken, die Fehlermeldung abzutippen
<mubbes> einen sinnvollen Hinweis gab es bisher nicht
<mubbes> Halloo, ich habe mir auf Euren Hinweis hin Arbeit gemacht, jetzt beschäftigt euch Bitte mit meinem Problem!
<fR3aKy> Nabend, kann mir jemand bei nem SNAT Problem helfen? Habe Virtualbox auf nem Ubuntu 10.04 mit Win Server als Gast, kriege Packete in die VM aber nicht wieder hinaus..
<mubbes> ne sorry
<peter^> ui
<peter^> man kann über sysfs geräte aktivieren/deaktivieren
<peter^> a.k.a de/initialisierenn
<peter^> hoffentlich erzeugt das beim usb-hub ein power-cycle für die angeschlossenen geräte
<coffeeholic> peter^: Vielleicht ist deine Webcam auch einfach nur schlecht. Was für eine ist es?
<peter^> das die schlecht ist will ich nicht bestreiten, es ist eine Foxlink irgendwas
<peter^> in einem medion-notebook verbaut
<peter^> wenn man den bildschirm bewegt triggert man einen kabelbruch oder so und die fällt aus
<peter^> dann geht die erst nach einem reboot wieder
<k1l> peter^: und du willst jetzt mit software hardwaredefekte kompensieren?
<peter^> da ich zu faul bin das notebook zu zerlegen, suche ich eine möglichkeit den usb-hub, an dem die webcam intern hängt, zu reinitialisieren, was anscheinend unter windows (und wahrscheinlich auch unter linux) ein power-cycle für die angeschlossenen geräte bedeutet
<peter^> und somit die webcam wieder in funktion setzt
<peter^> achja: wenn die webcam während eines skype-gesprächs ausfällt geht skype in i/o-block und erzeugt schön last :(
<peter^> killen geht dann auch nicht
<dadrc> peter^, Google schlägt http://superuser.com/questions/141908/how-do-i-reset-an-usb-device-without-unplugging-it-in-linux vor
<dadrc> Schon probiert?
<peter^> ui, den superuser-beitrag hab ich noch nicht gesehen
<peter^> ich werde es mal ausprobieren, danke
<peter^> interessanterweise hat er seit dem letzten boot die cam gar nicht mehr erkannt, wahrscheinlich ist die jetzt komplett bricked :D
<zerwas_> peter^, deine Beschreibung mit Skype ist ein bekannter bug in skype
<peter^> nerviger bug
<zerwas_> tötet auch kill -9 den prozess nicht mehr?
<peter^> nein, der prozess hat in ps den status "D"
<zerwas_> alles klar
<mubbes> bin mal afk. wenn sich jemand für mein Problem interessiert  http://pastebin.com/8C3vW6XZ  Ich bin mir sicher, daß meine config richtig ist und vermute einen Bug. Würde mich trotzdem sehr freuen, wenn ich den endlich überwinden könnte...
<zerwas_> peter^, die Probleme von Skype unter Linux sind wohl so verbreitet, dass sogar Petitionen dafür gestartet werden http://www.change.org/petitions/microsoft-fix-skype-for-linux-crashing
<peter^> ich probiere es mal aus
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-19
<qnkel> moin
<Joe-Waschl> moin
<elmargol> Eine frage zu switchable graphics. Wenn ein Notebook (dell) eine onboard + eine dedicated GPU hat) kann man diese dann im bios ein und ausschalten? Oder braucht man dafür treibersupport?
<elmargol> Bei lenovo thinkpads gibts diese option ja afaik
<coffeeholic> elmargol: Das hängt von deiner Maschine ab.
<LetoThe2nd> elmargol: ich sags mal so: die anzahl deren, die mit sowas in letzter zeit hier aufschlagen weils nicht funktioniert ist enorm gestiegen.
<koegs> elmargol: entweder dein notebook kann es fest einstellen oder du darfst dein Glück mit bumblebee und co probieren
<black_> hi alle, kurze frage, ich will eine Shell-Script Datei kopieren via Terminal und bekomme keine icons mitkopiert obwohl diese von verknüpft sind (icons liegen im bilder-order), kann mir jemand helfen ?
<black_> ich hab sie mit dem befehl cp kopiert
<elmargol> koegs: also ich würde schon eines kaufen mit support im bios. die frage ist mehr ob das normal ist oder eher die ausnahme
<koegs> sowohl als auch :P
<koegs> für Statistiken ist #ubuntu-de nicht zuständig ^^
<black_> hallo ? 
<koegs> black_: wenn du genau eine Datei mit cp kopierst, wird auch nur diese datei kopiert...
<black_> koegs, ja das stimmt, aber ohne icon eben
<koegs> ja mei, dann musst du das icon eben auch kopieren...
<black_> öhmm und wie ?
<koegs> mit cp?
<black_> koegs,  hab ich doch, icon im bilder-ordner und mit cp bekomme ich nur das standart symbol
<koegs> black_: und wie hast du vorher das icon "verknüpft"?
<black_> koegs, rechts klick auf datei >  eigenschaften > icon ausgewählt
<koegs> achso, das ist was anderes, bin mir grad nicht sicher welche "datei" man dafür editieren müsste, da können evtl. andere mehr zu sagen, ansonsten würde ich den vorgang einfach wiederholen
<LetoThe2nd> potentiell ne .desktop datei oder so was.
<LetoThe2nd> black_: der knackpunkt ist: das von dir verknüpfte icon ist _NICHT_ in der datei hinterlegt, sondern nur irgendwo, wo es dein dateibrowser/desktop wieder findet.
<black_> LetoThe2nd, also geht ne shell-script nit oder wie
<black_> ?
<LetoThe2nd> black_: geht ganz sicher, aber halt nicht jetzt mal eben in 2 minuten, weil dir wohl keiner die recherchearbeit abnehmen will.
<qnkel> gibs firefox für kubuntu auch so hübsch wie unter win7?
<koegs> qnkel: kannst du das bitte genauer spezifizieren?
<black_> okay, ich glaub ich bastel mir schnell ne .desktop ^^ ist einfacher, danke für den tipp
<qnkel> naja unter win7 ist firefox maximiert ja rahmenlos, die tabs sind direkt oben an der titelleiste, es gibt keine menüleiste mehr
<qnkel> hier unter kubuntu sieht firefox ja aus wie der alte bzw. wie unter XP
<qnkel> http://www.soeren-hentzschel.at/wp-content/uploads/firefox-download-panel.png so ungefähr
<koegs> qnkel: du kannst das menü "deaktivieren" und dann hast du auch nur noch den Button, ob KDE decorations beim maximieren entfernen kann, weiß ich nicht, ich hab mir da für XFCE mal was mit devilspie gebastelt
<qnkel> allgemein find ich sieht KDE sehr altbacken aus... hab zwar alles an effekten etc. an aber iwie ist alles grau. habe andere designs runtergeladen, aber die werden gar nicht angezeigt :S iwie komisch
<qnkel> fühle mich wie unter WfW 3.11
<black_> achsoo, er meint die aero
<koegs> qnkel: rechte maustaste auf die Menüleiste -> Anpassen -> Menüleiste "deaktiviern", dann hast du nur noch den button
<qnkel> ah super
<qnkel> es könnt so einfach sein
<qnkel> so wie mach ich KDE jetzt hübsch und vllt. bissl farbig???
<koegs> http://kde-look.org/
<qnkel> wo krieg ich das update auf libreoffice 3.6.1 her?
<koegs> qnkel: brauchst du diese update zwingend oder ist das nur versionitis?
<qnkel> versionitis
<koegs> qnkel: Ubuntu wechseln nur in seltensten Fällen bei Programmen zwischen den Versionen, normalerweise gibt es nur sicherheitsupdates
<qnkel> war schon n krampf an 3.6 zu kommen.
<koegs> und aktuell ist in precise 3.5
<qnkel> 3.6 hat schon ne deutlich bessere oberfläche als 3.5, deswegen war mir 3.6 wichtig
<koegs> und wie bist du an 3.6 gekommen?
<qnkel> und da muss ich sagen geht das unter Windows doch einfacher
<qnkel> uuh einer hat mir son link geschickt
<qnkel> ich musste LaunchPad als Softwarequelle eintragen
<qnkel> und konnte es dann über apt-get laden
<qnkel> bzw. jetzt auch im Paketmanager
<koegs> keine Ahnung was der dir da geschickt hat, aber hier steht alles notwendige, wobei man PPAs mit größter Vorsicht geniessen sollte
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LibreOffice
<ring0> qnkel, also, das im wiki verlinkte ppa bietet dir libreoffice 3.6.1. vielleicht solltest du die andere quelle entfernen und diese quelle nutzen, wenn es denn unbedingt die neuste version sein muss?
<erik_> Moin moin
<erik_> Wie und wo wird unter Ubuntu die Zuordnung der Netzwerkschnittstellen-Labels (eth0, wlan0 ...) auf die jeweilige Hardware gemacht?
<erik_> Ich hab Ubuntu von einem Stick aus installiert und nun hat mein erstes Ethernet-Interface nicht den Namen eth0 , sondern eth1 ... das würde ich gern ändern.
<andi> erik_: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net Sowas in der Richtung müsste das gewesen sein.
<LetoThe2nd> erik_: sollte /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules sein.
<erik_> Super, danke.
<qnkel> wo find ich denn den paketmanager
<k1l> qnkel: was hast du vor?
<qnkel> libreoffice 3.6.1 installieren
<qnkel> wieso finde ich die muon-paketverwaltung nur über die suche
<dadrc> "den" Paketmanager gibt es nicht. Neuere Ubuntuversion benutzen das Softwarecenter, wenn du das nicht magst, entweder auf der Konsole apt-get nutzen oder Synaptic installieren.
<dadrc> Urgs, Muon? Klingt nach KDE.
<dadrc> Bin raus.
<qnkel> und die startet nicht
<k1l> qnkel: machs mit apt-get im terminal. wenn was nicht klappt zeig die fehlermeldungen im pasteservice
<qnkel> iwie is KDE in den letzten jahren nicht benutzerfreundlicher geworden
<k1l> !libreoffice > qnkel 
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LibreOffice
<qnkel> wie finde ich denn raus welche version auf dem ppa is?
<k1l> für klickibunti einfach auf launchpad nachgucken :)
<littledarkcloud> hi @ll.
<littledarkcloud> sind sonderzeichen hinderlich/störend bei der ausführung von programmen. casesensitiv muß ich beachten, klar.
<littledarkcloud> (z.b. ~/ProgrammName_V2.0.7g~2012-09-19/)
<dadrc> An sich nicht, ne.
<dadrc> Musst du halt im Zweifelsfall escapen
<beaver74> Leerzeichen sollen imho vermieden werden, aber das hast du ja
<beaver74> *sollten
<dadrc> Aber selbst die kann man nutzen, wenn man leicht masochistisch veranlagt ist
<beaver74> wohl wahr :)
<stevieh> ganz unterm strich bevorzuge ich seit Jahrzehnten immer noch a-z0-9. _und - in Dateiname... sicherer ist das, vor allem für heterogene Umgebungen.
<littledarkcloud> thx. :)
<stevieh> da gabs z.B. mal ein OS aus Cupertino, das hat vornerum so getan, als ob es gross und kleinbuchstaben unterscheiden kann... aber nur vornerum
<apricot1> Modem Problem. GNU-PPP sagt "Es konnte kein Modem gefunden werden". /dev/modem ist nicht vorhanden. lspci | grep modem bringt 'Nichts'. lscpci sagt jedoch: '02:06.0 Modem: Smart Link Ltd. SmartPCI2800 V.92 PCI Soft DFT (rev 02)'. Habe Ubuntu 12.04 - x86_64 Kernel: 3.2.0-30
<dadrc> apricot1, guck doch mal in dmesg nach, welches Device da angelegt wird
<apricot1> dadrc, dmesg | grep device sagt nix tz dem smartlink
<apricot1> t=zu
<dadrc> Keine Ahnung, wie die Zeile dazu aussieht.
<dadrc> Aber irgendeine Reaktion müsste zu finden sein
<apricot1> dadrc, es ist ein internes PCI-Modem ...also rein/raus und sehen was passiert ist leider nicht
<k1l> apricot1: nach "device" greppen wird nichts liefern, wenn in der zeile nie die rede von device ist
<dadrc> Probier's halt mal mit grep -i smart oder modem oder so
<dadrc> Wie gesagt, irgendwas müsste drinstehen
<apricot1> beide befehle ergeben: 'Nichts'
<apricot1> naja grep device ergibt immerhin einen Eintrag für Bluetooth Device; obwohl gar kein Bluetooth Dongle dran is :)
<apricot1> sieht so aus: 02:06.0 Modem: Smart Link Ltd. SmartPCI2800 V.92 PCI Soft DFT (rev 02)
<hdp> Du weißt aber, ob das Modem grundsätzlich von Linux unterstützt wird?
<apricot1> sorry: [    8.549794] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<apricot1> is ein Smartlink Modem. Wird vielfach erwähnt. Auch der Typ
<hdp> Welcher Treiber wird denn dafür benutzt?
<apricot1> keine Ahnung
<apricot1> lspci
<apricot1> [    8.549794] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<apricot1> sorry: 02:06.0 Modem: Smart Link Ltd. SmartPCI2800 V.92 PCI Soft DFT (rev 02)
<outcast> kann ich  ueber das terminal meinem  ubuntu den befehl zum starten geben, aber das program dann nicht im terminal selber ausfuehren?
<outcast> sorry hab meine begruessing am anfang rausgeloescht wie unhoeflich
<outcast> ich gruesse euch
<LetoThe2nd> die fehlende begrüssung ist kein problem, die unverständliche frage irgendwie aber schon :P
<coffeeholic> hallo outcast, beschreibe genauer was du tun willst.
<outcast> ich will keinen debug der mein terminal verstopft wenn ich ein programm ausfuehre
<coffeeholic> !Shell/Umleitungen > outcast 
<kubine> outcast: Informationen zu Shell/Umleitungen finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/Umleitungen
<k1l> outcast: je nach programm gibts da verschiedene sinnvolle ansätze
<outcast> dankeschoen! ^^ 
<k1l> outcast: wenn du das programm nennst kann man da besser helfen
<outcast> zb firefox oder blender, ist eigendlich egal
<outcast> skype
<k1l> outcast: warum nutzt du nicht alt+f2?
<k1l> oder die dash? oder einen launcher? oder oder oder
<outcast> dash
<outcast> klingt gut hab ich nicht gekannt....
<outcast> ich weiss nicht... hatte das problem eigendlich nur mit blender, weil ich bis vor kurzem nicht geschafft habe eine .desktop datei manuel zu erstellen 
<k1l> was nutzt du denn da genau für ein ubuntu?
<outcast> ich hab mir irgendwie angewoehnt alle programme ubers bash zu oeffnen
<outcast> 12.04
<k1l> outcast: dann drück einfach die "super/win" taste. tippe da das programm ein, fertig
<outcast> es hat mich dann genervt dass dan alles voller terminalfenster ist, die alle mit einem programm belegt sind
<outcast> auch wenn das einfach nur ne binary ist zu der ich eine verknuepfung ins usr/bin gemacht habe?
<outcast> wie wuerde es denn funktionieren skype im terminal zu oeffnen ohne es dann mit skipe dann zu belegen, sodass ich keine weiteren befehle mehr tippen kann
<TheInfinity> outcast: nohup ist was tolles ;)
<outcast> jap genau sowas habe ich gesucht danke
<outcast> klappt einwandfrei
<k1l> outcast: es gibt aber keinen grund die programme im terminal zu starten. bisher sind die genannten alles programm, die die dash findet.
<k1l> es sei denn du hast das am paketsystem vorbeigeschummelt.
<outcast> die neue version von blender ist leider nicht im paketsystem
<outcast> also nohup macht mir dann schon ziemlich spass
<k1l> naja, in den repos ist 2,62 und auf der blender seite gibts ne 2,63a. wenn man nicht unbedingt funktionen braucht, die dort enthalten sind kann man gut mit der aus dem repo leben
<swed> Hallo, ich hab ein Netzlaufwerk gemountet. Nun kommt es vor, dass während des Betriebs die Verbindung alle 10-20min kurz verloren geht. Warum, weiß ich noch nicht, darum kümmer ich mich später, da das länger dauern wird. Ich brauche ein kurzfristige Lösung die den Verbindungsabbruch erkennt und einen "remount" macht, da der Nautilus das irgendwie nicht erkennt und mir dann nen Dateistand von vor ner Stunde anzeigt, da der alte Stand
<swed> irgendwie noch "gecached" ist. Wie stell ich sowas an?
<koegs> swed: was für ein netzlaufwerk und worüber gemountet?
<swed> client ubuntu server ubuntu, nfs freigabe, einfach mit "mount //192.168.0.22/Dateien     /data/dateien" gemountet
<koegs> swed: nfs-mount kennt noch timeo für timeout und soft/hard, etc.
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/NFS#Auf-Freigaben-zugreifen
<kubine> Title: NFS › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<swed> herzlichen dank, das hab ich gesucht
<niklasfi1> hi, mal eine doofe frage: ich hätte gerne etwas wie "echo 'a' | echo 'b'". das ergebnis soll ab sein. geht das?
<LetoThe2nd> niklasfi1: dein buzzword ist "cat"
<sdx23> niklasfi1: Frag lieber nach dem, was du eigentlich tun willst.
<LetoThe2nd> niklasfi1: das steht nämlich kurz für "concatenate"... den rest darfst du dir ergooglen ;)
<LetoThe2nd> oder siehe sdx23 :P
<hoenigm> hallo ich habe momentan folgendes problem: ich war dabei über debootstrap ein neues linux zu installieren - während dessen ist der strom ausgefallen -> pc aus -> nicht abgeschlossen... laut der anleitung im wiki deaktivert man ja das starten von diensten oder so...
<hoenigm> naja - ich kam nicht dazu sie wieder zu aktivieren
<niklasfi1> ok. ich würde gerne quasi for name in *.1000.lp.sln; do echo -n "$$name" | grep -oPe '[0-9]+' | head -n 1 | cat - "$name" ; done ausführen. da jede datei vom typ [0-9]+.1000.lp.sln ist, und genau eine zeile enthält hätte ich gerne eine datei, in der die zahl im dateinamen vorne steht, dann ein tab kommt, und dann der inhalt der datei kommt. das problem ist der tab, der zwischen grep und cat kommen müsste
<hoenigm> grub hat die alte linuxversion auch noch nicht drinnen
<niklasfi1> (da ist ein dollar zu viel)
<hoenigm> wie kann ich über die grubconsole mein altes linux starten (hd0,msdos8)
<coffeeholic> !GRUB_2/Konfiguration > hoenigm 
<kubine> hoenigm: Informationen zu GRUB_2/Konfiguration finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<mrkramps> niklasfi1: kannst du doch auch greppen so'n tab
<mrkramps> oder willst du die ausgabe von cat formatieren?
<hoenigm> ah ja, das problem ist, ich komm ja nicht an die konfiguration ran (ext4 ist von windows glaub nicht zu erreichen, und windows ist das einzige system was derzeit in grub bootbar ist, und auch startet)
<hoenigm> aber ich glaub ich hab was anderes gefunden :-)
<niklasfi1> mrkramps: ich würde gerne ein \tab einfügen. ich glaube ich sollte mir mal wieder lieber sed angucken. auch wenn ich das mit "echo x | echo y" trotzdem gerne wissen würde. bei cat - wird ja immer nur eine datei wiedergegeben. manchmal will man ja nicht immer umbedingt noch eine zusätzliche datei schreiben
<mrkramps> niklasfi1:$ echo -e '\t foobar'
<niklasfi1> mrkramps: aber wie hänge ich ein echo an stdin an?
<mrkramps> bzw. :$ echo -e 'x\ty'
<mrkramps> niklasfi1: schreib das einfach vorher in eine variabel
<mrkramps> musst ja nicht alles durch eine pipe jagen
<hoenigm> mist - hat auch so nicht geklappt...
<LetoThe2nd> hoenigm: nimm halt ne livecd/live-usb
<LetoThe2nd> hoenigm: dann in dein system chrooten und machen was immer notwendig ist.
<LetoThe2nd> !chroot > hoenigm 
<kubine> hoenigm: Informationen zu chroot finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot
<hoenigm> die lösung ist bekannt, allerdings nicht sooo praktikabel, da ich weder cd noch usb da hab... drum bin ich am experimentieren mit der GRUB-Shell - schließlich muss ich das ja irgendwie damit hinbekommen - bisher schaff ichs immer nur bis zu einem kernel-panic
<hoenigm> aber ich denke ich komme der sacher näher...
<Heradon_> hat jemand von euch ein gooseberry?
<amkei> gibt es unter Nautilus eine Möglichkeit gepackte Archive im Verzeichnisbaum darzustellen als wären sie Verzeichnisse (ähnlich wie unter Windows mit zip oder 7z Dateien)?
<coffeeholic> !file-roller > amkei 
<coffeeholic> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archivmanager damit kannst du Archive durchstöbern
<kubine> Title: Archivmanager › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<amkei> davon habe ich gelesen
<amkei> ich meinte eher eine nahtlose integration in nautilus....also ohne ein neues programm aufrufen zu müssen
<coffeeholic> Hmm.
<amkei> sowas wie "archiveinbinder" aber halt instant im aktuellen Verzeichnis
<coffeeholic> Auf den Archiveinbinder wollte ich dich gerade hinweisen.
<amkei> wie gesagt, eine "Archiveinbindung" wie beim Windows-Explorer...sowas suche ich
<sdx23> amkei: nicht als klicki-bunti. Es gibt fuse-Implementationen für verschiedene Archiv-formate.
<amkei> ich hab kein problem damit archive einzubinden (auch über konsole) :P
<amkei> ich brauch halt ne möglichkeit komfortabel mein riesen-achriv zu browsen
<amkei> naja, wirds wohl nicht geben, damit kann ich leben
<sdx23> Dann ist das das, was du suchst.
<sdx23> Wie gesagt, fuse. D.h. du mountest das Archiv irgendwo hin.
<amkei> damit werden die archive händisch und fix eingebunden, richtig?
<sdx23> ja.
<amkei> nee, das bringt nix 
<amkei> das ist nicht das was ich suche
<amkei> ich möchte einen nahtlos-übergang vom verzeichnis in verschiedene (vorher nicht festgelegte) archive
<sdx23> gerade ging es noch um ein Archiv, da wäre das schon eine Lösung gewesen. Bei vielen kleinen kann man sich eine Skript schreiben, was die mountet.
<amkei> mit riesen-archiv  war nicht ein archiv-file gemeint sondern eine große verzeichnisstruktur mit gemischt normalen und gepackten dateien :P
<coffeeholic> amkei: da wirst du ein Skript brauchen, das durchmarschiert und die Archive einbindet
<amkei> hm ja, sowas habe ich vermutet...naja, muss ich halt kompromisse machen...alles klar soweit
<nunatak> guten abend. hab mir gerade linux mint in eine VB installiert. die livecd lief vom image super. aber jetzt das installierte system zu starten scheint nicht zu klappen. wenn ich die box mit LMDE.vdi starte bleibt der screen schwarz.
<jokrebel> nunatak: Schon mal vom Mint-Support-Kanal gehört? Hier ist Ubuntu…
<k1l> !mint > nunatak 
<kubine> nunatak: Support für Linux Mint gibt es in #linuxmint-help auf irc.spotchat.org , mehr Infos dazu: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12
<nunatak> na gut.
<nunatak> möp
<nunatak> ich hatte halt den eindruck, dass es da eher um die handhabung der VB geht und nicht im Linux Mint. 
<jokrebel> nunatak: Und die VB läuft unter Ubuntu?
<nunatak> ja freilich. sonst wäre ich nicht hier. ;)
<k1l> nunatak: ich würde das erstmal als problem von mint ansehen. gerade mit deren automatischen installation von allerlei kram kann das durcheinander gehen. also frag bitte erstmal die jungs
<nunatak> alles klar!
<hodes> hey leute...inzwischen gibt es einen ubuntu treiber für meinen drucker. problem ist, die anleitung bzw. der link zur anleitung ist down. kann mir jmd bei der installation helfen? http://www.panasonic.net/pcc/support/fax/common/table/linuxdriver.html das ist die seite. in der red hat anleitung steht, man soll die  install-driver datei ausführen. gilt das wohl auch für ubuntu?
<k1l> hodes: http://cs.psn-web.net/support/fax/common/file/Linux_PrnDriver/Driver_Install_files/Ubuntu_ENG_002.pdf   probiert?
<k1l> (da hatte einfach wer den link nicht dem neuen datei-titel angepasst)
<hodes> k1l, ha super danke, er druckt :)
<ole01> Hey
<ole01> Hat zufällig jemand einen Tipp, wie ich gpc unter Ubuntu 12.04 x64 zum Laufen bekommen kann?
<jokrebel> ole01: Was ist gpc?
<ole01> GNU Pascal Compiler
<ole01> Es gibt noch den FPC (Free Pas...), aber der arbeitet nicht ISO-7185-konform
<ole01> Pascal ist Mist, aber ich brauch's für die Uni
<ole01> Ich habe diverse Sachen probiert, aber nichts hat funktioniert. Beim Compilieren kann er mit meiner 64-bit Ubuntu-Version nichts anfangen und Paketquellen hab ich keine gefunden
<jokrebel> ole01: Recht umfangreich http://wiki.ubuntu-forum.de/index.php/Free_Pascal vielleicht findes da ja was weiterführendes
<kubine> Title: Free Pascal – Ubuntu-Forum Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu-forum.de)
<ole01> Ja, das ist halt Free Pascal ...
<ole01> Aber danke
<bekks> Was heisst denn "zum Laufen bekommen"?
<bekks> Was hast du bisher getan, was genaz funktioniert nicht?
<jokrebel> ole01: http://linuxappfinder.com/package/gpc meinst Du? Das scheint wohl nicht für aktuelle Ubuntus verfügbar.
<kubine> Title: GNU Pascal Compiler | Linux App Finder (at linuxappfinder.com)
<ole01> jokrebel, genau
<ole01> bekks, http://www.gnu-pascal.de/stable/ das hab ich versucht zu compilieren nach dieser Anleitung: http://www.gnu-pascal.de/gpc/Compiling-GPC.html
<kubine> Title: GNU Pascal: Stable (at www.gnu-pascal.de)
<bekks> Und...?
<jokrebel> ole01: Bzw. Lucide wär ja noch grad so "aktuell"
<LuGiX> Hallo :-) Ich möchte vsftpd einrichten, ich will für den Zugriff eine eigene Liste mit Benutzername UND Passwort anlegen, die für Anmeldungen benutzt werden soll  -die Userlist-datei kenne ich bereits,  aber dort kann an nur Benutzenamen auflisten>?!
<ole01> bekks, er kann mit der 64-bit Architektur meiner Ubuntu-Distri nichts anfangen
<ole01> jokrebel, wie füge ich die Paketquelle dann korrekt für Lucid ein?
<bekks> ole01: Woher weisst Du das?
<bekks> ole01: Und was ist die konkrete Meldung?
<ole01> Weil ich eine Fehlermeldung von configure bekomme
<bekks> Und welche ist das...?
<ole01> mom
<bekks> !fragen > ole01 
<bekks> !wf > ole01 
<kubine> ole01: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<LuGiX> Ich hoffe ich wurde registriert ^^
<jokrebel> ole01: Hast Du denn ein Lucide?
<jokrebel> -e
<ole01> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410702/
<kubine> Title: Fehlermeldung GPC › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ole01> Precise
<jokrebel> ole01: Ein Lucid-Paket in ein Precise reinprügeln zu wollen ist nicht grade die beste Idee IMHO.
<ole01> Das dachte ich mir schon
<ole01> Es muss ja auch ohne gehen
<ole01> Sprich: es selbst kompilieren
<bekks> Wieso benutzt Du nicht einen halbwegs neueren CompileR?
<bekks> 3.4 z.B.
<bekks> 2.95 ist so alt, dass selbst Debian den nicht mehr verwendet. :)
<ole01> I'll try ...
<ole01> Okay, scheine weiterzukommen, als bisher. make läuft gerade
<ole01> Zu früh gefreut
<ole01> :(
<hoenigm> wie kann ich ifconfig installieren? apt-get install ifconfig geht nicht
<k1l> hoenigm: welches ubuntu ist das genau?
<hoenigm> ubuntu minbase
<k1l> minbase?
<bekks> wasdasdenn?
<hoenigm> mom
<hoenigm> sudo debootstrap --variant=minbase --arch=amd64 precise /mnt http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu 
<kubine> Title: Index of /ubuntu (at archive.ubuntu.com)
<ole01> Server-Edition mit noch weniger Treibern ^^
<hoenigm> jup
<bekks> Falsch. Minimales Ubuntu, nix Server :)
<bekks> hoenigm: ifconfig ist im Paket net-tools enthalten.
<hoenigm> danke
<YoSiJo> Moin moin, ich muss bei booten immer "s" drücken damit es weiter geht. Wo finde ich den log um mir den fehler der auftritt anzusehen?
<k1l> YoSiJo: "dmesg"
<sdx23> s wie in "skip" im Falle von fsck? Wird da nun die Meldung unterdrückt?
<YoSiJo> k1l: etwas unübersichtlich. Wie kann ich mir die einträge zu einer bestimmten PUID Ausgeben lassen?
<YoSiJo> UUID meinte ich. Sorry
<k1l> YoSiJo: die sind zeitlich geordnet
<k1l> und wenn du s für skip drückst sollte das doch zu finden sein
<k1l> andererseits könntest du auch einfach mal den fsck duchlaufen lassen
<ole01> So, Fußi geht glei los.
<YoSiJo> Das Laufwerk worum es geht ist frisch mit btrfs formatiert und dient nur zu test zwecken. So weit klappt auch alles mit manuellem mount etc. nur der eintrag in fstab macht probleme
<bekks> Welchen Eintrag hast Du bisher?
<ppq> YoSiJo: hast du auch an "defaults,subvol=@" als mountoptionen in der fstab gedacht?
<YoSiJo> UUID=7db12cbc-7f63-4a3a-b391-d9ed6b805520 /mnt/archiv btrfs defaults 0 2
<YoSiJo> Habe atm noch keinen bedarf an subvol oder muss ich das zwangsläufig nutzten?
<ppq> ja
<YoSiJo> Ok, den arbeite ich mich erstmal dadurch. Melde mich gleich wieder, hoffentlich mit erfolgs Meldungen.
<ppq> du musst keine anlegen, du musst nur o.g. mountoption nutzen
<bekks> btrfs als archiv? Hoffentlich gibts da Backups.
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Btrfs-Mountoptionen  hier ist erklärt was wann wie wo. das solltest du dir mal durchlesen, wenn du mit btrfs hantierst
<kubine> Title: Btrfs-Mountoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<YoSiJo> Ich werde das erstmal nur als Test System Laufen. Eventuell schmeisse ich schlicht weg logs drauf aber nicht wichtiges und nicht, was kein Backup hat.
<seven_> hi, ich möchte gern mit sendEmail ein Mail verschicken und bekomme den Error: invalid SSL_version specified at /usr/local/share/perl/5.14.2/IO/Socket/SSL.pm line 308. benutze ubuntu 12.04 server x64
<sdx23> seven_: ist ein Bug http://www.logix.cz/michal/devel/smtp-cli/
<kubine> Title: smtp-cli command line SMTP client (at www.logix.cz)
<sdx23> bzw. besser http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=679911
<kubine> Title: #679911 - [sendemail] Fails when tls is enabled - Debian Bug report logs (at bugs.debian.org)
<sdx23> steht ja auch der Workaround bei.
<seven_> ok, DANKE !
<seven_> super support ! :)
<seven_> sendEmail[27063]: Email was sent successfully!
<sdx23> de nada :)
<YoSiJo> Habe jetzt mal folgene Optionen "UUID=7db12cbc-7f63-4a3a-b391-d9ed6b805520       /mnt/archiv     btrfs   defaults,subvol=@,compress=lzo,autodefrag 0 2". /mnt/archiv habe ich zuvor mit sudo mkdir erstellt und laufwerk ist frisch mit "sudo mkfs.btrfs -m raid1 -d raid0 -L "Archiv" /dev/sdb" erstellt.
<YoSiJo> Muss dennoch immer S beim boot drücken.
<YoSiJo> Idden?
<YoSiJo> d/e
<ppq> YoSiJo: führ mal folgendes aus: sudo umount /mnt/archiv && sudo mount /mnt/archiv und dann wirf mal einen blick in dmesg
<k1l> oder nen mount -a und gucken was er meckert
<YoSiJo> nach den reboot mit s: sudo mount -l
<YoSiJo> kein btrfs laufwerk
<YoSiJo> was genau willst du aus der dmesg ausgabe wissen
<k1l> YoSiJo: das hatten wir doch schon. guck doch mal was genau 3 zeilen über dir geschrieben wurde
<YoSiJo> sudo mount -a /mnt/archiv/
<YoSiJo> sudo: unable to resolve host Alpha
<YoSiJo> mount: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
<YoSiJo> ja, cronologisch aber von unten nach oben oder von oben nach unten?
<ppq> ohne -a
<ppq> oder mit -a, dafür aber ohne /mnt/archiv
<ppq> wie du magst ;)
<YoSiJo> sudo mount /dev/sdb /mnt/archiv <==== führt auf jeden fall zum erfolg.
<YoSiJo> sudo mount -a
<YoSiJo> sudo: unable to resolve host Alpha
<YoSiJo> Mehr gibt er nicht aus.
<YoSiJo> Liegt es eventuell am UUID eintrag?
<k1l> YoSiJo: es geht um entspr meldungen in dmesg bei dem mount szenario
<YoSiJo> ok mom
<YoSiJo> [   12.788781] type=1400 audit(1348081805.505:8): apparmor="STATUS" operation="profile_load" name="/usr/sbin/tcpdump" pid=937 comm="apparmor_parser"
<YoSiJo> [   14.874308] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:05.0: Setting dpms mode 0 on vga encoder (output 0)
<YoSiJo> [   14.874315] [drm] nouveau 0000:00:05.0: Output VGA-1 is running on CRTC 0 using output B
<YoSiJo> [   14.880307] init: plymouth-upstart-bridge main process (895) killed by TERM signal
<YoSiJo> [   21.168029] eth0: no IPv6 routers present
<beaver74> auf ihn!
<k1l> !nopaste > YoSiJo 
<kubine> YoSiJo: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<YoSiJo> Ah dacke. Man lern nie aus.
<YoSiJo> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410707/
<kubine> Title: btrfs › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Heradon> hallo leute hat von euch jemand erfahrung mit ARM geräten und ubuntu?
<Heradon> Ich versuche jetzt seit fast 2 wochen ein ubuntu auf mein gooseberry zu bekommen doch bisher ohne irgendwelchen erfolg
<coffeeholic> Heradon: die haben doch sicher irgendwo Dokumentation, wie du ein Bootmedium erstellen kannst
<Heradon> genau das ist es die doku des gooseberrys erstreckt sich auf 3 seiten mit trivialitäten
<coffeeholic> Heradon: ist irgendwo der Bootprozess dokumentiert?
<k1l> Heradon: #ubuntu-arm wäre da der erste anlaufpunkt :)
<Heradon> nein das ist es ja
<Heradon> wird dort deutsch gesprochen?
<Fuchs> nein
<k1l> Heradon: nein
<Heradon> da fängt das problem schon an :/
<Heradon> raspi kann kein ubuntu, gooseberry aber schon, doch da bootets nich *ich tick durch -.-*
<coffeeholic> Heradon: du hast doch hoffentlich die Version für ARM geladen, oder?
<Heradon> nein die 64bit x86 ^^^
<Heradon> ja natürlich die ARM ^^
<coffeeholic> Heradon: ich konnte mir die dumme Frage nicht verkneifen. Tut mir Leid.
<Heradon> schon okay, spaß muss sein ;)
<Heradon> ohne spaß wäre das leben wie Windows
<k1l> Heradon: der support für arm geräte ist bisher kein offizieller. gerade aufgrund der sehr schlechten treiber situation ist das von gerät zu gerät sehr unterschiedlich.
<LupusE> hi
<Heradon> oh ja, ich muss zugeben ich blicke ARM auch selbst noch so gut wie garnicht, x86 verstehe ich hingegen wie das mit bootprozess usw ist bei ARM ist das noch so bissi rudimentär mein wissen
<coffeeholic> Heradon: 1. Wie versuchst du, das Bootmedium zu erstellen? 2. Was passiert, wenn du versuchst zu booten?
<Heradon> Also ich habe es bisher unter windows mit win32imager probiert (also das img auf die SD zu schreiben) und unter linux per dd auf die SD zu schreiben, wenn ich die SD einlege bleibt der bildschirm der an HDMI dran ist einfach schwarz da passiert garnichts
<coffeeholic> Was für ein Image ist es, und wo kommt es her?
<Heradon> https://www.miniand.com/forums/forums/development/topics/install-ubuntu-linux-12-04-now-including-droidmote alle images dort habe ich probiert
<kubine> Title: Miniand Tech - your one stop shop for mini PCs and hobby tech (at www.miniand.com)
<k1l> Heradon: das ist ein ganz anderes gerät
<Heradon> allerdings sagen alle im gooseberry forum da sollte eins funktionieren
<k1l> Heradon: du kannst nicht einfach irgendein ubuntu image nehmen und das draufziehen. du brauchst eins explizit mit den treibern. das ist ARM und nicht pc, wo es standardtreiber gibt
<Heradon> boah ich schlag irgendwann auf das ding ein ich schwörs
<coffeeholic> Ich würde zum Beispiel mal hier reingucken: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/
<kubine> Title: ARM - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> Heradon: am besten hälst du dich mal an die (deutsche) gooseberry community. die werden da wesentlich besser bescheidwissen
<Heradon> die deutsche gooseberry community beschränkt sich auf 1 menschen..
<k1l> Heradon: dann die englische. und bei ubuntu und arm ist es echt am besten in #ubuntu-arm zu fragen
<Heradon> ich machs jetzt einfach so, ich verkauf das ding und warte auf mein odroid-x da läuft ubuntu 100% drauf
<Heradon> boah android ist ein so verkorxtes linux das ist ja unnormal, ich glaube ich bleibe bei meinem x86 pc...
<coffeeholic> Heradon: naja, wenigstens etwas bootet also auf dem Board
<Heradon> ja nur bringt mir das nüscht ^^
<coffeeholic> Heradon: lies das mal: Unfortunately, due to a slight change in the board, existing working Linux distributions are no longer  functional on the board. This leaves only Android ICS as the compatible OS out of the box 
<Heradon> ich brauch ein linux darauf welches wäre mir erstmal egal ^^
<k1l> Heradon: gerade als anfänger in sachen arm und dann ohne englisch ist das schon eine aufgabe.
<coffeeholic> so steht es in der FAQ von Gooseberry
<NTQ> Hey Leute. Weiß jemand an was es liegt, dass mit ein apt-get install lib<TAB><TAB> keine vorschläge mehr macht?
<Heradon> ok das heisst nun es läuft darauf _KEIN_ linux geile sache
<coffeeholic> Heradon: Was Gooseberry hier sagt (http://gooseberry.atspace.co.uk/?page_id=108) ist, dass durch eine Änderung des Boards derzeit nur Android kompatibel ist.
<kubine> Title: Faq | Gooseberry- An alternative to Raspberry Pi (at gooseberry.atspace.co.uk)
<k1l> Heradon: nein
<k1l> Heradon: das heisst man braucht immer ein angepasstes image
<k1l> NTQ: schreibfehler? sudo vorne dran?
<Heradon> gut wenn ich wüsste was ich anpassen muss liese sich das sicher machen
<NTQ> k1l: äh, ja, mit sudo natürlich
<k1l> NTQ: welches ubuntu genau? und was hast du geändert als es nicht mehr ging?
<k1l> Heradon: wenn es so einfach wäre, gäbs das doch ootb, oder nicht?
<NTQ> und ein schreibfehler ist es nicht. hab es auch schon mit bereits installieren paketen ausprobier wir z.B. nautilus.
<NTQ> k1l: moment. jetzt geht's auf einmal O_o
<Heradon> k1l jein, ich gehe davon aus das es an uBoot liegt und das die da etwas ändern müssen für Linux, wenn ich wüsste was würde ich experimentieren ;)
<k1l> Heradon: das ist aber alles nichts für den channel hier. wende dich bitte an #ubuntu-arm oder die besagte community
<Heradon> danke
<YoSiJo> Kann es sein, das man USB basiete Systeme schlecht via fstab einbinden kann, das es den zu fehlern kommen kann?
<coffeeholic> YoSiJo: Was genau willst du tun?
<coffeeholic> YoSiJo: normalerweise gibt es kein Problem mit der fstab und usb-Speicher
<k1l_> YoSiJo: die brauchen meist zu lange zum anlaufen
<YoSiJo> Ich will erstmal etwas testen. Ziel soll es sein eine USB platte mit btrfs im M=RAID1 und D=RAID0 zu gründen und später einfach ein weiteres USB Laufwerk mit ins RAID zu packen ohne das man noch im fstab arbeiten muss.
<YoSiJo> Kann ich nach fstab einfach irgend wo nen mount befehl einpflegen?
<coffeeholic> !rc.local > YoSiJo 
<kubine> YoSiJo: Informationen zu rc.local finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local
<k1l_> YoSiJo: das macht doch keinen sinn
<DreamThief> YoSiJo: sag an, fremder, was hast du geraucht? ^^
<YoSiJo> hmm was denn? fstab will einfach nicht.
<zerwas_> YoSiJo, wo genau bekommst Du einen Fehler?
<YoSiJo> Beim booten. Ich muss immer s drücken wenn ich "UUID=7db12cbc-7f63-4a3a-b391-d9ed6b805520       /mnt/archiv     btrfs   defaults,subvol=@,compress=lzo,autodefrag 0 2" eintrage
<YoSiJo> Auch denn ich den eintrag über /dev/sdb mache
<zerwas_> hast du schon mal einfach ein bisschen gewartet beim booten? ich bekomme die meldung auch auf einem computer, ohne dass etwas nicht funktioniert, nach 5-10 sekunden geht es normal weiter
<k1l_> YoSiJo: was spricht es erstmal mit dem standardeintrag zu versuchen?
<zerwas_> ich seh es wie k1l_
<YoSiJo> Warten bringt leider nichts. Standart eintrag habe ich eigentlich schon durch, aber ich teste noch mal mom
<k1l_> !Btrfs-Mountoptionen > YoSiJo 
<bekks> Hast du das Dateisystem auf sdb oder sdb1 erstellt?
<k1l_> !Btrfs_Mountoptionen > YoSiJo 
<k1l_> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Btrfs-Mountoptionen  dann halt ohne bot
<kubine> Title: Btrfs-Mountoptionen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<YoSiJo> sdb
<YoSiJo> /dev/sdb /mnt btrfs defaults,subvol=@   0   1
<YoSiJo> Versuche es jetzt damit
<k1l_> YoSiJo: verzöger mal was im grub. vlt ist die usbplatte einfach noch nicht auf vollen touren
<YoSiJo> hmm wie und wo? Wiki Grub lesen? Bin dabei mom
<k1l_> YoSiJo: einfach shift drücken, damit das grub menü kommt. dann dort mit rauf und runter 10 sek spielen
<YoSiJo> ach so mom
<YoSiJo> "Beim enhängen von /mnt ist ein fehler aufgetreten."
<YoSiJo> M?
<YoSiJo> Ok, USB scheint scheisse zu dein. /dev/sdb ist erst nach dem login eines Users bzw. nach beandigung von grup vorhanden. Hmm bedauerlich.
<vlt> k1l_: Wie finde ich das raus?
<YoSiJo> Ich habe jetzt einfach gesagt, er soll es Manuell einhängen aber da ist sdb unter dev noch nicht existent.
<mctpyt> hallo
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-20
<sirHenry> Guten morgen
<sirHenry> wollte euch mal eine Frage stellen.... wie funktioniert das Rhythmenbox "widget" unter dem Lautsprecher Symbol bei euch? Ich kann dort weder Play noch Pause drücken. Bei druck auf PLay, öffnet sich Rythmenbox, und das "Play-Symbol" im "widget" fängt an sich ständig zu kreisen, wie ein Ladesymbol, d.h. geht das Pause drücken nicht mehr... ist das gewollt? 
<sirHenry> Nächstes Lied, oder ein Lied zurück geht ebenfalls nicht
<Guest91458> gibt es einen pdf viewer der tabs unterstützt?
<karakTaka> acroread
<Guest91458> ist das der von adobe?
<niklasfi> hallo, das mag jetzt eine etwas freche anfrage sein, aber hat zufällig jemand lust sich mein syslog anzuschauen [ https://gist.github.com/3754691 ], und mir zu sagen, warum ich ständig die verbdindung zum uni-wlan verliere? mit windows ist die Verbindung stabil
<kubine> Title: gist: 3754691 Gist (at gist.github.com)
<coffeeholic> niklasfi: aber nur weil mir langweilig ist
<niklasfi1> coffeeholic: das schätze ich sehr
<coffeeholic> niklasfi1: Bist du dir sicher, dass du die neueste Version von wpasupplicant installiert hast?
<coffeeholic> niklasfi1: Ich finde nämlich eine Menge Meldungen von wpasupplicant in deinem Log
<niklasfi1> coffeeholic: wie finde ich das heraus? ich bin up-to-date mit dem paketmanager, aber ich glaube nicht, dass das das ist was du meinst
<sirHenry> gibt es eine art syslog für rhythmenbox?
<KING_LEE> hallo
<coffeeholic> niklasfi1: OS und Version, bitte.
<niklasfi1> coffeeholic: ubuntu 12.04
<KING_LEE> ich würde gerne skype über einen cisco vpn laufen lassen, finde im netz aber nicht wirklich eine lösung für skype 4 mit ubuntu 12.04
<KING_LEE> hat da jemand nen tip?
<coffeeholic> niklasfi1: 64 oder 32 bit?
<niklasfi> coffeeholic: da war ich kurz wieder weg: Linux x230t 3.2.0-30-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 24 16:52:48 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<koegs> KING_LEE: skype installieren, Cisco VPN starten, skype starten, wenn das VPN entsprechend konfiguriert ist und alles Traffic darüber läuft, dann auch Slype
<koegs> *skype
<KING_LEE> koegs: dem ist leider nicht so, bin schon per vpn hier drin, skype verbindet sich nicht
<koegs> dann sperrt evtl. dein VPN :)
<holgersson> Hi
<holgersson> Wie löst "Ihr" denn das "Display nach ein paar Minuten Nicht-Nutzung dunkler werden lassen"?
<coffeeholic> holgersson: stell bitte deine Energieeinstellungen um
<holgersson> coffeeholic: das "Ihr" hab ich so geschrieben, weil ich damit ubuntu meine - ich selbst hab gentoo, finde dieses Feature aber gut
<coffeeholic> holgersson: ach so
<sirHenry> holgersson,  es gibt auch so ein nettes tool "caffeine" aber geh erstmal in deine energieeinstellungen
<holgersson> coffeeholic: Was sind denn diese "Energieeinstellungen"
<coffeeholic> holgersson: Ubuntu-klickibuntikram
<coffeeholic> holgersson: ob es sowas für Gentoo gibt, ist mir im Moment nicht bekannt
<holgersson> coffeeholic: Aber wenn ich das Programm kenne, finde ich bestimmt auch heraus, wie es arbeitet
<holgersson> coffeeholic: alles was Quellcode besitzt, gibt es auch für gentoo :P 
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Strom_sparen
<coffeeholic> holgersson: jap.
<kubine> Title: Strom sparen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> holgersson: ist ganz trivial das gnome-control-center.
<coffeeholic> niklasfi: hattest du mit früheren Ubuntuversionen das selbe Problem?
<holgersson> Und was das nutzt wisst Ihr nicht? :)
<LetoThe2nd> holgersson: nö, wir wollen dir ja ein bisschen recherchearbeit übriglassen.
<niklasfi> coffeeholic: ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass das da nicht so war
<holgersson> LetoThe2nd: Nungut, dann danke für die sporadische Auskunft!
<holgersson> Und bleibt so verdammt freundlich, dadurch bin ich damals erst bei Linux hängengeblieben :)
<holgersson> bb
<coffeeholic> niklasfi: Hmm. Ich hab da so eine Idee. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wicd
<kubine> Title: Wicd › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sirHenry>  ich kann Terminal nicht mehr mit "alt+strg+T" starten? wo kann man das einstellen?
<coffeeholic> niklasfi: Es könnte auch ein Networkmanager-Problem sein, also installiere mal Wicd und entferne dann den Networkmanager
<coffeeholic> niklasfi: das ist auch im Wiki so beschrieben
<KING_LEE> koegs: kann man das mit irgendwie umgehen? auf meinem alten system hat es funktioniert und da war es auch ubuntu 12.94
<KING_LEE> *12.04
<niklasfi> coffeeholic: ok. dann bin ich jetzt mit wicd verbunden. wir werden sehen, wie gut das funktioniert
<sirHenry> lol was ein bug,.. alt+strg+t ist als kürzel eingetragen und funktioniert nicht
<niklasfi> sirHenry: meinst du mit gnome3?
<sirHenry> ja mit unity oder wie das heißt
<sirHenry> niklasfi,  aber es hat mal funktinoniert.... keine ahnung seit wann es nicht mehr geht...
<niklasfi> ok. also mit unity kenne ich das problem nicht. zu gnome3 gibt es folgenden bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/965921
<kubine> Title: Bug #965921 “gnome-shell most keyboard shortcuts not working” : Bugs : “gnome-control-center” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<sirHenry> vielleicht weil ich mal den "compiz manager (oder so)" runtergeladen habe...
<sirHenry> und wieder deinstalliert
<niklasfi> sirHenry: tut mir leid, mit unity kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus
<niklasfi> coffeeholic: welche konkrete änderung soll das jetzt eigentlich herbeigeführt haben?
<niklasfi> coffeeholic: aber bis jetzt scheint es zu funktionieren. danke dafür
<coffeeholic> niklasfi: gern geschehen
<coffeeholic> niklasfi: der Networkmanager suckt, das weiß ich aus eigener Ubuntuerfahrung. Im Moment läuft hier Debian mit dem Wicd :D
<leszek> hi
<coffeeholic> niklasfi: wieder aus dem WLAN geflogen?
<niklasfi> coffeeholic: zwischenzeitlich ja, aber ich konnte es relativ gut wiederherstellen (wenn man sonst raus geflogen ist, musste man immer erst einmal den hardwareschalter ausschalten). diesesmal war einfach aufgehängte hardware das problem, aber dazu konnte ich im syslog nichts finden :( ich glaube diesem laptop ist ab und zu etwas warm
<coffeeholic> niklasfi: immerhin hilft ja jetzt wicd beim Netzwerk
<coffeeholic> niklasfi: Was für ein Gerät ist es? Gegen Wärme hilft ein Eingriff in die Lüftersteuerung, eine Änderung des Powermanagements der Grafikkarte und der CPU.
<niklasfi> coffeeholic: lenovo x230t. sensors sagt 82,78°C
<niklasfi> coffeeholic: und sagt dabei: (high = +87.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<coffeeholic> niklasfi: das ist etwas warm...
<koegs> niklasfi: was machst du damit, dass es die ganze zeit so heiss ist? O.o
<niklasfi> coffeeholic: naja… ich rechne halt die ganze zeit … for science!
<coffeeholic> niklasfi: http://thinkwiki.de/Linux_Stromsparen
<kubine> Title: Linux Stromsparen – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<coffeeholic> nightwish: http://thinkwiki.de/Thinkpad_Fan_Control
<kubine> Title: Thinkpad Fan Control – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<niklasfi> coffeeholic: kenne ich. ist aktiv
<coffeeholic> sorry, tabfail. niklasfi: http://thinkwiki.de/Thinkpad_Fan_Control
<kubine> Title: Thinkpad Fan Control – ThinkPad-Wiki (at thinkwiki.de)
<coffeeholic> niklasfi: wenn er zu warm wird, musst du den Lüfter eben schneller laufen lassen ;)
<niklasfi> coffeeholic: dann starte ich mal neu
<vect0ry> lubuntu 12.04, hibernate vom logoff menu scheitert weil "not authorized". will ich mich fuer pm-hibernate etc in sudoers eintragen oder gibt es eine gruppe der ich beigetreten werden muss?
<coffeeholic> vect0ry: such bitte im Forum nach "Ruhezustand not authorized"
<coffeeholic> vect0ry: dein Problem hatten schon andere Leute
<hangus> hiall
<stevieh> sachtmal, das recollindex vom 12.04 hätte gerne python:rarfile als helper app. Das scheint aber nicht in der Distri zu sein. Hab mir jetzt das original Archiv geholt... wie "installiert" man so ein python zeugs?
<vect0ry> stevieh: guck mal ob da ne datei install.py bei ist
<vect0ry> oder ne README
<hangus> hab hier ne 12.04 am laufen mit gdm, gnome3 und kernel 3.5
<hangus> wenn ich boote, kracht es in den lautsprechern
<stevieh> vect0ry: in der README steht nix (klar, hab ich schon geguckt), dann gibt es eine setup.py, aber die will weitere parameter...
<stevieh> ups, da ist ja noch ein good old makefile :-)
<dAnjou> stevieh: wenn es nicht paketiert ist, würd ichs nicht ins system installieren
<dAnjou> stevieh: normalerweise: python setup.py install
<stevieh> dAnjou: das Makefile hats installiert
<stevieh> dAnjou: tja nun, und mir jetzt extra ein paket von bauen...
<hangus> keiner ne ahnung, was das mit dem krachen ist?
<dAnjou> hangus: "wenn ich boote" ist ne ziemlich ungenaue angabe. da kann ubuntu eventuell gar nichts für.
<hangus> ist im Akkumode, wenn der loginscreen (gdm) erscheint
<stevieh> hangus: da trommelt das ubuntu doch eigentlich, oder machts das nicht mehr?
<hangus> ne, mit strom trommelt es, mit akku kracht es
<stevieh> *lol*
<dAnjou> hangus: sicher, dass es gdm is? ubuntu benutzt schon länger lightdm
<dAnjou> das hat aber wahrscheinlich auch nichts mit dem problem zu tun
<hangus> ja, hab ich nachinstalliert, weil ich die netten logonbildchen brauch
<dAnjou> -.-
<hangus> frau und kind...
<Loetmichel> *seufz*... ich könnte ja schon wieder... Chef hat beim ersten hocvchfahren des laptops ein PW eingegeben... jetzt, eine woche später weiss er natürlich nimmer welches... wie ging das noch?root vomm stick gebootet und dann? (ach ja, laptop: Ubuntu 12.04, stick auch...)
<koegs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<kubine> Title: How do I reset a lost administrative password? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Loetmichel> *haache is das kofortabel geworden... das letze mal musste ich noch mit chroot und bootem vom stick dabei ;)
<Loetmichel> danke
<mithodin> hi, ich habe grade ubuntu auf einem pc installiert und brauche den Treiber für die W-Lan-Karte (Marvell 88w8335). Wie bekomme ich den am schnellsten installiert (habe natürlich auf dem rechner keine netzverbindung)
<vect0ry> ,marvell
<vect0ry> damn
<vect0ry> mithodin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=Marvell+88w8335&searchon=all&suite=precise&section=all
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu -- Package Search Results -- Marvell 88w8335 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<vect0ry> oh, zu frueh gefreut
<koegs> da isser schon weg?
<Conan174> Guten Tag, kann mir jemand helfen, ich möchte ein vnc auf ein ubuntu minimal innstalation innstallieren um ihn mit xfce vernzuadministrieren
<ring0> Conan174, stell einfach deine möglist konkrete frage. am besten mit ubuntu version, fehlermeldungen, etc
<Conan174> ich möchte auf ubuntu 12.04lts vnc innstallieren, hab nur zugriff auf ssh
<Conan174> wie mache ich das?
<ring0> Conan174, hast du hier mal reingeguckt? http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VNC
<kubine> Title: VNC › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<karakTaka> Conan174: wenn du sowas fragen musst, wäre die allererste anlaufstelle diese hier
<karakTaka> !einsteiger > Conan174 
<kubine> Conan174: Informationen zu Einsteiger finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Einsteiger
<karakTaka> wenn das ding dazu dann noch im weiten, weiten internet steht, solltest du dir ganz dringend auch ein paar sicherheitsinformationen einholen, sonst ist das ding schneller weg, als du schauen kannst
<ring0> frag mich auch wozu vnc, wenn ssh zur verfügung steht
<karakTaka> ring0: klicki bunti
<Conan174> ich komme mit der komandozeile nicht so gut zurecht
<Conan174> installiert hab ich schon xserver und xfce innstalliert
<Conan174> bekomm ich über ssh das xfce zu sehen?
<LuGiX> Guten Abend! Ich möchte auf meinem  Server einen sftp-Serverdienst installieren, der folgendes unterstützen MUSS: Quotas, eigene Benutzer mit Passwort und Traffic Shaping, ich habe bereits vsftpd ausprobiert, aber bekomme absolut keine eigenen Benutzer zum laufen, habe mich viel in die userlist eingearbeitet, ich verzweifle noch..
<koegs> LuGiX: willst du sftp (via ssh) oder ftps?
<ppq> LuGiX: ich denke, direkt mit ssh ginge das am einfachsten... siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Quota
<kubine> Title: Quota › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LuGiX> sftp 
<koegs> dann ist vsftp eh nicht das richtige "tool"
<LuGiX> Ja, aber unter dem Standartmäßigem Installierten SSH-ftp weiß ich nicht, wie ich eigene benutzer und passwörter mache...
<LuGiX> also nicht die unix-benutzer
<ppq> was spricht denn dagegen, ganz normal benutzer anzulegen?
<ppq> wenn du nicht willst, dass die ne shell kriegen, kannst du die einfach auf /bin/false setzen. sftp geht dann immer noch
<LuGiX> @ppq: Weil auf den ftp-server auch gäste draufkommen sollen, die z.B nur 10 MB Speicher bekommen sollen, und die will eigenglich nicht über meine passwd laufen haben
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: ansonsten - meine proftpd config kann das alles. incl. virtuelle user in mysql db und chroot.
<LuGiX> ahh, der proftpd ist auch ein ftp-server?
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: was denn sonst? das d am ende steht für daemon.
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: so basics solltest du aber vorher lernen bevor du einen für dir unbekannte menschen erreichbaren ftpd aufsetzt ;)
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: sonst macht dir irgendjemand aus deinem server schneller kleinholz als du zuschauen kannst ...
<LuGiX> deswegen frag' ich ja ;P Ich weiß schon  das das d für deamon steht aber hab von dem deamon noch nix gehört :P
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: das wiki hilft da weiter: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Serverdienste
<kubine> Title: Serverdienste › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LuGiX> Ahh da sind alle Verzeichnet, vielen Dank!
<TheInfinity> LuGiX: nein, lang nicht alle. aber so die wichtigsten.
<micha_> Hallo, ich habe 25 baugleiche PCs , die ich mit Lubuntu bestücken möchte. Meine Frage: ist es möglich auf einem PC Lubuntu zu installieren und anschließend einfach die Festplatte 24 mal zu kopieren?
<coffeeholic> micha_: Du solltest dann noch jeweils die Hostnames der Rechner anpassen.
<coffeeholic> micha_: Es geht, wenn du dir der Dinge bewusst bist, die du nachher noch tun musst.
<micha_> ok, leider habe ich aber überhaupt keine Ahnung, wie ich das anfangen kann :-(
<micha_> gibt es dazu einen Wiki-Eintrag? und wenn ja , wonach muss ich suchen?
<k1l> die fstab könnte auch probleme machen, wenn da uuids drin sind. genauso die netzwerke, wenn udev denen dann neue nummern zuweist (weil andere hardware)
<k1l> micha_: du könntest ein remastersys deines rechners machen und das dann 24mal installieren
<TheInfinity> micha_: alternativ könntest du dich einfach an die ubuntu doku halten: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<kubine> Title: Automatic Installation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<micha_> ok, danke!
<biohaz4rd> hi leute
<biohaz4rd> kann mir jemand die seite geben wo man seine probleme postet? :)
<k1l> ?
<k1l> !nopaste > biohaz4rd 
<kubine> biohaz4rd: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<biohaz4rd> genau danke :D
<k1l> wenn du fehlermeldungen meinst
<biohaz4rd> genau
<biohaz4rd> so... ich habe mir vorhin den AMD ATI Grafiktreiber runtergeladen und wollte es nun mal einstellen...
<biohaz4rd> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410727/
<kubine> Title: Grafiktreiber ATI › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<biohaz4rd> aber dann kommt die fehlermeldung :)
<k1l> biohaz4rd: warum willst du denn unbedingt was runterladen?
<k1l> biohaz4rd: unter ubuntu nimmt man erstmal das, was ubuntu anbietet. das neuste ist nicht immer das beste
<apollo13> aber…
<biohaz4rd> k1l: naja bei mir hats keinen grafiktreiber angezeigt... also laut ubuntu hatte ich keinen... was ich auch definitiv gemerkt hatte :)
<k1l> biohaz4rd: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx
<kubine> Title: fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<biohaz4rd> bzw immer noch merke
<dAnjou> biohaz4rd: übrigens wäre es der dritte punkt im topic gewesen
<biohaz4rd> dAnjou: wie meinst du das?
<k1l> biohaz4rd: du willst also immer wieder per hand den treiber aktuell halten und nach jedem kernel update ohne treiber da stehen und den wieder erst installieren müssen?
<guntbert_> biohaz4rd: tipp /topic hier
<biohaz4rd> k1l: ich habe 12.04 und das wurde für 11.04 und 10.04 getestet
<k1l> biohaz4rd: das ist egal. das funktioniert immernoch so
<dAnjou> biohaz4rd: das, was über dem chatfenster steht
<biohaz4rd> k1l: muss ich dann den was ich jetzt runtergeladen hab erst wieder deinstallieren/deaktivieren?
<k1l> biohaz4rd: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation#Deinstallation
<kubine> Title: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> das zuerst machen
<biohaz4rd> ok danke :)
<biohaz4rd> halllou
<biohaz4rd> k1l: also ich habs grad haargenau so installiert wies dran stand... installation hat anscheinend auch gut funktioniert... allerdings kurz nachdem die installation fertig war... hat sich der ordner wieder in luft aufgelöst
<k1l> ordner?
<k1l> was hast du gemacht? etwa wieder die manuelle installation?
<k1l> du sollst einfach flgrx aus den quellen installieren
<biohaz4rd> ja als die installation begonnen hat, wurde ein ordner erstellt der allerdings nicht mehr da ist
<k1l> biohaz4rd: _was_ hast du gemacht?
<biohaz4rd> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx/Manuelle_Treiberinstallation#Deinstallation
<kubine> Title: Manuelle Treiberinstallation › fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<biohaz4rd> genau wies hier drinsteht
<biohaz4rd> das habe ich gemacht
<k1l> die deinstallation?
<k1l> die installation dort sollst du _nicht_ machen. du solltest dort nur die deinstallation machen, auf die ich auch direkt gelinkt habe
<biohaz4rd> sry ich das wusste ich nciht
<k1l> mach unten nochmal das unter dem abschnitt: DEINSTALLATION
<biohaz4rd> ok bin dabei
<michi83> nabend, seit dem letzten update wird auf meinem desktop kein mülleimer mehr angezeigt, computer und die immer eingebundene festplatte ebenfalls nicht. eigener ordner auch nicht. wie bekomme ich die symbole wieder auf den desktop?
<k1l> danach ausloggen und wieder einloggen. dann machst du was hier steht unter installation: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI/fglrx#Installation
<kubine> Title: fglrx › ATI › Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> michi83: in myunity einstellen
<biohaz4rd> k1l: ok thx im voraus
<michi83> ich hab den cinnamon desktop laufen, aber auch, wenn ich mich neu anmelde, dort gnome classic auswähle is das gleiche problem.
<k1l> michi83: dann bei mint nachhaken was die da machen
<michi83> is gnome classic nicht beim normalen ubuntu mit dabei?
<k1l> michi83: man kann den desktop von nautilus verwalten lassen. aber was cinnamon da wie macht wissen die besser
<k1l> michi83: ja, aber das ist nur ein gestutzter gnome. kein richtiger voller desktop
<michi83> in unity lässt sich das nicht desktopübergreifend einrichten?
<k1l> unity ist nen compiz plugin.
<mithodin> Heyho. Ich hab heute nen PC mit Ubuntu bespielt, und es läuft auch soweit alles, bis auf die W-Lan Verbindung über den Netzwerkmanager
<mithodin> Per wpa_supplicant kann ich mich mit dem wlan verbinden, aber nicht, wenn ich die verbindung über das icon in der taskleiste aufzubauen versuche
<k1l> michi83: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GNOME_Symbole  versuch das mal
<kubine> Title: GNOME Symbole › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mithodin> hat jemand ne idee, was da schief läuft und vor allem, wie man das fixt?
<mithodin> ziel wäre automatische verbindung mit dem wlan herzustellen, möglichst mit entsprechendem icon in der taskleiste, damit man sieht, dass/ob man verbunden ist
<k1l> mithodin: hast du was in die /etc/network/interfaces geschrieben? weil dann streikt der NM
<mithodin> nein, habe ich nicht
<k1l> zeig mal die interfaces im nopaste bitte
<mithodin> einfach installiert, über ndiswrapper den wlan-treiber installiert, /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf editiert
<k1l> und dann mal fehlermeldungen und/oder dmesg nachdem du das mit dem NM probiert hat
<k1l> ähm? ndiswrapper?
<biohaz4rd> k1l: da steht dran dass ich jetzt auf "Verwaltung eingeschränkter Treiber" muss... bei mir ist noch alles englisch, kannst du mir sagen wie ich da hinkomm?
<k1l> das ist so ne letzte möglichkeit die man nimmt wenn gar nichts geht, mithodin 
<mithodin> k1l: ja, das gerät wurde nicht erkannt, und das war die schnellste variante, die ich zur hand hatte
<mithodin> pakete installieren ohne netzwerkverbindung -> kein großer spaß
<k1l> biohaz4rd: win-taste drücken, "jockey" eintippen und dann enter
<k1l> mithodin: ja wie gut das funktioniert merkst du ja gerade.
<mithodin> d.h. erstmal versuchen, ne lösung ohne ndiswrapper zu finden?
<biohaz4rd> k1l: ok da hab ich jetzt 2 zur auswahl: ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver und derselbe name mit (post-release updates) hinten dran
<k1l> mithodin: ja, definitiv. alles andere ist nicht klar, ob das nicht am ndiswrapper liegt
<k1l> !wiki > mithodin 
<kubine> mithodin: Unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ findest du ein sehr umfangreiches Wiki rund um Ubuntu
<k1l> mithodin: such da mal nach deiner wlan karte
<k1l> biohaz4rd: ähm, nimm erstmal den nur fglrx
<k1l> ich glaube der andere ist eh noch auf dem gleichen stand.
<sintec> abend allerseits. Habe zwei Rechner mit Ubuntu12.04, die sollen sich gegenseitig als Sicherungsspeicherplatz stehen. Auf einem habe ich es geschafft vor ein paar monaten das ganze über samba zu regeln. der zweite streikt. in den /var/log/samba/log.pc2 steht "process_usershare_file: stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares/mnt failed. No such file or directory" wenn er sich mit dem sicherungstool versucht sich zu verbinden. auf pc2 steht dann entsprechend, dass 
<sintec> er sich nicht zur Windows-Freigabe verbinden konnte. Kennt jemand eine Lösung? Weis nicht mehr wo und nach was ich suchen soll.
<biohaz4rd> k1l: jetzt kommt ne fehlermeldung :(
<biohaz4rd> Sorry, installation of this driver failed. Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<biohaz4rd> oh sry ich machs ins paste
<k1l> biohaz4rd: ok
<k1l> biohaz4rd: pack direkt die genannte datei ins paste
<biohaz4rd> k1l: ne datei reinpacken? o_o
<k1l> biohaz4rd: installiere mal "pastebinit"
<mithodin> k1l: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Chips%C3%A4tze#88w8335-Libertas
<kubine> Title: Chipsätze › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> biohaz4rd: dann machst du ein terminal auf und gibst "pastebinit /var/log/jockey.log" ein. dann kommt direkt ein link und den zeigst du hier :)
<k1l> mithodin: ohje
<mithodin> k1l: Da scheint ausnahmsweise mal die letzte lösung die einzige zu sein
<mithodin> Das Ding ist: Mit wpa_supplicant bekomm ich da ne zuverlässige, stabile netzverbindung hin
<biohaz4rd> k1l: ich mach sudo apt-get install pastebinit und dann pastebinit /var/log/jockey.log und dann kommt dasses noch nicht installiert wurde oO
<mithodin> gar kein problem
<mithodin> gibts denn vielleicht ne alternative zu dem standard-NW, die einfach nur ein frontend für wpa_supplicant ist?
<k1l> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/verbindungsprobleme-mit-wlan-marvel-8339-libe/#post-1888522
<kubine> Title: Verbindungsprobleme mit WLAN Marvel 8335 Libertas › Netzwerk und Internetzugang einrichten › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<mithodin> ich kenn mich mit diesen ganzen fancy gui dingensen nich aus, auf meinem eigenen system läuft das schön im hintergrund, wos hingehört
<k1l> scheint als wenn der treiber nicht mit dem NM will
<mithodin> I see
<k1l> mithodin: dann ohne gui halt hier: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/wpa_supplicant
<kubine> Title: wpa supplicant › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<biohaz4rd> k1l: also ich komme leider nicht weiter :(
<mithodin> k1l: okay, aber dann muss ich im netzwerkmanager wireless networks ausmachen und hab das icon nicht?
<k1l> mithodin: musst nichts ausmachen. der geht in die 2. reihe, wenn man das übers interface macht
<mithodin> ok.
<k1l> biohaz4rd: dann pack den inhalt der datei so in den nopaste
<mithodin> könnte man den auch ganz ausmachen und z.B. durch wicd ersetzen? Dann würde ich es nämlich mal damit probieren
<k1l> mithodin: ja. schau mal in den artikel zu wicd
<biohaz4rd> k1l: wie komm ich zu dem inhalt?
<mithodin> k1l: Okay, dankeschön. Werde das morgen mal testen, wenn ich wieder an den Rechner komme
<k1l> biohaz4rd: einfach mit dem browser hingehen
<biohaz4rd> k1l: tschuldigung wenn ich jetzt wie ein troller oder vollnoob rüberkomm aber ich versteh nicht ganz was du meinst
<k1l> biohaz4rd: /var/log/ ist der ort. öffne einfach den dateibrowser und gehe vom dateisystem aus zu var und dann log
<biohaz4rd> k1l: bin jetzt in dem ordner und woher weiß ich jetzt wie die datei heisst?
<k1l> jockey.log  (wurde ja in der fehlermeldung genannt)
<biohaz4rd> dann mit texteditor öffnen und einfach alles markieren? oO
<k1l> ja
<k1l> warum jetzt pastebinit bei dir nicht will ist ne andere baustelle. geht ja erstmal um den treiber
<biohaz4rd> ich warn dich nur mal vor dass es höllisch lang ist :)
<biohaz4rd> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410737/
<kubine> Title: Grafiktreiber › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> biohaz4rd: uff, da hab ich jetzt so spontan keine idee.
<k1l> vlt hat hier noch einer was zu ati. 
<biohaz4rd> hmm :/
<biohaz4rd> trotzdem danke fürn versuch
<k1l> ansonsten mach nen thread im forum unter grafikproblemen auf und poste den inhalt samt problembeschreibung. und die datei dann in code-blöcke
<biohaz4rd> und vlt doch manuell versuchen?
<k1l> ich tippe eher, dass von dem manuell versuchen da was kaputt gegangen ist
<biohaz4rd> d.h. am besten linux neu isntallen?
<k1l> nee, das kann man sicher beheben. aber ich hab gerade keine ahnung wie
<biohaz4rd> moment... ich schau mla ob mit der fehlermeldung... bei google
<biohaz4rd> k1l: also meine 2 bildschirm sind nun wieder 2 bildschirme... aber die fehlermeldung kommt immernoch
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-21
<subz3r0> ich versuche gerade in ner VM nen shared folder zu nem ftp der installiert ist zu mounten. habe schon x mal versucht mit "chmod 777" die rechte zu ändern. die werden direkt wieder geändert und das verzechnis ist nicht lesbar. jemand nen rat? 
<subz3r0> der ftp selbst ist in der jail drin, wo nur root zugriff drauf hat
<subz3r0> -der+ner
<biohaz4rd> hi... jemand wach der einem helfen kann? :)
<subz3r0> ne, keiner da
<biohaz4rd> that's shit
<subz3r0> wenn ich allerdings nen normaler verzechnis zb aus dem /home mounte, komme ich ohne probleme drauf. ich peils ned :(
<subz3r0> -r+s
<biohaz4rd> ich versteh dich grad nich
<biohaz4rd> ich weiß nich mal was du machen willst
<subz3r0> schon klar, war auch an die anderen gerichtet, wenn denn noch einer da ist :)
<subz3r0> aber ich wiederhole es gern noch mal
<biohaz4rd> warte bevor dus schickst :)
<biohaz4rd> muss meinen rechner neustarten :D
<biohaz4rd> bg
<biohaz4rd> so re
<subz3r0> ich hab in ner virtuellen maschine nen ftp installiert in ner jail wo nur root zugriff drauf hat. nun habe ich in der vm nen sharedfolder eingerichtet zum host hin. also dass ich in dem guest auf nen ordner des hosts zugreifen kann. dieser ordner soll nun zu dem ftp gemounted/gelinkt/wasauchimmer werden. das klappt auch, allerdings hab ich dann keinen zugriff.
<subz3r0> ich kann die rechte fröhlich ändern, das juckt ihn aber nicht, die rechte bleiben bestehen wie sie sind
<biohaz4rd> und der andere hat keinen zugriff?
<subz3r0> rechte bleiben auf 700
<subz3r0> naja in dem guest kann ich mit dem explorer drauf zugreifen, allerdings wenn ich es zu dem ftp mounte gehts nicht
<biohaz4rd> hmm...
<biohaz4rd> so gut sind dann meine kenntnisse leider auch nciht :(
<subz3r0> oder kann man etwas was gemounted wurde nicht noch zu ner anderen position mounten? noch nie vorher gemacht :>
<subz3r0> bzw linken
<biohaz4rd> müsste eigentlich schon gehn oO... so ich denken :D
<subz3r0> mit nem softlink hab ich es auch schon versucht. 
<subz3r0> jeden anderen ort des gastes kann ich zu dem ftp mounten, allerdings den share (guest<->host) nicht :/
<subz3r0> bzw schon, aber hab dann keine rechte den ordner zu betreten :D
<biohaz4rd> jetzt wirds echt uncool
<biohaz4rd> alle meine leisten sind weg
<ben1u> hallo, ich biete Ubuntu und Kubuntu ISOs per torrent an. Wie kann es sein, dass manche ISOs nur 300KIB und andere 11GIB hochgeladen wurden?
<ring1> p2p, je nach bedarf
<betz0r> i have some issues with my flash going to fullscreen on gnome-shell 3.4 - see this video: http://youtu.be/98cApCi6CHY
<kubine> Title: Flash fullscreen issues with gnome3 - YouTube (at youtu.be)
<coffeeholic> !en > betz0r 
<coffeeholic> !de > betz0r 
<coffeeholic> betz0r: This is a German Ubuntu support channel. Please ask your questions in an English Ubuntu support channel.
<betz0r> ups :D
<betz0r> wollte das in #gnome posten ;)
<biohaz4rd> hi leute
<biohaz4rd> ich hab seit gestern ein problem mit meinem amd/ati grafiktreiber
<biohaz4rd> gestern abend hat er sich nicht installieren lassen, was mittlerweile geklappt hat
<biohaz4rd> aber mit meinen 2 bildschirmen... funktioniert das auf keinem auge, wenn ich die auflösung der bildschirme ändern will kommt ne fehlermeldung
<koegs> vielleicht einfach mal die fehlermeldung dazu packen...
<biohaz4rd> bin grad dabei mit paste :)
<biohaz4rd> koegs: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410757/
<kubine> Title: Bildschirmauflösung einstellen › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<biohaz4rd> kannste damit was anfangen?
<biohaz4rd> kann mir denn niemand helfen? google wird schon seit stunden missbraucht aufs übelste und spuckt einfach nichts dazu aus
<koegs> bisschen mehr informationen vielleicht... welcher treiber wie installiert, womit die Auflösung eingestellt, etc.
<LetoThe2nd> ist im prinzip das hier: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71457/how-can-i-set-up-dual-monitor-display-with-ati-driver
<kubine> Title: 11.10 - How can I set up dual monitor display with ATI driver? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> eine der ersten beiden methoden sollte IMHO funktionieren.
<koegs> ich wär jetzt davon ausgegangen, das "man" amdcccle benutzt :)
<LetoThe2nd> stundenlang brucht man dafür übrigens nicht googlen, einmal die fehlermeldung auf englisch reicht.
<Seymour> Huhu
<Seymour> Weiß hier jemand, wo ich beim Firefox die die 
<Seymour> cookie exception list finde?
<Seymour> ok habs gefunden, es ist die datei permissions.sqlite
<Seymour> wie editiert man so files?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SQLite
<kubine> Title: SQLite › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<biohaz4rd> so hi ich nochmal mit immernoch dem selben problem :)
<biohaz4rd> hab meine 2 bildschirme jetzt versucht über das AMD Catalyst Control Center zu konfigurieren... jetzt sieht mein Laptop-Bildschirm wunderschön aus, aber mein anderer ist weiß und der Mauszeiger ein Kreuz.
<biohaz4rd> Kreuz =  X (i mean)
<biohaz4rd> also es wird weder an meiner graka noch an meinem treiber liegen... dieses xinerama funktioniert (was aber eindeutig nicht so cool is wie es sich anhört) aber ich will ja nur 2 verschiedene bildschirme haben... so im sinne von 2 arbeitsflächen in dene man einfach schnell fenster hin und her ziehn kann
<koegs> dann willst du auch kein xinerama
<biohaz4rd> ich weiß dass ichs nicht will :D
<biohaz4rd> ich sagte ja nur dass es funktioniert :)
<koegs> klingt eher so als würden 2 xserver laufen
<biohaz4rd> was sind xserver?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XServer?redirect=no
<kubine> Title: XServer › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<koegs> biohaz4rd: du musst das im amdcccle so einstellen: http://blog.coffeebeans.at/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/amdcccle.png
<biohaz4rd> koegs: ich will nicht desktop über mehrere anzeigen sondern dass jeweils einen desktop wenn man es so will
<biohaz4rd> koegs: wenn ich anzeigen über mehrere bildschirme mach wirds ziemlich ätzend da mein main 16:9 is und der andere 5:4
<koegs> willst du wirklich mehrere Xserver oder einfach, dass man ein Fenster maximiert und es nur "auf monitor 1" maximiert?
<biohaz4rd> auf 1 monitor^^
<koegs> dann benutz bitte "Desktop über mehrere anzeigen"
<biohaz4rd> aber die einstellung funktioniert nicht
<koegs> genau so benutze ich das hier mit 3 Monitoren und wenn ich maximiere, dann maximiert er nur auf einem Monitor
<koegs> und fenster kann ich prima hin und her schieben, "so wie man es von Windows kennt"
<biohaz4rd> wenn ich diese einstellung benutze und den rechner neustarte, ist mein angeschlossener bildschirm weiß und bekomm kein bild drauf
<koegs> dann fummel halt ein bisschen rum, ATI ist da zickig, aber das ist auf jeden fall die gewünscht einstellung und xinerama aus
<biohaz4rd> joa ich werd mal weiter probiern
<biohaz4rd> ich meld mich wieder fals ich was hab
<Nina_Gast> Hi, ich möchte gerade Edubuntu im OEM-Modus installieren, da fällt mir auf, dass es diesen Menüpunkt nicht im Bootmenü gibt. Ich habe gerade mal gegoogelt und sehe nur, dass der OEM-Modus nun angeblich unterstützt wird und ich den Bootparameter manuell eintippen soll, nur wie heißt der?
<beaver74> Nina_Gast, der lässt sich im Bootmenü nicht über die F-Tasten wählen?
<Nina_Gast> beaver74: der ist wohl absichtlich in Edubuntu nicht im Menü
<beaver74> Nina_Gast, http://askubuntu.com/questions/36671/how-do-i-pre-install-ubuntu-for-someone-oem-install
<kubine> Title: installation - How do I pre-install Ubuntu for someone (OEM install)? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<beaver74> Nina_Gast, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/OEM_Installation hier steht es auch nochmal
<kubine> Title: OEM Installation › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<_Phil_> servus
<leszek> hi
<leszek> mal einer nen tipp was der grund sein könnte (ich vermute dateirechte irgendwo) weshalb das ~/.dbus verzeichnis root:root recht bekommt anstatt user:user ?
<leszek> das leider reproduzierbar auch auf session-bus und die jeweilige session datei
<sintec> Tag allerseits. Brauche etwas hilfe mit Sicherung über samba. Das Sicherungstool kann die Sabma freigabe nicht einbinden. Übers Netzwerk kann ich mich aber verbinden und drauf schreiben.
<tomreyn> sintec: bastel dir ein wrapper-skript, was erst die einbindung sicherstellt und dann das sicherungstool startrt
<tomreyn> leszek: der proess der die dateien anlegt wird wohl als root-benutzer gelaufen sein
<tomreyn> *prozess
<sintec> @tomreyn damit kenn ich mich nicht aus. Das kommische ist, dass auf einem anderem rechner mit der gleichen Einstellung funktioniert
<tomreyn> sintec: hmm also *irgendwas* wird wohl schon unterschiedlich sien, auch wenn's vielleicht nicht offensichtlich ist.
<tomreyn> sintec: willst du denn die freigabe immer nur während des backups eingebunden haben?
<sintec> sitze schon seit zwei tagen dran. finde nichts
<sintec> tomreyn: auf dem Rechner mit der Samba freigabe ist die HDD immer eingebunden. Das standart-backuptool soll sich selber verbinden und sichern.
<sintec> tomreyn: beim verbinden sag mit das sicherungstool "Konnte die Windows-Freigabe nicht einbinden" oder so ähnlich
<tomreyn> sintec: also du hast einen PC auf dem ubuntu läuft und samba, und der stellt die freigaben bereit, und dann hast du ein windows-system wo ein sicherungstool drauf läuft was dann die freigabe einbinden, das backup erstellen, und die freigabe wieder lösen soll?
<sintec> tomreyn: aus den samba-logs werde ich auch nicht schlauer
<sintec> tomreyn: nicht ganz , das sind beide ubuntu rechner
<tomreyn> dann wäre grundsätzlich mal die frage zu klären ob nicht nfs mehr sinn macht. aber das hilft beim aktuellen problem nicht weiter.
<tomreyn> der computer auf dem das backuporigramm läuft ist aber nicht der auf dem die samba-freigaben bereitgestellt werden , ne?
<tomreyn> *backupprogramm
<sintec> tomreyn: habe keine ahnung wie das über nfs laufen soll
<sintec> tomreyn: nein das sind zwei verschiedene rechner in einem netz
<tomreyn> okay, die frage ob du die einbindung der shares nach durchgeführtem backup lösen möchtest hattest du noch nicht beantwortet
<tomreyn> wenn du das nicht willst könntest du die einbindung der freigaben auf dem system auf dem das backupprogramm läuft einfach in der /etc/fstab fest verdrahten
<tomreyn> dann würde sich der computer direkt beim boot schon automatisch die freigabe mounten und könnte dann damit arbeiten
<sintec> tomreyn: ich habe daran noch nicht wirklich gedacht, aber lösen der einbindung könnte gut sein, weil der rechner mit der Freigabe wild über nacht ausgeschaltet
<Minipluto> was verwendest du eigentlich als Sicherungstool?
<sintec> tomreyn: also ich möchte die daten vom server/mediacenter auf einen arbeitsrechner sichern.
<sintec> Minipluto: das standard von ubuntu
<tomreyn> Minipluto? da hab ich noch nie von gehört
<tomreyn> und meine favorisierte internet-suchmaschine auch nicht. tippfehler?
<tomreyn> ah, ich bin noch nicht wach
<sintec> oha, lange nacht gewesen?
<tomreyn> sehr
<k1l> dejadub
<Minipluto> das hab ich auch noch nie probiert
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/D%C3%A9j%C3%A0_Dup  Minipluto 
<kubine> Title: Déjà Dup › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Minipluto> k1l: damit wollte ich nur klar stellen, dass ich bei dem Problem nicht helfen kann. Wenn ich über samba eine Sicherung machen wollte, würde ich das Ziel mit gvfs-mount smb://user@server/... mounten und dann z.B. mit rsync abgleichen.
<k1l> Minipluto: so macht das dejadub auch
<k1l> das problem liegt wohl eher am netzwerk, bzw daran, dass der "server" ausgeht
<tomreyn> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/dj-dup-perfect-linux-backup-software/ "Click the 'Connect To Server' button to mount any network drive Gnome can, including FTP, SSH, Windows shares and WebDAV. "
<tomreyn> alter artikel, aber unterstütz die aussage dass déjá dup gvfs-mount verwendet.
<tomreyn> warum das nicht klappt ist wohl ne separate frage.
<sintec> und wenn ich eine nfs-freigabe mache, wie soll ich dann das Sicherungs tool einstellen? Ist es dann als WebDav oder Benutzdefinierter Ort?
<tomreyn> sintec: du sagtest vorhin "beim verbinden sag mit das sicherungstool 'Konnte die Windows-Freigabe nicht einbinden' oder so ähnlich" - versuch mal ob du die freigabe auch (nicht) mit gvfs-mount einbinden kannst auf diesem system
<tomreyn> sintec: nfs löst dein problem nicht, es ist nur performanter, das ist alles
<sintec> tomreyn: wie macht man gvfs-mount?
<tomreyn> sintec: hast du schon mal mit der shell gearbeitet?
<sintec> tomreyn: ja nur gvfs sagt mir inoch nicht, habe aber schon im wiki gefunden
<sintec> tomreyn:  teste kurz mal
<tomreyn> es gibt sogenannte "man pages" die die allermeisten kommandozeilenbefehle beschreiben
<tomreyn> wenn du "man gvfs-mount" eingibst solltest du die passende zu sehen bekommen.
<tomreyn> "gvfs-mount --help" würde ggf. auch helfen
<tomreyn> okay, das war ein schlehctes beispie, für gvfs-mount gibt's leider keine man page
<tomreyn> --help geht, aber mit dem wiki was du gefunden hast kommst du wahrscheinlich besser voran
<tomreyn> falls du da nicht weiter kommst kannst du dir auch gigolo installieren und es damit mal zu mounten probieren und schauen ob du ne fehlermeldung kriegst die aussagekräftiger ist als die die du bisher hast (das wäre jetzt auch der ansatz mit gvfs-mount)
<sintec> tomreyn: "Error mounting location: Datenträger unterstützt Einhängen nicht"
<sintec> tomreyn: fragt sich jetzt nur warum? Die HDD die über samba freigegeben ist, ist im fstab eingebunden. testparm sagt auch alles OK
<leszek> tomreyn: nochmal zu dem dbus problem. Welcher prozess erstellt mir denn die ~/.dbus Datei bzw. den Ordner ?
<tomreyn> leszek: das weiß ich leider auch nicht. ich glaube der heißt auch dbus. da müsstest du mal im netz recherchieren vielleicht.
<tomreyn> sintec: kriegst du diese freigabe denn auf dem anderen sytem gemountet? du sagtest ja du hast das gleiche setup nochmal, und da funktioniert's?
<sintec> die gleichen einstellungen sind anders rum, vom arbeitsrechner auch den server und da funktionierts ohne probleme
<sintec> tomreyn: mit gleicher einstellung ist gemeint, dass die HDD im fstab mit gleichen einstellungen eingetragen ist, und die samba-Freigabe mit gleichen parametern eingertagen ist.
<sintec> tomreyn: die gesagt vom server auf den arbeitsrechner über Netzwerk komme ich auf die Freigabe rauf und habe auch schreibrechte.
<tomreyn> sintec: such am besten im web mal nach der englischen übersetzung deiner fehlermeldung:  "Error mounting location:" "does not support mounting"
<tomreyn> ich hab da leider auch keine erfharung mit, aber vielleicht findest du da was was dich weiter bringt
<sintec> tomreyn: ok ich versuchs, danke schon mal
<Poapfel> gibt es irgendwelche gründe warum ipv6 nur kurz nach einem reboot für einige zeit funktioniert, dann aber auf einmal gar nicht mehr?
<Poapfel> oder auch: wie aktiviere ich am besten natives ipv6 auf einem ubuntu server?
<xreal> Unterstützt eine mit Xen virtualisierte Umgebung "iotop" und so?
<xreal> sorry, bin nicht in OffTopic
<biohaz4rd> hi @ all
<biohaz4rd> koegs: ich habs hinbekommen mit meiner graka, allerdings weiß ich nicht wie xD
<koegs> biohaz4rd: so ging es mir auch ungefähr, sicher dir am besten nun die Datei /etc/X11/xorg.conf" weg :)
<biohaz4rd> koegs: ne ich mach gar nix mehr xD
<biohaz4rd> mein pc is ne größere zicke als 5 weiber auf einem haufen :D
<koegs> einfach ne datei kopieren wirst du ja wohl noch hinkriegen -.-
<biohaz4rd> :P ^^ ja ich habs grad schon gemacht :P
<biohaz4rd> mensch hat einer n peil von Wine?
<biohaz4rd> versuch grad n game zu installieren aber das will nicht so richtig^^
<biohaz4rd> bzw es installiert nicht mal^^
<coffeeholic> biohaz4rd: Google doch mal nach der Wine AppDB ob die das Spiel schon kennen.
<coffeeholic> biohaz4rd: vielleicht ist das Problem bekannt (und jemand da draußen hat eine Lösung ins Netz gestellt)
<biohaz4rd> anscheinend funktioniert es... aber mit den anleitungen in google isses mit älteren versionen beschrieben und die funzen hier nicht mehr
<koegs> für wine ist immer die appdb der erste anlaufpunkt
<biohaz4rd> aion steht drin
<IronMaiden_> hi
<IronMaiden_> can someone pls tell me how to link the shell to an other partition
<k1l> IronMaiden_: kannst du das mal etwas genauer spezifizieren?
<IronMaiden_> klar
<IronMaiden_> also ich hab von ner live cd gebooted
<IronMaiden_> und will nun auf die shell von der installierten version zugreifen
<k1l> das klingt für mich so, als wolltest du in die regulär installierte ubuntu version chrooten
<King_S1986> Nabend. Folgendes init Script zum  starten von barnyard2 und snort will auf meinem Server nicht laufen: http://pastebin.com/1UxPqvQt
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chroot/Live-CD  IronMaiden_ 
<kubine> Title: Live-CD › chroot › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<King_S1986> Beim 'start' passiert nichts :/
<IronMaiden_> jo genau was ich gesucht habe
<IronMaiden_> danke viel mals
<IronMaiden_> schönen abend noch
<k1l> IronMaiden_: kein ding
<biohaz4rd> koegs: so :) mit der anleitung zum installieren von aion scheitere ich leider schon an punkt 3 von 10
<biohaz4rd> bzw punkt 2 und 3
<biohaz4rd> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25921
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Aion: The Tower of Eternity 3.0.x (at appdb.winehq.org)
<biohaz4rd> ja genau die anleitung meine ich :)
<biohaz4rd> koegs: es steht ja dran bei punkt 3: After install, a message will say: Path not found, just say OK.
<biohaz4rd> wobei ich den nclauncher nicht manuell updaten kann weil nclauncher auf meinem pc nicht vorhanden ist und ich auch bei google nichts finde wie ich den herbekomm
<biohaz4rd> koegs: du hast auch keinen plan? :)
<jokrebel> biohaz4rd: Da Wine als quasi "Windowsprogramme unter Linux" nutzen micht gerade besonders viel mit Ubuntu im speziellen zu tun hat sei Dir der Kanal #winehq ans Herz gelegt.
<xubuntu600> hhy
<biohaz4rd> ahso ok :) dankeschön wusste ich nicht :D
<xubuntu600> Kann man bei den HP 6560b ein FHD Display einbauen ?
<koegs> lol, was war das denn?
<xubuntu726> weiß das mit dem FHD Display wirklich keiner ß
<k1l> !ot > xubuntu726 
<kubine> xubuntu726: Dies ist ein Ubuntu-Supportchannel! Fuer Offtopic- und Stammtischgespraeche bitte #ubuntu-de-offtopic nutzen. Danke! ;)
<panther_> Hey, hab beim update irgendwie Problem mit alten Kernel Versionen. Kann sich jmd das mal anschauen?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219206/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<koegs> wieso hast du auch noch virtual und low latency kernel drauf?
<eixV> panther_: er will Dir wohl sagen, dass in /etc/default/grub eine Zeichenkette nicht richtig abgeschlossen/formatiert ist
<eixV> panther_: hast Du an der Datei was veraendert?
<panther_> eixV: muss mal grad überlegen, hab mal was wegen dem Startvorgang verändert. Dass war wg grafischen Bootanzeige...vielleicht auch wg der Nvidia Treiber. Nach dem LTS Upgrade dies erstmal kein Prob.
<panther_> eixV: ach ja, das war wg dem splash. Hier die grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/1219233/ . Aber liegt das daran?
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<panther_> Also vor dem Upgrade gab es manchmal Probleme beim Bootvorgang, sprich es kam keine Anmeldkonsol und konnte nur durch Neustart weiter. Nachdem ich den Splash abgestellt hatte war das Problem behoben. Das Upgrade ist auch gut durchgelaufen, hatte ein LTS Sprung gemacht. 
<eixV> panther_: Argument in letzter Zeile ist nicht mit gaensefuesschen abgeschlossen (")
<panther_> eixV: hey danke, klar jetzt seh ich es auch. Hoffe es funzt danach wieder. 
<panther_> komisch hatte eigentlich nichts an der Datei in der letzten zeit verändert. Warum plötzlich jetzt das Probleme auftreten.
<eixV> ehrlich gesagt hab ich von grub-1.* nich so viel Ahnung; Aenderungen in den Paket-Verwalter-Skripten?
<eixV> panther_: sag bescheid, ob es jetzt durchlaeuft, oder ob das Problem bleibt
<arndt> bekomme mein tunapie nicht zum laufem
<k1l> !wf > arndt 
<kubine> arndt: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<arndt> ich verwende ubuntu 12.10, habe tunapie über synaptic installiert, grafik lässt sich starten, dann kann ich nichts anwählen
<k1l> da 12.10 noch beta stadium hat kann es an allem möglichem liegen. starte tunapie mal aus dem terminal und schau ob da fehler kommen. dann lohnt sicher ein blick in die .xsession-errors oder die üblichen logs. launchpad sollte man auch nach bugs durchsuchen
<k1l> und da das ja noch beta ist gehört das eh nach #ubuntu-de+1 oder besser den belebteren englischen #ubuntu+1
<arndt> sorry ich habe 21.04
<arndt> sorry ich habe 12.04
<arndt> Waiting for serverDownloading...
<k1l> dann brauchst du wohl erstmal was geduld
<arndt> tunapie aus Konsole gestartet: Waiting for server  Downloading...
<arndt> wie lang kann das dauern?
<k1l> k.a. ich nutze das nicht
<eixV> hab das jetzt mal auf einem Debian/6.0 gestartet, er laed mit geringer rate irgendwas herunter, und ein prozess python verbraucht fast alle cpu-zeit, tunapie ...
<arndt> gibt es eine alternative zu tunapie um web-tv zu schauen
<k1l> arndt: ist denn streamripper installiert?
<arndt> ja streamripper ist installiert
<arndt> tunapie hängt sich immer noch auf
<georg> guten abend
<georg> wie gehts Euch?
<k1l> soweit so gut :)
<georg> hallo k1l 
<georg> kennst Du xampp? Das soll ein php usw Editor sein.
<k1l> georg: nein. das ist eine entwicklungsumgebung, die viele unwissenden auch als webserver im internet einsetzen
<georg> also ne dev.
<k1l> unter ubuntu nutzt du bitte die pakete, die dir ubuntu bereitstellt
<georg> ja
<k1l> !xampp > georg 
<kubine> georg: Informationen zu XAMPP finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XAMPP
<k1l> direkt mal oben anfangen zu lesen bis der graue hinweiskasten kommt
<georg> ok
<k1l> xampp setzt du bitte nicht ein, wenn das ding irgendwie im internet hängt. 
<georg> Ja da steht doch nur zu Testzwecke
<georg> k1l gibt es ne Alternative? Ich würde gerne php Programmieren lernen. Müßte doch auch unter gedit gehen.
<georg> Da kann ich doch xampp deinstallieren
<georg> ist doch dann überflüssig.
<k1l> georg: zum programmieren brauchst du nur einen editor. da ist xampp sehr übers ziel hinaus geschossen
<georg> ah so
<georg> also gedit mit plugins!
<k1l> georg: und wie gesagt bietet ubuntu auch pakete für php und webserver. da brauchst du das nicht
<georg> Ja ich verstehe
<georg> Die Packetverwaltung ist eine gute Sache.
<georg> bis später gute Nacht
<tomreyn> Dass man über eine Tastatur Buchstaben eingeben kann ist eine gute Sache.
<daswort> Gibt es bei tar eine Größenbeschränkung?
<grossing> den google-Ergebnissen zufolge schlagen zuerst andere Grenzen wie Festplattengröße oder Dateisystem zu
<daswort> Gut zu wissen, dank dir grossing 
<grossing> sonst wirst du das sicher berichtigen, gell? ;)
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-22
<daswort> grossing: leider nein. Will doch keiner Sicherheitsprobleme bei einer Anwendung wie tar haben oder?
<grossing> gn8 ;)
<georg> nabend
<georg> habe php und mysql aus den Paketquellen von ubuntu installiert. und gedit plugins wegen der Programmiersprache php
<georg> Gute Nacht und schlaft gut
<^GeCk0^> moin
<^GeCk0^> manche dialogfenster von ubuntu sind auf meiner netbook-auflösung nicht ganz sichtbar, kennt jemand abhifle ?
<coffeeholic> ^GeCk0^: benutze Alt+Klick_und_ziehen, um sie zu verschieben
<^GeCk0^> danke muss ich mal testen
<^GeCk0^> supi danke
<^GeCk0^> und wenn mir jemand noch ein terminal empfehlen kann, in dem ich Befehleszeilen auf buttons oder in einem menü speichern kann um schnell darauf zurückzugreifen bin ich für heute wohl gut versorgt
<daswort> ^GeCk0^: http://xiki.org/
<kubine> Title: Xiki (at xiki.org)
<^GeCk0^> nochmals danke :) schau ich mir mal an
<PBeck> hi
<markus--> tach, hab probleme mit rhythmbox
<sdx23> markus--: hi. Einfach fragen; jemand, der weiß, wird antworten.
<markus--> daswidget funktioniert nicht, kann kein Play, weiter, stop, zurück drücken
<markus--> in rhytmhmenbox
<markus--> *rhythmbox , upps :P
<sdx23> markus--: Hast du das mal aus einem Terminal gestartet und die Meldungen dadrin angesehen?
<leszek> hi
<markus--> sdx23,  wenn ich aus dem terminal starte kommt keine einzige meldung
<markus--> geht noch um rhythmbox
<ole01> Mahlzeit.
<ole01> Hat zufällig jemand einen Plan, was ich machen kann, wenn mein Ubuntu (12.04 x64) auf meinem Ultrabook nicht erkennt, wenn ich den Netzstecker ziehe bzw. einstecke? Außerdem erkennt es scheinbar auch nicht, ob der Deckel auf oder zu ist
<ole01> Ich habe bereits mit acpi=off gebootet, dann wird beim Abziehen des Netzsteckers die Helligkeit automatisch heruntergeregelt. Allerdings habe ich dann keine Anzeige für die Restlaufzeit des Akkus
<kltrg> Hi. Ich möchte für meinen Homeserver SSL beim Apache aktivieren. Folgendes Problem: Beim Apache-Neustart findet er meinen Schlüssel nicht oder er ist leer. Der Pfad ist richtig. Ich kann den Schlüssel aber auch nur als sudo sehen. Ich weiß jetzt aber nicht wie restriktiv ich die Leserechte für /etc/ssl/private einstellen muss.
<jokrebel> ole01: Unity?
<ole01> Jop
<ole01> Xubuntu aber ebenfalls
<ole01> Selbes Verhalten
<ole01> BIOS-Update brachte keine Änderung
<jokrebel> ole01: Die Einstellungen bei "Energie" hast Du bereits überprüft?
<ole01> Jop
<jokrebel> err -> Leistung
<ole01> ?
<jokrebel> ole01: Systemeinstellungen -> Leistung
<ole01> Wenn ich mit angesteckten Netzteil boote, ist in der Leiste oben die Batterie mit dem Blitz zu sehen, was ja Stromzufuhr symbolisieren soll. Wenn ich den Netzstecker aber abziehe, ändert sich das Symbol nicht.
<ole01> Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen Energie und Leistung?
<jokrebel> ole01: Das kann ein paar Sekunden dauern, bis sich das Symbol ändert. Hast Du da mal gewartet?
<ole01> Jap
<ole01> ich habe mittels "watch acpitool" nebenbei auch bemerkt, dass DORT erkannt wird, wenn sich der Netzteil-Status ändert
<jokrebel> ole01: Ist acpi installiert?
<ole01>  Nur der Akku liefert den falschen Status.
<ole01> Ich denk's doch
<ole01> Ja, Version 1.6-1
<jokrebel> ole01: Ist das ein Acer?
<ole01> Nein, ein Samsung Series 5
<ole01> Mom ...
<ole01> Quasi dieses Problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/971061
<kubine> Title: Bug #971061 “acpi reports battery state incorrectly” : Bugs : “acpi” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ole01> Ich versuch's aber irgendwie mit nem Workaround "umzubiegen"
<jokrebel> ole01: Na wenn es da schon nen passenden Bug-Report gibt, dann häng Dich doch da mit dran. Je mehr es betrifft, desto größer die Warscheinlichkeit eines schnellen bugfix. Und über die Kommentare dort kommt man ggf. auch auf nen Workaround.
<ole01> Hab mich schon eingetragen.
<ole01> Na gut, dann muss ich wohl doch weiter warten
<ole01> Danke für die Hinweise/Tipps
<jokrebel> gerne
<jokrebel> Geht bei Euch eigentlich bei Ubuntu-12.04.1 Unity im Weather Indicator 11.11.28 der Forecast? Bei mir kommt da, seit einiger Zeit schon, nur ne Fehlermeldung "Forecast information cannot be fetched. Connection cannot be established" - Netzwerk geht. Ist bei mehreren Orten so und egal ob ich als Quelle Yahoo oder Google wähle.
<ole01> Jop, gleiches Problem bei mir.
<ole01> Ich bekomme mit Google als Quelle nicht mal die aktuelle Temperatur angezeigt.
<jokrebel> ole01: Ah, auch da gibts nen Bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-weather/+bug/1048193 gleich mal mitgezeichnet.
<kubine> Title: Bug #1048193 ""Forecast Information Cannot be fetched. Connectio... : Bugs : “indicator-weather” package : Ubuntu (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ole01> Hm, scheint sich wohl bei beiden Quellen was geändert zu haben.
<jokrebel> Ist http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Quassel#Client-Server-Modus auch mit Konversation machbar?
<kubine> Title: Quassel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> jokrebel: kaum, das ist eine architektur eigenheit von quassel und nicht von irc-clients allgemein.
<tinyfox> jokrebel: mit einem Bouncer
<tinyfox> ansonsten: nein 
<jokrebel> tinyfox: Hab das ja fast befürchtet. Wie schwierig ist es einen Bouncer (welchen?) einzurichten? Kann man das auch zuhause oder braucht man da zwingend was im Netz?
<tinyfox> einfach, znc waere mein Vorschlag, kann man (habe ich), aber das "was" sollte halt 24/7 laufen
<bekks> Das braucht man zwingend im Netz.
<jokrebel> Oder ist Quassel nen Versuch wert?
<bekks> Sonst ist das ja kein Bouncer :)
<tinyfox> wenn Du so was zu hause hast: dann geht das 
<tinyfox> jokrebel: probier es halt aus :) 
<tinyfox> jokrebel: ist Geschmacksache, wie mit den meisten Clients fuer $Protokoll
 * tinyfox schlaegt bekks mit einer Zeitung
 * bekks weicht geschickt aus, wie ein Gazellofant.
<tinyfox> mhm. 
<tinyfox> /kline 
 * jokrebel fragt dann mal besser im Offtopic weiter …
<LuGiX> Hallo! Ich möchte proftpd einrichten, aber der chroot funktioniert nicht, obwohl der ordner rwxrwxwrx-Rechte hat und i log steht "attempt to chroot to /test"
<bekks> 777 ist völliger Unsinn.
<bekks> Dann braucht man auch kein chroot.
<LuGiX> ja der benutzer soll aber in /test eingeschlossen sein
<LetoThe2nd> erstal bitte lsb_release -a und uname -a in ein pastebin.
<LuGiX> http://pastebin.com/8LEvEsZ6
<kubine> Title: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID: Ubuntu Description: Ubuntu 12 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<LetoThe2nd> danke sehr.
<xubuntu990> bäm!
<LuGiX> Jetzt weiß ich, was das problem ist: er übernimmt die Einstellungen aus der proftpd.conf nicht, wenn ich ihn mit service neustarte..?
<LuGiX> Wieso übernimmt der die Einstellungen nicht?
<bekks> Wo liegt deine config denn?
<LuGiX> Ich glaube, ich hab's gefunden...FileZilla speichert wohl ab der ersten Anmeldung am FTP die Ordner, die man betreten darf und meint dann bei späteren Verbindungen, da es ja der gleiche server ist, man hätte immer noch Zugriff auf den Ordner, obwohl dies schon ewig nicht mehr der Fall ist
<LuGiX> FileZilla listet ein anderes Home-Verzeichnis auf als der windows-explorer??
<LuGiX> der explorer macht genau das was ich eingestellt habe, FileZilla spinnt totaL
<georg> guten Tag
<georg> Alles in Ordnung?
<bekks> LuGiX: Der Windowsexplorer hat weder etwas mit Ubuntu noch mit Filezilla zu tun.
<LuGiX> @bekks: der Windows-Explorer ist ein FTP-Client
<georg> LuGix wer sagt denn sowas?
<bekks> LuGiX: Filezilla cached die remote-Daten und man aktualisiert das mit F5.
<sonotos> na ja, er kann ftp somit wird er auch zu nem ftp client oder nicht?
<LuGiX> Start->Computer  ->Adresszeile->ftp:/abc.de
<LuGiX> @bekks: genau sowas meinte ich, Danke ;)
<bekks> Und damit beenden wir auch den Exkurs von Windowssoftware :)
<LuGiX> Stimmt, reicht schon wenn mein client windows drauf hat XD
<georg> So ich werde mich mal verabschieden und komme gleich wieder. Bis später.
<Merhoc> huhu
<Merhoc> ich versuche, mit meinem blackberry bold 9700 über bluetooth eine internetverbindung herzustellen
<Merhoc> wenn ich mit dem blueman die DUN verbindung aufbaue wird mir mitgeteilt, das netzwerk sei nun auf ppp0 erreichbar, und im blackberry erscheint "Modemmodus aktiv"
<Merhoc> was fehlt noch für ne erfolgreiche internetverbindung? :S
<Merhoc> alle wiki-artikel sind für ältere versionen von blueman und ich verzweifle inzwischen seit ner stunde daran, immer noch keine verbindung zu haben...
<Merhoc> jemand ne idee?
<veryhappy> Hallo. Diese Frage bezieht sich auf Ubuntu als auch Windows. Deshalb möchte ich all diejenigen, die sich dazu aufgefordert fühlen irgendwelche negativen Kommentare abzugeben wie "Dies ist ein Chat für Linux." Diesen sei versichert, dass ich eine Frage die mit Ubuntu und Windows zu tun hat hier stelle und kein Bedarf herrscht, diesen Kommentar abzugeben." Danke
<veryhappy> Ich habe an meinem Windowsrechner als auch unter Linux ein Problem, welches sich darin äußert, dass meine Youtubevideos ruckeln. Einmal an einem Computer unter Ubuntu und auch an meinem Laptop mit Windows Vista. Bei dem Notebook handelt es sich vermutlich um einen Fehler, der auftritt seit einem Update der Grafikkartentreiber. Bei dem Ubunturechner weiß ich es leider nicht. Soll ich dort die...
<veryhappy> ...Grafiktreiber für die Karte löschen und was soll ich an meinem Windowsnotebook machen? Wieder den Grafikkartentreiber downgraden? Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
<bekks> Was Du mit deinem Windows machen kannst/sollst wissen wir nicht. Warum Du die Grafiktreiber unter Ubuntu löschen willst, wissen wir auch nicht.
<bekks> Interessanter ist:
<bekks> Welches Ubuntu verwendest Du? Welche Grafikkarte hast Du? Welche Treiberversion ganz genau verwendest Du?
<bekks> Und welchen Browser und welche Flash-Version ganz genau?
<veryhappy> Ok, ein paar Minuten bitte, ich versuche die anderen Informationen noch rauszubekommen. Die wesentlichen Informationen kann ich euch aber schon geben. Das verwendete Ubuntu hat die Version 12.04.1. Der Browser ist Firefox. Die Grafikkarteninformationen als auch Treiber und Browser- sowie Flashversion werde ich euch in ein paar Minuten liefern.
<v1nc3n7> guten tag zusammen, gibt es ein besseres programm für die menubar in ubuntu, das mit detailliertere informationen über wlan verbindungsqualität anzeigt (so wie in kde) ?
<bekks> iwconfig 
<v1nc3n7> ist command line only oder?
<bekks> Ja.
<v1nc3n7> gibt es etwas das in der menubar sitzt? mit gui also..
<bekks> No se, senõr.
<veryhappy> http://pastebin.com/eAL2jbrz
<kubine> Title: Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology GA-MA78GM-S2H Linuxversion: 3.2.0-30-generic S - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<veryhappy> Hier die Informationen.
<v1nc3n7> bekks: hm..schade. und gibt es denn überhaupt ein programm mit gui das mit detaillierte wlan informationen zeigt?
<bekks> v1nc3n7: Weiß ich nicht. Ich benutze iwconfig
<v1nc3n7> bekks: ok, dann schau ich mir das noch mal an.. danke
<veryhappy> bekks: Ich habe die Informationen hier hinterlegt.
<fjodor> hi, ich benutze lubuntu mit einem fremden wm also ohne lxde-startleiste. gibt es eine moeglichkeit sich das startmenu anzugugcken? ich wuerde gerne wissen was so im audio menueintrag drin ist
<eXtense> Aloha! Konnte mich bislang noch nicht damit befassen, aber hat jemand eine Idee warum jedes Mal wenn ich nautilus als sudo über's Terminal öffne folgendes ausgespuckt wird: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/410777/ ?
<kubine> Title: Nautilus error message › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring1> eXtense, man benutzt kein sudo für grafische programme. stattdessen gksudo oder kdesudo. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo#root-bei-grafischen-Programmen
<kubine> Title: sudo › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<veryhappy> bekks: Ist hier noch jemand oder habe ich die Informationen hier umsonst zur Verfügung gestellt?
<bekks> veryhappy: Hier sind noch ganz viele...
<bekks> veryhappy: Welche Treiberversion genau verwendest Du?
<veryhappy> bekks:  gut.
<veryhappy> Die Informationen habe ich alle bereitgestellt per pastebin. http://pastebin.com/eAL2jbrz
<kubine> Title: Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology GA-MA78GM-S2H Linuxversion: 3.2.0-30-generic S - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<bekks> Ja.
<ring1> veryhappy, da steht keine treiberversion
<veryhappy> ring1: Wo kann ich die Treiberinformation denn rausfinden? Ich habe keine Details in dmesg gefunden.
<bekks> Dazu musst du in die Paketverwaltung schauen.
<ring1> veryhappy, das paket müsste fglrx heißen
<veryhappy> Ja, dies steht in dmesg drin. fglrx
<bekks> Und da steht auch die Version.
<veryhappy> moment ich schaue.
<veryhappy> module license Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY taints kernel.
<veryhappy> fglrx 8.96.4
<beaver74> fglrxinfo dürfte die Information auch herausgeben
<bekks> 0922 211935 <+bekks> Dazu musst du in die Paketverwaltung schauen.
<veryhappy> Ich habe es schon geschrieben fglrx 8.96.4 (March 12 2012)
<bekks> Und wann genau ruckeln Youtubevideos? Vollbild? 320p? 240p?
<veryhappy> Tut mir leid, ich komme ca in einer halben bis ganzen Stude vermutlich wieder. Die Videos haken zufällig in Abständen von ein paar Sekunden bis 1 Minute. Vollbild, Normalbild, egal in welchem Modus.
<veryhappy> Vielen Dank, bis später
<ring1> o0
<veryhappy> bekks: Ich bin wieder zurück. Mein Problem waren die ruckelnden Videos (nur zur Erinnerung, man kann ja nicht alles im Kopf haben).
<beaver74> veryhappy, hast du eine /etc/adobe/mms.cfg ?
<veryhappy> Hallo beaver74, ich habe nicht mal einen Ordner namens "adobe"
<beaver74> Hallo veryhappy .. dann gib mal bitte die Suchbegriffe 'fglrx mms.cfg' in deine Suchmaschine ein. Ich konnte leider keine Informationen direkt für Ubuntu finden, die Lösungen sollten sich aber auch dort anwenden lasse.
<veryhappy> Gut habe jetzt https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ATI_Catalyst gefunden. Ist es das, was ich finden sollte?
<kubine> Title: ATI Catalyst - ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<beaver74> veryhappy, das ist gut.. es gint andere Seiten, aber die Infos dort sind zu gebrauchen
<beaver74> *gibt
<veryhappy> beaver74: ok, scheint also doch nicht immer so gut, alles automatisch einrichten zu lassen, wie mir schon einige erzählt haben?
<beaver74> veryhappy, mit Adobe gibt es leider immer noch Probleme.. das kommt aber sehr auf das System, die verwendete HW an
<beaver74> veryhappy, und natürlich auf die verwendeten Treiber
<veryhappy> beaver74: dies ist aber eigenartig, bei manchen Systemen laufen Youtubevideos flüssig und bei manchen nicht? Ich denke doch, ich gehe recht in der Annahme, dass Adobe die Firma des Shockwave Player ist, der auch für Youtubevideos benötigt wird?
<bekks> Shockwave != Flash.
<bekks> Aber ja, Adobe baut auch Flash.
<veryhappy> Ok, dann habe ich Mist gebaut jetzt.
<veryhappy> Welcher Player ist denn dann jetzt verantwortlich für Youtubevideos? Ich habe in Firefox mir die Plugins anzeigen lassen mit about:plugins , dass war dann wohl verkehrt.
<bekks> Adobe Flash.
<bekks> Und das Lustige ist, dass das Ding in about:plugins auch Shockwave Flash heisst :)
<bekks> Da solltest du die Version 11.2 r202 haben.
<veryhappy> 11.2 r202
<veryhappy> passt
<beaver74> Probleme mit Adobe muss ich auch zurücknehmen, Probleme mit Adobe Flash wollte ich sagen
<veryhappy> beaver74: Ok. Gut, also folge ich der Anleitung, die du mir gegeben hast?
<beaver74> ich würde es so versuchen, veryhappy .. falls das nicht hilft, muss man weiter schauen
<veryhappy> Ok, danke erstmal
<veryhappy> ich schaue was ich machen kann.
<beaver74> gerne, guten Erfolg
<veryhappy> bis später, danke
<daswort> Wie findet man heraus in welcher Shell man Arbeitet? Gibts es einen unabhängigen Befehl?
<bekks> echo $SHELL
<daswort> Herzlichen Dank bekks  - ich sollte mir mal ein paar der Umgebungsvariablen merken *festell*
<DrGuschtel> daswort: du kannst auch einfach alle ausgeben "env"
#ubuntu-de 2012-09-23
<dAnjou> daswort: oder googlen lernen http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/9501/how-to-test-what-shell-i-am-using-in-a-terminal
<kubine> Title: How to test what shell I am using in a terminal? - Unix and Linux (at unix.stackexchange.com)
<dAnjou> die beste antwort scheint also bekks' antwort zu widersprechen
<dandedilia> Moin. Wie Deaktiviert man den Herunterfahren Dialog unter Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?? Der hier: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie alle Programme schließen und den Rechner herunterfahren möchten?
<xharx> wie kann ich ein laufwerk auswerfen, wenn ich eine "device is busy"- Meldung bekomme?
<ben1u> moin, was ist der Unterschied zwischen den % und * beim konvertieren mit lame?
<daswort> Warum verschwinden die Leute immer so schnell?
<daswort> xharx sucht `eject -m`
<Sven_vB> hoi
<Mike1> Guten Morgen!
<Mike1> ich suche eine Alternative zum XFCE Anwendungsstarter mit ein bisschen mehr Features, gibt es da etwas?
<Mike1> so ähnlich wie der Anwendungsstarter von KDE
<Mike1> KRunner oder wie der heißt
<daswort> Mike1: Kennst du Kupfer, Gnome Do und Synapse?
<schabe> j/ #deutsch
<Mike1> daswort: schau ich mir gerade an
<Mike1> wenn man beim Ubuntu meiner Schwester ein sudo pm-hibernate eingibt tut sich absolut nichts … was ist da los?
<Minipluto> Mike1: kann es daran liegen? http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04
<kubine> Title: hibernate - How to enable hibernation in 12.04? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Mike1> Minipluto: da geht es doch nur darum, das über XFCE als normaler User ausführen zu können
<Mike1> Polkit Kram und so
<nils_2> moin, moin. ich habe einen neuen laptop (hp probook). ich hätte gerne einen speaker beep. in der blacklist habe ich den auch auskommentiert. das module pcspkr ist auch geladen, aber es wird kein beep ausgegeben. starte ich allerdings amarok und lasse einen song abspielen, funktioniert der speaker beep. jemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte?
<mirkux> hallo, ich hab mir den Internetzugang zerschossen, dh, ich habe wicd gelöscht weil ich dachte, dass dann automatisch wieder das einwahltool von Lubuntu greift. Dem ist aber nicht so. Kann mir jmd auf die schnelle verraten wie das mit den /network/interfaces war? Wo man das per hand einstellen konnte? Hab auch ausschliesslich kabelgebunden mit dhcp
<mirkux> ach ja: Lubuntu
<mirkux> nicht Ubuntu
<Mike1> mirkux: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces#Dynamische-IP-Konfiguration
<kubine> Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Mike1> Minipluto: iiiiiinteressant. Jetzt funktioniert es plötzlich. Vielleicht weil ich dazwischen ein Kernelupdate gemacht habe und noch nicht neugestartet wurde? Weil wäre der beim Hibernate mit einem anderen Kernel aufgewacht als er sich schlafengelegt hat
<Mike1> Jetzt==Zeitpunkt nach dem Neustart
<mirkux> Mike1: danke, das wars. sry, hatte eine weile nicht merh damit zutun ;)
<Mike1> mirkux: bitte :) Ich vergess den Kram ja auch immer wieder …
<anarchomarx> sudo vi /etc/xdg/lubuntu/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<chipdalf> moin allerseits... 
<chipdalf> ich bin gerade dabei einen laptop auf zusetzen mit amd64. auf meinem alten habe ich i386 drauf. kann ich die paketliste vom i386 aus dem dpkg exportieren und beim amd64 importieren? heissen die pakete in den verschiedenen portierungen anders? 
<Muelli> nein chipdalf. dpkg --get-selections > /tmp/pakete.txt und dann auf dem Laptop dpkg --get-selections < /tmp/pakete.txt
<chipdalf> Muelli: das heisst ich darf das machen? 
<Demnogonis> moin
<chipdalf> mü
<Demnogonis> wie kann ich den unity desktop auf einem frisch installierten ubuntu 12.04 nachinstallieren? ich habe den schusseligerweise grade nicht ausgewählt und hab jetzt nur ne konsole
<chipdalf> Muelli: müsste das beim einlesen nicht dpkg --set-selections < heissen? 
<dAnjou> Muelli: *--set-selections nehm ich mal an
<Muelli> eh. ja. sorry
<dAnjou> Demnogonis: installiers doch nochmal :P
<chipdalf> Demnogonis: apt-cache search unity  dann werden dir alle pakete dazu gelistet.. such dir das entsprechende aus und installier das dann mit apt-get install <paketname>
<Muelli> Demnogonis: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Demnogonis> ich hatte mal apt-get install unity probiert. war offensichtlich nicht das richtige
<chipdalf> Demnogonis: such mit apt-get search die pakete raus... 
<jokrebel> Demnogonis: Jag ein "sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" hinterher.
<Demnogonis> der arbeitet jetzt erstmal. danke schonmal
<Demnogonis> und nach dem neustart hat man dann den desktop?
<Muelli> Demnogonis: ja
<Demnogonis> Perfekt. Danke :-)
<LupusE> hi
<fjodor> hi, am laptop meiner freundin geht die ard-mediathek nicht. bzw. die flashteile. wenn das video starten soll kommt son dreh-fortschrits-balken und dann bleibt es schwarz. ich hab hab schon  mit locate libflashplayer.so geloescht und flash neuinstalliert, .macromedia im homeverzeichnis geloescht und cache und cookies geloescht. der fehler tritt sowohl bei chromium als auch firefox auf. hat irgendjemand eine idee was der fehler sein koennte?
<fjodor> der rest an flash scheint fehlerfrei zu funktionieren.
<ring2> fjodor, hast du den plugin hinweis gelesen?
<fjodor> ring2: ??
<ring2> Plug-in HINWEIS
<ring2> Unter Linux kommt es in der ARD Mediathek mit den Flashplayern 11.2.202.238 und 10.3.183.23 von Adobe zu Fehlern bei der Video-Wiedergabe.
<ring2> Google hat den selben Fehler im Pepper Flash Player im Chrome 21.0.1180.89 behoben. Bis zur Behebung des Fehlers können wir Ihnen daher nur anbieten Google Chrome 21.0.1180.89 zu verwenden, um die ARD Mediathek wieder nutzen zu können.
<fjodor> ??? thx
<fjodor> wo steht das ?
<ring2> fjodor, google chrome installieren, nicht chromium und die mediathek läuft wieder
<ring2> fjodor, direkt unter dem video über dem titel der sendung, die du sehen möchtest. heißt: Plug-in HINWEIS
<fjodor> kannst mal den link schicken? von dem hinweis
<fjodor> thx
<ring2> fjodor, wahrscheinlich hat man sich gedacht, wenn da etwas in großbuchstaben steht, wird der nutzer es schon lesen :)
<fjodor> ja klar... dann waere ich bis heute nicht ueber meine erste googlesuche hinausgekommen
<fjodor> cool in der policy von kickstarter steht, dass man nicht das produkt simulieren darf sondern nur sachen aus dem jetzigen stand praesentieren darf
<fjodor> um so missverstaendnisse zu verhindern, finde ich ist ne schoene regelung
<fjodor> aber danke ring2 
<fjodor> hat mal jemand von euch das levitation projekt zur importierung von wikipedia in git ausprobiert?
<ring2> fjodor, gerne. ich hab mich letztens auch darüber geärgert
<jokrebel> Wär das alles nicht im Offtopic besser platziert?
<fjodor> oh ups, ich bin sonst immer im offtopic... einfach gewohnheit...
<eixV> re
<smt> hi, mein dvd laufwerk ist tierisch langsam (3,3mb/s) das teil ist nagelneu (sata), irgend ne idee was da schief läuft ?
<jokrebel> smt: Mit mehreren Medien getestet?
<smt> jupp
<smt> /dev/sr0:   Timing cached reads:   1334 MB in  2.01 seconds = 664.93 MB/sec  Timing buffered disk reads:   10 MB in  3.01 seconds =   3.32 MB/sec
<smt> irgendwie ein krasser unterschied
<jokrebel> smt: Wie ist wärenddessen die CPU-Last?
<smt> nicht übermäßig hoch
<jokrebel> smt: DMA aktiv?
<smt> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1222966/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> smt: Hast Du die Möglichkeit es unter anderem OS gegenzuprüfen? Siehe auch http://www.nickles.de/forum/linux-contra-monopole/2010/dvd-laufwerk-liest-langsam-538711424.html
<kubine> Title: DVD Laufwerk liest langsam - leo85 - Linux - Contra Monopole (at www.nickles.de)
<smt> leider nein jokrebel
<smt> hmm SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]  << das macht doch irgendwie auch keinen sinn oder?
<ppq> deinen sata controller im ide modus zu betreiben? das macht keinen sinn, nein
<smt> na dann werd ich ma rebooten müssen ;)
<ppq> allerdings wird eine eventuell vorhandene windows-installation probleme machen, wenn du das direkt auf ahci umstellst
<ppq> ubuntu dürfte das aber nicht beeindrucken
<smt> kein windoof :)
<smt> bin ma kurz weg...
<smt> hmm den sata controller in den ahci modus zu versetzen hat auch keine nennenswerte besserung gebracht
<GaliX> hallo, ich bin totaler Ubuntu neuling, habe auf meinen alten Laptop Unbuntu drauf gemacht um damit ein bischen herum ein paar erfahrungen zu sammeln
<GaliX> der Laptop hat eine ati x 1250 Grafikkarte. Ich habe mir von der ati seite dann unter Linux den wohlt richtigen treiber herunter geladen
<GaliX> er fängt die installation an und dann kommt der Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version... Was muss ich machen um die Graka richtig zu installieren?
<k1l> GaliX: generell lädt man unter linux nicht einfach irgendwas irgendwo runter.
<GaliX> von der amd / ati seite
<k1l> GaliX: ubuntu bietet da ein paketsystem, das viele programme und treiber schon fertig eingerichtet für dich bereitstellt
<k1l> !ati > GaliX 
<k1l> !grafikkarten_ati > GaliX 
<kubine> GaliX: Informationen zu Grafikkarten/ATI finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Grafikkarten/ATI
<k1l> schau mal unter dem link. da sind die möglichkeiten erklärt. einen treiber woanders  runterzuladen ist immer die letzte möglichkeit, da du damit einiges an komfort aufgibst (kernel updates, etc)
<GaliX> also er hat es als paket nicht installiert unter Systemeinstellungen steht bei Informatik Grafik Treiber : Unbekannt
<bekks> Er hat was nicht installiert?
<bekks> Wenn Du auf dem Bildschirm irgendwas siehst (er also nicht dunkel ist), ist da auch irgendein Grafiktreiber. :)
<k1l> !wf
<kubine> k1l: Um möglichst gute Hilfe zu bekommen, nenne bitte Folgendes beim Fragen: Was funktioniert nicht? Seit wann bzw. welchem Ereignis ist das so? Welche Programm-/Ubuntuversion wird verwendet? Gibt es Fehlermeldungen? Wenn ja, bitte nopasten, z.B. auf http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/
<Knight7> ist es möglich nachdem ich mein system vollverschlüsselt habe (bei der installation) meine swap partition zu vergrößern?
<bekks> Warum willst du denn swap vergrößern?
<Knight7> weil ich bald mehr ram einbaue
<Knight7> bekks: ich habe auch keinen "unzugewiesenen speicherplatz" mehr -> soviel ich gelesen habe kann mann dann bei einer verschlüsselung keine partitionen mehr verkleinern & -größern, oder?
<bekks> Keine Ahnung - mit sowas wie Verschlüsselung habe ich mich nie auseinandergesetzt, weil ich sowas wirklich nicht brauche :)
<apollo13> Knight7: kommt drauf an wie man verschlüsselt, wenn man das sinnvoll macht ist das kein problem
<GaliX> verstehe
<GaliX> Achso, die ati x 1250 wird anscheinend seit längerem nicht mehr supportet.
<Knight7> apollo13: naja wie gesagt habe bei der installation "Geführt - gesamte Platte mit verschlüsseltem LVM" verwendet.
<apollo13> Knight7: wenn dein swap im lvm liegt ist es kein problem
<apollo13> einfach kurz swap ausschalten, größer machen und wieder einschalten
<apollo13> und resize2fs bzw falls das für swap nicht geht einfach mkfs.swap drüber jagen
<Knight7> okay danke =)
<apollo13> und letzteres heißt natürlich mkswap (warum auch immer…)
<k1l> GaliX: du siehst doch im moment ein bild oder?
<apollo13> Knight7: verschlüsselt ist in dem fall halt der container in dem das lvm liegt, ergo kannst du mit den logical volumes im lvm selbst machen was du willst
<k1l> GaliX: also wird ja ein grafiktreiber verwendet, sonst würdest du ja gar nichts sehen. man kann jetzt gucken ob es einen treiber gibt, der deine karte besser unterstützt als der standardtreiber.
<GaliX> achso danke k1l  es wird also einfach unterstützt durch Unbuntu selbst ohne treiber
<k1l> GaliX: ja, ubuntu wird erstmal einfach einen treiber aus dem kernel nehmen. mit "lsmod" kannst du nachgucken welcher das ist. das wird wohl sehr warscheinlich der radeon sein
<GaliX> ok danke k1l 
<speckmade1> Hier ist die /home-Partition vollgelaufen. Egal was ich lösche, der verfügbare Speicher bleibt bei Null.
<speckmade1> trotzdem der belegte Speicher zurückgeht
<speckmade1> Ideen?
<k1l> speckmade1: automatisch werden pro partition 5% für root reserviert
<fjodor> :)
<fjodor> .trash loeschen
<fjodor> fsck
<speckmade1> root? also das Wurzel-Verzeichnis "/"?
<speckmade1> ich habe den .trash nicht benutzt.
<k1l> speckmade1: nein, den user root. damit man nämlich noch was retten kann, wenn jemand seine partitionen komplett voll macht :)
<speckmade1> uuh.
<k1l> speckmade1: zeig mal nen df -h in nem nopaste
<speckmade1> und den Platz zeigt er dann auch nicht als verfügbar an - was?
<speckmade1> scheiße - ich hab' sie tatsächlich als root volllaufen lassen.
<speckmade1> Danke - das ist sehr beruhigend, das jetzt zu verstehen... ;-)
<k1l> ja, und als root hat man in dem /home nichts zu suchen.
<speckmade1> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1223196/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> speckmade1: ja, da sind auch immernoch 100% voll
<k1l> verlass dich da mal auf df und nicht auf irgendwelche gui sachen
<speckmade1> ich hab' von Anfang an nur df benutzt.
<speckmade1> 169G von 170G belegt.
<speckmade1> ich habe mindestens zwei GiB gelöscht.
<speckmade1> aber dann weiß ich ja, was zu tun ist... :-/
<speckmade1> dankeschön!
<k1l> du kannst das 5% limit auch verkleinern. aber dein problem im moment ist eh, dass es noch viel zu voll ist. 
<guntbert_> speckmade1: noch eine Lehre: arbeit nicht als root
<k1l> guntbert_++
<guntbert_> und das hat jetzt gar nichts mit der ubuntu-Praxis, root nicht zu enablen, zu tun, das gilt gleichermaßen auf allen linux/unix systemen 
<GaliX> würdet ihr mit 512mb ram laptop schon xubuntu nehmen oder reicht das noch für Ubuntu?
<k1l> GaliX: da würde ich Lubuntu nehmen
<k1l> !lubuntu > GaliX 
<kubine> GaliX: Informationen zu Lubuntu finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lubuntu
<dd_freund> test
<guntbert_> dd_freund: es gibt #test für so was
<dd_freund> Hallo! Kurze Frage: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda überschreibt einfach alles auf /dev/sda mit Nullen, richtig? Auch ohne weitere Parameter?
<ppq> ja
<ppq> allerdings nicht sehr schnell. hinten noch bs=64k ran und es sollte deutlich schneller gehen
<fjodor> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gaid72fqzNE 
<kubine> Title: Tim Minchin - If I Didnt Have You - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
<dd_freund> Super, vielen Dank. Ich möchte alle Daten auf der Platte "vernichten", da das Gerät versendet werden soll.
<k1l> !shred > dd_freund 
<k1l> !shell_shred > dd_freund 
<kubine> dd_freund: Informationen zu Shell/shred finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell/shred
<ppq> shred ist voll overkillig :)
<dd_freund> Danke, shred dauert mir zu lange. Die Geschwindigkeit ohne bs= ist bei 21MBps, das ist akzeptabel.
<fjodor> dd_freund: ich hab neulich gelesen, dass das mehrfache ueberschreiben von daten ein maerchen ist.
<dd_freund> Ich danke Euch, coole Sache.
<k1l> fjodor: schau du einfach auch mal in den shred artikel :)
<fjodor> ja ich weiss dass rm nur den "zeiger" killt
<fjodor> oh, die gutmann methode ist fuer festplatten kaese
<dd_freund> Macht's gut, bis zum nächsten brennenden Problem :)
<ring2> es gäbe auch noch secure erase von der hardware an sich, also mittels hdparm oder partedmagic live-cd
<ring2> oh, dr. freud ist schon weg :)
<k1l> ring2: ja, wer zuspät kommt ... :)
<fjodor> beat poems rocken :)
<k1l> fjodor: wenn du in den offtopic channel eintrittst dann kommst du hier nicht immer in den moralischen konflikt :)
<fjodor> ach verdammt schon wieder
<michelle_> hi, kennt sich hier jemand mit xubuntu aus? ich habe seit heute das problem, dass alles auf dem panel sich nach links verschoben hat und bekomm die symbole einfach nicht dahin wo ich sie haben will
<ppq> michelle_: mach mal einen rechtsklick auf...
<ppq> grunz
<ppq> !geduld
<kubine> ppq: Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<ppq> echt mal, kubine, da sagst du was
<speckmade> guntbert: ("arbeit nicht als root") meine Datenrettungssoftware läuft nur mit root-Rechten richtig
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-16
<p01nt3r> guten morgen. bekomme neuerdings nach der anmeldung unter 13.04 immer angezeigt, dass der schlüsselbund nach der anmeldung nicht entsperrt werden konnte und ich muss das passwort eingeben. das nervt. wie stell ich das ab? ich habe die automatische anmeldung aktiviert bei der installation, das fenster kam am anfang nicht.
<p01nt3r> wenn ich das passwort dort nicht eingebe, bekommt das wlan keine verbindung.
<p01nt3r> im artikel "gnome schlüsselbund" steht dazu: Im Reiter "Passwörter" öffnet man mit einem Rechts-Klick auf "Passwörter:login" ein Kontextmenü. Diesen Reiter gibt es aber scheinbar unter 13.04 nicht mehr. jedenfalls finde ich den nicht unter "PW und Verschlüsselung"
<p01nt3r> habs. das ist mal missverständlich erklärt^^.
<Argh> hihihihi
<Argh> hihihihi
<rhagu> hi ich bin mit meinem server über vpn verbunden und ssh funktioniert gut, jetzt möchte ich per rsync daten herunterladen, bekomme aber immer einen fehler, wäre schön, wenn sich das mal jemand anschauen könnte: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6113922/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<geser> und du kannst die IP anpingen?
<rhagu> geser jo, ich kann mich auch mittels putty einloggen
<rhagu> ich bin jetzt aber auf dem ziel mittels ssh eingeloggt und versuche von einem anderen server per ssh/rsync daten auf das ziel zu ziehen, kann es sein, dass er nicht gleichzeitig als ssh server und client laufen kann?
<geser> das Ziel ist "Datenspeicher"?
<Varakh> .0 ?
<Varakh> Oo
<rhagu> ja, das ziel ist datenspeicher
<rhagu> und die quelle ist 192.168.0.33
<geser> und du kannst dich per ssh auf 192.168.0.33 einloggen?
<rhagu> und ich sitze an einem windows pc, der sich sowohl auf datenspeicher, als auch auf 192.168.0.33 (beides 12.04) mittels putty einloggen kann
<rhagu> doh!!!
<rhagu> mein fehler, ipsec ist nur auf dem winpc installiert . . .
<rhagu> sorry
<chk81> hallo zusammen
<chk81> ich habe durch installieren des paketes arping meinen netzwerk manager abgeschossen und kann ihn nun nicht mehr per apt-get installieren
<chk81> gibt es eine möglichkit ihn per hand zu installieren?
<chk81> habe an der maschine ja kein internet mehr
<dadrc> chk81, Paket runterladen (packages.ubuntu.com), aufn USB-Stick, von da installieren
<chk81> hab die seite hier gefunden: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/network-manager-gnome
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Details of package network-manager-gnome in precise (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<chk81> sind a auch die ganze abhängigkeiten dabei?
<dadrc> nein, nicht direkt
<apollo13> abgeschossen?
<apollo13> meinst du entfernt?
<apollo13> wenn der noch drauf ist brauchst ihn nicht neu installieren nur weil er nimmer geht
<chk81> @apollo13: ja die hat der pakert manager irgendwie automatisch entfernt
<apollo13> oO, ich frage mal nicht warum du das zugelassen hast :þ
<dadrc> `sudo apt-get --allow-unauthenticated -y install --print-uris <package-name> | cut -d\' -f2 | grep http:// > download-list` sollte dir eine Liste aller Pakete generieren, die du brauchst. 
<chk81> mit apt-get kann ich ihn nicht mehr installieren weil er ihn downloaden will
<dadrc> Geht sogar ohne sudo
<chk81> ok danke
<dadrc> Die Liste nimmste, besorgst die Pakete, kopierst sie irgendwie auf den Rechner und installierst sie mit `sudo dpkg -i /da/wo/die/pakete/liegen/*.deb`
<stevieh> wenn ich ein gnome3 ppa mit nem aktuellen 3.8er gnome in mein 13.04 einbaue. Fliegt mir dann unity um die Ohren, oder verträgt sich das?
<apollo13> chk81: ja, was ich damit sagen wollte ist dass du ab jetzt etwas genauer schauen solltest und nicht einfach irgendwas deinstallieren lässt, network manager ist harmlos, bei anderen dingen bootet dein system dann nimmer…
<apollo13> stevieh: ich würde dafür nen debian nehmen
<dadrc> stevieh, wer weiß. VM nehmen, ausprobieren.
<apollo13> denn gnome3 in gnome3 ist auch nicht wirklich gnome3 sondern leider verhunzt von canonical
<stevieh> dadrc: stimmt, das wäre ein weg... schade, dass die platte so voll ist...
<apollo13> gnome3 in ubuntu*
<stevieh> apollo13: ich will unity weiter benutzen, ich will aber ein frisches Evolution haben.
<apollo13> stevieh: dann such sinnvollerweise ein ppa dafür
<stevieh> apollo13: das gibt es nicht, weil es eben bestandteil von gnome ist.
<apollo13> stevieh: also tendentiell machst du dir damit unity putt
<apollo13> vor allem wenn evolution mehr zeugs aus dem 3.8 ppa braucht
<stevieh> ich befürchte das auch...
<Rochvellon> http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-evolution-3-9-4-on-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail-and-linux-mint-15-olivia/
<kubine> Title: How To Install Evolution 3.9.4 On Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Ringtail And Linux Mint 15 Olivia | LinuxG.net (at linuxg.net)
<Rochvellon> keine gewähr ^^
<stevieh> ja, eben kein unity
<chk81> wie kann ich sonst eine internetverbindung ohne den network-manager aufbauen?
<stevieh> chk81: im networking howto schauen und /etc/network/interfaces editieren.
<apollo13> chk81: solangs kein wlan ist was stevieh sagte, sonst wirds wohl ziemlich schwer
<stevieh> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/interfaces
<kubine> Title: interfaces › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mark_111> Hallo zusammen :-)
<casper_> moin... ich habe ein kleines problem das mich nervt. will virtual box auf mein Ubuntu 12.04 installieren.. klappt auch aber wenn ich es starte bekomme ich eine fehlermeldung dass ich ein bestimmtes paket installieren soll... ist aber installiert... habe in auch forum gesucht aber diesen fehler nicht gefunden... hilf...
<veloc1ty> welches Paket denn?
<casper_> momemt bitte
<casper_> virtualbox-ose-dkms
<veloc1ty> das ist doch das Kernel modul
<casper_> kein plan
<casper_> fällt dir dazu was ein???
<veloc1ty> installierst du VirtualBox aus den Repos?
<jokrebel> casper_: Manchmal ist auch nach sowas ein Neustart nötig…
<casper_> habs mit den befehlen aus dem forum über den terminal versucht und nachträglich über synaptic 
<veloc1ty> achso ja dann ein restart
<veloc1ty> Dachte du kompilierst aus irgendwelchen Sourcen oder so
<casper_> hmm... neustart... ich werd das mal versuchen und dann schau ich wieder rein und erstatte bericht.... danke erstmal
<beaver74_> 'modprobe vboxdrv' könnte genügen, wenn das Paket auch installiert ist
<casper_> das ist eine neue fehlermeldung die geraden beim versuch übers terminal zu installieren kam
<casper_> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.8.0-29-generic (i686)
<casper_> Consult /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox/4.1.12/build/make.log for more information.
<casper_>  * Stopping VirtualBox kernel modules                                              [ OK ] 
<casper_>  * Starting VirtualBox kernel modules                                                      * No suitable module for running kernel found
<casper_>                                                                                    [fail]
<casper_> invoke-rc.d: initscript virtualbox, action "restart" failed.
<casper_> Trigger für menu werden verarbeitet ...
<jokrebel> !paste > casper_
<veloc1ty> Ja das war bei mir auch.
<kubine> casper_: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<ring0> !virtualbox/installation > casper_ 
<kubine> casper_: Informationen zu VirtualBox/Installation finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VirtualBox/Installation
<ring0> hast du da mal reingeguckt?
<casper_> da habe ich den befehl her
<casper_> ich werde es beachten danke
<Hootch> Abend, ich hab da mal 1-2 dumme Fragen. Ein E-Mail Server ist ein Queuesystem, ok. Er funktioniert asynchron und Client holen sich Daten (lokal, remote). Was tut ein Mailserver noch? Haben Mailserver auch hierarchische Ausfallmodelle wie DNS Server?
<Hootch> sash_
<veloc1ty> Unter einem Mailserver versteht man mehrere Subsysteme. MTA, MDA, MUA usw
<casper_> moin... da bin ich wieder... ich habs auf gegeben... läuft einfach nicht und ich habe keine vorstellung woran es liegen könnte
<casper_> gibt es noch andere virtuelle maschienen????
<veloc1ty> vmware
<veloc1ty> OpenVZ
<bekks> casper_: wie hast du welche vbox version von wo installiert?
<bekks> Ah, ich sehe schon, du hast die Version aus den Ubuntu-Repos benutzt. Die funktioniert nicht :D
<casper_> ich halte mein ubuntu 12.04 aktuell und habe halt die pakete aus der paketverwaltung genommen mit dem glauben dass diese auf aktuellem stand sind....
<bekks> casper_: Deinstallier diese Version, und installiere die "offizielle" Version von der offiziellen www.virtualbox.org Seite, so wie es dort beschrieben ist.
<bekks> casper_: In den Ubuntu-Repos ist die Ubuntu-Version die aktuellste...
<Hootch> veloc1ty: ja und pop3, imap. mir geht es grad um die Hauptfunktionen. E-Mail kam vor HTTP - jetzt frag ich mich einfach mal, könnte man E-Mail auch über http als Rest API und Server dahinter umbauen oder gibt es gute Gründe für eine Mailserver weil xy ...
<bekks> casper_: Wenn Du Fragen dazu hast, kannst du die dann auch gerne in #vbox stellen - dort allerdings auf Englisch.
<veloc1ty> Klar. Das versenden von E-Mails läuft meistens über SMTP. Nimm die Mails per REST an und gib sie per SMTP weiter
<bekks> veloc1ty: Watt wie? REST, bei einem MTA?
<casper_> fetten dank für sofortige tipps... voll nett... kenn nutze Ubuntu seit na guten woche... hatte davor mint und da muss ich sagen hatte ich fast nichts zu bemängeln... 
<veloc1ty> Er fragt mich, ober er emails per http versenden kann
<bekks> veloc1ty: Brrrrrr.
<casper_> naja... was nutzt ihr denn... oder welche würdet ihr auf grund eurer erfahrungen weiter empfehlen???
<Hootch> MTA raus. REST+SERVER XY rein. Client arbeitet mit Rest Api und Server
<bekks> casper_: Virtualbox 4.2.18
<veloc1ty> Du meinst, dass ein Google Mailserver dann deine REST API nutzt?
<bekks> Hootch: Warum nicht einfach IMAP?
<casper_> und welches Ubuntu hast du???
<bekks> casper_: 12.04
<Hootch> bekks: Ich überleg mir grad wie ich message mit AES
<casper_> hmm... okay
<Hootch> bekks: Ich überleg mir grad wie ich message mit AES + RSA baue und mit welchen systemen. Da wollte ich mal den normalen MTA in Frage stellen
<veloc1ty> Achsooo ^^
<bekks> Hootch: Dann würde ich mir erstmal vorhandene Lösungen angucken, Stichwort Verschlüsselung des MUA Verkehrs.
<Hootch> bekks: Mir fehlt nun die Erfahrung / Wissen was einen MTA ausmacht und wo seine Kernfunktionen stecken
<veloc1ty> Mail Transfer agent
<Hootch> veloc1ty
<bekks> Hootch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mail_Transfer_Agent
<kubine> Title: Mail Transfer Agent – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<bekks> Das ist ein MTA.
<bekks> Dann gibts noch MDA und MUA.
<Hootch> veloc1ty: pgp kenn ich und wie das geht. es geht um einen client der alles automatisch regelt und on-the-fly verschlüsselt
<Hootch> darum wollte ich mal den mainstream pfad verlassen
<veloc1ty> Es gibt serverseitige email Verschlüsselung. Habe damit nur wenig Erfahrung und die nur auf Windows Basis
<bekks> Hootch: Du bist mitten drin im Mainstream. Verschlüsselung des MUA Verkehrs ist ein steinalter Hut.
<bekks> Hootch: Du solltest erstmal in Erfahrung bringen, wovon du da genau redest ;)
<Hootch> bekks: das war ein "Diss" :P
<bekks> Nope. Das war ein gutgemeinter Hinweis, bevor du ein rundes Rad neu erfindest.
<Hootch> bekks: mit verschlüsselung MUA meinst Du ja Ende-zu-Ende im Mailclient, oder? Also brauch ich ein Mailclient mit PGP Plugin z.B. ja?
<veloc1ty> Sozusagen.
<Hootch> wenn ich aber ein webclient mit AES256 für den private rsa nutzen möchte und dies on-the-fly im browser/ram muss ich da anders ran :)
<veloc1ty> Was du willst ist dein eigener MTA
<bekks> Hootch: SSL ist dir bekannt ja?
<veloc1ty> deine REST API nimmt die E-Mail Informationen auf, verschlüsselt den Inhalt und "erzeugt" eine "richtige" E-Mail und übergiebt die an einen Google Server zum Beispiel
<Hootch> veloc1ty ja so in etwa. nun war offen ob das totaler blödsinn ist, weil ein richtiger mailserver xy kann
<bekks> Und spätestens ab dem Punkt, an dem die "richtige" Email einem anderen MTA übergeben wird, ist sie nicht mehr verschlüsselt.
<Hootch> bekks: SSL/https nutzt zu 2/3 sha1. Und dieser ist seit 2007 geknackt
<veloc1ty> Blödsinn
<veloc1ty> SHA ist keine Schüsselung, sondern ein Hash
<bekks> Hootch: Und nochmal lesen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transport_Layer_Security
<kubine> Title: Transport Layer Security – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<veloc1ty> Wie PGP kann ja seine API dann den Inhatl der Mail verschlüsseln und dann übergeben
<Hootch> bekks: bin grad auf der selben seite :)
<bekks> Hootch: Ich zitiere: "...fast alle Browser und Server setzen jedoch bevorzugt TLS mit RSA- und AES- oder Camellia-Verschlüsselung ein."
<bekks> Ich wäre aber dafür, diese ganze Diskussion in offtopic zu verlagern, da sie nichts mit Ubuntusupport zu tun hat.
<mark_111> Ubuntu 12.04.3 Samsung N220: Bei Systemstart wird nicht grub sondern der Windows gestartet. Grub wurde laut ubuntu erfolgreich in den MBR geschrieben. Workaround: Windows starten, Windows in <
<mark_111> in standby (festplatte), rechner starten: Grub wird gestartet und ubuntu startet.
<mark_111> Würde nun gerne grub und ubuntu direkt starten.
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-17
<problem_ich_hab> hi, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich herausfinde unter welcher tty schnitstelle mein usb gerät ist ? http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416057/
<kubine> Title: Schnittstelle › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheInfinity> problem_ich_hab: dürfte im syslog zu finden sein
<LetoThe2nd> problem_ich_hab: siehe TheInfinity, oder auch einfach unter /dev/serial/by-id
<LetoThe2nd> problem_ich_hab: letzteres kannst du auch anstelle des /dev/-nodes verwenden, dann brauchst du's eigentlich gar nicht herausfinden :)
<problem_ich_hab> gibt es da ein befehl, der es mir sagt?
<LetoThe2nd> ls? respektive ls -al?
<problem_ich_hab> ich bin ein linux neuling und habe nicht wirklich ahnung vom system. und ich muss die schnittstelle bei putty angeben um auf meinem router zuzugreifen, da was beim aufspielen von openwrt schiefgelaufen ist
<LetoThe2nd> ja und was ist nun das problem "ls -al /dev/serial/by-id" einzugeben?
<problem_ich_hab> ah ok danke
<LetoThe2nd> und schwer vermutlich ist da ohnehin nur ein usb-serial umsetzer da, dann ists sowieso /dev/ttyUSB0
<LetoThe2nd> aber auch das hätte man mit ls /dev gut erraten können.
<problem_ich_hab> ok besten dank
<David2> Hallo. Ich habe Probleme mit Bumblebee, google will nicht so gerne helfen, und die Haare auf dem Kopf werden auch schon weniger. Wäre jemand so freundlich und könnte mich ein wenig unterstützen? :)
<stevieh> hmm... mein audio im 12.04 guest in der virtual box geht doch nich einfach so. lspci sagt, da ist ein controller... aplay sagt, da sind keine devices. muss ich da noch was installieren?
<stevieh> fehlen da irgendwelche "guest-additions"?
<dadrc> stevieh, was hastn unter Audio eingestellt?
<stevieh> dadrc: erst ACH97, dann mal Intel HD, ging aber beides nicht.
<dadrc> Guest Additions drauf?
<stevieh> dadrc: hehe, da schau ich gerade. wo find ich die denn bei ner  ubuntu virtual box?
<dadrc> Im Zweifelsfall vbox-repository rein, virtualbox-guest-dkms installieren
<dadrc> Oh, muss nicht mal. Ist schon in multiverse.
<stevieh> da muss doch dann irgendwo auf dem host ein iso file sein? Oder kann ich das auch auf dem guest als paketinstallation machen?
<stevieh> host ist 13.04 64bit, guest 12.04 32bit
<dadrc> Sag ja, einfach auf dem Gast virtualbox-guest-dkms installieren
<dadrc> Dann sollte der sich eigentlich automatisch die benötigten Kernelmodule bauen
<stevieh> das ist alles installiert.
<stevieh> das sollte dann das gleiche sein, wie das von der iso?
<dadrc> so halbwegs.
<stevieh> das hat dann nicht geholfen
<dadrc> Hast du mal probiert, Hostaudio auf ALSA zu stellen?
<stevieh> dadrc: ne, kannich auch mal machen.
<dadrc> Mach mal.
<dadrc> Und ACH97, der HDA-Kram zickt gerne.
<stevieh> ok, ist beides. 
<dadrc> Na dann, Reboot und hoffen ;)
<stevieh> in dmesg ist so ziemlich das einzig audio bezogene: snd_intel8x0 0000:00:05.0: setting latency timer to 64
<stevieh> hat nix gehelft.
<dadrc> snd_intel? Wieso snd_intel?
<dadrc> snd_intel ist der HDA-Treiber, nicht der für ACH97
<stevieh> ja was weiss ich, aktuell controller ist: ICH AC97
<dadrc> Zeig mal bitte lscpi und lsmod aus dem Gast
<stevieh> 00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<stevieh> http://pastebin.com/F7yEke7c
<kubine> Title: :~$ lsmod Module Size Used by vesafb 13540 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<stevieh> das ist eine server install, aber das sollte ja nicht das thema sein.
<dadrc> Auch Server sollten Sound haben
<dadrc> Ist da PA drauf?
<stevieh> so seh ich das.
<stevieh> auf dem host?
<dadrc> Gast
<stevieh> dadrc: kann gut sein, dass nicht... 
<dadrc> `pactl list sinks`
<stevieh> soll es drauf?
<dadrc> Muss nicht, aber wenn es drauf ist, wär die Ausgabe davon interessant
<stevieh> sekunde
<stevieh> hmm... startet der pa deamon nicht von selbst?
<stevieh> hehe, noch nicht mal installiert...
<dadrc> Ok...
<stevieh> pulseaudio startet nicht...
<dadrc> Macht nichts, muss nicht.
<dadrc> cat /proc/asound/cards?
<stevieh>  0 [I82801AAICH    ]: ICH - Intel 82801AA-ICH
<stevieh>                       Intel 82801AA-ICH with STAC9700,83,84 at irq 5
<dadrc> aplay -lL?
<stevieh> arg... warum zeigt der da jetzt was an? Das hat er vorhin nicht gemacht!
<dadrc> haha!
<stevieh> und jetzt läuft doch ein pulse
<dadrc> PA startet, wenn man es braucht, soweit ich weiß.
<dadrc> Sound da?
<stevieh> das weiss ich noch nicht, muss erstmal n soundfile suchen ;-)
<dadrc> /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<stevieh> hören tu ich nix... 
<dadrc> Aber auch kein Fehler?
<stevieh> nope.
<dadrc> Fortschritt :)
<dadrc> alsamixer alles an?
<stevieh> seh ich auch so, aber wäre gut, was zu hören... ich will eigentlich nur das mic in haben.
<stevieh> ja, hab ich gerade gemacht...
<dadrc> in PA auch?
<stevieh> in pa?
<dadrc> Naja, hattest du nicht Pulseaudio installiert?
<dadrc> Und: Auf dem Host den Stream für die VM an? :)
<stevieh> wie heistn der pa mixer?
<dadrc> Ich nehm pavucontrol, aber das ist GUI
<stevieh> pactl stat
<stevieh> Connection failure: Connection refused
<stevieh> pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused
<stevieh> hmm... irgendwie lebt da nur die hälfte ;-)
<dadrc> Erklärt, wieso nichts rauskommt.
<stevieh> ohje... W: [pulseaudio] server-lookup.c: Unable to contact D-Bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<stevieh> haben die sonst nix zu tun?
<stevieh> wofür brauch ich das pulse zeugse denn? kann alsa nicht mehr alleine?
<k1l_> der poettering arbeitet an der totalen weltherrschaft :)
<k1l_> nee, aber ubuntu setzt ja schon sehr lange pulseaudio ein. die wollten auch mal auf PA als einzigen soundserver raus
<stevieh> d.h. ich muss ein X starten um Dbus zu bekommen, damit ein pulse kann...
<k1l_> hmm
<stevieh> ah, da kam was.
<stevieh> klingt wie ein rattenfurz. und nicht wie "Front Center"
<stevieh> das ist mal nix
<leszek> hi
<stevieh> so, ein gutes altes 10.04, da geht die musik auch so gut ;-)
<stevieh> aber danke für die Hilfe dadrc
<dadrc> Gerne
<user_asdf> hallo ihr alle, weiß jemand wie man etimedout berechnen kann? also welche werde werden dabei denn genutzt?
<dadrc> user_asdf, da brauchen wir ein bisschen mehr Infos. 
<dadrc> Was für ein timeout, welches Programm, etc?
<user_asdf> dadrc: ich benutze tsung und bekomme etimedout errors. sie kommen wohl davon, dass der apache auf meinem testserver keine anfragen mehr annimmt. jetzt wollte ich versuchen die error_connect_etimedout selbst auszurechnen und habe versucht in der  /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ antworten zu finden, aber irgendwie komme ich nicht weiter ...
<user_asdf> dadrc: tsung ist ein distributed stresstest tool um benutzer zu simulieren, die z.b. eine seite auf dem webserver aufrufen (http://tsung.erlang-projects.org/)
<kubine> Title: Tsung (at tsung.erlang-projects.org)
<imox1234> ist es möglich über ssh nicht nur ein port sondern eine port range weiterzuleiten? 
<apollo13> öfters -L/-R angeben
<imox1234> -R? 
<apollo13> das gegenteil von -L
<imox1234> ja sorry verstehs grad nicht ;) wenn ich 5900-5999 weiterleiten will sieht dass dann wie aus? 
<apollo13> ssh -L5900:localhost:5900 -L5901:localhost:59001 … bla@computer
<apollo13> sonst halt vpn machen
<user_asdf> weiß jemand, wie man bei den http-abfragen auf die fehler kommt? ich meine bei welcher zeit ein timeout der verbinung kommt? ich finde in den /proc/sys/net/ipv4 nichts
<imox1234> apollo13: das ist doch keine portrange da gebe ich doch jeden port einzeln an. das es so im Prinzip geht ist mir klar ;) 
<apollo13> imox1234: das ist aber der einzige weg
<apollo13> oder halt die vpn features von ssh verwenden, dann ist aber alles getunnelt
<imox1234> apollo13: was fürn sch***s
<imox1234> wieso das denn? 
<apollo13> weil ssh nicht dafür gedacht ist
<apollo13> ssh -D 1080 blabala
<imox1234> was das schon wiedeR?
<apollo13> und dann halt tsocks verwenden für das programm was es braucht
<imox1234> hmmm
<apollo13> man ssh… nicht über scheiße schimpfen wenn man die ssh manpage nicht kennt :þ
<imox1234> ich hab nur geschimpft weil man keine range angeben kann ;) 
<apollo13> oder -w, ist auch nett
<dadrc> user_asdf, wie wär's mit Wireshark?
<imox1234> ach egal dann mach ich halt immer copy past :D
<dadrc> schreib halt 3 zeilen shellscript. forward <ip> <ip> <lower> <upper> → ssh -L...
<user_asdf> dadrc: ich dachte, dass die zeiten irgendwo fest programmiert sind, und die stellen wollte ich finden um die zu verändern
<imox1234> dadrc: was bringt mir da ein sh script?
<dadrc> imox1234, einmal basteln, nicht >9000 Ports manuell angeben müssen
<imox1234> ich dachte ich muss so oder so alle Ports einzeln angeben weils für ssh nicht gedacht isT?
<dadrc> user_asdf, für HTTP-Timeouts suchst du aber an der falschen Stelle, das liegt am Client, wie lange der wartet und hat nichts mit dem Layer darunter (TCP) oder dem darunter (IP) zu tun
<imox1234> dadrc: und wie soll dass dann genau aussehen? ;) 
<dadrc> imox1234, irgendwer muss sie angeben, jo. Aber es hindert dich niemand daran, das über ein script zu machen, was aus "9000-10000" "-L 9000 -L 9001 ... -L 10000" generiert.
<imox1234> achso 
<imox1234> ja ok 
<imox1234> verstehe 
<imox1234> ^^
<user_asdf> dadrc: ich suche ja auf dem client nach den werten, auf dem server lasse ich alles wie es ist
<dadrc> user_asdf, ajo, aber auch auf dem Client: Der Timeout müsste eine Browsereinstellung (oder in deinem Fall: eine von tsung) sein
<dadrc> Also, wenn es ein HTTP-Timeout ist
<user_asdf> dadrc: in dem manual von wget steht z.b. drin "Set the connect timeout to seconds seconds. TCP connections that take longer to establish will be aborted. By default, there is no connect timeout, other than that implemented by system libraries. "
<dadrc> Also doch TCP und nicht HTTP?
<user_asdf> dadrc: achso, hmm. bei tsung habe ich auch nichts richtiges gefunden :( und deshalb habe ich die werte dort gesucht, oder sind die system libraries was anderes? ^^
<user_asdf> ich benutze tcp für die http anfragen
<dadrc> Natürlich machst du das.
<user_asdf> und wenn keine antwort kommt, dann kommt doch ein fehler von tcp aus?
<dadrc> Die Frage ist, steht die TCP-Verbindung und nur auf HTTP-Ebene klappt was nicht oder kommt nicht mal die TCP-Verbidung zu stande?
<dadrc> Beides möglich.
<user_asdf> achso, hmmm
<user_asdf> da der apache-server keine verbindungen annimmt, kommt doch auch keine tcp verbindung zustande, oder?
<user_asdf> wenn ich den ddose
<dadrc> Wahrscheinlich, jo
<user_asdf> also werden dann ja die werte aus dem system benutzt um einen tcp-timeout fehler anzuzeigen?
<dadrc> Erstmal die von tsung, dann die vom System.
<dadrc> Systemtimeout kannste mit `sysctl net.ipv4.tcp_fin_timeout` angucken
<user_asdf> aber das sind nur 60 sekunden
<dadrc> jo, das ist der Standardwert
<dadrc> 60 Sekunden auf eine Antwort warten reicht ja wohl
<user_asdf> wie ist das denn mit tcp_retries2
<user_asdf> ich dachte die zählen da auch mit rein
<dadrc> Eh, auswending kenn ich die Manpage auch nicht ;)
<dadrc> man tcp
<user_asdf> schon geschaut. aber wohl nicht richtig. bei den tcp_retries2 steht, dass sie nur für eine bestehende verbindung gelten
<user_asdf> und da ja keine zustande kam, zählen die auch nicht. danke für deine hilfe. ich hab da irgendwie falsch gedacht :)
<dadrc> Gerne, und viel Erfolg mit dem Serverdingsda 
<user_asdf> danke ;)
<swed3> Hallo, wenn ich unter Ubuntu zu jeder geraden vollen Stunde einen cronjob laufen lassen möchte, muss ich diesen dann 12 Mal eintragen oder gibts da nen Kniff?
<TheInfinity> swed3: google mal nach alle 2 stunden crontab ;)
<LetoThe2nd> swed3: 3sec googlen: http://serverfault.com/questions/43510/running-cron-every-2-hours
<kubine> Title: linux - Running Cron every 2 hours - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<swed3> danke, google hilft wirklich :)
<takashima> hallo :) habe eine frage zu ubuntu 12.04. wenn der rechner bootet versucht er über den port 8612 eine verbindung aufzubauen. warum tut er das, wohin möchte er sich verbinden und wie kann ich das abstellen...!
<LetoThe2nd> takashima: hast du vielleicht nen canon-drucker/scanner/whatever?
<bullgard4> takashima: Du könntest versuchen, das mittels lsof herauszubekommen.
<dadrc> Beim Booten? Ich glaube nicht.
<takashima> das ist bei mir schön über den proxy server zu beobachten..., scanner ? nein, habe keinen scanner
<LetoThe2nd> ..oder..?
<takashima> oder was..?
<LetoThe2nd> takashima: du musst schon alles lesen. canon-drucker/scanner/... - also, hast du was von canon?
<takashima> ich habe gar nichts von canon
<takashima> keine kamera, keinen drucker, keinen scanner
<takashima> http://isc.sans.edu/port.html?port=8612
<kubine> Title: Port Details | SANS Internet Storm Center; Cooperative Network Security Community - Internet Security (at isc.sans.edu)
<takashima> hier werde ich nicht ganz schlau, was damit gemeint ist
<ring0> "seems to be a noisy canon driver on MAC"
<takashima> ok lange rede kurzer sinn..., wie kann ich das abstellen ??
<LetoThe2nd> takashima: und nach dem booten taucht da nichts mehr in netstat auf?
<takashima> nein, nach dem booten ist nix mehr da, keine neuen anfragen auf diesem port
<LetoThe2nd> hm. tcp oder udp?
<takashima> udp
<dadrc> Hattest du eventuell mal einen Canondrucker, der noch im CUPS rumhängt?
<LetoThe2nd> und wohin will er verbinden?
<dadrc> Sucht seinen Drucker per Broadcast
<dadrc> Hast du eine Zieladresse für die Anfrage? Müsste der Proxy ja eigentlich auch kriegen
<takashima> keine zieladresse, und einen drucker habe ich noch nicht angeschlossen, noch nicht dazu gekommen
<dadrc> Spricht also auch für 'nen Broadcast
<LetoThe2nd> takashima: ist das sicher eine *ubuntu*? nicht zufllig mint oder so?
<takashima> cups läuft auf port 631 und der macht keinen broadcast
<takashima> nein, es ist ubuntu 12.04
<beaver74> man konnte den Bootvorgang doch Schritt für Schritt mit einem Tastendruck durchlaufen.. könnte da nicht was bei herauskommen?
<takashima> vor zwei tagen bei ubuntu heruntergeladen, gebrannt und installiert
<dadrc> Darum geht es ja auch nicht. Aber CUPS könnte den Druckertreiber laden, der dann im Netzwerk per Broadcast sucht
<LetoThe2nd> dadrc: ist auch meine vermutung.
<beaver74> dann deaktiviert doch CUPS 
<takashima> ja, war auch gerade meine idee
<beaver74> dann könnte man ja weiter ansetzen
<takashima> ausprobieren was passiert, danke erstmal :)
<takashima> reboot
<takashima> re
<takashima> nee, ist immer noch da
<takashima> passiert aber erst, nachdem ich mich eingeloggt habe, soll heißen, nach eingabe passwort
<takashima> zwischen einagbe passwort und aufbau desktop
<LetoThe2nd> hm.
<geser> und cups läuft momentan nicht, richtig?
<takashima> genau, cups wurde deaktiviert
<takashima> und natürlich reboot gemacht
<dadrc> Dann müsste es ja eigentlich was in deinem Autostart oder im Sessionskript sein
<geser> und du hast jetzt auch konstrolliert, dass kein cupsd läuft?
<takashima> momentan sind bei mir null ports geöffnet
<takashima> netstat -ln ergibt keinerlei ports offen
<takashima> da ist nix mehr
<takashima> es taucht aber immer nur ein einziges mal auf, nämlich, zwischen passwort eingabe und aufbau des desktops
<takashima> hernach ist ruhe und port 8612 tacuht während der ganzen arbeits-session nicht mehr auf
<takashima> taucht
<LetoThe2nd> das problem ist auch wenn dann nciht der cups, sondern der saned (wenn man dem internetz da glauben kann)
<LetoThe2nd> läuft der?
<takashima> moment
<takashima> nein, läuft nicht, aber winbind lief ??? 
<dadrc> winbind ist samba
<takashima> ja, aber samba habe ich nicht installiert !
<takashima> auch der avahi daemon wurde von mir deaktiviert
<johann> kenn jemand linuxbox?
<LetoThe2nd> johann: kennt jemand c++?
<johann> bitte nähere erklärung zu deiner Antwort
<takashima> windbin deaktivert und reboot...., vielen dank für eure mühe und interesse :)
<LetoThe2nd> johann: meine frage war genauso zielführend wie deine - und sollte dieses "linuxbox" von dem du sprichst nciht unmittelbar mit einem offiziellen ubuntu-derivat zu tun haben, dann bitte gleich weiter nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic. danke.
<johann> linuxbox ist ein programm für die erstellung von sog. jam-tracks. wenn du sie nicht kennst, dann musst du ja auch nicht darauf reagieren. 
<johann> Deine Frage finde ich gar nicht so schlecht, wenn sich jemand über C++ austauschen will.
<LetoThe2nd> johann: ahem. hintergrund: solche "kennt jemand" fragen sind in etwa 100% (vielleicht auch mehr) aller fälle völlig sinnlos, weil sich darauf keiner meldet. hintergrund: kenier glaubt von sich selbst alle fragen dazu beantworten zu können, und möchte dann dumm da stehen.
<LetoThe2nd> johann: ergo: im IRC ist es üblich, keine sogenannten meta-fragen (kannst ja mal googlen) zu stellen, sondern immer gleich das eigentliche thema anzusprechen. wenns niemand kennt, antwortet halt auch keiner.
<johann> Angenommen ich möchte mich mit dir über einige detailfragen in C++ austauschen (kenne ich von früher - objektorientierte Programmierung). Wie sollte ich dann deiner Meinung nach die Frage stellen? Zur Info, bin das allererste mal hier in IRC.
<LetoThe2nd> johann: du gehst in den channel ##c++ und stellst deine detailfrage so präziuse wie möglich. ganz einfach.
<johann> danke für den hinweis. Ich kenne eben das IRC system noch zu wenig. gibt es eine Suchfunktion, um festzustellen, ob irgendwo die software linuxbox ein thema ist?
<LetoThe2nd> johann: hier auf freenode ist "alis" die such funktion
<LetoThe2nd> johann: -> "/msg alis list linuxbox"
<LetoThe2nd> johann: da aber sogar google nichts dazu hergibt, wirds wohl im IRC erst recht sehr schwer.
<johann> vielen dank für deine hinweise. hat mir bereits etwas weitergeholfen.
<takashima> ich hab mal meinen firewall geöffnet und siehe da: geoip.ubuntu.com und geoname.ubuntu.com..., was soll sowas ??
<takashima> oder habe ich etwas nicht verstanden ?
<LetoThe2nd> takashima: aaah... na danach kann man wenigstens googlen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticConnections
<kubine> Title: AutomaticConnections - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<LetoThe2nd> inklusive erklärung und wie mans ausschaltet :)
<LetoThe2nd> zugegebenermassen hätte man durch andere schlagworte da eher drauf kommen können - aber hey, wieder was gelernt.
<takashima> stop! was ich gerade bemerk ist folgendes: kein port 8612
<takashima> das war wohl etwas verfrüht
<LetoThe2nd> takashima: naja, vielleicht kommt der port ja da im fahrwasser mit - vielleicht einfach mal die dienste entsprechend der seite abschalten und dann weiter sehen.
<takashima> ich habe ja schon fast alles gemacht: windbind deaktiviert, cups deaktiviert, sanad deaktiviert, etc.
<LetoThe2nd> hast du auch die seite mal angeschaut?
<LetoThe2nd> sehr informatic.
<LetoThe2nd> s/c/v/
<takashima> das dumme: ich kann den prozess nicht ausmachen, der port 8612 initialisiert
<takashima> ich bin dabei, hat aber mit port 8612 nix zu tun
<LetoThe2nd> richtig, nicht auf den ersten blick. daher sagte ich ja auch "fahrwasser"
<takashima> ja, habe ich überlesen...*g* sorry
<takashima> wo finde ich --> com/ubuntu/geoip
<takashima> wo ist com ??
<LetoThe2nd> takashima: ahem. vielleicht nicht in zweile 2 zu lesen beginnen?
<takashima> tutu sich gar nicht, dconf stürzt ab
<LetoThe2nd> "stürzt ab" oder "ist einfach nicht da weil nciht installiert"?
<takashima> installiert ist es..., stürzt ab
<LetoThe2nd> paket dconf-tools vermutlich.
<takashima> auch die dconf-tools
<takashima> sind installiert
<LetoThe2nd> ok - an der stelle muss ich mich dann weitestgehend ausklinken, sorry (nihct installiert hier und ich brauchs auch nicht)
<takashima> ok ich habs jetzt..., moment
<takashima> om/ubuntu/geoip ist aber nicht zu finden ??
<LetoThe2nd> das einzige was mir da noch auffällt, ist dass sich die liste auf 12.10 bezieht - vielleicht hat sich zu 12.04 da noch etwas verschoben oder so. aber mehr kann ich langsam nicht mehr bieten.
<takashima> dconf stürzt ab, aber dconf-editor läuft..., nur geoip unter angegebenen pfad ist nicht zu finden
<takashima> und geoname auch niht
<takashima> und geoname auch nicht
<LetoThe2nd> in gconf vielleicht (der vorgänger)
<LetoThe2nd> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gconftool
<kubine> Title: gconftool › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> respektive gconf-editor
<takashima> nettes teil, gconf, aber ubuntu und geoip kann ich auch dort nirgendwo entdecken
 * LetoThe2nd ist dann endgültig überfragt
<takashima> ok..., danke für dein mühe :)
<tryandtry> nabend!
<tryandtry> ganz kurze frage
<tryandtry> ist es bei IPtables möglich, diese Regel zu setzen? "iptables -A PREROUTING -i TUN+ -o eth0 -j DROP"
<tryandtry> alles was von TUN kommt und über eth0 gehen will, wird gedroped?
<dadrc> Wüsste jetzt spontan nicht, was dagegen sprechen sollte.
<dadrc> obwohl, ne. -o ist ausgehendes Interface, kein Match.
<dadrc> Du wolltest das zum Matchen benutzen, oder?
<dadrc> Vor dem Routing weiß iptables ja noch nicht, auf welchem Interface das landen würde.
<dadrc> hmhm, eventuell, wenn du das in die Forwarding-Table packst.
<dadrc> Google ist da auch der Meinung, in Forwarding könnte es klappen. zB hier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1719262&p=10638856#post10638856
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Restrict traffic between subnets? (at ubuntuforums.org)
<tryandtry> das guck ich mir gleich mal an :) danke!
<tryandtry> ihr seid die besten, der besten, der besten, mit auszeichnung, sir!
<dadrc> ich entnehm dem mal, dass es klappt :)
<Mundus> Hi, hat jmd. bereits einen Raspberry-Pi als WLAN-Schnittstelle für einen Drucker eingerichtet? 
<Mundus> P.S.: Falls Offtopic, bitte mitteilen, dann wechsle ich den Chat ;)
<k1l> Mundus: da auf dem PI kein ubuntu läuft wohl eher was für #ubuntu-de-offtopic 
<Mundus> Thx
<Monika> Hat jemand schon mit Ubuntu One Dateien mit anderen gesharet? In allen Anleitungen steht: auf die Website gehen, auf die Datei/Ordner, More, Publish oder Share, aber da gibt's nur Delete
<ppq> Monika: bei mir steht da auch "share this folder"
<ppq> Monika: http://i.imgur.com/dbfwnuk.png
<Monika> bei mir nur delete
<Monika> bei Dateien download und delete
<Monika> aber kein publish
<ppq> komisch
<ppq> also.. bei mir stehts halt da oben, bei "Files", siehe screenshot.. nicht bei "More"
<k1l> also bei mir steht es auch oben in grüner schrift
<Monika> ja wenn ich auf ne Datei klicke wie du ist da download file und delte file
<Monika> das publish file fehlt
<Monika> bei Ordnern rechts auf More
<Monika> da sollte publish folder und delete folder sein, aber es ist nur delete folder da
<Monika> das sahre this folder gibt's auch nicht
<Monika> sondern nur die anderen beiden, upload file und new folder
<k1l> ich hab auch über nautilus ein rechtsklick menü mit share link
<ppq> hast du mal einen client mit dem account verknüpft? vielleicht muss man das erst machen
<Monika> ich bin auf Kubuntu, da gibt's das nicht, das ist aber normal
<Monika> weiß nicht, was du meinst
<Monika> ich kann meine ganzen Dateien sehen
<Monika> ah, in Firefox geht es
<Monika> in Rekonq nicht
<k1l_> in chromium gehts auch
<k1l_> kannst ja mal  ein anderes profil testen ob es an blockern oder so liegt
<Monika> bin dadurch http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-one-publish-file-moeglichkeit-fehlt-sei/#post-5800652 drauf gekommen
<Monika> da war es zwar umgekehrt
<ubu_> moin
<ubu_> hab da mal ne frage...
<ubu_> wie kann ich den pfad eines programmes finden?
<ppq> ubu_: which <programmname>
<ubu_> bekomme ich keine ausgabe...
<ubu_> das hatte ich shcon versucht...
<ubu_> hm
<Monika> welches Programm ist es denn?
<Bastian1> alias <programmname>
<Monika> wenn du einfach den Befehl auf der Konsole eingibst, funktioniert das?
<ubu_> which indicator-weather
<ubu_> diese wetteranzeige für unity
<ubu_> nur which?
<Monika> ja, nur which
<ubu_> keine ausgabe...
<Bastian1> Was passiert denn, wenn du es ohne alles eintipps?
<ring0> /usr/bin/indicator-weather
<Bastian1> t
<Monika> ich glaub das ist nicht so richtig ein eigenständiges Programm
<Monika> sondern so ein Gnome Applet
<ubu_> okay bei radiotray funktioniert es...
<ring0> ^da sollte es sich abgelegt haben 
<ubu_> danke..das problem wär gelöst 
<ubu_> warum bekomm ich trotzdem keine ausgabe 
<ubu_> aber du anscheind schon ;)
<ubu_> @ ring0
<ubu_> :)
<ubu_> thx @ all
<k1l_> ich bekomm auch keine ausgabe von dem indicator
<ring0> ubu_, ich hab hier nachgeschaut, da ich das paket selbst nicht installiert habe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/indicator-weather/filelist
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – File list of package indicator-weather/precise/all (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ubu_> okay..
<k1l_> ach warte, ich hab das gar nicht installiert sondern my-weather-indicator :)
<ubu_> ach so...
<ubu_> also hab voll die probleme mit dem wetter ding...
<ubu_> ka ob das jemand nachvollziehen kann
<ubu_> ich kann keinen wetterort einstellen in dem wizard
<k1l_> das gibts auch seit 13.04 nicht mehr offiziell weil das bugs hatte und keiner fixen wollte. 
<k1l_> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/05/install-weather-indicator-with-new.html
<kubine> Title: Install Weather Indicator With New Location And Forecast Fixes In Ubuntu ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<ubu_> da steht "vor" also wie weiter aber da klickt man drauf und es geht nicht weiter...
<ubu_> somit kann man keinen ort eintragen
<ubu_> gut okay
<ubu_> nehm ich halt eine neue version
<ubu_> stellt sicherlich kein problem da...
<ubu_> sry muss halt weiter ausholen
<k1l_> ubu_: hol mal luft und lies erstmal meinen link
<ubu_> hm
<ubu_> tjo
<ubu_> E: Paket my-weather-indicator kann nicht gefunden werden
<ubu_> das normale war eigentlich ganz gut
<ubu_> och man...
<ubu_> radiotray funzt auch nicht mehr..
<k1l_> du brauchst auch ein PPA für my-weather-indicator. einfach mal _lesen_, das gilt auch für weiterführende links
<ubu_> irgendwie hab ich den eindruck das da eine art zwang besteht zu updaten wollte  aber 12.04 behalten...
<ubu_> irgendwie schon wie bei win ;(
<ring0> gibt keinen zwang, das ist quatsch
<k1l_> ubu_: das ergibt keinen sinn, was du von dir gibst
<ring0> du musst nur mehr lesen ubu_ 
<k1l_> ubuntu hat doch extra die LTS versionen.
<ubu_> will jetzt nicht streiten...aber
<k1l_> aber wenn der user blind befehle eintippt und nicht willig ist sich zu infomieren/lesen, dann ist kein OS der welt für dich nutzbar
<ubu_> die neue wetter anzeige kann ich doch nicht installieren wegen python und diese neue version gibs für 12.04 nicht ist das richtig?
<k1l_> im von mir verlinkten artikel wird genau gesagt warum was nicht mehr ging. und es wird eine alternative verlinkt und eine lösung des problems
<k1l_> ubu_: soll ich dir jetzt satz für satz den link hier reinkopieren damit du den liest?
<ubu_> och man...
<Rochvellon> die lösung ist für 12.04, 12.10 und 13.04
<ubu_> warum zum teufel funktioniert eine anwendung nicht mehr wenn man neue updates bezieht...
<ubu_> ich versteh es einfach nicht...
<k1l_> "along with some other bugs and has created a PPA so you can easily install a working Weather Indicator in Ubuntu 13.04, 12.10 and 12.04."
<bekks> Das steht in dem Artikel...
<k1l_> war echt richtig versteckt im 2. absatz :(
<Rochvellon> aber wirklich, k1l_ ich brauchte doch tatsächlich 2 sekunden, um das finden, viel zu versteckt :/
<ubu_> haha ;)
<ubu_> was mach ich nun?
<bekks> Den Artikel lesen.
<ubu_> ich bin da wie eine frau will einfach nur das es funktioniert...
<k1l_> ubu_: mal im ernst. du hast jetzt 12 min rumgelabert. das ding könnte shcoon lange wieder laufen
<ubu_> k1l_: wär echt schön wenn du mir sagst was ich ins terminal pressen muss 
<bekks> Lies den Artikel...
<Rochvellon> ubu_> steht im artikel beschrieben
<Rochvellon> es sind insgesamt 4 zeilen
<ring0> eine fiese rote box ist außen drum
<Rochvellon> und die zeilen, die du eingibst, fangen mit "sudo" an
<k1l_> ubu_: das steht alles im artikel erklärt. ich werde darauf verzichten das alles stück für stück hier reinzukopieren, weil du zu faul bist zu lesen 
<k1l_> und damit ist das ticket für mich  durch. nächster
<ubu__> re
<ubu__> ich habs...
<ubu__> vielen dank an alle...
<ubu__> scheint auch die neue version zu sein...
<ring0> :)
<ubu__> wiegesagt den wizard konnte man nicht abschließen...
<ubu__> hat denn dieser wetterort eine eigene datei?
<ubu__> das man diese hätte kopieren können?
<ubu__> gut lassen wir das...
<ubu__> vllt noch ne runde mit radiotray?
<ubu__> vllt hab ihr da auch son netten artikel
<ubu__> dort bekomme ich einen kompletten absturz...
<ubu__> http://pastebin.com/y7S5X7iA
<kubine> Title: radiotray Traceback (most recent call last): File "/usr/bin/radiotray", line - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<k1l_> lösch mal die datei: ~/.local/share/radiotray/config.xml
<ubu__> okay moment
<Rochvellon> evtl. kann auch eine aktuelle version helfen: http://sourceforge.net/projects/radiotray/
<kubine> Title: Radio Tray | Free Audio & Video software downloads at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<ubu__> ich fang mit der xml an moment
<ubu__> so
<ubu__> hab die config.xml in einen anderen ordner gepackt...
<ubu__> nun starten @ k1l_?
<k1l_> jo
<ubu__> ey leute das kann doch nicht sein...
<Rochvellon> hm?
<ubu__> ja was soll ich sagen
<ubu__> es geht ;)
<ubu__> oh man die ganze aufregung, völlig umsonst...
<ubu__> danke ne
<ubu__> irgendwer hat meinen namen :(
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-18
<doev> Jeden morgen muss ich ins amd-controllcenter rein und die Anordnung der Monitore korrigieren. Die xorg.conf editieren bringt auch nichts. Was läuft da falsch?
<doev> http://pastebin.com/JVYFHzn0
<kubine> Title: Section "ServerLayout" Identifier "amdcccle Layout" Screen 0 "amdc - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<doev> steht ja richtig drin.
<doev> Option      "Position" "1280 0" und Option      "Position" "0 0"
<dadrc> doev, das AMD-Dings hat da so 'nen Bug, iirc. Wenn du die Einstellungen einmal richtig machst und danach die Ubuntu-Monitorverwaltung öffnest, dort auch noch mal speicherst, sollte es gehen
<dadrc> War zumindest damals™ so
<LetoThe2nd> ah stimmt, die monitors.xml könnte da mit fummeln
<dadrc> Wieso weiß ich eigentlich Dinge über die ATI-Treiber? Für sowas Platz im Hirn verschwenden :/
<doev> dadrc, benutze xubuntu, sehe nach beendigung kein neues Datum bei der xorg.conf, aber mal sehen vllt. gehts es ja.
<dadrc> doev, geht nicht um die xorg.conf, sondern, wie Leto sagte, um die monitors.xml
<doev> auf meiner Platte ist keine monitors.xml (oder monitor.xml)
<dadrc> doev, na, auch Xubuntu speichert das irgendwo, dann heißt die Datei da halt anders. Klappts denn?
<doev> mal testen
<doev> keine ahnung welches tools es geschafft hat (ich glaube aticonfig), aber es geht jetzt. thx :)
<dadrc> Blöde ATI-Treiber. Aber gut, wenn man's weiß …
<doev> der Befehl war es: sudo aticonfig --initial=dual-head --screen-layout=right 
<doev> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualview
<kubine> Title: Dualview › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<marilyn> ich habe hier einen rechner mit xubuntu 12.04.3 (lts-raring), der seit etwa einer woche in einer dauerschleife bootet. ich wäre für vorschläge dankbar
<dadrc> Wie weit kommt er denn?
<marilyn> dadrc, ich glaube, die letzte meldung war irgendwas mit mounting swap on /dev/sdaX
<marilyn> dann geht er aus und fährt neu hoch
<dadrc> Siehst du den Anmeldebildschirm noch?
<marilyn> nein
<dadrc> hmmh.
<marilyn> oh, sry… wichtige info vergessen
<marilyn> mit liveUSB PartedMagic lässt sich das problem reproduzieren
<dadrc> Wie, auch ein Live-Stick hat die Probleme?
<marilyn> wenn ich so recht überlege, dann bin ich eigentlich mit einem hardwareproblem falsch hier, oder?
<dadrc> Naja, zumindest wär es dann erstmal sinnvoll, die Hardware zu überprüfen, bevor wir am Xubuntu rumbasteln
<dadrc> Hast du mal memtest laufen lassen?
<marilyn> nope
<dadrc> Dann würd ich damit anfangen. Kannst du in Grub auswählen, einfach mal durchlaufen lassen
<marilyn> hole ich gleich mal nach … bzw. ich mach das mal einfacher und baue einen der beiden riegel aus
<marilyn> und dann den anderen
<marilyn> und lass dann memtest laufen
<marilyn> dadrc, danke… stehe heute irgendwie gewaltig auf dem schlauch
<dadrc> Gibt so Tage :)
<marilyn> ^^
<dadrc> Ansonsten würd ich mir mal das Netzteil angucken. Vielleicht macht das einfach bei zuviel Last schlapp.
<dadrc> Also, Platten drehen hoch → Lastspitze → Netzteil setzt kurz aus
<marilyn> dadrc, kommt hin
<marilyn> muss aber nochmal genauer schauen, möglicherweise auch ein kondensator auf dem mainboard hin
<marilyn> das gerät lief eine weile in einer ziemlich ungünstigen stromnetzstruktur
<marilyn> dadrc, ich habe ein modul ausgebaut, dann fuhr er hoch… dann habe ich es wieder eingebaut, und er fuhr auch wieder hoch… jetzt lass ich memtest laufen. aber ich glaube bald, das problem liegt woanders
<dadrc>  Na, aber es bestätigt ja die Annahme, dass das ein Hardwarefehler ist
<marilyn> dadrc, möglicherweise ist die steckerleiste auch für'n arsch… aber da hängt der rechner, von dem ich schreibe gerade dran
<marilyn> wobei, wenn ich mir gerade mal bilder angucke, wie so defekte kondensatoren aussehen
<marilyn> reicht es wirklich, wenn ein elko etwas gewölbt ist um den abzuschreiben?
<dadrc> Meiner Erfahrung nach ja
<geser> vor allem, wenn es andere nicht sind
<apollo13> vor allem wenn ihr hier falsch seid…
<geser> das auch
<marilyn> ok, danke… dann kann ich das gerät als elektroschrott verbuchen und aufhören den channel zu spammen
<jan77> hallo
<jan77> ich möchte mit meiner"Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300" Intel wlan-karte hostap nutzen. die karte braucht den iwlwifi treiber, bei dem der AP-Modus lt. kernel.org nur für manche devices unterstützt wird. hat das einer schonmal hinbekommen?
<rednet> lohnt der umstieg auf 64 bit ubuntu?
<LetoThe2nd> rednet: wenn du sowieso ein "nein" hören willst, dann sicher nicht :P
<rednet> es macht arbeit
<rednet> so kann man ja mehr rams nicht nutzen
<k1l> rednet: das stimmt so nicht
<k1l> rednet: lies mal über PAE nach. das ist bei ubuntu 32bit standard
<rednet> gerne
<k1l> es gibt im wiki auch eine seite zu 64bit. neben der ram-menge gibt es auch noch andere vorteile von 64bit
<rednet> ich habe ein ubuntu server geht da auch ftp oder ist das getrennt?
<koegs> bitte was?
<k1l> ftp hat mit 32bit/64bit gar nichts zu tun. abgesehen davon, dass man ftp nicht nutzen sollte, weil es total unsicher ist
<rednet> ja sind  zwei fragen 
<k1l> wenn ftp dann sftp
<johann_> kann mir jemand bei der Installation eines tar.gz Paketes helfen?
<k1l> !sftp > rednet 
<LetoThe2nd> johann_: schön, dass du mir gestern zugehört hast... *nicht*
<johann_> Hallo, was bedeutet deine antwort?
<rednet> ja danke
<LetoThe2nd> johann_: abgesehen davon - es sind immer und uneingeschränkt .deb pakete zu bevorzugen, und immer die README/INSTALL dateien in den archiven zu befolgen, wenn es denn schon unbedingt sein muss
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/64-Bit-Architektur   und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSH?highlight=sftp#Dateitransfer rednet 
<kubine> Title: 64-Bit-Architektur › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> johann_: ich habe dir gestern bereits ausführlich erklärt, dass soll "kennt wer" oder "kann wer"-fragen total sinnfrei sind.
<rednet> suppi lese ich mal eben
<LetoThe2nd> johann_: frage genau nach dem gewünschten programm, nenne einen link damit wir us selbst ein bild davon machen können, und nenne genau wo's denn bei dir nun hakt.
<_moep_> LetoThe2nd: achja?? ;)
<LetoThe2nd> _moep_: nenne ein per .tar.gz verteiltes tool bei dem sichergestellt ist dass ich es nachher wieder loswerde - ohne mich auf den goodwill dessen verlassen zu müssen der die darin zu findende installationsroutine geschrieben hat?
<johann_> ok. das paket ist unter www.jackaudio.org Jack2 zu finden und heißt jack-1.9.9.5.tar.bz2. Ein -deb Paket wird nicht angeboten.
<LetoThe2nd> (natürlich immer impliziert, dass das .deb "artgerecht" erstellt ist und man dem ersteller vertraut - aber ansosnten würde man die software ja ohnehin nicht haben wollen, oder? :P)
<johann_> Ich habe es bereits heruntergeladen und entpackt.
<LetoThe2nd> johann_: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/jack
<kubine> Title: jack › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> ist in den repos. kein tar.gz nötig (wie immer)
<LetoThe2nd> johann_: nur als vorwarnung - jack ist alles andere als trivial.
<sdx23> johann_: Wieso willst du das?
<johann_> ich werde es versuchen und melde mich dann wieder.
<johann_> hier das Inhaltsverzeichnis nach dem Entpacken.
<johann_> sorry, dachte ich könnte das mit copy / paste hier liefern (aus dem Terminal-Fenster heraus).
<sdx23> johann_: Nochmal: a) warum willst du das tun? b) Hast du den Wiki-Artikel gelesen? 
<koegs> johann_: das .tar.gz interessiert niemanden, schau dir das wiki an und kläre für dich selber ob du Jack überhaupt brauchst
<johann_> Ich möchte die Software Linuxband installieren. unter www.linuxband.org werden verschiedene Pakete als voraussetzung verlangt. U. a. Jack
<johann_> linuxband.org 
<koegs> johann_: für alle der dort beschriebenen vorraussetzungen solltest du schauen, ob die nicht schon in den ubuntu-repositories vorhanden sind
<dadrc> Und wieso nimmst du nicht einfach das Paket jackd2?
<johann_> genau das habe ich heruntergeladen und auch entpackt. aber jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr weiter, welche Befehle muss ich jetzt im Terminalfenster eingeben?
<johann_> Frage: wie kann man ein Terminalfenster (bzw. einen Ausschnitt) kopieren und hier zur Erläuterung eingeben?
<koegs> "genau das"? du solltest verdammtnochmal nicht die .tar.gz nehmen, sondern per ubuntu-repository installieren!
<dadrc> Pakete aus den Quellen installiert man mit "sudo apt-get install <paketname>"
<dadrc> Du schmeißt also den ganzen Kram weg, den du runtergeladen hast und gibst folgendes ein: `sudo apt-get install jackd2`
<koegs> http://linuxband.org/documentation.html <- schön das da sogar extra die apt-get befehle stehen :D
<kubine> Title: Documentation (at linuxband.org)
<johann_> moment, werde es versuchen.
<johann_> Danke, das hat sofort funktioniert und ich kann die Anwendung auch starten. Ich habe micht mit tar.gz geplagt, weil lt. diversen Beschreibungen eben ein Download, Entpacken und dann diverse Schritte mit ./configure make istall usw. vorgegeben werden. Damit war ich aber nie erfolgreich. auch nicht bei anderen Paketen.
<johann_> Bin eben noch ein Anfänger in ubuntu.
<johann_> DADRC: Nochmals vielen Dank
<koegs> dann merk dir einfach folgendes, egal was irgendwo anders im internet steht, man überprüft erst circa 10 - 20 Mal ob es die sachen nicht als .deb oder per apt-get gibt BEVOR man ein .tar.gz installieren möchte
<koegs> im zweifelsfall fragt man eben hier oder im Forum, die entsprechenden Leute gucken dann mal
<mechanix> hallo
<mechanix> ich habe das problem, dass bei meinem thinkpad l530 kein ton aus den boxen kommt, wenn ich sie an den headset-anschluss anschließe. 
<mechanix> hat jemand eine idee, wo ich das einstellen kann, dass kein headset an die buchse angeschlossen wird, sondern ein paar boxen?
<dadrc> Treiberoptionen vom Intel-HDA-Treiber, würd ich spontan behaupten
<dadrc> !hda
<kubine> dadrc: Informationen zum Einrichten von HDA-Soundchips gibt es auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Soundkarten_konfigurieren/HDA
<dadrc> siehe da ↑
<mechanix> cool, danke dadrc 
<stevieh1> mechanix: nimmst du unity?
<mechanix> ja
<stevieh1> und es ist echt ein unterschied, wenn du nen kopfhörer oder boxen an die selbe buchse anschliesst?
<mechanix> stevieh1, nein, normalerweise höre ich den sound über die laptop-boxen
<mechanix> stevieh1, wenn ich den stecker der boxen einstecke, schaltet der ton ab und aus den boxen kommt auch nichts
<mechanix> ich vermute es hat etwas damit zu tun, dass es ein headset-anschluss ist (also in/out in einem) und die boxen haben einen stereo-klinkenstecker. irgendwie ist die pin-belegung wohl so, dass die stereo-boxen falsch beschaltet werden ... anscheinend ein bisschen wie ein mikro
<tuxflo> hallo Leute! Ich habe gerade einen äußerst dummen fehler begangen und bräuchte ein paar tips für das herstellen meiner daten: ich habe mittels dd eine komplette partition mit den daten einer sd card überschrieben. 
<koegs> ddrescue + testdisk: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<LetoThe2nd> naja, überall wo dd schon vorbeigekommen ist ist die sache eher gelaufen
<tuxflo> genauer ich habe mittels dd if=sd_karten_image of=/dev/sdb die partitionstabelle überschrieben. derzeit bin ich in einem Live system unterwegs. kann ich zumindest die daten die dd noch übriggelassen hat wiederherstellen?
<tuxflo> koegs: ok werde ich mir anschauen. danke!
<koegs> wirklich nur die partitionstabelle?
<koegs> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Datenrettung#Geloeschte-defekte-Partitionstabelle-retten
<kubine> Title: Datenrettung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuxflo> nein nicht nur, vermutlich auch die daten
<koegs> ja, dann, überschrieben = weg, den rest kannst du eben mit den oben genannten mitteln auslesen
<LetoThe2nd> tuxflo: wie gesagt, überall wo dd vorbei gekommen ist, ist die sache gelaufen. das was dahinter ist, kann testdisk/photorec *unter* *umständen* noch rausfriemeln. optimalerweise aber natürlich immer nur an nem image probieren.
<tuxflo> ok wie erstell ich so ein image? mit dd?
<LetoThe2nd> dd/ddrescue
<LetoThe2nd> die inbetriebnahme des arm-board ist wohl in die hose gegangen ;P
<koegs> man könnte ja auch einfach die wiki-seite studieren -.-
<koegs> wie schön, wenn man merkt, das die leute das gar nicht lesen wollen
<tuxflo> ok da tutu sich mir eine weitere frage auf: ich möchte nun von der fehlerhaften partition ein image erstellen. ich habe sie mit of=/dev/sdb fälschlicherweise überschrieben doch nun im livesystem tauch unter /dev/ gar kein sdb mehr auf. muss ich nun das image von /dev/sda erstellen?
<LetoThe2nd> taucht kein sdbX mehr auf, oder gar kein sdb?
<koegs> schau doch mit "sudo fdisk -l" nach, welches deine platte ist
<tuxflo> also es taucht nichts mehr mit sdb auf: ls /dev/sd*
<tuxflo> /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2
<tuxflo> das spukt mir fdisk -l aus: http://pastebin.com/EGWsJZ6J
<kubine> Title: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fdisk -l Platte /dev/sda: 160.0 GByte, 160041885696 Byt - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<koegs> und ist deine festplatte 160GB groß? dann wird es wohl /dev/sda sein
<LetoThe2nd> uU sind die nodes im livesystem anders
<tuxflo> ja das ist ein ziemlich altes livesystem (glaube ubuntu 9.04, hatte gerade nichts anderes da) das mit dem dateisystem kann eigentlich auch nicht hinhauen, die gesamte platte war/ist ext4 und nicht fat32 
<koegs> du hast doch überschrieben, die sd-karte wird wohl fat32 gewesen sein
<tuxflo> ah stimmt... da fällt mir noch ein das die homepartition verschlüsselt war/ist das macht dich chancen auf wiederherstellung nicht unbedingt besser oder?
<LetoThe2nd> wenn die homepartition weit genug vorne war, dass der anfang davon mitüberschrieben wurde - dann machte das die chancen ziemlich genau gleich 0
<tuxflo> ok kann ich das irgendwie herausfinden? ich weiß nur das das image 8GB groß war
<LetoThe2nd> naja wie waren die partitionen vorher? das wirst ja wohl wissen
<LetoThe2nd> was wars denn eigentlich? beagleboard? pandaboard? raspi? ;)
<tuxflo> raspi
<LetoThe2nd> hrhrhr
<LetoThe2nd> die rache des raspi ;)
<tuxflo> naja ich weiß nicht genau wie groß die partition vorher war nur das sie den großteil der platte eingenommen hat.
<LetoThe2nd> *sigh*
<LetoThe2nd> vielleicht solltest du einfach das backup raus holen.
<HAwiese> Moin, moin!
<HAwiese> Moin, moin!
<UbuntuFan> weiss jemand ob man bei ubuntu 10.04 ein Nexus Galaxy Tablet 7v2  mounten kann . Weil ich bekomme die  Get Storage information failed
<LetoThe2nd> wie versuchst du's denn?
<jokrebel> UbuntuFan: 10.04? Serverversion?
<apollo13> 10.04 klingt viel zu alt dafür, mit etwas glück mit dem generischen mtp zeugs, sinnvoller gehts sicher in 12.X
<LetoThe2nd> nochdazu, was soll das für ein ding sein? einfach ein nexus 7v2, oder?
<UbuntuFan> buntuFan: Desktop
<jokrebel> UbuntuFan: Wird die nicht schon seit Mai nicht mehr unterstützt? 
<k1l> ja, die desktop version ist schon was aus dem support raus
<LetoThe2nd> hat aber jetzt zugegebener massen weniger damit zu tun, ausser dem hinweis dass man die lieber langsam mal updaten sollte ;)
<k1l> das hauptproblem ist, dass die neuen androids MTP brauchen. und bei den ganz alten ubuntus ist das ein krampf.
<jokrebel> LetoThe2nd: Außer dass das Nexus 7 v2 lange nach der LTS aus 2010 auf den Markt kam (IIRC)
<UbuntuFan> <k1l>mtp ist drauf die alten androids zb galaxy 2 handy geht nur das neue tablet nicht android 4.3
<apollo13> UbuntuFan: ja, das ist bekannt, neue geräte gehen nur mit aktuellen systemen
<apollo13> dein mtp ist zu alt & buggy
<k1l> UbuntuFan: da 10.04 keinen desktopsupport mehr hat und mtp da drunter fällt bekommst du auch keine mtp updates mehr, es sei denn du frickelst dir da was rein. deswegen löst sich das problem warscheinlich mit einem  upgrade deines EOL systems eh.
<UbuntuFan> was für ein mist muss ich wirklich 12 oder 13 version drauf setzen 
<UbuntuFan> Danke für eure Hilfe 
<jokrebel> UbuntuFan: Ein System das seit 2010 läuft und nur noch mit Sicherheitsupdates versort wurde stößt nunmal über 3 Jahre später gegebenenfalls an seine Grenzen.
<jokrebel> +g
<k4v> hi
<k4v> ich möchte mein nas automatisch per nfs mounten, das klappt aber nicht...
<k4v> in /etc/fstab hab ich 
<k4v> 192.168.0.250:/volume1/nas   /mnt/nas   nfs    auto,rw,async  0  0
<jokrebel> :/  ? wo steht das so?
<k4v> hab ich irgendwo gegooglet =)
<jokrebel> k4v: zeig uns bitte den Link
<k4v> weißichnichmehr
<k4v> wie wärs denn richtig? ich hatte schon verschiedene varianten probiert
<LetoThe2nd> mounts halt erstmal manuell bis die parameter sitzen. dann in die fstab damit.
<jokrebel> !fstab > k4v dann erstmal…
<kubine> k4v dann erstmal…: Informationen zu fstab finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab
<k1l> problem kann sein, dass das netzwerk noch nicht da ist wenn er das mounten will
<schweegi> Guten Abend :) Versuche gerade zum ersten Mal C++ unter Ubuntu zu kompiliieren (bisher hatten wir nur C und Java). Sowohl mit Geany als auch mit Netbeans stoße ich auf dieses Problem beim kompiliieren: http://goo.gl/909Dvz Weiß jemand was man tun muss? 
<kubine> Title: Dropbox - Bildschirmfoto vom 2013-09-18 19:35:46.png (at goo.gl)
<bekks> Du hast cout nicht richtig definiert. Und das ist kein Ubuntuproblem :)
<bekks> schweegi: In #ubuntu-de-offtopic bekommst du die Lösung. :)
<dreamon> Kannst das hier jemand abspielen? -> http://mediathek.daserste.de/sendungen_a-z/311210_menschen-bei-maischberger/17161340_die-wahljury-welche-partei-kann-mich-ueberzeugen-
<bekks> dreamon: Ja.
<dreamon> Echt. Cool. Hier kommt nur Fehler -> Fehler beim Laden des Players: Bitte leeren Sie Ihren Browser-Cache und laden Sie die Seite neu. 
<apollo13> hier kommt "Activate Flash plugin" :þ
<bekks> dreamon: Chrome 29.0.1547.65 und Pepperflash 11.8.800.97
<dreamon> Chromium V28.0.1500.71 und Firefox 24.0 liefen nicht. Pepperflash hör ich zum ersten mal.
<apollo13> chrome ist meist besser wenns um flash geht
<ppq> dreamon: im terminal: vlc "rtmp://vod.daserste.de/ardfs/mp4:videoportal/mediathek/Menschen+bei+Maischberger/c_350000/356833/format449945.mp4?sen=Menschen+bei+Maischberger&amp;clip=Die+Wahljury+Welche+Partei+kann+mich+%C3%BCberzeugen%3F&amp;for=Web-L&amp;mediathek=daserstemediathek"
<ppq> geht auch mit mplayer
<ppq> die rtmp url steht im quelltext, einfach nach mp4 suchen
<dreamon> ppq. Danke
<ppq> noch einfacher geht's mit mediathekview
<ppq> !mediathekview > dreamon 
<ppq> !mediathekview > dreamon 
<kubine> dreamon: MediathekView (früher nur Mediathek) ist ein Programm, mit dem in von etlichen öffentlich-rechtlichen Fernsehanstalten bereitgestellten Mediatheken Sendungen (oder Ausschnitte) betrachtet und auch gespeichert werden können. http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/MediathekView
<dreamon> ppq, Sagst du mir nur ganz kurz wann du den Quelltext wie aufrufst. Ich würde das auch gern mal selbst sehen .. 
<ppq> dreamon: auf der seite, zu der du den link oben gepostet hast. firefox: rechtsklick irgendwo (nicht im flash fenster) --> seitenquelltext anzeigen. F3 drücken zur suche, mp4 eingeben. die rtmp url raussuchen, ist der vierte hit. kannst auch gleich nach rtmp suchen
<ppq> die erste ist mittlere qualität, die zweite hohe. steht in der url drin, einfach mal lesen.
<dreamon> ppq. Vielen Dank. 
<ppq> das        ardfs/", "mp4:v        muss man ändern zu             ardfs/mp4:v
<ivaldi> hm - hat wer ne idee? apt-get autoremove hat mein syste,m zerschossen (libc-bin) geloescht -> andre@loki ~ % ./ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 /usr/bin/sudo ls       sagt: sudo: effective uid is not 0, is /usr/bin/sudo on a file system with the 'nosuid' option set or an NFS file system without root privileges?
<ivaldi> (ld-linux-... hab ich von wem per mail bekommen - nur kann ich als user kein suid setzen...)
<ivaldi> und root pw hab ich ja auch nicht :/
<k1l> ivaldi: was für ein ubuntu ist das genau? und warum sollte ein autoremove sowas machen?
<k1l> ivaldi: du kannst sonst in die recovery booten in den single user mode.
<ivaldi> xubuntu 64 bit - ka warum
<k1l> zeig mal ein "uname -a". und hast du da fremdquellen drin?
<ivaldi> hm, hab nur angst dass wenn ich reboote ich gar nichts mehr machen kann - dank der ld-linux*.so kann ich wenigstens noch nen film schauen, bis ich morgen auf arbeit nen 2. rechner habe - gibt also keinen weg ohne reboot?
<ivaldi> nope @ fremdquelle - nur ubuntu + partner (und eine .deb von opera)
<ivaldi> Linux loki 3.8.0-30-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Thu Aug 22 20:52:24 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ivaldi> habe heute gdb64 installiert (ka ob ich es auch wieder deinstalliert habe - kann sein)
<ivaldi> (warum gibt es eigentlich gdb und gdb64 auf nen 64 bit system?)
<ivaldi> und es gab ein paar updates...
<k1l> also ein 13.04 xubuntu ohne fremdquellen, was sich selbst vermurkst hat. bisher kam noch keiner mit dem problem heute daher ist das schwierig zu sagen, dass es ohne fremdeinwirkung passiert ist :/
<ivaldi> wie gesagt - apt-get autoremove kam auf die idee libc-bin zu loeschen, aber ich hab keine ahnung warum
<ivaldi> (nur war es das letzte was es loeschen konnte ;)
<ivaldi> naja, dann werd ich heute ohne root leben und es morgen auf arbeit fixen, danke
<ede44> Hi, Xubuntu 12.10 Root-Partition auf Btrfs installiert. + Grub2. Nach (test)Install eines 2. Systems (PcL'OS) dummerweise MBR überschrieben. Nun Grubeinträge Xubuntu(btrfs) nicht mehr erreichbar.  Was tun?
<k1l> ede44: livecd booten und grub wieder herstellen (nach chrooten in die ubuntu install).
<k1l> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur?highlight=grub#Reparatur-mittels-Desktop-CD
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ede44> k1 / kubine: danke.
<ede44> tschüss.
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-19
<elmargol> Ich glaub ich braucht echt mal einen neuen Email Client. Thunderbird hat irgendwie keine Zukunft
<stevieh1> zurück in die Zukunft: evolution :-)
<koegs> mutt!
<stevieh1> exmh!
<stevieh1> ahwas emacs mh-mode!
<elmargol> Früher hab ich mal claws verwendet war recht nice
<geser> gibt es da nicht auch noch gnus (für (x)emacs)?
<stevieh> auch das gibt es noch
<apollo13> die frage ob es irgendwas für emacs gibt ist doch eher rein rhetorisch?
<ivaldi> hm - ist es normal, dass /lib/ld-linux.so.2 ELF32 auf nen 64 bit system ist? (/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 passt)
<dadrc> ja
<ivaldi> gut
<renee> hi kennt sich hier jmd mit autokey aus?
<koegs> !frag > renee 
<kubine> renee: Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<renee> kann man mit autokey die pixel farbe eines bestimmten bereiches ermitteln und in arrays speichern
<renee> in der API-Doc find ich dazu nichts (http://autokey.sourceforge.net/apidoc/lib.scripting-module.html)
<kubine> Title: lib.scripting (at autokey.sourceforge.net)
<koegs> da empfehle ich den kontakt zu den programmierern oder diese seite: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/autokey-users
<kubine> Title: Google Groups (at groups.google.com)
<KennyShrek> hi
<KennyShrek> ich habe ein Problem mit Ubuntu , nach dem Update kann ich auf die Festplatten nicht mehr zugreiffen
<KennyShrek> Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/kenny/Voyager: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/kenny/Voyager"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: The disk contains an unclean file system (0, 0).
<KennyShrek> Metadata kept in Windows cache, refused to mount.
<KennyShrek> Failed to mount '/dev/sdb1': Operation not permitted
<KennyShrek> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<KennyShrek> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<KennyShrek> read-only with the 'ro' mount option.
<KennyShrek> kann keiner helfen?
<dadrc> Grund steht dabei.
<dadrc> Windows booten, sauber runterfahren, geht wieder.
<KennyShrek> er ist ofters neugestartet
<KennyShrek> geht immernoch nicht
<dadrc> Ja, ok, einfach gehen geht auch.
<duderino_> moin. problen: inodes voll/aufgebraucht bei einer kleinen 5GB Partition in einem virtuellen System. Kann ich die Inodes erhöhen, indem ich die Partition z.B. auf 20 GB vergrößere? (z.B. mit gParted?)
<LetoThe2nd> duderino_: denke nicht. schau lieber nach wo das problem herkommt - http://www.ivankuznetsov.com/2010/02/no-space-left-on-device-running-out-of-inodes.html
<duderino_> Danke LetoThe2nd!
<TheBrayn> hi
<dariebi> hallo leute, ich weiss ich bin wahrscheinlich im falschen channel, aber ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen. Folgendes Problem: Ich würde gerne ein Heimnetzwerk einrichten (im gesamten Haus) um alle Computer und auch Fernseher mit einem Server zu verbinden. Leider habe ich von Netzwerktechnik keine Ahnung, kann mir jemand einen Tip geben wie ich sowas von Grund auf machen kann?
<LetoThe2nd>  dariebi -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic, wie du schon so schön vermutet hast... da ist all so was erwünscht :)
<dariebi> Sorry, und danke! :-)
<duderino_> LetoThe2nd - Nachtrag: habe ich einfach mal getestet - Ergebnis, die Inodes werden auch erhöht, wenn die Partition vergrößert wird (jedenfalls mit gparted) - in meinem Test von ca 600.00 inodes bei ca 10 GB auf 1.800.000 bei ca 30GB
<LetoThe2nd> duderino_: interessant, danke für die rückmeldung.
<ubu_> hi
<ivaldi> hm, weil ich es gerade lese @ duderino_ - man muss doch eigentlich nicht die partition goresser machen - zumindest damals als ich freebsd verwendet habe (ufs) konnte man auch die anzahl der inodes definieren - wuesste eigentlich nicht warum es so was nicht auch bei ext geben sollte (jedoch hab ich ka ob es auch so ist)
<RetardusMaximus> hi
<RetardusMaximus> ich hätte gern den pfad der grub2 config
<RetardusMaximus> hatt den schnell wer im kopf?
<ppq>  /etc/default/grub
<RetardusMaximus> thx
<exoon> kann man einen wlan stick aktivieren (treiber ist installiert), obwohl ein notebook intern auch wlan hat?
<exoon> ach verdammt, jetzt sehe ich meinen Irrtum, der treiber wurde für das interne lan installiert. mist.
<k1l> eigentlich müsstest du da 2 wlan intefaces haben wenn beide laufen. 
<exoon> sitecom mit broadcom verwechselt.
<exoon> WLA-2102 der ist es, sieht schonmal machbar aus.
<exoon> "zusätzliche Treiber" zeigt mir gar nicht an, dass ich den Nvidia Treiber drauf habe, komisch
<IchGuckLive> Nabend ext4  gibt es da eie partitionsgrösenbeschränkung oder sinnvoll nur 500GB zu wählen
<IchGuckLive> ich bin immer noch auf 10.04
<ppq> keine, die für dich relevant wäre
<ppq> mach die partition so groß wie du es für richtig hälst
<IchGuckLive> ok Danke 
<p01nt3r> sehr strange. ich habe hier unter 13.04 einen ordner unter /mnt namens Backup, der meinem user gehört.  ich kann dort manuell eine festplatte mounten aber nicht aus einem script? da gibt mir der mount-befehl aus, der mount-punkt würde nicht existieren?!?
<koegs> bestimmt tippfehler oder sonst irgendwas komisches im script
<p01nt3r> lol ja, hat sich erledigt. :-)
<LupusE> hi
<st-fl> guten abend! eine frage: bei aktualisierungen sagt er immer, dass er eine source nicht finden kann, aber ich weiß nicht, was ich da aus der quellenliste löschen muss, denn es gibt diesen eintrag so gar nicht …
<st-fl> The list of software could not be downloaded. E: Error http://ppa.launchpad.net precise/main Sources
<st-fl> 404 Not Found
<st-fl> :/
<kubine> Title: Index of / (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<st-fl> aha, also?
<Nepstar1> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<k1l> das ist ein PPA das probleme macht
<k1l> die findest du mittlerweile woanders: "ls -al /etc/apt/sources.list.d"
<st-fl> … /etc/apt/sources.list: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416077/
<kubine> Title: sources.list › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> holymoly, das sind ja echt eine menge PPAs. wie gesagt gehören die eigentlich ins .d verzeichnis. dort werden die mit add-apt-repository hingepackt
<I-Punkt> dat is mal ne gescheite Sammlung von Fremdquellen...
<k1l> aber dann guck mal die links einfach durch wer von den PPA nicht mehr geht oder keine daten für precise hat
<st-fl> k1l: deins ergibt http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/416082/
<st-fl> hm! also alle, die launchpad.net enthalten?
<k1l> ach da haben wir ja nochmal welche
<st-fl> ups ;)
<apollo13> wtf
 * apollo13 hat hier genau keines, was machen manche leute
<k1l> st-fl: geh erstmal die liste aus der sources.list durch. bei denen in .d sollte er mit namen meckern
<st-fl> diese liste hab ich übrigens gestern mit einem generator gemacht, weil ich dachte, dass helfen könnte ;)
<st-fl> *das
<k1l> helfen wobei?
<st-fl> das problem zu lösen und nur noch vorhandene quellen zu haben ;D
<k1l> zeig mal nen "sudo apt-get update" im paste
<st-fl> ah, ich hab jetzt ein wenig ausgemistet. scheint das richtige rausgekickt zu haben
<st-fl> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/raw/416087/
<st-fl> problem wohl gelöst. aber ich habe noch eine andere frage: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/banshee-2-6-1-fensterprobleme/
<kubine> Title: Banshee 2.6.1 – Fensterprobleme › Programme › Forum › ubuntuusers.de (at forum.ubuntuusers.de)
<k1l> da wendest du dich am besten an das bansee team, dass das paket in dem ppa bereitstellt. 
<st-fl> (komisch, jetzt startet banshee nicht mehr O_O )
<st-fl> aber danke! :)
<k1l> öffne mal ein terminal, und starte dann von da aus banshee. da sollten dann error aufkommen
<st-fl> erstmal hab ich grad die anderen instanzen gekillt ;)
<st-fl> das ist schon etwas verrückt, jetzt scheints nicht einzufrieren?! huch
<st-fl> ah, doch.
<st-fl> moment
<st-fl> ja, da sind fehler und warnungen: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/416092/
<kubine> Title: banshee errors › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<st-fl> wie ist noch gleich der shortcode, um das im forum einzubinden? 
<k1l> k.a.
<st-fl> ok, dann wünsch ich erstmal noch einen schönen abend.
<I-Punkt> n8
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-20
<Harald523> Problem: Ich hab da grad versucht, mit Audacity einen vom SAT-Receiver aufgezeichneten Transportstream eienr Radiosendung zu importieren
<Harald523> Das dauerte ewig lange, stockte zwischendurch und ging irgendwann nicht weiter, und vor allem ist jetzt meine Systempartition fast voll
<Harald523> Ich geh davon aus, dass Audacity mir das SSD mit irgendwelchen temporären Daten oder so was zugemüllt hat, finde sie aber nicht
<Harald523> wenn ich die Eigenschaften des Dateisystems abrufe, kommt auch "einige Inhalte unleserlich", soll ich einfach mal nen Dateisystemcheck machen?
<Harald523> um GOTTES Willen
<Harald523> Ich war mir eigentlich sehr sicher, bei der letzten Neuinstallation die Systempartition absichtlich gezielt NICHT veschlüsselt zu haben
<Harald523> jetzt ist da schon wieder so ne verschlüsselte lvm2 partition drauf die fast den ganzen Speicherplatz umfasst?!
<Harald523> Ich dreh nochmal am Rad!
<LetoThe2nd> sorry, aber da kann man jetzt nicht viel beitragen so...
<LetoThe2nd> wie üblich - partitionierung prüfen, dateisysteme prüfen, du, respektive ncdu aufmerksam analysieren.
<Harald523> Wie kann ich denn dieses verschlüsselte Dateisystem prüfen wenn da im Wiki steht, dass die normale Verfahrensweise dabei "mit Vorsicht zu genießen" sei?!
<LetoThe2nd> im allgemeinen - entschlüsseln :)
<LetoThe2nd> ich hab a) den wiki artikeln weder gelesen noch beschrieben und b) halte ich mich aus gutem grund von verschlüsselung in den allerallermeisten weit fern.
<LetoThe2nd> du kannst ja einfach mal ein sudo fdisk -l in ein pastebin packen
<tuxflo> Hallo Leute! ich muss euch nochmal zwecks Dateisystem recovery befragen: Ich habe ja vorgestern mittels dd versehentlich eine falsche Partition überschrieben gehabt. Nun habe ich mittels testdick die richtige Patitionstabelle wieder schreiben können. Jetzt ist es mir möglich wieder in das "alte" System zu booten und er sagt mir das bei mounten von /home fehler aufgetreten sind (was ja auch stimmt weil ich dort ja die daten überschrieb
<tuxflo> en habe)
<tuxflo> Nun zu meiner eigentlichen frage: kann ich jetzt den vom system vorgeschlagenen weg gehen und fsck über das defekte dateisystem laufen lassen, oder zerstöre ich damit noch mehr daten?
<LetoThe2nd> zieh halt vorher ein image davon.
<koegs> !tp-smapi > bullgard4 
<kubine> bullgard4: Informationen zu TP-SMAPI finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TP-SMAPI
<glubschi-inc> #ccchh
<adkins> hallo, ich hab vor bumblebee zu installieren nach der anleitung: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee?redirect=no. Frage: Muss ich davor mit lspci meine intel graka auch erkennen?
<kubine> Title: Bumblebee › Hybrid-Grafikkarten › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<TheBrayn> lspci erkennt ja nichts, das zeigt nur an
<adkins> TheBrayn: lspci zeigt mir kein intel gpu an. sollte es das?
<k1l> kommt drauf an wie das bios eingestellt ist, bzw das als standard handhabt
<adkins> TheBrayn: hier steht zum bsp dass lspci auch intel anzeigen sollte (http://blog.linuxacademy.com/linux/ubuntu-bumblebee-optimus-and-multi-monitor-support/)
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu: Bumblebee, Optimus and Multi-Monitor Support | Linux Academy Blog (at blog.linuxacademy.com)
<adkins> k1l: mach grad ein backup, danach schau ich mal ob ich was im bios finde
<adkins> brb
<adkins> k1l: im bios lässt sich im bios dazu nichts einstellen/anzeigen
<adkins> in debian hab ich mal irgendwie glaub mit acpi_call oder so die intel anschalten können, aber weiss nicht mehr wie
<adkins> ...
<LupsiE> g'morgen
<bullgard4> LupsiE: Tach!
<LupsiE> tach bullgard4 
<glubschi-inc> welche sprache?
<glubschi-inc> ok,...lesen hilft
<glubschi-inc> bei dem release 13.04 . möchte ich mit meinen T61 den externen monitot ausgang nutzen ,...das funzt ber nicht nicht ,...hat jemand dort erfahrung?
<glubschi-inc> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup      und       sudo nvidia-settings    funktioniert nicht.
<TheInfinity> glubschi-inc: hast danach neu gestartet?
<glubschi-inc> ersteres bekomme ich "ist nciht möglich,.....datei oder verzeichniss nicht gefunden.....als felhler
<TheInfinity> glubschi-inc: verwendest du überhaupt den nvidia treiber? ;)
<glubschi-inc> was soll ich dazu sagen,.....ich habe mir das letzte release gesaugt in installiert. sonst nix
<TheInfinity> glubschi-inc: dann schau mal nach in Systemeinstellungen-> Zusätzliche Treiber" (ab Ubuntu 11.10)
<glubschi-inc> ok.....wie finde ich das raus ob selbiger installiert ist?
<glubschi-inc> warte
<glubschi-inc> o-org-x-treiber,....also einen quell offenen treiber ...es sind einige nvidia treiber vorhanden,...welchen soll ich?
<glubschi-inc> 310 teste ich mal...
<glubschi-inc> hey Theinfinity...es hat gefunzt,..aber der "Große Monitor ist jeze im Freezemode  
<TheInfinity> glubschi-inc: was auch immer der freeezemode ist ;)
<glubschi-inc> ich sehe nur den startbildschirm von meinen desktop kein irc chat oder ähnliches was zur zeit bei mir läuft......
<TheInfinity> ok, da muss ich dann passen, so tief bin ich in nvidia zeugs dann nicht drin. kann mal wer mit nvidia kenntnissen helfen? :)
<glubschi-inc> war eben mal kurz weg,....also in den standby mode gehen komischer weise wieder "beide" also fernseher und Laptop monitor
<glubschi-inc> aber beim browser und mailclient passiert nix 
<glubschi-inc> habe eben nochmal Fn und F4 lso Sleepmode getestet,...das funktioniert auch. 
<glubschi-inc> @ theinfinity  ....ziemlich abgefahren....das was aus dem laptopmonitor rausschiebe  taucht beim fernseher auf....also wie man es von winxp kennt scheint dieses ein dualtreiber zu sein und nicht das bei synchron darstelle ....was mich aber möchte 
<TheInfinity> glubschi-inc: das kannste afaik alles in den nvidia einstellungen einstellen
<TheInfinity> glubschi-inc: aber ich habe ubuntu seit jahren nur auf mehreren servern, dadurch hab ich kA mehr wie das genau ging :)
<TheBrayn> kann man das nicht einfacher mit xrandr machen?
<glubschi-inc> also klärt mich auf,....afaik? xrandr?    biitttteeee
<sdx23> !xrandr > glubschi-inc 
<kubine> glubschi-inc: Informationen zu XrandR finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/XrandR
<luky> hallo, habe mittelschweres mysql problem: ERROR 1045 (28000): Benutzer root
<luky> hätt pw schon mit diversen anleitungen zurückgesetzt aber geht nicht session hängt sich auf und ich kann sie nur noch mit kill -9 killen
<apollo13> luky: #mysql ist für mittelschwere mysql probleme da :)
<glubschi-inc> vb
<becksta> ahoi
<becksta> Ich möchte gerne die Ergebnisse eines cron Jobs (duplicity Backup) mehr Mail an ein 1und1 Postfach schicken lassen
<becksta> das Backup Script dazu habe ich bereits... was sind die Stichwörter, nach denen ich bezüglich Mailversand suchen muss? "postfix"?? genügt der schon zum blanken Versand einer Mail via 1und1 oder bedarf es da noch mehr?
<sash_> becksta: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix, dazu im Speziellen noch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Postfix#1und1-de
<kubine> Title: Postfix › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<sash_> becksta: Es empfiehlt sich aber, den ganzen Artikel zu lesen. Allein schon, weil postfix so toll ist :)
<becksta> ich werd es mal versuchen... schmalspur genügt mir... aber ich will nicht jedesmal auf den Server schauen müssen um zu prüfen, ob das Backup sauber gelaufen ist
<ubu_> hi
<ruena> Mein neu installiertes 13.04 fährt nicht herrunter
<ruena> Bei ALT-STRG-DEL kommt nur /var/run/debus/system_bus_socket file not found
<k1l> strg+alt+del gibts schon länger nicht mehr
<ruena> doch gibts in der tty1-6
<ruena> aber auch auf klick "Herunterfahren" schafft er es nicht bis herunter
<k1l> in den alten logs nachgucken warum
<ruena> wo finde ich die alten logs?
<ruena> in /var/log/syslog:
<ruena> Sep 20 22:47:54 core ntpd_intres[1396]: parent died before we finished, exiting
<ruena> Sep 20 23:10:37 core kernel: imklog 5.8.11, log source = /proc/kmsg started.
<k1l> in var/log/ und dann die alten wegrotierten logs, also .0 oder .1
<ruena> ok da schuc ich mal alle alten durch
<k1l> dmesg und syslog sind erstmal interessant. da steht was am ende passiert.
<ruena> dmesg.0 endet 3 sekunden nach boot. Da ist also leider nichts über den shutdown drin.
<ruena> und in syslog war auch nichts
<ruena> wie bringe ich upstart dazu mir zu verraten, wo er beim runterfahren hängen bleibt?
<sdx23> Schlecht. Kollege hatte afair mal manuell "Fortschrittsmeldungen" in die Skripte eingebaut, um etwas zu debuggen.
<ruena> IN welche skripte muss ich fortschittsmeldungen einbauen?
<sdx23> In die Upstart-Skripte. Und _musst _  ob du das musst,  weiß ich nicht, ich kenne das Proble mnim nicht.
<Rochvellon> sdx23> tastatur defekt?
<ruena> sdx23: dein Text enthält viele nicht lesbare zeichen
<ruena> Mein Problem: Ich versuche herauszufinden, wo Upstart beim runterfahren hängen bleibt
<bekks> Wieso denkst du, upstart bleibt hängen?
<ruena> wenn ich in per klick runterfahre, oder in tty STRG-ALT-DEL gebe, etc. kommt er nie bis runter
<ruena> Ich versuche herauszufinden wo er hängt
<k1l> trg+alt+del fährt man auch keinen rechner runter
<ruena> strg-alt-del macht reboot, reboot und herunterfahren werden beide nicht fertig
<RedNifre> Guten Abend.
<bekks> Prost
<RedNifre> Keine Ahnung, ob die Frage hier rein passt, aber woran kann es liegen, dass IntelliJ auf dem Mac korrekt den Cancel-Button links und den OK-Button rechts anzeigt, aber unter Ubuntu OK links und Cancel rechts? Das macht mich gerade verrückt.
<bekks> Watt is IntelliJ?
<RedNifre> Vor allem machen es andere plattformübergreifende Programme wie etwa Eclipse richtig, sprich die Position von Cancel und OK hält sich an den System-Standard.
<RedNifre> Eine plattformübergreifende Java-IDE, die unter Ubuntu die Buttons falsch anordnet.
<bekks> Erster Tip: Java-Version.
<RedNifre> Habe ich gerade auf Oracle Java 7 umgestellt, hat nichts geholfen. Aber Eclipse macht es ja auch die ganze Zeit schon richtig.
<bekks> Auch Eclipse unter Ubuntu?
<RedNifre> Ich meine schon... grad nochmal nachgucken...
<bekks> Und welche Eclipse-Version? :)
<RedNifre> Hmpf, Eclipse startet nicht mehr, seit ich Oracle Java 7 installiert habe.
<bekks> Chrchrchr. :D Das war klar, ja.
<bekks> Vergiss Java 7 wenn du keinen zwingenden Grund hast es zu benutzen.
<RedNifre> Mir irgendwie nicht.
<RedNifre> Warum ist es eigentlich so ein komischer Prozess, Oracle-Java zu nutzen?
<bekks> Und bei Java 6, nutze Oracle Java, in der Version 1.6.0_45 - an die .51 wirst du wohl nicht herankommen.
<RedNifre> Na gut, mal Oracle Java 6 probieren...
<RedNifre> Warum ist Oracle Java zu installieren eigentlich so ein komischer Prozess?
<bekks> Das liegt daran, dass Oracle spontan etwas dagegen hatte, einfach so genutzt zu werden. Sie möchten, dass du es manuell herunterlädst und installierst.
<bekks> Als Java noch bei Sun war, war das kein so großer Akt.
<bekks> !java | RedNifre 
<bekks> !java > RedNifre 
<kubine> RedNifre: Informationen zu Java finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Java
<bekks> In dem Link steht das auch.
<RedNifre> Ein Hoch auf Oracle, die beste Firma der Welt!
<bekks> Die sind schon verdammt gut - und genau deswegen können sie es sich erlauben verdammt "eigen" zu sein.
<bekks> Nicht umsonst ist Oracle Java 6 ja die Java Reference Implementation für 1.6, und jeder Hersteller hält sich einfach dran.
<RedNifre> ...und im jdk ist irgendwo notiert, dass der cancel-button unter Ubuntu nach links gehört oder wie?
<RedNifre> Mir ist nicht so ganz klar, wie so ein Standard überhaupt kommuniziert wird.
<RedNifre> Naja, verdammt gut... um deren JDK herunter zu laden muss ich mich registrieren, das klappt zwar, ergibt aber dauernd "Systemfehler"...
<bekks> Muss man nicht.
<bekks> Lies mal den Artikel den kubine dir verlinkt hat.
<bekks> Es gibt auch ein PPA für Java.
<RedNifre> Mach ich ja... da wird Java 7 empfohlen, nicht 6, wie du empfohlen hast!?
<bekks> Ich weiß aus Erfahrung, dass bei weitem nicht alle Java Applikationen mit Java 7 laufen.
<RedNifre> aber zum ursprünglichen Problem... du vermutest also, dass Java 7 dafür sorgt, dass in IntelliJ die Buttons falsch rum angeordnet sind... warum waren sie dann in Eclipse richtig rum?
<bekks> Du sagtest, dass Eclipse mit Java 7 nicht funktioniert.
<RedNifre> ja, aber mit openjdk waren ja die buttons richtig angeordnet... und in intellij nicht, deswegen bin ich etwas skeptisch.
<RedNifre> mir geht's ja eigentlich um intellij, weil das für mich eclipse ersetzen soll.
<bekks> Ursache: IntelliJ arbeitet nicht sauber mit Java 7.
<RedNifre> Mh, einen Versuch ist es wert.
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-21
<RedNifre> so, java -version meint jetzt ich hätte java 6, eclipse crasht immer noch und android studio (intellij) ist immer noch verdreht.
<RedNifre> muss man vielleicht noch neu starten, oder irgendwas tun, was nicht in der anleitung steht?
<RedNifre> ominöse java homes einstellen oder so?
<Rochvellon> vllt mal die profile sichern und löschen und dann starten?
<bekks> Java 7 deinstallieren.
<bekks> Alles, JDK, JRE, 32Bit, 64Bit.
<RedNifre> Den Punkt mit den Profilen verstehe ich nicht und Java7 ist nur ein entpacktes tar.gz in meinem home? (Hatte die Oracle-Anleitung befolgt)
<bekks> Es kann durchaus sein, dass du dir dein Eclipse-Profil zerschossen hast.
<RedNifre> Das wäre nicht so wahnsinnig tragisch, da ich auf diesem Rechner keine aktiven Eclipse-Projekte mehr habe. Der wichtige Kram ist auf einem anderen Computer, weil ich genau solche Komplikationen erwartet habe.
<RedNifre> Aktuelles Ziel ist eigentlich nur ein vernünftig laufendes Android Studio, aber ich glaube ich gebe auf und schaue mal, was Bug-Reports ergeben.
<RedNifre> Aber vielen Dank für eure Hilfe. Gute Nacht!
 * bekks würde ja weiterhin Eclipse nutzen.
<RedNifre> Für Java-Entwicklung hast du wohl recht, für Android wird vermutlich Android Studio (IntelliJ) der Standard. Naja, abwarten...
<bekks> Achja, es sollte schon so viel durch Android zum Standard werden...
<LupusE> g'morgen
<ari-tczew> moin
<Latinum> Hiho
<Latinum> Kurze Frage wie bring ich die Kiste am einfachsten dazu das sie mir sämtlichen Verkehr über eine OpenVPN Schnittstelle leitet?
<Latinum> Sprich ich will eigentlich nichts weiter als das alle im Netz sich befindenden Rechner via DHCP die Ubuntu Kiste als Gateway nutzen.
<apollo13> was hat gateway mit openvpn zu tun?!
<apollo13> set halt einfach die "Ubuntu Kiste" als gateway via dhcp options
<apollo13> setz*
<Latinum> ja und wie sag ich der Kiste das sie sämtlichen Traffic der reinkommt auch über die vpn verbindung routet?
<Latinum> also alles was internet anbelangt
<apollo13> default route?
<Latinum> ...
<Latinum> geht das etwas ausführlicher?
<apollo13> setz die default route auf die kiste auf der anderen seite des vpns
<apollo13> dann ip forwarding überall wo gebraucht aktivieren und mit tcpdump schaun was es tut
<Latinum> Wahrscheinlich drück ich mir schlecht aus. Also alle im LAN sich befindenden Rechner soll als Gateway die Ubuntu Kiste bekommen. Die Ubuntu Kiste schickt dann allen in Internet gehenden Traffic über eine VPN Verbindung. Damit können dann alle in Ruhe "anonym" surfen.
<Latinum> *mich
<Latinum> reicht es wenn ich einfach ip-forwading aktiviere (sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1)
<Latinum> sorry für die n00b fragen
<bekks> Kannst Du deine Frage in einem Satz wiederholen?
<Latinum> Welche?
<Latinum> Ob IP-Forwarding reicht um den den gesamten Internetverkehr der durchs LAN an den Ubuntu Rechner gesendet wird über die VPN Schnittstelle zu leiten?
<Latinum> Ich weiß nicht ob ich dir das zu unhöflich formuliert habe.
<apollo13> nein wird nicht reichen
<apollo13> du musst wahrscheinlich auf der ubuntu kiste die routen anpassen und am tunnelendpunkt masqueraden
<Latinum> Also der VPN Server ist ein gemieteter Zugang
<Latinum> die Verbindung zu diesem Server hab ich bereits aufgebaut
<Rothaarig3> hallo ich habe eine frage zu  KDE/Ubuntu 12.04.2LTS,  ich habe ein usb kopfhoerer von Logitech und will mir ein Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Go! Pro, USB fuer 3.5mm stereo kopfhoerer kaufen, wird es angezeigt unter dem soundmenue als gast am laptop ?
<apollo13> Rothaarig3: hum, wie sollen wir das wissen?
<Rothaarig3> k.A
<apollo13> aber bei hardware gilt tendentiell, je neuer dein system desto mehr chancen hast du
<Rothaarig3> naja das usb dingens ist schon aelter, durfte wohl funktionieren, allerdings hab ich einen bugreport gesehen
<Latinum> Sprich IPTables oder?
<Rothaarig3> bug 1012031
<Rothaarig3> also auf gut glueck kaufen ?
<apollo13> Latinum: also wenn der zugang gemietet ist und die das richtig (tm) gemacht haben könnte einfach ip forward aktivieren reichen
<Latinum> pp
<Latinum> ist anbieter
<Latinum> ok werd es gleich ausprobieren.
<Rothaarig3> giebt es emphehlungen zu usb sound devices ?
<apollo13> also ich hatte mit logitech dingern relativ gute erfahrungen
<Rothaarig3> ja ein logitech kopfhoerer den hab ich vor mir liegen, im sound menue kann ich das einstellen auch als gast benutzer
<Latinum> also sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1 reicht leider nicht aus
<Latinum> hm
<Rothaarig3> bei geizhals ist kein usb sound von logitech das ich benutzen kann
<Rothaarig3> brauche ein 3.5mm eingang
<Rothaarig3> ich frage auch deswegen, weil im soundmenue ich keine 3.5mm aktivieren kann auf diesem laptop
<p01nt3r> moin! ist ndiswrapper aus den repos von 13.04 bereits gefixt worden? (quelle: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/NdisWrapper bzw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/1023645)?
<kubine> Title: NdisWrapper › WLAN › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<apollo13> p01nt3r: steht doch eh in deinem link dort
<Rothaarig3> http://freebsd-image-gallery.netcode.pl/?gallery=FreeBSD-vs-Linux
<kubine> Title: FreeBSD Image Gallery FreeBSD vs. Linux (at freebsd-image-gallery.netcode.pl)
<apollo13> (also der status)
<p01nt3r> falls net, wo finde ich dieses gefixte ppa?
<apollo13> p01nt3r: du bist echt zu faul die von dir selbst verlinkten artikeln zu lesen was?
<Latinum> apollo13: also ip forwarding hat leider nicht ausgereicht...
<Latinum> hast du noch eine idee
<Latinum> muss ich ich jetzt über iptables noch etwas einstellen?
<apollo13> wie gesagt, default routen setzen und falls nötig masqueraden, was genau nötig ist weiß ich nicht, da ich den anbieter sowie dein netzwerk nicht kenne
<apollo13> schau doch einfach mal mit tcpdump wie der traffic läuft und wohin und mit welchen ips etc…
<Latinum> ok
<p01nt3r> apollo13, danke für die blumen, aber ich sehe den link zum ppa schlicht und einfach nicht.
<p01nt3r> und zwischen "überlesen" und "zu faul sein" ist immer noch ein unterschied...
<apollo13> dann such halt nach ppa auf den seiten…
<Latinum> apollo13: man sollte auch tun0 angeben bei den iptables und nicht eth0... man bin ich doof
<Latinum> jetzt gehts
<Latinum> ;)
<apollo13> k
<apollo13> was hast gemacht masqueraded?
<Latinum> jap
<Latinum> ip forwarding und masquerad
<apollo13> joah, dein anbieter weiß ja dein netz nicht…
<apollo13> er kennt nur die vpn ips
<Latinum> wie meinst du das jetzt ^^ via masquerad wird ja das eigene lan abgeschirmt
<Latinum> das hab ich schon richtig verstanden oder?
<apollo13> ja, aber davor bekam dein anbieter die lan ip und hat die ziemlich sicher einfach verworfen
<Latinum> die commands muss ich mir jetzt in ein script packen... weil nach dem restart ist alles weg ne?
<apollo13> ja
<Latinum> danke für leitende wegbegleitung ^^
<Latinum> :D
<Latinum> Also diese "recordfail" Funktion in Grub2 ist mal derber Mist.
<jokrebel> Latinum: Aha? Wie meinst Du das? Und was hat das mit einer Ubuntu-Support-Frage zu tun?
<Latinum> War nur ne Nebenbemerkung... zum vohergegangenen... Naja läuft der Ubuntu Server im Headless Modus einer VM ist das sehr störend, wenn man erst Enter zum botten drücken muss.
<Latinum> *booten
<Latinum> falls die Maschine "einfach" ausgeschalten wird.
<apollo13> Latinum: fällt wohl unter ss kein mitleid, warum schaltest du dass denn ein?
<Latinum> Die Funktion ist standardmässig aktiv.
<jokrebel> Latinum: Das lässt sich IIRC theoretisch auch in der Configuration abschalten.
<jokrebel> Latinum: Nur weil es in der Stanard-konfiguration (weil es die meisten _so_ brauchen) an ist, ist die Aussage "derber Mist" erst mal fehl am Platz würd ich sagen.
<jokrebel> +d
<Latinum> Ich finde das die Funktion unter Ubuntu Server fehl am Platz ist.
<jokrebel> Latinum: Nur weil _Du_ grade meinst es anders zu brauchen…
<apollo13> Latinum: why? die funktion wird ja nur aktiviert wenn was schief geht
<apollo13> und __dann__ will man das ja
<Toy> hat schon wer erfahrung mot ksplice gemacht?
<Toy> *mit
<apollo13> Latinum: fwiw ich finde den default so gut; abgesehen davon kannst das mit ner simplen variable in /etc/default umstellen auf was du willst
<Latinum> Ich habs in der /etc/grub.d/00_header deaktiviert
<apollo13> lol
<apollo13> warum spielen leute immer in dateien rum die nicht dafür da sind
<apollo13> GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=1 in /etc/default/grub und gut ist
<Rochvellon> also hier startet der 12.04 server einwandfrei im headless-modus
<apollo13> Rochvellon: tut er ja auch, sein problem tritt ja nur auf nachdem er seinen server putt gemacht hat :þ
<jokrebel> Latinum: Was apollo13 sagt, vor allem wenn Du es dauerhaft willst. 
<Latinum> Ich dachte in dieser Dateie wäre es gerade eben dauerhaft o.O
<Rochvellon> ja, es ist dauerhaft, bis eine neue version installiert wird, die die configs etc. austauscht.
<Latinum> ok dann werd ich das revidieren müssen und es anders machen
<Latinum> halte es aber trotzdem für überflüssig... man kann es ja auch auf 30 sek stellen... aber ganz den boot verhindern, ich seh den sinn nicht
<ring0> !grub_2_konfiguration > Latinum 
<kubine> Latinum: Informationen zu GRUB_2/Konfiguration finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration
<ring0> könnte interessant sein ;)
<Rochvellon> Latinum> wenn das kommt, wurden fehler unter ubuntu festgestellt, die gelöst werden sollten
<Latinum> Werds mir durchlesen. :D
<apollo13> Latinum: ich will fehler beheben, nicht einfach drüber hinweg booten
<jokrebel> apollo13: Fehler beheben ist doch was für Weicheier solang das System noch irgendwie vor sich hin eiert <g> *duck&run* [/OT]
<Latinum> :D so war das ja nicht gemeint von mir... nur ich wunder mich warum die kiste nicht hochkommt... bis man als n00b da drauf kommt... ^^
<jokrebel> Latinum: "n00b"'s (allein die schreibweise outet Dich eher als Nerd) würden gar nicht auf die Idee kommen einen Computer ohne Monitor betreiben zu wollen/können…
<johann_> Bin Ubuntu-Anfäger. Frage: Ist es üblich, mit Ubuntu ein Virenschutzprogramm zu verwenden? Wenn ja, welche sind bevorzugt im Einsatz?
<ring0> johann_, brauchst eigentlich kein antivirus client für linux. könnte nur interessant sein, wenn du daten an windows pcs weiterreichst, z.b. weil du einen mail-server betreibst
<ring0> !virenscanner > johann_ 
<kubine> johann_: Informationen zu Virenscanner finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virenscanner
<ring0> clamav ist recht weit verbreitet
<johann_> Wenn ich z. B. Mails mit Thunderbird an einen Windows-PC User schicke, wäre das ein Grund für einen Virenschutz?
<ring0> nicht wirklich
<Rochvellon> joa, nur bedenke, selbst wenn du 10 antivirenprogramme hast und darüber jagst, so ist das kein garant dafür, dass die gescannten daten auch tatsächlich virenfrei sind.
<Rochvellon> insbesondere, wenn die signatur noch nicht bekannt ist
<johann_> Ich verwende parallel zu Ubuntu Windows und verwende dort einen Virenschutz. Möchte vermeiden, dass über Ubuntu ohne Virenschutz mein Windows-System infiziert wird. Oder ist tatsächlich mit einem Unix-Betriebssystem ein Virenschutz in der Praxis kein Thema?
<_moep_> du meinst nen GNU/Linux :D aber es trifft sicher auch für die meisten FLOSS Unixderivate zu
<_moep_> das du keinen virenschutz brauchst
<ring0> johann_, hast du mal in den link reingeschaut?
<_moep_> das wäre ja arbeit
<johann_> ring0: Ja ich habe schon vor einigen Tagen über Virenschutz in Ubuntu nachgelesen. Aber ich möchte eigentlich wissen, ob es in der Ubuntu-Welt üblich ist, einen Virenschutz zu verwenden. 
<ring0> johann_, hast du den link gelesen, den ich gepostet hab?
<johann_> ring0: Wenn du Clamav meinst, ja habe schon darüber gelesen. Aber welchen Link genau meinst Du?
<ring0> !virenscanner > johann_ 
<kubine> johann_: Informationen zu Virenscanner finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Virenscanner
<johann_> kubine: Danke, diesen Link und die Doku dazu kenne ich schon.
<johann_> ring0: ich verstehe deine Angabe nicht. Ist das ein Link?
<ring0> johann_, kubine, ist ein bot und hat nur auf !virenscanner > johann reagiert ;)
<johann_> ring0: Verwendest du oder deine Ubuntu-Freunde einen Virenscanner?
<ring0> nein
<Rochvellon> wichtig ist eigentlich, dass bspw. serverdienste von außen nicht erreichbar sind bzw. die serverdienste entsprechend eingerichtet und auf dem laufenden stand gehalten werden. und wenn man dann noch mit bedacht im internet surft und nicht alles anklickt, was nicht bei 3 auf den bäumen ist und nicht daten aus dubiosen quellen herunterlädt, dann ist dass schon ein großteil der miete selbst unter w
<Rochvellon> indows
<Rochvellon> s/dass/das/
<johann_> Rochvellon: Ich bin nur Privatanwender mit einem PC, welche Server meinst du genau?
<ring0> wie gesagt und wie es im wiki steht, ist ein virenscanner nicht nötig, soweit du keinen mailserver oder dateiserver betreibst
<ring0> wenn du einen nutzt, schützt das eher andere als dich selbst unter linux
<Rochvellon> bspw. den nachrichtendienst unter windows, zumindest in alten versionen von windows war er so eingerichtet, dass _jeder_ auf diesen serverdienst zugreifen und dir nachrichten schicken konnte
<ring0> johann_, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ClamAV#Warum-ein-Virenscanner-fuer-Linux
<kubine> Title: ClamAV › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<johann_> ring0: ok, werde dort nochmals nachlesen. Vielen Dank
<ring0> wenn es dich beruhigt, kannst du ja gerne clamav installieren. schadet ja auch nicht :)
<ring0> johann_, das könnte auch interessant sein. da sind viele wichtige artikel verlinkt: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Erste_Schritte
<kubine> Title: Erste Schritte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<johann_> ring0: Habe gerade nochmals unter Clamav nachgelesen. Interessanterweise wird Clamav empfohlen, wenn es um heruntergeladene Dokumente bzw. Dateien geht, die an Windows "weitergereicht" werden. Das finde ich nicht sehr logisch. Oder wird damit gesamt, dass sich der in einer verseuchten Datei befindliche Virus eben im Ubuntusystem bzw. auf dem ganzen PC nicht ausbreiten kann?
<ring0> der windows-virus interessiert linux erstmal gar nicht. wenn du die datei natürlich unter windows ausführst und du dort keinen virenscanner hast, wird er aktiv
<johann_> ok
<ring0> wobei natürlich nicht garantiert ist, wie Rochvellon vorhin schon sagte, dass der virenscanner dann auch den virus findet
<johann_> ring0: ein letztes Beispiel: Ich lade mit Thunderbird-Mail eine Mail mit Dateianhängen herunter und schicke diese Mail an einen Windows-Anwender weiter. Thunderbird macht wahrscheinlich keine Virusprüfung (im Gegensatz zu Windows-Mailsystemen) und damit würde ich tatsächlich eine ungeprüfte Datei weiterleiten.
<ring0> wenn du thunderbird entsprechend einrichtest, macht es auch unter linux eine virenprüfung. da gibt es keinen unterschied zwischen windows und linux.
<johann_> d. h., thunderbird enthält grundsätzlich einen virenschutz, den man aktivieren kann?
<ring0> der virenschutz ist clamav zum beispiel
<Rochvellon> und für den privatverbraucher reicht mmn insbesondere für windows-netzwerke ein (dsl-)router mit aktivierter NAT-funktionalität mit deaktiviertem uPNP (so dass programme keine portfreigaben anfordern können) in der regel aus
<johann_> Rochvellon: Das ist mir fachlich zu hoch. Trotzdem vielen Dank
<Rochvellon> um angriffe aus dem netz abzuwehren
<johann_> Für das Weiterleiten von Mails (mit Anhängen von Windows-Usern empfangen) an andere Windows-User scheint mir das Argument, dass unter Unix Desktop Anwendern kein Virenschutz gebraucht wird, nicht sehr überzeugend.
<ring0> realität ist, dass der linux nutzer selbst von viren nicht betroffen ist. leitet er mails mit dubiosen anhängen weiter, sollte er wissen, was er da weiterleitet oder es entsprechend vorher scannen
<johann_> ring0: Ich nehme an, du bekommst ebenfalls von Windows-Anwendern Mails mit Anhängen und leitest diese gelegentlich an Windows-User weiter. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, machst du das aber ohne Virenscan
<ring0> falsch, ich bekomme keine mails mit anhängen hier
<johann_> ring0: Ich bin überrascht, dass du unter Ubuntu ohne Mailsysem arbeitest, oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
<johann_> vielen dank jedenfalls für die Informationen
<ring0> wenn du dir da solche gedanken machst, richtige doch einfach clamav für thunderbird ein: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningEmail z.b.
<kubine> Title: ScanningEmail - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<mcnesium> ich versuche gerade, den einen lüfter im gerät auszuschalten
<mcnesium> habe das paket fancontrol installiert
<mcnesium> sensors sagt ua:
<mcnesium> fan1:        3431 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 2)
<mcnesium> fan2:        6619 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 2)
<mcnesium> heißt, es erkennt beide lüfter
<mcnesium> laut http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/L%C3%BCftersteuerung sollte ich jetz mit pwmconfig weitermachen
<kubine> Title: Lüftersteuerung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<mcnesium> aber pwmconfig gibts nicht…
<mcnesium> env: pwmconfig: No such file or directory
<mcnesium> was ist da los, jemand ne idee?
<Rochvellon> mcnesium> das paket fancontrol hat pwmconfig
<shpank> hallo, ich hab folgendes problem: beim apt-get dist-upgrade
<shpank>  Fehler beim Anlegen des symbolischen Links »./usr/src/linux-headers-3.2.0-53-generic/include/linux/consolemap.h«: No space left on device
<shpank> Es wurde kein Apport-Bericht verfasst, da die Fehlermeldung auf einen Fehler wegen voller Festplatte hindeutet
<shpank> aber ich hab definitiv platz auf der platte
<shpank> woran kann das liegen?=
<Rochvellon> shpank> hast du mal den mülleimer - auch von root, wenn du über grafische Programme wie nautilus gelöscht hast - geleert? hast du mal 'apt-get clean'?
<Rochvellon> + ausprobiert
<shpank> Rochvellon: auf der platte war noch platz. for the record: geholfen hat, die kaputten pakete einfach zu entfernen und anschließend ein update und dist-upgrade auszuführen
<shpank> man sollte halt in der zwischenzeit nicht rebooten
<shpank> das könnte ins auge gehen :)
<tokam> Hi ich habe das Problem, das mein Eclipse unter Ubuntu den Hotkey Ctrl+Space nicht empfängt. Wie finde ich heraus, wo der Key abgefangen wird?
<tokam> Habe schon mit dconf nachgeschaut unter: gnome -> desktop -> wm -> keybindings 
<tokam> und unter: org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.media-keys.custom-keybindings
#ubuntu-de 2013-09-22
<BlackMage> wie lange dauerts eine 400 GB fat32 partition in ntfs zu konvertieren?
<jokrebel> Du meinst einfach nur umpartitionieren?
<BlackMage> ja, aber die Daten sollen da bleiben
<BlackMage> @jokrebel
<jokrebel> BlackMage: Hat zwar wohl wenig bis nichts mit Ubuntu zu tun aber die Suchmaschine findet da einiges dazu: http://computer.wer-weiss-was.de/festplatten/externe_festpaltte_von_fat32_zu_ntfs_konvertieren-5773782.html oder http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110323152612AAPECZ7 und http://de.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080514135422AA1LkRP
<kubine> Title: Externe Festpaltte von FAT32 zu NTFS konvertieren (at computer.wer-weiss-was.de)
<dodo4444> guten morgen, ich habe unter ubuntu 12.10 meinen drucker im netzwerk freigegeben. nun möchte ich von einem anderen ubuntu 12.10 über diesen drucker drucken.
<dodo4444> wie füge ich diesen drucker nun hinzu bzw. wie drucke ich über diesen? unter "Drucker → hinzufügen → Netzwerkdrucker" weiß ich nicht was ich auswählen soll
<dodo4444> im ubuntuusers wiki konnte ich keine genauen infos dazu finden
<jokrebel> dodo4444: Drucker hinzufügen -Netzwerkdrucker -> Netzwerkdrucker finden - klappt nicht?
<dodo4444> jokrebel: nein leider nicht. "an der angegebenen adressse wurde kein drucker gefunden". allerdings habe ich auch nichts eingegeben, weil ich nicht weiß was ich bei "Host" eintragen soll
<jokrebel> na die IP des Netzwerkdruckers ;-)
<dodo4444> wie finde ich diese heraus?
<jokrebel> Ist das ein Drucker mit eigener LAN/WLAN-Schnittstelle? Ober einfach ein Drucker per USB/parallel an nem PC der im Netzwerk hängt.
<dodo4444> er hängt per usb an einem ubuntu 12.10 pc
<jokrebel> dodo4444: Vielleicht mal über CUPS direkt versuchen? http://www.321tux.de/2010/10/usb-drucker-im-netzwerk-freigeben/ sieht ganz brauchbar aus.
<kubine> Title: USB-Drucker im Netzwerk freigeben | 321tux.de (at www.321tux.de)
<dodo4444> danke, ja das habe ich auch schon gelesen, wollte es aber noch nicht direkt mit CUPS versuche, da ich gehofft habe dass es doch noch irgendwie einfacher geht und ich nur irgendwtwas übersehen habe
<dodo4444> ich werde es mal versuchen
<jokrebel> dodo4444: bei …finden die interne IP Deines PC eintragen.
<jokrebel> dodo4444: Und? Hat es geklappt?
<dodo4444> jokrebel: ja, nach einem neustart wurde der drucker auf einmal von beginn an angezeigt
<dodo4444> bzw. der ubuntu-pc an dem der drucker hängt wird unter "netzwerkdrucker" angezeigt
<jokrebel> na prima
<dodo4444> ja, problem von selbst gelöst
<dodo4444> danke aber für die hilfe!
<kraut> moin
<kraut> ich hab ein komisches problem. fenster die maximiert werden, haben keinen fenster-rahmen mehr. wenn sie tatsächlich maximiert wären, würde ich das auch klasse finden. nur werden diese nicht vollständig maximiert und haben dann keinen rahmen mehr zum ziehen.
<kraut> insbesondere "Ausführen" über alt+f2 hat das problem. kleines fenster mittig/mittig, aber hat keinerlei fenster funktionen mehr.
<kraut> habe schon ~/.cache und ~/.config gelöscht
<kraut> nun bin ich ratlos, jemand eine idee?
<jokrebel> dodo4444: Gerne
<jokrebel> kraut: Auch nach neustart?
<celal> hi @ all
<celal> ich hab son kleines problem beim login ich muß dazu sagen das ich absoluter newbie bin 
<celal> ich kann mich im login screen von unity nicht einloggen der bildschirm wird einmal kurz schwarz und dann bin ich wieder im login screen kann mich nur als guest anmelden
<celal> kann mir jemand helfen? ich hab keine ahnung was ich tun soll oder woran es liegt
<dandy_> hi @ all
<dandy_> ich hab ein problem jemand lust und zeit mir zu helfen? bin absoluter newbie mein problem ist folgendes im login screen von unity gebe ich das passwort ein der bildschirmwird kurz dunkel und dann bin ich wieder im loginscreen ,als guest kann ich mich einlogen 
<dadrc> dandy_, wenn du ctrl-alt-f2 drückst, kannst du dich da einloggen?
<dandy__> sorry bin grade rausgeflogen 
<dandy__> strg alt f1 kann ich mich einloggen nur in der gui nicht 
<dandy__> hm ich hab ein problem mich bei unity einzu loggen der bildschirm wird kurz dunkel und dann bin ich wieder beim login screen 
<dandy__> als guest komm ich rein aber nicht als user
<dandy__> jemand ne idee was ich tun könnte?
<bekks> In die Logs gucken.
<dandy__> bekks bin absoluter newbie 
<dandy__> wie guck ich in die loggs?
<bekks> In dem Duch dich mit strg-alt-f1 einloggst, und dir mit einem Texteditor (z.B. nano) die Logs (z.B. /var/log/Xorg.0.log) ansiehst.
<dandy__> würde str alt t auch gehen ?
<apollo13> xsession-errors würde auch vernünftig klingen oder? xserver rennt ja grundsätzlich wenn der login kommt^^
<bekks> dandy__: Du sagtest, du kannnst dich nicht einloggen.
<bekks> apollo13: Ja.
<PBeck> wird doch wohl eher ein problem mit den einstellungen im homeverzeichnis sein?
<dadrc> .xession-errors, würd ich sagen
<PBeck> dandy__: lief es davor schonmal?
<PBeck> dandy__: was hast du geändert?
<dadrc> Tippe auf kaputte .Xauthority.
<dadrc> Oder .ICEAuth
<ScholliHempel> Hi, wenn ich versuche Wings3D zu installieren, friert der Softwaremanager ein. Warum?
<PBeck> dandy__: oder in .gnome?
<dandy__> hmm es lief bestimmt 2-3 monate flüßig ohne probleme ich komme weder in gnome noch in unity rein nur als guest ist das möglich und per shell gehts auch 
<PBeck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/285779/after-upgrading-to-13-04-unity-interface-is-not-showing
<kubine> Title: upgrade - After upgrading to 13.04 Unity interface is not showing - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<PBeck> dandy__: update gemacht?
<PBeck> hum falscher link - betrifft doch nicht das problem
<dandy__> update nicht das ich wuesste 
<PBeck> http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop dadrc das sieht nach deinem hinweis aus
<kubine> Title: xorg - Ubuntu gets stuck in a Login Loop - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<PBeck> dandy__: hast du nichts verändert am system?
<PBeck> dandy__: hast du im loginmanager auch ubuntu ausgewählt?
<dandy__> natürlich hab ich im login manager ubuntu ausgewählt wie gesagt ich habe so nichts verändert
<stevie77de> Noscroll
<manuel> Hi, Wie kann ich Kubuntu zu ubuntu machen?
<dodo4444> hey, mit einem sane-server möchte ich über einen ubuntu 12.10 rechner meinen scanner für einen anderen ubuntu 12.10 rechner freigeben.
<dodo4444> dazu trage ich dessen IP (also die IP des clienten) in meine /etc/sane.d/saned.conf ein → das funktioniert wenn ich die genaue IP verwende.
<dodo4444> im ubuntuusers wiki steht: 192.168.0.0/24       # Alle Rechner mit Adressen 192.168.0.1 bis 192.168.0.254
<dodo4444> leider funktioniert das bei mir nicht. ich muss immer die genaue adresse (192.168.0.0/28) eintragen. woran kann das liegen?
<dadrc> 192.168.0.0/28? Das ist bestimmt keine "genaue Adresse".
<dodo4444> 192.168.178.28 meinte ich, sorry
<dadrc> manuel, ubuntu-desktop installieren, danach kubuntu-desktop deinstallieren, wenn du KDE loswerden willst.
<dodo4444>  192.168.0.0/24 → so würde ichs gerne eintragen. funktioniert aber nur mit 192.168.178.28
<apollo13> das ist klar
<apollo13> weil 192.168.0.0/24 ein ganz anderesy netz als 192.168.178.28 ist
<dodo4444> 192.168.178.28 sollte ja mit 192.168.0.0/24 abgedeckt sein, wenn ich das richtig vertanden habe
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> ipcalc 192.168.0.0/24
<apollo13> in der console eingeben und ergebnis anschauen und nachdenken ;)
<manuel> Kubuntu-desktop habe ich schon installiert und trotzdem wird Kubuntu gezeigt.
<bekks> Wenn du es installierst, ist es doch normal, dass es angezeigt wird?
<dodo4444> apollo13: ich kenn mich da zu wenig aus, als dass das ergebnis mir was sagen würde
<manuel> Kubuntu wir angezeigt wenn ich den pc hoch und runterfahre. Ich hatte ubuntu installiert und kubuntu gestern drauf installiert. jetzt will ich das wieder loswerden. Und sorry für die fehlende informationen
<apollo13> dodo4444: ach komm, HostMin und HostMax wird dir wohl was sagen
<bekks> manuel: Definiere "loswerden". Was genau stört dich?
<manuel> Ich möchte das mein pc beim hoch und runterfahren nicht kubuntu sondern ubuntu anzeigt und eben nicht der Kubuntu anmeldeschirm angezeigt wird. und ich hatte mich vorhin verschrieben. ich hatte schon den kubuntu-desktop über das terminal deinstalliert
<dodo4444> apollo13:  deckt 192.168.172.0/24 ab was ich möchte?
<apollo13> dodo4444: was sagt denn ipcalc?
<dadrc> manuel, wie hast du denn Kubuntu installiert und deinstalliert?
<dodo4444> müsste passen, oder?
<dodo4444> 192.168.178.28 liegt ja zwischen dem min und dem max
<manuel> über die konsole und wie es über ubuntuusers eim kde plasma gezeigt wird. und installiert habe ich die ganzen paket mit remove
<dadrc> Jep.
<apollo13> dodo4444: ja
<manuel> über konsole
<dadrc> manuel, nach dem deinstallieren ein apt-get autoremove gemacht?
<manuel> ja der ging aber nicht richtig.
<bekks> 192.168.172.0/24 deckt nicht 192.168.178.28 b.
<apollo13> oh lol
<apollo13> so genau hab ich gar nicht geschaut
<apollo13> ich hab nur 17irgendwas, passt ;)
<dadrc> #
<manuel> dadrc: hab autoremove gemacht und apäter von hand die restlichen pakete deinstalliert. über konsole und jetzt habe ich autoremove nochmal gemacht und da war alles in ordnung
<dadrc> manuel, und trotzdem hast du noch einen Kubuntu-Splash beim Booten?
<manuel> ja
<manuel> soll ich mal das ganze per purge versuchen
<apollo13> nach plymouth und kubuntu suchen
<dadrc> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Plymouth ← mit der Anleitung da ändern
<kubine> Title: Plymouth › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<dodo4444> hatte mich auch vertippt,
<dodo4444> 192.168.178.0/24 ist jetzt eingetragen und funktioniert
<dodo4444> besten dank für die hilfe!
<manuel> wenn ich mal apt-get clean eingebe wird den der irc auch gelöscht
<dadrc> Nö, apt-get clean löscht nur den Paketcache
<manuel> ich werd mal meinen computer neu starten. vielleicht hatt sich was geändert
<bekks> -.-
<apollo13> och ein paar apt-get purge kommt der eh nimmer hoch
<manuel> so bin wieder zurück und es hat sich nichts geändert
<bekks> Was sollte sich auch durch einen Reboot ändern.
<manuel> es hätzte sich was ändfern können
<PBeck> dandy__: schon die threads durchgelesen und probiert?
<manuel> welche threads
<PBeck> dandy__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/223501/ubuntu-gets-stuck-in-a-login-loop
<kubine> Title: xorg - Ubuntu gets stuck in a Login Loop - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<bekks> manuel: Es hätte sich nichts ändern können. Das ist kein Windows. :)
<dandy__> ja pbeck klappt nicht 
<PBeck> dandy__: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<PBeck> dandy__: tail -f /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<PBeck> steht da was drin?
<PBeck> mit strg +c kommst wieder ins terminal
<dandy__> pbeck
<dandy__>   2580.640] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch [  2580.640] (II) intel(0): switch to mode 1366x768 on crtc 3 (pipe 0) [  2580.648] (II) intel(0): EDID vendor "SEC", prod id 13898 [  2580.649] (II) intel(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines: [  2580.649] (II) intel(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   70.70  1366 1414 1446 1486  768 770 775 792 -hsync -vsync (47.6 kHz eP) [  2581.253] (--) synaptics: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPa
<PBeck> dandy__: sudo chown username:username .Xauthority
<PBeck> das hast schon gemacht?
<dandy__> nein
<PBeck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2087379&p=12402235#post12402235 hast du sudo mit gedit oder irgendwas genutzt?
<kubine> Title: [ubuntu] Login loops back to login screen (12.10) (at ubuntuforums.org)
<PBeck> dandy__: dann mach das mal
<dandy__> wie komm ich aus der shell eigentlich wieder zurück also raus ich meine wenn ich strg alt F1 gedrückt hab 
<PBeck> strg alt f7
<dandy__> thx
<Rochvellon> grafische programme wie gedit sollten nicht mit sudo sondern mit gksu aufgerufen werden
<dandy__> pbeck muß ich username durch irgendwas ersetzen?
<PBeck> ne einfach so eingeben
<PBeck> hum oder ne gib deinen username an
<dandy__> pbeck ungültiger benutzer user:user
<dandy__> also username:username
<PBeck> dandy__: wie heißt du im system?
<dandy__> celal
<PBeck> dandy__: sudo chown celal:celal .Xauthority
<dandy__> passiert nichts
<manuel> geh mal aus der konsole raus und wieder rien, dandy__
<dandy__> mit exit?
<PBeck> einfach strg alt f7 und anmelden versuchen
<dandy__> ok
<dandy__> hab ich 
<PBeck> und geht?
<dandy__> jaja 
<dandy__> klar 
<dandy__> in der shell konnte ich mich immer einloggen nur grafisch aufm login screen nicht 
<PBeck> hast es versucht dich grafisch einzuloggen?
<dandy__> nein noch nicht 
<dandy__> mom
<PBeck> jo dann mach mal das ;)
<dandy__> hey super danke
<dandy__> erklärst du mir auch was das war?
<PBeck> dandy__: hast du sudo in kombination mit grafischen programmen genutzt?
<PBeck> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Graphical_sudo
<kubine> Title: RootSudo - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<dandy__> ja hab ich 
<PBeck> dandy__: dann lies dir mal den link durch
<PBeck> dafür muss gksudo verwendet werden
<dandy__> stand in nem tut mittlerweile weiss ich das man grafische anwendungen mit gksu aufruft hat oben schon jemand geschrieben 
<dandy__> wodurch wurde der fehler behoben?
<PBeck> dandy__: die Datei .Xauthority hat dem Nutzer root gehört und nicht mehr dir
<PBeck> die datei ist für das session handling von x zuständig
<dandy__> ahhh 
<PBeck> chown setzt user:gruppe einer datei
<PBeck> dadrc: hat das gleich den fehler erkannt - hat nur länger gedauert, bis wir es dann auch gelöst hatten ;)
<PBeck> -das
<dandy__> vielen vielen dank. du rettest mir grade 40 std arbeit 
<PBeck> :)
<dandy__> danke danke danke 
<dandy__> würde mich gern mehr mit der thematik beschäftigen kennst du vllt ein gutes einsteigerbuch shell befehle configs editieren etc? 
<dandy__> an PBeck nochmals vielen dank und an alle anderen schönen abend noch bis die tage 
<PBeck> upps
<PBeck> nicht so schnell ins fenster geschaut
<PBeck> dadrc: hätte jetzt den koffler empfohlen ;)
<Rochvellon> dandy__> configs bearbeitest du mit vi, vim, nano, gedit oder einem anderen textprogramm deiner wahl. was du wo in den configs einzutragen hast, das kann dir nur die anleitung des programms bzw. erfahrungsberichte in artikeln, foren, etc. sagen, da die konfigurationsdateien keinem einheitlichen standard folgen.und für die grundlagen einer shell lies bitte http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Shell durch :)
<kubine> Title: Shell › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rochvellon> -.-
<PBeck> Rochvellon: zu spät :)
<Rochvellon> ^^
<Fr5gg0r> moin, wie kann ich ein skript beim booten ausführen lassen, bevor sich jemand einloggt?
<bekks> Was soll dein Script denn tun?
<Fr5gg0r> wget ausführen um ip adresse für ssh server zu veröffentlichen
<Fr5gg0r> gibts fertig, aber das war jetzt schneller ;)
<Fr5gg0r> oder ist vor dem login das netzwerk garnicht konfiguriert?
<glubschi-inc> tach zusammen ......kennt sich hier jemand mit NVIDIA aus? ich kann mein T61 nicht synchron mit VGA ausgang betreiben,...funktioniert nur wie man es unter WINXP als splitscreen kennt
<Fuchs> definiere "synchron"
<Fuchs> dann: welchen Treiber verwendest Du?  Wenn der offizielle von nvidia:  `nvidia-settings`  schon probiert? 
<subz3r0> !meta > glubschi-inc 
<subz3r0> !metafrage... :)
<glubschi-inc> das ich auf dem Lappi die gleich anzeige habe wie zum beispiel auf dem beamer
<subz3r0> also das bild clonen bzw dual view
<Fuchs> glubschi-inc: das ist kein Problem. Welchen Treiber nutzt Du? 
<glubschi-inc> unter systemeinstellung ...software..bla bla...dann zusätzliche treiber nvidia 310 (proprietär 310 , getestet)
<Fuchs> gut
<Fuchs> dann starte mal nvidia-settings
<Fuchs> da solltest Du problemlos klonen koennen
<glubschi-inc> wie?
<Fuchs> Alt+F2 und nvidia-settings, oder Konsole auf und nvidia-settings, oder ...
<glubschi-inc> ok,...habe es unter konsole gestartet,...und sehe den Pinguin....links x-server   usw. ....und jeze?
<glubschi-inc> ist übrings ne quadro nvs 140m,....wenn es interessiert
<subz3r0> das wiki fragen?
<subz3r0> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/nvidia-settings
<kubine> Title: nvidia-settings › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<subz3r0> wenn es dann nicht klappt, hier fragen...
<glubschi-inc> ich teste das mal.....und werde berichten
<glubschi-inc> ich bin unwürdig .....ich bin unwürdig .....ich bin unwürdig .....ich bin unwürdig ..... also es hat geklappt,...vielen dank...
<subz3r0> you're welcome ;)
<glubschi-inc> jetzt noch einen.....kennt jemand nen vernünftigen energiemanager?? komme hier nur auf ca. 60min. unter win7 auf 90min...mit nem 6 cell akku
<subz3r0> !powertop > glubschi-inc 
<kubine> glubschi-inc: Informationen zu PowerTOP finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PowerTOP
<glubschi-inc> jaja...habe schon verstanden ,.......keine Lutscherfragen :)
<Rochvellon> laptop-mode-tools
<bekks> Vor allem kein Missbrauch deiner Tastatur. Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere.
<Rochvellon> powertop muss jedesmal neu ausgeführt werden, wenn du vom netz zum akku wechselst
<subz3r0> Rochvellon: das ist richtig, du kannst die einstellungen allerdings auch permanent setzen
<subz3r0> laptop-mode-tools ist allerding auch ned schlecht. :)
<subz3r0> allerdings vielleicht nen bissel overloaded für jemand der sich nicht so auskennt
<subz3r0> what ever... :>
<Rochvellon> alternativ gibt es auch noch jupiter und tlp
<glubschi-inc> begreife aber schnell ...habe in der branche mal gearbeitet ist aber schon ein wenig her
<glubschi-inc> jupiter läuft nicht      das habe ich schin getestet
<glubschi-inc> jupiter läuft nicht      das habe ich schon getestet
<ring0> powertop zum verbrauch messen taugt auf jeden fall. sonst laptop-mode-tools ist auf jeden fall empfehlenswert http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/laptop-mode-tools
<kubine> Title: laptop-mode-tools › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ring0> das uu-wiki ist da nicht so ausführlich, aber der erste link zum arch-wiki ist es
<ring0> sonst vielleicht noch die seite des entwicklers: http://www.samwel.tk/laptop_mode/faq
<kubine> Title: Laptop Mode / Laptop Mode Tools FAQ | Laptop Mode Tools (at www.samwel.tk)
<Rochvellon> bei laptop-mode-tools kannst du auch gleich dienste entsprechend noch mit steuern
<subz3r0> btw.. ich kann auch ne andere DE empfehlen
<subz3r0> unterschied zwischen unity/gnome3 und lxde ist wie tag und nacht was den batterieverbauch angeht
<subz3r0> sieht halt nur nicht so schick aus... aber das ist ja eher subjektiv
<casper_> moin... kennt sich hier jemand mit python aus???
<bekks> Bestimmmt. Aber was hat das mit Ubuntu zu tun?
<casper_> weiß ich auch nicht :) kennt wer nen kanal???
<bekks> Deine ? Taste prellt.
<bekks> Du kannst ##python probieren.
<ubuntujoe> hey, will wine deinstallieren. sudo apt-get remove sagt nur: "Die folgenden Pakete werden ENTFERNT:   wine* 0 aktualisiert, 0 neu installiert, 1 zu entfernen und 101 nicht aktualisiert. Nach dieser Operation werden 21,5 kB Plattenplatz freigegeben."
<ubuntujoe> danach ist wine aber immernoch da
<apollo13> ubuntujoe: tipp mal dpkg -S /usr/bin/wine ein
<ubuntujoe> wine1.4-i386: /usr/bin/wine
<apollo13> dann entfern das ;)
<ubuntujoe> "sudo rm -rf /usr/bin/wine" ?
<apollo13> nein
<apollo13> apt-get remove wine1.4-i386 
<apollo13> wine selbst ist nur so nen metapaket was die abhängigkeiten installiert
<ubuntujoe> danke, hat funktioniert:)
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-15
<MinimalDens> Hab testweise einen VPS gebucht. Über cat /proc/cpuinfo bekomme ich diese info http://pastebin.com/2F7QPu7n Heißt das, mir steht nur 2 x 240 MHz zur Verfügung? Oo
<kubine> Title: processor : 0 vendor_id : GenuineIntel cpu family : 6 model - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dadrc> MinimalDens, die Intel-CPUs takten runter, wenn sie nicht unter Last sind
<MinimalDens> dadrc: Danke. Also wenn ich die cpu voll auslaste sollte es einen anderen wert ausspucken?
<dadrc> Müsste eigentlich, ja.
<MinimalDens> dadrc: okay, probiere ich mal aus :)
<k1l> der 2. steht ja in dem paste auch auf 650mhz
<k1l> *560
<MinimalDens> k1l: okay. Stimmt :) Gibt es ne möglichkeit die mir zustehenden ressourcen besser zu prüfen?
<SDZR> mal ne frage... wenn ich daten innerhalb meines heimnetzes über ftp zwischen zwei rechnern versende, was deckelt dann meine maximal geschwindigkeit?
<LetoThe2nd> "depends"
<SDZR> was sind denn die möglichkeiten?
<LetoThe2nd> eine der platten, einer der rechner, eine der netzwerkkarten, die netzwerkverbindung an sich, eine der netzwerkkomponenten... such dir was aus :)
<SDZR> hmkay. also ich müsste schauen was der höchste datendurchsatz meiner netzwerkkarten ist und der meines routers?
<dadrc> LetoThe2nd, du hast die Mikrowelle der Nachbarn vergessen
<stevieh> und ich weiss nicht, ob ich wirklich ftp vorschlagen würde, aber das ist nur geraten
<SDZR> achja richtig, einer der beiden rechner hängt über wlan drann
<LetoThe2nd> SDZR: jein. dann hast du technische maximalwerte, aber keine aussage drüber was bei dir im echten leben der begrenzende faktor ist
<SDZR> sondern was?
<koegs_> SDZR: was willst du $eigentlich machen?
<LetoThe2nd> SDZR: kann tatsächlich auch die mikrowelle des nachbarn sein :)
<LetoThe2nd> SDZR: oder die betonwand neben dem router.
<SDZR> ich mache es schon: daten über ftp innerhalb eines heimnetzes verschieben. hab aber nur so 5 mbit/s 
<SDZR> nee, ist eine einzimmerwohnung
<LetoThe2nd> mei, frequenzband zugemüllt (a.k.a. kanalwechsel schon probiert?)
<dadrc> Dann tippe ich mal auf gammeliges WLAN
<LetoThe2nd> schon mal kabel probiert=
<LetoThe2nd> schon mal in htop der beteiligten rechner geschaut?
<SDZR> naja, ein rechner ist ein 8 jahre alter medion-laptop, vermute mal, der hat einfach nicht die beste wlan-karte...
<LetoThe2nd> ohne ne annähernd konzeptbehaftete fehlersuche ist das ganze eigentlich total witzlos.
<SDZR> und hier sind noch so 8 andere netze in reichweite, daran aknns wohl auch liegen
<LetoThe2nd> SDZR: na dann schau doch mal was für ne linkgeschwindigkeit anzeigt
<LetoThe2nd> wenn der auf brutto 11MBit steht bist eh super dran :P
<SDZR> aaaah, das wars. konnte mit ethtool den speed ändern. danke!
<dadrc> wtf?
<rednet> -exec ls -lh {} \; was bedeutet der backslash ? \
<dadrc> beendet den Input an -exec
<rednet> danke
<Guest95169> koennte mir jemand erklaeren wie man bei ubuntu eine wlan verbindung einrichtet? ich hab im panel die felder netzwerkassistent und netzwekverwaltung oder so eingerichtet finde auch das entsprechene wlan, werde gebeten das pasawort eibzugeben und klicke ok und dann passiert nichts und es geht nix:/
<koegs> nicht mal ne minuten :D
<koegs> -n
<ua> bin aus versehen rausgekommen .. hier bin ich wieder mit dem wlan problem
<rubber> hallo
<rubber> ich habe einen PCEngines APU 1C4 den ich als Home-Server nutzen möchte. Allerdings hat der keine GPU - also komplett Headless und nur eine serielle Konsole.
<rubber> Wie kriege ich das _aktuelle_ LTS _korrekt_ damit zum laufen? In der syslinux config rumpfuschen ist ja nur die halbe Miete beim Installer, wie gehts danach weiter?
<LetoThe2nd> rubber: einfachste lösung: platte rausbauen und in ner anderen mühle installieren
<LetoThe2nd> rubber: alternativ - debootstrap
<SpeeFak> gibs nem möglichkeit das datum mit date -s nach bestimmten kreterien zu setzen ?
<SpeeFak> also date -s MM-DD
<SpeeFak> also date -s MM-DD-YYYY statt YYYY-MM-DD
<testdr> SpeeFak:siehe "man  date" und da die Formatanweisungen mit +
<SpeeFak> man date hab ich grad durch
<SpeeFak> mir gehts ums datum sezten
<SpeeFak> hab nen strin vonne website und wollte den direct mit daten setzen anstatt den voher umzuformatieren
<SpeeFak> testdr,  curl "http://www.atomzeit.eu/" 2>/dev/null | grep "Aktuelle Zeit" | cut -d " " -f 3 | tr . -     den string würd ich am liebsten mit daten direkt sezten
<Twiblex> Hey Leute, kennt sich jemand mit Playonlinux aus bzw. Wine? Ich habe eine Vollbildanwendung gestartet (laufen tut sie), beim minimieren ist auch noch alles ok, aber wenn ich dann die Anwendung maximieren möchte minimiert sie sich von alleine wieder.
<Robert_Zenz> Twiblex, in der AppDB geschaut ob das Problem bekannt ist?
<Robert_Zenz> Twiblex, alternativ mal versuchen mit Alt+Tab d'rauf zu wechseln, bei mir funktioniert das mit einigen Spielen besser als mit einem Klick...for whatever reason.
<Twiblex> Robert_Zenz: es lässt sich nicht maximieren, da es mich sofort wieder raushaut. es handelt sich um das spiel "the elder scrolls online"
<Twiblex> Robert_Zenz: gibt es dafür nen playonlinux parameter?
<Twiblex> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=30124
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - The Elder Scrolls Online 1.0 (at appdb.winehq.org)
<rentier_> Huhu, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich dieses Video (Pispers) aus der 3Sat Mediathek hier lokal runtergeladen kriege?
<rentier_> http://www.3sat.de/mediathek/?display=14&mode=playset&obj=45483
<kubine> Title: 3sat.online - Mediathek: Volker Pispers: "... bis neulich 2014" (at www.3sat.de)
<LordNelloz> rentier_: entweder direkt http://nrodl.zdf.de/none/3sat/14/09/140914_pispers_kabarett_2256k_p14v11.mp4
<Twiblex> kennt sich hier jemand mit playonlinux aus? es geht um das Spiel "the elder scrolls online" das spiel läuft schon, allerdings schmeißt es mich andauernd auf den desktop, wenn ich es 1mal minimiert habe. ich nutze (ubuntu 14.04lts x64 mit gnome 3.12) mit der wine-version 1.7.20.
<rentier_> LordNelloz, geil, läuft
<rentier_> LordNelloz, wo hast du den URL her?
<LordNelloz> rentier_: mittels MediathekView - http://zdfmediathk.sourceforge.net/ - das Tool lädt auf Wunsch auch die Dateien runter
<kubine> Title: MediathekView (at zdfmediathk.sourceforge.net)
<rentier_> LordNelloz,  das hatte ich auch schon mal, ging dann aber irgendwann nicht mehr
<LordNelloz> rentier_: funktioniert meistens einwandfrei
<LordNelloz> rentier_: es gibt ab und zu Updates
<rentier_> LordNelloz, du hast eine alte Realschullehrerin sehr glücklich gemacht!
<rentier_> <saug>
<LordNelloz> rentier_: :-)
<testdr> Lehrer und (c)?
<rentier_> testdr, auf diesen Einwurf hab ich gewartet <lol>
<rentier_> so long
<testdr> bitte macht das doch im #offtopic channel aus - das hat nichts mit support zu tun
<Twiblex> habe die lösung endlich gefunden nach 2 tagen. endlich eine runde zocken. ich wünsche euch noch ein schönen abend :D
<Rochvellon> und was wars?
<Ke89> Habe nun schon öfters gehört, dass Pidgin nicht sonderlich sicher sein soll. Könnt ihr einen guten XMPP-Client mit OTR-Unterstützung empfehlen?
<_moep_> Ke89: was heißt nicht sicher... pidgin hat halt die gritische masse überschritten und öfter von $leuten analysiert wird (genau wie skype, ICQ)
<_moep_> psi kann im unstable testing build otr
<_moep_> ich nutz bitlebee mit nem irc client, das kann otr 
<WarDog> moin
<derFiet> guuun aaamt
<WarDog> hi derFiet 
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-16
<rubber> LetoThe2nd: mSATA?
<Rochvellon> rubber: gibt sata-msata-adapter
<rubber> Rochvellon: das ist kein sinnvoller gangbarer Weg.
<rubber> Rochvellon: den Installer krieg ich ja eh auf serielle Konsole - und man mags kaum glauben - auch das System meldet sich später da drauf
<rubber> _ABER_ die Frage war: Gibt es einen best-Practice Weg um das zu machen - ohne rumgefrickel sondern klaren Anweisungen was wo zu ändern ist?
<LetoThe2nd> rubber: IMHO nein, mir ist keine 1-2-3 schritte anweisung dafür bekannt. immer nur anhaltspunkte, wohl weil sich diese systeme eben zu stark unterscheiden.
<rubber> es gibt eine für ein uralt-ubuntu - aber die passt nimmer
<rubber> die syslinux-config ist aufgeteilt worden und eine inittab und so gibbs ja auch nimmer
<LetoThe2nd> rubber: das bezweifle ich zwar, also das "immer"... aber dann hast du ja nen anhaltspunkt, und eine gute gelegenheit deine neuen erfahrungen zu dokumentieren und der community zurückzugeben :)
<LetoThe2nd> bei solchen fällen ist da einfach die menge derer die das tun können eher gering.
<rubber> nimmer != immer
<LetoThe2nd> rubber: ah, verlesen. sorry.
<M4tt0> Hallo! Habe ein Problem mit meiner boot.log (ubuntu 14.04). Seit ein paar Tagen steht kaum noch was drin. Beginnt nun mit: Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.sbin.rsyslogd, dann loading saved-state of serial devices, aber dann nicht mehr viel. Sehe die ganzen upstart Services, etc. nicht mehr. Kennt das jemand?
<testdr> M4tt0: kontrolliere mal ob plymouth noch die Meldungen schreibt --> /etc/init/plymouth-log.conf und ob das überhaupt noch läuft
<testdr> M4tt0: man kann plymouth komplett entfernen um z.B. beim boot Zeit zu sparen - dann fällt dieses log-Schreiben aber wohl auch weg
<M4tt0> testdr: Hier die conf-Datei: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8356771/
<M4tt0> Ich hatte noplymouth kuerzlich gesetzt, weil ich Probleme mit der Aufloesung auf der Konsole habe (anderes Problem), jetzt aber wieder in grub aktiviert (quiet splash).
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<M4tt0> testdr: Hmh, interessant. initctl list | grep plymouth spuckt alles als stop/waiting aus. Jetzt laeuft aber auch gerade xbmc/Kodi (wird per upstart script gestartet). Das ist mein HTPC...
<testdr> M4tt0: noplymouth hat nichts mit dem logging zu tun - da geht es nur um den splash-screen - vielleicht schaust Du mal in die initrd rein ob das plymouth da verschwunden oder "kaputt" ist -- wenn es seit dem letzten kernel-update (dabei wird initrd neu erstellt) der fall ist, dann könnte das ein Hinweis sein
<M4tt0> testdr: Sorry, wo genau muss ich da gucken?
<M4tt0> Kernel-update hatte ich gemacht. Bin jetzt auf 3.15-10.
<testdr> M4tt0: na in die initrd rein, die ist komprimiert und cpio-format -- und dann könnte vielleicht ein reinstall von plymouth helfen
<k1l> 3.15 ist aber kein ubuntu kernel oder? das klingt eher nach vanilla kernel ohne eben die ubuntu patches
<M4tt0> testdr: Nochmal sorry. Weiss nicht wo ich initrd finde. Unter /dev/ finde ich kein initrd. In welchem directory / mount point muss ich gucken?
<testdr> omg! linux-start vom kernel und der initrd (ramdisk-image mit ersten Treibern und init-prozess)
<testdr> M4tt0: normalerweise liegen die kernel-images und ihre initrd in /boot
<M4tt0> testdr: OK, Danke, bin drin. Habe bisher weder in /etc, /etc/default oder /bin irgendwelche Hinweise auf plymouth gefunden (conf-Scripts etc). Seltsam. Ich hatte aber eigentlich ein initramfs update -u gemacht, nachdem ich plymouth wieder reaktiviert hatte... 
<M4tt0> testdr: Also, habe die gesamte initrd durchsucht. Da ist nichts drin mit plymouth. Ich hatte mir plymouth wie folgt eingespielt: sudo apt-get install plymouth-label v86d, wget http://excyle.nl/plymouth-theme-xbmc-logo.deb, sudo dpkg -i plymouth-theme-xbmc-logo.deb. Weiss aber das die ganzen Dependencies Probleme machen. Deswegen die Frage: Wie reinstalliere ich das am besten?
<M4tt0> Also, habe jetzt per sudo apt-get --reinstall install plymouth, plymouth reinstalliert. Dabei wurde (automatisch) update-initramfs -u ausgeführt und die initrd neu geschrieben. /var/log/boot.log ist leider immernoch fast leer. Was mache ich falsch / noch eine Idee?
<dadrc> Wo hast du denn einen 3.15er-Kernel her?
<M4tt0_> dadrc: Von hier: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline
<kubine> Title: Index of /~kernel-ppa/mainline (at kernel.ubuntu.com)
<dadrc> Hattest du Probleme mit dem 3.13?
<M4tt0_> dadrc: wget headers_amd64, wget headers_all, wget image (alles generic) und dann installiert. Habe ein NUC mit integrierter Intel HD 5000 und dafuer gab es einige Patches...
<dadrc> Würd halt vermuten, dass das am Mainline-Kernel liegt
<M4tt0_> dadrc: Ja, Graphik und IR
<dadrc> Kannst du mal den 3.13 booten?
<M4tt0_> dadrc: Ja, ist ok. Mach ich mal. Dauert ein wenig...
<dadrc> kurz afk.
<M4tt0_> dadrc: Hmh, hat normal hochgebootet. Jetzt hängt der Rechner. Komme mit Alt-Ctrl F1, etc. nicht auf eine Console. Ueber externes ssh sehe ich zwar das Login, kann das Pwd eingeben, aber dann haengt es auch. Mist. Das ist doch nicht normal!  *argh*
<dadrc> M4tt0_, funktionierte der vorher?
<M4tt0_> dadrc: Es gab schon Abstuerze, aber eher mal im laufenden Betrieb. So eher nicht. Bin gerade mit dem 3.15er drauf und habe mir das kernel.log angeschaut. Da steht was von general protection fault. Weiss ober nicht, ob das das Problem war.
<dadrc> Hast du auf der Kiste noch irgendwas geändert?
<M4tt0_> Ich hatte allerdings Probleme damals den 3.15.10er Kernel zu installieren. Er ist im install Prozess abgestuerzt. Das Fixen der "halb-installierten" Version ging nicht. Dachte schon, dass ich das System komplett neu aufsetzen muesste. Habe dann aber einfach die Installation wiederholt und es lief glatt durch. Danach hatte ich aber m.W. noch saubere boot.log files. Der Rechner laeuft ja eigentlich auch stabil (abgesehen davon, dass ich
<M4tt0_> unstable xbmc/Kodi builds teste...
<dadrc> Und seit wann sind die bootlogs weg?
<M4tt0_> 3-4 Tage. Ich mache zwischendurch apt-get update, apt-get upgrades, um die neuesten Kodi testbuilds nachzuziehen. Und ich hatte plymouth deaktiviert und wieder reaktiviert. Das passt zeitlich halt auch da hin. 
<k1l> also 14.04 hat den 3.13er kernel. sicher, dass das auch ein kernel ist mit allen ubuntu patches  etc?
<dadrc> Sagt er ja, ist ein  Mainline-Kernel
<dadrc> Ausm Kernel-PPA
<M4tt0_> Hatte ein trusty mini netinstall iso auf USB stick installiert und auch minimal installiert (nur mit ssh und SMB). Daher kam der 1.13er. Ist mal gerade zwei Wochen her. 
<M4tt0_> Und das iso kam von hier: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<M4tt0_> Danach direkt: sudo apt-get update und dist-upgrade
<k1l> und was ist, wenn du den orginal 3.13 kernel bootest?
<M4tt0_> :D S.o. Rechner hat sich aufgehängt. Kannst nochmal versuchen...
<M4tt0_> Ehh: Kann _es_ nochmal versuchen...
<dadrc> M4tt0_, was sagt denn `initctl show-config plymouth-log`?
<M4tt0_> dadrc: Sagt: Start on filesystem. Aktuell im stop/watch modus.
<dadrc> Schon mal nicht so falsch.
<M4tt0_> dadrc: sudo start plymouth-log sagt: Job failed to start. 
<M4tt0_> dadrc: Macht aber wahrscheinlich auch Sinn wenn das System schon laeuft...
<dadrc> Ja, das ist ok
<dadrc> Das Ding ist eigentlich dafür zuständig, das Log auf die Platte zu schreiben
<M4tt0_> Hmh. Das boot.log ist ja auch nicht ganz leer (s.o.). Aber die uebliche Service-Liste fehlt. Da bin ich halt stutzig geworden...
<M4tt0_> Diese apparmor-Meldungen finde ich halt ungewöhnlich:
<M4tt0_> Skipping profile in /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.sbin.rsyslogd
<dadrc> Wieso?
<M4tt0_> Warning from profile /usr/sbin/tcpdump (/etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.tcpdump) ptrace rules not enforced
<M4tt0_> Warning from profile /usr/sbin/tcpdump (/etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.tcpdump) signal rules not enforced
<dadrc> Die erste macht genau das, was da steht: Ignoriert Profile, die in disable sind :)
<testdr> M4tt0_: da Du verbose bootest - werden denn dabei die Meldungen angezeigt - mit dem OK/Fail am Ende?
<M4tt0_> Warning from /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.tcpdump (/etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.tcpdump line 64): profile /usr/sbin/tcpdump network rules not enforced
<M4tt0_> Sind die immer im boot.log?
<dadrc> Ja
<dadrc> Also, wenn du die apparmor-Meldungen meinst
<M4tt0_> Ja, meinte ich. OK, Dank Dir.
<M4tt0_> Wo kann ich denn nachschauen, ob ich tatsaechlich verbose boote?
<testdr> M4tt0_: Du siehst doch die Meldungen beim booten am Bildschirm? Und wenn da keine Meldungen sind, dann können die auch nicht im boot-log auftauchen
<M4tt0_> OK, und damit sind wir an dem Punkt warum ich plymouth damals abschalten wollte. Ich sehe beim Booten nicht viel, weil die Bildschirmaufloesung nicht stimmt. Overscan ohne Ende. Wenn X startet ist alles ok, aber auf den Consolen nicht. Habe schon Problem grub zu entziffern.
<M4tt0_> Soll ich nochmal auf noplymouth, update-grub und schauen, ob ich Boot-Meldungen auf dem TV sehe?
<testdr> M4tt0_: hast Du mal mit vga=769  als boot-option probiert
<testdr> M4tt0_: kannst Du nicht die boot-grub-menu-zeile beim booten editieren?
<M4tt0_> Nein, hatte in meiner Verzweiflung mal in grub die Konsolen-Aufloesung auf 640x480 gesetzt. Editieren theoretisch ja, aber wg. dem Overscan sehe ich zum Teil nicht was ich tippe...
<M4tt0_> Soll ich mal vga=769 probieren?
<testdr> das ist für eine 640x480 Auflösung
<M4tt0_> Oh, ok, aber dann macht mir das Plymouth Splash wahrscheinlich immer noch das Bild schwarz, oder?
<testdr> das muss natürlich mit noplymouth abgeschaltet werden
<testdr> ich dachte so weit warst Du schon
<M4tt0_> Bin nicht so schnell!  :D Wartet, ich reboote und schau mal was kommt...
<M4tt0_> OK, kann das Booten sehen, in 640x480 (in grub per GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480). Die Kernel-Meldungen werden angezeigt. Die OK/Fail Meldungen konnte ich aber nicht erkennen...
<testdr> M4tt0_: dann ist das einfach - es gibt keine Meldungen und dann werden auch keine von plymouth aus dem puffer in das log geschrieben
<M4tt0_> testdr: Aber wo sind die denn hin???
<testdr> na ja - keine Ahnung - ich hab die nie abgeschaltet, aber ich denke die Möglichkeit gibt es und da angeblich bei Dir die Dienste ja gestartet werden, wird nur keine Statusmeldung dazu ausgegeben
<testdr> M4tt0_: Du kommst an dem Punkt aber nicht dran vorbei, dass Du das komplette initrd (für den entsprechenden Kernel) kontrollieren musst (also dekomprimieren und cpio). Von einem der scripte werden die jobs ja gestartet.
<M4tt0_> testdr: Ja, das hatte ich ja gemacht (s.o.). Habe aber nichts von plymouth gefunden. Deswegen dachte ich, wir seien auf der richtigen Spur. 
<testdr> M4tt0_: wenn Du eine ältere funktionierende Version (kernel+initrd) hast, dann kannst Du natürlich die starten und die sollte dann (wie früher) die Meldungen ausgeben. Falls nicht, dann hast Du schon länger das Problem.
<M4tt0_> testdr: Kann man bzw. macht es Sinn, den original 3.13er Kernel neu aufzuspielen? 
<testdr> plymouth macht die Meldungen nicht - plymouth schreibt nur aus dem (kernel-ausgabe-)Puffer das Zeug in die Logdatei auf der Festplatte und wartet deshalb bis das filesystem da ist
<testdr> haste nicht mehr? Gelöscht?
<M4tt0_> testdr: Doch, habe ich noch, aber crashed halt haeufiger...
<testdr> solange er bootet und früher die Meldungen anzeigte reicht das doch zum Test
<M4tt0_> Schon, aber dann weiss ich nur, dass es mal lief (das weiss ich auch so, weil ich haeufiger reingeschaut habe) und kann das System trotzdem damit nicht mehr fahren.
<testdr> M4tt0_: Du hast dann aber einen Zustand der funktioniert und wenn es (wie ich vermute) in der initrd liegt, dann kannst Du die Inhalte der 2 vergleichen.
<M4tt0_> testdr: Das stimmt. Gute Idee. Werde die mal vergleichen!
<testdr> M4tt0_: ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei Dir so geändert wurde - das ist mir unbekannt.
<M4tt0_> testdr: Ich werde es wohl gewesen sein. Weiss aber nicht wo und wie. Angenommen es gibt Unterschiede: Wie kann ich denn dann eine neue initrd erstellen? Ich dachte eigentlich, dass das ueber update-initramfs -u geht, aber das ist nicht so, oder?
<Trimx> hi zusammen
<Trimx> habe ein grosses Problem habe meine eigene bilder von Ubuntu Auf eine externe festplatte kopiert ubuntu neu installiert 
<Trimx> jetzt habe ich keine zugriffs rechte mehr auf den ordner habe schon alles probiert bekomme das nicht hin auch mit den tipps von googel nicht könnt ihr mir helfen ?
<k1l> ist das ding verschlüsselt?
<Trimx> nein
<Trimx> War nur in eigen datei von ubuntu Permissen denied kommt da immer nur noch :(
<Trimx> This location could not be displayed meldeun
<Trimx> meldung :(
<k1l> pack mal die ausgabe von "mount" in einen pasteservice bitte
<k1l> !paste
<kubine> k1l: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Trimx> ich bin nicht so begat was ubuntu angeht kann mir jemand helfen für neulinge ubuntu user ?
<k1l> Trimx: terminal aufmachen (strg+alt+t) und dann "mount" eingeben. alles kopieren und in den pasteservice reinkopieren, abschicken, und dann den link hier zeigen
<Trimx> pasteservice was ist das?
<Trimx> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419973/
<kubine> Title: Hier › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Trimx> Hoffe so richtig 
<k1l> sdb1 ist doch passend gemountet.
<Trimx> ja aber bekomme keinen zugriff auf eigene bilder
<Trimx> benutzer rechte glaube ich 
<jokrebel> Trimx: Zeig mal ein "ls -al /media/manfred"
<Trimx> beim alten ubuntu ging es
<k1l> Trimx: wo ist denn "eigene bilder"?
<Trimx> nochmals habe vom alten ubuntu eigene bilder ordner auf externe kopiert neues ubuntu drauf gemacht jetzt kann ich den ordner nicht mehr öffnen beim neuen ubuntu
<Trimx> auf externe festplatte
<k1l> achso, da wird sicher noch der alte usernick als besitzer angezeigt
<k1l> chown die sachen mal zu dir
<Trimx> wie geht das?
<jokrebel> hm
<Xerxes89> hey leute vielleicht kann mir jemand bei meinem EFI Bootmanagerproblem helfen?
<Trimx> danke K1I bin totaler anfänger leider
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Nur wenn Du es beschreibst ;-)
<Fuchs> hihi, k1I 
<Trimx> k1l sorry ;)
<Fuchs> Tabulatortaste hilft :) 
<Xerxes89> ich habe ubuntu 14.04 drauf gesielt anstatt mir grub anzuzeigen bekomme ich einen splashscreen in dem der Fehler kommt startup.nsh nicht gefunden
<Trimx> was ist chown =?
<Xerxes89> wird übersprungen
<k1l> Trimx: chown user /pfad/zum/ordner #wobei user dein aktueller nutzer ist und der pfad /media/manfred/....../eigene Bilder (oder so)
<Trimx> ach ok moment
<k1l> wenn er meckert musst du da "sudo chown ....." machen
<k1l> und auch im terminal kannst du mit <tab> die pfade vervollständigen lassen um schreibfehler auszuschliessen
<Trimx> operation not ermitted
<Trimx> ach ok
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Und dann geht nichts mehr weiter?
<Xerxes89> richtig
<Trimx> kommt meldung manfred is not in the sudoers file. this incident will be reported
<Xerxes89> ich kann im splashscreen eingaben machen
<Xerxes89> aber dafür kenn ich mich dort zuwenig aus :(
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Support bitte ausschließlich hier im Kanal. Dann können A) ander auch mitlesen und mithelfen und B) später übers öffentlich geloggte auch per Suchmaschine finden. Außerdem fehlt sonst der Zusammenhang. 
<Xerxes89> okay
<Xerxes89> sorry
<Xerxes89> ich habe schon grub neuinstalliert über die LiveCD ohne erfolg
<Trimx> bin auch über live cd drinne liegt es daran =?
<Xerxes89> wenn ich update-grub eingebe bekomme ich außerdem folgenden output
<Trimx> hoffentlich sind die fotos von meinen kindern nicht weg :(
<Xerxes89> "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'."
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Wie hast Du denn versucht Grub zu reparieren? Die Anleitung aus dem Wiki kennst Du?
<jokrebel> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode muss natürlich an Dein System angepasst werden und haarklein stimmen.
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Xerxes89> genau die habe ich verwendet
<Trimx> kann mir jemand weiter helfen mit der Ordner sperre ? :( ich weiss einfach nicht weiter
<greybonsai> Trimx: was meinst du mit Ordnersperre?
<Trimx> habe Bilder ordner von ubuntu auf externe platte gesichert ubuntu neu installiert jetzt komme ich nur in diesen ordner nicht mehr rein
<k1l> Trimx: hat das denn nicht funktioniert?
<greybonsai> Was zeigt ein ls -l des ordners bzw. der disk
<k1l> Trimx: wir sehen nicht was du siehst, deswegen sind wir auf feedback angewiesen
<Trimx> Leider nicht da kamm nur  kommt meldung manfred is not in the sudoers file. this incident will be reported
<k1l> Trimx: stell dir vor du sollst einem mechaniker über telefon erklären was kaputt ist: "mein auto ist kaputt" bringt da keinen weiter
<Trimx> mmm Hatte oben drauf geantwortet
<k1l> warum bist du denn in einer live cd?
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Dann zeig da doch bitte mal das komplette abarbeiten in nem PasteService
<Trimx> weil ich ubuntu auf windows wechseln wollte hatte vergessen die bilder auf usb stick mit fat 32 zu machen die externe hat noch das ubuntu format
<k1l> weil du oben von "ubuntu installiert" gesprochen hast.
<Xerxes89> Jokrebel: in was?
<k1l> mach mal "ls -al /media/manfred/94835353-3eec-4bcd-b1a6-6a188cb0f4de"
<Trimx> achso ne ist nur live cd damit ich die bilder mp3s auf usb stick machen kann am wichtigestens sind mir die bilder
<jokrebel> !pasten > Xerxes89 
<kubine> Xerxes89: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Xerxes89> uff
<Xerxes89> ich versuche mal mein glück
<Trimx> hat jemand lust sich das mal live anzuschauen giebs da sowas wie teamview=?
<Xerxes89> Jokrebel wenn ich nicht Grubzerstört habe sondern den EFI-Eintrag?
<Xerxes89> dann würde mir doch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/EFI_Nachbearbeitung#EFI-Eintrag-neu-erstellen
<kubine> Title: EFI Nachbearbeitung › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Xerxes89> mehr helfen
<Xerxes89> genau das :)
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Mit EFI hab ich keine praktische Erfahrung
<Xerxes89> ist ja auch ein ....
<k1l> Trimx: <k1l> mach mal "ls -al /media/manfred/94835353-3eec-4bcd-b1a6-6a188cb0f4de"
<k1l> und ab in den pastebin, denn wir sehen nicht was du siehst
<Trimx> okay
<Trimx> jkaaa
<Trimx> ok mein fehler gewesen und ein blöder manfred war als standart benutzer drinne als admin ging es JAAAAAA
<Trimx> DANke ihr seid die besten und Dir k1l bist ein lebensretter
<Trimx> :-)
<Xerxes89> hab ein Problem "mount: mount point /mnt/boot does not exist" O.o' das sollte nicht da stehen...
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Dann hast Du vielleicht bei der abarbeitung von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#chroot-Methode doch was falsch gemacht. Wenn Du es aber nicht NoPastest können wir es auch nicht kontollieren
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Hast Du den otionalen Schritt 2 für separate Boot-Partition ausgeführt? Wenn ja, hast Du denn auch eine separate Boot-Partition?
<Xerxes89> ich habe /dev/sda1 -> Boot
<Xerxes89> bis sda4 -> Swap
<Xerxes89> home und root
<Xerxes89> für 2 und 3
<jokrebel> und Du hast dann an der richtigen Stelle "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot ausgeführt? Und das wurde auch ohne Fehlermeldung angenommen?
<Xerxes89> nee das meckert ja eben
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Wurum pastest Du nicht einfach alles zusammen was Du gemacht hast. 
<Xerxes89> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419983/
<kubine> Title: GRUB 2 Reparatur › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Mit Schritt 2 anzufangen ohne vorher Schritt 1 gemacht zu haben macht wenig Sinn IMHO
<Xerxes89> aber gemounted hatte ich die doch schon sry
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Da wo Du das machst (da bist Du bereits root) gehört das jedenfalls nicht hin. Boote nochmal neu und fang nochmal von vorne an mit dem chrooten
<Xerxes89> bis gleich 
<Xerxes89> also das ganze nochmal
<Xerxes89> http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419988/
<kubine> Title: Grub 2 reperatur 2 › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<Xerxes89> ?
<Xerxes89> irgendwas passt grad garnicht
<jokrebel> warum bist Du denn von anfang an root? Normal sollte da ubuntu stehn
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Wildes drauflosprobieren hilft sich nicht
<Xerxes89> ich kann doch mit root ein sudo entfallen lassen
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Und jeder falsch ausgeführte Schritt macht meist einen Neustart nötig
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Die Frage war warum bist Du root? Wenn Du im Live-Modus ein Terminal öffnest bist Du das nämlich erstmal nicht. Wenn Du die hälfte der von Dir ausgeführten Sachen unterschlägst kommen wir sich nicht weiter.
<Xerxes89> sudo su root
<Xerxes89> damit bin ich root oder?
<Xerxes89> und davor habe ich nur noch Xchat installiert und aptitude
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Wo im Wiki steht, dass Du das tun sollst (mal agesehn davon dass man das nicht macht)
<Xerxes89> und warum macht man das nicht
<Xerxes89> mit admin rechten lässt es sich besser arbeiten
<_moep_> ja man kann schneller mehr kaputt machen ;)
<Xerxes89> :D
<jokrebel> Nach dem Motto "Ich bin root - ich kann das" schießt man sich am ehesten ins Knie.
<Xerxes89> das ganze erklärt aber trotzdem nicht warum ich die aussage bekomme
<Xerxes89> mount: mount point /mnt/boot does not exist
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Letzter Versuch: nochmal Booten, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Reparatur#Standard-Desktop-System Schritt für Schritt (ohne was dazuzudichten!) abarbeiten. Jeden einzelnen Schritt (am besten vor der Ausführung) nopasten
<kubine> Title: Reparatur › GRUB 2 › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Xerxes89> ich habe auch eben nichts dazugedichtet
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: Wenn man sich strikt an das Wiki hält, geht das. Wenn man eigenmächtige änderungen vornimmt, geht das ... in die Hose
<Xerxes89> ich habe copy paste gemacht wie Gutenberg bei seiner doktorarbeit...
<jokrebel> Xerxes89: ...außer der kleinigkeit, Dich vorher zum root zu machen
<Xerxes89> das erklärt die Fehler nicht
<Xerxes89> aber nun gut
<jokrebel> nun gut - ich habs versucht, viel Erfolg
<Xerxes89> Oo
<Xerxes89> ich werde noch mal neustartet werde vorher trotzdem xchat installieren
<daswort> Hallo, ich habe einen LXC-Container mit einem Ubuntu 12.04 das ich auf 14.04 upgraden möchte, allerdings habe ich dort kein do-release-upgrade weil das ein sehr minimales Ubuntu ist. Wie kann ich dort das Upgrade machen?
<jokrebel> was ist ein LXC-Container? Und ist das wirklich ein ubuntu-12.04.XX? Das do-release-upgrade Script ist es nicht sooo groß, dass es nicht auch auf der Minimal-Install wäre.
<Rochvellon> daswort: update-manager-core installieren
<senden9> Das Skript sollte sich im Paket "update-manager-core" befinden. 
<daswort> Danke Rochvellon & senden9 
<redcat> Hi all
<jokrebel> Namd
<redcat> hi
<derFiet> moin moin
<derFiet> kann mir jemand bei einem zeichensatz-problem mit putty und ubuntu helfen? (Nein, es haengt nicht an der UTF8 Einstellung in Putty)
<jokrebel> derFiet: Dann beschreib das Problem genauer, so wird da eher keiner helfen können.
<derFiet> jokrebel: danke ok ich versuchs mal
<derFiet> seit dem ich auf zertifikatsbasierte authentifizierung umgestellt habe, erscheint bei ö, ä und ß wärehnd der Eingabe ein grauer .. "kasten"
<derFiet> ä wird dann beim absenden zwar richtig angezeigt , scharf s kommt ueberhaupt nicht an
<derFiet> ö funktioniert hin und wieder
<jokrebel> derFiet: Die Zeichen sind auch hier herin kaputt so wie es aussieht.
<derFiet> oe und ae kamen aber an? zumindest sieht es bei mir rihctig aus
<derFiet> ich hab ein "dpkg-reconfigure locales" gemacht, brachte aber auch nix
<jokrebel> hier aber nicht
<derFiet> und die zeichen sind sowohl in screen als auch ganz normal auf der command line kaputt
<derFiet> jokrebel: gut zu wissen
<derFiet> hmm
<derFiet> putty - remote character set: utf-8 
<derFiet> ich versteh einfach nicht, warum es erst seit der umstellung auf zertifikatsbasierte authentifizierung nicht mehr funktioniert
<jokrebel> kann ja auch nur ein zeitlicher Zufall sein...
<derFiet> ja, das ist wohl wahr
<derFiet> jokrebel: konnte es lösen
<derFiet> es lag an der Umstellung auf UsePAM -> no in der sshd_config
<derFiet> damit wird LANG und LC_ALL nicht mehr gesetzt
<derFiet> lass ich jetztt vom Putty erledigen, dann klappts wieder
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-17
<jokrebel> derFiet: Danke für die Rückmeldung. Und freut mich dass es nun geht.
<henning> test
<xor-freenet> der deutsche ubuntu archiv server liefert wieder daten mit kaputter signatur für 14.04 :(
<xor-freenet> das passiert in den letzten wochen ständig, auf unterschiedlichen systemen. will mich jemand hacken oder ist euer server kaputt?
<rubberdk> xor-freenet: das kommt laufend vor - nervt mich auch
<xor-freenet> rubberdk:  :|
<xor-freenet> ok jetzt wird es seltsam:
<xor-freenet> zwei maschinen, beide kubuntu 14.04 amd64
<xor-freenet> maschine A ist auf dem deutschen ubuntu server, maschine B auf dem hauptserver
<xor-freenet> beide updaten die paketliste momentan ohne signaturfehler
<xor-freenet> beide zeigen ein update für openjdk-7-jre an (7u65-2.5.2-3~14.04)
<xor-freenet> das changelog ist bei beiden identisch
<xor-freenet> bei A (deutscher server) wird es als security update angezeigt
<xor-freenet> bei B (central server) nicht
<xor-freenet> die installierte version vom package ist die selbe
<geser> haben beide Rechner die gleichen Paketquellen (inkl. Security und Updates)?
<geser> Security-Updates werden auch in die normale Updates kopiert
<xor-freenet> geser: die paketquellen sind unterschiedliche regionalserver von ubuntu, das ist doch das seltsame, dass die die gleiche version vom selben package unterschiedlich titulieren, einmal als security und einmal als nicht-security
<geser> vergleiche mal auf beiden die Ausgabe von "apt-cache policy openjdk-7-jre"
<xor-freenet> geser: danke... moment
<xor-freenet> geser: http://pastebin.com/Qx5a1jQ4
<kubine> Title: [Bash] # Machine with German package servers $ apt-cache policy openjdk-7-jre openjdk - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<geser> xor-freenet: versuche mal bei zweiten Fall für trusty-security ebenfalls security.ubuntu.com zu nehmen statt archive.ubuntu.com
<xor-freenet> geser: äh also ich will nicht nur dass die symptome weg gehen sondern dass der zugrundeliegende bug bei den servern behoben wird, und insbesondere wissen ob das darauf hindeuted dass irgendwer (ubuntu oder ich) gehackt wurde...
<xor-freenet> geser: hab die erkenntnisse schon in den bugtracker eingetragen falls du ein developer bist: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1370416
<xor-freenet> geser: insofern würde ich gerne nur sachen an den systemen verändern die der behebung des bugtracker eintrags förderlich sind :)
<xor-freenet> geser: danke
<geser> ich weiß jetzt nicht, woran genau erkannt wird, ob es ein security-update ist oder nicht, würde mich aber nicht wundern, wenn es an security.ubuntu.com als Paketquelle liegt
<geser> bah, ich darf leider den Bug nicht sehen
<xor-freenet> geser: ja die erklärung macht sinn, es is nur halt ziemlich scheisse wenn ein offizieller ubuntu server ein security update nicht als solches markiert... deshalb hab ich das auch als security issue markiert, weshalb du das ding nicht lesen darfst :(
<k1l> die mirror sind immer etwas hinter dem hauptserver hinterher. sind die sources.list sonst identisch? irgendwelche PPAs?
<xor-freenet> keine PPAs. ich denke das was das apt-cache policy ausgibt sollte doch das relevante für das package sein, insofern ist der rest der sources.list auch egal, oder?
<geser> k1l: einmal wird trusty-updates über security.ubuntu.com bezogen, einmal über archive.ubuntu.com. Auch wenn es in diesem Fall der gleiche Server ist, macht es wohl für den Paketmanager einen Unterschied.
<k1l> also was ist ejtzt nochmal das problem?
<geser> wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, wird auf Rechner A das Paket als Security-Update markiert, während auf Rechner B das gleiche Paket (gleiche Version) es nicht wird, sondern nur als normales Update
<xor-freenet> k1l: so wie es geser eben beschrieben hat
<k1l> ich glaube auf den mirror sources.lists wird trusty-security von security.......com geholt um kein delay zu haben
<k1l> kann aber auch einfach ein unterschied in der source.list sein, der historisch mitgeschleppt wurde
<tuor-work> hi, ich bin gerade auf apparmor gestossen. Ich wusste nicht, dass es das gibt. ^^ also, wie viel bringt das in bezug auf surfen? Ich habe mal die apparmor-profiles installiert und da gibt es ja eines fuer firefox. Ich habe einer kollegin ein ubuntu auf ihren laptop getan. und ihr noscript drauf getan. Ihr erklaehrt wie man es verwenden kann. Nun mag sie das noscript nicht, weil sie Aufwand dabei hat. Meine Frage ist nun, wie gut ist apparmor?
<tuor-work> Ich weis man kanns immer weiter treiben, wenns um sicherheit geht, aber das ist nicht das ziel.
<tuor-work> Noscript dient ja nur zur risikoverminderung.
 * Rochvellon nutzt gerne adblock edge, flashblock und ghostery
<tuor-work> Rochvellon, ok. addblock ist natuerlich drauf das macht immer sinn (auch wenn es bei dem nicht um sicherheit geht). Flashblock, aus welchem grund? Ghostery ist mir auch klar.
<Rochvellon> damit flash-videos nicht automatisch gestartet werden
<tuor-work> Rochvellon, ok. Welchen Vorteil bringt das? Sorry wenn es eine dumme Frage ist, ich kenn mich auf dem Gebiet eben ueberhaupt nicht aus...
<Rochvellon> zum einen bandbreite, zum anderen auch geringe last auf dem system, da flash doch so einiges an leistung zieht. zumal (zumindest früher) nervige werbung über flash reinkommt
<tuor-work> Rochvellon, ah ok. thx! Und verwendest du das apparmor-profil fuer firefox oder ein komplett eigenes oder garkeines?
 * Rochvellon nutzt kein apparmor
<tuor-work> Rochvellon, verwendest du sonst etwas um das risiko zu vermindern? Bzw, es gibt ja auch viren 
<tuor-work> "fuer linux".
<tuor-work> Rochvellon, Sicherheitstechnisch, reicht es, stehts sein ubuntu aktuell zu halten oder sollte man da noch mehr machen? (klar gibt es hier keine algemein gueltige Antwort, aber deine Meinung dazu faende ich interessant)
<M4tt0>  testdr: Problem von gestern boot.log geloest per Neuinstallation. Habe dem System nicht mehr getraut und am Ende war das in 2.5 Stunden durch. Weniger Zeit, als ich mit der Suche nach den bloeden logs zugebracht habe. Jetzt ist wieder Ruhe...  :-) 
<testdr> M4tt0_: ja - das ist leider oft die einfach Lösung, wenn nicht klar ist was sich geändert hat (das ist aber nicht linux spezifisch)
<Rochvellon> tuor-work: das system stets aktuell halten, nicht alles anklicken, was bei drei nicht auf den bäumen ist, bei ppas sollte man auch aufpassen. und das ist schon der größte teil.
<tuor-work> Rochvellon, ah ok. :) thx!
<Rochvellon> zumal linux momentan eher nicht attakiert wird wie windows
<Perzeus_1> das sagt ihr
<Perzeus_1> wenn man irgendwas aktualisiert und spaeter lauter ernel panicen hat
<Perzeus_1> weiss man spaetestens dann das was nicht stimmt
<dreamon> Hei. Gibt es ein Übersetzungstool für Xchat. Immer diese Copy und Paste macht mich noch ganz krank
<tiax> dreamon: http://xchat.org/cgi-bin/search.pl?str=translate&cat=0&Submit=Search
<kubine> Title: Xchat: Scripts + Plugins (at xchat.org)
<dreamon> tiax, Du weißt nicht zufällig wie man diese Scripts installiert? Viele sind Offline. Kennst eins das funktioniert?
<jokrebel> dreamon: Übersetzungstool? "Deutsch eingeben aber englisch chatten" oder wie?
<testdr> einfach von DE auf US umstellen und das funktioniert sogar mitten im Satz i did switch and like you see it works flawless, but sometimes i end up walking heavy on the woodway or so
<dreamon> jokrebel, Ich chatte auf englischen Channel und die Hauen da mit Worten um sich.. wäre cool wenn ich einfach übersetzt angezeigt bekommen (zumindest einige wörter die unklar sind)
<dreamon> testdr, ähm .. wie bitte?
<testdr> dreamon: i use a little micro-switch, you can get those for body-modificat  - argh, tschuldige, musste den Schalter wieder umlegen, es gibt da so Unter-die-Haut-Chips, läuft unter body-modification. Geht mit kleineren elektrischen Reizungen bis ins Gehirn und aktiviert dort die alten Erinnerungen aus den Englisch-Schulstunden
<LetoThe2nd> ist ja wieder gut, ok?
<dreamon> testdr, Ich lach mich Tod. Du bist der volle Kracher. Warum geht mir das nur so mächtig auf den Keks?  
<dreamon> Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere hatte ich 2jahre Englisch in der Schule. 
<testdr> wie der Meister des Spice andeutet, das ist alles offtopic --> #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<dreamon> testdr, Du hast damit angefangen !!
<l0kke> hallo welt - stehe im moment vor dem Problem, dass ich keine pakete mehr installieren kann - schuld daran ist folgende ausgabe, welche ich nach dem ausführen von apt-get ** erhalte: "E: Internal Error, No file name for libjson-c2"
<l0kke> mag mir jemand erklären, was genau nciht stimmt?
<testdr> l0kke: noe - erkläre mal welche Version und um welche updates es sich handelt, dann sieht vielleicht jemand was
<l0kke> ursprünglich war es mal ein elementary OS welches nun die paketlisten von ubuntu 14.04 hatte - nun aber die von ubuntu 14.10 - ich war neugierig was kommt - <- kommt nur dummes bei raus 
<testdr> l0kke: d.h. du hast da gemischte abhängigkeiten?
<ppq> weia.
<ppq> tu dir einen gefallen und sicher deine daten
<ppq> die konsistenz deiner paketverwaltung ist höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr zu retten
<l0kke> ist nichts wichtiges drauf. ich "spiele" lediglich an dem PC etwas hererum um mich mit ubuntu und co etwas anfreunden zu können 
<k1l> l0kke: also ich seh das auch so, dass ein priv.daten sichern und neu install einfacher ist. ansonsten den weg an dein paket anpassen und gucken ob es hilft: http://askubuntu.com/a/510830/31260
<kubine> Title: dpkg - How to fix E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<jokrebel> l0kke: Ûnd in Zukunft von Quellen-Mischmasch Abstand nehmen. Nur weil es ähnlich funktioniert heist das nicht, dass man verschiedene Distributionen wild mischen sollte/kann.
<l0kke> war nen versuch wert =D
<l0kke> die anleitung, welche zur fehlerbehebung hätte führen können brachte keinen erfolg
<l0kke> im gegenteil nun ist alles möglichst aktuell und somit untereinander absolut inkompatibel =D
<l0kke> ich werde wohl nachher nen ubuntu 14.04 ziehen und von vorn beginnen ;)
<testdr> 14.04.1 bitte
<l0kke> war eine erfahrung wert
<l0kke> ich glaub hier in netzwerk liegt nur nen 14.04
<l0kke> wid sich doch wohl während der installation aktuallisieren oder nicht?
<testdr> l0kke: das gibt dann aber hohe 3stellige Megabyte an updates
<l0kke> macht mir nichs sitz im moment im sublab (sublab.org ) hier hab ich ne brauchbare anbindung 
<testdr> dabei geht es auch um die Zeit - denn der Download von einem iso-image am Stück ist was anderes als die gestückelten updates und die installation
<testdr> l0kke: die 14.04.0 macht nur noch sinn, wenn du ohne netzwerk installations-optionen ausprobieren willst
<l0kke> ich schau mal fix was hier rumliegt und komm gleich wieder (sofern das noch nach dem reboot möglich ist =P )
<l0kke> brb
<l0kke> hmmm... das mit den herunterfahren über's GUI geht schonmal nicht mehr 
<jokrebel> testdr: Das möchte ich anzweifeln. Eine 14.04-CD die vom April stammt (wenn bereits vorhanden) und dann bei der Installation "Updates gleich einspielen" auswählen bringt annähernd das gleiche System mit weniger Netzlast als komplett vor die 14.04.1 komplett downzulaoden.
<jokrebel> *vorher
<Wabuo> Hey ho wie verbiete ich den einer Anwendung zeitweise den Netzwerkzugriff ?
<ppq> das geht mit apparmor, ist aber nicht trivial
<ppq> es gab mal was, wo man einfach einen befehl vor den auszuführenden befehl setzt und dann hat der prozess keinen netzwerkzugriff, etwas handlicher. aber ich erinner mich nicht mehr, wie das hieß
<Wabuo> m ungünstig dazu müsste ich das Programm neu starten wen sich der zustand ändern soll. Wünschenswert wäre etwas das auf Befehl einem Prozess den zugriff erlaubt/verbietet
<ppq> gibt sicherlich sowas.. aber da kenn ich mich nicht gut aus, sorry
<ppq> probier es sonst mal in ##networking (englisch)
<Wabuo> danke =)
<xubuntu33w> Hi! Ist das hier auch ein Channel für Xubuntu?
<Rochvellon> ja
<k1l> xubuntu33w: japp
<xubuntu33w> Oh gut!
<xubuntu33w> Da ich echt keine Ahnung habe welche iso ich hier downloaden soll.
<xubuntu33w> http://ftp.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-cdimage/xubuntu/releases/trusty/release/
<kubine> Title: TU Chemnitz: URZ: Anwendungen und Dienste: FTP-Archiv ftp.tu-... (at ftp.tu-chemnitz.de)
<k1l> wenn dein rechner 64bit unterstützt dann 64bit.
<k1l> und die 14.04.1 iso, da ist das .1 servicepack schon mit drin
<xubuntu33w> In dem Fall amd64?
<ppq> jo, in den meisten fällen xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<k1l> jo, das patent ist von amd aber läuft auch auf intel cpus
<xubuntu33w> Da ich gern ein 2.System auf meinem PC aufspielen möchte. Wenn Windows mal abkackt.
<xubuntu33w> @ppq k1l: Ich werde es mal Probieren! Danke euch!
<nagetier> Wo stelle ich denn unter lubuntu ein, das ein Mausklick auf eine URL eine bestimmte Anwendung öffnet?
<ppq> da gibts verschiedene stellen, nagetier 
<ppq> deine desktopumgebung wird sowas haben, dann noch das debian alternativen-system
<nagetier> ppq, ich fand es bisher nicht in den 'Einstellungen'
<ppq> nagetier, probier's mal mit sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<nagetier> ppq, hm, das sieht gut aus, hatte den FX und chromium in der Liste, stelle von FX auf den um.. aber hexchat öffnet immer noch den FX.. denke ich muss das direkt dort ändern.
<ppq> hmm
<Rochvellon> oder mal hexchat neu starten
<nagetier> moment
<nagetier> Rochvellon, leider nein, selbes Verhalten
<Rochvellon> hm
<nagetier> ppq sein Ansatz war gut, man muss 'x-www-browser' in den Anwendungen setzen
<nagetier> was nicht ganz meinen Wunsch nach nur an einem Ort konfigurieren erfüllt
<nagetier> xdg-mime default browser.desktop x-scheme-handler/http(s) half
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-18
<TechnoStar> Hey
<SET_> hi, ich hab da eine frage, Als linux neuling wollte ich gestern mal ubuntu ausprobieren und bin da auf ein Problem gestoßen. Meine asus xonar ds linux läuft zwar unter Ubuntu, dennoch kann ich sie nicht einstellen. da sie viel zu leise ist brauch die möglichkeit sie zu konfigurieren. gibt es da eine möglichkeit oder ein Interface für?
<ppq> SET_, ja, den alsamixer
<ppq> !alsamixer > SET_ 
<kubine> SET_: Informationen zu Alsamixer finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alsamixer
<SET_> ui danke für die schnelle hilfe. :)
<ppq> :)
<SET_> vielleicht könnt ihr mir auch bei einem anderem problem helfen. ich wollte gestern eine desktophintergrund Slideshow einrichten. hab dazu Wallch ausprobiert, doch das programm macht nichts. Im interface kann ich die bilder auswählen nur aktiviert er die slideshow nicht.
<ppq> SET_, das können die meisten desktopumgebungen von haus aus. welche nutzt du?
<SET_> ubuntu
<SET_> ich weiß es nicht genau hab das standart paket von Ubuntu installiert und nichts verändert.
<SET_> ach da stehts ja: Unity wird wohl sein.
<SET_> hab gestern im wiki geschaut, man kann zwar das wallpaper und sogar einen ganzen ordner auswählen, aber ich finde da nirgens eine möglichkeit, die bilder auf zeit zu ändern.
<ppq> hm ok, zu unity kann ich leider nichts sagen
<SET_> np ich sehe gerade hier gibs nen script mit dem ich das einfach lösen kann.
<SET_> Echt schlimm, wie schnell man als verwöhnter Windows user mit linux überfordert ist. So ich bin wieder weg, danke für die hilfe. bb
<ShiroNeko> hallo, kurze frage zu dd. mit dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/zero mach ich ja nix weiter kaputt?
<ShiroNeko> bekomme einfach die transferrate der platte, wenn ich richtig denke
<LetoThe2nd> ist vmtl. nicht fürs echte leben aussagekräftig, weil dumpf sequenziell gelesen wird.. und es sollte /dev/null sein :) ansonsten, ja.
<ShiroNeko> LetoThe2nd: okay, danke. mir geht es halt um die performance der einzelnen platten eines LVs. hab ja sonst keinen einfluss welche platte aktuell gelesen wird
<LetoThe2nd> ShiroNeko: jo. wie gesagt, ist halt raw-sequential access. und sagt dir wahrscheinlich nichts drüber wie viel die platten im anwendungsfall wirklich bringen.
<ShiroNeko> LetoThe2nd: ist ein reines datengrab. und hat auch weniger was mit daten für den anwendungsfall zu tun. brauch das für den test eines nagios-plugins, dafür brauch ich kurzfristig mal eine hohe leselast auf den einzelnen platten des LVs
<ThreeM> Ich hab ein Problem mit VFS full audit und samba
<ThreeM> vielleicht uch nur ein verständnisproblem
<ThreeM> ich hab ein smb share auf den diverse nutzer zugreifen, nun hatten wir das problem das sich ein virus über dieses share verbreitet hat
<ThreeM> also wollte ich alle dateien schreibschützen und per vfs full audit checken wer versucht die files zu überschreiben bzw schreiben
<ThreeM> um halt die station zu finden die da virenschleuder spielt
<ThreeM> meine smb.conf für das besagte share sieht so aus: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/419993/
<kubine> Title: SMB-config › Ablage › ubuntuusers.de (at paste.ubuntuusers.de)
<ThreeM> nun ist es allerdings so, ich offne eine datei, schreibe mutwillig was rein, will speichern und windows wirft mir ne fehlermeldung aus das berechtigungen fehlen
<ThreeM> aber ich bekomme  im log.autid die aktion nicht präsentiert
<ThreeM> wieso?
<ThreeM> :)
<lokke> hallo welt, ich bin recht unvertraut mit ubuntu ähnlichen distributionen hatte aber vorher ein elementary OS installiert, welches im dateimanager eine Ansicht hatte in der man den gesamten pfadverlauf paralel geöffnet sehen konnte. so wie es unter OSX der fall ist. kann mir jemand sagen, wie sich diese funktion nennt und wo ich diese her bekomm?
<k1l> das haben die gnome jungs weggemacht aus dem nautilus
<testdr> irgendeine "tree-funktion"?
<lokke> kann gut sein
<lokke> http://link.lokke.de/24
<lokke> dies meinte ich
<lokke> unter dem suchberiff "tree" finde ich leider ncihts brauchbares
<Fuchs> gescheite Dateiverwaltungen koennen das sonst immer noch 
<Fuchs> also z.B. dolphin 
<lokke> dolphin sieht vielversprechend aus - danke dir 
<Fuchs> keine Ursache
<Fuchs> ist aber Teil von KDE, einer alternativen Desktopumgebung, 
<Fuchs> wird also ein paar Abhaengigkeiten hinterherziehen 
<lokke> schon gesehen 
<Fuchs> und sich nicht so perfekt in Dein Unity / Gnome  integrieren 
<Fuchs> aber an sich eine sehr gute Dateiverwaltung
<lokke> dauert ne minute das päckchen zu ziehen 
<lokke> die*
<lokke> hat es probleme mit gtk?
<Fuchs> noe, es nutzt halt keins
<Fuchs> aber man kann es, da Qt, aussehen lassen wie eine GTK Applikation 
<lokke> klint nach GUI Matsch 
<lokke> klingt*
<_moep_> lokke: du kannst auch mal mit thunar vergleichen
<Fuchs> geht, Qt laesst sich so einrichten, dass es aussieht und sich anfuehlt wie GTK. Anders rum ist schwieriger. 
<Fuchs> Siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/KDE-Anwendungen_unter_GNOME?redirect=no  
<kubine> Title: KDE-Anwendungen unter GNOME › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<lokke> wenn ich das OS hier noch ab und an mal aufsetz lohnt es sich hier nen lokalen mirror anzulegen
<lokke> bzw. ihn zu nutzen
<lokke> marlin ist das was ich suchte -> https://launchpad.net/marlin
<kubine> Title: Marlin in Launchpad (at launchpad.net)
<SET|2> hi, da ich meine logitech tastatur und logitech maus brauche, würde ich ja gerne die software vom herrsteller haben, aber logitech bietet keine für linux an. gibt es alternativen?
<Fuchs> SET|2: was soll denn "die Software" tun? 
<jokrebel> für Maus und Tastatur braucht man Software?
<Fuchs> weil hier™  laufen diverse Maeuse und Keyboards und Gamepads, von Logitech, problemos
<SET|2> ich möchte bei der tastatur die FN tasten aktivieren und für die maus die extra tasten halt das was die software auch kann.
<jokrebel> hier auch
<SET|2> ist eine g700 maus die hat 9 tasten.
<Fuchs> die sollten gehen
<Fuchs> was meint `xev` zu den Tasten? 
<Fuchs> (auch bei FN) 
<SET|2> die maus und die tastatur geht, aber die tasten kann ich ja nicht konfiguriren.
<Fuchs> Was willst Du da auch konfigurieren? Wenn die einen Tastenevent senden, dann bindest Du da irgend etwas dran mit den Werkzeugen Deiner Desktopumgebung
<Fuchs> aber http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Logitech bietet sonst ziemlich sicher alle Links, die Du brauchst
<kubine> Title: Logitech › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Fuchs> hier(tm) machen die Tasten genau das, was sie sollen  (links, rechts, mitte, Rad, vor, zurueck), und die FN+foobar habe ich halt einfach an meine Programme zugewiesen
<Fuchs> und ggf. noch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Eingabegeräte 
<kubine> Title: Eingabegeräte › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<SET|2> ok da hab ich gleich viel lesestoff^
<SET|2> danke für die hilfe
<Fuchs> keine Ursache, viel Erfolg
<LifeLifeLP> So habe jezt Frisch Ubuntu 14.04, is vll. ne kitschige Frage aber wie bearbeite ich die GUI das menüs sich in Flamen auflösen usw. weiß einer wie das heißt habs schon öfter gesehen in Vids.?
<Fuchs> LifeLifeLP: nennt sich compiz 
<Fuchs> LifeLifeLP: ist eine Fensterverwaltung, Unity nutzt den Dreck sogar standardmaessig, keine Ahnung ob so Bloedsinn wie Flammen immer noch drin sind
<Fuchs> LifeLifeLP: installier Dir compizconfig-settings-manager, starte das (heisst dann ccsm) und schau nach 
<Fuchs> alternativ kann KDEs kwin den Mist auch
<LifeLifeLP> "Dreck sogar standardmaessig" soll das heißen das is schon instaliert?
<Fuchs> und laeuft aktuell, wenn Du unity nutzt. Nur ziemlich sicher sind halt so unnoetige graphische Spielereien deaktiviert
<Fuchs> aber in besagtem ccsm kann man, wenn sie das nicht rausgekickt haben, wieder aktivieren
<LifeLifeLP> Kann ich damit irgentwas schrotten?
<Fuchs> nur, wenn Du Dir ganz viel Muehe gibst
<LifeLifeLP> i hope for the best
<SET|2> mal ne frage zum grub boot loader. also ich ubuntu installiert hab, hat er nicht erkannt, dass auf einer anderen platte win 7 installiert ist. kann ich dies nachträglich noch einstellen oder ist win 7 jetzt zerschossen?
<LifeLifeLP> @Set2 ich glaube (halbwissen ftw.) man kann mit grub-update nen neuen BS suchlaufen anstoßen sicher bin ich mir aber nicht 100%ig
<SET|2> mhh ok
<SET|2> naja bei mir ists eher gar kein wissen :( hab seit gestern linux) ^^
<LifeLifeLP> ich frag mich blos weshalb es Win 7 nicht erkannt hat O.o
<SET|2> vielleicht hat er es auch und ich bin nur zu blöd um es zu sehen^^
<SET|2> ach egal ich scheitere hier schon an wine... direct x will er haben...
<Fuchs> fuer welches Programm brauchst Du wine? 
<Fuchs> weil je nach dem findest Du auf  http://appdb.winehq.org was 
<SET|2> final fantasy 14^^
<kubine> Title: WineHQ - Wine Application Database (at appdb.winehq.org)
<Fuchs> weia. Viel Erfolg. 
<Fuchs> aber ja: siehe appdb
<SET|2> naja laut den leuten dort solls ja laufen^^
<minz> hallo Leute. Ich habe ein Problem durch das Upgrade von Ubuntu 12.04 auf 14.04 und versuche es gerade zu beheben. Jedoch wäre etwas Unterstützung zum googeln ganz gut. Was ist der Unterschied zwischen meinen Kerneln 3.2.0-67-generic-pae und 3.13.0-34-generic. Vorallem das "-pae" interessiert mich gerade.
<minz> Achso. Das Problem ist der Login-screen. Nach der Passworteingabe bleibt nur der background und der Mauszeiger. Über strg+alt+f1 komme ich leider auch nicht rein. Habe alle meine 7 Kernels durchprobiert
<jokrebel> minz: PAE hat wenn ich mich recht entsinne nur was mit der RAM-Nutzung zu tun, hat also mit Deinem Problem wohl eher keinen Zusammenhang.
<jokrebel> minz: Falsch. Hängt mit dem Prozessor zusammen http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Ubuntu_Precise_installieren_auf_non-PAE_Systemen
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Precise installieren auf non-PAE Systemen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<jokrebel> Erst bei Ubuntu 14.04 wurde diese Problematik insofern entschärft, dass nun eine Bootoption forcepae zur Verfügung steht, die bei vielen bisher problematischen Rechnern weiterhelfen kann.
<jokrebel> minz: Kann denn Dein Prozessor kein PAE?
<jokrebel> siehe auch http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Alte_Hardware#Prozessor
<kubine> Title: Alte Hardware › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<minz> jokrebel: ach ok, danke :) Das kann ich dir als Linux-Neuling leider nicht beantworten. Bin froh, dass ich eben wenigstens via terminal einloggen kann :3
<jokrebel> minz: mit "cat /proc/cpuinfo" kannst Du das bei den Flags nachsehn
<jokrebel> wenn da irgendwo pae steht ist alles gut und das Problem liegt wo anders. 
<jokrebel> minz: Kannst die gesamte Ausgabe auch gerne Nopasten
<jokrebel> !pasten > minz 
<kubine> minz: Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<minz> kubine achso danke, hätte das über pastebin gemacht aber gut zu wissen dass es einen Nopaste-Service im Forum gibt. (Steht auch in dem grünen Text beim Joinen dieses Channels)
<jokrebel> !bot > minz 
<kubine> minz: Ich bin ein Bot. ;-)
<jokrebel> minz: ;-)
<minz> ziemlich menschlich! Hätte das jetzt nicht erwartet....
<minz> kann ich bei strg+alt+f1 die ausgabe irgendwie nach oben scrollen? Z.B. wenn ich ls mache und der Ordner eben viel zu viele Dateien enthält, als das diese alle auf dem Bildschirm ausgegeben werden können.. :(
<jokrebel> Shift Bild-hoch
<minz> whoa vielen Dank! Kannst du mir eventuell sagen wie dieses strg+alt+f1-Dingens heißt damit ich selber nachschlagen kann? Dann kommen halt auch weniger doofe Fragen *schäm*
<subz3r0> wenn nen programm crashed... ich allerdings kein log dazu habe... wie kann ich nen core dump davon erstellen?
<minz> *Du, entschuldigung
<jokrebel> minz: Das ist das Terminal
<macrobat> subz3r0: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-core-dumps.html (auf englisch)
<kubine> Title: HowTo: Debug Crashed Linux Application Core Files Like A Pro - nixCraft (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<Lotte> hallo! kann mir jemand bei der einstellung laptop-hdmi-tv helfen? die auflösungen ändern sich (optisch), aber in den einstellungen bleibt das gleiche stehn... *ratlos-guck*
<ppq> "optisch", wie meinst du das?
<Lotte> naja, das bild verschiebt sich.. ich kenn mich damit leider überhaupt nicht aus, bin aber leider nicht mehr in kontakt mit dem installierer... 
<ppq> klingt, als wäre die eingestellte auflösung nicht die native auflösung des TVs und er macht da komisches up-/downscaling
<ppq> finde mal raus, welche auflösung der tv hat und stell die dann ein - üblicherweise die höchste verfügbare
<Lotte> okhee, danke :) jetzt wird mir am tv alles angezeigt, aber der laptop-bildschirm is immer noch... wie zu niedrig aufgelöst, aber es is schon die höchste einstellung eingestellt :'(
<ppq> hast du das auf "klonen" oder auf "desktop erweitern" eingestellt?
<Lotte> ahm... am laptop wird mir für den tv nur eine auflösung angezeigt, geändert hab ich das direkt am gerät. 
<Lotte> in 16:9 overscan 'aus'. was auch immer das heißen mag.. ö.ö
<ppq> hm, ka
<Lotte> lässt sich das irgendwie einstelln, dasser automatisch beim anschließen des tv den ton und das bild dahin umlegt und den laptopbildschirm ausschaltet?
<Casaper> Hi
<Lotte> tach
<Casaper> Ich hätt ne frage zu lvcreate: wenn ich einen snapshot mache, gibt es eine beschränkung für die länge des namens (-n "snapshotnameev.lange") ? Grund für meine Frage: Ich bin gerade dabei mir ein backupscript zu schreibseln das mit lvm snapshots arbeiten soll. der Snapshotname soll also ein Datetimestring sein (b_1409182147new_root)
<ppq> sollte mit einer udev regel oder so gehen. google das mal, am besten auf englisch, bei askubuntu.com gibts so sachen oft
<Casaper> so auf die suchmaschine anwerfend fand ich nix dazu, und man lvcreate -n ist auch nicht aufschlussreich dazu
<Casaper> habe meine Frage nun doch ergoogeln können. Falls es jemanden interessieren sollte: VG und LV Label plus hyphens dürfen zusammen nicht länger als 126 zeichen sein.
<koegs> Casaper: danke für die Rückmeldung :)
<p01nt3r> guten abend. habe nachträglich unter windows ein fakeraid im striping-modus erstellt. linux war zu dieser zeit bereits auf einer platte ausserhalb dieses arrays installiert. allerdings lagert /home jetzt mit in diesem array, da diese partition auf einer der beiden array-platten lag(habe die daten dieser platte mit dem intel rapid storage tool migriert). das linux läuft noch, aber ich bekomme zur bootzeit irgendeine meldung
<p01nt3r> , dass /dev/mapper/irgendwas irgendwo hin verlinkt wurde. a) wo finde ich diese meldung wieder? b) kann ich die meldung ignorieren und normal weiterarbeiten?
<p01nt3r> alle partitionen waren per UUID gemountet in der /etc/fstab, ich denke, dass es deshalb funktioniert hat mit der migrierung der home-partition und das linux ootb lief nach der umstellung auf das raid0. nur diese meldung beim booten stört mich noch.
<funky1> hi leute ich habe alle 5 min diesen eintrag im syslog "localhost ata_id[9856]: HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for '/dev/sdb': Invalid argument" weiss einer was das soll?
<k1l_> usb platte dran?
<funky1> yep
<k1l_> dann ist das weil der usb-zu-sata controller da nichts unterstützt
<funky1> kann ich da was machen oder ignorieren?
<k1l_> ich würde sagen ignorieren
<funky1> okidoki, danke :)
<manni> Guten Abend zusammen. Muss eine Frage zum Unix Schichtenmodell(USER/Programme/SYS-Funktion/Kernel/Hardware) beantworten und zwar welche schichten protected sind.. Müssten alle unterhalb der Programmschicht sein!?b
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-19
<zeitmaschine> Hallo
<stareye> morgen ne komische frage ich wollte x fernsteuern auf netbsd hab ich schon gemacht aber wollte auf einen rechner ubuntu machen und mich per x dort anmelden
<LupusE> guten morgen
<innerand> Mal ne bloede Frage: Wenn ich ein deb paket "von Hand" downloade und installiere (also nicht mit apt-get, ohne repository), dann sollte sich  das doch nicht aktualisieren, oder?
<dadrc> Wenn es ein gleichnamiges Paket in den Paketquellen gibt, mit einer neueren Version, doch
<testdr> innerand: noe - zum nicht aktualisieren müssen die installierten pakete markiert werden - und auch händisch installiert ist installiert
<innerand> Ich hab hier die chrome-beta ueber das deb von google installiert und wundere mich grad, dass sich das jetzt ueber den Ubuntu Sofware-updater ubdaten moechte
<dadrc> Die Chrome-Beta fügt Googles Paketquellen bei dir ein
<testdr> innerand: langsam - was hast Du gemacht? Welche Dateien wohin?
<dadrc> Und zieht sich von da Updates.
<innerand> what, was soll das den?! 
<dadrc> → Nicht einfach Pakete von irgendwo installieren
<dadrc> Die können machen, was sie wollen.
<testdr> innerand: ich wette mal - wenn es das ist - dass auch ein Hinweis kam, dass diese Quellen hinzugefügt werden
<tiax> Chrome fügt bei der Installation ein weiteres Repo hinzu sowie den Schlüssel dazu
<tiax> das ist alles kein Problem, schließlich läuft eine Paketinstallation ja mit Root-Rechten
<innerand> gript es da neben der sources.list noch was?
<innerand> -r
<dadrc> Ist in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<testdr> innerand: wenn "pakete/programme" händisch installiert werden (so aus einem tgz-archiv) dann sollten die nicht im normalen Datei/Verzeichnisbaum landen, der von updates aktualisiert wird
<dadrc> Gut, dass niemand von Archiven geredet hat.
<tiax> er hat, wie oben beschrieben, ja das .deb runtergeladen, wie es bei Chrome normal ist
<innerand> tatsaechlich ist da google in der /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<dadrc> Überraschung.
<innerand> Ja, ziemlich. Diese ***! 
<dadrc> Note: Installing Google Chrome will add the Google repository so your system will automatically keep Google Chrome up to date. If you don’t want Google's repository, do “sudo touch /etc/default/google-chrome” before installing the package.
<dadrc> Steht extra auf der Downloadseite.
<innerand> ja aber wer liest sowas denn...
<testdr> wer liest denn so was .. 
<testdr> sorry - war zu langsam
<dadrc> Ja nu.
<dadrc> Ihr solltet vielleicht :)
<innerand> joa... 
<innerand> Und Ubuntu sollte mich vorher anschreien bevor da was reindarf. 
<dadrc> Wenn du Befehle mit Rootrechten ausführst, geht jedes Linux davon aus, dass du weißt, was du tust.
<dadrc> Das sagt dir sudo sogar, wenn du es benutzt.
<testdr> innerand: 1. deaktivere dann mal das automatische updaten - dann klappt das auch besser
<innerand> ja schon klar. 
<innerand> kann ich das repro irgendwie auf chrome einschraenken? 
<tiax> dadrc:  naja aber das ist doch nicht immer realistisch. „Chrome installiernen“ ist was, das komplett ohne Sudo und so weiter geht
<tiax> man geht auf ne schicke Seite von Google, lädt das .deb runter, man klickt drauf, das software center öffnet sich, sagt „bitte nur installieren, wenn sie der Quelle vertrauen“, user denkt sich “google ist ok“ und installiert
<tiax> root-Kennwort braucht man im softwarecenter ohnehin immer und sonstige Warnung kommt nicht
<innerand> joa. damit das mir die da gleich praktisch meinen pc uebernehmen hatte ich nicht gerechnet. 
<k1l> och bitte
<innerand> naja, wenn die lustig sind konenn mir die darueber auch einen anderen Kernel einspielen. 
<dadrc> Ja
<testdr> innerand: wenn Du wirklich mal wissen willst was Sache ist und keine schwachen Nerven hast, dann lass mal in einem Fenster ein tcpdump mitlaufen, zur Anzeige was so alles Dein Rechner ohne Deinen Willen rumsendet.
<k1l> ihr ballert wie die windows user fremdpakete auf euer system und seid dann entsetzt, wenn eines sich als 3rdparty quelle einträgt damit das paket aktuell bleibt mit den updates?
<tiax> Klar
<innerand> Nein, ich bin ensetzt weil sowas wie das hinzufuegen eine paketquelle ablaeuft ohne das ich darauf (vom system) hingewiesen werde
<tiax> ohne Kenntnis vom Paketsystem ist das echt nicht intuitiv ahnbar
<k1l> also entweder man informiert sich selber und wenn es dann heimlich passiert macht man ne welle. aber alles wild anklicken und hinterher meckern, dass man nicht mit dem 3fachen formular gefragt wurde ist lächerlich
<testdr> wobei das mit den Updates (automatisch) eigentlich gewollt ist, denn wer will schon händisch jedes einzelne Programm updaten?
<tiax> naja innerand, das Problem ist, dass im Grunde die Installation mit Root-Rechten läuft und dabei beliebig Scripte laufen dürfen. Das könnte entweder direkt eine Datei in /etc/apt/sources.list.d anlegen oder nen cronjob, der das übermorgen macht
<sash_> In den Installern kann halt alles drinstehen. Genau wie in jedem anderen OS auch.
<tiax> das ist automatisch quasi kaum abzufangen und von gewollten Änderungen zu unterscheiden
<innerand> klar, wenn die mal unter root laeuft dann hat sie root  
<innerand> aber ist denn eien deb installation ohen root ueberhaupt moeglich? 
<tiax> ne
<sash_> Nein.
<tiax> Ohne Dich nach dem Kennwort zu fragen schon, aber nicht ohne Schreibrechte in's Dateisystem
<innerand> Das ist ein problem. 
<tiax> Lässt sich leider nicht ohne Einbußen großer Freiheit verhindern
<tiax> wir KÖNNTEN natürlich für alle Pakete ne Signatur von Canonical o.Ä. erfordern, aber dann dürfen wir halt auch nur noch installieren, was die erlauben
<innerand> naja, man konnte das ganze doch nur feur den user installieren. 
<tiax> vgl. Apple
<tiax> jo, man könnte das sicher irgendwie nach /home installieren, aber dann msus man halt alle Abhängigkeiten mitliefern. Die kann man ja ohne Root auch nicht installieren. Das würde schon gehen, mit nem Cronjob kann man auch automatisch aktualisieren
<tiax> aber überleg mal grundsätzlich
<innerand> schon klar. Aber man kommt halt schnell mal in die Situation ein 'fremdes' paket zu instlalieren. Und wenn man da jedesmal root hergibt... 
<tiax> Deinem Browser traust Du täglich mit dermaßen vielen persönlichen Daten
<tiax> die kompromittiert zu bekommen ist nicht viel weniger schlimm als das restliche System gleich mit übernommen zu kriegen
<tiax> man könnte das schon so machen wie unter Android, mit Sandbox, aber wenn ein programm nützlich sein soll, braucht's unter Umständen halt Zugang zum Internet, zum Dateisystem, usw. Also muss man den Nutzer um erlaubnis fragen
<tiax> unter Android sind jetzt zwar alle Apps relativ gut voneinander abgeschottet und vom System erst recht, aber die Nutzer erlauben halt auch alle möglichen Dinge, was das wieder etwas aufweicht
<tiax> (nicht, dass sie ne Wahl hätten)
<innerand> bei android nicht, bei iOS haben sie afaik die Wahl. 
<tiax> unter android geht das mit xposed privacy und Konsorten auch. Da kann man einfach falsche Infos an die App weiterreichen. Facebook denkt zB, ich wäre oft auf den Weihnachtsinseln :)
<innerand> Aber es muss ja nicht gleich so krass sein. Nur bei so elementaren eingriffen in das system wie dem hinzufuegen einer paketquelle sollte noch irgend was vom system kommen, auch wenn das grad unter root laueft. 
<tiax> Ist leider net so einfach
<tiax> dann macht mein Script halt keine neue Datei in /etc/apt/sources.list.d sondern einen crobjob, DER macht das dann übermorgen
<innerand> joa.
<tiax> oder nutzt eine Schnittstelle (hook) mit apt aus, dass vor jeder Aktualisierung ne Paketquelle hinzugefügt wird und nachher entfernt, damit Du es nicht siehst. Oder ich installiere gleich noch ein rootkit mit
<innerand> man brauchte sowas wie einen halb-root der bei gewissen dingen nachfragen muss. 
<tiax> dann brauche ich gar kein Paketsystem :)
<tiax> gute Lektüre dazu ist auch http://www.explainxkcd.com/wiki/index.php/1200:_Authorization
<kubine> Title: 1200: Authorization - explain xkcd (at www.explainxkcd.com)
<innerand> und wie bekomme ich das google-repo jetzt wenigstens auf das chrom paket eingeschraenkt? 
<tiax> Du könntest Dir mal Apt-Pinning anschauen und dem PPA eine niedrigere Priorität zuweisen als den Standard-Quellen
<innerand> k, thx
<testdr> Preisfrage, weil ich es noch nie gemacht habe (im chrome-Fall): wenn einfach die Quelle entfernt wird - dann gibt es doch auch keine updates mehr - aber das installierte wird nicht gelöscht?
<tiax> genau
<tiax> nicht sehr schlau im Fall eines Browsers
<innerand> joa, den will man ja eigentlich aktuell haben. 
<testdr> dann sollte innerand die Quelle in apt-services löschen und wenn er ein neues Chrome will, dann holt er es sich wieder wie im alten Fall
<tiax> man kann ja auch einfach chromium aus den offiziellen quellen verwenden
<innerand> noe, damit tut netflix nicht :) 
<tiax> aber mit Chrome?
<tiax> ich dachte, netflix ginge über pipelight oder so Scherze
<innerand> mit der beta ja. 
<innerand> sagt mir jetzt nichts. 
<tiax> achso das ist silverlight für linux, mit wine und so. Keine Ahnung ob das gut funktioniert
<innerand> ich nutze als browser chromium aus den ubuntu quellen und damit tats erstmal nicht. 
<tiax> Chromium ist übrigens auf Version 37, genauso wie Chrome-Stable
<tiax> das wird aktualisiert, will ich damit sagen. In Zukunft könnt's damit gehen
<innerand> k, das mit dem silverlight hab ich auch irgendwo gelesen. Die chom beta kann wohl denn html 5 drm schnick schnack
<tiax> achso, wg. drm. Na das ist in der Tat fraglich, ob das über Chromium jemals kommt
<innerand> Ist ja auch doof. Das mit dem DRM sollen sie bei netflix mal sein lassen. Wenn ich das zeug raubmordkopieren will dann kann ich das so und so. Ist also grunsaetzlich eine freiwillige entscheidung dafuer zu bezahlen. 
<innerand> Und drm nichts anderes als Kund-Schikane. Die muessen sich deswegen  dann irgendwelche Fremdpakete installieren die ihnen repos unterjubeln... 
<tiax> echt, kannst Du es kopieren? Derzeit kannst Du es ja nicht mal abspielen :D
<tiax> ne im Ernst, mich  nervt das auch sehr
<innerand> Joa, aber ich befuerchte zummindest bei den Streaming Dingen wird der DRM-Quatsch wohl bleiben. 
<tiax> Piraten haben wie immer ja diesen Ärger nicht
<innerand> Eben, damit erreicht man letztendlich bloß das die zahlenden Kunden ein schlechteres Produkt bekommen als die Piraten. Und Kopiert wird's am Ende ja doch wieder. Ob ich jetzt direkt den Stream dumpe oder ich das HDMI Signal abrgeife... 
<sash_> DRM-geschütztes Silverlight geht mittlerweile auch unter Linux mit Pipelight.
<tiax> wie gesagt
<sash_> Ich nutz es mit SkyGo, seit Neuestem problemlos.
<mawil> drm oder sonstige schutzmechnismen sind in jedemfall sinnvoll um dort, wo das urhg versagt, urheberrechte geschützer werke geltend zu machen. selbst wenn es von "wenigen/vielen" piraten umgangen werden kann wird zumindest ein großteil der öffentlichkeit an der nicht-legalen verwertung gehindert. darum geht es ja eigentlich dabei. sonst könnte man ja auch die mauern um ein gefängnis abreisen lasssen nur weil ab und zu "wenige/
<mawil> viele" insassen ausbrechen... ;)
<mawil> skygo und pipelight funktioniert übrigens super :)
<tiax> naja das hinkt schon ein wenig mit dem GEfängnis
<tiax> es reicht, wenn einer irgendwie das Video kopiert, der Rest lädt's von ner Website ohne Anmeldung runter oder gar noch komfortabler
<k1l> ihr könnt auch gerne in die drm diskussion in #ubuntu-de-offtopic mit einsteigen :)
<tiax> jeder Bezahldienst ist derzeit ohne signifikanten Mehrwert komplizierter, selbstverständlich teurer und weist, wie man sieht, Begrenzungen bei den Nutzern auf
<mawil> ok der vergleich mit dem gefängnis war ein wenig überzogen. nur eins noch... das kein signifikanten mehrwert besteht stimmt nicht. für den nutzer definitiv nicht, ack, für den urheber jedoch schon! drm wurde als digitales Rechtemanagement so entwickelt, dass eine automatisiert abwicklung von nutzungsverträgen ermöglicht wird und so genau nachvollziebar ist wie oft ein bestimmtes werk konsumiert wurde um entsprechende vergüt
<mawil> ungen ausschütten zu können. aber, da geb ich dir tiax recht, nervig ist es oftmals schon ;)
<innerand> Och das Gefaengnis Besipiel passt schon. Nur sind es bei DRM halt die zahlenden Kunden die im Gefaengnis sitzen und eingesperrt sind weahrend die Piraten draußen in Freiheit sind... 
<jokrebel> verlagert dies doch bitte nach Offtopic. Danke
<MinSup> Gibt es einen einfachen Einzeiler um einen torrent via Kommandozeile zu laden?
<tiax> MinSup: transmission-cli [torrent-Datei|magnet-link]
<tiax> vgl http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Transmission#Kommandozeilenversion
<kubine> Title: Transmission › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<MinSup> tiax: danke. Wird der torrrent dann weiterhin konstant von mir angeboten?
<tiax> bis Du's abbrichst
<MinSup> tiax: danke
<lokke> Hallo Welt, kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich meine onBoard GPU paralel zu meiner Grafikkarte betreiben kann? 
<lokke> es handelt sich bei der sekundären um eine AMD 760G
<lokke> meine primäre ist die Radeon HD4890 welche vom von AMD veröffentlichten treiber nciht unterstützt wird
<dave12319112002> hi wer kennt sich gut mit irc aus
<dave12319112002> ?
<koegs> dave12319112002: zumindest gut genug um zu wissen, dass metafragen nicht gern gesehen sind :)
<dave12319112002> wat sind metafragen?
<koegs> dave12319112002: http://metafrage.de/
<kubine> Title: Metafrage (at metafrage.de)
<dave12319112002> ok sry
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-20
<dreamon> #depression
<dreamon> ups. scheiß copy past.. pse ignore
<Perzeus> wlan ist mist
<Perzeus> das reicht nicht weitgeng
<Perzeus> nur ca 15 km fuer den zivilen nutzer
<sonotos> 15 km auf freier strecke
<sonotos> in der würste auf nem turm vielleicht
<sonotos> mit richtantenne
<redcat> Hi all
<olu__> Ich versuche gerade ein altes Samsung S5230 mit Wammu zu betreiben. Ich möchte eigentlich nur die Nachrichten abrufen. Als  Verbindungen sagt Wammu seien at19200 sowie at115200 möglich
<olu__> Leider funktioniert das übertrage sogar nicht. Beim Adressbuch bricht er bei der Hälfte mit einem Fehler ab und bei "Nachrichten abrufen" kommt nach einiger Zeit "Wammu reagiert nicht mehr"
<olu__> kann mir da jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> Wammu? Samsung? Wo ist da der Bezug zu Ubuntu?
<olu__> Wohl wiedermal der falsche channel :( Wo muss ich hin?
<jokrebel> ich frag ja nur
<olu__> ja das läuft halt auf ubuntu (naja eigentlich opensuse  :D )
<tuor_laptop> hi, ich habe ein executable welches wenn ich es starte als fehler dies ausgibt: "error while loading shared libraries: libudev.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<tuor_laptop> wie kann ich das libudev.so.1 installieren? (ubuntu 12.04)
<k1l> !alis > olu__ guck mal wo der opensuse channel ist
<kubine> olu__ guck mal wo der opensuse channel ist: alis ist ein Service-Bot zur Suche von Kanälen auf Freenode. Mehr Informationen und Hilfe dazu unter /msg alis help list oder in #freenode . Beispiel: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<jokrebel> olu__: Vielleicht hilft Dir ja http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Wammu schon ein bisschen weiter, aber OpenSuSE ist kein Ubuntu ;-)
<kubine> Title: Wammu › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<olu__> im opensuse channel konnte mir nicht geholfen werden, daher bin ich hier
<olu__> den wikiartikel kenn ich, danke
<k1l> da opensuse komplett andere versionen und kernel und und und hat frag halt andere opensuse support möglichkeiten wie foren, mailinglists etc
<olu__> VIelleicht kennt sich ja jemand mit dem Programm aus, also mehr als ich 
<tuor_laptop> ich finde nur libudev0 bei apt-cache search
<olu__> Oder kennt jemand noch ein anderes Programm, mit dem ich Nachrichten auf den Rechner ziehen kann?
<jokrebel> tuor_laptop: Was genau hast Du vor? Was ist das für ein "executable"?
<dadrc> tuor_laptop, für sieht das schlecht aus, libudev.so.1 gibt es da nicht.
<dadrc> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libudev.so.1&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Contents Search Results -- libudev.so.1 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<tuor_laptop> ist popcorntime. Auf dem ubuntu 14.04 habe ichs dann irgendwie hingekriegt weis aber nicht mehr wie...
<tuor_laptop> dort kann ich es nun einfach doppelclicken. und es startet
<dadrc> Jo, Ubuntu 14.04 hat libudev1
<dadrc> → Besorg dir eine Version von Popcorntime, die gegen libudev0 kompiliert ist
<tuor_laptop> ok.
<tuor_laptop> thx
<dadrc> olu__, http://wammu.eu/phones/samsung/5109/ und die "Similar phones" an der Seite mal angeguckt? Da werden verschiedene Configs vorgeschlagen
<kubine> Title: Samsung GT-S5230 - Gammu Phone Database (at wammu.eu)
<olu__> Vielen Dank, ja ich probiere gerade die anderen Verbindungen durch (also at, blueat etc)
<olu__> funzt auch alles nicht....
<ufo49> Hallo alle zusammen
<jokrebel> ufo49: Mahlzeit
<ufo49> Kennt jemand eine SAT-Karte, welche unter Ubuntu funktioniert?
<ppq> ufo49, die von digital devices
<ppq> kosten allerdings auch viel geld
<ppq> würd eher was günstigeres nehmen und zurückschicken, wenn sie sich nicht zum laufen bewegen lässt
<ufo49> Ich habe eine von Pinaccle, geht aber nur mit windows
<koegs> http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Hardware_Device_Information
<kubine> Title: Hardware Device Information - LinuxTVWiki (at www.linuxtv.org)
<nagetier> ufo49, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwaredatenbanken
<kubine> Title: Hardwaredatenbanken › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<ufo49> Richtig befriedigend waren die Links nicht. Hat hier irgendwer etwas am laufen, das preiswert ist und sicher funktioniert
<testdr> ufo49: meine lösung läuft schon seit über 10 Jahren - das wird Dir aber nicht helfen, weil diese (alten) hauppauge nova-s karten es nicht mehr gibt
<testdr> ufo49: dazu hast Du nicht gesagt ob Du sat oder sat-2 nutzen willst
<ufo49> @testdt Du glücklicher
<testdr> ufo49: --> ab nach #ubuntu-de-offtopic (falls mehr dazu)
<ufo49> OK
<bostjan_> Hallo ich bin der Bostjan und benötige einen Registration Code um hier beizutreten. Wo bekomme ich diesen Code?
<testdr> bostjan_: überhaupt nicht - Du meinst die Registrierung bei einem irc-Provider (die connect-Server) - Du kannst auch einfach den von ubuntu nehmen (siehe Einstellung im irc-client)
<bostjan_> Ich bin im Internet unter: http://community.linuxmint.com/auth/register
<kubine> Title: Linux Mint Community (at community.linuxmint.com)
<ppq> bostjan_, ubuntu hat mit linux mint nichts zu tun. das hier ist ein ganz normaler, öffentlicher irc channel, hier brauchst du keine losung ;)
<bostjan_> ok, danke
<bostjan_> bin erst mal weg, cu
<nasenbaer73> moin moin, habe ne frage, ich würde gerne eine andere grafikkarte benutzen. habe diese eingesetzt aber wenn ubuntu bootet bleibt dieser beim boot stehen ohne eine fehler rückmeldung. (mit beim boot meine ich, die stelle wo ohne bootscreen der test im desktop runterläuft, also grub war schon vorhanden und hat ubuntu geladen)
<nasenbaer73> ah hab nen guten link gefunden... http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hardwareaustausch
<kubine> Title: Hardwareaustausch › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<gia> hallo, ist es gefährlich,w enn ich ubuntu tweak --> apt-cache lösche, um mehr speicherplatz zu bekommen?
<testdr> gia: wenn Du weißt was Du löschst, eigentlich nicht.  Aber wenn Du aus Speicherplatzgründen löschst, dann sollte es noch andere Platzbelegungen geben und Du solltest Dir vorher den Speicherverbrauch ansehen.
<gia> habe eigentlich noch 5,7GB für ./ vielleicht wirds zu knapp
<testdr> gia: ? 6GB frei von was? Ein Ubuntu-System braucht nur so ca.5-7GB
<gia> auf systempartition
<testdr> nasenbaer73: graka-tausch - was war die alte graka und was ist die neue?
<gia> wegen movie online anschauen + systemauslagerung
<testdr> gia: ? bitte frage richtig lesen: 6GB frei von z.B. gesamter Partitionsgroße von 70GB oder was?
<nasenbaer73> testdr,  hi. ich habe gerade mal beide grafik karten gleichzeitig drin damit ich das model auslesen kann. alte ist eine nvidia GTX275 , die neue eine NVIDIA Corporation G72
<nasenbaer73> schätze nur xorg mus configuriert werden
<gia> 6GB frei von 11,7 auf ./ und 5 GB auf /home
<testdr> nasenbaer73: kenne die G72 nicht - welches ubuntu-system und welchen nvidia-treiber
<nasenbaer73> NVIDIA Corporation G72 [GeForce 7200 GS / 7300 SE] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<nasenbaer73> treiber installiert ist glaube ich Kernel modules: nvidia_331_updates, nvidia_331, nouveau, nvidiafb
<testdr> nasenbaer73: a ja - gibts glaub ich auch passiv gekühlt
<nasenbaer73> nasenbaer73,  ja ist eine passive, desswegen möchte ich diese einbauen
<testdr> nasenbaer73: sollte eigentlich keine Probleme bringen - aber wieso 2 gleichzeitig? Das geht bei manchen boards nicht.
<testdr> nasenbaer73: 1. nur eine Graka,   2.das bios sollte laufen,  3. boote zum Test mit einer ubuntu-live-version
<nasenbaer73> beide gleichzeitig drin, damit ich diese mal auslesen konnte, es steht keine modellnummer drauf  bei der passiven. außerdem dachte ich mir, ich kann vielleicht so xorg besser einstellen, ich denke dort liegt das problem. denn wenn ich die passive alleine rein stecke komme ich nicht in das login fenster
<testdr> nasenbaer73: ? du kommst nicht in das login-Fenster weil?
<nasenbaer73> testdr,  bios geht grub erscheint auch... noch kurz das boot logo danach kommt nix mehr, hab nur noch bootscreen console zu sehen
<nasenbaer73> testdr,  hab gelesen das xserver configuriert weren muss auf die neue garik karte, ist das mißt ?
<testdr> nasenbaer73: wenn grub menu kommt -- shift drücken um das menu anzuzeigen und dann den boot-eintrag editieren und dort das splash und quiet mal wegmachen zur Anzeige der kernel-bootmeldungen
<testdr> nasenbaer73: normalerweise hat bei mir ein ubuntu-system nach dem Austausch ähnlicher nvidia-Karten ohne Änderungen gestartet und funktioniert, da der nvidia-Treiber für mehrere Kartentypen ausgelegt ist.
<nasenbaer73> testdr,  wie kann ich den eintrag editieren ?
<nasenbaer73> dachte man kann nur parameter hinzufügen
<testdr> nasenbaer73: ich will Dich nicht ins recovery-Menü jagen, wenn Du nicht vorher mit der Live-Version geprüft hast, dass die hardware-Kombination prinzipiell funktioniert
<nasenbaer73> hab leider keine live hier gerade
<testdr> nasenbaer73: im recovery-Menü gibt es auch eine Menüoption (nach dem boot) um x11 neu zu konfigurieren
<nasenbaer73> testdr,  im recovery menü war ich schon nur hab ich so ein menü nicht gefunden
<testdr> nasenbaer73: mit 2 linken händen kannst du im recoverymenü einiges kaputt machen
<testdr> nasenbaer73: kommst Du denn auf die konsolen? strg+alt+F1 .. oder F2..
<nasenbaer73> werde ich testen, bis gleich
<nasenbaer73> testdr, ja alt + strg + FX tasten funzen, der screen den ich wohl sehe ist der ohne X
<testdr> nasenbaer73: du hast nur einen REchner?
<nasenbaer73> Computer richtig, kein laptop
<nasenbaer73> bissi oldshool :D
<testdr> nasenbaer73: dann papier und stift
<testdr> nasenbaer73: einmal zum recovery-modus, überfliege diese wiki-seite: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Recovery-Modus
<kubine> Title: Recovery-Modus › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<nasenbaer73> testdr,  X ist doch das problem oder ?
<testdr> nasenbaer73: dann zu der console, die funktioniert. Da musst Du Dich mit Deinem Usernamen anmelden können. Wenn das nicht funktioniert kommst Du um die live-version nicht rum.
<testdr> nasenbaer73: auf der Seite von dem Link! Siehe die Bilder
<testdr> nasenbaer73: da gibt es die Option im abgesicherten Grafikmodus starten - das ist der Punkt um falsche Grafiktreiber zu bereinigen
<nasenbaer73> ich war eben im recovery in der console und hab xorg -configure eingegeben, scheinbar muss ich das machen wenn ich mich bei alt + strg + Fx eingebe, den im recovery hats nicht funltionoert
<testdr> nasenbaer73: eigentlich nicht. Das kommt jetzt, das nennt sich: dpkg-reconfigure   x11-common
<testdr> nasenbaer73: und das musst Du von Deinem Useraccount mit root-rechten starten, also sudo
<testdr> nasenbaer73: deshalb papier und stift - alles aufschreiben
<testdr> nasenbaer73:  es gibt leute, die haben ein fotographisches gedächnis - ich nicht - falls Du es hast, prima, dann brauchst Du es nicht
<nasenbaer73> ok
<nasenbaer73> F der link wäre doch dann besser ?
<nasenbaer73> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<kubine> Title: VideoDriverHowto - Community Help Wiki (at help.ubuntu.com)
<testdr> nasenbaer73: Du meinst den recovery-eintrag
<testdr> nasenbaer73: auf der Seite (Link von Dir) da ist auch ein Beispiel mit dpkg-reconfigure -- nur das nutzt xserver-xorg und da bin ich mir nicht im Klaren ob das nicht schon überholt ist bei einer Ubuntu-14.04 und später
<nasenbaer73> testdr,  hab einen uneleganten weg gewählt apt-get purge nvidia*
<nasenbaer73> jetzt gehts , nur alles etwas slow, werde jetzt den treiber neu installieren
<testdr> nasenbaer73: das ist sinn der sache - erstmal einen low-level grafiktreiber und dann mit den graphischen tools den nvidia wieder nachinstallieren
<nasenbaer73> aber wenn ich ubuntu mir einen treiber vorschlagen lasse, zeit er mir bei den treibern nicht mehr die nvidia 304 311 usw an sondern nvidia binary xorg driver
<testdr> nasenbaer73: mit vorschlagen meinst Du die Suche nach Hardwaretreibern?
<nasenbaer73> testdr,  wenn ich mir einen nvidia 311 wieder installiere, falle ich auf das selbe problem zurück ? ja die suche nach hardwaretreibern
<testdr> nasenbaer73: moment - muss erst nachschaun ob der aktuelle nvidia die älteren Karten, wie Deine nicht mehr unterstützt
<testdr> nasenbaer73: laut der Seite wird vom 304er nvidia-Treiber die Karte unterstützt: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-304.37-driver
<kubine> Title: NVIDIA DRIVERS 304.37Certified (at www.nvidia.com)
<testdr> nasenbaer73: die Graka nvidia-7200 wird von neueren nicht mehr unterstützt. - Du musst also gezielt einen älteren auswählen.
<nasenbaer73> testdr,  der nvidia treiber machts jedenfalls nicht ich werde ein anderen benötigen
<testdr> nasenbaer73: sagte ich doch - laut der Seite von nvidia brauchst Du eine ältere version
<testdr> nasenbaer73: das wäre auch die erklärung warum das tauschen der graka so nicht funktioniert hat, weil die "ältere" eine neuere ist.
<nasenbaer73> hab auch kernelpanics :/
<testdr> nasenbaer73: na toll - vielleicht verstehst Du jetzt warum ich gleich zu Anfang Dich auf die Ubuntu-Live-Version hingewiesen habe. Solange die Hardware probleme macht kämpfst Du an der falschen Stelle.
<nasenbaer73> verstehe :)
<nasenbaer73> versuche es gerade mit den proriertären treibern, aber beim installieren schlagen diese fehl...
<testdr> nasenbaer73: je nachdem wie Du es machst - auf jeden fall müssen die anderen nvidia vorher entfernt werden. Notfalls musst Du sogar neu booten wenn so einer immer noch geladen ist und Du ihn nicht wegbekommst (rmmod)
<nasenbaer73> ja ich weiß
<nasenbaer73> hab jetzt  nen treiber installiert bekommen und boote mal neu
<testdr> nasenbaer73: trotzdem würde ich raten Du holst Dir die passende ubuntu-ive-version und machst einen boot-usb-stick damit fertig.
<simplemind> kurze frage: gibts ne möglichkeit, einen kompletten ordner über den simplehttpserver runterzuladen oder immer nur einzelne datein?
<testdr> simplemind: nur einzelne Dateien - es sei denn irgendein client nutzt einen recursiven download
<testdr> simplemind: z.B. wget kann auch rekursiv
<simplemind> mhm, verdammt
<simplemind> also wget http://localhost:8082/Verzeichnis   ?
<dasjoe> "wget -r http://localhost:8082/Verzeichnis", du willst ja rekursiv runterladen
<simplemind> okay, sekunde...
<simplemind> ah, klappt. besten dank!
<nasenbaer73> testdr,  was mich bissl wundert ist, das meine freundin füher mal ubuntu drauf hate, wahrscheinlich auch die 12.04 version dort lief es problemlos... von ihr hab ich die graka ja auch
<testdr> nasenbaer73: älterer nvidia-Treiber - ich nannte doch die Versionsnummer (und link zur nvidia-Seite) und auch das das der Grund ist warum mit Deiner "älteren" Graka, die aber eigentlich jünger als die 7200 ist, ein neuerer Treiber läuft.
<nasenbaer73> testdr,  jetzt bekomme ich meine alte graka auch nicht mehr zum laufen :S
<PBeck> jemand ne idee wie man sowas nennen könnte => http://www.faisst-koffer.de/tl_files/faisst/Produktbilder/Alu%20Light/alukoffer-alu-light-6.jpg - die schutzschiene mit metallecke (so findet man zumindest die ecke) - könnte sowas für die stoßkanten für einen schrank brauchen.
<PBeck> oh sorry - sollte nach offtopic
<a3f> Hi, hätte da mal eine Frage. Ist nicht direkt Ubuntu-related aber ich hoffe das ist nicht zu verkehrt.
<bekks> Wenn es nicht ubuntu-bezogen ist, ist die Frage hier falsch und in #ubuntu-de-offtopic richtig.
<a3f> mm ok
<dAnjou> 'sup, ich krieg grad bei nem stinknormalen update "W: Fehlschlag beim Holen von http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  Hash-Summe stimmt nicht überein"
<dAnjou> hab natürlich gegooglet. da wird vorgeschlagen, dateien in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial zu löschen
<dAnjou> hab ich gemacht, hilft nich. selber fehler nochmal.
<dAnjou> is da irgendwas down grad?
<dAnjou> ist ein 14.04
<dAnjou> ist ein 14.04.1 um genau zu sein
<bekks> Das würde keinen checksum mismatch verursachen. Bei mir hat es mal geholfen, zusätzlichs zu lists/partial auch lists zu leeren. Vorher natürlich ein Backup machen.
<rubberdck> dAnjou: typisches Problem zur Zeit.
<dAnjou> rubberdck: heißt?
<rubberdck> hast du den deutschen paketmirror von ubuntu am start?
<dAnjou> tee trinken oder selber fixen?
<rubberdck> stell mal z.B. auf den uk um
<dAnjou> rubberdck: URL hab ich gepostet ;)
<bekks> Ich habe den auch "am Start" und habe dieses Problem nicht.
<rubberdck> s/de/uk/
<rubberdck> bekks: kommt wohl auf den zeitpunkt an wann man synct - kann das auch nicht immer nachstellen
<rubberdck> aber den mirror wechseln hilft oft
<dAnjou> bekks: lists geleert, jetzt hab ich nochmal 2 mehr von den meldungen :P
<bekks> dAnjou: Hast du mal archive.ubuntu.com verwendet statt irgendeinem Mirror?
<dAnjou> für main/binary-amd64 und main/binary-i386
<dAnjou> hab nich dran rumgefummelt
<dAnjou> also, nee, is seit install dieser mirror
<dAnjou> oder war das n vorschlag? ;)
<bekks> Dann verwende mal archive.ubuntu.com
<dAnjou> läuft, dankeschön
<rubberdck> irgendwas geht bei den mirror-syncs ab-und-an schief
<dAnjou> rubberdck: nichts für ungut, aber statt auf nen anderen mirror zu wechseln hatte ich auch eher im kopf, auf den verteiler zu gehen
<bekks> Verteiler?
<rubberdck> dAnjou: Verteiler?
<testdr> fehler beim Zugriff auf die packet-quellen ist normal - je nach der Arbeit daran kann es Minuten dauern bis die wieder komplett integer sind.
<dAnjou> is das nich so cdn-mäßig?
<bekks> testdr: Fehler in den Checksummen sind nicht normal.
<bekks> dAnjou: cdn-mässig?
<dAnjou> dachte archive.ubuntu.com würde nur auf nen mirror bei mir in der nähe verweisen
<dAnjou> CDN - content delivery network
<rubberdck> vielleicht hat der de-mirror ja auch eine macke im arbeitsspeicher weil die checksumme auch nachm 10. mal saugen noch immer kaputt war.
<bekks> dAnjou: Nein, Ubuntu nutzt kein CDN :)
<testdr> bekks: den letzten checksummen-fehler hatte ich letzten samstag. Und nach einer Stunde nochmal versuchen ging es ohne Fehler.
<bekks> testdr: Was trotzdem keineswegs bedeutet, dass Checksummenfehler als "normal" anzusehen sind. Sie sind ein sicheres Zeichen für non-integere Pakete.
<testdr> bekks: hab ich doch gesagt - sind nicht integer - aber irgendwann müssen die ja mal geändert werden und wenn man da mitten rein platzt - jedenfalls hab ich schon gesehen, bei folgenden updateläufen, wie dann andere paketquellen fehler zeigten und dann war es weg.
<bekks> Du hast gesagt, dass Paketfehler "normal" sind. Und das ist falsch.
<testdr> ich meinte mit "normal", dass es passiert, weil die geändert werden müssen und eben nicht statisch sind.
<dAnjou> anyway, man sieht sich später (wenn mein rpi wieder rennt)
<ItaloRaver> wo findet man schon wiede die einstellungen um inaktive fenster abzudunkeln?
<polyphase>  /msg NickServ identify Ce4kD24Dz3x
<Rochvellon> schön, und nu das pw ändern
<polyphase> ha ha yup
<polyphase>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY Ce4kD24Dz3x
<polyhase> is ja nich ma registered
#ubuntu-de 2014-09-21
<Mike1> guten Morgen!
<Mike1> hab hier gerade XUbuntu 14.04 auf einem Thinkpad X201 installiert und folgendes Problem: Wenn man den Laptop nach suspend-to-ram entsperren möchte, wird der Bildschirm nach Eingabe des Passworts schwarz
<Mike1> mit Strg+Alt+Entf kommt man zum Lockscreen zurück
<Mike1> es ist auto-login für das Benutzerkonto eingestellt und alle Updates installiert. Sonst hab ich überhaupt nichts gemacht.
<Mike1> mit pm-suspend wird kein Lockscreen aktiv und alles funktioniert wunderbar
<Mike1> anscheinend schaltet der vorm Locken auf blank screen aber nimmer zurück
<Mike1> hab das Locken jetzt vorerst mal deaktiviert
<Mike1> dumme Sache eigentlich
<jokrebel> Mike1: Ich sag bei Problemen mit Suspend ja gerne, dass es halt schon unterschuedlichste Fehlverhalten haben kann. Da ich früher auch viele Stunden mit sowas zu fixen erfolglos vertan habe, verzichte ich inzwischen dann einfach auf die Suspend-Nutzung. Bei den heutigen Bootzeiten ja nicht so das große Drama.
<koegs> Mike1: light-locker deinstallieren und xscreensaver nutzen
<Mike1> jokrebel: naja, es ist in dem Fall aber wirklich kein Problem mit Suspend per-se sondern einfach nur ein per X abgedrehter Bildschirm
<Mike1> mit dem richtigen Befehl lässt er sich sogar wieder aufdrehen
<Hiege> huhu
<konlux1> schon mal jemand mit cmus .m4a files abgespielt?
<phillip2> hallo ich habe eine AVM FRITZ!Card PCMCIA und würde diese gerne zum laufen bekommen. Das wiki sagt nur "Praktische Erfahrungen unter Ubuntu liegen nicht vor." Weiß gemand da mehr?
<konlux1> hmm...scheint unter ubuntu nicht mit compiliert zu sein...
<rubberdck> phillip2: wenn du das mit capi haben willst solltest beim fli4l-projekt spicken, die haben patche mit denen die avm-treiber mit aktuellsten kerneln tun
<rubberdck> ansonsten: hisax und geht.
<rubberdck> avma1_pcmcia sollte der korrekte foss treiber sein.
<phillip2> hm okey Danke
<Skorpz> Mit welchem Programm bekomme ich aus einer .flv nur die .mp3 Datein raus?
<Longbottom> Skorpz: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audiospur_aus_FLV_Dateien_extrahieren
<kubine> Title: Audiospur aus FLV Dateien extrahieren › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor_laptop> hi, wenn ich mit parted eine partition erstellen will, kommt diese Meldung: "The resulting partition is not properly aligned for best performance", wieso denn?
<jokrebel_> was sagt gparted?
<jokrebel_> tuor_laptop: Und wie groß ist die Platte, was ist schon drauf und wie erstellst Du diese (welches Filesystem?) Partition? Ich hab da was im Hinterkopf, dass parted für neuere UEFI-Systeme vielleicht nicht so geeignet sein könnte.
<tuor_laptop> Es ist eine msdos Partitionstabelle. Ich erstelle kein Dateisystem damit. Nur die Partition. Das wollte ich dann anschliessend machen. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8395442/
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<tuor_laptop> Ich verstehe einfach nicht ganz, was es mit "aligned for best performance" meint.
<testdr> tuor_laptop: schau Dir mal "man parted" an und dort die Optionen zum "align" (Ausrichtung): none(keine), cylinder(an Zylindergrenzen), minimal, optimal. -- Das Betriebssystem liest immer mehr als nur einen Sektor und wenn Teile auf 2 Cylinderspuren liegen, dann muss immer der Kopf bewegt werden.
<jokrebel_> oder nimm einfach wie bereits erwähnt gparted, IIRC klappt das dort mit den Standardeinstellungen.
<tuor_laptop> Ah ok.
<tuor_laptop> testdr: also liest das Betriebsystem immer mindestens eine gewisse Maenge an bloecken aus? Und wenn die nicht im selben Zylinder sind, muss der Kopf in eine andere Spur (bzw. Zylinder) wechseln und dies braucht Zeit. (richtig?)
<testdr> tuor_laptop: ja und weil das immer relativ zum Anfang der Partition gemacht wird, legt man den Anfang dann so, dass beim Lesen möglichst ohne Kopfbewegung die Zahl von Sektoren gelesen werden kann. Der Unterschied in der Performance kann locker über 10% ausmachen.
<tuor_laptop> ah ok. Aber was wird am Anfang der Partition so haeufig gelesen, dass es so viel Perfomaceunterschied machen kann?
<testdr> tuor_laptop: nicht nur am Anfang - sondern über die gesamte Partition in bestimmten Abständen, z.B. die Einträge für die Daten wo Dateien liegen und wo der nächste Sektor einer Datei liegt - also die Verwaltungsdaten. Da macht es viel aus, wenn die bei Änderungen ohne Kopfbewegung gelesen und geschrieben werden können.
<tuor_laptop> Ah ok. Thx fuers erklaehren! :)
<tuor_laptop> testdr: aber wie sieht es dann bei Flashspeicher aus? Ich meine da dreht ja nichts mehr.  Da macht es doch keinen Sinn auf so etwas zu achten (oder?).
<jokrebel_> tuor_laptop: Für sowas ist die Lektüre von http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Grundlagen , http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD und http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/TRIM wohl sinnvoll
<kubine> Title: Grundlagen › SSD › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<tuor_laptop> jokrebel_: ok thx!
<rubberdck> hi
<dadrc> hu
<jokrebel_> he
<rubberdck> ho!
<antonhynkel> Tach. Weiß einer, was hier falsch läuft? http://abload.de/img/2014-09-21-172946_1924sshy.png
<antonhynkel> Das Theme ist eigentlich komplett dunkel, einiges ist aber noch weiß
<testdr> antonhynkel: nimm ein anderes theme - wenn Du anfängst die Farben zu ändern kann es besser werden oder Du verläufst Dich im theme-Dschungel. Es gibt themes, die sind von den Machern nur auf ihre Anwendungen optimiert und dann läuft oft für andere etwas schief. Dunkle Schrift auf dunklem Grund oder umgekehrt, das sieht man halt nicht gut.
<zocker033095> hmm wenn ich meinem laptop nachdem standby aufwecke bekomme ich immer so ne geile meldung "bind: Address already in use channel_setup_fwd_listener: cannot listen to port: 9999 Could not request local forwarding." da mein ssh tunnel verständlicherweiße immer abbricht beim standby :). Nur kann ich diesen port danach nicht mehr verwenden >.<
<testdr> zocker033095: nach einem "standby" wird nicht alles - wie bei einem kompletten Neustart(reboot) initialisiert und verschiedene Dienst müssen manuell aktualisiert werden. Das bedeutet auch, dass der port regelrecht "verbrannt" ist, weil sich auf dem nichts mehr getan hat.  Oder eben nur - wenn es wirklich nur den standby-rechner betrifft, dort die Dienste neu starten.
<jokrebel_> man sägt ja auch nicht einen Ast ab auf dem man sitzt. Bau vorher die Verbindung korrekt ab.
<antonhynkel> testdr: DeloreanDark hatte ich aber bereits vorher verwendet, auf verschiedenen Installationen, sei es Debian, Arch, Mint, oder Ubuntu, und es hat immer funktioniert. Dass es nun nicht funktioniert ist schon seltsam, vielleicht habe ich mit etwas kaputt gemacht, als ich KDE getestet habe.
<antonhynkel> Ich habe auch schon einige Konfigurationsdateien und Ordner gelöscht, aber vielleicht nicht alle.
<antonhynkel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56313/how-do-i-reset-gnome-to-the-defaults <- die hier
<kubine> Title: configuration - How do I reset GNOME to the defaults? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<antonhynkel> und die .gtkrc
<zocker033095> testdr, das problem ist ssh kann ja nicht mehr durch den port tunneln nachdem standby xD
<zocker033095> testdr, ich muss ja erstmal diesen port frei bekommen sag ich mal
<jokrebel_> definiert beenden ist das Zauberwort
<jokrebel_> ...nicht einfach abwürgen
<testdr> zocker033095: wenn Deine Verbindung über einen Einwahlrouterläuft, dann geht das nicht mehr -- der Router hat entweder diese port-Zuordnung nach  timeout gelöscht oder reagiert auf die Anfrage den Kanal neu zu erstellen nicht, da der immer noch belegt ist.
<zocker033095> testdr, bei mir spielt kein router leider mit. das mache ich alles über meinem laptop
<testdr> zocker033095: und Dein Laptop hängt wie am Internet?
<antonhynkel> Interessant ist auch, dass diese weißen Stellen in allen Themes vorhanden sind. Redmond ist eigentlich etwas grauer, aber das Weiße bleibt.
<antonhynkel> Hat keiner ne Idee?
<testdr> antonhynkel: wenn Du wirklich mehr wissen willst, dann musst Du leider intensiver in das Thema einsteigen - es gibt kein "theme", das alles abdeckt, weil Programme unterschiedliche Einstellungen nutzen (x11, gtk, gtk2, gnome, kde, ...) - das ist der Nachteil wenn nicht eine einzige Oberfläche vorgeschrieben wird.
<antonhynkel> testdr: Aber DeloreanDark hat alles wichtige abgedeckt, ich habe es ja bereits benutzt, und habe keine Probleme gehabt - Riesige weiße Flächen wären mir aufgefallen. Muss also irgendwie an meinem System liegen, da ja auch bei allen anderen Themes das Problem auftritt, das gewisse Flächen weiß sind und die Tabs genau wie bei Clearlooks aussehen.
<zocker033095> testdr, an der hochschule und zuhause an irgendeinem router
<zocker033095> testdr, ich hätte vielleicht sagen sollen dass das port forwarding über localhost:9999 läuft xD
<zocker033095> meine schuld :(
<zocker033095> firefox z.b sende die pakete an 9999 und ssh leitet die dann weiter zu port 22 sagen wir mal xD
<zocker033095> und nein  ich nutze kein port 22 für sshd xD
<testdr> zocker033095: und? Glaubst Du wirklich die Gegenstelle wird den port nach langem nichtstun immer noch aufhalten? Besonders wenn Dein Rechner (da abgeschaltet) nicht mehr reagiert hat?
<testdr> zocker033095: die Sache sollte eigentlich sogar ohne spezielle Kenntnisse verständlich sein.  Niemand hält eine Verbindung aufrecht auf alle Ewigkeit, wenn die nicht extra so priorisiert wurde. Und das gilt auch in Deinem Fall.
<testdr> zocker033095: wenn Dein Laptop längere Zeit "aus" war, dann existiert die Verbindung nicht mehr und dann muss sie neu initialisiert werden und wenn Dein Laptop meint der Port 9999 sei noch belegt, weil die Schlafenszeit angeblich keine Rolle spielt, dann gilt das nur, wenn Du gezielt die Gegenstelle auch so programmiert hast und eine "Standleitung" auf Gedeih und Verderb angelegt hast. Das ist aber nicht der Normalfall bei Internetverbindungen, da gibt es
<testdr> antonhynkel: schau Dir doch die Einstellungen von dem theme direkt an - Du hast das doch auf dem Rechner und die Konfiguration ist lesbar (nicht irgendwie verschlüsselt). 
<antonhynkel> testdr: Aber jedes installierte Theme hat dasselbe Problem, egal ob Adwaita, ThinIce oder delorean in den verschiedenen Versionen.
<koegs> antonhynkel: schau doch einfach mal ob das mit einem neu angelegten User auch passiert :)
<testdr> antonhynkel: hast Du das nicht richtig verstanden? Jedes Programm kann andere Einstellungen nutzen. Also musst Du schon genauer angeben was es ist.
<testdr> koegs: ha - wäre möglich, hat vielleicht mit gtk-Einstellunge (oder andern gespielt) und dann User-spezifisch andere Farben vorgeschrieben
<koegs> jo, weil das delorean-theme ist normalerweise recht umfassend und gegen ein theme-problem spricht die tatsache das andere, mitgelieferte Themes die gleichen probleme haben
<testdr> an dem Punkt glaube ich manchmal, dass die Freiheit, die Linux den Usern lässt, schädlich ist -- wobei .. darf man das sagen, das ja vom User abhängt?
<testdr> mann mann mann - und schon ist er abgehauen - was soll das? Hat er ein Problem, das er lösen will oder nicht?
<koegs> er testet den neuen user, würde ich meinen 
<testdr> koegs: Du bist Optimist? Manchmal glaube ich die trolle schlagen auch hier zu.
<koegs> ja, das denke ich auch, wenn ich sehe was hier manche schreiben ohne was zum thema beizutragen :P
<antonhynkel> koegs: Nö, neuer User ändert nichts
<antonhynkel> testdr: Das Theme ist für GTK2 und 3 verfügbar, sollte also alles abdecken, falls du das meinst
<antonhynkel> Und egal, welches Theme ich nutze, ein Teil ist immer wie bei Clearlooks (siehe screenshot, das Weiße)
<jokrebel_> mal in ner Live-CD probieren?
<testdr> antonhynkel: wie gesagt, Du kannst Dir das sogar selbst anschaun und verändern. clearlooks findes Du z.B. in /usr/share/gtk-engines/clearlooks.xml
<zocker033095> falscher channel vielleicht aber hier gibt es auch  debian nutzer :) wie kann ich die mails die an meinen system benutzer gerichtet sind lesen?
<testdr> antonhynkel: ich sag das nur - weil ich in Ubuntu-12.04 direkt im theme die Dicke des Fensterrahmens eingestellt habe, weil der default mir zu wenig war und ich von 10.04 einen breiteren Rahmen gewöhnt war.
<jokrebel_> zocker033095: im terminal als Benutzer einloggen und "mail" eintippen. Aber Debian gehört eigentlich wirklich nicht hier rein.
<zocker033095> jokrebel_, danke
<I-Punkt> hat jemand eine Empfehlung, um ein Backup eines laufenden Linuxsystems zu machen? Es geht darum, dass ein ubuntu-core-14.04-core-armhf System gesichert werden soll, der Cubietruck aber keine Livemedien bootet
<rubberdck> pech
<rubberdck> hätt grad ne antwort geschreibt
<dadrc> Hat auch ganze 4 minuten gewartet.
<bekks> Die Antwort lautet "Ja."
<rubberdck> mount -o remount,ro /
<rubberdck> danach dd if=/dev/<root-device> of=/mnt/usbstick/imagefile
<dadrc> Man könnte auch einfach die Platte oder die Karte vom Cubie abziehen und woanders kopieren :)
<jokrebel_> nur blöd, dass I-Punkt schon weg ist ;-)
<rubberdck> dadrc: das zu einfach
<bekks> Ein Linuxsystem als ro zu mounten, in voller Fahrt, geht meistens voll in die Hose.
<rubberdck> bekks: wenn man einen init s voranpackt geht das
<rubberdck> iss halt dann nimmer klickibunti-tauglich
<bekks> rubberdck: LEider nein. Denn seit - ewigen Zeiten - nutztUbuntu kein SYSV mehr, sondern Upstart.
<rubberdck> da wirds doch eine Entsprechung dazu geben?
<antonhynkel> testdr: in clearlooks.xml steht bei mir nichts interessantes, dafür weiß ich jetzt, was Knopf auf katalenisch heißt
<bekks> rubberdck: Ja, den recovery mode in Grub.
<rubberdck> bekks: auf embedded systemen hat man gerne einen anderen bootloader
<lll> Egal, was ich mache, es geht einfach nicht. Ich habe mir jetzt mal alle Themes aus den Repos installiert, alle haben die weißen clearlooks-tabs und die weißen knöpfe
<jokrebel_> Anton_Hynkel: Hast Du es denn jetzt (wie schon vor längerem empfohlen) mal in einer Live-Session versucht?
<jokrebel_> scheint hier keiner so nachstellen können
<Anton_Hynkel> In einer Live-Session müsste es funktionieren, jokrebel. Hat ja auch bisher immer funktioniert. Ich habe eine minimale installation, zunächst mit KDE, dann nur awesome.
<Anton_Hynkel> (mit bisher meine ich auf anderen installationen)
<jokrebel_> "müsste" ...
<bekks> Anton_Hynkel: "müsste" bedeutet "ich habe es nicht probiert" - richtig?
<jokrebel_> vielleicht liegt es ja auch am "minimal"? Das heist schon gerne mal, dass eben nicht alles vorhanden sit.
<jokrebel_> ist
<Anton_Hynkel> kann schon sein, die Frage ist, was muss noch hinzu. Ich habe XFCE hinzuinstalliert, das sollte ja eigentlich alles mitbringen, weil es den gtk-kram ja auch benötigt. hat aber nichts gebracht.
<bekks> Das ist eine falsche Annahme.
<bekks> Du gehst davon aus, dass alle Themes die selbe Engine nutzen, was nicht der Fall ist.
<jokrebel> und wenn schon, dann gleich das ganze xubuntu-desktop Metapaket
<Anton_Hynkel> sudo aptitude install gtk2-engin* xfce4 habe ich gemacht
<jokrebel> ...warum auch immer man minimal istallieren will und es dann mühsam zu nem funktionsfähigen Desktop zu machen.
<martin-i-de-nrw> Hallo, beim Versuch ueber "apt-get install emacs24" den Emacs zu installieren bekomme ich einen Fehler -> E: Quellpaket für emacs-default kann nicht gefunden werden.
<martin-i-de-nrw> was kann ich tun?
<Anton_Hynkel> ich hatte mal arch nur mit awesome gehabt, da gab es keine solchen probleme. vielleicht installiere ich mir einfach wieder arch, oder ein debian testing.
<Fussel> .... und dann immerwieder feststellen muss das was fehlt
<jokrebel> martin-i-de-nrw: Zeig als erstes mal ein "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s" in nem NoPasteService
<jokrebel> Anton_Hynkel: Good luck
<jokrebel> Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten
<martin-i-de-nrw> jokrebel http://pastebin.com/VxBmBPdn
<kubine> Title: apt-get update Ign http://dl.google.com stable InRelease Ign http://archive. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> martin-i-de-nrw: Bring Dein System erst mal auf aktuellen Stand bitte. (Das -s weglassen)
<jokrebel> martin-i-de-nrw: Und dann den Installationsversuch komplett noPasten
<martin-i-de-nrw> jokrebel: den vom Emacs? 
<jokrebel> das wolltest Du doch installieren, oder? Also Ja - und probier ruhig mal die TAB-Vervollständigung bei dem paketnamen, vielleicht ist es ja nur ein Schreibfehler.
<martin-i-de-nrw> jokrebel: beim upgrade hats schon ein Problem gegeben http://pastebin.com/uaFtPp3R
<kubine> Title: [Bash] root@martin-ThinkPad-T61p:~# apt-get dist-upgrade Paketlisten werden gelesen... - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<dreamon> Woran könnte es liegen das dmesg -T mit den aktuellsten Eintrag von vor mehreren Tagen anzeigt -> [Do Sep 18 03:54:31 2014] wlan6: associated
<dreamon> mit=mir
<jokrebel> martin-i-de-nrw: Dann must Du da erst mal die Paketverwaltung wieder gradebiegen.
<martin-i-de-nrw> jokrebel: und wie mache ich sowas :D
<jokrebel> martin-i-de-nrw: Ich würde erstmal ein "apt-get purge emacs24" versuchen. Ein "apt-get -f install" könnte vielleicht auch helfen.
<martin-i-de-nrw> jokrebel: http://pastebin.com/yRqSr8zd
<kubine> Title: [Bash] root@martin-ThinkPad-T61p:~# apt-get purge emacs24 Paketlisten werden gelesen.. - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> martin-i-de-nrw: Und ich les grad in http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Emacs dass Version 24 wohl nur über ein PPA verfügbar ist.
<kubine> Title: Emacs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<martin-i-de-nrw> jokrebel: das mit dem -f install bringt das gleiche. ueber das ubuntu software center kann ichs auch nicht installieren
<jokrebel> martin-i-de-nrw: Hast Du denn dieses PPA aktiviert? Weil in den orginalen Quellen heist das Paket einfach emacs. 
<jokrebel> martin-i-de-nrw: Dafür solltest Du Dich dann an https://launchpad.net/~cassou/+archive/ubuntu/emacs halten. 
<kubine> Title: All newest Emacs versions, always : Damien Cassou (at launchpad.net)
<jokrebel> Es sei aber daruf hingewiesen, dass PPAs keinen offiziellen Support haben und man sich bei Problemen an die PPA-Betreuer wenden sollte. 
<jokrebel> martin-i-de-nrw: Und hier http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Emacs#PPA bitte auch aufmerksam die rot markierten Sachen beachten
<kubine> Title: Emacs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<martin-i-de-nrw> jokrebel: ich gehe davon aus, dass es eingerichtet ist. ueber das Ubuntu Software-Center finde ich es schliesslich
<jokrebel> martin-i-de-nrw: Die Frage war aber wo das herkommt. Weil die 24er-Version ist _nicht_ in den offiziellen Quellen. Wie hast Du das installiert? (bzw. versucht) 
<bekks> apt-cache policy paketname
<martin-i-de-nrw> ich hab im Software-Center emacs eingegeben und da werden mir beide angeboten. Ich kann mich nicht dran erinnen da etwas explizit hinzugefuegt zu haben, kann es aber auch nicht ausschliessen
<martin-i-de-nrw> bekks: http://pastebin.com/CDEyWEJ3
<kubine> Title: [Bash] apt-cache policy emacs24 emacs24: Installiert: 24.3+1-2ubuntu1 - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<jokrebel> scheint ja fast als wäre das Wiki da veraltet und emacs24 hat es inziwschen in die offizellen Quellen geschaft. Oder bekks?
<martin-i-de-nrw> wenn ich das so sehe dann ist der emacs scheinbar auch installiert aber immer wenn ich was mit der paketverwaltung mache meckert die :(
<jokrebel> martin-i-de-nrw: Ja - da liegt was quer. Das sollte dringend bereinigt werden. Backups sind vorhanden?
<martin-i-de-nrw> die sind schnell gemacht, im zweifel installier ich das sysem neu. 
<bekks> jokrebel: Ja.
<bekks> martin-i-de-nrw: Warum neu installieren?
<martin-i-de-nrw> na wenn ichs nicht anders repariert bekomm :D
<bekks> Das ist kein Windows.
<bekks> Was ist denn das eigentliche Problem aktuell?
<martin-i-de-nrw> bekks: immer wenn ich was mit apt-get mache meckert es http://pastebin.com/uaFtPp3R
<kubine> Title: [Bash] root@martin-ThinkPad-T61p:~# apt-get dist-upgrade Paketlisten werden gelesen... - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<martin-i-de-nrw> und es meckert ueber den emacs
<bekks> martin-i-de-nrw: Da fehlt eine Datei in dem PAket. Da hilft auch keine NEuinstallation,
<martin-i-de-nrw> na das fehlt aber ja sicher nicht generell ... sonst haetten ja 1000 andere das Problem auch
<bekks> Dann hast du es manuell gelöschtund wüsstest es.
<jokrebel> überall was ich finde gibts das nur aus dem PPA :-/
<martin-i-de-nrw> bekks: vielleicht ist manuell was geloescht worden. Kann ich nicht ausschliessen da der Laptop hier von mehreren genutzt wird ... aber jetzt kann ich keinen von den anderen fragen :/
<bekks> jokrebel: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=emacs24&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- emacs24 (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> martin-i-de-nrw: Du kannst versuchen das Paket zu deinstallieren und es neu zu installieren.
<bekks> Wenn dann die Meldung immer noch gleich bleibt, fehlt die Datei in dem Paket.
<bekks> Du kannst Dir natürlich auch einfach die Dateiliste des Pakets angucken.
<martin-i-de-nrw> bekks: wie installier ich das paket neu?
<bekks> martin-i-de-nrw: Deinstallieren, installieren.
<bekks> Oder in die Dateiliste des Pakets gucken.
<jokrebel> man kann apt-get install --reinstall Paket versuchen
<bekks> Oder in die Dateiliste des Pakets gucken. Das geht schneller :)
<jokrebel> oder eben erst mit purge entfernen und anschließend noch mal neu installieren
<martin-i-de-nrw> wo find ich die? :D
<bekks> Die Datei fehlt: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=%2Fusr%2Flib%2Femacsen-common%2Femacs-install&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any
<kubine> Title: Ubuntu – Package Contents Search Results -- /usr/lib/emacsen-common/emacs-install (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<bekks> Offensichtlich ist das ein Bug in dem Paket.
<martin-i-de-nrw> und wie bekomm ich das dann hin wenn das Paket schon im Eimer ist?
<bekks> Deinstallier das Paket und nutze einen anderen Editor.
<martin-i-de-nrw> und wie deinstallier ich es? mit purge oder remove bekomme ich am ende auch fehler
<bekks> Welche Fehler?
<martin-i-de-nrw> http://pastebin.com/jiJiT5ju
<kubine> Title: [Bash] apt-get purge emacs24 Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig Abhängigkeitsbaum - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<pog> ich hab ein unerkläriches mount /dev/sda7 on /media/BB6E-F881    wobei sda7 ein Partiton auf dem Laptop ist, und somit kaum sinn macht.
<pog> wenn ich ein fuser -m /dev/sda7 bekomme ich allerdings ca. 50! Prozess-Nrn...
<pog> ich wollte das umounten, und es ist blockiert.
<pog> was ev. noch sein kann, dass es ein altes (und falsches) bind-mount ist. Ganz allgemein, wei kann ich ein mount --bind wieder umounten? 
<pog> na, ja, ich werde den PC vielleicht mal neu starten und schauen, ob die Mounts dann noch im File-Explorer sichtbar sind...
<bekks> pog: Zeig uns doch mal ein sudo blkid
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-14
<mariano1> Hallo zusammen, ich bekomme eine EACCES Fehlermeldung bei der Instalation von Grund: http://pastebin.com/G0hYmfLg
<mariano1> Aber Grunt war schon installiert: /usr/bin/grunt -> ../lib/node_modules/grunt-cli/bin/grunt
<mariano1> Ideen?
<dadrc> mariano1: fehlende Zugriffsrechte. npm -g versucht, grunt systemweit zu installieren, dein User hat dafür aber keine Rechte
<mariano1> dadrc, aber "npm install -g grunt-cli" ist eine Installation lokal, oder? muss ich es mit sudo ausführen? "sudo npm install -g grunt-cli"
<dadrc> Wenn du eine Installation nur für deinen User willst: ohne -g. Sonst mit sudo, ja.
<mariano1> aktuel ist grunt hier: /usr/bin/grunt -> ../lib/node_modules/grunt-cli/bin/grunt*
<mariano1> ok
<mariano1> ich versuche es
<mariano1> dadrc, danke :-)
<dadrc> gerne
<doev> Hallo. Wie kann ich während einer Sitzung einen meiner beiden Monitore deaktivieren? Meine Ubuntu-Version is 14.04. Früher konnte man das mit "NVIDIA X Server Settings" machen, aber hier wird nur das erstellen einer Konfigurationsdatei angeboten.
<dadrc> Mit meinen Nvidia-Settings geht das.
<dadrc> Was genau bietet das an, kannst du mal einen Screenshot machen?
<doev> nein, leider nicht mehr.  Ich kann den Monitor deaktivieren und früher (12.04) hat er sich auch abgeschaltet. Macht er jetzt aber nicht mehr.
<doev> Dafür scheint aber jetzt die Display-Einstellung unter Einstellungen zu funktionieren.
<doev> Das ging früher nicht :)
<doev> Sorry, habe Xubuntu 14.04, nicht Ubuntu.
<ppq> ja, der nvidia treiber kann jetzt xrandr kram
<ppq> ich mach so monitor config direkt mit xrandr im terminal. die 1-2 befehle die man da braucht kriegt man, wenn man sie einmal richtig rausbekommen hat, mit strg+r (shell suche) schnell hin. für mal nen beamer oder zweitmonitor anschließen reicht ja eh "xrandr --auto"
<doev> strg+r muss ich mir mal notieren. Bis jetzt habe ich immer .bash_history mit grep durchsucht.
<ppq> voll das killerfeature :)
<ppq> um durch mehrere ergebnisse zu wechseln, weiter strg+r drücken
<Blechmann> wieder was fürs leben gelernt 
<Eiskalterengel81> Blechmann: mit STRG + s geht es glaub auch Rückwerts 
<Hootch> hi, wie kann ich den cronjob dazu bewegen alle 30 sek was zu machen?
<Hootch> "*/30 * * * * /foo.sh"
<ring0> Hootch, das wäre jetzt alle 30 minuten. ohne /30 wäre es minütlich. glaub nicht, dass weniger als minütlich geht
<Hootch> ring0: ja, auch grad gelesen
<ring0> :)
<sillyslux> Hootch, http://stackoverflow.com/a/9619441
<Hootch> sillyslux: ja mit sleep wollte ich da auch testen. aber skript startet irgendwie nicht
<Hootch> sillyslux: muss ich nochmal in ruhe lesen und probieren .jetzt läuft das erstmal jede min
<Hootch> danke euch :)
<dreamon_> Wenn ich auf mein Notebook Touchpad oben rechts antippe dann pastet er mir die Zwischenablage. Ich hab xfce installiert und eigentlich die Tabbing funktion deaktivert und auch sonst alles was damit zu tun hat.
<Heart|> hi
<Heart|> was kann der grund sein, wenn mein bios nicht mehr von usb u. cdrom booten will :(
<ring0> einstellung im bios geändert
<Heart|> ich hab eben 14.04 installiert und steh jetzt vor dem problem, dass ich im grub rescue lande (no such devie: UID) und kann weder von usb noch von cdrom ein live image booten
<Heart|> ring0: bin jetzt nur rein um die bootreihenfolge zu kontrollieren, dass auch wirklich usb geladen wird an 1. stelle...
<Heart|> im boot sehe ich auch noch was mit usb storage gefunden...
<Heart|> aber nach verifying dmi pool data... ist schluss
<Heart|> 1 min nichst, dann lande ich im grub rescue
<Heart|> ok, sata mode war auf IDE... habe es auf AHCI geändert, jetzt bootet er von cd/usb wieder
<k1l_> jo. auf dem level greifen die OS ja noch gar nicht
<Heart|> verbleib der grub fehler
<nagetier> mag sich die ID ändern, wenn man von IDE auf AHCI wechselt?
<nagetier> Heart|, ich würde die Installation jetzt nochmal durchführen, geht ja schnell
<Heart|> hab mit live usb image jetzt booten können und boot-repair installiert/ausgeführt... jetzt hab ich wieder ein grub und kann normal booten... 
<Heart|> aber default entry ist irgendein altes linux auf von der 3. platte...
<Heart|> aber das dürfte sich ja jetzt problemlos wieder ändern können hoffe ich
<k1l> fahr mal im ubuntu nen "sudo update-grub"
<Heart|> hmm nein, das reicht scheinbar nicht... weiterhin alt-linux an prio 1
<ring0> Heart|, ich würde das in /etc/default/grub anpassen
<ring0> wie hier https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/GRUB_2/Konfiguration#Bedeutung-der-Variablen erwähnt, gibt es GRUB_DEFAULT. das würde ich auf die gewünschten eintrag setzen. anschließend update-grub durchlaufen lassen
<Heart|> grub_default=0 steht hier drin, das ändern
<ring0> genau
<ring0> wenn der den du booten willst an dritter stelle z.b. in grub steht, 2 zwei eintragen
<Heart|> ok... boot-repair erneut ausgeführt... nun passt es auch, alles so wie es sein soll.
<Heart|> welch aufregung ;)
<Heart|> danke euch
<Heart|> achja, hab zwei monitore (versch. auflösungen) dran. jetzt hab ich das problem, dass der login-manager zb nach dem booten erstmal auf beiden monitoren erscheint
<Heart|> wäre jetzt nicht so tragisch
<Heart|> aber auf dem hauptmonitor ist die auflösung falsch hier
<Heart|> kann man das irgendwo festlegen?
<nagetier> Heart|, welche Grafikkarte wird verwendet?
<nagetier> Und welche Umgebung setzt du ein?
<nagetier> Heart|, Zwei Suchbegriffe, die sich sehr gut auf http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de anwenden lassen
<Heart|> alt ati karte
<Heart|> 4xxx
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-15
<dadrc> Moin, sagt mal, kriegt man irgendwie die Icons im Gnome-Dash verkleinert?
<Eiskalterengel81> Hm.. Im Unity Tweak Tool geht glaube ich nur das Menü auf der Linke Seite
<dadrc> Unity Tweak Tool hilft ja leider bei Gnome nicht so viel
<pragomer1> Guten Morgen. Ich versuch erfolglos nach dieser Anleitung mein DM-Crypt verschlüsseltes System per ssh freizuschalten: 
<pragomer1> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Verschl%C3%BCsseltes_System_via_SSH_freischalten
<pragomer1> Ich kann mich in der Busybox einloggen mit ssh -i ~/id_rsa root@server 
<pragomer1> Aber der Freischalte Befehl:  echo -n "Passphrase" > /lib/cryptsetup/passfifo 
<pragomer1> Sorgt nicht dafür dass das system bootet
<Eiskalterengel81> dadrc: sorry das hatte ich überlesen. Ist wohl noch zu früh
<dadrc> pragomer1: Wird wohl https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/595648 sein
<dadrc> #19 klingt interessant
<pragomer1> dadrc: ja, den link hatte ich auch schon.. wusste aber jetzt nicht wie der workarround ist.. habs leider nicht kapiert :-(   ;-)
<pragomer1> dadrc: meinst du du könntest es mir vielleicht erklären? *vorsichtigfrag*
<dadrc> pragomer1: du loggst dich auf deinem Server ein, beendest plymouth mit dem ersten Befehl aus #19
<dadrc> Dann ein bisschen warten, danach solltest du, wenn es denn dieser Bug ist, das Passwort wie gewohnt eingeben können
<pragomer1> mm.. ich hab mal diese zeilen auskommentiert die da genannt sind in der cryptroot.. das hat anscheinend auch funktioniert :-)(
<dadrc> Auch gut =)
<IchEsseDichAuf> wie erstelle ich am Einfachsten einen initrd Image für ein anderes Ubuntu System?
<fffuuuL> Hallo
<fffuuuL> Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Kubunut/Ubuntu mit kubuntu-desktop Paket die in #ubuntu nicht beantwortet wurde bisher..
<fffuuuL> Ich erinnere mich dass es mal hieß man solle lieber Ubuntu installieren und nachträglich kubuntu-desktop anstatt Kubuntu direkt aus Gründen von Support (Pakete, etc.)
<fffuuuL> Ist das so noch aktuell?
<dadrc> Wüsste nicht, wo da der Unterschied sein sollte
<fffuuuL> Würdest du mit Sicherheit sagen dass Kubuntu on par mit Ubuntu (mit kubuntu-desktop) ist?
<fffuuuL> Speziell auch was Treiber anbelangt (und welche Features sonst so mit Herstellern getroffen wurden)
<stevieh> sicher ist nur der Tod.
<fffuuuL> Von was, Ubuntu oder Kubuntu? ;)
<stevieh> vom user
<stevieh> :-)
<fffuuuL> In Zeiten von Virtual Reality lässt sich der auch sicherlich digitalisieren
<fffuuuL> Ich frag mal anders
<fffuuuL> Aus Supportgründen für einen Anfänger (Linux Schiene generell), ist es besser Ubuntu zu nutzen oder Kubuntu?
<fffuuuL> Stichwort: Du nutzt Kubuntu? Bitte frag dort #kubuntu
<stevieh> das ist geschmacksache. ich wusste gar nicht, dass es einen #kubuntu kanal gibt. Es sollte sich gleich bleiben. Ich find Unity schön, aber wie gesagt, das ist geschmacksache.
<stevieh> meinen Anfängern geb ich ein Unity
<fffuuuL> Habe einem Klassenkamaraden nun *Ubuntu vorgeschlagen zum testen und einsteigen in die Welt
<stevieh> guter vorschlag
<fffuuuL> Und KDE weil er nunmal aus Windows wechselt, später soll er aber mit dem System auf CLI Ebene klarkommen und selbst entscheiden welche Distro und welche Oberfläche er nutzt
<fffuuuL> Und Ubuntu eben wegen des riesiegen Wikis und der Community (der freundliche Haufen davon)
<dadrc> fffuuuL: Naja, bei KDE-spezifischen Problemen ist der Support eventuell schon schlechter, einfach, weil es KDE ist
<dadrc> Ob das jetzt ein Ubuntu + KDE oder Kubuntu ist, macht technisch keinen Unterschied.
<dadrc> Also, die Leute können eventuell garnicht helfen, weil das Problem nur mit KDE auftritt und daher bei "normalen" Ubuntus unbekannt iust
<fffuuuL> Genau darum ging es, hateball aus #ubuntu hat dazu eben auch etwas gesagt. Ich hatte nunmal die Befürchtung dass es ein eigenes Süppchen ist und ggf. ein Problem mit KDE in Kubuntu vorkommt welches in Ubuntu+KDE nicht vorhanden ist
<fffuuuL> Aber das ist ja nun geklärt
<fffuuuL> Kubuntu wird aus den selben Quellen wie  Ubuntu gefüttert und bei Updates / Distro-Upgrade wird das ebenso kein Problem richtig? Nur als abschließende Frage um das auch geklärt zu haben :)
<dadrc> Kubuntu ist Ubuntu mit dem kde-desktop-Paket vorinstalliert, also kein Problem.
<fffuuuL> Ok danke!
<Limone> Hallo Zusammen Mein USBheadset Speedlink Ares2 sagt keinen Ton 
<Limone> Brauch ich extra treiber oder kann man das irgendwo einstellen
<leszek> Limone: hast du schon geprüft ob der Ton angeschaltet ist für das USB Headset und die Lautstärke aufgedreht ist ?
<leszek> am einfachsten geht es denke ich mit alsamixer -c 1 (die Zahl musst du evtl. anpassen) in einem Terminal. Ich weiß nicht inwiefern pulseaudio da auch gemutete alsa kanäle unmutet. (Ich vermute mal gar nicht)
<leszek> falls du nicht weiß welche Karte sollte aplay -l  eine Liste an Karten anzeigen. Die Kartenzahl also für dein USB von dort her nehmen
<dadrc> Ne, wenn die in ALSA aus sind, sind sie aus
<dadrc> Sie könnten aber auch in Pulse aus sein
<Limone> @Leszek der Ton funktioniert an sich aber ob das Headset nun eingesecket ist bzw. eingeschaltet ist ist egal da der Ton immer über die systemLautsprecher ausgegeben wird 
<nagetier> dann vermute ich leitet Pulseaudio diesen um
<leszek> Limone: ah ok dann müsstest du in den Toneinstellungen für dein Programm auswählen, dass es den Ton über die USB Soundkarte / Headset ausgibt
<dadrc> pavucontrol starten (bzw, installieren und dann starten), entsprechende Senke auswählen
<nagetier> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mixer
<leszek> ja pavucontrol würde ich da auch empfehlen, dass ist ein kleines mächtiges Programm
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/PulseAudio#pavucontrol
<leszek> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/pavucontrol
<Limone> ok ich versuchs mal
<Limone> So pavucontrol ist installiert, bei Ausgabegeräte gibt es die einsetellung analoger kopfhörer(unplugged) aber an meinem Problem ändert das nichts
<Limone> Problem gelöst Danke habe die richtige Einstellung gefunden
<ubu> hi
<ubu> hab mein passwort für den login vergessen wollte es jetzt ändern wie es in der wiki steht bin also rein in das wiederherstellungsmenü dann auf root..jetzt kommt die meldung "give root password for maintenance), kann ich davon ausgehen das bei der installation der harken verschlüsseln drin war?
<bekks> Nein, du kannst davon ausgehen, dass es kein root Passwort gibt.
<bekks> Und welchem Wikieintrag genau folgst du?
<ubu> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Zugangsdaten_vergessen
<ubu> unter Passwort vergessen
<bekks> Folge lieber diesem Artikel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<ubu> bekks: öhm kein root passwort, warum frag er zum beispiel bei den update im terminal nach einem?
<bekks> ubu: Ubuntu hat kein root Passwort. Da Du beim Update sudo benutzt, gibst du das dein Userpasswort ein.
<ubu> genau was ist jetzt nun bei dem system anders? wenn ich versucht habe bei anderen systemen das pw zu ändern kam nie die meldung "give root password for maintenance"
<bekks> Dann lies mal den Artikel den ich Dir gab.
<ubu> Doch wie gibt man ein root-Passwort ein, wenn man keines hat bzw. vergeben hat? das verstehe ich nicht
<ubu> vorallem warum kommt die meldung nur bei dem system
<k1l> ubu: welches howto genau nutzt du?
<ubu> im moment keines weil ich mich über das fehlende root pw wundere
<k1l> ubuntu hat kein root passwort.
<k1l> wenn doch hast du das da mal manuel aktiviert.
<ubu> möglich aber eher unwahrscheinlich hmpf
<k1l> wer soll das denn wissen wenn nicht du?
<ubu> hab default istalliert also nein!
<k1l> also hast du das gerade erst installiert? und es ist unverändert?
<ubu> nein ist ein älteres system
<bekks> ubu: Lies das Howto das ich Dir gab.
<ubu> pc stand ne weile rum, nun hab ich das pw nicht mehr
<ubu> bekks: k, thx
<ubu> k1l: ja unverändert aber ich probier erstmal was bekks geschrieben hat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<bekks> Ich würde das nicht probieren, ich würde es LESEN.
<bekks> Hättest du es getan, hättest du längst entdeckt, dass sogar die Vorgehensweise für deinen exakten Fehler dort beschrieben ist.
<ubu> bekks: sicher das man zum booten b drücken muss?
<ubu> hab da was eingetragen komme nicht mehr ins grub
<bekks> Wo hast du was eingetragen?
<k1l> ubu: details!!!!!1
<ubu> init=/bin/bash 
<k1l> hab da irgendwo irgendwas rumgefummelt und nutzt gehts nicht. 
<k1l> wie soll man da helfen?
<ubu> nachdem ich e gedrückt habe zuvor den kernel markiert
<bekks> Dann steht am unteren Bildschirmrand was du weiter tun musst.
<bekks> Lesen soll ja helfen.
<ubu> jetzt geht shift nicht mehr um ins grub zu kommen
<bekks> Das hat mir Shift nichts zu tun.
<ubu> bekks: hab doch keine shell
<bekks> Ja und?
<bekks> dein init=/bin/bash hat mit "ich komme nicht mehr ins grub menü mit shift" trotzdem nichts zu tun.
<ubu> bekks: brauch ich denn keine um das pw zu ändern?
<bekks> Lies den Artikel...
<ubu> aso stimmt
<bekks> Es steht wirklich ALLES drin, was du wissen musst.
<ubu> er bootete einfach das os
<bekks> Sollte stattdessen eine Rakete starten?
<ubu> :)
<ubu> wenn ich b drücke steht ein b da er bootet aber nichts?
<bekks> Was steht am unteren Bildschirmrand?
<ubu> strg - x - f10
<bekks> Da steht noch viel mehr.
<bekks> Was steht da genau?
<ubu> mom
<ubu> http://abload.de/img/grubahs26.jpg
<bekks> Schreibe nun den dritten Satz in diesen Channel.
<ubu> Drücken Sie Strg-X oder F10 zum Booten, Strg-C oder F2 für eine Befehlszeile oder ESC, um abzubrechen und zum GRUB-Menü zurückzukehren.
<bekks> Wudnerbar.
<bekks> Welche Tasten kann man drücken, um zu Booten?
<ubu> ist die anleitung doch nicht zielführend?
<bekks> BEantworte meine Frage.
<ubu> [22:29:21] <ubu> strg - x - f10
<bekks> Also kann man zum Booten kein b drücken?
<ubu> ^
<bekks> 0915 222642 < ubu> wenn ich b drücke steht ein b da er bootet aber nichts?
<bekks> Dann ist dein Problem ja nun gelöst.
<bekks> Hat ja 17 Minuten gedauert.
<ubu> komm nicht drauf was mach ich falsch?
<bekks> Diese Frage wirst du Dir alleine beantworten müssen, was du nun drücken musst, um zu booten.
<bekks> 19 Minuten um zwei Bildschirmzeilen zu lesen ist mir zu viel vergeudete Zeit.
<k1l> ubu: änder die zeile wie beschrieben und drück strg+x oder f10 zum booten.
<k1l> ubu: das ist doch keine raketenwissenschaft
<ubu> k1l: nein aber ich hatte das schon probiert mit f10 gelange dann aber ins os bekomme keine shell
<bekks> 21Wenn du die Zeile wie beschrieben änderst bekommst du eine Shell.
<k1l> dann hast du es nicht richtig gemacht. denn mit f10 bootet er den eintrag, den du ja hättest vorher verändern müssen um eben in die recovery bzw die bash zu kommen
<ubu> k, also war der falsch kein problem aber was soll ich anders machen als auf dem pic zu sehen ist
<ubu> hab das doch genau so gemacht wie beschrieben https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword - The Other Way
<bekks> Nein, hast du nicht.
<ubu> bekks: ja genauso wie ich nach dem b gesucht habe
<k1l> ubu: in deinem pic seh ich kein "init=/bin/bash"
<bekks> Du hast am Ende der DATEI ein init=/bin/bash hinzugefügt. Du sollst init=/bin/bash aber "5. Go to the very end of the line, change the ro to rw and add init=/bin/bash" tun.
<bekks> Finde nun den Unterschied.
<bekks> k1l: letzte Zeile. ;)
<k1l> ach da unten ist das. das ist verkehrt. du musst es an das ende der zeile schreiben die mit "linux" anfängt
<bekks> Steht auch so im Howto.
<k1l> das schreiben die da nicht aus spaß in die anleitung :)
<ubu> k1l bekks vielen dank
<k1l> ubu: mach es dir in zukunft nicht selber so schwer :)
<ubu> :)
<ubu> k1l: wollte nun updates machen hab ja nun das pw geändert, nun fordert er mich auf ein medium einzulegen ist das richtig?
<k1l> pastebin mal ein "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ubu> pastebin.com/g0ADd1b8
<ubu> wollte 12.04 behalten
<k1l> warum hast du denn dann die 12.10 cd dort als quelle eingetragen?
<ubu> hmpf
<k1l> die erste zeile auskommentieren mit nem # davor
<ubu> kann ich den harken raus nehmen?
<ubu> unter paketquellen reiter andere software?
<k1l> ja, oder so
<ubu> nice
<ubu> geil danke
<ubu> letzte frage für heute, ist bekannt wann die nächste lts kommt?
<k1l> ja
<k1l> 12.04, 14.04, 16.04
<ubu> zum april 2016?
<k1l> ja, das steht ja bereits im namen der releases. du muss aber dann über die 14.04 updaten zur 16.04
<ubu> k, nochmals vielen dank
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-16
<Hugo> moin was kann ich zwischen mischpult und verstärker setzen kann um zb.die jamsession als audio-datei zu haben
<Hugo> das ist bestimmt nich die richtiege frage für diesen kanal aber wenn es jemand weis einfach sagen
<dadrc> Hugo: wenn du weißt, dass es offtopic ist, frag doch gleich in #ubuntu-de-offtopic. Da sind meistens eh mehr Leute auch tatsächlich da.
<jokrebel> Hugo: Dort hin gelangst Du mit "/join #ubuntu-de-offtopic"
<Eiskalterengel81> Hugo: willst du das Abgemischte Signal aufzeichnen oder die einzelnen Kanäle
<stevieh> Hugo: am einfachsten wahrscheinlich ein weiteres USB Mischpult und z.B. audacity...
<hugo> eiskalt: ich möchte das fertiger signal ..
<hugo> habe gedacht wenn ich mein pc dazwischen mache geht es über die soundkarte wieder raus...
<Eiskalterengel81> Dann kannst du vom Pullt direkt in deine Soundkarte gehen und mit einem Programm deiner wahl aufnehmen
<stevieh> die Pulte haben ja meist mehrere ausgänge...
<Eiskalterengel81> Und ja es geht wieder raus das Signal Halt Line In und Line Out 
<Eiskalterengel81> Kommt auf das Pullt an die billigen teile nicht unbedingt aber im grunde Kannst du den Rechner dazwischen klemmen oder einen anderen LineOut vom Pullt verwenden
<hugo> und audacity ist das richtige prog. dafür?
<stevieh> es gibt extra ein linuxaudio projekt, da wirst du am einfachsten fündig. Aber nur aufnehmen können sie eigentlich alle
<hugo> sehr schön..vielen dank ...dann werde ich heute Abend ma rumprobieren ...
<hugo> is das denn der richtige kanal für solche fragen ?
<stevieh> och, why not
<Eiskalterengel81> Wenn du das jetzt nicht gerade unter windows 10 machst :)
<hugo> kann man ma machen...ToP
<hugo> ne  habe schon ubuntuStudio
<hugo> :D
<stevieh> na, da sollte viel dabei sein
<stevieh> will ich auch demnächst mal mit rumspielen. Aber erst mal ein USB Mischpult besorgen
<hugo> es geht aber auch über klinke?
<Eiskalterengel81> na klar
<Eiskalterengel81> gitb ja auch XLR auf Klinge 
<Eiskalterengel81> oder Chinch auf Klicke 
<Eiskalterengel81> Klinke
<hugo> stimmt 
<Eiskalterengel81> Schreiben zu so später Stunde ist wohl nicht meins. :(
<mokita> welcher converter is zu empfehlen ....mit mts, wav und aiff
<ppq> mokita, ich mag xcfe (siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Audiodateien_umwandeln#xcfa), aber leis ruhig den ganzen artikel, da sind noch viele andere optionen
<ppq> xcfa natürlich. dachte wohl an xfce :)
<mokita> sehr cool ....ich schau ma...
<mokita> mts ist mit ubuntu nich leicht zu converten ...ich bräuchte mindestens zwei....
<ppq> mokita, naja, .mts ist ja ein containerformat für's zusammen-muxen von video und audio. wenn man da erstmal die audiospur rausholt sollte die sich problemlos konvertieren lassen
<ppq> mokita, mit ffmpeg ist das recht leicht. hier gibts auch was mit GUI: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/FF_Multi_Converter
<mokita> mhhh ich glaube es wird ma wieder zeit die andere partizion zu starten...wozu habe ich ein bisschen win7 aufm rechner
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-17
<maorao> guten Tag, auch wenn es hier für ubuntu Fragen gemeint ist, könnt ihr mir bei einer kurzen hardware Frage helfen, gerne auch über dm?
<koegs> maorao: frag doch mal in #ubuntu-de-offtopic :)
<maorao> koegs, ja, stimmt, aber die Frage bezieht sich auch auf DE-raum, deshalb
<Eiskalterengel81> Frag doch einfach wenn keiner Antwortet muss wo anderes fragen :)
<koegs> maorao: wenn es nix mit ubuntu zu tun hat, aber auf deutsch sein soll, dann ist #ubuntu-de-offtopic schon richtig ;)
<maorao> ok..wollte nur davor fragen, statt direkt zu fragen und Kritik zu ernten :)
<maorao> habt ihr schon mal die Hülle von der externen Festplatte tauschen müssen? wo kann ich das am einfachsten / günstigsten finden?
<koegs> Eiskalterengel81: diese channel ist explizit für ubuntu support-fragen, alles andere bitte in in -offtopic, danke
<maorao> auf der englischen Channel sind sie aber etwas flexibler dabei 
<Anf> Guten Abend, wollte mal fragen. Ich hab auf meinem PC die Ubuntu Version 14.04 LTS, und möchte gleich Ubuntu auf meinem Notebook installieren, und hab gesehen, das es eine Neue Version gibt 15.04 , ich weiß aber nicht, ob Sie auch LTS ist. Welche ist die Neue LTS Version bei Ubuntu momentan?
<doev> 16.04
<doev> 14.04 die aktuelle
<doev> davor 12.04
<Anf> Guten Abend, hab mal eine wichtige frage. Wen ich auf Ubuntu eine VM installiere um Win7 über die VM laufen zu lassen, und mit der VM eine Partition für Win7 mit ca. 30GB mache, wo werden diese 30GB bei Ubuntu erstellt, auf der / Partition oder auf der /Home? Weiß nicht so recht wie viel GB ich für / und wie viel GB ich für /Home geben soll, bei der Partitionierung?
<ring0> falls du virtualbox nutzt, wird es standardmäßig in /home/Anf/VirtualBox VMs/ abgelegt. bei erstellung kann man auch einen anderen speicherort angeben
<Anf> ok, soll ich den dan für 7Home besser mehr geben, und es dan auf /Home auch lassen, weil meine Bilder und Musik usw. werden NICHT auf /Home sein, dafür hab ich eine zweite HDD. auf /Home werden dan nur der VM Ordner mit den Systemen und die zusatzdaten von Programmen sein, wie Groß soll man dan / und wie groß sollte man dan /Home machen lassen, bei einer 234GB SSD?
<ring0> normalerweise nimmt man eine fixgröße für / und den rest für /home. persönlicher geschmack. aber so 20-30 gb für / reichen locker in der regel
<nagetier> Anf, ich würde solch große Daten immer außerhalb von /home legen .. somit stellt sich die Frage nur noch begrenzt, und /home läuft auch nicht Gefahr kein Platz mehr zu haben
<nagetier> für Einstellungen des Benutzers plus Reserve reicht dann vollkommen eine 10GB /home
<nagetier> aber ist alles vom Anwendungsfall abhängig.. eigentlich kannst nur du das beantworten
<nagetier> habe auch Rechner, wo /home 2GB groß ist, reicht auf denen
<Anf> Finde ich auch, ich würde lieber mehr dem / geben wegen Programme usw. weil auf /Home werde ich keine Daten haben, außer die von der VM aber das werden ja nicht viele Daten sein. Aber in /Home werden ja auch Daten von Programmen abgelegt, wie groß sind diese Dateien, also wie groß muss /Home mind. sein.
<nagetier> Anf, für Win7 kann man direkt 30GB einplanen, und das ist schon knapp
<Anf> Ok, alles klar. Vielen Dank
<nagetier> Anf, leg an das Ende der SSD eine.. /mnt/VM an, zB, die kannst dann auch im Fall verkleinern und eine Weitere anlegen
<Anf> Das weiß ich, hab es schon mal getestet, ich wuste nur nicht, wie groß die Daten sind, die auf /Home von Programmen abgelegt werden, wie z.B die Einstellungen von Programmen die dan im /Home gespeichert werden
<nagetier> Anf, mit 10GB als alleiniger Nutzer bist du gut dabei
<nagetier> dann kannst auch mal Kleinigkeiten in /home/Anf/Download legen
<Anf> Super, alles klar. kleine frage hab ich noch, muss die Swap Partition wirklich genau doppelt so groß wie der installierte RAM sein, oder ist es nur so grob gesagt?
<nagetier> auf Dauer würde ich das allerdings meiden.. solch Daten müssen imho nicht auf eine SSd
<nagetier> Anf, nur wenn du S2D nutzen möchtest
<nagetier> also den Rechner in den Ruhezustand versetzt
<Anf> Ja, deswegen hab ich die Daten auf einer HDD und nicht auf der SSD, auf der SSD möchte ich nur das System haben
<nagetier> die VMs machen sich auf einer SSd natürlich gut
<nagetier> *D
<Anf> Das möchte ich, da es ein Laptop ist, wird er fast nur die ganze Zeit im Ruhezustand verbringen :)
<nagetier> Anf, doppelt so groß ist imo nicht nötig, nur größer als der derzeitige und künftig geplante Ausbau an RAM
<Anf> ok, da ich bei 8GB Ram erstmal bleiben werden, reicht dan auch eine 10-12 GB Swap aus
<nagetier> absolut
<Anf> ok, Super. Vielen Dank dir. Ich mach mich dan mal ans Werk :)
<nagetier> hf
<Anf> Danke :)
<nagetier> :)
<Anf> Guten Abend, hätte noch mal eine kleine frage. Ich hab gerade Ubuntu auf mein Lepto installiert, und hab gemerkt, das sich bei mir Bluetooth immer beim Hochfahrer eingeschaltet wird. Ich muss es immer, wen ich das Laptop starte, das Bluetoothabschalten. Kann man das irgendwo anpassen?
<ARSCHKRAMPE> Hey all may you help
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-18
<renald> rescue system gestartet, konsole, kein internetzugang, weil durch rescue automatisch dhcp in interfaces eingestellt wird, änderung auf static bewirkt nichts, weil der networking restart befehl nicht gefunden werden kann. wer eine idee?
<dadrc> renald: ifconfig eth0 1.2.3.4 netmask 0.0.0.0
<renald> auf der konsole das eintippen?warum?
<LupusE> hi
<dadrc> renald: nur ein beispielbefehl. aber damit kannst du deinem netzwerkinterface "live" eine feste ip geben
<renald> ok
<renald> ifconfig not found
<_moep_> sudo?
<renald> bin root, ich probiere es auf anderen virt. maschine
<dadrc> renald: warum bist du eigentlich im rescuesystem gelandet?
<renald> habe es selber gestartet
<renald> ich versuche über debootstrap ein neues linux zu installieren
<renald> hat das schon jemand mal gemacht?
<renald> funktioniert auch nicht, bekomme im rescue modus einfach keinen internetzugang, da ich eine static ip brauche
<renald> kann man ifconfig vor dem start von rescue in ein verzeichnis kopieren und nach dem start von rescue ausführen?
<LupusE> renald: du hast einenn networkmanager, über den du das netzwerk konfigurieren kannst.
<nagetier> renald, schau mal ob 'ip' vorhanden ist
<LupusE> renald: ansonsten gibt es https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IP-Adresse_wechseln ... als pdf drucken und ablegen.
<renald> ip ja, aber im networkmanger, wie kann ich das dort machen?
<LupusE> draufklicken, anweisungne folgen?
<nagetier> LupusE, es ist in der rescue konsole
<LupusE> dann den link von oben ausdrucken und nebne die tastatur legen.
<LupusE> dort ist ip, dns, ... erklaert.
<nagetier> renald, schau mal was 'ip link show' ausgibt
<nagetier> funktioniert das, könnte man mit 'ip addr add' arbeiten
<LupusE> 'kein internet' kann vieles bedeiten. als erstes muss man schauen ob eine ip da ist 'ifconfig eth0' ... dann sollte man schauen ob man das gateway eingestelt hat 'route -n', dann das gateway pingen 'ping <ip des gateway>' ... bei erfolg einmal schauen wie weit man rauskommt mit 'ping 8.8.8.8 (dns server von google) .... wenn das auch funktioniert aber 'ping google.de' nicht geht, dann dne dns server von 
<renald> 1:lo und2: eth0: broadchat, multicat etc, link/ether 00:0c etc
<LupusE> google eintragen.
<nagetier> LupusE, er hat doch aber kein ifconfig
<nagetier> muss also mit ip arbeiten
<LupusE> nagetier: und dann spielt der oben genannte link wieder eine rolle.
<renald> dort steht was von networkin restart da smacht er mir ja auch nicht
<LupusE> weil du keien eingestellte /etc/network/interfaces hast.
<nagetier> renald, noch ein link - https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Statische_IP#tempor.C3.A4res_Zuweisen
<renald> wenn ich das ändere auf static ip in interfaces muss ich es ja abspeichern mit etc/init.d/networking restart und das geht nicht und ohne abspecherung geht es auch nicht und nach neustart ist wieder nur dhcp im interfaces, dhcp hat noch nie in meinem netzwerk funktioniert
<LupusE> dann repariere dein dhcp?
<renald> nein das geht nie
<nagetier> renald, du musst das temporär für die eine Sitzung vergeben, mehr willst du doch derzeit gar nicht, oder?
<renald> ja mit ifconfig, aber ifconfig geht ja nicht
<nagetier> dann nimm ip
<renald> und wie?
<nagetier> schau in den link
<nagetier> oder klappt das nicht?
<renald> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/IP-Adresse_wechseln 
<renald> nein
<nagetier> https://wiki.archlinux.de/title/Statische_IP#tempor.C3.A4res_Zuweisen
<nagetier> für Ubuntu selber finde ich derzeit keinen, das ist aber auch egal
<renald> ok ich lese mir das mal durch
<nagetier> renald, und, geht es voran?
<renald> Danach muss das Gateway zugewiesen werden., habe ich gemacht mit ip route add default via 192.168.0.254 ,allerdings file exits als antwort? nach weiteren eingabe von route -n nicht mein gateway sondern noch immer 192.168.1.1
<renald> hab auch in resolv.conf 8.8.8.8 als nameserver und auch den 254
<nagetier> renald, ip route del
<renald> ja das funktioniert dann
<renald> ping google.de geht auch
<renald> muss ich das auch noch machen ist ja viel zum eintippen: Danach erstelle die Datei /etc/systemd/system/network@.service.
<nagetier> renald, nein, würde ich lassen, da es dein "reales system" ändert
<aptt> kann im rescue apt-get downloaden? 
<aptt> wenn im rescue kein apt-get vorhanden ist, internetzugang jetzt funktioniert, wie komme ich an apt-get?
<Penni> Hi. Habe einen neuen MSI Notebook mit 2 SSDs im SuperRAID und einer 2TB HDD. Aktuell ist auf dem LapTop Windows 8.1 installiert. Ich würde nun gerne Ubuntu im Dualboot installieren. Wie mache ich das am besten?
<musca> Penni: wenn Du für Ubuntu die SSDs nicht benutzen willst, dann bietet sich eine normale Dualboot-Installation auf einer Partition auf der HDD an.
<musca> Sei auf jeden Fall vorsichtig, damit du Dein RAID0-Array nicht beschädigst.
<Penni> musca: Nein, ich möchte Ubuntu unbedingt auf der SSD nutzen!
<koegs> mit den softraids ist das immer ein Glücksspiel ob das funktioniert
<musca> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/ubuntu-windows-dual-boot-2xssd-super-raid-hdd/
<koegs> vor allem auch mit der grubinstallation
<Penni> Also das Raid System auflösen oder wie mache ich das am besten?
<musca> ja, und damit ist dein Windows vermutlich weg.
<Penni> musca: Das ist ja nicht schlimm. Der LapTop ist neu, also kein großer Verlust. Ich kann Windows ja neu installieren
<musca> na ja, die OEM-Recovery-Prozedur stellt ja meist ziemlich stumpf die originale Konfiguration wieder her. Keine Ahnung, ob das die Raid-Konfiguration einschliesst ...
<Penni> musca: Kann man das irgendwie deaktivieren?
<Penni> koegs: Und wie löse ich dann den RAID auf? Habe gerade im UEFI BIOS die Einstellung "SATA Mode Selection" gefunden, die aktuell auf "RAID" steht. Was ist da richtig? Gibt noch "IDE" und "AHCI" zur Auswahl
<koegs> ahci
<Penni> koegs: Aber die Einstellung ist richtig? Damit deaktiviere ich das SuperRAID, oder?
<koegs> Jupp
<koegs> und dein Windows wird wahrscheinlich nicht mehr booten
<Penni> koegs: Das ist ja kein Problem. Dann muss ich nur schauen, dass ich, wenn ich die Windows CD einlege, ich bei der Installation sagen kann, dass Windows nur auf einer SSD installiert werden soll...
<Penni> koegs: Hat funktioniert, danke! Ich habe nun Windows komplett alleine auf einer SSD. Ich habe jetzt noch eine SSD und eine HDD komplett frei. Die HDD sollen Linux + Windows nutzen können. Habt ihr eine Idee für eine gute Partitionierung?
<Lothenon> als gemeinsame dateiablage? zwar kann auch linux ntfs und für windows gibt es einen ext2/3-Treiber, nur kann es dabei zu problemen kommen. fat32 wäre wohl die wahl, da dieses problemlos von beiden systemen unterstützt wird
<Penni> Lothenon: Bei fat32 habe ich aber die 4GB Grenze...
<Penni> Lothenon: Vielleicht habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt: Die HDD sollen Linux und Windows nutzen können! Ich brauche aber nicht von Windows auf meine Linux Dateien zugreifen können
<Lothenon> ah, ok, dann nutz einfach ntfs für win und ext4 für linux.
<Penni> Welchen Partition table type soll ich denn auswählen?
<rsx> Penni: bis 2 TB egal, dann geht eh nur GPT
<Penni> Muss ich bei der Installation von Ubuntu auch irgendwie bei der Partitionierung klar machen, dass ich Windows auch mit auf dem PC habe?
<rsx> Jein. Du darfst Ubuntu natürlich nicht in die Windows Partition installieren (eh klar, oder?) und am Schluss solltest Du grub in die Platte (z.B. sda) und nicht in eine Partition (z.B. sda1) installieren lassen. Dabei wird dann auch Windows erkant und in grub aufgenommen
<snoozlebug> Hallo Welt! Dieses ist mein erster IRC-Versuch. Klappt alles?
<snoozlebug> Kann mich jemand lesen?
<snoozlebug> Kann mich nun jemand lesen?
<_moep_> nein! 
<snoozlebug> Oh, es klappt. Dank Dir!
<_moep_> wenns nicht klappt, bekommst du das btw vom irc server gesagt
<snoozlebug> Ist mein erster IRC Versuch, daher der Test. Was bitte ist btw?
<_moep_> snoozlebug: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=btw
<snoozlebug> Dank Dir moep_!
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-19
<Mr_Torgue> ist das normal, das im systemprotokollbetrachter die zeitstempel nicht angezeigt werden?
<helmut_> moin
<Eiskalterengel81> moin
<Mundus> Hi,
<Mundus> funktioniert cp -ar /Quelle/20*/ /Ziel/
<Mundus> um alle Ordner mit 20 beginnend zu kopieren, oder muss ich 
<Mundus> cp -ar /Quelle2010/ /Quelle2011/ /Ziel/ eingeben?
<Mundus> so, der erste Befehl funktioniert, zumindest sieht es derzeit so aus;). (Ausprobieren war die Lösung)
<ppq> Mundus, zum testen von sowas einfach ein "echo " vor dem befehl schreiben, die shell expandiert auch da schon alles :)
<ppq> Mundus, besonders bei "rm" macht das sinn ;)
<Mundus> ja bei rm ist das super...
<Mundus> :)
<AeroHAL> Moin moin, ich hab eine kleine Frage... Ich versuche mittels ip rule und ip route eine Route für spezielle rechner zu ändern/erstellen.
<AeroHAL> Ich habe zum einen: "ip route add 123.123.0.0/16 via 10.0.0.222 table groupa" zum anderen testweise auch "ip rule add from all table groupa" - das funktioniert auch wunderbar für alle Rechner, die diesen Rechner "Ubuntu-Server" als Gateway in ihrer IP Conf haben
<AeroHAL> sobald ich aber "ip rule add from 10.10.24.34 table groupa" verwende (statt from all) funktioniert der "redirect" nicht mehr auf dem Client mit der IP 10.10.24.34. Wie kann ich das "debuggen" ?
<AeroHAL> Zielstellung ist halt, dass ich alle 10.10.24.* für den Zugriff auf eine bestimmte IP zwangsweise auf Rechner 10.0.0.222 leiten möchte, alle anderen sollen über 10.0.0.122 laufen - die 10.0.*.* befinden sich "an der zweiten Netzwerkkarte"
<Mundus> Hi, gibt es einen Befehl um leere Ordner zu löschen? Am Besten rekursiv...
<argon18> rm -R
<argon18> sollte gehen
<argon18> rmdir -R meine ich
<sillyslux> ja moment, das löscht auch nicht leere
<Mundus> rm -r löscht auf jeden Fall alles....
<argon18> Mundus: aber keine ordner
<sillyslux> -r, -R, --recursive  remove directories and their contents recursively
<argon18> habi ch ja gesagt, rmdir -R
<Mundus> rmdir löscht also "nur" leere Ordner? Ich probier es  mit einem Testordner aus..
<sillyslux> wenn man nur leere löschen will muss man sich wohl was basteln
<argon18> hab grad gemerkt, dass ich den faklschen befehlk verwende, geht nicht rekursiv, dachte das es sop geht
<argon18> fuuu
<Mundus> Basteln mit Skript, in etwa
<Mundus> Wenn Ordner leer
<Mundus> Dann löschen
<Mundus> Sonst nichts
<sillyslux> rmdir -p, --parents remove DIRECTORY and its ancestors; e.g., `rmdir -p a/b/c' is similar to `rmdir a/b/c a/b a'
<sillyslux> sonst basteln ja
<argon18> rmdir ist auch mit -p option nicht in der lage die unterordner zu löschen
<sillyslux> mkdir -p abc/ab/a und rmdir -p abc/ab/a
<sillyslux> hat hier funtioniert
<argon18> komisch
<sillyslux> ll abc/ ls: cannot access abc/: No such file or directory
<rsx> find . -type d -delete 2>/dev/null
<sillyslux> mkdir -p abc/ab/a; mkdir -p abc/ab/b; rmdir -p abc/ab/a; #rmdir: failed to remove directory `abc/ab': Directory not empty
<rsx> mehrmals aufrufen
<sillyslux> ja das ist gut
<Mundus> Der Befehl von rsx scheint zu funktionieren. Warum muss er mehrfach aufgerufen werden? (Nur zum Verständnis?)
<rsx> find wird wohl von "oben" nach "unten" löschen wollen, wenn also ein Verzeichnis noch ein weiteres enthält, wird das fehlschlagen
<sillyslux> glaub eigentlich eher nicht dass er mehrmals aufgerufen werden muss
<sillyslux> ah
<Mundus> Ok... der Befehl ist also nicht rekursiv im eigentlichen Sinne?
<sillyslux> hat hier trotzdem auf anhieb funktioniert
<rsx> rekursiv schon, aber eigentlich "verkehrt herum". Hab's aber nicht groß getestet
<Mundus> Ok... da der testlauf erfolgreich war und mich die Ordnerstruktur so sehr nervt ;)
<Mundus> werde ich jetzt starten..
<argon18> haste backups? bevor was schiefläuft..
<argon18> evtl. etwas spät
<Mundus> werde ich noch machen ;)
<Mundus> Danke für die toole Hilfe hier.
<p01nt3r> nabend. ich habe ein spezielles problem zu grub2 und virtualbox. folgendes szenario: vdi für windows als primary master. .vmdk als primary slave/secondary master für einen multi-boot stick (grub2), von dem aus das windows setup gestartet werden soll. wie sage ich grub2, dass es die zeile "ntldr /bootmgr" vom eigenen laufwerk laden soll, dies aber nicht das erste laufwerk ist?
<p01nt3r> stelle ich in der vm die vmdk des usb-stick als primary master ein, bootet er zwar das windows-setup, wenn ich das jedoch installieren lasse, killt mir das windows-setup meinen mbr vom stick und überschreibt mir das grub2 auf selbigem durch den windows-bootloader. deshalb darf der stick in der vm nicht das erste laufwerk sein.
#ubuntu-de 2015-09-20
<dreamon> Guten Morgen. Habe Hybrid Grafikkarte. Verwende prime-select zum Switchen. Warum muß man sich bei jedem Switch Abmelden und neu Anmelden. Kann man das eventuell Umgehen? Ist da eventuell was geplant?
<jokrebel> Man kann doch nicht von einer DE in eine andere wechseln ohne ab- und anmelden: Vermute sowas ist ähnlich.
<jokrebel> +auch
<dreamon> Wenn ich die GPU wechsle, ist der Stromverbrauch deutlich geringer und das Notebook ist viel leiser. Leider muß ich eben abmelden wenn ich umstelle und das ist lästig. Schade
<newan> Ich habe eine Problem mit meinem WLan. Bin zwar nicht sicher ob das ein Hardwareproblem oder ein Ubuntuproblem ist, aber ggf kann mir wer helfen was zu finden. Prinzipiell funktioniert die Verbindung zwischen meinem Thinkpad und einer Fritzbox 7490. Aber ab einer gewissen Zeit (immer unterschiedlich) bricht die bandbreite ein und er verbindet sich nur noch mit 10mbit. Restart des netwerks und er ist wieder mit 145mbit verbunden?
<dreamon> newan, Probiermal in der Fritzbox auf Verschlüsselung → auf WPA2 (CCMP) zu stellen. Seither hab ich das Problem los
<newan> dreamon, danke werde ich testen.  hattest du das auch?
<dreamon> newan, Hatte immer wieder Abbrüche. Mal gings mal nicht. Dann wieder Tagelange gut, dann wieder gar nicht. 
<ppq> newan, was du auch mal testen kannst: "sudo iwconfig wlan0 power off" (das wlan0 ggf. ersetzen durch deinen interface-namen) das deaktiviert das powermanagement des wlan-chips
<newan> dreamon, hmm stand schon auf CCMP..schade
<dreamon> Hast schon mal die Fritzbox mal neu gestartet. Das Teil hat auch seine Tücken.
<newan> klar, überlege ob ich die ggf mal resette
<dreamon> Ich hab hier eine zweite Installiert und diese als Lan-WlanRepeater verwendet weil ich mit der anderen Box immer wieder streß hatte.
<newan> ppq hab das gemacht, seidem ist es verbunden. Bleibt das dauerhaft (nach reboot)
<ppq> newan, nein, das muss nach jedem reboot erneut ausgeführt werden. zb. per /etc/rc.local
<newan> o.k danke werde das mal beobachten und wenn es das ist dann wirds da eingetragen, sonst meld ich ich nochmal hier..top
<andi_> hallo, was fehlt mir denn, wenn ich mit rhythembox auf meinen ipod musik laden will? der ipod wird erkannt und ich kann auch musik auf ihn ziehen die kopiert wird, ich kann sie dann aber nicht abspielen weil er den ipod wie eine art usb stick behanelt, könnte mir jemand helfen?
<ppq> newan, ah, gerade noch einen anderen weg gefunden: in eine neue zeile dies: powersave=0  in die datei "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/profilname" schreiben. also sudo nano "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/profilname" und dann dort ganz unten einfügen
<ppq> profilname natürlich ersetzen mit deinem wlan profil (tab-vervollständigung nutzen)
<newan> profilname ist der aus dem homeverziechnis also bei mir /home/newan , sudo nano "/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/newan
<ppq> nein
<ppq> das ist der name der wlan-verbindung im network-manager
<newan> ahh
<ppq> einfach tab completion nutzen, dann siehst du was da so zur verfügung steht und kannst das richtige auswählen
<newan> :-)
<newan> cool das geht ja dann pro wlan, sehr gute lösung
<ppq> wenn es denn geht, ja :=
<ppq> :)
<ppq> na, keine geduld.. wollte ihm gerade nen link geben :/
<newan> bin ja noch da, war nur gerafe afk, bisher ist er verbunden mit 140mbit
<newan> also scheinbar war es nicht ganz falsch
<Ordin> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich herausfinden kann, warum Ubuntu sich nach dem Suspend aufhängt? Welche Log oder ähnliches gibt es da?
<jokrebel> Auf manchen Rechner klappt ein Suspend halt nicht. Ich persönlich hab es schon vor langem aufgegeben da Ursachenforschung zu betreiben weil ich da noch in keinem Fall erfolgreich war.
<jokrebel> Ordin: Bei den heutigen Bootzeiten ist das auch nicht mehr nötig Suspend zu nutzen. IMHO
<Ordin> Ich finde einen Suspend aber schon deshalb praktisch, weil man da weiter arbeiten kann wo man aufgehört hat.
<Ordin> Außerdem ist das Suspend nur das, was am "zuverlässigsten" nicht funktioniert. Manchmal hängt er auch beim Herunterfahren oder auch einfach beim Abmelden.
<Lothenon> Ordin: meist liegt es an der hardware 
<Ordin> Lothenon: Inwiefern? Wird die nicht unterstützt oder meinst du, dass sie kaputt ist. Letzteres kann eigentlich nicht sein, da er neu ist und ich parallel Windows drauf habe
<Lothenon> Ordin: es kann sein, dass einige funktionen in der hardware nicht richtig implementiert sind.
<Ordin> Lothenon: Als im Prinzip ein Unterstützungsproblem. Auch wenn Ubuntu da nichts für kann.
<Lothenon> und wenn der hersteller das dann nicht dokumentiert, bleibt halt nur try-and-error oder die analyse des windows-treiber, beides ein erheblicher aufwand
<Lothenon> kann man so sagen
<stevieh1> Ordin: die pm sachen loggen.
<stevieh1> d.h. du willst in /var/log/pm-* schauen.
<srha2> zur überwachung des servers braucht man noch einen anderen server zum monitoring?
<srha2> einen billigen vpn?
<stevieh1> srha2: nein, da reicht auch ein fest angestellter, der auf den Bildschirm schaut
<srha2> also nicht
<Yoshimo> unter Windows hab ich mir zum Umgehen von Länderbeschränkungen mit Tor und Proxifier eine nette Konstruktion gebaut, womit man gezielt  Daten nur für bestimmte Ziele von bestimmten Programmen um den Globus jagen kann, wie würde man das mit demselben Programm unter Linux machen wenn es in Wine läuft?
<Lothenon> genauso, du gibts halt die proxy-adresse in den programmen an, die darüber laufen sollen
<Yoshimo> das Programm selbst kann keine Proxies, darum Proxifier was sich davor einklinkt
<_moep_> socat und socksify
<_moep_> wobei es für tor sicher noch schönere lösungen gibt
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-19
<Shaitan> hallo. kann mir jemand helfen mein menü wieder herzustellen? bin neu auf Lubuntu und als ich ein panel einrichten wollte hab ich ausversehen mein menü gelöscht anstatt das panel
<nagetier> Shaitan: Hallo, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/LXDE_Einstellungen/#Panel , schau mal ob dich das weiterbringt (habe hier derzeit kein LXDE)
<Shaitan> da war ich leider schon, hab nichts gefunden um die alte menu leiste wieder zu laden
<Shaitan> danke für den tip
<nagetier> Shaitan: was ist denn die Menüleiste, das Dingen, oft links am Panel, welches Programme/Einstellungen/Orte anbietet?
<Shaitan> genau, die komplette untere leiste inkl. den system icons und den desktops
<nagetier> Shaitan: mach mal eine Konsole auf und gebe 'lxpanel' ein
<nagetier> moment, 'lxpanel &'
<Shaitan> ok
<Shaitan> befehl nicht gefunden
<Shaitan> müssen die striche mit rein? bin absoluter linux noob
<Shaitan> void@TPX61:~$ lxpanel &
<Shaitan> [1] 2985
<Shaitan> void@TPX61:~$ There is already an instance of LXPanel.  Now to exit
<Shaitan> das passiert wenn ich es ohne die striche eingebe
<nagetier> ja, ok, wenn dann ohne ', richtig
<nagetier> hm..
<nagetier> Shaitan: also hast du noch ein sichtbares Panel?
<Shaitan> ja, ein nacktes
<Shaitan> kann ich auch nicht entfernen, eins bleibt immer übrig
<nagetier> Kannst du dort mit der Maus rechts drauf und, frag nicht genau wo, ein neues erstellen?
<Shaitan> "Neue Leiste anlegen" gibt es, damit hab ich ja rumgespielt und ausversehen das menu gelöscht
<nagetier> Dann würde ich jetzt erst einmal wieder eine neue erstellen
<Shaitan> da kann ich zwar die einzelnen befehle wie menu und so weiter eingliedern aber es ist nicht ansatzweise so praktikabel wie das original menu
<nagetier> tjo, kann sein dass du dir das versebelt hast und es neu bauen musst
<Shaitan> damn
<nagetier> ist etwas aufwändig aber möglich
<nagetier> oder jemand gibt dir seine Konfiguration.. ich denke die hat es dahingerafft
<Shaitan> wahrscheinlich hab ich es irgendwie geschafft die alte mit dem zerschossenen menu zu überschreiben
<nagetier> Shaitan: das lässt sich aber lösen, mach dir da keine Sorgen.. fummel dir etwas hin, mit dem du jetzt arbeiten kannst.. und frage hier später nochmal
<Shaitan> ok mach ich, danke für die hilfe nagetier 
<nagetier> gerne
<nagetier> Shaitan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/64631/how-to-restore-the-default-lubuntu-panel
<Shaitan> den befehl hatte ich probiert, hat leider nichts verändert
<nagetier> Shaitan: /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/panels/panel gab es aber?
<Shaitan> dann lädt es nur die einstellungen die vor ein paar minuten getätigt wurden
<Shaitan> ich glaub ich hab genau diese config irgendwie überschrieben und deswegen lädt es immer die letzten veränderungen
<nagetier> üblicherweise überschreibt sich ein Benutzer Daten in seinem Heimatverzeichnis, sprich der Abschnitt "~/.config/lxpanel/Lubuntu/panels" aus dem Befehlt, unter /usr/share/lxpanel/profile/Lubuntu/panels/panel dürfte das Original liegen.. bin mir da aber nicht ganz sicher und kann es auch nicht nachstellen
<nagetier> Auch kann man sich danach einmal ab- und wieder anmelden, nur um sicher zu gehen
<Shaitan> hab jetzt mal irgendwie aus dem gedächtnis versucht das menu nachzubauen, mal scauen ob ich ein foto finde oder eine liste mit den einträgen das ich sie richtig hinbekomme
<nagetier> Wobei das 'lxpanelctl restart' aus dem Link ausreichen dürfte
<Shaitan> mh komisch, kann auch nicht mehr tasks in den desktops verschieben...
<nagetier> Shaitan: Du meinst im "Arbeitsflächenumschlter", also dort, wo du virtuelle Desktops angezeigt bekommst?
<nagetier> umschalter*
<Shaitan> hab es grad hinbekomme, musste in dem umschalter angeben das ich fenster in den desktops verschieben kann
<nagetier> ack
<Shaitan> jetzt muss ich nur noch den akku monitor hinkriegen das er funktioniert
<nagetier> klappte das zuvor?
<Shaitan> ja
<Shaitan> so muss mal zur arbeit. danke für die hilfe nagetier 
<Anticom_> Tag zusammen. Wie kann ich von meiner Netzwerkkarte das (IPv4) Netz ändern?
<Anticom_> Ob grafisch oder cli ist mir wuppe
<jokrebel> Na dann am einfachsten über den Networkmanager
<jokrebel> Rechtsklick auf das Netzwerksymbol - Verbindungen bearbeiten
<k1l_> wie hast du die netwerkverbindung denn eingestellt? weil je nach art geht das mit der anderen art gar nicht
<Anticom_> k1l_: Mein primäres interface läuft per DHCP. Hatte es jetzt erst in /etc/network/interfaces eingetragen und dann geschaut wie's im networkmanager aussehen muss :)
<k1l_> wenn du es manuell in der interfaces machst, dann macht es nicht mehr der network manager
<Anticom_> Noch was anderes: Hab grade erst gesehen, dass es Putty auch direkt aus den Quellen gibt. Allerdings brauch ich das für ne serielle Schnittstelle. Weiß jemand, wie ich das über den Launcher als root gestartet bekomme? Oder gibt's da eventuell so nen Gruppen-Trick wie bei wireshark?
<k1l_> putty?
<Anticom_> k1l_: hab's dann rückgänig gemacht in der interfaces weil der Networkmanager die Verbindung dann über den interface-namen angezeigt hat und nicht als "Kabelverbindung 2"
<k1l_> putty ist nen windows kram. meinst ud nicht eher ssh oder telnet?
<Anticom_> k1l_: ja putty, wieso?
<Anticom_> k1l_: Wie gesagt ich brauch's für ne serielle Schnittstelle
<Anticom_> Und ich mag minicom nicht
<LetoThe2nd> Anticom_: üblicherweise steckt man den user in plugdev, fertig
<LetoThe2nd> ich nehm ja eher screen dafür, aber wers mag *shrug*
<Anticom_> screen steht schon seit einigen monaten auf meiner to-learn liste
<NTQ> Ich hab hier zwei iptables-Regeln, die ich gerne auf das komplette Subnet ausweiten würde, ohne jede IP einzeln eintragen zu müssen. Geht das überhaupt? Hier mal die DNAT-Regel: -A PREROUTING -d 10.100.1.123/32 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.100.1.123
<NTQ> ach, mist. falsch kopiert. So natürlich: -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.123/32 -j SNAT --to-source 10.100.1.123
<koegs> joah, Netzmaske anpassen :)
<NTQ> Also ich hätte gerne, dass aus 192.168.1.x die IP 10.100.1.x wird.
<NTQ> oder kann ich bei to-source auch eine netzmaske angeben und dann macht der das richtig? hab dazu nix im man gefunden
<jokrebel> wie viele Clients hast Du denn um Gottes willen, das die 192er Klasse nicht reicht?
<NTQ> jokrebel: Ich hab da einen IPSec-Tunnel, der mir vorgegeben wurde und den ich nur als 10.100.1.0/24 betreten kann. Dummerweise sitzen hier alle im 192.168.1.0/24 Netz. Jetzt wollte ich einfach alle NATen.
<NTQ> Bisher haben die, die durch den Tunnel wollten ihre lokale IP geändert. Das war auf Dauer blöd.
<jokrebel> nun gut, das klingt nach plausiblem Grund so weit ich das beurteilen kann. Mit größeren Netzen hab ich nicht so viel zu tun.
<Frickelpit> die sind beide gleich groß ;)
<jokrebel> hm
<basti> abend. ich versuche meine 8 hdds im software raid5 zum schlafen zu bringen. hdparm -S 60 /dev/sd[gdibcehf] bekomme dann aber folgende meldung: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23203524/  google hat mir irgendwie nicht wirklich geholfen. evtl hat ja hier jemand eine idee...
<stevieh> das sieht mal nicht gut aus. Können die Dinger standby?
<stevieh> evtl. musst du noch die Advanced Bauer Management Features anschalten.
<stevieh> man hdparm
<stevieh> und kannst an den werten rumprobieren: ich bekomme meine mit hdparm -B1 -S180 /dev/sda zum stillehalten
<basti> wie finde ich heraus, ob die das können?
<stevieh> tante gugl fragen.
<basti> ich bin scheinbar zu doof da was zu finden. sind die hier: ST2000NM0001 finde ein pdf (http://www.seagate.com/www-content/product-content/constellation-fam/constellation-es/constellation-es-1/en-us/docs/100650925g.pdf) und wenn ich dort nach standby suche, steht jetzt nicht direkt, dass es nicht geht...
<stevieh> das ist ne SAS Platte in nem Server?
<basti> kann man so sagen
<basti> heimserver
<Rochvellon> mit Perpendicular recording technology glaub ich ists weniger eine SAS
<stevieh> 2TB mit perpendular?
<basti> stevieh, dein vorschlag gibt übrigens das aus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23203624/
<basti> muss ich wohl mit der stromrechnung leben
<stevieh> ich würde sagen, dann bleiben die oben.
<stevieh> da steht zwar was mit spin down command, aber kann auch sein, dass das dann anders geht
<Rochvellon> hm, wobei Seagate selbst schreibt: SAS-2 drives are entirely compatible with the latest SAS-2 Specification (T10/1760-D) Revision 16.
<ubuntu154> Hallo ich will Ubuntu LTS (also serveredition) auf der virtualbox installieren und dann steht da: Für die Virtuelle Maschine [] konnte keine neue Sitzung eröffnet werden.  Kann mir jemand helfen?
<k1l_> ist das eine aktuelle vbox?
<ubuntu154> ja die neuste version
<k1l_> gehen andere OS in vbox?
<ubuntu154> bis jetzt ging nur linuxmint hh
<k1l_> der fehler klingt eher danach, dass der vbox die rechte fehlen auf dem host, also dem windows
<ubuntu154> wie kann ich das machen?? :D
<k1l_> die windows jungs fragen wo da windows das vermurkst
<ubuntu154> wo findet man die jungs bin echt ratlos
<jokrebel> Ratlos sein, aber nicht mal 3 Minuten Geduld für Tipps. Wo soll das noch Enden mit der Jugend von heute </OT>
<Wishmaster2> hi
<marcel_> abend :)
<marcel_> kann mir jemand helfen?
<jokrebel> nein (zumindest nicht ohne konkrete Frage)
<minimec> marcel_: Ciao Marcel. Habe Deine Frage im Englischen Channel gelesen. Normalerweise haben die arm ports von ubuntu ein ähnlich grosses repository. Was für ein 'packet' willst Du denn auf ARM installieren?
<marcel_> naja es soll eine möglichkeit geben auf den raspberry wine zu installieren dafür gibt es ein packet das die intel oder amd prozessoren emuliert hab es von einen fachmann gehört aber der ist momentan nicht erreichbar und dachte hier kann mir jemand helfen
<jokrebel> marcel_: Hier geht es aber eher um "normale" Ubuntu-Installationen. Arm hat nen eigenen Kanal wie ich hörte
<marcel_> echt ja naja wenn ich wüsste wie der heisst könnte ich da joinen 
<minimec> marcel_: OK es sieht so aus, dass die auf die normale arm ubuntu version den Qemu-i386 emulator installieren, und dann wine über qemu laufen lassen...
<minimec> marcel_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5-vVgkj8UU
<marcel_> hab ja jetzt mitlerweile 4 jahre linux und muss sagen es ist besser im gegensatz zu apple und microsoft und habe echt eine menge erfahrungen aber das alles nochmal auf den pi ist echt nochmal was neues ..... im prinzip ist es das selbe aber vieles geht einfach nicht mehr denn diese arm cpus sind echt eine eigene sache für sich :D
<minimec> marcel_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/armhf/qemu/download
<marcel_> ok danke ich versuch das mal schnell :)
<jokrebel> marcel_: Wer nen Raspi betreibt wird doch auch ein wenig googlen können. Ich brauchte den halt noch nie. Muss ich den jetzt für Dich suchen? Dann fühl ich mich nur wieder ge-frontended
<marcel_> nein musst nicht suchen keine sorge aber brauchte halt nur einen tipp und bin jetzt schon sehr dankbar
<jokrebel> marcel_: Habs trotzdem getan https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList da dann nach "arm" suchen. 3 Sekunden BTW
<marcel_> danke :)
<Fuchs> sonst gibt es immer noch die gute alte Tante alis
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-20
<_-Husker-_> Guten Morgen alle zusammen
<_-Husker-_> ich habe aktuell ein kleines Problem
<_-Husker-_> ich habe einen PI mit Raspbian in dem ein UMTS Stick steckt
<_-Husker-_> ich habe ales soweit in der wvdial.con configuriert das ich die Verbindung von Hand aufbauen kann
<_-Husker-_> mi9t sudo wvdial [verbindung] funktioniert das
<_-Husker-_> nur macht er das beim starten nicht automatisch
<_-Husker-_> habe das auch entsprechend in die /etc/network/interface eingewtragen
<_-Husker-_> habt ihr ne idee wo ich den Fehler suchen kann ?
<jokrebel> Was hat das mit Ubuntu Support zu tun?
<_-Husker-_> meine Frage ?
<jokrebel> Ja
<_-Husker-_> weil es Raspbian ist und nicht ubuntu ?
<_-Husker-_> ich habe das gleiche Problem bei kubuntu (Laptop) habs bei beiden versucht, bei beiden lässt sich die verbindung zwar von hand aufbauen aber nicht automatisch
<_-Husker-_> oder geht das edarum das es ein UNTS Stick ist ?
<koegs> _-Husker-_: mit deinem RPI und Raspbian bist du in #raspbian besser aufgehoben
<_-Husker-_> okay ...
<_-Husker-_> aber wie gesagt gleiche Problem mit Kubuntu
<koegs> _-Husker-_: dann pack doch mal die Ausgabe von "lsb_release -a" und "uname -a" in ein Pastebin
<_-Husker-_> astbin ?
<_-Husker-_> Pastbin 
<_-Husker-_> ?
<koegs> _-Husker-_: führe folgendes im Terminal aus und gib uns den Link: "lsb_release -a | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l> !paste
<le_bot> k1l: Error: "paste" is not a valid command.
<k1l> !pastebin
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<_-Husker-_> okay Pi, Laptop, beides ?
<k1l> der pi ist doch kein ubuntu
<_-Husker-_> okay mom..
<_-Husker-_> http://terminbin.com/j2cl
<_-Husker-_> http://terminbin.com/ha04
<_-Husker-_> ttp://termbin.com/j2cl
<_-Husker-_> http://termbin.com/ha04  
<_-Husker-_> http://termbin.com/j2cl
<_-Husker-_> so jetzt haben wir es :-)
<k1l> und was ist jetzt genau das problem?
<_-Husker-_> das er die UMTS Veebindung nicht automatisch beim Starten aufbaut
<_-Husker-_> Manuell klappt ohne Problem 
<_-Husker-_> beim Starten passiert nix
<_-Husker-_> bzw. stimmt nicht WLAN macht er
<k1l> wie machst du die umts verbindung?
<_-Husker-_> mit wvdial
<_-Husker-_> /etc/wvdial.conf
<_-Husker-_> und dann mit /etc/network/interface
<_-Husker-_> möchtest du den inhalt ?
<koegs> wieso nicht über den network manager?
<k1l> warum nicht mit dme network manager?
<_-Husker-_> lol...
<_-Husker-_> naja 
<_-Husker-_> ursprünglich hatte ich das problem am PI
<_-Husker-_> da ich mir nicht sicher war woran es liegt und keinen Bock auf ständiges Connecten per SSH hatte habe ich das gleich auf meinem Notebook versuvht mit gleichen Resultat
<k1l> eigentlich soll der networkmanager seit 2008 mit usb umts dingern umgehen können. hier tut er das auch mit meinem stick ohne probleme
<_-Husker-_> naja wie gesagt
<_-Husker-_> Connect klappt manuelöl
<stevieh> den nm bekommst du halt nich so einfach automatisiert
<_-Husker-_> habe im Network manager auch den hcken gesetzt verbindung automatisch aufbauen
<stevieh> was macht das Ding denn jetzt konkret nicht automatisch über wvdial und network interfaces?
<_-Husker-_> jup
<_-Husker-_> klappt aber beides nicht
<_-Husker-_> also network manager und vwdail
<_-Husker-_> beim PI habe ich allerdings den NM nicht versucht
<k1l> pi interessiert uns hier nicht. das musst du mit den raspbian jungs klären
<_-Husker-_> beim laptop musste ich das mit dem Natwork Manager machen da ich die ganzen werte brauchte und das internet hier sehr viele Verschiedenen und vor allem viele verschienden Falsche Angaben machte :-)
<_-Husker-_> jup verstanden
<_-Husker-_> ich denk das einfachste ist es den wvdial aufruf beim starten über ein script zu starten
<_-Husker-_> ich dachte mir nur das es eigentlich doof ist den OS Standard zu übergehen und sone gehackte schei** zu machen :-)
<deem> _-Husker-_: du kannst dir doch ein init script dafür schreiben. das ist dann os standard ;)
<koegs> laut dokumentation reicht ein entsprechender Eintrag in der /etc/network/interfaces
<k1l> wenn man kram für das device in die interfaces schreibt, dann kümmert sich der network manager nicht mehr um das device
<koegs> jupp, man sollte sich für eine(!) lösung entscheiden
<_-Husker-_> ahh ... okay ... das wuste ich nicht
<_-Husker-_> gut dan schreibe ich mit ein init script
<_-Husker-_> wie trage ich das SH script in die rc.local ein ?
<_-Husker-_> mit ./ oder einfach pfad zum script ?
<k1l> in scripten würde ich immer fullpath nehmen
<_-Husker-_> also /home/user/scripts/connectUMTS.sh ?
<_-Husker-_> oder muss ich das so eintragen
<_-Husker-_> sudo ./home/user/scripts/connectUMTS.sh ?
<stevieh> och menno.Denk doch mal kurz nach und probiers dann aus ;-)
<k1l> sudo geht nicht so. ist auch sinnlos weil die rc.local eh schon als root ausgeführt wird
<deem> wieso denn jetzt rc.local? ich dachte init script? oO
<k1l> !rc.local
<le_bot> Informationen zu rc.local finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rc.local
<koegs> und wieso init-script, wenn es doch über wvdial und interfaces gehen soll :D
<deem> koegs: weil man dann zb definieren kann, dass es erst nach dem login ausgeführt wird
<deem> würde ich zumindest so wollen
<_-Husker-_> hauptsache es geht
<_-Husker-_> und den eintrag bei unbuntuusers hatte ich gelesen
<_-Husker-_> und für den fall das du das meintest: /usr/local/bin/bar.sh     # ein Shellskript
<_-Husker-_> ja das hatte ich gelesen, ja das hatte ich probiert und nei es hat nicht funktioniert
<_-Husker-_> und warum rc.local
<stevieh> kommt ja immer drauf an, ob das für nen user oder für das system gelten soll.
<_-Husker-_> weil es dazu die meisten hinweise gibt wenn du bei google Script + systemstart eingibst
<_-Husker-_> aber scheinbar geht es mit der rc.local nicht
<stevieh> dann schreibt man ein "echo foo >> bar" rein und schaut, ob es vorbeikommt
<deem> gab es in 16.04 nicht ein problem mit der rc.local? die muss vorher aktiviert werden oder so was
<_-Husker-_> ne die rc.local läuft eigentlich
<_-Husker-_> hatte bis gestern da ein Phyton Script drinne das fehlerfrei festartet ist
<stevieh> wie gesagt, logging ist dein freund
<_-Husker-_> wo würde ich die echo ausgabe finden ?=
<_-Husker-_> die logs beim systemstart sind so schn ell weg das kann ich leider nicht lesen
<_-Husker-_> kann es sein das das so wirklich in die init.d eingetragenw erden muss ...
<_-Husker-_> wenn ich das Script mit ./connectUMTS.sh Starte funktioniert es wie es soll
<stevieh> mach dein eigenes log
<stevieh> und schau, ob da evtl. eine race condition ist, weil etwas noch nicht hochgefahren ist.
<_-Husker-_> okay .. sorry aber ich weiss leider nicht wie ich das mit dem eigenen Log mache ?
<_-Husker-_> so fit bin ich leider noch nicht in linux
<stevieh> echo foo >> /var/log/bar
<_-Husker-_> aso ok
<_-Husker-_> neustart läuft ...
<_-Husker-_> also das foo kommt in die Datei
<_-Husker-_>                                             
<_-Husker-_> foo
<_-Husker-_> y
<_-Husker-_>  GNU nano 2.2.6                        File: bar                                                      
<_-Husker-_> foo
<_-Husker-_> so jetzt
<stevieh> _-Husker-_: benimm dich mal ein wenig
<_-Husker-_> wenn ihr mir sagt was ich falsch gemacht habe lasse ich das sehr gerne
<stevieh> _-Husker-_: bipaste mal die rc.local 
<koegs> _-Husker-_: nicht jeden mehrzeiligen mist einfach hier in den Channel schmeissen
<_-Husker-_> habs in zwischen hinbekommen
<_-Husker-_> habe ein sleep 10 davorgesetzt und ans ende der zeile ein & zeichen gesetzt
<_-Husker-_> jetzt schnurrt er wie ne Katze
<_-Husker-_> also der Stick
<stevieh> na wunderbar
<_-Husker-_> @koegs ich habe mir bevor ich mir den IRC Clienten installiert habe im netzt gesaut welche allgemeinen Regeln es für den IRC gibt und nirgend stand du darfst keine mehrzeiligen Sachen Psoten, es stand aber immer wieder Sei Höfflich Sei Freundlich behandel die anderen mit Rispekt usw, ... so ohne angabe eines Grundes aus einem channel geworfen zu werden verstößt denke ich mal gegen alles davon ... wenn
<_-Husker-_> ich etwas Falsch mache dan Sag es mir, dan hört es auf, aber so ist das mehr als Kontraproduktive
<k1l> !channelrules
<le_bot> k1l: Error: "channelrules" is not a valid command.
<_-Husker-_> wo kann ich mir die ansehen ?=
<koegs> _-Husker-_: 1. Lies die im Topic verlinkten Channelregeln, zweitens erfolgt der Kick nicht aus Boshaftigkeit, sondern um zu verhindern das der Channel geflutet wird
<k1l> !channelregeln
<le_bot> Die Channelregeln findet man unter: http://tinyurl.com/Kanalregeln
<_-Husker-_> ja gut dan sag das doch ,,, einfreundliches BItte mach das nicht mehr ist doch 100x besser als ein Triff in den A****
<_-Husker-_> und jetzt ist auch jut :-)
<koegs> ne, ein bitte bringt nix, wenn du evtl. 100 Zeilen in den Channel kippst
<koegs> also sicherheitshalber der Kick um zu verhindern das evtl. noch mehr in den Channel kopiert wird
<k1l> _-Husker-_: und im übrigen sagt die chanserv das auch explezit in der welcome message wenn du diesen kanal betrittst
<k1l> _-Husker-_: also jetzt hier uns anmachen ist wirklich der falsche weg
<_-Husker-_> es war nicht mein Ziel irgendjemand auf den Schlips zu treten
<_-Husker-_> ich war mir meines Verstoßes nur einfach nicht bewust
<_-Husker-_> ich wollte nur anmerken das man mit mir reden kann, weist man mich auf ein Fehlverhalten hin, wird es abgestellt, ein Kick ohne angabe eines grundes sorgt nicht dafür das ich es lasse, weil ich nach wie vor den Fehler nicht kenne. Aer ich möchte das jetzt hier wirklich nicht weiter ausdiskutieren, es kommt nicht mehr vor 
<koegs> 113852    koegs | _-Husker-_: nicht jeden mehrzeiligen mist einfach hier in den Channel schmeissen 
<koegs> da habe ich dir den Grund genannt
<_-Husker-_> ja habs ja jetzt verstanden !
<stevieh> gut
<jokrebel> _-Husker-_: Der tritt in den Arsch kam doch nur, weil nicht klar war wie viele Zeilen da noch folgen würden
<_-Husker-_> ja alles gut 
<NTQ> Gibt es noch eine elegantere Möglichkeit sich grafisch über Netzwerk auf einen anderen Rechner einzuloggen, sodass ich im Login-Screen starte und mich als beliebigen User einloggen kann? Bisher nutze ich x11vnc nach dem Login.
<stevieh> so richtig mit einloggen würde ich sagen, ist das der beste weg. 
<stevieh> klar, es gibt noch remote x, d.h. einzelne applikationen/fenster...
<nagetier> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/X2Go/ wäre eine weitere
<koegs> oder xrdp, find ich auch ok
<koegs> und auch relativ performant über langsame verbindungen
<k1l> lightdm unterstützt auch direkt remote login
<NTQ> okay, danke.
<NTQ> stevieh: x11vnc starte ich eben erst nach dem Login, wenn ich direkt an der entfernten Maschine sitze. Du meinst also, dass man das schon vor dem Login starten lassen kann?
<stevieh> ich dachte, das ginge mit vnc?
<NTQ> Falls es geht, weiß ich noch nicht wie. Aber dann muss ich wohl einfacher besser suchen oder lesen. :D
<sdx23> NTQ: das geht definitiv.
<koegs> NTQ: x11vnc from start hatte ich auch immer, aber mit xrdp ist das bequemer :)
<koegs> und schneller
<NTQ> Ja, hab grad xrdp installiert, aber da ich eine VM auch über 3389 laufen lasse, muss ich die vorher noch umstellen.
<NTQ> Tja, läuft noch nicht so richtig. Hab jetzt nur einen schwarz-weiß-gerasterten Bildschirm. hm
<NTQ> Läuft die remote-Session weiter, wenn ich mich auslogge? Weil ich will da später ein Programm starten und mich wieder ausloggen, damit das weiter läuft. Und zwischendurch will ich wieder gucken, ob es läuft.
<koegs> ich glaub mit der xrdp version in 16.04 ging das
<NTQ> Da läuft noch 15.10. Muss mal upgraden, wenn keiner mehr arbeitet. Wahrscheinlich muss ich dann zum Wochenende ausrücken ;)
<k1l> 15.10 ist eh kacke. das ist seit einiger zeit tot. wenn ihr keinen bock auf upgrades habt dann bleibt einfach bei den LTS versionen
<NTQ> Das ist nur ein interner Fileserver. Den werde ich noch frühzeitig upgraden.
<k1l> trotzdem nimm dafür LTS
<stevieh> für nen Fileserver ist LTS schon die bessere wahl
<NTQ> ja, ich weiß. Aber 14.04 hat sich für mich auch nicht mehr gelohnt, ich wollte dann lieber schnell 15.10 drauf hauen und dann auf 16.04 gehen.
<k1l> diese kack ausreden sind der grund warum es soviel botnetze und spamschleudern gibt. "jaja, mach ich noch, ist aber eh nur intern." das kotzt einfach an wieviel volldeppen als admins da so einen scheiß fabrizieren.
<stevieh> wieso "nicht mehr gelohnt"?
<stevieh> k1l: ey, mal halblang
<NTQ> Als ich hier angefangen habe, gab es ein uralt-Suse, das irgendwann tatsächlich Spam geschleudert hat und versucht hat andere Server zu infizieren. Aber ich hab die zwei Typen, die es kontrolliert haben, abgewehrt und in ihrem eigenen IRC-Chat gefunden. Sag mir nicht, dass ich scheiße fabriziere, Volldepp.
<NTQ> Seitdem hab ich hier alles umgekrempelt und es läuft sauber
<LetoThe2nd> ruhe bewahren, beide bitte.
<NTQ> Ich hatte wegen schlechter Erfahrungen keinen Lust von 14.04 auf 16.04 zu upgraden. Da mache ich lieber einen kleinen Sprung.
<NTQ> Kann man stat diesem komischen X-Cursor auch einen normalen Mauszeiger in der RDP-Session einstellen? Das ist ja irre :D
<NTQ> Okay, ganz dahinter bin ich noch nicht gestiegen. Ich logge mich da in eine neue Session ein, soweit so gut. Aber ich hätte gerne, dass die jetzt weiterhin bestehen bleibt, wenn ich den RDP-Client beende.
<koegs> logst du dich aus oder meldest du dich ab?
<NTQ> Ich schließe einfach die RDP-Session mit dem X. Also ich logge mich nicht explizit ab. Und ich hab auch gerade gemerkt, dass mittlerweile drei Xvnc-Prozesse auf verschiedenen Ports laufen. Ups
<NTQ> okay, hab's doch selbst rausgefunden
<Anticom> Tag. Kann ich avahi-browse oder irgendeinem anderen tool sagen, dass es nur über ein bestimmtes interface nachschauen soll, was es so neues gibt?
<jokrebel> NTQ: Halt Dich bitte mit Deinen Kraftausdrücken zurück
<koegs> NTQ: was war die lösung?
<NTQ> In der xrdp.ini einzustellen, dass ich beim Login nach dem Port gefragt werde, zu dem ich verbunden werden will. Damit kann ich vorherigen Session zurück kehren.
<NTQ> Statt port=-1 kommt da einfach port=ask-1 hin.
<koegs> ah, ok, hatte das damals nicht mehr weiter verfolgt, danke
<NTQ> koegs: http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=5305
<NTQ> jokrebel: k1l hat mich etwas provoziert. kommt nicht wieder vor.
<koegs> NTQ: in 16.04 scheint es per default schon mit -1 zu funktionieren
<NTQ> auch praktisch
<NTQ> Am Ende des Artikels steht auch, dass man mit Fedora auch andere Environments nutzen konnte. Vielleicht ist das ja auch in 16.04 jetzt anders.
<markus73> hallo und gruss in die runde, ich habe folgendes problem mit meinem ubuntu mate 16 : caja wechselt ab und an in eine art "eckige" darstellung..schaut aus wie windows 98...und lässt sich nur mit einem reset "caja -q" beheben. hat jemand eine idee woran das liegt ?
<koegs> markus73: anstatt alle paar tage hier zu fragen, würde ich ggf. einen Bugreport aufmachen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/caja
<markus73> sorry soweit bin ich leider noch nicht, deshalb bitte ich hier um hilfe
<koegs> markus73: auch dafür gibt es eine Hilfe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Fehler_melden/
<markus73> wann sollte man einen bug melden ? wenn der fehler reproduzierbar ist....und genau das ist er leider nicht
<koegs> während der fehler passiert
<jokrebel> markus73: Wenn ein Fehler immer wieder auftritt sollte man den schon melden auch wenn er für einen selbst nicht reproduzierbar ist. Aber halt trotzdem möglichst genaue angaben in den Bugreport reinschreiben. vielleicht "hängen sich ja schon bald andere Betroffen mit ran" und je mehr es betrifft, desto höher die Chance auf einen baldigen Fix. Wenn Du hier bereits erfolglos mehrfach anscheinend nach nem
<jokrebel> Workaround geforscht hast, wär das der richtige Weg.
<markus73> ok, werd ich versuchen...danke euch erstmal
<Anticom> Kann ich avahi-browse oder irgendeinem anderen tool sagen, dass es nur über ein bestimmtes interface nachschauen soll, was es so neues gibt?
<NTQ> Wieso wollen ethstatus und iptraf nicht mit dem Interface enp4s0 zusammenarbeiten? Die hören nur auf lo und was anderes kann ich nicht auswählen.
<tempsec> GUten Tag
<tempsec> Kann mir jemand bzgl der Auflösung helfen?
<tempsec> ..?
<tempsec> Folgendes Problem ; Habe Ubuntu auf dem Surface Pro4 installiert, beim Login fenster ist die Auflösung/Darstellung super. Nach dem einloggen wird dies zum schlechteren geändert. Weiss jmd wieso?
<jokrebel> was ist da für Grafikkarte am Start?
<jokrebel> In den Systemeinstellungen hast Du ja vermutlich bei Darstellung schon geschaut ob "mehr geht"
<koegs> er ist schon weg
<koegs> du solltest dein smartfilter timeout höher stellen :)
<jokrebel> scheint so - danke. Kennst Du den Schalter zufällig auswendig?
<koegs> jokrebel: ich mach sowas immer per iset
<koegs> ./set irc.look.smart_filter_delay
<jokrebel> ich auch. Hab es nun mal auf 10 Minuten verdoppelt. Hoffe das reicht um das ungeduldige Klientel zu erkennen ;-)
<anfaenger> Hallo :)
<k1l> hi
<anfaenger_> ups verbindung abgebrochen
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-21
<kante> moin
<kante> ich möchte eine live-dvd booten, kann ich in den bootoptionen grafik-optionen wie AccelMethod angeben?
<_-Husker-_> Gute Morgen
<dadrc> Folgender Quatsch: Umgezogen, Rechner aufgebaut, Xubuntu 14.04 mit HWE Xenial bootet nicht mehr. Friert beim Booten ein, irgendwann 
<dadrc> Peripherie an/ab macht keinen Unterschied
<dadrc> Windows auf dem gleichen Rechner bootet problemlos
<dadrc> Memcheck läuft gerade, sieht aber auch gut aus
<dadrc> Und der Kicker: Live-CD macht genau das Gleiche
<Balu> Möglicherweise haben sich beim Umzug irgendwelche Komponenten auf dem Motherboard gelockert. Check doch einfach mal alle Teile durch.
<Balu> Dass Windows läuft heißt noch gar nichts
<dadrc> Naja, garnichts nicht, aber stimmt schon
<dadrc> Sobald memtest komplett durch ist, nehm ich die Kiste nochmal auseinander
<dadrc> Balu, kein schlechter Tipp: Anscheinend ist meine TV-Karte verreckt, ohne die gehs
<dadrc> Danke =)
<Balu> Gerne :)
<stevieh> und die wird bei Linux halt mit dem Kernel initialisiert...
<dadrc> Nicht nur das, anscheinend kommt der Kernel nicht damit klar, wenn die Karte komische Dinge™ tut
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Hab ein problem mit meiner Maschine: Alle interfaces sehen soweit gut aus aber ich komm nicht aus unserem lokalen netz raus
<Anticom> kann zwar lokal rumpingen aber heise.de oder so fliegt auf die nase
<stevieh> kannst die 8.8.8.8 pingen?
<stevieh> ist das gateway richtig eingetragen?
<Anticom> stevieh: nop
<Anticom> naja die kiste hat die ganze zeit funktioniert und ich hab nix dran rumgefummelt
<stevieh> netstat -nr und schauen.
<stevieh> "ich hab nix dran gemacht"[tm]
<Anticom> Hatte lediglich die Namen der Verbindungen umbennant
<dadrc> Und: Funktioniert das Internet auf einem anderen Gerät im gleichen Netzwerk?
<Anticom> Also im Networkmanager
<Anticom> sowas kann mir aber doch nicht mein Netzwerk zerballern (..oder doch?)
<stevieh> netstat -nr und schauen
<Anticom> dadrc: ja, alle anderen haben keine probleme
<stevieh> doch, wenn man eine verbindung "Adolf" nennt, weigert sich der NM aus moralischen Gründen.
<koegs> jetzt guck doch mal ordentlich mit "ip a s" und "ip r s"
<koegs> fakten auf den tisch
<stevieh> :-)
<Anticom> koegs: gibt ne default route für das interface um das es geht, aber ich kann das GW nicht anpingen
<Anticom> eventuell antwortet das GW auch nur nicht auf pings
<stevieh> netstat -nr
<koegs> stevieh: nimm doch mal was aktuelles, wie z.B. "ip r s" :P
<stevieh> nix da. so modernem Zeugs trau ich nicht ;-)
<Anticom> stevieh: was sollte ich da sehen?
<Anticom> Die einzig interessante Zeile ist eigentlich nur "192.168.1.0    0.0.0.0    255.255.255.0    U    0    0    0"
<koegs> das ist das lokale netz
<Anticom> Gibt noch ne andere von 0.0.0.0 zum GW aber mit ner "Genmask" (Ist das die Subnetzmaske?) von 0.0.0.0
<stevieh> und das ist auf dem richtigen IF und das gw ist welches?
<Anticom> Ist ein firmennetz, hab keine ahnung wie die was aufgesetzt haben
<koegs> deswegen "ip r s", das liest sich einfacher, stevieh :P
<stevieh> wie ist die IP des gateway?
<Anticom> stevieh: und ja hab drauf geachtet, dass es um's richtige IF geht :)
<Anticom> 192.168.1.250
<Anticom> Aber das antwortet wohl nicht auf pings
<stevieh> haste dir aus versehen die gleiche IP gegeben, wie ne andere Maschine? :-)
<stevieh> macht man auch gerne
<Anticom> DHCP
<Anticom> Sollte also nicht passiert sein denke ich
<Anticom> hatte meinen Rechner gestern das letzte mal an. Wenn dann hat sich jemand anderes die gemoppst
<stevieh> dann schmeiss die verbindung doch nochmal raus und mach ne generische, dann hast du das mit den verbindungsnamen auch weg
<stevieh> alles schon gehabt.
<Anticom> stevieh: definiere "generisch"
<stevieh> die, die immer da ist bei kabelverbindungen
<Anticom> Hm umbenennen der Verbindung ist irgendwie doch böse
<Anticom> Warum auch immer es deswegen geknallt hat
<deem> dann muss aber bei dir noch mehr kaputt sein. meine vberbindung heißt auch anders und funktioniert wunderbar
<Anticom> hm interessant... es lag wohl eher daran, dass ich das kabel vom zweiten interface gezogen hab
<Anticom> Wenn ich ein zweites interface habe, was in einem anderen netz liegen soll. Was trage ich dann da als GW ein?
<Anticom> Hatte als GW die adresse vom interface selbst angegeben (192.168.9.1 in beiden fällen)
<koegs> am besten nix
<Anticom> koegs: was passiert in dem fall?
<koegs> zwei "default" gateway ohne weitere einstellungen bringt eh nur probleme
<koegs> Anticom: es setzt kein defaul gateway, lass das Feld halt leer
<Anticom> Jap, jetzt läufts
<Anticom> So, dann schick ich die Kiste wieder zurück in ihren Winterschlaf
<Anticom> danke schonmal, bis gleich
<stevieh> das zweite Interface hat er uns verheimlicht
<Anticom> stevieh: ist firmengeheimnis 8)
<stevieh> darauf beruf ich mich dann auch bei den nächsten Anfragen hier ;-)
<Anticom> Weiß zufällig jemand, ob ich für zwei USB Keyboards unterschiedliche Tastaturlayouts fahren kann?
<stevieh> netstat -nr hat dann aber mindestens zwei default gw gezeigt.
<Anticom> stevieh: ja, das war mein fehler
<Anticom> Dachte wenn ich für das GW die adresse vom IF eintrage, dass es dann iwie über's lo ins andere netz schaut oder so
<Anticom> keine Ahnung, was ich mir dabei gedacht hatte
<Anticom> Netzwerken war noch nie so meins...
<jokrebel> i-tunes kriegt man unter Ubuntu problemlos zum laufen, hörte ich?
<Anticom> mit Wine vllt? :D:D:D
<Anticom> jokrebel: https://www.lidux.de/anleitungen/34-itunes-installieren-ubuntu-linux-1404
<k1l_> jokrebel: eher geht so.
<Anticom> k1l_: konnte der tomahawk nicht mit den iOS geräten quatschen?
<Anticom> hab das selber nie ausprobiert aber iirc hatte jemand mal gemeint, da gäbs was
<k1l_> das problem ist apple ändert ständig kram, damit das eben alles nicht so richtig funktioniert
<Anticom> Frag mich eh, wer gerne angebissene äpfel mag
<Anticom> k1l_: naja, man kann sich ja einfach android auf sein apfel-gerät schmeißen ;) http://ios.wonderhowto.com/how-to/exclusive-dual-boot-android-your-iphone-ios-7-0161123/
<leszek> wie installiert ubiquity die sprachpakete für z.B. Libreoffice ? language-pack-de selbst schlägt ja das libreoffice-l10n-de paket nicht vor. Oder gibt es ein anderes Metapaket dass die Sprachpakete installiert ?
<leszek> oder ist das irgendwie hardgecodet irgenwo wie die pakete heißen müssen für die verschiedenen sprachen ?
<leszek> *irgendwo
<vieleFragen> Ich möchte Lubuntu benutzen aber ich kann die Fenster nicht automatisch Über die ganze Fläche halbieren wenn ich das Fenster an den Seitenrand schieben. Woran liegt das?
<vieleFragen> doof ausgedrückt aber weiss jemand was ich meine?
<koegs> hat Lubuntu solch eine Funktion überhaupt?
<vieleFragen> scheint nicht so wenn wir vom selben reden aber so tief bin ich nicth in der Materie
<koegs> soweit ich weiß hat Lubuntu/LXDE selber solch eine Funktion nicht
<vieleFragen> Dann installiere ich das wa sich brauche dazu
<nagetier> jo, sieht nicht so, ist aber wohl ähnlich konfigurierbar - http://askubuntu.com/questions/516303/tiling-windows-horizontally-and-vertically-under-lubuntu-lxde-openbox
<Anticom> würde gerne zwei keyboards auf unterschiedliche layouts mappen. Hab dazu folgenden SO thread gefunden: http://askubuntu.com/a/337364/382883
<Anticom> leider sagt mir die ausgabe von xinput nix
<Anticom> Also beide Keyboards von mir haben jeweils zwei einträge
<Anticom> und warum setzt der ein layout für das "Virtual core keyboard"
<nagetier> vieleFragen: Du kannst auch den Windowmanager openbox austauschen
<edik> Hi. Kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass "sudo" in Standard-Ubuntu-Installationen sicherheitstechnisch keinerlei Vorteile bietet? Im Prinzip geht's darum, dass ein "gehackter" nicht-root-User jederzeit zB. via eines "alias"-Befehls in der ".bashrc" eine Art Pishing-Angriff auf die "sudo"-Passworteingabe fahren kann.
<k1l_> falsch
<edik> Warum? Mit "gehackten" nicht-root-User meine ich nicht, dass der Angreifer bereits über das Passwort dieses Users verfügt, sondern dass er beliebigen Code über diesen User ausführen kann.
<k1l_> wenn das system "gehackt" ist, dann ist egal ob du sudo oder nicht sudo oder user oder root hast. dann ist das system für die tonne.
<edik> Ich rede ja nicht vom gesamten System, sondern nur vom normalen User, der erst "sudo" ausführen muss, um root-Rechte zu erlangen
<k1l_> edik: du redest von einem infiltriertem system.
<k1l_> wenn ich beliebigen code ausführen kann, dann spare ich mir da mühsam das PW auszulesen und mache direkt den kram den ich machen will.
<edik> Was ist, wenn ich als Angreifer aber beispielsweise eine Backdoor installieren will, die mehr kann, als der normale nicht-root-User?
<edik> Oder wenn ich auch auf die anderen Users des Gesamtsystems zugreifen will? Dafür bräuchte ich im Allgemeinen auch Root-Rechte, wenn mir sonst kein anderer Weg einfällt
<edik> Falls das womöglich der falsche Chan ist, weiß jemand, wo ich so eine Frage am besten stellen sollte? In ##security habe ich die Frage heute auch bereits gestellt, wo die darauf folgende Diskussion auch irgendwann im Sande verlaufen ist.
<bekks> edik: ist deine Vorraussetzung, dass der User per sudo zu root werden kann?
<edik> Jop, oder per "su".
<bekks> Wenn der User per sudo zu root werden kann, ist der Angreifer im Besitz des root Accounts.
<bekks> Funnktioniert su (nicht sudo) als User, um per su - zu root zu werden, ist ein root Passwort gesetzt.
<bekks> Letzeres ist definitiv keine Standardkonfiguration unter Ubuntu.
<edik> Nein, aber dass der "normale" User per sudo zum root wird, ist ja schon eine Standardkonfiguration, wenn ich mich nicht irre
<edik> Darum macht es sicherheitstechnisch ja eigentlich fast keinen Unterschied, ob man als root oder als normaler User mit dem ganzen Desktop-Kram unterwegs ist, oder nicht?
<bekks> Richtig. Und damit ist der Angreifer im Besitz des root Accounts und das System ist vollständig kompromittiert.
<bekks> Es macht einen gewaltigen Unterschied.
<bekks> Denn ohne weiteres gelangt ein Angreifer nicht in den Besitz des User-Passworts.
<k1l_> nur der erste user ist auch sudo user. ein normaler angelegter user ist nicht automatisch auch sudo user.
<edik> bekks: Es sei denn, er manipuliert beispielsweise die ".bashrc", setzt einen "alias sudo='~/.geheim/pishing-sudo' und erstellt mit "pishing-sudo", dass nur so tut, als wäre es sudo
<edik> k1l_: Ok, aber es gibt ja dennoch noch genug Gründe, um einen solchen Angreifer davon abzuhalten, root zu werden
<stevieh> wenn ich das pw eines users habe, der root werden kann ist der kuchen gegessen
<k1l_> edik: ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob die pw abfrage nicht anders geschaltet wird als wie du dir das vorstellst.
<bekks> Wird sie.
<bekks> Dein Angreifer müsste schon den Login nachbauen.
<k1l_> edik: kannst ja mal einen testcase bauen. aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass du das nicht so einfach als user abfangen kannst.
<edik> Weiß ich jetzt auch nicht, aber notfalls kann "pishing-sudo" auch einfach "Falsches PW, bitte neu eintippen" ausgeben und daraufhin das echte sudo starten
<k1l_> mit root-rechten würde sowas wohl gehen, aber dann kannste auch direkt den kram ändern
<edik> Ja ich muss zugeben, dass ich das selbst noch nicht getestet habe. Allerdings habe ich die Idee von einem Blog-Artikel und auf ##security hat auch keiner bezweifelt, dass das möglich ist. Der Artikel: http://dmitry.khlebnikov.net/2015/07/should-we-use-sudo-for-day-to-day.html
<edik> Aber ich probiere es mal kurz aus, sollte eigentlich schnell gehen
<bekks> Mir ist diese Problematik in Zusammenhang mit "Desktop als root laufen lassen" schleierhaft.
<edik> bekks: Damit wollte ich nur verdeutlichen, dass dieser sudo-Mechanismus auf mich gerade wie ein Sicherheitskatastrophe wirkt :D Denn sollte dieser Angriff möglich sein, gibt es *sozusagen* keinen Unterschied zwischen root und "wheel"-User.
<edik> *gerade wie eine
<bekks> Doch gibt es.
<bekks> Du hast per Angriff auf den Desktop nicht das Passwort.
<bekks> Du verwechselst da einige Dinge ;)
<edik> Wenn ich das User-Passwort via "pishing-sudo" abfange, habe ich doch das PW
<bekks> Dazu musst du aber erstmal den User angreifen, erfolgreich.
<edik> Wenn man den ganzen Tag als Root unterwegs ist, muss man auch erst einmal erfolgreich angegriffen werden. Empfohlen wird das trotzdem nicht :D
<bekks> Was es kein bisschen sinnvoller macht, aus Faulheit bzgl. sudo den ganzen Tag als root unterwegs zu sein.
<edik> Das will ich ja auch nicht. Ich meine nur, dass es keinen Unterschied macht, unter der Annahme, dass dieses sudo-Pishing möglich ist.
<bekks> Dann sei als non-sudo User im Netz, und gut ist.
<edik> Mir geht's nicht nur um mich. Ich will erstens wissen, ob sudo wirklich so sinnlos ist. Und falls es das ist, will ich zweitens wissen, warum fast nirgends, über diese "Sinnlosigkeit" von sudo aufgeklärt wird.
<edik> Worst case wäre, dass man alle Dokumentationen und Tutorials entsprechend anpassen müsste
<edik> Und ich hab eben einen kleinen Test case gemacht. Es ist problemlos möglich eine Art "fake-sudo" via "alias" zwischenzuschalten, das zumindest die erste PW-Eingabe ablehnt und daraufhin das echte sudo startet
<bekks> Und jetzt?
<edik> Habe ich scheinbar bewiesen, dass es unter Standard-Ubuntu-Desktops aus Security-Sicht praktisch keinen Unterschied macht, ob man als root oder als nicht-root unterwegs ist
<edik> Sofern mal sudo nutzt, jedenfalls
<bekks> Dann erklär mal, wie du als Angreifer an eine Usershell kommst.
<bekks> Das ist die Vorraussetzung für deinen Angriffsvektor.
<bekks> Und vor allem, wie du einem eingeloggten User einen neuen Alias unterjubelst, wenn bereits eine Loginshell gestartet wurde.
<edik> Zur zweiten Frage: notfalls wartet der Angreifer bis zum nächsten Reboot
<edik> Und zur ersten Frage: warum ist das wichtig? Wenn der User als root unterwegs ist, muss der Angreifer auch erst einmal an eine Shell kommen.
<koegs> Und der wichtige Unterschied ist es ob man alles(!) Als root startet oder eben nur bei Bedarf per sudo
<k1l> edik: wenn ich dazu komme, auf dem system sachen zu ändern, dann ist schon sehr viel kaputt.
<bekks> Denk mal nach warum erst die erste Frage beantwortet sein muss, bevor du zur zweiten kommst.
<bekks> Ist root kompromittiert, und remote code execution möglich, brauche ich keine Shell mehr.
<bekks> Daher: erstmal die erste Frage beantworten.
<edik> bekks: Um sie dir direkt zu beantworten: über exploits
<bekks> Werd doch mal genauer.
<edik> Es werden laufend neue Sicherheitslücken publik. Soll ich sie dir jetzt alle nennen? :D
<bekks> Ja, fang mal an, mit zero day exploits zur remote user shell.
<bekks> Du hast zehn Minuten.
<edik> Du brauchst keine Remote User Shell. Ein kleines Schadskript reicht völlig aus
<edik> koegs: Das macht keinen Unterschied, wenn der Angreifer warten kann
<edik> k1l: Was meinst du mit "auf dem System"? Ich finde nicht, dass Änderungen an Dateien im Home-Verzeichnis eines nicht-root-Users das Gesamtsystem gefährden dürfen
<edik> Bzw., das dürfen sie natürlich. Vielleicht sind sich die Maintainer dieser Lücke auch bewusst. Nur sollte man das Problem auch entsprechend anmerken und ggf. Alternativen vorschlagen
<bekks> Und das hast du bereits getan?
<tomreyn> sei doch mal nett, bekks :)
<bekks> Och man. Ich habs doch versucht :D
<bekks> Aber jetzt weiß ich dass du Deutsch sprichst ;)
<tomreyn> es ist prima sowas abzuklopfen, aber gönn doch leuten mal ihren erfolgsmoment 
<tomreyn> ja, ich war auch grade ganz baff :)
<bekks> :D :D: :D
<tomreyn> ich mein das ganz ernst. sowas ist wichtig, weil man sonst demotiviert wird.
<tomreyn> und ich find es super wenn es mehr und mehr leute gibt die den diungen auf den grund gehen.
<tomreyn> genau wie du.
<tomreyn> (aber ja, die unterstützung bei der einordnung von (ggf. vermeintlichen) findings ist auch sehr wichtig, wahrscheinlich sogar wichtiger)
<bekks> Ich habs wirklich nicht böse gemeint, vielleicht kam das so rüber. Ich werde netter sein, in Zukunft - auch bei kritischen Nachfragen :)
<tomreyn> 'böse' war's ja auch nicht, und die tendenz dazu die 'gegenrede' zu ernst zu nehmen hab ich auch. mir fiel nur grade auf dass jemand anderes es genauso zu ernst nimmt wie ich manchmal. :)
 * tomreyn zurück ins grundrauschen
<bekks> ACK SYN :)
<edik> ö.ö Da hat man kurz einen Inet-Ausfall
<edik> Kann mir jemand sagen, was meine letzte Nachricht war? Und, falls es von euch anschließende Nachrichten gab, kann die mir wer schicken? xD
<bekks> 0921 235303 < edik> Bzw., das dürfen sie natürlich. Vielleicht sind sich die Maintainer dieser Lücke auch bewusst. Nur sollte man das Problem auch entsprechend anmerken und ggf. Alternativen vorschlagen
<bekks> 0921 235409 < bekks> Und das hast du bereits getan?
<edik> Jop, die habe ich noch mitbekommen. Von mir kam da noch: (23:57:31) edik: Ich dachte, dass ich den Maintainern der offiziellen Doku's lieber keine Mails schreibe, bevor ich das Problem von anderen bestätigt bekommen habe. Oder irgendwelche Infos von offizieller Seite kriege. Das Problem erschien mir so offensichtlich, dass ich es für unwahrscheinlich hielt, Recht zu haben.
<bekks> Dann mach deganu das, schreib den Maintainern. Wenn das theoretische Problem bekannt ist, werden sie dir das sicher sagen. Wie man damit um geht, werden sie dir sicher auch sagen.
<bekks> Every feedback is a good feedback.
<bekks> Man muss ja nicht gleich einen Patch einreichen, nur weil man Dinge hinterfragt.
<bekks> *mach genau das
<edik> Hm nagut. Dann danke für die Infos
<edik> dann mach ich das auch, denke ich
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-22
<pLaTo0n> moin
<_-Husker-_> Guren Morgen
<DeannaT2> guten morgen _-Husker-_ 
<frederikkunze>  Hallo, ich habe eben versucht Snappy auf einem Raspberry Pi 3 zu installieren und dort kam ich beim booten nicht über den GPU-Check vom raspi hinaus. Ich habe an diversen Stellen schon gelesen dass das wohl seit Monaten schon ein Problem ist gibt es dazu eine Lösung? 
<k1l_> frederikkunze: ich würde mal auf english in #ubuntu-arm nachfragen wie es mit dem rpi3 aussieht
<frederikkunze> k1l_: Ok mach ich danke dir. :)
<k1l_> frederikkunze: nach einer kleinen suche fragt man explizit zum snappy auf dem rpi3 wohl in #snappy
<basti> ich füge zfs mit add-apt-repository ppa:zfs-native/stable hinzu, dieses wird jedoch beim update nicht geladen. wo kann ich nach fehlern suchen?
<stevieh> was sagt apt-get update denn?
<basti> gar nichts. liest die quelle nicht ein
<stevieh> zeig mal im pastebin
<basti> bin dabei
<k1l_> welches ubuntu hast du genau?
<basti> sehe beim paste, dass er die scheinbar doch liest. OK   http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid/main Translation-en  aber das zfs paket wird nicht gefunden
<k1l_> basti: das vivid kloppste am besten sofort i die tonne. das ist tot
<stevieh> schlichtweg
<k1l_> und das PPA hat keine pakete für 16.04
<basti> in 16.04 ist das mit an bord, oder?
<basti> mal abgesehen davon, dass das von mir verwendete ubuntu alt ist, warum funktioniert das nicht mit dem paket?
<basti> gefunden werden sollte das ja trotzdem
<stevieh> ne, vielleicht wurde das ppa einfach leergemacht. So würde ich das mit einem alten ppa machen
<platoon23> welche desktop-umgebung würdet ihr für ein produktivsystem im web dev bereich empfehlen? 
<platoon23> kann man mit unity produktiv arbeiten?
<stevieh> absolut, aber das kannst du am ehesten im offtopic diskutieren ;-)
<stevieh> ausser dass da auch noch Windows Deppen mitreden.
<platoon23> überlege halt grad ob ubuntu oder mint
<platoon23> *duck*
<platoon23> kenne unity nur aus den anfangszeiten, da wars leider ziemlich schrecklich
<stevieh> probier es aus.
<basti> stevieh, ich glaube, dass es das nur für ältere gibt. https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/ubuntu/stable  oder vertue ich mich?
<basti> precise und trusty
<stevieh> keine Lust nazuschauen. Und das sind eben beides stable distris
<k1l_> platoon23: einige große firmen setzen ubuntu mit unity ein. also das "damit kann doch keiner arbeiten" ist wohl eher blödsinn. und für mint bruacht man nicht. ubuntu liefert sowohl mate als auch cinnamon wenn du eines der desktops willst
<platoon23> ok
<Anticom> Tag zusammen. Wenn ich gedit in den vollbildmodus (per F11) schalte hab ich auf einmal links so nen riesen bereich der leer ist. Dachte erst das wäre die seitenleiste, ist es aber nicht. Weiß jemand wie ich auch im vollbildmosu die volle breite ausnutzen kann?
<NTQ> Kann man es so Befehlen wie xargs beibringen auch mit Aliasen zurecht zukommen, die man in .bash_aliases angelegt hat?
<stevieh> Anticom: ich hab den bereich nicht
<tilt> NTQ: leider nein, aliases gehen nur im interaktiven modus der shell
<tilt> NTQ: man kann natürlich was basteln, so dass xargs selber wieder eine komplette bash ausführt, die dann im interaktiven modus betrieben wird, aber das ist sehr performance-heavy
<NTQ> tilt: Okay, das lohnt nicht. Mit einer for-Schleife in bash hat es in dem Fall auch gut geklappt. Ich ertappe mich aber auch oft dabei einfach "ll" zu benutzen hinter einem -exec in find oder sowas xD
<tilt> NTQ: ich persönlich schreibe gar keine aliase mehr, weil ich sie in skripten nicht zuverlässig verwenden kann
<tilt> lieber functions
<NTQ> Ich hab mittlerweile ein paar angesammelt, die ich immer wieder brauche und die bräuchte ich auch nicht in Skripten
<tilt> na dann .. :)
<tilt> xargs will jedenfalls selbst erstmal das kommando direkt ausführen, und nimmt dabei an, es sei eine ausführbare datei 
<tilt> egal ob function oder alias, das gilt für beide nicht
<vieleFragen> Hallo, kurze Frage -> bei Ubuntu 16.04.1 Mate die Software Boutique lädt jetzt bei mir die Software von 16.10(steht links unten in der Ecke) aber passt das denn überhaupt? ich möchte bei LTS bleiben
<vieleFragen> https://www.bitblokes.de/2016/05/ubuntu-mate-welcome-und-sotware-boutique-fuer-16-10-auf-16-04-zurueckportiert/
<vieleFragen> Verstehe ich das richtig das es zwar die Software von 16.10 ist aber zurück portiert?
<vieleFragen> was heisst das?
<blablub> nabend. ich möchte zwei getrennte netzwerke - einmal lan und einmal wlan mit den selben pcs nutzen. genauer: rechner a per wlan im internet und per lan mit rechner b (über einen switch). rechner b ebenfalls per wlan im internet und über lan mit rechner a über besagten switch. beide rechner haben jeweils ein usb-dongle fürs wlan und eine netzwerkkarte für das lan. rechner a hat windows und linux, rechner b nur l
<blablub> inux. wie richte ich das ein?
<blablub> auf den switch könnte ich verzichten und die rechner direkt mit nem lan-kabel verbinden.
<blablub> wlan läuft per dhcp über den router, welcher am inet hängt. auf den netzwerkkarten habe ich versucht, jeweils die ip adresse der einen karte als standard-gateway der anderen karte zu setzen. das funzt aber scheinbar nur, wenn ich bei rechner b das lan deaktiviere, sonst bekomme ich keine wlan(internet)verbindung auf rechner b.
<dadrc> WLAN mit DHCP, beide Rechner im LAN feste IPs im gleichen, aber vom WLAN getrennten Subnetz
<dadrc> Das LAN ohne Gateway oder so
<blablub> dadrc wie war das nochmal mit dem subnetz, wie setze ich das getrennt?
<dadrc> Beispiel: DHCP hat 192.168.178.0/24, Gateway ist 192.168.178.1, Rechner kriegen fürs LAN IPs in 172.16.0.0/24, fertig
<dadrc> blablub, kommt drauf an, wie konfigurierst du denn dein Netzwerk?
<blablub> also einfach andere nummern? hab ich probiert, geht aber auch nicht.
<dadrc> Networkmanager?
<blablub> jap
<blablub> ist es nicht so, dass es schon ein anderes netzwerk ist, wenn die erste zahl anders ist?
<dadrc> Jo, aber du darfst nicht alle "Zahlen" benutzen =)
<blablub> also anstatt der 192.xxx eine 193?
<dadrc> Nicht erlaubt
 * blablub kramt mal eben seinen netzwerk-ordner raus...
<dadrc> Es gibt IPs, die sind für den privaten Gebrauch freigegeben, nur die darst du nehmen
<dadrc> 192.168.179.0/24 darfste nehmen, wenn du magst
<blablub> sollte aber was sein, was ich mir merken kann ^^
<dadrc> Was hast du denn im WLAN?
<blablub> 192.168.0.1 - 100
<dadrc> Dann nimmste fürs LAN halt 192.168.1.0/24,
<dadrc> Networkmanager, neue Verbindung für Ethernet, IPv4, manuell, Adresse 192.168.1.1, Netzmaske 24
<dadrc> Aufm anderen Rechner das gleiche, aber mit 192.168.1.2
<blablub> also der router vergibt wlan von 192.168.0.100 bis 192.168.0.199
<blablub> und welches gateway?
<blablub> das der jeweils anderen lan-karte?
<dadrc> keins
<dadrc> Gateway brauchst du nur, wenn du Adressen außerhalb deines Netzwerkes erreichen willst
<dadrc> Ist dir fürs LAN ja aber total egal
<blablub> aah k
<blablub> probieren...
<blablub> kein internet auf rechner b
<dadrc> Zeig mal von der Kiste die Ausgabe von `ip r s`
<blablub> und die netzwerkverbindung ist nur sehr langsam.
<dadrc> Bitte als Pastebin
<blablub> sek.
<blablub> http://pastebin.com/djJNWHn9
<blablub> scheinbar wurde da noch nicht alles übernommen?
<stevieh> ip r s kann doch keiner lesen ;-)
<blablub> rechner b hat als gateway jetzt die 0.0.0.0 - ist das richtig so?
<blablub> boah ich blick bei meinen eigenen notizen aus dem unterricht null mehr durch ^^
<blablub> kann denn der switch da eig. mit?
<blablub> oder soll ich die mal direkt zusammenstecken?
<blablub> dadrc wieso ist dann ühaupt das internet weg? ich ändere doch gar nichts an den wlan-einstellungen oder dem dongle?
<blablub> ich hau erstmal ab - nicke hier schon dauernd ein auf dem stuhl ^^
<blablub> dadrc melde mich morgen nochmal bei dir
<blablub> danke und ciao
<debitux> hi leute, ich versuche herauszufinden ob es eine möglichkeit gibt das erste netzwerkinterface auszulesen
<debitux> also z.b. eth0
<debitux> oder enp8s0
<debitux> wisst ihr ob das irgendwie geht?
<debitux> ls /sys/class/net gibt die mir ja nicht immer in der reihenfolge an
<debitux> da habe ich z.b. manchmal lo vorne manchmal nicht
<tomreyn> debitux: "ip link" ggf.? die frage dabei ist ein bisschen was für dich "das erste" ausmacht.
<debitux> tomreyn: naja, auf hardwareebene gibts immer ein linkes und ein rechtes interface
<debitux> bei eth0 und eth1 war das immer richtig zugeordnet, links eth0 rechts eth1
<debitux> mit den neuen namen sind diese ja immer anders
<tomreyn> auf hardware ebene gibt's eins das auf ner tieferen hardware-id an seinen bus bindet und eins das an ner höheren id dran bindet. und verschiedene busse.
<tomreyn> ob das im gehäuse dann rechts links oden oder unten rausguck ist ne verkabelungsfrage
<debitux> naja verkabelt ist intern ja nichts
<debitux> die sind ja aufm mainboard :>
<tomreyn> die neuen bezeichner sind eindeutig bezogen auf diese hardware-ids + busse
<tomreyn> dann halt leiterbahnen ;)
<debitux> ich müsste nun rausfinden welches auf ner tieferen hardware id bindet
<tomreyn> kabel rein, kabel raus, dmesg | tail
<debitux> haha
<debitux> zum verständnis: ich versuche das einrichten des netzwerks zu automatisieren
<debitux> weil wir täglich bis zu 20 mal ubuntu 12 / 14 / 15 / 16 installieren
<debitux> auf masig servern
<debitux> *massig
<tomreyn> 15? ih
<debitux> was der kunde will ^^
<tomreyn> also bei gleichem ubuntu-release solltest du bei baugleicher (und anschlussgleicher) hardware beim einstecken des kabels in den gleich verorteten port am recher immer den gleichen bezeichner im OS sehen
<debitux> hmm
<debitux> wir haben aber so viele verschiedene releases
<tomreyn> ab 16.04, ggf. auch ab 15.04
<debitux> es ist ja bei 12 und afaik 14 immernoch eth0, da ists kein problem
<debitux> ab 15 ists die neue bezeichnung, eventuell würde es sogar reichen wenn ich verstehen würde wie der bezeichnet
<debitux> setzt der am ende eine 0 bzw 1 je nach port?
<tomreyn> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consistent_Network_Device_Naming
<debitux> okay
<debitux> das machts schlimmer
<debitux> teilweise heißen die hier em* teilweise p* obwohl alle onboard sind :(
<tomreyn> ja kommt halt auf den bus dran an. wenn sie auf dem board aufgelötet sind können sie trotzdem per leiterbahenen noch an den pci bus rangeführt werden
<tomreyn> uder gar usb bei embedded- und billo-systemen
<debitux> ich werde wohl einfach das interface manuell übergeben lassen :/
<tomreyn> ich persönlich find das jetzt viel klarer, denn jetzt kannst du wirklich verlässlich voraussagen wo nach der erstinstallation welcher portbezeichner anliegen wird bei baugleicher hardware.
<tomreyn> vorher war das eher glückssache
<debitux> jo ists auch
<debitux> klar
<tomreyn> ihr werdet ja nicht unendlich viele modelle haben
<debitux> also ip a zeigt mir das ja auch nummeriert in einer liste an... 1: ist lo 2: ist dann das was ich bräuchte. ich müsste also am besten immer die ip a  ausgabe auslesen
<tomreyn> an sich wird es reichen da für jede hardwar einmal ne liste zu erstellen und die in ner db zu pflegen
<debitux> meh, zu kompliziert
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-23
<_-Husker-_> Guten Morgen ...
<_-Husker-_> kennt jemand einen guten IRC CHannel zu Kali Linux in Deutsch ?
<_-Husker-_> den Englischen Original Chennel kenn ich 
<Fuchs> _-Husker-_: /msg alis help list  
<Nancy_stupidGE> Ich bekomm es nicht hin, VFat Partition einbinden endet im "press control-D to continue" Boot-Disaster. Wie kann ich schon beim Start auf eine weitere Partition zugreifen?  https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/fstab/ hat nicht so recht geholfen!
<_-Husker-_> @Fuchs ... das klappt irgendwie nicht
<_-Husker-_> habe mir die hilfe zum Befehl angsehen
<_-Husker-_> aber bekomme immer unur
<_-Husker-_> nur
<k1l> wenn systemd beim start meckert, dann ist da was falsches in der fstab. zeig mal auf paste.ubuntu.com was da in der fstab steht, Nancy_stupidGE 
<Fuchs> _-Husker-_: /msg alis list *kali* 
<Fuchs> sonst mal auf deren Webseite schauen
<Nancy_stupidGE> k1l, ich habe da was eingetragen, (steht ja so unter wiki.ubuntuusers...) aber damit ich wieder starten kann schon wieder rausgelöscht. Die Zeile ist die folgende: 
<Nancy_stupidGE> k1l, "UUID=c5525604-b1c3-41b2-976c-13c0fd5b877e /media/stupidDE/laufwerkb vfat default 0 2"
<Nancy_stupidGE> k1l, wobei ich das media/stupidDE/laufwerkb verzeichnis nicht angelegt habe, da das im Wiki nicht steht, und ich auch nicht weiss, welcher User das machen müsste
<Nancy_stupidGE> k1l, ...
<k1l> Nancy_stupidGE: ja, ich wollte gerade fragen ob es /media/.... denn gibt.
<k1l> ist das eine externe platte? oder usbstick?
<Nancy_stupidGE> k1l, das ist die 2. Partition (von 7 ) auf meiner eingebauten Notebookplatte
<k1l> vfat?
<Nancy_stupidGE> k1l, (dualboot mit windows10 ) zusammen, ja, das Laufwerk ist "geshared" also beide BS greifen darauf zu.
<k1l> da frag ich mich eher warum das nicht ntfs ist
<Nancy_stupidGE> k1l, weil ich unter  Linux nicht "so was" anlegen will ;-) 
<k1l> naja
<Nancy_stupidGE> k1l, und ich das ganze Laufwerk (ohne Rechtescherereien) nach extern kopieren können möchte
<k1l> dann darfst du halt keine dataien größer als 4GB haben
<Nancy_stupidGE> k1l, das hilft aber nicht so recht beim Problem :-) Ich hätte gerne die Platte schon beim Systemstart im Zugriff - z.b. sync(thing) z.zt. ist sie leer
<k1l> ja du mmusst wie gesagt den ordner auch erstellen, wo du hinmounten willst. das ist fstab unabhängig
<Nancy_stupidGE> Kann ich denn jetzt - nach dem Start -  feststellen, woran das letzte booten gescheitet ist?
<stevieh> was sagt er denn, wenn du die zeile wieder aktive machst und danach als ruth ein mount -a
<Nancy_stupidGE> k1l, wer muß den Ordner erstellen Root oder User
<Nancy_stupidGE> k1l, oder darf das eh nur root
<k1l> Nancy_stupidGE: kommt drauf an wo du das hingemountet haben willst
<basti> moin. das system hängt seit ca. 10min bei "update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-38-generic". sollte ich das unterbrechen, neu starten und ein reconfigure probieren?
<k1l> basti: ist die kiste lahm? oder /boot zu klein?
<basti> lahm kann ich nicht eburteilen. und /boot scheine ich nicht zu haben
<Nancy_stupidGE> k1 die Pratition heiß jetzt (also wenn ich starte und sie noch nicht gemoutet ist - "Datenträger 777GB" öffne ich's dann heißt sie "/media/stupidDE/5F79-C551" und hat meine Ordner. Ich (der User) kann alles tun.
<Nancy_stupidGE> k1l, so soll es sein, der Name ist egal
<k1l> Nancy_stupidGE: ja, weil das jetzt gvfs eingehängt hat.
<Nancy_stupidGE> k1l, das ist wie gesagt egal, wichtig ist, das ich zugreifen kann schon beim booten. 
<basti> k1l, sorry. boot ist natürlich da. und platz ist auch noch vorhanden
<Nancy_stupidGE> Also macht root das verzeichnis /media/user/schoeneplatte und in fstab binde ich das dann ein? Dann kann USER draufzugreifen?
<k1l> Nancy_stupidGE: ok, du kannst irgendwo einen ordner erstellen und dann in der fstab die partition auf dieses irgendwo ordner mounten lassen.  es ist vollkommen deine entscheidung. meistens nimmt man dann /mnt/ für sachen die fest im pc stecken
<stevieh> wenn schoneplatte für den user readable ist
<Nancy_stupidGE> stevieh, oh, ist sie das denn möglicherweise nicht?! :-o
<k1l> Nancy_stupidGE: du vermischt hier 2 sachen
<Nancy_stupidGE> stevieh, umask ist standard ja auf 002 (habe ich gelesen) und die Platte ist VFAT
<Nancy_stupidGE> k1l, das mit dem /mnt/... verstehe ich so, das ich das als root mache, da ich ja als user keine Berechtigung dafür habe. Ich teste das mal. Die fstab Zeile an sich sah aber richtig aus? Oder?
<basti> wie ich gelesen habe, ist ein reboot, wenn so etwas passiert, eher schlecht. soll ich den prozess trotzdem mal killen und dann update-initramfs -u ausführen?
<k1l> Nancy_stupidGE: dann gibst du dem ordner einfach die rechte mit chown oder chmod.
<basti> Nancy_stupidGE, dem ornder dann nur passende rechte geben
<basti> schein funktioniert zu haben...
<Nancy_stupidGE> thx, mache mal nen reboot
<basti> brauchst du nicht
<Anticom> stevieh: http://imgur.com/h0YPzQ0 so sieht gedit bei mir im fullscreen aus
<stevieh> schonmal F9 gedrückt?
<Anticom> Das ist leider nicht die Seitenleiste :/
<stevieh> dann weiss ich auch nicht. 
<k1l> hihi, der effzeh spielt am WE mit der rewe eigenmarke energydrink als sponsor auf trikot und bandenwerbung gegen rb leipzig auf
<NTQ> Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich aus einem Textdatenstrom doppelte aufeinanderfolgende Zeilen herausfiltern kann?
<NTQ> vielleicht gibt's da was schlaues mit awk?
<stevieh> man uniq?
<Anticom> NTQ: wenn generell alles eindeutig sein soll uniq
<sash_> uniq -d
<NTQ> Nein, nur wenn zwei oder mehr gleiche Zeilen aufeinander folgen
<sash_> only print duplicate lines, one for each group
<sash_> Oh, das ist was anderes 
<stevieh> könnte aber ein SED einzeiler sein, oder?
<NTQ> Ja, kann sein, aber ich hatte gehofft ihr habt da schon was in der Schublade :D
<stevieh> man sed ;-)
<stevieh> wobei, könnte mit sed sogar schwer werden.
<stevieh> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1444406/how-can-i-delete-duplicate-lines-in-a-file-in-unix
<NTQ> Ihr habt Recht. uniq allein reicht vollkommen. Lesen hilft
<basti> mein system startet ganz normal, aber in dmesg kommt immer wieder die meldung  systemd-logind[1558]: Failed to start user service, ignoring: Unknown unit: user@1000.service. wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hat das was mit upstart/systemd zu tun. aber was genau ich machen muss, habe ich nicht verstanden
<basti> ach so. version ist xenial (komme von vivid)
<k1l> "komme von vivid"?
<basti> wusste nicht, ob das relevant ist. vivid war die urpsrünglich installierte version. 
<k1l> 15.04 hatte auch schon systemd.
<basti> wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist bei mir upstart und nicht systemd installiert
<k1l> nein
<k1l> seit 15.04 ist systemd standard. auch wenn noch einige teile mit upstart funktionieren gibt es da wrapper für systemd
<basti> ok. was ist denn dann das problem?
<basti> bzw. was sagt mir deise fehlermeldung?
<k1l> bootet das system?
<k1l> wo ist jetzt das problem?
<basti> ja, es bootet. ich möchte wisse, warum diese fehlemerldung erscheint. 
<vieleFragen> Hallo, ist UbuntuMate jetzt ein offizielle Ubuntu-Variante?
<k1l> vieleFragen: ja, schon länger
<vieleFragen> ok. danke
<vieleFragen> dann benutze ich das :)
<jokrebel> Bei Dualboot ist es nach einem Windows-Update recht nervig, den richtigen Zeitpunkt abzupassen, wann (nach dem Reboot) wieder bei Grub das Windows ausgewählt werden muss. Gibt es da ggf. eine Möglichkeit, da "händisch einmalig" Windows zum automatischen Booten zu hinterlegen?
<jokrebel> Oder wenigstens (ohne jedesmal Grub umkonfigurieren zu müssen) beim nächsten Boot den Autostart zu verhindern
<koegs> jokrebel, reicht dir das? http://askubuntu.com/questions/148662/how-to-get-grub2-to-remember-last-choice
<dadrc> du kannst grub so konfigurieren, dass immer die zuletzt ausgewählte …
<dadrc> genau.
<koegs> da merkt er sich die letzte auswahl
<jokrebel> hhmm - wär vielleicht gar nicht so blöd. Danke
<_-Husker-_> Hallo Freunde des Tux
<_-Husker-_> ich habe mal eine Frage ...
<k1l> schieß los
<_-Husker-_> ist nicht wirklich ein ubuntu problem
<_-Husker-_> aber
<_-Husker-_> ich habe ein ubuntu 16.04
<_-Husker-_> notebook
<_-Husker-_> mit UMTS Stick
<_-Husker-_> kann ich mich über den UMTS Stick via SSH connecten?
<k1l> kannst du nicht einfach eine frage in einer zeile schreiben? das ist hier nicht whatsapp :)
<_-Husker-_> also auf das notebook
<_-Husker-_> schuldige
<_-Husker-_> ja das Whatsapp verhalten färbt leider etwas ab .. ich versuche das abzustellen !
<k1l> klar kannst du dich per ssh verbinden. musst nur rausfinden welche externe ip du von dem umts stick bekommst
<_-Husker-_> ja genau das ist das Problem ... laut ip addr show habe ich eine 10.er ip das geht natürlich nicht, wenn ich auf seiten wie wieistmeineip gehe habe ich eine 82.er IP beide lassen sich via ssh nicht ansprechen
<_-Husker-_> +ich dachte auch das das eher kein problem sein dürfte aber leider scheint es so zu sein das UMTS geräte wie hinter eine art Router sitzen auf dem kein PortFarward läuft 
<k1l> nutzt du das umts netzwerk überhaupt? ode rbist du im wlan?
<_-Husker-_> ähm....
<_-Husker-_> warte .. ich überprüfe das mal schnell
<k1l> guck halt einfach im networkmanager was du da nutzt
<koegs> _-Husker-_: die meisten mobilen Anbieter geben dir keine öffentliche IP über UMTS
<koegs> somit kannst du dich nicht von aussen per SSH auf deine Kiste verbinden
<_-Husker-_> tja du scheinst recht zu haben
<_-Husker-_> also eth0 wlan0 sind beide nicht verbunden
<_-Husker-_> nur wwan0
<_-Husker-_> da habe ich laut NWM eine 169er IP gibt es ein Workaround für dieses Problem?
<koegs> nein
<_-Husker-_> F***
<_-Husker-_> Okay vielen dank Jungs
<_-Husker-_> @koegs kann man das nicht einfach über einen VPN Tunnel machen ?
<_-Husker-_> also den Rechner eine VPN Verbindung aufbauen lassen, sobald UMTS Connect = true ist ?
<_-Husker-_> oder mal anders gefragt, könnt ihr für Ubuntu einen guten VPN CLienten empfehlen der per Console Bedientbar ist (jaja ich weis linux kann das meistens) und der sich automatisch connecten kann?
<deem> _-Husker-_: der network manager kann idr ein script mit einem interface verbinden. sobald das online ist, wird das script ausgeführt. das script kann dann zb eine openvpn verbindung starten
<koegs> der network manager kann auch ein vpn starten, wenn ein netz verbunden ist
<koegs> und ja, mit einem enstprechenden Server und VPN-Tunnel kannst du dir sozusagen eine Public IP organisieren
<_-Husker-_> okay das ist ja schon mal was ... nicht gerade optimal aber wird gehen müssen
<pLaTo0n> moin
<andre4s> nabend
<andre4s> seit dem update auf 16.04.1 und dem deinstallieren des fglrx läuft mein lightdm mit meiner Radeon HD 7480D
<andre4s> ich kann durch autologin meine normale xfce sitzung starten und die läuft dann auch einwandfrei mit opengl support
<andre4s> drücke ich aber auf logout wird der bildschirm erst schwarz und dann kommt die meldung "system is running in low graphics mode"
<andre4s> laut lsmod wird der radeon trieber genutzt
<andre4s> jemand ne idee wie ich das debuggen kann?
<k1l> fglrx gibts nicht mehr. amd baut den nicht mehr. ab jetzt gibts nur noch radeon und für neuere karten amd_gpu. 
<k1l> schau mal in die xorg.log was da passiert. oder ins syslog. in /var/log
<andre4s> k1l, hi, den fglrx hab ich auch deinstalliert. amdgpu soll ja erst ab karten der hd7790 reihe laufen. da bin ihc mit meiner 7480 leider raus
<andre4s> radeon treiber wird laut lsmod genutzt
<andre4s>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log hat sowohl 'LoadModule: "radeon"' als auch ' Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so ' drinne
<andre4s> somit sollte der radeon treiber ja eigentlich genutzt werden
<andre4s> ne xorg.conf wo ich das explizit eintragen muss gibts ja nicht mehr
<k1l> ja guck halt was passiert wenn du dich ausloggst
<k1l> radeon ist schon der richtige treiber. (eine andere wahl hast du ja auch nicht). guck was schief läuft beim ausloggen
 * k1l ist afk
<andre4s> wenn ich ja wüsste wie :D
<andre4s> genau deswegen bin ich ja hier ;)
<jokrebel> Du weist nicht wie Du die erwähnten Logs sichten kannst?
<andre4s> jokrebel, abend
<andre4s> also in der xorg.0.log finde ich nichts was nach nem fehler aussieht
<andre4s>  /var/log/lastlog zeigt wird mir angezeigt als wäre es ne binärdatei
<andre4s> die /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log sieht soweit sauber aus
<andre4s> ich finde irgendwie in der log nichts was auf den fehler zeigt
<andre4s> hab das schon nen paar abende immer mal probiert zu debuggen aber bisher ohne erfolg
<andre4s> ich bin für jeden tip dankbar
<jokrebel> hast Du die .xsesion-errors in Deinem Homeverzeichnis auch schon durchforscht?
<andre4s> jokrebel, daran hatte ich bei allen logs die ich mir angeschaut hatte noch garnicht gedacht
<andre4s> also die xsession-errors sieht so aus http://pastebin.com/99aLdgRq
<andre4s> wenn ich im "system is running in low-graphics mode" auf exit to console drücke sehe ich folgende fehlermeldung: http://pastebin.com/2vQXxqWs
<nagetier> Ich stelle mich wahrscheinlich zu blöd an "Mail Watcher", das Xfce Applet, "einzurichten".Würde gerne ein GMail-Konto abfragen, wähle ich das In den Einstellungen aus, gebe meine Daten an, wird immer der Fehler "HTTP-Fehler 401"
<nagetier> ups
<nagetier> Als Benutzername ist meine vollständige Mailadresse eingetragen.. IMAP und POP3 Abfrage, obwohl IMAP-Weiterleitung in den Einstellungen von Gmail aktiv ist, funktioniert auch nicht.. bitte erleuchtet mich
<nagetier> Wollte das mal eben einrichten.. das liegt jetzt knapp 60 Minute zurück ;)
<nagetier> +n
<jokrebel> ich kenn das Tool ja nicht, aber ist der richtige Server und der Port korrekt hinterlegt?
<jokrebel> nagetier: Ist so ein Posteingangs Notfyer?
<nagetier> joa
<jokrebel> nagetier: Wie heißt das für apt? Dann kann ich das mal testen hier
<nagetier> jokrebel: Port und Server kann man, wenn man direkt "Entferntet Gmail-Postfach" auswählt, nicht setzen
<nagetier> Moment..
<jokrebel> oh
<nagetier> jokrebel: xfce4-mailwatch-plugin
<jokrebel> hmmm ... hatte ich da nicht irgendwo auch noch ein Xubuntu rum(f)liegen?
<nagetier> hm, ja, wäre schon nett wenn das mal jemand gegenkontrolliert
<jokrebel> könnt hier ein bisschen dauern. Muss erst mal xubuntu-desktop nachinstallieren ;-)
<nagetier> jokrebel: uff, mach dir bitte nicht zu viel arbeit.. denke im laufe der nächsten Tage werde ich es auch so lösen :)
<jokrebel> nagetier: Ach kein Problem. Sind nur 133 Pakets. Und ich wollt eh schon lang mal wieder nen Blick auf XFCE werfen
<nagetier> auch gibt es zu mailwatch wohl noch Alternativen.. noch habe ich mich an denen aber nicht ausgelassen
<nagetier> so schnell will ich nicht aufgeben..
<mrkramps> nagetier, https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12218
<nagetier> okay
<nagetier> mrkramps: Danke, das wird es sein.. warum ich allerdings auch nicht per IMAP/POP3 abrufen kann, verstehe ich noch nicht. jokrebel, ebenfalls gelesen?
<jokrebel> nagetier: Ja hab es mitbekommen, aber das XFCE is nun schon drauf. Aber dann brauch ich es wenigstens nicht mehr testen, oder?
<nagetier> jokrebel: nope, danke, hat sich erledigt
<nagetier> Ob es wohl ein alternatives Applet gibt, was das kann ohne die Sicherheit vom Gmail-Konto herabzusetzen?
<mrkramps> nagetier, mal in https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Gmail/ schauen
<nagetier> joa
<mrkramps> bzw. nachlesen, ob die anwendungen dort oauth2 inzwischen unterstützen
<nagetier> Das artet alles schon wieder in lesen aus.. ;)
<nagetier> checkgmail scheint das einzig unter 16.04 noch vorhandene zu sein, ich versuche mich mal daran
<jokrebel> was nimmst Du zum Mails lesen? Das einfach immer im Hintergrund offen haben reicht nicht?
<nagetier> jokrebel: doch, wird es müssen, checkgmail endet mit dem selben Fehler
<nagetier> werde claws verwenden
<mrkramps> das kann man dann tatsächlich auch bedenkenlos im hintergrund laufen lassen :)
<mrkramps> da gibt's bestimmt auch ein plugin für "minimize to tray"
<mrkramps> bspw. http://www.claws-mail.org/plugin.php?plugin=trayicon
<nagetier> *guck*
<nagetier> Stimmt, ist sogar nicht ganz unbekannt
<nagetier> was ne Aktion.. danke euch beiden
<mrkramps> nagetier, ansonsten siehe auch https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Claws_Mail/Plugins/
<mrkramps> da gibt es drei nette varianten
<nagetier> Ja, werde ich gleich mal mit anfangen
<_moep_> dann man bei claws auch irgendwie nach der msg id suchen? das ist das einzige feature, was ich im vergleich zu TB vermisse
<nagetier> Dass das Ganze dann auch nicht per IMAP funktioniert ist verständlich?
<mrkramps> !?
<le_bot> mrkramps: Error: "?" is not a valid command.
<nagetier> mrkramps: man kann in xfce4-mailwatch-plugin auch die Abfrage über IMAP aktivieren.. auch das bekam ich nicht hin
<mrkramps> nagetier, das nicht eine frage vom e-mail-protokoll
<nagetier> sondern von der Autorisierung, die Google verlangt..
<mrkramps> das plugin kann sich ohne oauth2 unterstützung nicht bei den google-diensten authentifizieren
<mrkramps> genau
<nagetier> jo
<nagetier> oookay
<mrkramps> _moep_, ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, aber eigentlich müsste man nach der Message-ID suchen können
<mrkramps> im zweifelsfall mit irgendeinem plugin
<_moep_> mrkramps: wie denn?
<_moep_> ich hab alle plugins installiert
<mrkramps> _moep_ claws-mail-perl-filter könnte da weiterhelfen
<_moep_> mal testen
<mrkramps> _moep_, ich seh gerade, man braucht das nicht
<_moep_> sondern?
<mrkramps> extended quick search kann das mit 's "string"'
<mrkramps> sry!
<mrkramps> 'i "string"'
<mrkramps> die README ist aufschlussreicher als deren html handbuch
<mrkramps> http://git.claws-mail.org/?p=claws.git;a=blob_plain;f=README;hb=HEAD
<mrkramps> und "string" ist natürlich regexp ;)
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-24
<Sergej> Hallo an alle
<Sergej> Brauche hilfe beim Lubuntu Instalation
<Sergej> hallo an alle. ixh brauche hilfe
<stevieh> da frag was konkretes oder lass es. 
<ppq> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<Sergej> Ich möchte Lubuntu Am asus laptop von meine Mutter installieren, aber es geht nicht. Bildschirm bleibt grau und bindestrich blinkt oben links. nach auswahl ob ich installieren möchte oder als Live system starten möchte . mit F6 hab ich schon "nomodeset" ausprobiert. Geforce 9300m: intel T3400
<Sergej> Ich möchte Lubuntu Am asus laptop von meine Mutter installieren, aber es geht nicht. Bildschirm bleibt grau und bindestrich blinkt oben links. nach auswahl ob ich installieren möchte oder als Live system starten möchte . mit F6 hab ich schon "nomodeset" ausprobiert. Geforce 9300m: intel T3400
<jokrebel> !geduld
<le_bot> Bitte gedulde dich! Du wirst nie die volle Aufmerksamkeit des ganzen Channels haben. Manche sind nicht mal an ihrem Computer oder mit anderen Dingen beschaeftigt. Wenn jemand aber irgendwann deine Frage liest und eine Antwort kennt, wird er sie dir sicherlich nennen.
<jokrebel> Sergej: Kommst Du denn auf ein Terminal? Und (gerade von DVD) dauert der Bootvorgang oft seeehr lange
<Sergej> Ich starte vom USB stick
<jokrebel> und die andere Frage?
<AtzeKraut> Hallo und einen Guten Morgen zusammen. 
<AtzeKraut> Wie deinstalliere ich zB Teamspeak komplett von meinem vServer? 
<jokrebel> AtzeKraut: Wie hast Du es denn installiert?
<AtzeKraut> Nach dieser Anleitung. http://www.sysadminslife.com/linux/ubuntu/ts3-teamspeak-3-server-installieren-debian-ubuntu-linux/
<AtzeKraut> Ich selbst nutze Linux als System schon einige Jahre.  Ein wenig habe ich hinzugelernt was den Terminal angeht.  Nun besitze ich seit einiger Zeit einen vServer.   
<AtzeKraut> Sprich, ich muss noch mehr Befehle lernen. 
<jokrebel> AtzeKraut: Wenn nach dieser Anleitung https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TeamSpeak_3/ dann siehe ganz unten
 * jokrebel muss leider mal ne halbe Stunde weg
<AtzeKraut> Danke ;) 
<jokrebel> re
<jokrebel> Sergej: Support bitte ausschließlich hier im Kanal. Dann können andere Hilfswillige auch mit helfen und Interessierte auch mitlesen.
<Sergej> ich bin kein Linux profi. ich weiß nicht wie ich terminal starte beim booten.  (U)EFI option hab ich nicht im bios. nomodeset funkzt auch nicht.
<stevieh> wie lange siehst du denn noch was, wenn du bootest? Du kannst da wahrscheinlich auch irgendwo verbose anschalten, oder?
<Sergej> beim Booten komme ich ganz normal ins Menü wo ich auswählen kann was ich starten möchte e Installation oder live System und verschidene F. Funktionen wenn ich auswähle ob ich installieren möchte und dann drücke Eingabetaste dann bleibt Bildschirm grau.
<stevieh> du siehst ja die bootzeile, bevor du enter drückst. Mach da mal quiet und splash raus. 
<stevieh> Wobei ich schon befürchte, dass es irgendein grafikkarten foo ist, den ich eh nicht leiden kann ;-)
<jokrebel> Manchmal geht mein Bereitschaftsmodus nicht. Es wird anscheinend korrekt schlafen gelegt, aber beim wieder einschalten kehrt der Bildschirminhalt zurück, aber dann friert das System ein. Dann reagiert die NUM und CAPS nicht mehr und auch STRR+ALT+F2 klappt nicht. Nicht einmal per magicSysteq ist dann ein sicherer Neustart möglich. Oft klappt aber schlafenlegen und aufwecken einwandfrei. Ich konnte noch
<jokrebel> nichts ausmachen, was den Freeze begünstigt/verhindert. In der .xsession-errors steht nur "openConnection: connect: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden - cannot connect to brltty at :0
<Sergej> bei [6.949958 ] evm: HMAC  attrs: 0x1 bleibt hängen
<stevieh> Sergej: du hast einen uralten stinkenden Prozessor, der kein PAE kann. Such mal danach und kauf dir entweder n neuen Rechner oder kämpfe ;-)
<Sergej> Intel Pentium Dual Core T3400
<stevieh> gugl mal nach "evm: HMAC  attrs: 0x1"
<jokrebel> n Dual Core? Sicher dass der noch kein PAE kann?
<stevieh> richtig, das sieht so aus, als ob er das kann...
<stevieh> probier trotzdem mal forcepae in der bootzeile dazu.
<Sergej> ok . kann es sein 64 oder 32 Bit ?
<stevieh> denk eigentlich nicht, klar, kannst es auch mal mit 32 Bit probieren.
<Sergej> nein, 32 geht nicht. ich glaube ich habe schon mall installiert vor ein patt Jahren, aber da Malls hab ich geschafft es war lubuntu 12 . und ich musste irgendwas  irgend wo schreiben
<stevieh> forcepae nützt auch nix
<stevieh> ?
<Sergej> nein 
<Mm0008> Hallo
<Mm0008> ich benötige für meinen alten lg dvd brenner GH20NS15 firmware -- leider ist auf der offiziellen seite von lg nichts auffindbar. nur über firmwarehq (ist diese seite sicher -viren etc.- ?) hat da jemand erfahrungen sammeln können?
<jokrebel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1566302 was soll da "Won't fix" bedeuten? Problem interessiert keinen?
<sash_> jokrebel: Letzter Kommentar.
<jokrebel> naja - bluetooth blacklisten möchte ich nun eigentlich nicht
<jokrebel> müssen
<sash_> Nutzt du das denn?
<jokrebel> nicht permanent, aber schon zeitweise
<jokrebel> und 4 von 5 mal klappt (geschätzt) das "Schlafenlegen" und "Wiederaufwecken" ja anstandslos
<kaitsh> wget -P ~/.irssi/scripts http://labs.quadpoint.org/irssi/hilightwin.pl 
<kaitsh> exit
<stevieh> jokrebel: und BT stoppen entladen und nach dem Resume wieder laden reicht nicht?
<jokrebel> ggf. liegt es sogar (umgekehrt) an inaktivität von Bluetooth. Seit ich es daueraktiv habe hat es bereits ca. 7 mal ohne Probleme geklappt mit dem Suspend.
<jokrebel> werde das weiter beobachten
<stevieh> hast du mal probiert mit dem stoppen und entladen?
<jokrebel> nein, noch nicht. Da das aber ja sowieso nicht jedes mal nicht klappt, ist das mit dem eroieren nicht ganz so einfach.
<stevieh> nein, aber es eben einmal einstellen und dann warten, ob es wieder auftritt.
<stevieh> ist ja nicht so schwer.
<stevieh> nicht funktionierendes suspend find ich was ganz schreckliches
<jokrebel> nun teste ich erst mal ob es "wenn immer angeschaltet" trotzdem noch passiert. 
<jokrebel> aber wie gesagt sieht das bisher ja ganz gut aus. Nunmehr schon einige Suspend/Aufwecken ohne den "freeze" im Gegensatz zu "spätestens jedes 5te mal"
<jokrebel> klappt aktuell sogar, während man ein Video im Browser laufen hat und macht dann dort weiter wo man auf Bereitschaft schaltete. Sehr nett!
<stevieh> so, warum macht mein Laptop keine 300MBit WLAN Verbindung auf.
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23225020/
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23225029/
<stevieh> das sagt dmesg. Any ideas?
<ppq> stevieh, laste mal die leitung aus und check nochmal
<ppq> das handelt dann dynamisch ne schnellere rate azs
<ppq> aus
<stevieh> ich kopiere die ganze zeit 12 GB runter
<ppq> aso oO
<ppq> hm, keine ahnung
<ppq> vielleicht eine treibersache
<ppq> bzw. firmware
<ppq> ne, firmware ist schon die aktuellste bei dir
<mrkramps> hm, irgendwas mit "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=8" könnte helfen
<mrkramps> :\
<stevieh> auch klasse. Während iwconfig 54mbit anzeigt, sagt der nm 130mbit
<mrkramps> stevieh, du kannst mal mit der 11n_disable option des treibers herumspielen
<mrkramps> siehe modinfo iwlwifi
<stevieh> muss ich das in modprobe ändern?
<mrkramps>  /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<mrkramps> "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=#"
<stevieh> hehe, das liest sich schräg mit den disable bits. So ein wenig nach "wollen sie diese Festplatte nicht formatieren ja/nein"
<ppq> stevieh, vllt kennt iwconfig noch nichts schnelleres ^^
<stevieh> und was ist da die bitkombi um den spoiler dranzukleben?
<stevieh> ppq: könnte mir auch egal sein, wenn es schneller ginge, aber ich bekomme immer noch 1,7MByte/s direkt neben der Fritte
<ppq> stevieh, schau sonst mal manuell in /proc/net/wireless
<ppq> aso
<stevieh> iwlist scan zeigt überall nur 54MBit maximal an. Kann man jemand bei sich mit nem schnellen wlan schauen?
<mrkramps> bei mir gerade 72,2
<stevieh> mit iwconfig?
<mrkramps> ja
<mrkramps> iwlist geht hier tatsächlich auch nur bis 54
<jokrebel> war 54 nicht lange Zeit ne Magische Grenze die gar nicht übertroffen werden konnte?
<mrkramps> jokrebel, das geht da um den übertragungsstandard
<jokrebel> und?
<mrkramps> je nach übertragungsstandard geht halt auch mehr
<stevieh> remove iwlwifi \
<stevieh> (/sbin/lsmod | grep -o -e ^iwlmvm -e ^iwldvm -e ^iwlwifi | xargs /sbin/rmmod) \
<stevieh> && /sbin/modprobe -r mac80211
<stevieh> steht in meiner iwlwifi.conf
<jokrebel> mrkramps: Was jetzt nicht heißt, dass das jedes Tool schon weiß
<mrkramps> korrekt
<mrkramps> oder jeder router unterstützt
<stevieh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23225201/
<mrkramps> also für 300MBit brauch's 802.11 ac
<mrkramps> oder ad
<ppq> mrkramps, nee, 300 gehen auch mit 802.11n bei 40 MHz bandbreite
<ppq> mit 20 MHz halt nur 144 oder so
<ppq> bei mir steht in iwconfig auch 144, seh ich grad
<mrkramps> also wikipedia sagt n maximal 150 bei 40
<stevieh> wo fang ich denn jetzt an zu suchen? Das modul sieht doch ok aus
<ppq> mrkramps, jo, pro stream. bei 40 MHz haste halt kanalbündelung
<ppq> wie früher bei ISDN ;)
<mrkramps> ah so … danke, wieder was gelernt
<mrkramps> alda, warum hab ich hier nur 20 MHz kanalbreite!?
<ppq> macht schon sinn, bei 40 kann man unter umständen bluetooth in die quere kommen
<mrkramps> jau, und 2.4 GHz geht wohl auch nur "unter umständen"
<mrkramps> stevieh, was denn jetzt mit 11n_disable?
<stevieh> hmm... ich hab mal diverse "alte" verbindungen im nm gelöscht, jetzt komm ich auf 300MBit bei 5Ghz. Und immerhin 50MBit rate
<stevieh> aber iwconfig zeigt immer noch 54Mbit an
<mrkramps> stevieh, vielleicht mal mit iperf testen, was da wirklich durchgeht
<stevieh> 14.5 Mbits/sec
<stevieh> das ist nicht viel, oder?
<stevieh> ok, mit kabel komm ich auf 950MBit, das ist mal ok
<stevieh> kewl, die fritte hat ja selbst auch nen iperf server
<stevieh> das ist doch alles kacke
<_moep_> hm wie finde ich bei nem lenovoakku raus, von wann der ist?
<_moep_> uos
<_moep_> ECHAN
<jokrebel> _moep_: Sollte da nicht was drauf gedruckt sein?
<stevieh> iwconfig und nm sagen 120MBit und iperf sag 11MBit. Ist das ok?
<mrkramps> im schnitt kommt da nicht viel von der leistung über
<stevieh> das ist doch nicht ok, oder?
<mrkramps> nope
<stevieh> hmm... woran kann das liegen?
<mrkramps> stevieh, ohne das zu sehr pauschalieren zu wollen, aber vielleicht daran, dass die wifi trieber unter linux irgendwie alle nur so lala sind
<stevieh> das kann ja sein. dann wäres ok für mich.
<mrkramps> stevieh, bei mir stehen die 72.2 MBits/sec nd iperf mitter fritte sacht so ~35 MBits/sec
<stevieh> was für ne netzwerkkarte?
<mrkramps> Ralink Technology, Corp. RT5370 Wireless Adapter
<stevieh> ich hab so n Intel drinne... aber das kann doch eigentlich echt nicht sein
<mrkramps> EDUP USB Wifi 802.11n für < 10,00 EUR
<stevieh> so, jetzt hab ich 30Mbit, das ist ok
<mrkramps> stevieh, funkt da vielleicht noch was anderes in deinem netz?
<stevieh> nein, alles aus
<stevieh> jetzt mach ich wieder mehr an und teste weiter. 
<stevieh> echo options iwlwifi bt_coex_active=0 swcrypto=1 11n_disable=8 | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf
<stevieh>  
<stevieh> hat geholfen
<mrkramps> also hast du überschneidungen mit bt?
<stevieh> ne, das würde mich wundern... eher das 11n_disable=8 und die sw crypto
<num7> Hi, wenn ich fdisk -l eingebe sehe ich einmal die folgende Zeile: Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes. Die logische Blockgröße ist die minimale Größe, die verwendet werden muss um eine Datei abzulegen. Also wenn ich eine Datei habe die 12 Byte groß ist dann werden aber tatsächlich 512 bytes "verbraten". Was hat es eigentlich mit der physikalischen Blockgröße auf sich, hab ich irgendwelche Einbußen wenn me
<num7> ine logische Blockgröße kleine ist als die physikalische?
<num7> kleiner
<stevieh1> so, jetzt sitz ich unterm mikrotik AP und bekomme nur die hälfte
<jokrebel> bis jezu
<jokrebel> bis jetzt sieht es ja gut aus. Kein Freeze mehr seit ich Bluetooth an gelassen habe vor dem SSuspend
<pLaTo0n> moin
<jokrebel> naabend
<Lembert> Hallo, was muss ich bei xbindkeys als Action angeben wenn die gewünschte Maustaste STRG+F4 ausführen soll?
<mrkramps> Lembert, siehe https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xbindkeys/
<Lembert> mrkramps: die Seite ist mir bekannt
<Lembert> strg = control, aber control+f4 läuft nicht
<mrkramps> "xte 'keydown Control_L' 'key F4' 'keyup Control_L'"
<ppq> xte oder xdotool, jo
<mrkramps> steht alles im artikel
<Lembert> danke, aber da tut sich bei mir null
<mrkramps> paket xautomation installiert?
<mrkramps> wie im artikel beschrieben …
<Lembert> ja
<Lembert> über xev |grep button hab ich den b:8 bekommen
<mrkramps> hm hm hm
<mrkramps> dann mal xdotool installieren und die zeile ändern in:
<mrkramps> "xdotool key ctrl+f4"
<Lembert> die zwei Zeilen dann untereinander in die ~/.xbindkeysrc geschrieben, gespeichert, getestet, fail
<mrkramps> eh, vielleicht mal xbindkeys neu starten?
<Lembert> unter den services hab ich das nicht gefunden, also einfach mal gekillt und neu gestartet, aber kein Erfolg
<mrkramps> junge, steht doch alles in diesem artikel, der dir so bekannt ist …
<Lembert> mrkramps: sorry ich sehs nicht was du meinst, ich habs vorhin schon mit "+ Release" versucht, aber mag auch nicht
<mrkramps> Lembert, bei mir funktioniert es nach einem neustart mit: killall -HUP xbindkeys
<mrkramps> und dem anschließenden bewegen der maus
<mrkramps> oder halt nach killall xbindkeys und dem neuausführen von xbindkeys
<mrkramps> ok, bei xdotool ist er picky mit F4 … das muss tatsächlich gro geschrieben werden und "f4" wird nicht erkannt
<Lembert> ich hab mal xbindkeys -v gestartet, meine neu hinzugefügte Zeile erscheint da garnicht in der geladenen config, obwohl der config pfad in der ausgabe stimmt
<mrkramps> Lembert, dann hast du sehr wahrscheinlich einen tippfehler in der config
<mrkramps> check mal ob am anfang und am ende double quotes sind
<mrkramps> und alle single quotes. wo sie sein sollen
<Lembert> pfad ist korrekt, quotes sind auch ok
<ppq> hm, bin gerade rausgeflogen, kam meine nachricht noch an?
<ppq> mal .xbindkeysrc.scm probieren mit der neuen syntax, bspw.     (xbindkey '("b:9") "echo NextSongInPlaylist > ~/.config/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser.fifo")
<mrkramps> ppq, afaik nicht
<mrkramps> jetzt aber
<ppq> :)
<Lembert> wenn ich änderungen in der bestehenden xbindkeysrc mache, also abgesehn von meinen zwei Zeilen, werden die auch nicht übernommen
<mrkramps> Lembert, aber der standardeintrag funktioniert?
<Lembert> als ob ich ne andere unbekannte Datei editiere, und er die Änderungen nicht frisst
<Lembert> aber der Pfad ist definitiv korrekt
<mrkramps> welcher pfad?
<Lembert> "/home/user/.xbindkeysrc"
<mrkramps> der ist standard
<mrkramps> gesetzt dein benutzername ist tatsächlich "user"
<Lembert> ja, hab nur den user
<Lembert> Wenn ich die Standardeinträge auskommentiere und xbindkey-v neustartet sind die Standardeinträge trotzdem geladen
<mrkramps> welche ubuntu-version?
<Lembert> 16.04
<Lembert> ubuntu gnome
<mrkramps> entsprechende bugs finde ich gerade keine, sollte also funktionieren
<ppq> hattet ihr die neue config variante denn mal getestet?
<Lembert> wenn ich die xbindkeys-config starte, der liest die datei korrekt
<mrkramps> die xbindkeys-version ist seit 14.04 immer die gleiche, also wüsste nicht, was das bringen würde
<mrkramps> Lembert, hast du den pfad zur config über -f mal direkt angegeben?
<ppq> hatte auch mal schwierigkeiten mit dem alten format, mit dem neuen gings dann. keine ahnung was die ursache war. daher erwähnte ich das
<Lembert> mrkramps: ja habs nun mal mit -f direkt angegeben, selbe ausgabe im terminal
<mrkramps> ich will deine config in einem nopaste sehen
<Lembert> http://pastebin.com/DGy0s0RY
<mrkramps> Lembert, wie gesagt, müsste "xdotool key ctrl+F4" sein
<Lembert> ich kann dem gerade jeden mist über den -f Parameter übergeben, der läd immer die selbe Condig
<Lembert> config
<mrkramps> ich hab's jetzt unter 14.04, 16.04 und jessie getestet … das hat zu funktioniere!
<Lembert_> keine Änderung
<mrkramps> Lembert_, ich weiß nicht wie sensibel xbindkeys bei der syntax ist, aber für der taste b:8 müssten das _2_ leerzeichen sein
<mrkramps> Lembert_, egal, juckt den nicht ob zig leerzeichen oder tab
<Lembert_> ok
<Lembert_> ich hab jetzt die komplette config Datei geleert, junkt xbindkeys überhaupt nicht, läd trotzdem die alte config
<Lembert_> überseh ich in der Ausgabe evtl irgendwas? http://pastebin.com/SLjeQxtU
<mrkramps> Lembert_, du verwendest beide configs
<mrkramps> lösch mal /home/user/.xbindkeysrc.scm
<mrkramps> ich zitiere mal die manpage: Note: The guile configuration file is the prefered way if you have a non trivial                                
<mrkramps>        configuration like for example double click, timed click or keys combinations.
<mrkramps> sry, falsche zeile :S
<mrkramps> sollte diese sein: xbindkeys read first the scheme configuration file, and if this file doesn't exist, it read the standard configuration file.
<mrkramps> Lembert__, letzter hinweis kam noch an?
<Lembert> eieiei, das wars -.-
<Lembert> danke
<mrkramps> schwere geburt, aber manchmal ist es eben so eine kleinigkeit
<Lembert> ich dachte das war so ein standardconfig file, weils von anfang an mit da war
<Lembert> aber das der trotzdem meine kompletten änderungen ignoriert hat ist schon komisch
<mrkramps> Lembert, der hat einfach mmer die flasche config eingelesen
<ppq> woran lags nun? sorry, bin ständig rausgeflogen
<mrkramps> ppq, man kann immer nur eine config benutzen
<mrkramps> bzw.  xbindkeys read first the scheme configuration file, and if this file doesn't exist, it read the standard configuration file.
<ppq> jo, ok
<mrkramps> scheiße, und auch das steht schon im wiki-artikel =D
<Lembert> ist ja gut -.-  :D
<Lembert> aber danke nochmal
<mrkramps> gerne
<Linux-Bonsai> hello, spricht hier jeand deutsch?
<Linux-Bonsai> german?
<Linux-Bonsai> german?
<ppq> hm.
#ubuntu-de 2016-09-25
<pLaTo0n> moin
<num7> moin
<num7> Hi, nach was für einer Vorlage wird die Verzeichnisstruktur bei einer Neuinstallation angelegt. - Gibt es dafür eine Datei die ausgelesen wird?
<num7> Ich mein die Neuinstallation von einen Ubuntu.
<dadrc> num7, die einzelnen pakete geben vor, welche verzeichnisse sie brauchen 
<dadrc> die werden dann entsprechend angelegt, falls es sie noch nicht gibt
<num7> dadrc, okay danke. Aber wie ist es mit dem kernel, der ist doch kein Paket. Und damit die Verzeichnisse angelegt werden können muss doch erst einmal ein Paketmanager installiert sein (der auch unter einem Verzeichnis installiert ist).
<dadrc> num7, doch, der Kernel ist auch ein Paket (linux-image-<version>)
<dadrc> Im Grunde funktioniert das so: Der Installer bootet ein minimales Linux mit Kernel und Paketmanager, und aus dem Linux installierst du dann "dein" Linux auf die Platte
<num7> Wie wird diese Paket dann installiert, wenn noch "nichts" da ist? Das is mir nicht ganz klar.
<num7> ah okay
<num7> kann man das irgendwo genauer nachlesen?
<dadrc> Details für das Dateisystem oder wie der Installer funktioniert?
<dadrc> Welche Verzeichnisse es gibt, definiert erstmal FHS (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard)
<num7> Mich würde interessieren wie der Installer funktioniert. 
<ppq> num7, da gibt es zwei ansätze. der text-installer ist quasi der debian-installer, da findet man tonnenweise doku zu. im grunde werden da nacheinander alle pakete installiert. der live-cd installer hingegen basiert darauf, aus einem image eine komplette installation dateiweise rüberzukopieren (und noch ein paar weiteren schritten, auch einige paketinstallationen).
<num7> danke, debian-installer ist das richtige stichwort 
<networksOne> guten morgen zusammen
<networksOne> ich würde gerne in ubuntu eine raspberry über ein eigenen lanport (eth2) in das netzwerk des (eth1) setzen. Damit es in der selben IP Range ist. stellt man sowas in der /etc/network/interfaces ein ?
<networksOne> & ist das dann eine bridge oder nach was muss ich suchen ?
<jokrebel> wo sucht man nach eine Kernelpanic (nichts geht mehr - CAPS-LED blinkt) nach Ursachen?
<Frickelpit> /var/log/kern.log wäre ein Anfang
<jokrebel> danke. Da find ich aber leider nicht 
<AtzeKraut> Hallo zusammen und einen guten Abend. 
<ppq> moin
<pLaTo0n> ist der standard vnc-server kompatibel mit windows-clients? 
<pLaTo0n> bekomme keine verbindung damit hin
<jokrebel> pLaTo0n: Von wo nach wo soll verbunden werden?
<pLaTo0n> will von windows aus auf die ubuntu-kiste zugreifen
<pLaTo0n> habs mit realvnc und ultravnc als viewer probiert
<jokrebel> pLaTo0n: Ich nutze TightVNC 
<pLaTo0n> "no security types allowed"
<jokrebel> ich nutz das nur anders herum
<koegs> pLaTo0n: ich empfehle immer x11vnc oder direkt xrdp
<pLaTo0n> thx koegs, so werd ichs wohl machen
<bekks> 30
<bekks> gna.
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-18
<shnick> hmm...
<multistorm> servus ...
<multistorm> ich habe aktuell ein kleines problem, wenn ich versuche *.DEB PACKETE zu installieren passiert nix, also der Install mananager von ubuntu öffnet sich aber wenn ich auf installieren klicke kommt unter dem Button ein kurzer ladebalken und verschiwndet nach ein paar sec wieder wenn ich das 2x draufklicke erscheint ein "?" Button im starter mit MNouse hover text installation abwartend aber ich kann das nicht
<multistorm> schließen 
<multistorm> ich dachte erst es wäre ein Problem mit Teamviewer, aber ich habe das Problem auch mit anderen DEB. dateien z.b. lightworks
<Frickelpit> multistorm: ins Verzeichnis wechseln, wo die Dateien liegen und dann ein sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Frickelpit> danach sudo apt install -f
<multistorm> okay mom...
<DaVu> multistorm: welches Ubuntu nutzt du da?
<multistorm> 16.04 LTS
<Frickelpit> welche teamviewer Version, 32 oder 64bit?
<DaVu> Laut diesem Artikel https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Paketinstallation_DEB/
<le_bot> Title: Paketinstallation DEB › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<multistorm> 64 bit
<DaVu> sollte es auch mit : sudo apt install /PFAD/ZUR/PAKETDATEI.deb 
<DaVu> gehen
<Frickelpit> multistorm: probier mal die 32bit, die 64 hat hier auch nicht funktioniert.
<multistorm> okay. zu teamviewer sollte ich noch sagen das lief eigentlich ich hatte das deinstalliert werilm er anfing mit kommerzieller nutzung und so aber es liess sich nicht neu installieren, dachte wie gesagt das es an der deinstallation lag aber da es jetzt auch mit anderen programmen nicht geht :-(
<multistorm> also die version von Frickelpit funktioniert
<multistorm> mit TV werde ich das so auch mal testen
<DaVu> ja, dpkg -i funktioniert immer. Nur seit 16.04 sollte es auch mit: sudo apt install /pfad/zum/packt/paket.db 
<DaVu> gehen
<DaVu> zumindest laut dem Wiki Artikel
<multistorm> kann ich gleich auch mal proibieren
<DaVu> du musst halt nur den Pfad zum *.deb paket komplett mit angeben
<multistorm> gibt es den dazu eigentlich logs in die man mal schauen könnte ... also ein anderer weg ist super aber warum funktioniert es klassisch nicht mehr ?
<DaVu> was meinst du mit klassisch?
<Frickelpit> multistorm: generell würde ich den Weg per Terminal immer bevorzugen, was die Interaktion mit Paketen angeht
<multistorm> naja über den Grafischen Software Manager
<DaVu> Wie Frickelpit schon sagte....die Kommandzeile ist da dein Freund ;)
<multistorm> okay alles klar Frickelpit dan werde ich das in zukunft Klassich nutzen :-)
<Frickelpit> Vorteil: das ist auch etwas gesprächiger, wenn mal was nicht funktioniert.
<multistorm> ich install ja fast alles übers Terminal, nur deb packete nicht weil es einfach einfach ist nach dem DL draufzuklicken
<multistorm> aber per terminal ist das auch kein wirklicher hit
<DaVu> und um zu wissen, was installiert ist und wie es aussieht, einfach mal : dpkg -l | grep <paketname>
<multistorm> und wenn es so funktioniert super, wird in zukunft so gemacht
<multistorm> okay schreibe ich mir gleich mal auf
<dreamon__> Hallo. Hab gerade xubuntu 16.04 auf ein Notebook(ca. 5Jahre alte aufgespielt.) Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist über die FN Tasten regelbar. Aber bei jedem Reboot, kommt auf auf minimaler Helligkeit.
<dreamon__> Habe /etc/default/grub schon mit acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=Acer hab ich schon versucht. Keine Änderung
<DaVu> dreamon__: schon mal mit xrandr gespielt?
<DaVu> xrandr --output LVDS1 --brightness <some_value>
<DaVu> das funktioniert natürlich nur, wenn "LVDS1" auch der entsprechende Monitor-Ausgang ist ;)
<dreamon__> DaVu, Das Regel die Helligkeit, aber nicht die Hintergrundbeleuchtung!
<DaVu> true
<DaVu> sorry
<DaVu> Ich wüsste noch einen anderen Weg. aber das würde eine installation beinhalten. xbacklight könnte da korrekt sein, oder?
<DaVu> dreamon__: vielleicht ist das hier auch noch was: https://askubuntu.com/questions/476664/cannot-change-backlight-brightness-ubuntu-14-04
<le_bot> Title: intel graphics - Cannot change backlight brightness Ubuntu 14.04 - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<Fishyi> Hallo zusammen, ich möchte das systemdatum auf einem ubuntu auf ein vergangenes Datum setzen. Leider wird mir mein Datum immer zurückgesetzt. ntpd ist nicht installiert und hwclock -set -date date xxx setzt es wieder zurück nach wenigen sekunden.
<Fishyi> jetzt suche ich noch tipps, hilfe
<Fishyi> keiner? schade
<jokrebel> das hat vermutlich noch nicht mal die hälfte gelesen in den nicht mal 10 Minuten
<DaVu> Geduld, brauner
<DaVu> Das ist hier keine Hotline
<Frickelpit> Fishyi: welches system?
<Fishyi> ubuntu 14.10
<Frickelpit> Fishyi: dann bitte auf eine Version aktualisieren, die noch unterstützt wird
<Fishyi> Frickelpit: für datum in die vergangenheit setzen?
<Frickelpit> Nein, generell
<Frickelpit> Du bekommst keine Sicherheitsupdates mehr
<jokrebel> Fishyi: Dir ist schon klar, dass das längst EOL ist?
<Fishyi> ja, eins nach dem anderen ;)
<Frickelpit> 23.07.2015
<Frickelpit> da sind Lücken auf, die sind nicht schön
<jokrebel> wenn man keinen Bock auf regelmäßige Release-Upgrades hat, sollte man wenigstens den LTS Zweig benutzen
<TheEbolaDoc> Für welchen zweck möchtest du denn die Zeit verstellen? 
<k1l_> er ist schon weg
<TheEbolaDoc> oh ich hab die leave / join msg deaktiviert :P 
<imox> ich brauch das cisco vpn protokoll hab auhc vpnc installiert aber wenn ich eine neue verbindung hinzufügen will erscheint nur das standart ppt oder so ha jemand ne idee was das sein könnte?
<k1l_> nm neu gestartet? 
<mgolisch> das entsprechende nm vpn plugin installiert?
<holgersson> imox: cisco vpn schreit förmlich nach anyconnect bzw. dem freien Client openconnect.
<imox> nee man musste den das gnome paket installieren jetzt gehts
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-19
<gunix> hey, ist jemand da?
<k1l_> vielleicht, vielleicht auch nicht :)
<gunix> ist es gramatikalisch korrekt zu schrieben "Den Schritten rückgängig verfolgen."? :D
<moveax> "Die Schritte zurückverfolgen?"
<k1l_> "Die Schritte" aber als Formulierung wäre besser "zurückverfolgen".
<gunix> also mit akkusativ, nicht mit dativ
<moveax> da bin ich raus
<gunix> folgen ist immer mit dativ, darum bin ich verwirrt :D
<k1l_> ja, akkusativ (wen oder was verfolgst du?)
<k1l_> die frage passt aber besser in #ubuntu-de-offtopic oder in ##deutsch , da wir hier ein reiner technischer support kanal sind.
<gunix> wusste ich nicht, sorry
<k1l_> kein ding
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-20
<Nicknack3> Hallo, wenn ich mir eine 360 Grad Kamera wie die Samsung Gear 360 zulege, gibt es dann für Ubuntu dafür eine Software mit der ich die Bilder bzw Videos betrachten kann?
<Nicknack3> oder kann sowas jede gängige Foto/Video Player Software?
<LetoThe2nd> Nicknack3: https://wiki.panotools.org/Panorama_Viewers legt nahe, dass es möglichkeiten gibt. inwiefern die aber gut oder schlecht sind, keine ahnung
<le_bot> Title: Panorama Viewers - PanoTools.org Wiki (at wiki.panotools.org)
<Nicknack3> danke, da kann ich mal probieren
<MadPsymon> Hallo zusammen,
<MadPsymon> Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit den Benachrichtigungen in Xubuntu. Wenn ich als Position oben rechts auswähle, wird die Benachrichtigung nicht oben rechts angezeigt, sondern nur ein bisschen weiter vom linken Rand als wenn ich oben links auswähle.
<MadPsymon> kennt wer das Problem oder kann ich die Benachrichtigungen irgendwie "händisch" verschieben?
<Rolfi> Guten Morgen! Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 64 bit.  Wie aktualisiert man dies?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25578728/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Rolfi> Oder ignorieren?
<jokrebel> einfach mit "apt update" und "apt full-upgrade" geht nicht?
<jokrebel> !upgrade
<le_bot> Informationen zu Upgrade finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade
<ppq> "Upgrade" bezieht sich im wiki auf release sprünge, jokrebel 
<ppq> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Aktualisierungen/
<le_bot> Title: Aktualisierungen › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<Rolfi> jokrebel: Danke!!!! Mit dem zweiten ging es. Schönen Tag noch!
<jokrebel> ppq: er hat doch schon ein aktuelles LTS (16.04)
<ppq> eben
<micha2> Hi
<micha2> kann jmd einem neuling behilflich sein bitte?
<koegs> !frag
<le_bot> Du brauchst nicht fragen, ob Du fragen darfst oder ob sich jemand auskennt. Das ist zwar höflich, würde aber den Channel sehr zuspammen, wenn dies jeder täte. Stell besser einfach Deine Frage – wenn jemand die Antwort kennt, wird er sie Dir nennen.
<micha2> ich habe ubuntu neuinstalliert. Soweit so gut. Jetzt kopiere ich Befehle zum einrichten aus dem Internet ins Terminal. Dabei habe ich aus versehen etwas falsches kopiert und mit pw bestätigt. Und zwar: sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/80-Ethernet_MAC_Set.rules
<micha2> Was hab ich da gemacht und viel wichtiger Wie kann ich das rückgänig machen? :-))
<micha2> Sorry. Linux ist absolutes Neuland für mich. Und Danke vorab
<Lengsdorfer> da sollte ein editorfester aufgegangen sein. wenn du dies schließt ist alles wieder gut
<micha2> Hab ich gemacht. Direkt wieder geschlossen (ohne speichern)!!
<Lengsdorfer> sehr gut
<micha2> Puuuh. Glück gehabt..
<micha2> Dachte schon. Weil beim booten kurz text zusehen ist bevor die Anmeldung kommt
<Frickelpit> micha2: Befehle aus dem Internet einfach so zu kopieren, ohne zu wissen was sie tun, ist natürlich auch nicht gerade der optimale Weg.
<Frickelpit> abgesehen davon, dass man eh keine grafischen Programme mit einem sudo starten sollte
<Frickelpit> !sudo
<le_bot> Informationen zu sudo finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/sudo
<micha2> Dieser war ja ein Versehen. Sorry. Hab soviele Tutorials parallel offen. 
<Frickelpit> mag sein aber daran erkennt man schon die Qualität des Tutorials, wenn da so ein Murks drin steht.
<Frickelpit> !wiki
<le_bot> Unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ findest du ein sehr umfangreiches Wiki rund um Ubuntu
<micha2> wie würde man den diesen udev befehl wieder löschen wenn ich ihn gespeichert hätte?
<Frickelpit> ^ da
<Frickelpit> a. es ist kein Befehl, sondern eine Datei, die man mit gedit anlegt
<Frickelpit> b. man löscht diese Datei einfach wieder
<micha2> Ja der Befehl dazu? Delete? Deltree? wie in der Dos-Konsole wahrscheinlich nicht. Sorry für so doofe Fragen
<Lengsdorfer> rm
<Lengsdorfer> !rm
<le_bot> Informationen zu rm finden sich im Wiki unter http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/rm
<Lengsdorfer> was der bot alles kann
<Lengsdorfer> wobei du dann vermutlich sudo rm machen musst
<micha2> Danke für die Info! Also wenn ich nicht speichern geklickt habe ist also nix passiert. Und für die Zukunft wen doch rm.
<micha2> Ja und ich weiß. Viel mehr lesen..
<micha2> DANKE EUCH!!
<koegs> micha2: notfalls hier fragen anstatt blind irgendwelchen tutorials folgen
<micha2> OK Danke für das Angebot. hat das eigentlich geklappt das mein Nick auf Privacy steht oder könnt ihr alle meinen Echtnamen lesen?? :-))
<micha2> Ist echt gewöhnungsbedürftig Ubuntu. Es fordert einen mehr. Aber prinzipiell gefällt es mir. 
<koegs> micha2: dein nick auf freenode ist micha2 und dein ident micha
<koegs> als nix mit "privacy"
<micha2> Das ist OK für mich. Hatte aber eingegeben set private on weil ich das auch im Tutorial gelesen hatte
<koegs> soviel zu deinen tutorials :)
<Frickelpit> micha2: alles ok
<Frickelpit> set private sorgt u.a. dafür, dass deine e-mail adresse nicht öffentlich ist afaik
<micha2> Danke Frickplit. Und sorry Koegs. Ich werde mich mehr an das offizielle Ubuntu-user zukünftig halten
<Frickelpit> micha2: noch ein Tipp. IRC kann Nick-Completion mit der Tab-Taste
<Lengsdorfer> das kommt afaik auf den client an
<micha2> Was ist das?
<micha2> Tab drücken bringt hier gerade keine Aktion..
<Lengsdorfer> schreib mal 'mi' und drück die tab taste
<Frickelpit> micha2: tipp mal fric und dann tab
<micha2> Frickelpit: 
<micha2> cool:-))
<Frickelpit> TADA!
<micha2> DANKESCHÖN werd ich mir merken
<micha2> gibts hier auch sowas wie afk? Oder sollte ich dann den Chat verlassen?
<Frickelpit> /away "begründung"
<Frickelpit> bei grafischen Clients meistens auch im Menü o.ä.
<micha2> noch was hier ist ein weiteres Fenster aufgegangen:
<micha2> 12:59:21) koelner: Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to micha2) from koelner
<micha2> was bedeutet das?
<Frickelpit> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client-To-Client_Protocol
<le_bot> Title: Client-To-Client Protocol – Wikipedia (at de.wikipedia.org)
<micha2> muss ich mir sorgen machen?
<koelner> Nee, bin harmlos :-)
<micha2> eine Art Privatchat? client to client?
<Frickelpit> Nein, koelner wollte nur wissen, welchen Client du nutzt
<micha2> Oh jee. Diese Ubuntu...
<micha2> Hast mich also nicht gehackt Kölner??^
<micha2> :-)
<Lengsdorfer> das hat mit ubuntu wenig zu tun
<koelner> micha2: :-) nein
<micha2> Ja ich weiß ist der Chat. Ist halt alles so neu. Sorry
<Lengsdorfer> Das internet ist neuland, sagt deine kanzlerin
<micha2> bin ich jetzt eigentlich /away?
<micha2> Hab das getippt...
<koelner> Du bist jetzt abwesend, aber nicht abgemeldet.
<koelner> micha2: Chat beenden mit "/quit"
<micha2> wieder da;-)
<micha2> wo kann ich den meinen eigenen Status sehen?
<moveax> kommt auf deinen client an
<micha2> pidgin
<moveax> hm, in der buddyliste vll. bin mir aber nicht sicher, wie pidgin das da umsetzt bezüglich irc
<Frickelpit> micha2: du tust dir selber einen Gefallen, wenn du pidgin nicht für irc nutzt
<Lengsdorfer>  du kannst /whois micha2 schreiben
<micha2> Ja das gibt bei mir aber keinen Status. Diese Fenster kann ich auch mit Rechtsklick auf meinem Namen und dann info öffnen
<micha2> Alternative?
<Frickelpit> hexchat
<micha2> müsste ja dann ohne neues registrieren wieder reinkommen oder?
<Frickelpit> ja
<micha2> also wenn ihr nix mehr von mir hört, dann hat's nicht geklappt^^
<Micha3> huhu
<moveax> wz
<Micha3> JETZ HAB ICH hEXCHAT. Die Schrift ist viel kleiner. Kann man die irgendwie größer machen? Und mit meinem registrierten Nick micha2 kann ich mich nicht mehr anmelden
<k1l_> schau mal in die einstellungen von hexchat
<k1l_> und micha2 ist noch v erbunden. deswegen gibt freenode den nick nicht frei.
<Micha3> und nu?
<moveax> pidgin beenden
<Micha3> ist beendet. Allerdings finde ich pidgin nicht in der Software liste. Wollte es auch deinstallieren. Da taucht es aber nicht auf
<Frickelpit> lass es einfach drauf
<Frickelpit> die paar kb stören nicht
<k1l_> in hexchat einstellungen kannst du die schriftgröße ändern. das wolltest du doch. für den micha2 nick musst du das andere programm beenden, was da verbunden ist
<Micha3> sorry ich find da nix mit schriftgröße
<Micha3> wie kann ich das Programm beenden? Ich sehe es nicht einmal mehr..
<Micha3> und wenn es in Ubuntu-Software nicht angezeigt wird müsste es doch eigentlich gelöscht sein?
<Micha3> was ich aber nicht gemacht habe. Sondern nur aus Starter entfernen
<k1l_> drück mal alt+tab und gucke ob es da noch dabei ist
<Frickelpit> Micha3: "Einstellungen - Optionen - Aussehen", da kannste die Schriftgröße ändern.
<k1l_> ansonsten starte es noch mal und beende es dann ordentlich übers menü und nicht nur das x klicken
<Micha3> danke frickelpit jetzt hab ich es
<Micha3> k1l_, ist nicht mehr dabei. Wüßte jetzt auch nicht wie ich es wieder starte
<k1l_> bei "aus starter entfernen" wird es definitiv nicht deinstalliert
<k1l_> drücke die win taste und tippe "pidgin" ein?
<Frickelpit> Micha3: Terminal auf (Strg+Alt+T) und dann 'ps aux | grep [P]idgin' tippen
<Frickelpit> mit kleinem p vermutlich eher
<Micha3> k1l_, da kommt kein treffer
<k1l_> welches ubuntu und welcher desktop?
<Micha3> 16.04 LTS
<Micha3> Frickelpit, wie tippe ich das? Strg +V geht nicht
<Frickelpit> Micha3: in dem du es einfach tippst?
<Frickelpit> und im Terminal geht nur Strg+Shift+V
<Micha3> Frickelpit, hab ich gemacht
<Frickelpit> und?
<Frickelpit> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<Frickelpit> Ausgabe dahin bitte
<Frickelpit> (oder um Zeit zu sparen) pkill pidgin
<Micha3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25579708/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> Zeile 2, läuft noch
<Micha3> ?
<Frickelpit> micha     4619  0.3  2.5 1614868 96656 ?       Sl   12:20   0:43 pidgin
<Micha3> Und was hab ich verkehrt gemacht? Ist doch gar net so einfach mit dem Ubuntu. Hoffe das wird besser^^
<Frickelpit> Wie hast du es geschlossen?
<Frickelpit> auf das x gedrückt im Fenster?
<Micha3> ehrlich ich weiß es nicht 100%. Vermutlich über X
<Frickelpit> tipp einfach mal pkill pidgin
<Frickelpit> und danach nochmal den Befehl davor
<geser> pidgin verkleinert im Normalfall nur die Kontaktliste, wenn man diese über das X schließt. Das wirkliche Beenden geht über das Menü.
<Micha3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25579736/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Frickelpit> ja, jetzt ists weg
<k1l_> jetzt kannste auch micha2 nutzen
<moveax> jetzt "/nick micha2" tippen im hexchat
<Micha3> DANKE
<Frickelpit> micha2: man kann auch mehrere Nicks gruppieren
<micha2> -NickServ- You are now identified for micha2.
<micha2> schätze das hat geklappt?
<moveax> jupp
<micha2> cool
<micha2> ist aber schon krass und gefühlt gerade sehr viel für einen windoof umsteiger. Na gut erster Tag..
<micha2> speichert Hexchat das eigentlich oder muss die Anmeldung jedesmal auf's neue erfolgen?
<k1l_> du kannst es in der server liste eintragen, dass er den nick und das passwort nutzen soll
<k1l_> das ist im übrigen auch nicht linux spezifisch. das ist bei hexchat uaf windows auch so.
<micha2> naja aber das mit dem Pidgin schon..
<micha2> Merkwürdig dass es nicht mehr in der Softwareliste oder über Suchen im System angezeigt wurde
<moveax> du hattest es deinstalliert?
<micha2> nein nur über x geschlossen und dann vom Starter entfernt
<micha2> dann hab ich es nicht mehr gefunden
<micha2> Aber der Support hier ist trotzdem Klasse!! Kompliment und nochmals DANKE!!
<Frickelpit> micha2: warte bis du die Rechnung bekommst
<micha2> LoL
<micha2> *ich muss weg*
<Frickelpit> btw. #ubuntu-de-offtopic für geplaudere
<micha2> ok;-)
<Rolfi> Hallo! Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 65 bit, Brother Drucker DCP9017CDW über USB-Kabel, Im Brother Menü wird LAN nicht angezeigt.
<Rolfi> Laut Brother Hotline Konfigurationsproblem von Linux. 
<Rolfi> 64 bit natürlich
<Rolfi> Wie Ubuntu neu aufsetzen?
<jokrebel> warum sollte bei einer USB Verbindung LAN angezeigt werden?
<jokrebel> aber ubuntu neu aufsetzen kann man jederzeit mit einer Instalations-DVD oder einem Installations-USB-Stick
<Frickelpit> wenn man zu viel Zeit oder Langeweile hat
<phasta> Hi. Pardon wenns a bisl Offtopic ist, aber weiß jemand, was in dieser Liste „intern“ und „extern“ bedeutet? https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1165745&cmp=1165526&cmp=1165512&cmp=1165525&cmp=1165516&cmp=1329213&cmp=1328817&cmp=1328812&cmp=1328880&cmp=1328877
<le_bot> Title: Produktvergleich Sharkoon VG4-V, Sharkoon VG4-W schwarz mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon VG4-W blau mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon VG4-W rot mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon VG4-W grün mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon VG5-V, Sharkoon VG5-W blau mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon VG5-W schwarz mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon VG5-W rot mit Sichtfenster, Sharkoon VG5-W grün mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals Deutschland (at geizhals.de)
<Frickelpit> ja
<Lengsdorfer> extern heißt, du kannst da 3 dvd roms o.ä. einbauen, intern, heißt 3 3,5er hdd oder 4 2,5er hdd
<phasta> Ah, klingt einleuchtend. Dann scheint die Beschreibung für die rechten Gehäuse falsch zu sein. Bei denen passen definitiv nur 2 Laufwerke rein.
<Lengsdorfer> da steht doch 2*5,25
<phasta> Jo. Sie habens nur bei VGV-5 verbockt.
<phasta> *VG5-V
<Rolfi> Und wie geht man vor? Ich habe DUALBOOT mit Win10. Muß man die Ubuntu-Partition löschen? Was macht dann DUALBOOT?
<Guest57247> Hi again;-)
<andre4s> moin
<k1l_> hi
<Guest61774> Hi Micha2 hier wieder. Allerdings bekommt Micha2 die Meldung Nick temp nicht verfügbar
<Guest61774> Wie kann das denn? Bin doch mit PW und E_amil registriert??
<k1l_> du bist mit micha2 verbunden. hast dich dann aber nicht schnell genug eingeloggt. das musst du bei jedem neuen verbinden machen
<k1l_> du kannst aber auch bei hexchat dein user PW als server pw eintragen. dann verbindest du dich direkt eingeloggt.
<Guest61774> Sorry aber wie geht das?
<andre4s> ich hab nen komisches problem mit meinem ubuntu. hatte vorher nen ubuntu mit gdm und gnome installiert und hab es im laufe der zeit zu nem quasi xubuntu umgebaut (xfce + slim). ich hab slim autologin eingestellt und den schlüsselbund mit keinem passwort versehen. leider will das meine freundin so, dass sie nirgends nen passwort eingeben muss. jetzt folgt mein eigentliches problem:
<k1l_> menü - serverliste - dort unter freenode oder ubuntu (je nachdem was du da nutzt).
<andre4s> in 90% aller fälle fährt der rechner ohne passworteingabe hoch und fährt auch in den standby wenn er die eingestellte zeit abgelaufen ist, lässt sich anschliessend wieder aufwecken und fährt dann auch normal runter wenn man auf ausschalten drückt.
<andre4s> in den restlichen 10 prozent läuft alles schief, mal verlangt er ein passwort beim hochfahren und das slim autologin funktnioniert nicht, mal bekomme ich "legitimierung ist zum versetzen des systems in bereitschaft notwendig (org.freedesktop.login1.suspend)" und manchmal lässt er sich ohne passworteingabe nicht herunterfahren
<andre4s> hab nen zweiten ubuntu rechner genauso aufgesetzt (auch erst gnome + gdm) dann mit den selben änderungen verändert und bei dem funktioniert alles einwandfrei
<andre4s> jemand ne idee wie ich das debuggen soll? :D
<andre4s> ich weiss nicht wo ich anfangen soll...
<k1l_> wenn es nicht klappt mal in die logs gucken wo es hängt? syslog, log von slim,....
<andre4s> ich hab jetzt noch das fenster auf wo er zum suspenden das passwort abfragt
<andre4s> hi k1l_ 
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-21
<juliy> abend :) ich habe leider ein problem beim updates laden... folgendes shell output wird mir angezeigt: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25583045/ weiß evtl jemand woran das liegne könnte? danke im voraus :D
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<sdx23> Gibt es Dateimanager bei denen richtig große Thumbnails möglich sind? Ich bräuchte fast schon einen image viewer mit Gallerieansicht.
<sash_> Dann nimm doch einen?
<sdx23> Alle mögigen können das nicht sinnvoll; i.e. im wesentlichen zu klein. Also generell frage ich mich ja, wie Leute Photos sortieren. Wenn man zB. 5 mal die gleiche Szene hat nach Serienaufnahmen und davon eigentlich nur eines will. Dann ist doch praktisch, genau diese 5 möglichst gross gleichzeitig zu sehen.
<LetoThe2nd> sdx23: ich vermute mal, dass die so sachen wie lightroom verwenden
<LetoThe2nd> das äquivalent heisst darktable, glaub ich
<sdx23> Darktable wäre wohl mal nen Blick wert. Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich Digikam versucht, aber das war für mich zu aufgebläht.
<sash_> Gibts da nicht was von imagemagick?
<moveax> gthumb?
<moveax> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/gThumb/
<le_bot> Title: gThumb › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<moveax> fand ich immer gut und recht schmal
<sdx23> sash_: kenne ich nur display als viewer.
<sdx23> moveax: leider zu klein (auch wenn in preferences auf 256 gestellt).
<LetoThe2nd> sdx23: klingt nach hidpi problem :)
<sdx23> Danke für die Vorschläge; werde mal gelegentlich noch etwas suchen, und in der Zwischenzeit vllt. doch sxiv selbst kompilieren für große Thumbnails.
<sash_> sdx23: https://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/montage/#montage
<le_bot> Title: Montage -- IM v6 Examples (at www.imagemagick.org)
<sash_> sdx23: Je nach Anwendungsfall könnte das hilfreich sein
<sdx23> sash_: leider gerade nicht, ich brauche echt nur einen Viewer.
<sash_> Weiß nicht, wie sich das bzgl Scrolling verhält, wenn du hunderte Bilder thumbnailst
<dreamon__> sdx23, Bin etwas später dazu gestoßen, was will du haben Thumbnails rausbrechen aus Dateien?
<sdx23> dreamon__: Nein. Einen Dateimanager mit sehr großen(!) Thumbnails. Alternativ entsprechenden Bildbetrachter.
<dreamon__> Thumbnails haben ja eigentlich schlechte Qualität da ist groß wohl Ehr pixelig. picasa war nicht schlecht das es das noch für Linux gab. Da konnte man mein ich die Thumbnail größe gut einstellen. 
<dreamon__> Thunar dann in Symbolansicht und Strg + "+" auf Maximum.. reicht das nicht aus?
<sdx23> Nein, ist zu klein.
<imox> wie kann ich mir denn bei einem USB gerät anziegen ob es dafür einen treiber gibt? 
<imox> ich hab noch einen alten drucker den wir brauchen der nur LPT hat jetzt haben wir ein LPT zu usb kabel und wollen den damit anschließen. unter windows hat daas auch geklappt und in der beshriebung sthet auch das kabel geht unter linux. aber im cups steht immer nur unknown als gerät und selbst wenn ich es einrichte gehts nicht. jetzt will ich erstmal wissen ob das kabel überhaupt richtig erkannt wird oder nen treiber hat.
<koegs> imox: erstmal mit lsusb gucken
<imox> ja hab ich
<imox> ich seh gerade unknown ist gar nciht das kabel das kabel erscheint gar nicht im cups
<imox> hmmm 
<koegs> "lsusb -t" sollte dir die geräte listen und welcher treiber verwendet wird
<imox> ne da seh ich nur die ports die es gibt und wie schnell etc.
<imox> also ja driver steht auch da usbfs oder usbhid 
<imox> aber da seh ich nicht mehr durch welches gerät wo dran hängt
<koegs> das siehst du ja im normalen lsusb, muss man halt ein bisschen kombinieren ;)
<imox> soweit hab ich auch gedacht aber seh ich nicht
<koegs> ding im lsusb nicht gelistet wird, ist das schon schlecht
<imox> Bus 003 Device 011: ID 1a86:7584 QinHeng Electronics CH340S
<imox> bus 003 ok aber welcher port? steht da nicht
<imox>     |__ Port 1: Dev 11, If 0, Class=print, Driver=usblp, 12M
<imox>     |__ Port 4: Dev 4, If 0, Class=vend., Driver=usbfs, 12M
<moveax> !paste
<le_bot> Nicht selbst geschriebener Text wird im IRC sehr unleserlich und unhandlich. Deshalb sollten mehr als 3 Zeilen immer in einen sogenannten Nopaste-Service wie z.B. http://paste.ubuntu.com/ abgelegt werden. Nach dem Speichern kannst du dann die URL der Seite kopieren und sie statt des Textes hier im Channel posten.
<koegs> device 11
<imox> ahhh
<koegs> class print, driver, usblp
<imox> ^^ alles klar xD
<imox> ok also das kabel ist mit nem treiber erkannt ja? 
<koegs> ja
<imox> aber im cups erscheint das nicht -.- 
<koegs> guck doch mal im dmesg welchen /dev/ namen das ding gekriegt hat
<imox> moment starte grad nue 
<imox> moment noch ich bekomm das usb gerät grad nicht durchgereicht
<imox> ok jetzt geths wieder ;) 
<imox>    98.470768] usblp3: USB Bidirectional printer dev 2 if 0 alt 1 proto 2 vid 0x1A86 pid 0x7584
<imox> da finde ich es unter dmesg
<imox> dev 2 
<imox> und nu ;) ?
<sdx23> Hast du den Drucker überhaupt eingerichtet, unter Cups? http://localhost:631 → admin → add printer
<imox> nee weil ich den da nicht sehe
<imox> https://image.ibb.co/fWZFZQ/Screen_Shot_2017_09_21_at_11_51_39.png
<imox> jetzt gibts auf einmal 2x Unknown als gerät 
<imox> weiß auch nicht was das andere unknown war
<imox> ich schätze mal dass soll das kabel sein
<imox> aber was anderes sieht im cups ja nicht
<imox> kene idee?
<imox> ok klappt jetzt 
<imox> juhuuu 
<imox> danke euch :) 
<Rhea_> Hallo kann mir jemand sagen ob der Inhalt meines Crontabs richtig aussieht? 15 * * * * /usr/bin/python3 /home/tony/Schreibtisch/free-rooms/rework.py
<Rhea_> das Python Skript ist ausführ und hat enthält auch das shebang btw
<geser> Rhea_: sieht auf den ersten Blick korrekt aus. Funktioniert es nicht?
<Rhea_> nun ja @geser, o, seöben ordner wo das skript liegt, habe ich einen ordner in dem ich json dateien herunterlade
<Rhea_> es passiert zwar etwas im netzwerkpanel
<Rhea_> aber heruntergeladen in den ordner wird irgendwie nix
<Rhea_> kann nich verifizieren ob es geht :/
<Rhea_> bzw, wenn ich das skript normal über die konsole starte geht es ja
<geser> da hilft wohl nur Debugging per Logfile
<geser> hast du das Verzeichnis in das heruntergeladen werden soll explizit im Skript angegeben? nicht das es daran scheitert, da die Umgebung zwischen cron und console unterschiedlich ist und dein Skript irgendwelche Annahmen hat, die dann nicht mehr gelten.
<Rhea_> ja hab ich
<Rhea_> hm
<Rhea_> das wird wohl so sein aber wie finde ich den nuterschied zwischen cron und console heraus?
<Rhea_> achso
<Rhea_> ich kann ja im cron auch meinen user angeben
<Rhea_> hm nee verstehe ich das hier richtig? https://stackoverflow.com/a/7894373/2498961
<le_bot> Title: crontab - What is the syntax for a cron job that runs 15 and 45 minutes after the hour? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<Rhea_> könnte ich jetzt vor usr bin python3 noch meinen user angeben?
<geser> bei einer User-Crontab brauchst du es nicht (crontab -e als User), bei einer globalen Crontab (in /etc/crontab) brauchst du es
<Rhea_> ach ja stimmt
<Rhea_> hab es mit -e gemacht
<rhea_> Kann mir jemand sagen wieso ich mich in einen Zielrechner (mit Mate) nicht mehr mit SSH einloggen kann? Bekomme immer wieder ein Timeout, pingen geht aber
<Frickelpit> Wie lautet die genaue Meldung? ssh -vvv mal probiert?
<Rochvellon> wird vermutlich SSH nicht korrekt gestartet sein
<rhea_>  connect to address 192.168.178.59 port 22: Connection timed out
<rhea_> sshlaut status läuft es aber
<Frickelpit> Port geändert oder firewall dazwischen?
<k1l> auch auf dem port?
<k1l> und geht der port auch durch den router zum host?
<rhea_> weder noch @ Frickelpit
<rhea_> k1l kA hab nichts geändert
<Frickelpit> rhea_: bist du im selben Netz?
<rhea_> das hier könnte sein: https://askubuntu.com/a/484992/580542
<le_bot> Title: What causes SSH problems after rebooting a 14.04 server? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<rhea_> Frickelpit
<rhea_> ja
<rhea_> aber mit der antwort dort kann ich nichts anfangen :/
<Frickelpit> dann mach mal ein Portscan auf die IP mit nmap
<k1l> rhea_: ging es vorher? die kiste nur neugestartet? ist sie denn hinter einem router? hat er noch die richtige ip?
<rhea_> ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich es neugestartet hatte seit dem es ging, ist aber gut möglich
<rhea_> es ging vorher, und ja hinter einem router bzw power lan adapter
<rhea_> ip ist wie immer
<k1l> kannst du lokal auf der kiste nachgucken? da mal ins syslog?
<rhea_> hab noch, nach dem es nicht mehr ging in der ssh config etwas auf no gestellt
<rhea_> kann ich beides machen, erst mal das nmap moment
<Frickelpit> Wenn du im gleichen Netz bist, ist der Router egal
<Frickelpit> "etwas"
<rhea_> ja moment :D kannn ich gleich sagen
<tomreyn> kannst auch auf dem zielsystem mal ssh auf die ip-adresse dieses systems machen.
<rhea_> GSSAPIAuthentification auf no und UseDNS auf no weil das in einem thread stand
<rhea_> Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -Pn Nmap done: 1 IP address (0 hosts up) scanned in 3.03 seconds
<rhea_> laut nmap
<rhea_> mom ich ping mal vom zielsystem auf das hier
<rhea_> ping geht beidseitig
<rhea_> so jetzt mal lokal im ziel syslog hm?
<Frickelpit> restarte mal den Dienst
<rhea_> schon gemacht
<rhea_> bringt nix
<tomreyn> was läuft denn auf dem zielsystem für'n OS und für ne OS version?
<rhea_> Quelle Ubuntu 16.04. Ziel Mate Ubuntu (auch 16.04) auf nem Pi
<rhea_> wie komm ich im nano in die letzte Zeile :D? dann seh ich schneller was in syslog steht
<Frickelpit> logfiles öffnet man für gewöhnlich nicht mit einem Editor ;)
<k1l> tail -n 200 /var/log/syslog
<rhea_> > sys.log noch? sonst bekomm ich das schlecht vom pi hier her
<Frickelpit> was sagt denn ein systemctl is-enabled ssh und ein systemctl status ssh auf dem pi?
<rhea_> ersteres enabled
<rhea_> zweiteres macht noch
<rhea_> starting openssh server listening on 0000 port 22 imd :: port 22 und started opeb´enbsd secure shell server
<Frickelpit> tjo aber so wie es aussieht, ist dein Port nicht offen. Schau mal mit netstat auf dem Host nach.
<rhea_> logfile: http://dpaste.com/12AEWNH
<le_bot> Title: dpaste: 12AEWNH (at dpaste.com)
<Frickelpit> hast du ufw aktiviert?
<tomreyn> offensichtlich blockt ufw connections auf port 22
<rhea_> http://dpaste.com/3Y9B4EW netstat
<le_bot> Title: dpaste: 3Y9B4EW (at dpaste.com)
<rhea_> keine ahnung was ufw ist
<rhea_> nicht wissentlich jedenfalls
<tomreyn> "uncomplicated firewall"
<Frickelpit> Sep 21 22:10:00 ganymede kernel: [ 2707.197682] [UFW BLOCK] IN=enxb827ebd60fb2 OUT= MAC=b8:27:eb:d6:0f:b2:44:85:00:74:a9:f5:08:00:45:00:00:3c:1c:25:40:00:40:06:38:d9 SRC=192.168.178.49 DST=192.168.178.59 LEN=60 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=7205 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=46586 DPT=22 WINDOW=29200 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0 
<rhea_> omg wenn das ist was ich denke, wäre es extrem dämlich
<rhea_> ich hatte das mal offen.. ja, hab auch auf aktivieren gedrückt, dann wieder auf deaktivieren
<k1l> fail2ban und zu oft falsch eingeloggt?
<rhea_> das laggte aber dezent
<rhea_> ...
<rhea_> denke mal es ist noch aktiv
<rhea_> ich schau mal
<Frickelpit> k1l: möglich :D
<rhea_> tatsächlich
<rhea_> -.-
<rhea_> ist das bescheuert 
<rhea_> das war ausversehen :(
<Frickelpit> rhea_: merken, timed out ist meistens etwas mit firewall/paketfilter
<rhea_> vielen dank euch und danke für den tipp Frickelpit
<Frickelpit> np
<rhea_> hat jemand von euch einen pi? ich lass auf meinem ein python skript welches dinge runterlädt laufen - ist aber extrem langsamer als aufm thinkpad. kann das wegen das sein weil sich lan und usb einen bus teilen?
<rhea_> ich mein aufm thinkpad dauert das 2 minuten höchstens, aufm pi 27
<Frickelpit> ja und weil der Pi nur 100mbit hat
<Loetmichel> rhea_: wenn du aufm selben bus die externe pladde hast...
<rhea_> es sind aber auch nur wenige mb insgesamt
<rhea_> ist alles nur auf der sd
<Loetmichel> und evtl noch mehr was datenrate frisst
<Loetmichel> mehr als ~25mb/s geht halt nicht über eine usb2 verbindung
<Loetmichel> ach auf SD... was für eine denn?
<rhea_> class 4 aber selbst die hat doch 4mb/s
<Loetmichel> nicht daß die einfach tränen langsam is beim schreiben?
<rhea_> schreiben is nahezu instant
<Loetmichel> ist aber alles eigentlich nicht Ubuntu.relevant. 
<rhea_> ich lade alle dateien in den speicher und schreibe dann erst die dateien als json
<rhea_> ja^^
<rhea_> sry
<rhea_> hatte nur gedacht dass es vllt irgend ne bus einstellung oder whatever gibt
<k1l> der pi ist nicht für speed gebaut. der ist lahmer als lahm.
<rhea_> ist auch nur ein 2er was noch dazu kommt
<frostschutz> wenns mit wget schneller geht dann liegts an python ;)
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-22
<m30> www.domain.de und domain.de auf ip1 mit ssl und mailserver mail.domain.de auf ip2 mit ssl, geht das?
<koegs> ja, aber was hat das mit ubuntu zu tun?
<m30> weil es ein server ist
<uniCATx> hat jemand vielleicht mit folgendem FF-problem zu tun gehabt: falls die wiedergabe nicht in kürze beginnt, empfehlen wir dir, das gerät neu zu starten
<uniCATx> es geschieht beim versuch, kurze streaming sequenzen abspielen zu wollen
<k1l> sicher, dass die website ok ist?
<uniCATx> k1l, es passiert auf youtube und, wie ich jetzt festgestellt habe, auch auf surfmusik.de (radiosender-streaming-dienst)
<uniCATx> habe überhaupt k.A. wodran es liegen mag
<uniCATx> k1l, ich versuche zu rebooten und melde mich
<ray12683> Wo finde ich welche Grafikkarte meine Rechner hat?
<ShiroNeko> ray12683: lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12
<Herbert-51> nabend alle 
<jokrebel> hallo Herbert-51 
<Herbert-51> hab da ein problemchen :-(,  habe in virtualbox sketchup installiert und erhalte die meldung das die hartwarebeschleunigung der grafikkarte nicht geht oder nicht vorhanden ist
<Herbert-51> wie kann ich rausbekommen ob die das überhaupt kann oder ob das ein einstellungsproblem ist?
<k1l> virtualbox hat nur eine virtualisierte graka. sprich keine echte
<Herbert-51> hab aber schon im netz gelesen das es wohl welche am laufen haben, gibt es sonst eine möglichkeit diese zeichnungen auszudrucken ohne skatchup? 
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Welches OS läuft denn virtuell?
<Herbert-51> win10
<nagetier> Dann kann man noch immer https://linuxundich.de/gnu-linux/virtualbox-mit-3d-beschleunigung/ verschen
<le_bot> Title: VirtualBox mit 3D-Beschleunigung › Linux und Ich (at linuxundich.de)
<nagetier> Ach wenn der Bericht von 2008 ist
<nagetier> u
<nagetier> knapp 2009
<Herbert-51> das hatte ich schon versucht aber geht auch nicht :-(
<nagetier> Dann wird das Programm das nicht unterstützen, also auf virtueller Grafikkarte zu laufen.. vermute ich
<nagetier> "Durchleiten" wäre noch ne Option.. aber für 1 Programm?
<nagetier> *evtl noch eine
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Keine Alternative zu dem Programm die du verenden könntest?
<nagetier> +w
<nagetier> Herbert-51: Oder wurde bestätigt es ist dort lauffähig?
<Herbert-51> nichts zu finden hatte es über pdf24 versucht geht aber auch nicht :-(
<Herbert-51> lasse es jetzt von meinem sohn machen der hat noch ein windows rechner.
<Herbert-51> danke trotsdem erstmal an alle
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-23
<west> Hallo
<west> ich habe ein problem beim einhängen meiner 64gb sd karte
<west> Ubnutu 16.10 https://snag.gy/9UGDnl.jpg
<west> Format der SD-Karte exFAT 
<dadrc> west, dein System kann mit exfat nichts anfangen
<dadrc> musst du die entsprechenden pakete installieren, dann geht das: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/exFAT/
<le_bot> Title: exFAT › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<west> Danke @dadrc es geht
<Conan179> guten tag zusammen, ich hab eine kleine frage, wo muss ich den schlüssel für ssh hinkopieren, um von einen ubuntu system auf ein anderes zuzugrefien?
<Longbottom> Conan179: Benutze doch einfach ssh-copy-id
<Conan179> ssh-copy-id -f -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub admin@192.168.2.32 hat nicht den schlüssel kopiert, sondern den schlüssel vom gerät ungültig gemacht.
<ghostmag> Hey Lieblingscommunity
<ghostmag> Ich habe da ein kleines Problem
<ghostmag> Ich habe meine Anlage über Klinke an meinen Rechner angeschlossen. Seit neustem ist es aber so, dass ich den einmal rein und rausstecken muss, damit der Sound läuft
<ghostmag> Kann das softwareseitig sein oder wo muss ich da schauen? Habe sowieso das Kabel austauschen müssen und ein neues gekauft. Hier existiert das Problem aber weitehrin
<ghostmag> *weiterhin
#ubuntu-de 2017-09-24
<lucid> schönen guten Abend
<lucid> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-de
<lucid> Ich hätte eine Frage zu Perl unter Linux(ubuntu).Ich versuche schon seit geraumer Zeit eine Ausgabedatei zu erstellen,jedoch wird sie bei mir immer als Textdatei ausgeführt.Die Dateiendung wurde mit .pl vesehen,zudem ist chmod u+x aktiviert
<goerkel> guten morgen
<jokrebel> hi goerkel 
<Nikola> Guten Abend
<Nikola> habe gerade versucht das AMD-skript killryzen zu starten um zu erfahren ob mein prozessor von diesem Fehler betroffen ist
<Nikola> aber Terminal im root-Modus sagt mir keine Berechtigung
<dadrc> "das AMD-Skript"?
<dadrc> Wo hast du das denn her?
<Nikola> das gibt es bei github
<Nikola> https://www.golem.de/news/ryzen-7-1800x-amd-bestaetigt-compiler-fehler-unter-linux-1708-129456.html
<le_bot> Title: Ryzen: AMD bestätigt Compiler-Fehler unter Linux - Golem.de (at www.golem.de)
<Nikola> https://github.com/suaefar/ryzen-test
<le_bot> Title: GitHub - suaefar/ryzen-test: Tools to reproduce randomly crashing processes under load on AMD Ryzen processors on Linux (at github.com)
<Nikola> https://github.com/suaefar/ryzen-test/blob/master/kill-ryzen.sh
<le_bot> Title: ryzen-test/kill-ryzen.sh at master · suaefar/ryzen-test · GitHub (at github.com)
<k1l> hat das skrtip +x?
<Nikola> oh warte mal
<Nikola> jetzt kommt ein syntax error
<k1l> ist ja ein super skript, das man mit root rechten auf seinem system laufen lassen soll....
<Nikola> ja habe mit sudo -s die rechte
<Frickelpit> Anstatt auf uid=0 zu prüfen, hats dutzende sudo Befehle drin
<Nikola> root@R7Linux:~/Downloads# sh kill-ryzen.sh
<Nikola> kill-ryzen.sh: 8: kill-ryzen.sh: Syntax error: newline unexpected
<Frickelpit> Nikola: warum sh?
<Frickelpit> Ausfürbar machen und dann im Verzeichnis ./kill-ryzen.sh
<Nikola> Frickelpit: habe ich so von github geladen
<Frickelpit> das Ding läuft mit bash
<k1l> Nikola: warum "sh ..."?
<k1l> sh ist nicht bash
<Nikola> root@R7Linux:~/Downloads# ./kill-ryzen.sh
<Nikola> ./kill-ryzen.sh: Zeile 7: Syntaxfehler beim unerwarteten Wort »newline«
<Nikola> ./kill-ryzen.sh: Zeile 7: `<!DOCTYPE html>'
<tomreyn> falls du "wget https://github.com/suaefar/ryzen-test/blob/master/kill-ryzen.sh" gemacht hast war das falsch
<tomreyn> ja, hast du :)
<Frickelpit> :D
<Nikola> ja habe ich
<tomreyn> glückwunsch, du hast ne html-seite ausgeführt
<k1l> ok, du hast da eine html seite und kein skript
<Frickelpit> Nikola: wenn du das Repo nicht klonst -> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/suaefar/ryzen-test/master/kill-ryzen.sh
<k1l> u brauchst den raw link
<Frickelpit> du brauchst aber auch das buildloop.sh dafür
<tomreyn> und hier noch ein kostenloser tipp: NIEMALS was runtergeladenes ausführen was man sich nicht vorher angeguckt hat
<Nikola> repo klonen wie jetzt?
<k1l> Nikola: nein, nicht repo klonen
<Frickelpit> Nikola: es ist ein git Repo, was man klonen kann
<Nikola> also wie bekomme ich das skript zum laufen?
<k1l> Nikola: du solltest jetzt mal stoppen und 10 sekunden durchatmen. du bist gerade dabei mit anlauf dein system zu ruinieren. mach das ordentlich oder lass es
<Frickelpit> entweder in irgendein Testverzeichnis meinetwegen das Repo klonen oder das Script mit dem raw Link aufrufen, kopieren und in eine Textdatei einfügen, abspeichern und ausführbar machen + buildloop.sh ebenfalls
<k1l> vom raw link kann man auch direkt wget'en
 * Frickelpit würd das Repo einfach klonen
<Nikola> danke euch!!
<Nikola> und einen wunderschönen guten Abend
<dadrc> curl ... | sudo sh \o/
<Frickelpit> Hipsterkack …
<NTQ> Hi Leute. Ich hab hier ein funktionierendes RAID5 bis 3 3TB Platten mit mdadm gehabt, dann eine weitere 3 TB Platte eingebaut um auf RAID6 zu gehen. Der Reshaping-Prozess  blieb ewig lang beim 1. Sektor stehen. Dann hab ich dummerweise neugestartet. Jetzt erkennt er ein RAID0 mit 4 Platten, das natürlich nicht funktioniert. Ich hab auch ein Backup-File erstellt beim Growing. Wie krieg ich das wieder ans Laufen? Dummerweise hab ich 
<mirkux> stille
<Anticom> Nabend. Gibt es bei 16.04 LTS bekannte probleme mit dem mysql-server paket?
<Anticom> Hab auf ner frischen maschine mysql-server installiert und die systemd unit will einfach nicht
<nagetier> NTQ: nach "[...] Wie krieg ich das wieder ans Laufen? Dummerweise hab ich" ist hier schluss, evtl. willst du das noch ergänzen :)
<NTQ> nagetier: Dummerweise hab ich auch keinen Eintrag in der mdadm.conf angelegt.
<k1l> Anticom: eigentlich nicht. was genau klappt nicht?
<nagetier> ey
<Anticom> k1l: ist wie gesagt ne brandneue kiste
<nagetier> NTQ: Kläre mich mal bitte auf. Was ist "Backup-File erstellt beim Growing"?
<nagetier> NTQ: Du hast die Daten "roh" vorliegen?
<NTQ> nagetier: Bei dem Befehl um aus dem RAID5 ein RAID6 zu machen, nutzte ich den Parameter --backup-file
<Anticom> k1l: https://gist.github.com/Anticom/556c057493ba1a5ee24c2ae22555a7fd
<le_bot> Title: systemct status mysql.service · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<nagetier> NTQ: Ohay, tat ich nie
<nagetier> k
<nagetier> NTQ: Und wie oder wann soll man das verwenden können? .. und wurde das komplett erstellt?
<NTQ> nagetier: Das Backup-File ist nicht groß. Da wird der Superblock oder sowas drin gespeichert. Das sind nur 17 MB in meinem Fall. Ich müsste nochmal genauer nachlesen, was das macht. Aber ich dachte halt besser ein Backupfile als keins.
<nagetier> ui
<nagetier> NTQ: Würde jetzt versuchen die manuell, wenn möglich read-only, einzubinden, Sicherung machen, nd dann beruhigt weitermachen.. dabei drücke ich dir die Daumen ;) .. bin da aber einfach u unerfahren, aber das hört sich schon ungut an (aber auch evtl nicht unmöglich)
<nagetier> Solch Zeugs macht man einfach nicht ohne geprüfte Sicherung
<Anticom> Oh achso und der error.log von mysql ist natürlich leer :/
<NTQ> nagetier: Ich kann schlecht 6TB mal eben wo anders hinkopieren, weil ich keine riesige Platte hab, wo das draufpassen würde. Ist halt für zu Hause
<NTQ> Und bisher hatte ich nur gute erfahrungen mit mdadm
<nagetier> Ja, ich kenne das Dilemma
<Anticom> hm, `mysqld --verbose` bleibt auch stumm und beendet einfach mit exit code 1
<Anticom> hat irgendjemand noch einen tip für mich?
<NTQ> Anticom: Steht was in dmesg?
<Anticom> NTQ: ĥab dem gist ein kommentar hinzugefügt ( https://gist.github.com/Anticom/556c057493ba1a5ee24c2ae22555a7fd )
<le_bot> Title: systemct status mysql.service · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<Anticom> apparmor funkt wohl dazwischen. Leider hab ich mich mit dem Thema nie genauer außeinandergesetzt
<NTQ> Ja, sieht so aus. Ich hab mit apparmor auch nie viel gemacht, nur immer ausgeschaltet, weil mein ubuntu sonst immer Fehler hat bzw Fehler aufpoppen, weil ein Programm nicht sauber beendet wurde und sowas.
<k1l> Anticom: gabs probleme mein installieren? mal das apt log angucken in /var/log
<Anticom> k1l: dpkg: error processing package mysql-server (--configure): \\ dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Anticom> dpkg configure ?
<k1l> zeig mal alles von der zeit
<k1l> aber das hat das jedenfalls nicht ordentlich isntalliert. also kann es nicht laufen
<Anticom> https://gist.github.com/Anticom/556c057493ba1a5ee24c2ae22555a7fd#file-var-log-apt-term-log
<le_bot> Title: -var-log-apt-term.log · GitHub (at gist.github.com)
<Anticom> ^^^^ k1l 
<k1l> war da mal mysql installiert?
<Anticom> k1l: ist ne kvm VM, hab die buchstäblich ne halbe std vorher aufgesetzt
<Anticom> habe halt mysql-server zusammen mit apache und php installiert
<Anticom> kann es vllt sein, dass mysql-server desswegen durcheinander gekommen ist?
<Anticom> apt remove && apt install ?
<k1l> zeigt journalctl -xe was dazu?
<k1l> ich seh halt bisher keinen grund warum das nicht installiert wurde
<Anticom> installiert wurde es ja, nur nicht konfiguriert
<Anticom> obwohl der ncurses dialog da war zum setzen des root-pw's
<Anticom> im journal steht das gleiche was systemctl status liefert
<Anticom> wtf, ich kann mysql-server nicht mehr deinstallieren
<Anticom> DOOOH
<Anticom> the disk is 100% full
<Anticom> oh ich bin ja im -de channel :D
<Anticom> platte is voll
<k1l> aha :)
<Anticom> unser wiki artikel zum aufsetzen von VMs ist schrott ;)
<Anticom> hab den ganeti command rauskopiert und da bekommen die VMs nur 1GB
<Anticom> -_-
<NTQ> Kann ich einen neueren Kernel als 4.10.0-35-generic in Ubuntu 17.04 installieren?
<NTQ> Mir wurde empfohlen einen neueren zu benutzen für das upgrade von raid5 auf raid6. Aber ob das wirklich hilft, ist auch nicht sicher.
<k1l> können, klar. aber offiziell bleibt ubuntu bei den kurz-support-versionen bei einem kernel-release.
<NTQ> k1l: gibt es dafür ein howto? muss ich da einfach nur entsprechende quellen einbinden und installieren? Was könnte dabei Probleme verursachen?
<NTQ> Auf kernel.org finde ich 4.13.3 stable. Wäre das was?
<k1l> gibt keine quellen. du musst den ubuntu mainline kernel manuell per .deb pakete installieren. aber ich weiß nicht warum das jetzt helfen soll.
<NTQ> Ja, weiß ich auch nicht. Ich warte jetzt erst mal über nacht, ob noch irgendwas passiert beim Reshaping. Momentan steht es halt immer noch beim ersten Sektor.
<NTQ> Falls es interessiert: https://hastebin.com/jiyebuhobo.txt
<le_bot> Title: hastebin (at hastebin.com)
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Mainline-Kernel/
<le_bot> Title: Mainline-Kernel › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<NTQ> Mir wurde ein kernel-Update bei #linux-raid empfohlen. Vielleicht äußern sich da aber auch noch andere dazu. Ich lasse IRC mal offen bis morgen früh.
<NTQ> Das Kernel-Update hat auch nichts gebracht.
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-16
<andre144k> hallo zusammen. kann man eventuell folgende crontab-regeln besser zusammenfassen?  https://paste.debian.net/1100999/
<le_bot> Title: debian Pastezone (at paste.debian.net)
<k1l_> */10 ist alle 10 minuten
<k1l_> oder du schreibst alle minuten mit komma hintereinander
<andre144k> oki...
<tojoko> Guten morgen allerseits.
<tojoko> Ich habe ein Problem. Bei mir ist anscheinend ein update fehlgeschlagen. ich kann den alten Kernel booten, aber nicht den aktuellen. Und nu? Kann ich den wieder entfernen?
<drc> Kannst du, aber das ist wahrscheinlich eher keine saubere Lösung
<drc> Was passiert denn, wenn du den neuen Kernel bootest?
<tojoko> nix. schwarzer bildschirm. ich dachte ev. mit sudo purge-old-kernels - angeblich entfernt er ja niemals den laufenden.
<tojoko> na, ich probiere es ev. einf. nochmal.
<k1l_> besser wäre im log zu gucken wo es genau hakt bei dem kernel, der nicht booten will.
<drc> wäre es, aber ist schon weg
<k1l_> tjo
<doev> 258 Software-Pakete können aktualisiert werden.  <- apt-get dist-upgrade findet aber nicht ein Paket. ??
<Frickelpit> doev: Was sagt denn ein apt list --upgradable
<doev> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Archiv/apt/Problembehebung/#Anzahl-zu-aktualisierender-Pakete-beim-Konsolenlogin-falsch
<le_bot> Title: Problembehebung › apt › Archiv › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<doev> hat geholfen.
<doev> Frickelpit, da kommt eine leere Liste.
<Frickelpit> i see
<tojoko> re
<drc> tojoko: hast du mal  im Log geguckt, was beim neuen Kernel schiefläuft?
<drc> Wenn nicht, versuch den mal zu booten, start dann neu (mit dem alten) und pack die Ausgabe von `sudo journalctl --boot=-1` in einen Pastebin
<tojoko> journalctl not found :(
<tojoko> ach, ich habe noch eine idee.
<tojoko> re
<tojoko> Das letzte, was mir beim Bootup angezeigt wird, ist [    0.119377] Measured 2574506330 cycles TSC warp between CPUs, turning off TSC clock.
<tojoko> [    0.119385] tsc: Marking TSC unstable due to check_tsc_sync_source failed
<drc> tojoko: wasn das für ein ubuntu?
<tojoko> drc, 14.04.06 ;)
<tomreyn> tojoko: das ist seit april nicht mehr supported, es sei denn du nutzt canonicals' ESM.
<tomreyn> i weiß nicht genau wofür "TSC" steht aber es bezieht sich auf die Zeitmessung, die für jedes Betriebssystem extrem wichtig, und bei deinem System leider derzeit gestört ist.
<tomreyn> "time stamp counter"
<tojoko> tomreyn, danke, aber weder sagt mir canonicals etwas, weiter wurde mir empfohlen, auf die long term supports zu setzen und last but not least funktioniert ja genau dieses System - nur eben nicht mit diesem Kernel.
<tomreyn> tojoko: Canonical(.com) ist die Firma hinter Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> auf long term support zu setzen ist häufig ne gute entscheidung. aber auch lange supportzeiträume endedn halt irgendwann, und bevor das passiert muss man upgraden.
<tomreyn> du kannst aber auch jetzt noch upgraden, vermutlich sogar problemlos über den 'normalen' weg, mit do-release-upgrade
<tojoko> tomreyn, nee, danke, danke. Upgraden will ich nicht. Das system fass ich nicht mehr an. Es wird ersetzt. Ich dachte halt, ich könnte es noch ein paar Tage nutzen. und die eigentliche frage war, kann ich mich darauf verlassen, dass sudo purge-old-kernels --keep 1 -qy nicht den aktuell laufenden entfernt. :)
<tomreyn> ich kenne keine software namens "purge-old-kernels"
<tomreyn> ah, das ist teil von byobu, interessant (und etwas komisch). Unter Ubuntu 18.04 sagt die man page dazu "This utility is now deprecated.  The functionality it used to provide should be integrated into apt(8)."
<tomreyn> und die man page wurde am 30 Apr 2012 zuletzt aktualisiert, vermutlich sieht sie dann bei dir genauso aus.
<tojoko> tomreyn, oh, sorry. Wurde mal als die option empfohlen, alte, unnötige Kernel sauber zu entfernen.
<tojoko> tomreyn, blöd ist halt, dass ich noch nicht einmal im recovery modus in die shell starten kann, sonst würde ich das system unter dem neuen kernel einfach nochmal updaten - das hat mir schon zumindest einmal den A... gerettet.
<tojoko> so, muss mal kurz zu ner behörde.
<tomreyn> aber mit dem alten kernel startet das system ja noch, dann ist ja erst mal alles gut, ne?
<tojoko> tomreyn, ja - nur updaten auf den nächsten kann ich nicht, weil kein platz. deshalb würde ich den kaputten gerne entfernen. :)
<tomreyn> ah kein platz, das ist dann wahrscheinlich auch warum der kernel kaputt ist.
<tomreyn> dpkg -l | grep ^linux-    zeigt dir installierte kernelpakete und andere an der kernelversion orientierte pakete, die du ebenfalls entfernen kannst, wenn sie älter sind.
<tomreyn> korrektur: dpkg -l | grep '^ii  linux-'
<tomreyn> entfernen kannst du diese mittels   dpkg --purge PAKETNAME   (also dem was in der zweiten spalte der ausgabe steht)
<tojoko> tomreyn, danke, wow - da kommt doch einiges zusammen.
<doev> ich habe in der fstab eine Zeile die ungefähr so aussieht: //fs/share /mnt cifs credentials=/root/share.smb,auto 0 0 .... Wird das booten pausiert, wenn das Share nicht zur Verfügung steht, oder womit muss ich rechnen?
<tojoko> viel los ist hier zur Zeit ja anscheinend nicht.
<doev> tojoko -> #ubuntu-de-offtopic  das ist ein besserer Ort zum rumhängen.
<tojoko> doev, ah, ok danke
<drc> doev: ja, das sollte beim booten hängen
<doev> drc, dann ist es schlecht.
<drc> du solltest nofail und eventuell x-systemd.device-timeout setzen
<drc> x-systemd.device-timeout braucht einen parameter, x-systemd.device-timeout=5 oder so
<doev> besser wäre, wenn mein Backup-Script versucht zu mounten und falls dieses dann funktioniert das Backup macht. Andernfalls abbricht.
<doev> aber, ob ich das hinbekomme?
<drc> dann willst du eher https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autofs/
<le_bot> Title: Autofs › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<drc> das benutze ich für genau diesen zweck
<drc> bisschen gefummel, aber wenn es erstmal läuft, ziemlich cool
<doev> drc, danke ich schaue mir das mal an.
<drc> Alternativ kann systemd sowas auch, mit mount- und automount-Units
<drc> Das hab ich aber noch nicht benutzt, weiß nicht, wie gut das funktioniert
<doev> wichtig wäre halt, dass das Backup nur läuft, wenn das Share gemountet ist.
<drc> Sieht spontan einfacher aus, aber er weiß
<drc> Wie machst du denn dein Backup?
<doev> drc, Ich denke da an einen Cronjob direkt für den Benutzer postgres.
<doev> pg_dump oder pg_dumpall
<drc> na, dann kannst du ja einfach vorher testen, ob der mounpoint da ist
<doev> ja, muss mich halt mal wieder ins bash-Scripting reinlesen. Wird ja mit einem einfach IF und dem entsprechenden Befehl getan sein.
<drc> jo
<drc> oder du nimmst systemd-mount, machst das backup zu einem systemd-timer mit abhängigkeit auf den mount
<doev> Hauptsache, der Datendump ist sicher, dann kann ich mir ein weiteres Backup für die Kiste sparen.
<doev> hätte jetzt nicht gedacht, dass autofs so umfangreich ist. Ich glaube das wird heute nichts mehr.
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-17
<ngorel__> Ein apt-get update bringt Fehlermeldungen:   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZmfmJ757Dx/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Fuchs> ngorel__: das klingt noch fast nach "kein sudo" 
<k1l> ngorel__: du muss sudo davor schreiben "sudo apt update"
<ngorel__> jetzt kommen andere Fehlermeldungen :) ,sonst wird auch nach dem sudo-pw gefragt oder deshalb ein fehler angezeigt, wenn ich das richtig weiss
<k1l> ngorel__: zeig mal die gesamt ausgabe im paste, wenn du meinen command nummst
<k1l> *nimmst
<ngorel__> wie nehme ich deinen command?
<k1l> "sudo apt update" ins terminal schreiben
<stevieh> "sudo apt update"
<stevieh> sudo apt update: command not found
<ngorel__> schon klar, ich meine kann ich die Ausgabe öffentlich posten?
<ngorel__> es sind keys mit irgendwelchen zahlenkolonnen drin
<k1l> ngorel__: ja, wie vorher auch bei einem paste service
<k1l> nein
<k1l> stevieh: apt ist seit 16.04 mit dabei iirc.
<stevieh> ohne Anführungszeichen gehts ja auch :-)
<k1l> ;)
<Fuchs> ist das ein pre 16.04? *schauder* 
<stevieh> wir bauen uns ein Gerücht.
<ngorel__> habe den Anfang weggelassen und die "Schlüssel" gexxxxt, für den Fall daß sie nicht öffentlich sein sollten   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G7cVNf7mZC/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<k1l> ngorel__: alles was man da sehen kann ist eh öffentlich. die keys sind die "public keys", die werden von den projekten herausgegeben.
<k1l> und gerade bei deinen fehlern wären die keys wichtig zu sehen
<ngorel__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xPnXNTWDb6/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<stevieh> ngorel__: hast du den key für winhq den importiert?
<k1l> ngorel__: ich weiß nicht warum du es dir und uns so schwer machst. von dem teil den ich jetzt sehen kann ist folgendes: google unterstützt kein 32bit mehr. also kannste das ganz rausnehmen.
<k1l> für das wine repo problem, musst du den öffentlichen key von wine importieren: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 76F1A20FF987672F
<ngorel__> jetz läuft alles ohne Fehlermeldung durch, Danke :)
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-18
<doev> Hallo. Ich versuche bereits seit längerer Zeit, den Postgres-Server Windows-Logins zu akzeptieren. Das soll über GSSAPI realisiert werden.
<doev> Der Ubuntu-Server ist in der Windows Domain. Anmelden mit Windows-Anmeldedaten funktioniert. Per kinit bekomme ich auch ein Ticket.
<doev> Beim Anmeldeversuch auf der Postgres-Konsole, bekomme ich aber den Fehler: GSSAPI continuation error: Server not found in Kerberos database
<doev> Und an der Stelle komme ich einfach nicht weiter. 
<doev> In #postgres weiß dazu auch keiner was.
<doev> Und wenn ich mich von einer Windowsmaschine am Server anmelden will: SSPI continuation error: Das angegebene Ziel ist unbekannt oder nicht erreichbar. (80090303) 
<doev> Es wäre ja schon mal ein Anfang, wenn ich wüsste, wo ich nach der Kerberos-Datenbank schauen kann.
<tomreyn> ist denn der service principal definiert?
<tomreyn> die doku für gssapi ist https://www.postgresql.org/docs/current/gssapi-auth.html
<le_bot> Title: PostgreSQL: Documentation: 11: 20.6. GSSAPI Authentication (at www.postgresql.org)
<doev> tomreyn, an der Stelle bin ich mir nicht sicher. Bin nach dieser Anleitung vorgegangen: https://info.crunchydata.com/blog/windows-active-directory-postgresql-gssapi-kerberos-authentication
<le_bot> Title: How to setup Windows Active Directory with PostgreSQL GSSAPI Kerberos Authentication (at info.crunchydata.com)
<doev> Die Doku von Postgres verstehe ich teilweise noch nicht 100%
<doev> Genau wie das hier: "If running psql on Windows, it may be necessary to deal with case differences- specifically, the service principal might have to be specified to psql in the connection string, or created in active directory as "POSTGRES/pg1.domain.local@DOMAIN.LOCAL" instead (though psql on unix systems would then have to use the connection
<doev> string option)."
<tomreyn> ich würde erst mal versuchen es unter linux hinzubekommen und mich dann erst um windows kümmern.
<doev> ja, ... dachte weil dort auch der Principal angesprochen wird.
<doev> Ich verdächtige ja immer noch die Keytab-Datei.
<tomreyn> ich hab das auch noch nie gemacht. und im netz finden sich da außer der doku eher wenige hinweise zu. ich tippe mal dass postfix support-mailinglisten hat, wo ich dann mal nachfragen würde.
<doev> ja, evtl. besser als ein Chat.
<tomreyn> der hinweis auf Groß-/Kleinschreibung in dem was du eben zitiert hast findet sich auch in der PostgreSQL-Doku selbst: "Some Kerberos implementations might require a different service name, such as Microsoft Active Directory which requires the service name to be in upper case (POSTGRES)."
<tomreyn> d.h. für linux-windows-mischbetrieb müsste der konfigurationsparameter krbsrvname angepasst werden.
<doev> ein groß geschriebenes POSTGRES probiere ich gerade.
<doev> ändert leider nichts.
<doev> allerdings stört mich die Warung von ktpass: Failed to set property 'servicePrincipalName' to 'POSTGRES' on Dn ... WARNING: Unable to set SPN mapping data. If pga already has an SPN mapping installed for POSTGRES, this is no cause for concern.
<doev> endlich ein Lichtblick. Der Service-Benutzer hat tatsächlich keinen verbundenen Dienst.
<doev> Wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, wie ich psql beibringe POSTGRES als Servicename zu benutzen ...
<tomreyn> bitt emal 5 zeilen hochscrollen
<doev> Habe jetzt festgestellt, dass statt mit "server" mit "server.domain.local" verbinden etwas bringt.  ---- Ticket isn't for us.
<doev> und zusätzlich wird ein Ticket für "postgres/...." erstellt.
<doev> die Service Tickets werden immer für postgres/....@DOMAIN erstellt. Das könnte echt daran liegen. Nur wie gebe ich den Parameter richtig mit?
<doev> Tickets bekomme ich jetzt endlich für POSTGRES/...@DOMAIN .... aber immernoch der gleiche Fehler: Ticket isn't for us.
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-20
<ngorel__> usb sticks verweigern öfters mal daß man dateien darauf kopiert. Auch wenn es zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt ging. lesen geht. 
<tomreyn> ngorel__: teilst du grade eine philosophische erkenntis mit uns oder hattest du da ein konkreteres anliegen?
<k0tze> Hallo liebe Leute, jemand eine Idee wieso anonymes Login beim Zugriff auf eine Windows Freigabe über Samba nicht funktioniert, obwohl in der Freigabe Lesen/Schreiben für den Benutzer "Jeder" hinterlegt ist?
<k0tze> mit Logindaten funktioniert es komischerweise aber auch nicht...
<Frickelpit> k0tze: Kennt dein Samba-Server die Freigabe und hat der in seiner smb.conf auch public = yes stehen?
<Frickelpit> und hast du für den Test mit dem Login auch einen passenden Samba-User erstellt mit smbpasswd?
<k0tze> Frickelpit, also da er bei einem willkürlichen aufruf (smb://asdasdf) eine Fehlermeldung ausgibt, und bei der richtigen Freigabe ein Menü erscheint "Anonym oder mit Login" gehe ich davon aus, dass der Samba Server die Freigabe kennt. public = yes hab ich nicht gesetzt, wird aber unmittelbar geschehen
<k0tze> Also public = yes + service restart hat nicht den gewünschten Erfolg gebracht. Seltsam ist auch, dass er nur bei der Freigabe die ein RW für Jeder gesetzt hat ein anonymes login anbietet.. er führt es nur nicht durch
<Frickelpit> k0tze: Damit ich das richtig verstehe. Du hast ein Ubuntu Host, der mittles Samba eine Freigabe für Windows bereitstellt und willst von Windows aus per Gastzugriff darauf zugreifen?
<LupusE> welches windows? bei einem 10er gibt es einschraenkungen im protokoll. da gibt es ne menge zu lesen, wenn man 'fritz nas win10' sucht.
<Frickelpit> LupusE: darauf wollt ich hinaus :)
<LupusE> ich weis. wollte nur auch jemanden ueber die strasse helfen, als gute tat heute :P
<Frickelpit> Hast du mich gerade Alt genannt?!!1!elf
<k0tze> Frickelpit, ne andersrum die Freigabe ist unter Windows
<k0tze> Von Android aus klappts wunderbar und das hat ja bekanntlich auch einen Linux kernel ;)
<Frickelpit> Wird die denn die Freigabe mit smbclient -L angezeigt?
<Frickelpit> https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Samba_Client_smbclient/#Informationen-eines-SMB-CIFS-Servers-abfragen
<le_bot> Title: Samba Client smbclient › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de (at wiki.ubuntuusers.de)
<k0tze> Frickelpit, smbclient -L scheint es nicht zu geben
<k0tze> WARNING: The "syslog" option is deprecated. Verwendung: smbclient [-?EgBVNkPeC] [-?|--help ........
<k0tze> achso server dahinter, mein fehler :D
<k0tze> Frickelpit, ja wird angezeigt.. zwar erst nach pw eingabe, aber ja
<gumolo> brauche mal eure hilfe, will hier auf ein 19.04 systemweit ein proxy mit auth einsetzen, habe über die UI folgendes eingesetzt und den Proxyschalter umgelegt 
<gumolo> http://userName:password@proxy port: 8080
<gumolo> für alle reiter von http bis socks
<gumolo> das alleine funktionierte nicht, als ich es in die /etc/environment folgendermaßen eintrug klappte zumindest apt
<gumolo> http_proxy="http://userName:password@proxy:port"https_proxy="http://userName:password@proxy:port"ftp_proxy="http://userName:password@proxy:port"
<gumolo> ich will auf dem server lineageos compilieren, stellt sich nun die frage ist die einstellung in die /etc/environment ausreichend dafür das alles über den proxy geleitet wird?
<gumolo> habe übrigens nach einstellung noch ein "sudo netplan apply" ausgeführt
<gumolo> wollte jetzt auch mit der installation von ubuntu 19.04 beginnen, die einstellungen habe ich im livesystem vorgenommen damit er sich die updates während dem install bezieht
<tomreyn> gumolo: die einstellung in /etc/environment wird für deinen eingeloggten user erst angewendet wenn er sich aus- und erneut einloggt.
<tomreyn> an sich solltest du es so sehen dass diese angaben "empfehlungen" des betriebssystems an die applikationen sind. an sich sollten alls anwendungen das dann auch verwenden, garantiert ist das aber nicht.
<tomreyn> es kommt jetzt also drauf an ob du ein "es funktioniert in der regel" oder ein "ich habe sichergestellt dass kein traffic nicht durch den proxy geht" brauchst. letzteres erfordert zusätzliche firewall-anpassungen.
<tomreyn> ansonsten scheint mir die konfiguration die du da vorgenommen hast erst mal syntaktisch korrekt zu sein.
<gumolo> tomreyn: alles was nicht durch den proxy geht wird gedropt das ist das blöde... es scheint mir so als ob es keine systemweite variable gibt an denen sich alle anwendungen halten so ist es ein regelrechtes vergnügen zu bemerken das apt geht aber nicht geht
<gumolo> oder wie vor kurzem docker... oder suma bzw. satellite
<gumolo> für letzteres wurde dann auch ip-ebene ne freischaltung der benötigten URLs vorgenommen, trotzdem ein clusterfu** wider jeder natur
<gumolo> ich mag windows nicht, aber da scheinen die globalen einstellungen einfacher zu realisieren
<gumolo> auch schön beim ersten und zweiten login hangt ubuntu im login-fenster, maus ohne jede reaktion und selbst die tastaturanschläge glichen einer slideshow.
<gumolo> kaum ist der login durch flutscht alles... das hab ich zuletzt mal bei suse feststellen müßen
<j0k> und wieso genau sollte es schon vor dem Login alles flutschen?
<tomreyn> ...zumal meiner einer da ja vorhin extra drauf hinwies
<ngorel__> was ich meinte: manchmal kann ich daten auf einen stick kopieren und beim nächsten mal wieder nicht, also beides mal der selbe stick.
<Robert_Zenz> ngorel__, was passiert denn wenn nicht? Was sagt dmesg?
<ngorel__> EINFÜGEN im kontext-menü ist grau.
<ngorel__> welche ausgabe im dmesg ist relevant?
<Robert_Zenz> ngorel__, die wo steht dass es Lese oder SChreibfehler gab. Klingt jetzt abver eher so als wuerde das Ding readonly eingehaengt, was sagt denn mount?
<ngorel__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VW8Nxm9tjZ/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ngorel__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Vb2v3z7nwG/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Robert_Zenz> Klingt gut eigentlich, kannst du neue Ordner etc. darauf erstellen?
<ngorel__> ist auch grau.
<Robert_Zenz> Was fuer Rechte hat der Ordner?
<ngorel__> Besitzer root, Gruppe root, Andere --
<Robert_Zenz> Tja, klingt so als haettest du einfach keine Rechte auf den neu erzeugten Ordner...vielleicht ein Bug un udev/systemd
<ngorel__> ich kann keine neuen ordner anlegen
<ngorel__> das kontextmenü ist grau
<Robert_Zenz> Ich meinte auf den Ordner unter welchem der Stick eingehaengt wurde.
#ubuntu-de 2019-09-21
<Fussel> tach,  wie mache ich eine netzwerkbrücke von meiner umts karte zu nem anderen rechner?
<Fussel> soll dann über netzwerkkabel laufen
<Fussel> ach, mist ich hab ja noch nen termin, ich stelle die frage ein andermal, sorry :>
<dreamon> NAbend. Ich würde gerne in Python3 → from PIL import Image, ImageTk → doch leider → ModuleNotFoundError: No module named 'PIL'
<dreamon> Angeblich soll Pillow ein Fork sein, aber da haben sie "Image" rausgenommen. Bin noch ziemlich rookie in Python und wollte ein paar Demos durchgehen.
<dreamon> http://zetcode.com/tkinter/snake/
<le_bot> Title: Snake in Tkinter - creating Snake game clone with Python and Tkinter (at zetcode.com)
<k1l> dreamon: ist denn python3-pil installiert?
<dreamon> k1l, ja
<k1l> nimmt das denn auch python3? oder nimmst du da python2.x, dann wöre es das paket python-pil
<dreamon> python3-pil ist schon die neueste Version (5.1.0-1).
<dreamon> python 3.7
<dreamon> Aber auch python-pil wäre installiert
<k1l> das ist das pillow paket.
<dreamon> Ah hab gelesen das nur eines installiert sein darf, dann mach ich das mal besser runter?
<k1l> nein, das debian/ubuntu paket ist nicht pil sondern der pillow fork
<drc> dreamon, welche Ubuntuversion isn das?
<drc> Bei mir geht das problemlos
<dreamon> 18.04
<k1l> auch bei pillow gibts noch das image module.
<drc> kannst du mal `apt policy python3-pil` in einen pastebin packen?
<dreamon> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/2wppTvH6zV/
<le_bot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at pastebin.ubuntu.com)
<drc> seltsam, exakt die gleiche version, die ich hier habe
<drc> ah … ich hab's mit python3.6 probiert
<drc> jo, pil ist für Python3.6 paketiert
<drc> benutz mal #!/usr/bin/env python3.6 als shebang, dann wird das funktionieren
<k1l> was gibt "which -a python3" aus? was anderes als /usr/bin/python3 ?
<dreamon> which -a python3 → /usr/bin/python3
<dreamon> drc, Leider gleicher Fehler.
<drc> kannst du das in einem terminal reproduzieren? `python3.6`, dann `>>> from PIL import Image`?
<dreamon> drc, Da geht es.. *GRÜBEL*
<dreamon> Aber "python3.6 snake.py" Fehler.
<dreamon> Aber: 
<dreamon>   File "snake.py", line 16, in <module>
<dreamon>     from PIL import Image, ImageTk
<dreamon> ImportError: cannot import name 'ImageTk'
<dreamon> Es geht um ImageTk
<dreamon> Ja das wirft er auch im Terminal als Fehler raus.
<k1l> python3-pil.imagetk installieren
<dreamon> k1l \o/ Danke
